# Some guitars are too funny not to post



## vilk

Sorry, I just saw this and felt like it was funny and wanted to show people.

A Epi SG body with a BC Rich neck (even though warlocks are bolton and SGs are setneck?), has a Kahler trem, EMGs, and Buckethead tap-able killswitches  All for 420$!


----------



## wiretap

Someone, somewhere, would call this their favorite guitar. Let that sink in.


----------



## vilk

Hell, can we just make this the official "hilarious guitars we found on craiglist" megathread?


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Dat fret access


----------



## JD27

vilk said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/msg/5152610165.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just saw this and felt like it was funny and wanted to show people.
> 
> A Epi SG body with a BC Rich neck (even though warlocks are bolton and SGs are setneck?), has a Kahler trem, EMGs, and Buckethead tap-able killswitches  All for 420$!



420 is probably what caused this thing to happen in the first place.


----------



## TheKindred

vilk said:


> Hell, can we just make this the official "hilarious guitars we found on craiglist" megathread?





what the 'effin 'ell is that?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

An SG Rich!


----------



## Force

Not all warlocks are bolt-on & how do you know it's off a warlock? Most have 24 frets.


----------



## Demiurge

TheKindred said:


> what the 'effin 'ell is that?



Alvarez Dana Scoop


----------



## BornToLooze

Rickenbacker guitar copy project






Halo guitars 7 string Shredder


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Unique, Customized, Possibly Haunted Ibanez Guitar - $50















> Here it is, the most bad ass guitar you've ever seen. Custom macaroni print face and galaxy spacey print on the sides. Heineken beer bottle cap tone and volume knobs.
> 
> You know you want this.
> From the moment you hold it, you will instantly have the confidence to jam nonstop for weeks on end.
> Legend has it, the original owner didn't have any fingers and still managed to become a famous guitarist. All thanks to this guitar.
> 
> Now is your chance to own this enchanted instrument. For only [$50] you get the guitar of your dreams, and a genuine Ibanez gig bag. It's for a bass guitar, but hey, it still fits in there.



Now this is how you sell a piece of .... guitar! I want to have a beer with this dude. I'm actually tempted to spend the $50 and snag this GIO-bortion.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## FILTHnFEAR

SeditiousDissent said:


>



Now that's one finely krafted instrument.

Little too cheesy looking for me though.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Little too cheesy looking for me though.



Look who's talking


----------



## BornToLooze

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Now that's one finely krafted instrument.
> 
> Little too cheesy looking for me though.



That would be the perfect guitar to just noodle around on.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Something seems off with this guitar...He was asking for $1200
Ibanez JEM7V Steve Vai Signature Electric Guitar - White w/ Case






And this one too..
Steve Vai Guitar


----------



## Curt

all the other guitars in here are hilarious, but this one is just plain bad. I sincerely hope no one buy that (almost certainly) Chibanez with the horribly misaligned floyd.


----------



## technomancer

vilk said:


> Hell, can we just make this the official "hilarious guitars we found on craiglist" megathread?



The perfect guitar for all the guys on here that whine about upper fret access...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

technomancer said:


> The perfect guitar for all the guys on here that whine about upper fret access...



They'll just whine that it only has 22 frets instead.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

vilk said:


> A Epi SG body with a BC Rich neck (even though warlocks are bolton and SGs are setneck?)



The Epiphone SG Special and G-310 both have bolt-on necks. I'd be pretty surprised if there haven't been any bolt-on Warlocks, too. Par for the course for entry-level guitars.


----------



## TKOA-Dex

SeditiousDissent said:


> Unique, Customized, Possibly Haunted Ibanez Guitar - $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is how you sell a piece of .... guitar! I want to have a beer with this dude. I'm actually tempted to spend the $50 and snag this GIO-bortion.



cheesy.


----------



## xzacx

Demiurge said:


> Alvarez Dana Scoop



I remember being a kid and seeing these in magazines - I thought they were awesome at the time. Never had a chance to actually play one though.


----------



## vilk

It's the Brownsville Bat! 






https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/msd/5167506388.html
I'm fairly certain that someone was trying to carve an SG and then ....ed it up so started going at the other end. 


Or how about a wood-engraved Ronnie Dio?




I didn't even know Dio played guitar!


----------



## asher

The actual skill that went into that Dio woodburn is pretty damn good!


----------



## vilk

Definitely. In fact, it seems like a really nice guitar, unlike the other one's I have posted. I just think it's kind of funny to see a portrait woodburned into your guitar, of a dude who didn't play, at that. Eh... Dio is kind of an icon though, so maybe it's less funny than I thought.

Like, what if you had a drumset with a picture of Geddy Lee on the kicker? 
LTD with a graphic finish of Stevie Wonder


----------



## asher




----------



## Nag

everyone is here lulzing and I'm just wondering if the BC Rich neck is even at the right scale length


----------



## celticelk

feraledge said:


>



...I actually kinda like this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Saw this on Reverb and I thought it was just ridiculous. 






Yeah, it's nothing much. Cramped pickup spacing because 27 frets and pickup ri-






OH MY GOD WHATS WRONG WITH YOUR HEADSTOCK

Yes, it is real.


----------



## asher




----------



## JohnIce

That headstock looks like a jurassic centipede that lost a leg fighting aliens. And now has extra frets to compensate.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vilk said:


> Like, what if you had a drumset with a picture of Geddy Lee on the kicker?








Because you can only have a tribute to an awesome musician you loved if you play the same instrument.


----------



## vilk

ok fine you win a huge woodburn portrait of dio on a guitar isn't funny


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vilk said:


> ok fine you win a huge woodburn portrait of dio on a guitar isn't funny


----------



## BornToLooze

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because you can only have a tribute to an awesome musician you loved if you play the same instrument. :rolleyes:[/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5222/5735905556_3b41c9aedf.jpg


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BornToLooze said:


>



No joke, there's a "collectibles" shop by me that has damn near that exact guitar. 

Has a similar version with all kinds of artists, from Bruce Springsteen to Miley Cyrus.  

All on cheapo Strats with an absurd photo.


----------



## xzacx

MaxOfMetal said:


> No joke, there's a "collectibles" shop by me that has damn near that exact guitar.
> 
> Has a similar version with all kinds of artists, from Bruce Springsteen to Miley Cyrus.
> 
> All on cheapo Strats with an absurd photo.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i found this "customized guitar" last year on ebay. i dont have all the orig pics, but i do have a meme i made of it and the sellers description of the of it...



> This is for a 98 les paul when they made em up to gibson standards I custom design one of a kind the body with white and diamond shards but if wanted can b easily removed with paint thinner or rubbing alcohol near mint a few nicks on body humbuckers are sounding amazing ive been told there like a gibson by really established guitarists comes with strap and soft case fender thanks will throw in a lyon kids electric if it goes to 450


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

check out this custom jimi hendrix strat... (can't post a pic)

Custom made Hendrix Strat


----------



## marcwormjim

Though a joke, this one will always be tops for me:

eBay item - [email protected]@K!! RARE 1951 FENDER STRAT MINT!! (NOT VINTAGE GIBSON)!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Oh, look, a 7-string Taylor. Wait, Taylor made 7-strings? Not really? Okay, what do you mean?





Okay, looks like a photoshopped 6-string with a 7th button.








Okay, why are those two strings so close together? It looks like someone couldn't decide on whether to get wound or not wound on the 3rd string.




The hell?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's a second course similar to the 8-string type they and other acoustic makers have used in the past. 

Essentially, you get the chime and drone of more traditional 12 string guitars but a more subdued frequency range and the ability to play more traditional leads and chords. 

Another similar concept are 10 string electrics which don't pair the 5th and 6th.

More info here: http://www.martinguitar.com/15-main...br7-string-model-with-extraordinary-tone.html


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Go ahead, ruin the fun.

No, seriously, thanks for the explanation. It just seemed like afterthought after afterthought upon first inspection.


----------



## xzacx

I've played Taylor's 8 string before. It's actually a baritone. One of the coolest sounding guitars I've ever played. I really contemplated buying it on the spot. Had it been a little more affordable, I definitely would have.


----------



## drpepper

Breeding The Spawn said:


> check out this custom jimi hendrix strat... (can't post a pic)
> 
> Custom made Hendrix Strat



hahah he "had it made".. he took a cheap, used and dirty no name strat and put the strings on in the reverse order. and drilled a new hole for the strap button.


----------



## Nlelith

I feel like ZAKK WYLDE Launches his own brand thread link really belongs here.


----------



## feraledge

So this isn't funny here: 





*BUT* this is: 


> This is a custom built Esp Ltd M-10 that has been completely redone to match the guitar played in Of Mice and Men. You won't find another one like this at this price. Single EMG 81 pickup, single volume control, simple, elegant, and can rip your face off, lol. Comes with padded gig bag. $300.



M-10s are $99 new.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

^
Custom built!  Dude probably snagged a prototype for $120 and threw in an 81. 

Don't get me wrong, I would buy the .... out of a cheap, single hum, and TOM equipped guitar. The M-1 NTB is probably my favorite of the M series, so I have a soft spot for that style (and I wish like hell they'd release an LTD version of it), but that guy is high if he thinks $300 is even reasonable for that.


----------



## Fraz666

time for coming out: I really like the Halo guitar in the first page


----------



## Dusty Chalk

SeditiousDissent said:


> Don't get me wrong, I would buy the .... out of a cheap, single hum...


But the bridge pickup, really?


----------



## bloc

marcwormjim said:


> Though a joke, this one will always be tops for me:
> 
> eBay item - [email protected]@K!! RARE 1951 FENDER STRAT MINT!! (NOT VINTAGE GIBSON)!



Saw "Jimmy Hendrickson" and died


----------



## canuck brian

Just go to the Wishbass website or look up anything to do with Devries guitars. Everything you have seen here will look like 5k Jackson custom shops.


----------



## BigBadAl

Saw this and immediately thought of this thread

Black Heterosexual Flame Electric Guitar Solid Body LP Style Electric Guitar | eBay

"_black Heterosexual flame electric guitar solid body lp style electric guitar_"


----------



## Dusty Chalk

_(squints, tilts head to side in mild confusion)_

My first thought is that it's something else that got translated to "heterosexual", and with the proximity of "flame" ("flaming"?), but for the life of me, I can't figure out what the "real" word is.


----------



## Dayn

Hetero or not, there's _something_ sexual with that inlay...


----------



## asher

Dayn said:


> Hetero or not, there's _something_ sexual with that inlay...



Cannot unsee.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Needs one of those Dean "V" shaped headstocks. You know, so the "fire" looks like it's heading towards the totally not gay V, thus absolutely justifying using the term "heterosexual" in the description of the guitar.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Seems like a big theme of this thread is, guitars which might look decent if they weren't ruined by their ridiculous headstocks.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand in keeping with this theme:






Look, Dean... I get it... the V headstock is your thing... it doesn't work on everything!

Now, get me one of THESE, and we're golden.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

vilk said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/msg/5152610165.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just saw this and felt like it was funny and wanted to show people.
> 
> A Epi SG body with a BC Rich neck (even though warlocks are bolton and SGs are setneck?), has a Kahler trem, EMGs, and Buckethead tap-able killswitches  All for 420$!



Well, all jokes aside, this is a cool concept. It could be a lot cooler with some actual thought behind it and some extra designing.


----------



## Nicki

bloc said:


> Saw "Jimmy Hendrickson" and died



"Eric Clamton"


----------



## marcwormjim

Laguna Le 924 Greg Howe Neck w Floyd Rose EMG 85 Quilt Maple Top Ash Strat HSS | eBay


----------



## Black43

marcwormjim said:


> Laguna Le 924 Greg Howe Neck w Floyd Rose EMG 85 Quilt Maple Top Ash Strat HSS | eBay


I was about to say "what's wrong with this one? I don't see anything major about it"...

THEN I SAW THE FVCKING NECK PICKUP
AND I COULDN'T STOP SEEING


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Black43 said:


> I was about to say "what's wrong with this one? I don't see anything major about it"...
> 
> THEN I SAW THE FVCKING NECK PICKUP
> AND I COULDN'T STOP SEEING



Worked fine for ESP:


----------



## Mvotre




----------



## asher

Barely two pickups, five knobs, a miniswitch, and a blade switch.

WTF do they all do?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Look pretty (especially the knobs)?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

asher said:


> Barely two pickups, five knobs, a miniswitch, and a blade switch.
> 
> WTF do they all do?



Looks can be deceiving. 

There are actually three pickups, neck/middle/bridge. The knobs are for volume, bass, mid, treble, and gain. The guitar has an active preamp, like many basses. 

The blade switch works much like a traditional 5-way on a three pickup guitar:

1) neck
2) neck & middle out of phase
3) middle 
4) middle & bridge
5) bridge

The mini-switch is a coil tap.


----------



## bloc

That Roth guitar has always been a secret pleasure of mine


----------



## marcwormjim

Ow.


----------



## s2k9k

vilk said:


> Hell, can we just make this the official "hilarious guitars we found on craiglist" megathread?



The Alvarez Scoop!!!!!! hahaha I wanted one when I was a kid.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Mvotre said:


>



The same guitar in trans-blue is $4000 off the original price! 

What a steal at only $16,555!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I dunno... I can understand if this isn't that funny or if some find it cool. Even I was a little intrigued by it for about 10 seconds. But now I just look at it with more of a "wtf?" feeling.


----------



## Hollowway

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i found this "customized guitar" last year on ebay. i dont have all the orig pics, but i do have a meme i made of it and the sellers description of the of it...



 I remember that! That's awesome you saved the text. I forgot how tragically bad that whole ad was.


----------



## Nlelith

So, I stumbled on a local ad of this abomination... Here's a better pic from a different site:






And no, this is not a modified body shape, it was made like this on a factory... The pic I added in the post is also from a website that's all about hideous guitars, so I guess I'll leave a link to it as well.

These were made in USSR. And many people sell them like a rare collector's guitars these days, when they are actually absolute sh_i_te.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have a friend who really REALLY wants one of those Tonkias


----------



## Manurack

High Plains Drifter said:


> I dunno... I can understand if this isn't that funny or if some find it cool. Even I was a little intrigued by it for about 10 seconds. But now I just look at it with more of a "wtf?" feeling.








Damn, I actually like that 7 string Bich. Classy.


----------



## chassless

Nlelith said:


>



wtf is this bro? you flippin me off bro? you wanna go ?!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Manurack said:


> Damn, I actually like that 7 string Bich. Classy.



Looks like a quality piece.... but gloss black on the knobs and switch and make the abalone go away ( looks like abalone). Binding and finish look great. Idk... something about the weird cut of the lower body.


----------



## stevexc

High Plains Drifter said:


> Looks like a quality piece.... but gloss black on the knobs and switch and make the abalone go away ( looks like abalone). Binding and finish look great. Idk... something about the weird cut of the lower body.



The "weird cut" is there because originally it was a 10-string guitar:






The shape's just become more than a little bit iconic and they've made 6 (and 7) string versions.

Out of everything so far (and out of BC Rich's catalogue...) I'd say this is one of the LEAST funny/weird/terrible guitars in the thread


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

High Plains Drifter said:


> I dunno... I can understand if this isn't that funny or if some find it cool. Even I was a little intrigued by it for about 10 seconds. But now I just look at it with more of a "wtf?" feeling.



Dude, you're in the wrong thread.

The Bich, especially the Steve Smyth sig there, is badass.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

stevexc said:


> The "weird cut" is there because originally it was a 10-string guitar:
> 
> 
> The shape's just become more than a little bit iconic and they've made 6 (and 7) string versions.
> 
> Out of everything so far (and out of BC Rich's catalogue...) I'd say this is one of the LEAST funny/weird/terrible guitars in the thread



Meh... never was a big BC Rich fan. Not familiar with a lot of their designs incl signature/ custom stuff, so... 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, you're in the wrong thread.
> 
> The Bich, especially the Steve Smyth sig there, is badass.



I'm sure it is... just a very "different" looking guitar to me... regardless of functionality or popularity.


----------



## MoshJosh

The Bich is definitely my favorite BC Rich shape, and arguably their best shape!!!


----------



## Nlelith

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have a friend who really REALLY wants one of those Tonkias


Wow  Also, it's Ton*ik*a (translates as "Root note" in Russian)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

High Plains Drifter said:


> I dunno... I can understand if this isn't that funny or if some find it cool. Even I was a little intrigued by it for about 10 seconds. But now I just look at it with more of a "wtf?" feeling.





Manurack said:


> Damn, I actually like that 7 string Bich. Classy.





High Plains Drifter said:


> Looks like a quality piece.... but gloss black on the knobs and switch and make the abalone go away ( looks like abalone). Binding and finish look great. Idk... something about the weird cut of the lower body.





stevexc said:


> The "weird cut" is there because originally it was a 10-string guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shape's just become more than a little bit iconic and they've made 6 (and 7) string versions.
> 
> Out of everything so far (and out of BC Rich's catalogue...) I'd say this is one of the LEAST funny/weird/terrible guitars in the thread





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, you're in the wrong thread.
> 
> The Bich, especially the Steve Smyth sig there, is badass.





High Plains Drifter said:


> Meh... never was a big BC Rich fan. Not familiar with a lot of their designs incl signature/ custom stuff, so...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is... just a very "different" looking guitar to me... regardless of functionality or popularity.





MoshJosh said:


> The Bich is definitely my favorite BC Rich shape, and arguably their best shape!!!


----------



## Warg Master

How did thus turn into a bc Rich thread?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Truth be told I was actually interested in the SSSBO a while back ( although not a HUGE Forbidden fan). So I'm not "putting it down" by any means. It IS cool for several reasons but it's just odd compared to a lot of more traditional guitars out there. I do have a Guild X-79 so I can certainly appreciate the aesthetics to some degree. 

Anyway... sorry. I maybe shouldn't have posted it. Didn't mean to ruffle feathers.


----------



## vilk

This is a 1989 Dean USA guitar being sold for 200$. I'm assume the price drop is due to that it has a crudely airbrushed woman's ass on it


----------



## RustInPeace

^ Id tap it.


----------



## vilk

idk man a MiA Dean for 200$? It might be worth it just to sand that stupid shet right off.


----------



## soylentgreene

vilk said:


> idk man a MiA Dean for 200$? It might be worth it just to sand that stupid shet right off.



^For real lol 

I love this thread. I kinda like most of these ugly guitars lol


----------



## soylentgreene

Science_Penguin said:


> Seems like a big theme of this thread is, guitars which might look decent if they weren't ruined by their ridiculous headstocks.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand in keeping with this theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Dean... I get it... the V headstock is your thing... it doesn't work on everything!
> 
> Now, get me one of THESE, and we're golden.



That gray one,,,,I dont know if I like it or Im nostalgic after seeing Steve Clark play one 





Loved that video lol Ya, Im old


----------



## MoshJosh

vilk said:


> idk man a MiA Dean for 200$? It might be worth it just to sand that stupid shet right off.



Or keep it on!!! Its to good not to keep, or is it so bad its good? I don't know anymore. . .


----------



## IShallCallDownTheThunder

This thread is brilliant... thanks everyone for a lot of laughs 



Nlelith said:


> So, I stumbled on a local ad of this abomination... Here's a better pic from a different site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, this is not a modified body shape, it was made like this on a factory... The pic I added in the post is also from a website that's all about hideous guitars, so I guess I'll leave a link to it as well.
> 
> These were made in USSR. And many people sell them like a rare collector's guitars these days, when they are actually absolute sh_i_te.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have a friend who really REALLY wants one of those Tonkias



In 2016, we need... The Jemaine Signature Tonika!!






It's business time, mutha'uckas!!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Made by Wayne Charvel, presumably after consuming two litres of absinthe.


----------



## oushuehue




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

What about this terrifying piece of machinery?


----------



## ASoC

I don't know dude, you kind of have to have respect for the Zoraxe. Zelda kicks ass and 7 strings kick ass. It only makes sense to combine the two


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

ASoC said:


> I don't know dude, you kind of have to have respect for the Zoraxe. Zelda kicks ass and 7 strings kick ass. It only makes sense to combine the two



Even though I agree with you, that is an abomination that should've never seen the light of day  

But it was totally meant as a gimmick, and the other ones in this thread weren't, which isn't a good thing


----------



## Tr3vor

vilk said:


> This is a 1989 Dean USA guitar being sold for 200$. I'm assume the price drop is due to that it has a crudely airbrushed woman's ass on it



I'm pretty sure that's not what an ass looks like...


----------



## Mike Johnston

Interesting guitars thats for sure..


----------



## feraledge

Tr3vor said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not what an ass looks like...



Speak for yourself, that's like looking in the mirror for me. Only the Dean logo is actually a BC Rich tramp stamp that's about to get a Wylde make over.


----------



## p4vl

BucketheadRules said:


> Made by Wayne Charvel, presumably after consuming two litres of absinthe.



I liked it until I noticed the Kahler.


----------



## bloc

The headstock reminds me of that boss Necky in Donkey Kong Country for SNES


----------



## dr_game0ver




----------



## CaptainD00M

I'm kinda surprised no one posted this yet:






Or this monstrosity from the bowels of the Maestro:


----------



## chassless

^ Zakk's monstrosities are already confined to to their own thread, doomy.


----------



## CaptainD00M

chassless said:


> ^ Zakk's monstrosities are already confined to to their own thread, doomy.



Thats probably a good thing really. I mean those things could escape into the wylde and breed 

OK I edited it.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

CaptainD00M said:


> Or this monstrosity from the bowels of the Maestro:




The .... is this????????????


----------



## Tr3vor

CaptainD00M said:


> Or this monstrosity from the bowels of the Maestro:



MY EYES! THEY BURN!


----------



## chassless

CaptainD00M said:


> Thats probably a good thing really. I mean those things could escape into the wylde and breed
> 
> OK I edited it.



i was only kidding  though great new post


----------



## CaptainD00M

Tr3vor said:


> MY EYES! THEY BURN!





Its all good Chassless, I got to make a terrible pun on Zakks name that easily makes up for everything


----------



## Chemical-Pony

CaptainD00M said:


> Or this monstrosity from the bowels of the Maestro:



As that as in Maestro Alex Gregory?

What's going on with that neck? I can't really tell. I don't see any frets and it looks like several bits of wood there.


----------



## chassless

looks like an Explorer shaped table-harp of some sort.


----------



## cpfc_fan

CaptainD00M said:


> Or this monstrosity from the bowels of the Maestro:



Yea but does it Djent?


----------



## Wolfhorsky

this:




and this:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oddly, the only thing I find hideous about that ESP AX is the rounded Strat-shaped neck joint.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

That is cracktastic. Needs more strings.



CaptainD00M said:


>


----------



## BlueGrot




----------



## BlueGrot




----------



## BlueGrot

Only 19k USD!


----------



## BlueGrot




----------



## Bforber

No wangcaster? Not gonna post it for obvious reasons. Just google it and... you'll know.


----------



## Hollowway

BlueGrot said:


>



Yeah, those things are supposed to be awesome, and Mehtab loves his, but that has to be the ugliest design ever. I just really can't get into it.


----------



## WillT90

This pile of ....


----------



## bloc

WillT90 said:


> This pile of ....



lol "new"


----------



## ASoC

WillT90 said:


> This pile of ....


^At least it doesn't have that disgusting V headstock...


----------



## A-Branger

Im surprise tno-one hasnt post any of the Prince guitars


----------



## Konfyouzd

vilk said:


> Hell, can we just make this the official "hilarious guitars we found on craiglist" megathread?



Saw one of these at Guitar Center earlier this week. Didn't play it, though.


----------



## ASoC

Why not Konfy? Dat fret access doe! I demand that you go back and try it and give us a full report


----------



## downburst82

Konfyouzd said:


> Saw one of these at Guitar Center earlier this week. Didn't play it, though.



How much? I've kinda always wanted one for some weird reason...


----------



## Konfyouzd

I didn't even look at the price. The chain of events was as follows... 

"Oh that's that guitar I saw in that 'ugly guitar' thread..."

"Oh! A guitar I actually want..."


----------



## downburst82

^thats more than reasonable


----------



## Cake Machine

WillT90 said:


> This pile of ....



Nah this is awesome. Looking like it is from a 1987 toy advert gives a passing score, plus it looks like it belongs to the beast from Defenders Of The Faith. Full circle, since that is the ultimate "toy advert metal" album.

Ive always thought Gibson Modernes were cool too, always looked good to me. I wish i could have one. Everything about it makes sense to me.


----------



## downburst82

WillT90 said:


> This pile of ....



There is only one instance in which this guitar is playable, and thats a Halloween gig for which your dressed as the red Power Ranger..


----------



## asher

downburst82 said:


> There is only one instance in which this guitar is playable, and thats a Halloween gig for which your dressed as the red Power Ranger..



Or a Gundam.


----------



## downburst82

^Ahh true..thats probably be even better


----------



## dr_game0ver

just a bad choice of colours for me. get it full white with black hardware.


----------



## Cake Machine

No. Fisher price blue with Nerf yellow trim.


----------



## Bloodshredder

SeditiousDissent said:


> Unique, Customized, Possibly Haunted Ibanez Guitar - $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is how you sell a piece of .... guitar! I want to have a beer with this dude. I'm actually tempted to spend the $50 and snag this GIO-bortion.



THIS!!!!!

LOL, that made my day


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## p4vl

WillT90 said:


> This pile of ....



I wonder if the mij version turns into a robot...


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## Hollowway

WillT90 said:


> This pile of ....



Ah, I figured out what this reminds me of. Make the red pink and this looks like Patrick from Sponge Bob. Specifically the scene in the first movie where he was wearing hose fishnet stockings for the Twisted Sister song.


----------



## ASoC

Honestly, I'd probably be down with that guitar if the whole body was red instead of having the black bit inside the V


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Alex Kenivel said:


>




Oh god, seriously...


----------



## vilk

It's practically not even different from those new Zach Wilde guitars lol


----------



## Musiscience

Alex Kenivel said:


>



Ok, that is brutally disgusting.


----------



## Chemical-Pony

Musiscience said:


> Ok, that is brutally disgusting.



The Telecaster is a pretty ugly design, anyway. Any modification on that can only be an improvement.


----------



## TankJon666

Chemical-Pony said:


> The Telecaster is a pretty ugly design, anyway. Any modification on that can only be an improvement.



I'll pretend I never read that...


----------



## TedEH

So would you call that a TelecaSTAR?

......


----------



## High Plains Drifter

TedEH said:


> So would you call that a TelecaSTAR?
> 
> ......



I was thinking Telecastration but I think yours is better.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

More of a Telecatastrophe than anything.


----------



## asher

BrailleDecibel said:


> More of a Telecatastrophe than anything.



Telecatastrofvck


----------



## Hollowway

Too soon?


----------



## asher




----------



## SeditiousDissent

Hollowway said:


> Too soon?



I just finished reading that entire New Tosin Sig thread and thought, "Now why isn't that guitar in the _SGATFNTP_ thread?" I'm seated firmly on the side of the fence that hates the look of that guitar.


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## fassaction

I was trying to trade my EC-1000 a few months ago, and I had this guy who wanted to trade an even swap for this beaut....


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Chemical-Pony said:


> The Telecaster is a pretty ugly design, anyway. Any modification on that can only be an improvement.


And yet, there's a picture right above your post, proving you wrong.


----------



## Dusty Chalk




----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Dusty Chalk said:


>



It's like someone surgically removed and transplanted strings from one to the other!


----------



## asher

Is it weird if I actually kind of like both of those basses?

....though if you assume the 2-string (wtf) turns into a 4+.


----------



## Hendog

vilk said:


> Hell, can we just make this the official "hilarious guitars we found on craiglist" megathread?



This is actually genius for upper fret access.


----------



## Hollowway

Hendog said:


> This is actually genius for upper fret access.



It would be more genius if it weren't for the big-ass blocky heel impeding upper fret access.


----------



## StevenC

A-Branger said:


> Im surprise tno-one hasnt post any of the Prince guitars



I agree that the knock off Auerswald Symbol is an abomination, but the Cloud Guitar and Model C are awesome.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Hollowway said:


> Too soon?



If that upper left hump thing didnt go half way up the fretboard, I'd actually dig it


----------



## Alex79

Surely you've all seen the infamous Wangcaster before...
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=wangcaster&safe=off&client=opera&hs=6ix&biw=1435&bih=720&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwjmi5jHwqLJAhVCOBQKHcxtAFsQsAQIHw


----------



## Chokey Chicken

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> If that upper left hump thing didnt go half way up the fretboard, I'd actually dig it



If the upper hump didn't go halfway up the neck, it would dive like a mofo though. Fugly guitar, but I bet it plays really nicely.


----------



## feraledge

There are some real losers in this thread, but it's time to dust off the all time, undefeated heavyweight FUGLY FS Champion.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Dusty Chalk said:


>



That 2 string


----------



## feraledge

Good times.


----------



## feraledge

Something in my head said, "search 'custom guitar' in Atlanta's Craigslist". And we have pay off:






> Custom handmade les paul electric guitar made with beautiful woods including purple heart, spalted maple, cherry, and walnut.
> 
> Guitar was made by a local Alabama luthier and sounds amazing.
> $500.
> 
> Trade for motorcycles, *livestock*, anything with a motor that runs, or just let me know what you've got.



This is being sold by a pawn shop in Tampa. Just think about the steps it took to get there...






> Some possible dings and nicks but otherwise in good overall condition!
> Please refer to pictures for more details!
> This was custom made and is the only one like it!!
> We are not sure but most strings appear like they will likely need to be replaced!


"possible dings and nicks", aka, we don't know what was intended here.


----------



## MetalGravy

Wolfhorsky said:


> this:




Looks like a Half-Life 2 head crab.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

vilk said:


> Hell, can we just make this the official "hilarious guitars we found on craiglist" megathread?


That's whack!


Dusty Chalk said:


>



Not sure why this is here, I'd rock both of those!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

"rock" and "too funny" are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Saw this a couple nights ago. Waste of an Indo-Ibanez if you ask me:



Dat whammy bar and control access.

[edit]
Ok so he built that guitar for Wyclef Jean. I think the best thing is at 1.51min. Talking about the revolution as Wyclef reaches for a Starbucks cup. This vid is full of some interesting statements by Wyclef, although he does some funky slap stuff with the guitar.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Not bad, but I'd take Lopashnikov instead.


----------



## CaptainD00M

I guess you can see where Diresta stole the idea from. I have to say that Diresta is a thing of intrigue for me. He angers me for the retarded and semi-impractical stuff he does literally as much as his skills in wood, metal and leather amaze me.

I mean the guy has MAD skills, the stuff he can do with a bandsaw  and sure the stuff he makes a lot is custom work&#8230;

BUT WHY?!

With that skill make something cool like furniture or something more classy than a goddam dagger from a file.


----------



## chassless

1b4n3z said:


> Not bad, but I'd take Lopashnikov instead.



Lopashnikov is nyet funny.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

feraledge said:


> There are some real losers in this thread, but it's time to dust off the all time, undefeated heavyweight FUGLY FS Champion.



I had forgotten all about this abortion 

Probably like a repressed memory


----------



## feraledge

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> I had forgotten all about this abortion
> 
> Probably like a repressed memory



You're brain probably just said, "Yeah, BC Rich makes ugly guitars" and then went on with life. That's how the brain handles trauma.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Good times.



The Hockey stick guitar made from old Sher-Wood sticks is awesome. I would hang that on my wall.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Dusty Chalk said:


> "rock" and "too funny" are not mutually exclusive.


That's too bad, I really like the guitar on the right. The left one would only be interesting because I've never played a guitar/bass with only two strings, curious to how it feels and what I could do with it. However, the beauty to the right looks amazing! I'd love to play that guitar and hear it's sound.


CaptainD00M said:


> Saw this a couple nights ago. Waste of an Indo-Ibanez if you ask me:
> Dat whammy bar and control access.
> [edit]
> Ok so he built that guitar for Wyclef Jean. I think the best thing is at 1.51min. Talking about the revolution as Wyclef reaches for a Starbucks cup. This vid is full of some interesting statements by Wyclef, although he does some funky slap stuff with the guitar.


That was a really interesting yet disturbing video. Chopping up any guitar makes me cringe but... I wouldn't even do that to a squire  The mini open strings on the magazine are cool, not sure if they have them in a specific tuning but what he played actually sounded cool.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Nour Ayasso said:


> That's too bad, I really like the guitar on the right.


What? I think you misunderstood. What I'm trying to say is, guitars can be too funny not to post in this thread, and yet there'd still be people who'd rock them, at the same time. So what I'm saying is, it's perfectly acceptable to rock any guitar in this thread.


----------



## Chemical-Pony

JD27 said:


> The Hockey stick guitar made from old Sher-Wood sticks is awesome. I would hang that on my wall.



Cool idea, but would it not have been more sensible to have all the tuners on one side?


----------



## Lada The Great




----------



## chassless

^ "did he just slide his electric guitar pickup platform from the neck position to the bridge position while in mid-pinch harmonix vibrato?! What a virtuoso whose technical accomplishments are complimented *only* by such a fitting, uniquely intricate instrument."


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## MrPfloyd

JD27 said:


> The Hockey stick guitar made from old Sher-Wood sticks is awesome. I would hang that on my wall.


I completely agree. You're not a Canadian living in Maryland by chance are you?


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Dusty Chalk said:


> what I'm saying is, it's perfectly acceptable to rock any guitar in this thread.



Ok good! Cause I've always wanted to play hockey and rock a fake les paul 

Same with those bass guitars, hard piece of wood against my face while I play


----------



## A-Branger

I know theres a pic of a fender bass just like that too, I cant find it


----------



## Ingvar

It was called "snakebass" on one russian forum. But I think it is not a proper color for a snake really...


----------



## chassless

A-Branger said:


> I know theres a pic of a fender bass just like that too, I cant find it



this has got to be the most ingenious thing posted in this thread!!


----------



## dr_game0ver

> I know theres a pic of a fender bass just like that too, I cant find it


I have it somewhere on one of my hard drive.


----------



## Chemical-Pony

This one?


----------



## A-Branger

lol yeah that one!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Good lawd..


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

another 2 string bass...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

redstone said:


> ZOMG



cat scratch fever?


----------



## Haun

Chemical-Pony said:


> This one?



That would be Stig from DAD. He plays two string basses and every single one of them is ....ing awesome. The band is great too.

Here are a couple.

The toothpick olive.





The space rocket.





The Cadillac.





The china gull-one (designed like a famous line of danish hand painted china).





The two string plexiglass thunderbird.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

I think this belongs here...


----------



## Fraz666

Haun said:


> That would be Stig from DAD. He plays two string basses and every single one of them is ....ing awesome. The band is great too.



I couldn't agree more


----------



## Chemical-Pony

DancingCloseToU said:


> I think this belongs here...



If that's the route you want to go then I'll raise you.


----------



## Edika

Seriously WTF?


Djimbo said:


>




I still think this looks like a battle axe!


Hollowway said:


> Too soon?





ASoC said:


> ^At least it doesn't have that disgusting V headstock...




The first thing that comes to mind is the "don't play with scissors" line.


WillT90 said:


> This pile of ....



Some great submissions in general in this thread!


----------



## isispelican

why why why


----------



## Bforber

That toothpick olive bass is ....ing genius.


----------



## A-Branger

Bforber said:


> That toothpick olive bass is ....ing genius.



great desing for those moments you drop the pick


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Love Stig's Cadillac. Would look way cool displayed. I'd probably even rock it at a gig... except that it looks like it weighs about 30 lbs or more lol.


----------



## asher

Chemical-Pony said:


>



This feels like a direct challenge to Michael Angelo Battio.


----------



## Black43

Lada The Great said:


>


I actually dig the fvck out of this.


----------



## Hollowway

Chemical-Pony said:


>



That's ridiculous but actually a pretty cool idea!


----------



## A-Branger

Chemical-Pony said:


>



you wanna change tunnings?

forget about drop pedals, or messing with the tuning pegs

just SPIN THE WHEEL!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ you can tune each one differently...and leave it that way....flip it for the next song...or never have to retune during your set...


----------



## ppazin

I break my string. 
Never mind, I will just turn thing to next neck.


----------



## Nlelith

Is it even a real thing? Kinda looks like it may be a 3D render...


----------



## Chemical-Pony

Nlelith said:


> Is it even a real thing? Kinda looks like it may be a 3D render...



Yes, it is real. They're made by some Japanese artist. There are even a couple of youtuube videos of him playing them.

Unfortunately, he's a lot better at making them than playing them.


----------



## feraledge

Everything about this is awesome.






> This is a full size fully functional _*Fender Squier*_ strat guitar hand signed in person by Slash. The guitar itself has been custom airbrushed by one of the nations leading and recognized airbrush artists, and clear coated so that this will last you a lifetime! This is a one of a kind authentic autographed airbrush guitar! This autograph was obtained in person and comes CERTIFIED AUTHENTIC. A Certificate of Authenticity will be included from Autograph Pros, LLC. This item has also been examined and certified authenitc by PSA, one of the top leaders in authentication services. A certificate of authenticity from PSA will also be included. PLEASE NOTE: One of the images shown above is a wallpaper size image free for you to use on your computer. Enjoy. Another is of the guitar shown in the shadowbox display case. That display case is NOT included however can be added at a discount. Item will be shipped in a manner to ensure safe arrival.



*Price: $2,879.12*


----------



## Hollowway

^  Love it! Nothing like having Slash airbrushed onto a guitar style he never played. Can I also get Yngwie on a LP? 
The only thing preventing me from bidding on that is that I wish it came with a certificate of authenticity for the certificate of authenticity. So then I could know that it was really real!


----------



## A-Branger

lol for that price you can get a epiphone slash signature, travel to one of his concerts, pay for accomodation, get a VIP meet and greet ticket, get him to sign you guitar, and still have money to get beers at the gig and the cab back home


----------



## Hollowway

A-Branger said:


> lol for that price you can get a epiphone slash signature, travel to one of his concerts, pay for accomodation, get a VIP meet and greet ticket, get him to sign you guitar, and still have money to get beers at the gig and the cab back home



If you can guarantee me he'll be wearing that cool input-jack necklace I may just do that!


----------



## A-Branger

Hollowway said:


> If you can guarantee me he'll be wearing that cool input-jack necklace I may just do that!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Chemical-Pony said:


>





Haun said:


> That would be Stig from DAD. He plays two string basses and every single one of them is ....ing awesome. The band is great too.



i thought that was photoshopped lol i cant believe this is real


----------



## mike1033

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/msg/5342153351.html


----------



## dr_game0ver

mike1033 said:


> https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/msg/5342153351.html



...cause the soloid is such a massive, heavy guitar...
Also: cort moscato


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^^^ dat relic!


...or is it a burst


----------



## Edika

These are mostly mods/repairs so I don't know if they can be in the category of funny guitars. I sure found most of them funny and some of them painful:

Acoustic repair well done!




Blaaaaack metaaaaaaaaaaal!!!!




Oh Jesus!




A new meaning to electro-acoustic guitar!




When 3 pickup strats are just not enough!




Set neck/bolt-on hybrid!




Steel strings is da bomb!




Jaguar made faster!




Steam punk 26 string guitar. 10 strings are for pussies!




Finally Gibson catches up to the headless trend!




A home depot challenge contender?




Trimming the fat! (That's actually painful to watch)




Gibson balalaika?




I don't know what the guy was trying to accomplish! More springs more tension?




When blocking trems with wood blocks or fancy gimmicks isn't enough!




Another electro-acoustic improvement! A trem this time!




This kind of reminds me the woman vs man turn on buttons meme...




And in Fender mode:




Fixing neck broken neck the cheap (stupid?) way!


----------



## GuitarBizarre

I'm ok with tons of switches on guitars as long as the layout can be made to make sense. 

This is a reason why I desparately want a Jaguar but would regret it immediately.


----------



## bloodjunkie

Your post is a goldmine, I haven't seen any of those before. If the spikes don't kill you on that Warlock then the action will!


----------



## Edika

bloodjunkie said:


> Your post is a goldmine, I haven't seen any of those before. If the spikes don't kill you on that Warlock then the action will!



What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Literally as you need all the strength you can muster to play with action that high for more than 5 minutes!


----------



## Wolfhorsky

@Edika, Your post rules sso.


----------



## feraledge

Edika just made this thread a million times more perfect.


----------



## asher

re: Edika's post:


----------



## Edika

Wolfhorsky said:


> @Edika, Your post rules sso.





feraledge said:


> Edika just made this thread a million times more perfect.




But at what cost  :'(


asher said:


> re: Edika's post:


----------



## dr_game0ver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLOy0mxI4wE


----------



## Fraz666

the switch "Paco / Hendrix" in the electro-acoustic with trem is awesome


----------



## Spicypickles

Those make me uncomfortable to the point that I don't want to visit this thread anymore. 


See you guys on the next page.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Concur'd


----------



## asher

Fraz666 said:


> the switch "Paco / Hendrix" in the electro-acoustic with trem is awesome



Pretty sure it's "Page/Hendrix". That did make me chuckle.


----------



## bloc

Fraz666 said:


> the switch "Paco / Hendrix" in the electro-acoustic with trem is awesome



Bwahahaha nice


----------



## Thanatopsis

I've only looked through one page of this thread so far and have never thought WTF? so many times in such a short period of time.


----------



## vilk

U!S!A! U!S!A!














mic hehe. thats actually kinda deep if you think about it


----------



## chassless

^ that's pretty cool actually! don't you think these would sell? much like how the flags pins at tourists shops sell


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Hadn't seen this one posted yet unless I missed it, but... 






Just... well... that strap-button. I dunno.


----------



## A-Branger

High Plains Drifter said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Just... well... that strap-button. I dunno.



hey, at least is the strap button and not the jack input


----------



## High Plains Drifter

A-Branger said:


> hey, at least is the strap button and not the jack input



Had I been drinking, you would owe me a new keyboard! lmfao


----------



## VVolverin3

That's amazing


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

a rabbit playing a harmonica?

someone said looking over my shoulder. 



edit: someone needs to build a bugs bunny version...and since he`s taller, it should be an erg.


----------



## Nlelith

P.S. I wouldn't be surprised, if some people love this shape for some reason...


----------



## downburst82

^for some reason I love that shape


----------



## dormer

Nlelith said:


> P.S. I wouldn't be surprised, if some people love this shape for some reason...



A bevel and strange horns.. Yeah, I think it looks kind of weird, but I don't think that qualifies as "so ugly/crazy it's funny." There are a lot of stranger guitar shapes that are pretty accepted.


----------



## will_shred

What's most funny about this is how much the guy was asking for it. _$1200_


----------



## Science_Penguin

Hey you guys, remember when this guitar was the future? When it was gonna be the revolution that changed the way we look at guitar? I'm glad that happened. I think we're all better off for this guitar's existence.


----------



## pondman

Science_Penguin said:


> Hey you guys, remember when this guitar was the future? When it was gonna be the revolution that changed the way we look at guitar? I'm glad that happened. I think we're all better off for this guitar's existence.



I've always liked that one


----------



## Demiurge

Regarding the Firebird X, I think that the pretense behind its unveiling was really the worst thing about it.

Onboard effects have been around forever, and so have piezo pickups and that Variax whatchamacallit system; smushing-together a bunch of pre-existing things is not revolutionary.

And having one guitar that is able to do everything is just senseless. How, then, can we justify buying multiple guitars to our spouses/significant others? It ruins everything!


----------



## CaptainD00M

Didn't you get the red one pondman?

TBH I found all of those Gibson robot guitars they produced in the mid 00's  inducing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Science_Penguin said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Hey you guys, remember when this guitar was the future? When it was gonna be the revolution that changed the way we look at guitar? I'm glad that happened. I think we're all better off for this guitar's existence.



You know what's funny about this guitar?

They did it again in 2013.


----------



## Ram150023

High Plains Drifter said:


> Hadn't seen this one posted yet unless I missed it, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just... well... that strap-button. I dunno.



Aaaaaaaand... I just bought one of these for my daughter... The tiger one. 

At least she wants to learn. Ibanez Mikro here i come


----------



## odibrom

Demiurge said:


> And having one guitar that is able to do everything is just senseless. How, then, can we justify buying multiple guitars to our spouses/significant others? It ruins everything!



You got that right!


----------



## tender_insanity

High Plains Drifter said:


> Hadn't seen this one posted yet unless I missed it, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just... well... that strap-button. I dunno.



WHere can you find those? A quick googling gave me nothing =(


----------



## Demiurge

^Rondo

Sprite Rabbit Guitar - RondoMusic.com

I didn't really notice the buttplug-looking strap buttom initially, being distracted by the appearance that the bunny is having a pickup jammed into its mouth.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ram150023 said:


> Aaaaaaaand... I just bought one of these for my daughter... The tiger one.
> 
> At least she wants to learn. Ibanez Mikro here i come



Very very cool for a young aspiring player! Seems as if they retain some decent features not found on typical "toy" type guitars. Bet she's gonna fall in love with it. Good luck with her musical development! 



Demiurge said:


> I didn't really notice the buttplug-looking strap buttom initially, being distracted by the appearance that the bunny is having a pickup jammed into its mouth.



Same/ X2 lol.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Oh yeah!


----------



## downburst82

Ram150023 said:


> Aaaaaaaand... I just bought one of these for my daughter... The tiger one.



My daughter cant decide between the ladybug and the rabbit. I figure if I we get the rabbit I will put a white cover lace sensor in and paint the poor rabbit some proper teeth on it.....also maybe move that strap button..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fresh off the toile- Err... presses.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

downburst82 said:


> My daughter cant decide between the ladybug and the rabbit. I figure if I we get the rabbit I will put a white cover lace sensor in and paint the poor rabbit some proper teeth on it.....also maybe move that strap button..



That's awesome! I'd love to see that mod. Yep... If she picks the rabbit maybe move that button to the bottom of the foot... and for Heaven's sake use a little filler and white paint to restore the bunny's modesty! lol


----------



## Ram150023

High Plains Drifter said:


> Very very cool for a young aspiring player! Seems as if they retain some decent features not found on typical "toy" type guitars. Bet she's gonna fall in love with it. Good luck with her musical development!



I wish i could put a 7 or 8 in her hands to start  

But it will give us something to do and connect on over skype... Daddy / daughter guitar lesson hour!

Ill just get a mikro for when she is here to play on... Paint / swirl it pink / purple for her...

Both my daughters will play something... My profile pic shows my youngest... Bringing her up right! (A different Rondo guitar below...)









downburst82 said:


> My daughter cant decide between the ladybug and the rabbit. I figure if I we get the rabbit I will put a white cover lace sensor in and paint the poor rabbit some proper teeth on it.....also maybe move that strap button..



That sounds like a solid idea! Post pics! 

Guess these "kiddo guitars" arent such a bad nod after all!


----------



## downburst82

^thats awesome 

And mine






She has just recently gotten interested in trying to play mine. She has been doing a little bit of piano lessons but we are trying to keep stuff low pressure and not push her into stuff or overload her with lessons yet (she is still only 5) and let her pick what she want to do/try out (Music or otherwise). It is cool that she finally is interested in guitar because it means we got to start figuring out what kind she wanted.
Just at the beginning of the week I remembered about the rondo kids guitars and me and her went through and like I said before she couldn't decide between the ladybug and the bunny (she didn't like the dog or tiger because "they are just heads without bodies" ). 

She decided tonight she wants the bunny  

It will be a birthday present in April but I will probably order it next week just to make sure I get it in one to mod it for her birthday


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fresh off the toile- Err... presses.



i would totally rock that....






...all day long


----------



## downburst82

^thing is I could totally get down with the Grim Reaper ....OR the cool red pinstriping...but there is ZERO continuity putting them together 

.....but hey I liked that Fernandes on the last page and am going to be painting teeth on a rabbit guitar...so take my opinions with a grain of salt 


*edit* ok the pinstripes kind of look like the grim reaper scythe...red=Blood ...continuity obtained! OK I'm down


----------



## A-Branger

Nlelith said:


> P.S. I wouldn't be surprised, if some people love this shape for some reason...



similar to the Ibanez XH series







I almost bought the white version once


----------



## pondman

CaptainD00M said:


> Didn't you get the red one pondman?
> 
> TBH I found all of those Gibson robot guitars they produced in the mid 00's  inducing.



No, I'd only get one if it was cheap enough.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You know what's funny about this guitar?
> 
> They did it again in 2013.



Oh for the love of all that is sacred why?!

I mean its possibly worse than this idea:





Or this:






This was an actual production model back in 2006 I think. I played one, sounded terrible.


But speed holes, help you play faster


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You know what's funny about this guitar?
> 
> They did it again in 2013.



I don't get the h8 on this one as much. 

They fixed probably the two biggest/most perplexing complaints on the original: the goofy shape and the bizarre 23 frets. 

This is what they should have released originally. Take their best selling shape, and run with it. 

Having actually played a Firebird X, I gotta say, the electronics system on these things is pretty fun. Nothing I think I'd every really use (I just don't need that level of flexibility), but I can see where it could go if folks didn't instantly hate it for no real reason.


----------



## Insomnia

Ram150023 said:


> Aaaaaaaand... I just bought one of these for my daughter... The tiger one.
> 
> At least she wants to learn. Ibanez Mikro here i come



That strap pin is a curious shape.


----------



## Zalbu

Nlelith said:


> P.S. I wouldn't be surprised, if some people love this shape for some reason...


I like the color combination on that, but the body shape and headstock is whack  Would look sick on a Skervesen or Daemoness or something like that.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Oh yeah!



I swear I've seen that guitar...

Okay, Japanese Metal fans, help me out- isn't that the same guitar one of the guys from Spread Beaver (hide's band) used?


----------



## dr_game0ver

https://youtu.be/z_UcLYbBjlk
best guitar demo in the world ever!!! EVER!!


----------



## chassless

^ they should go home, they're drunk


----------



## vilk

I don't even get this






on Chicago CL


----------



## Spicypickles

I'd rock that.




I always wanted to see something completely harmless in death metal font.


Babies wrapped in Silk, sunshine and daisies, puppy breath, etc.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Oh yeah!



"Minor warping from when I left it in the backseat after a gig"



Zalbu said:


> I like the color combination on that, but the body shape and headstock is whack  Would look sick on a Skervesen or Daemoness or something like that.



Honestly if they switched the pink to red i'd rock that for a gig or two, but not my favorite. And i'm not even scared of pink guitars (well, a little perhaps) but it does look uber-feminine on that one - i'm not man enough to pull it off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

vilk said:


> I don't even get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Chicago CL



How much is it? If you remove the ....ty stickers it'll probably be a good deal.


----------



## Beefmuffin

Science_Penguin said:


> I swear I've seen that guitar...
> 
> Okay, Japanese Metal fans, help me out- isn't that the same guitar one of the guys from Spread Beaver (hide's band) used?



Idk, but that's the best band name I think I've ever heard.


----------



## vilk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How much is it? If you remove the ....ty stickers it'll probably be a good deal.



650 OBO


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

> In Space no one can hear you shred.











































im sure most here would hate this, but to be perfectly honest...i would love to hang this on my wall


----------



## marcwormjim

Same. You could hang it near the black and red-stained dildo wall, and no one would bat an eye.


----------



## Qweklain

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im sure most here would hate this, but to be perfectly honest...i would love to hang this on my wall


As an avid Alien fan, I would so hang this on my wall too! However, there are plenty more authentic/appealing Alien pieces I would buy first, of course.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I like that Alien one, too, but it also makes me wonder how epic a Daemoness Alien one would be. Dylan could go crazy with that!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

vilk said:


> I don't even get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Chicago CL



Under Armour is a sports clothing company, and I'm sure that's marker, not stickers


----------



## Vletrmx

https://reverb.com/item/1400572-zol-rogitor-1995-silver This... thing.. is listed on Reverb for the modest sum of $100k. Am I missing something here?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

vineroon said:


> https://reverb.com/item/1400572-zol-rogitor-1995-silver This... thing.. is listed on Reverb for the modest sum of $100k. Am I missing something here?



That's actually pretty interesting. I'd definitely be curious to hear how it sounds plugged in....but not curious enough to buy it!


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## mrspacecat

BrailleDecibel said:


>



I've got a feeling Buckethead wants this one.


----------



## Genome




----------



## High Plains Drifter

mrspacecat said:


> I've got a feeling Buckethead wants this one.



His finger licks are good. 

... that was horrible...


----------



## dr_game0ver

nothing funny but...


----------



## Splenetic

Genome said:


>


----------



## CaptainD00M

^^

I thought that was owned by Tremonti?


----------



## ilyti

The KFC guitar would be perfect for chickin' pickin' some savoury country licks.

I would play the Hel out of that viking SG.

Ok I'll stop with the bad puns.


----------



## Smoked Porter

vineroon said:


> https://reverb.com/item/1400572-zol-rogitor-1995-silver This... thing.. is listed on Reverb for the modest sum of $100k. Am I missing something here?



Dude deserves to be publicly pelted with tomatoes in the streets for that asking price and ridiculous description.

Here's my contribution, sorry if it's already been posted. Looks like someone butchered a perfectly good Bich. Or, as the seller puts it, it "took on a life of its own". 
https://reverb.com/item/665753-b-c-rich-warbeast-slayer-1600-s-blood-red


----------



## totalnewb

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i would totally rock that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...all day long




Are they selling these? I want one, lol.


----------



## totalnewb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fresh off the toile- Err... presses.




Are they selling these currently? if so where? I want one.


----------



## marcwormjim




----------



## Nlelith

^Trans white looks hideous to me in 99% of cases... Probably worst finish ever.


----------



## Mvotre

regarding Kiesels (and highly OT). Where is the thread about the faulty Carvin? I think the Kiesel guys threatened the OP and he removed the thread???


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That's a Jem Floral with a Strat neck replacement and a retrofitted TOM.






That used to be an RG, and also with a strat neck replacement.

Those poor Ibbys...


----------



## Wern

The Spanish luthier Bazaga has a particular gallery of horrors:





















Have you seen a furry Telecaster before?


----------



## Lax

First time guitars pictures made me puke in my mouth !


----------



## chassless

... i kinda like those stereocasters


----------



## marcwormjim

Mvotre said:


> regarding Kiesels (and highly OT). Where is the thread about the faulty Carvin? I think the Kiesel guys threatened the OP and he removed the thread???



Not quite. Kiesel is an ss.org sponsor, and...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/193766-why-you-mad-right-now-222.html


Here are some more hideous guitars:

When a customer ordered a guitar inspired by a fruit gusher they discovered on the bottom of their sneaker, Jeff politely suggested that an enormous bevel two-thirds of the way through the top could make it look even worse, and still manage to be expensive as hell:







Are you seeing glare? You hope you're seeing glare.







This inspired a headless design:







Many companies will paint a guitar up like a racecar, but only Jeff Kiesel goes that extra step to paint on the tires:







Following public criticism of .*Strandberg Guitarworks and Unnecessary Punctuation's poor quality of "figured koa" used on their limited-edition OS run, Jeff Kiesel was quick to show potential customers that Kiesel Guitars and Basses could produce the ULTIMATE in tops that resembled diarrhea:







"Alright, I think I have everything you've specified down for the order. Would you like to add some puke-green metal knobs, to take it up another notch? Hmm...I _suppose_ we could keep the tops chrome, if you're willing to pay the Kiesel-treatment upcharge."







Binding by Dali. These aesthetic choices can all be explained by Jeff Kiesel's eyeballs being two different shapes:







In fairness, you can write jokes for most of the tricked-out Aries models.


----------



## xzacx

You can't even give Carvin the benefit of the doubt and use the excuse that they're just making what their customers order, because their own samples are often so bad that it could just as easily be one of their creations.


----------



## technomancer

*Just to be 100% clear again the mod staff had NOTHING to do with the removal of the Carvin thread, Alex removed it. His forum, his decision.*


----------



## marcwormjim

I'm aware. Just posting silly guitars:



"NEW FOR 2016, KIESEL '_BLOODY DIAPER_' TREATMENT, AVAILABLE AS OPTION-50 UPCHARGE!!! WILL BE *PERSONALLY* _*HAND-WIPED*_ BY JEFF KIESEL, MOTHER'S DAY DISCOUNT LIMITED TO FIRST 5,000 ORDERS in 2016 ##BLOODYDIAPERSTRONG ##GODIAPERLESS ## BLOODYDIAPERGUITAR ##FAMILYOWNED


----------



## runbirdman

The Kiesel showcase guitars seem to be an example of trying everything they can do but they shouldn't. I will say that the Kiesel models are building a brand identity; the foundation of which is bevels, odd paint schemes, and absolutely no bent top guitars. They are one of the few companies that I literally enjoy 0 of their exhibition models.


----------



## ilyti

You don't _have_ to put a top on an Aries or Vader just because Jeff likes to do so. I personally think both designs look great without a top, and awful (9 out of 10 times) with tops. Less is definitely more, it's just that some people think "if less is more how much more would MORE be?"


----------



## A-Branger

to be honest the only laughable guitar out of that bunch in the first one. All the other ones you posted are pretty cool looking guitars with beautiful tops/colors (if, IF.. you ignore hte big bevel).

that "diarreah" top you say, I think i looks amazing with the white pups and fretoboard combo. It could use some gold hardware too


----------



## feraledge

It's pretty unfortunate that the Kiesel PR machine is causing frustrations to flow into a thread like this. I don't care for the many tops/Affliction-esque overkill on Jeff's personal collection, but I'd rock that orange Vader in a second. 
Too bad their moves make me increasingly less likely to want to order one. 

The Bazanga stuff, on the other hand, seems like a competent luthier with shockingly bad taste.


----------



## Heroooh

Id love a cowhide tele, wacky looking but so country. It would fit my crooked personality perfectly, Id probably play some vegan music with it


----------



## A-Branger

marcwormjim said:


> puke-green metal knobs, to take it up another notch?



I almost forgot about this one.

They are not green. They are chrome, the guitar is green, the guitar bounces green light + the chrome work as a "mirror" = "green" knobs.

you dont need to understand photography to see that 

they could have "fix" that in photoshop, but that really is being picky


----------



## marcwormjim

Disclaimer: Nothing I claimed in my captions were true. Except for the bloody diaper one.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I lol'd hard at the Kiesel jokes and they deserve it. Baffling how they turned a fairly respectable brand like Carvin into the epitome of poor design. This turd can't be polished. Screw 'em and their bad taste.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

If there's anything more annoying than Kiesel releasing a few turds lately, its people who think they're witty while making turd posts. Seriously, I'm pretty annoyed with how kiesel has been acting lately, but that post above is just off. 

Most of those guitars look nice, unlike the first few pages of this thread.


----------



## vilk

yeah expensive nice guitars that look awesome aren't funny


----------



## MikeH

Maybe I just don't get the joke, but I would own every single one of those Kiesels.


----------



## Beefmuffin

I've been buying my gear from Alderaan places.....


----------



## bostjan

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get the h8 on this one as much.
> 
> They fixed probably the two biggest/most perplexing complaints on the original: the goofy shape and the bizarre 23 frets.
> 
> This is what they should have released originally. Take their best selling shape, and run with it.
> 
> Having actually played a Firebird X, I gotta say, the electronics system on these things is pretty fun. Nothing I think I'd every really use (I just don't need that level of flexibility), but I can see where it could go if folks didn't instantly hate it for no real reason.



I'm glad you liked it. To each his own, but, personally, I would rather play a Line 6 Variax guitar than a Firebird X, and I'm not a big fan of either one. I think people were more surprised by the 23 frets rather than disappointed by it - as in, asking why this and that and pointing out on top of everything else that the 23 fret design was just weird on top of a bunch of other weird things. As someone else pointed out earlier, the hype behind the design was over-the-top, which made the entire experience kind of surreal, harkening back to the episode of the Simpsons when Homer designed a car and revealed it to be a pile of unnecessary and grotesquely weird features in an ugly package.


----------



## n4t

Boy somebody sure is butthurt that Keisel has a couple models they don't personally appreciate.


----------



## bostjan

n4t said:


> Boy somebody sure is butthurt that Keisel has a couple models they don't personally appreciate.



Hmm, I think you missed the boat. No one said anything about not liking certain models. The issue was regarding a deleted thread about some documented QC issues and the followup allegations of very poor customer service.


----------



## narad

marcwormjim said:


> Following public criticism of .*Strandberg Guitarworks and Unnecessary Punctuation's poor quality of "figured koa" used on their limited-edition OS run, Jeff Kiesel was quick to show potential customers that Kiesel Guitars and Basses could produce the ULTIMATE in tops that resembled diarrhea:



Man, who makes fun of buckeye burl?


----------



## espdna

definitely owned half of these, you guys are making me feel self conscious


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

narad said:


> Man, who makes fun of buckeye burl?



Black spots are gross. Even plain maple looks nicer.


----------



## espdna

JD27 said:


> The Hockey stick guitar made from old Sher-Wood sticks is awesome. I would hang that on my wall.



as a hockey player, im offended by this.. should've made it into a sin bin instead.


----------



## pondman

Oh man ! 



funny guitar by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FiowyP]

funny by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mvotre

pondman said:


> Oh man !
> 
> 
> 
> funny by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




hey, this one is nice


----------



## odibrom

pondman said:


> Oh man !



So, that's where you get your inspiration from... huuuummmm...


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

pondman said:


> Oh man !
> 
> 
> funny by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




Pondman's 1st build (age 2)

Aww, who am I kidding - even as a toddler Pondman could probably build something better than this!


----------



## ShadeOGreen

From this Reverb listing:
https://reverb.com/item/1700538-devil-sons-guitars-end-of-the-road-stratocaster-2015-arctic-white


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

ShadeOGreen said:


> From this Reverb listing:
> https://reverb.com/item/1700538-devil-sons-guitars-end-of-the-road-stratocaster-2015-arctic-white



OMFG the description 

"Have you always wanted to do a Townshend and smash your axe? Or be like Jimi and set it alight? But you're just too worried that you'll never be able to play it again... Don't fear, Devil & Sons have been there and done that for you.
Made from new components, with a road worn and damaged appearance, the End of the Road guitars play like untouched guitars.

_"One quick glance at the Devil & Sons Guitar Companys End of the Road series and youll think youre looking at the charred ashes of Jimi Hendrixs guitar from Monterey. __A closer look, however, will show a skilful and detail-oriented process that repositions the neck and bridge along with twisting headstocks and cutaway horns. ... And it looks smashed. __They also take relicing to its illogical conclusion. __There can be none-more-relicd!" _
*- Shane Speal, Guitar World"*


----------



## bostjan

Dat neck pocket though...


----------



## feraledge




----------



## ilyti

A super thin Eclipse with lotsa abalone? Wouldn't be my first choice, but I'd play it.


----------



## mcleanab

You know, there was once a video on a sketchy site titled "I bet you can't watch all of this!" So, I took the implied dare and gave it a shot... I made it about 2 minutes into a 3:48 second video. I'll never sleep again... (my brother only made it 30 seconds...)...

This thread is almost as painful.


----------



## bostjan

ilyti said:


> A super thin Eclipse with lotsa abalone? Wouldn't be my first choice, but I'd play it.



I'm guessing someone took a perfectly good Eclipse and got a little carried away with a belt sander, then neglected to oil or coat. Maybe I missed the point, though.


----------



## vilk

no I think that is the point lol


----------



## stevexc

feraledge said:


>



Thank god they didn't ruin it completely, it's still got the abalone!

It's the best tonewood.


----------



## pahulkster

Seriously wtf? Woodshop class or a multi thousand dollar guitar?


----------



## TheStig1214

Yeah it's Halo and yeah it's just a digital guitar... But I realized you can choose a blank body on their custom shop web tool and spec it out without picking a body shape.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

feraledge said:


>



Are my eyes ....ed, or is that an absolutely massive gap in a neck pocket? From the looks of it, you can keep change in there.

Edit: the more I look, the more it looks like unsanded finish.


----------



## gavinasaurus

vilk said:


> Hell, can we just make this the official "hilarious guitars we found on craiglist" megathread?



lol those are on reverb for like 3k right now.


----------



## pahulkster

3k is a huge ripoff unless they are some kind of US Custom deal. I want a Scoop and they can be had for $500 or so for a nice one.


----------



## MikeH

Dana Scoops are badass.


----------



## feraledge

stevexc said:


> Thank god they didn't ruin it completely, it's still got the abalone!
> 
> It's the best tonewood.



They did remove the abalone binding.


----------



## asher

TheStig1214 said:


>



The sticker makes this 5,000 times better.


----------



## necronoid

asher said:


> The sticker makes this 5,000 times better.





I want that sticker!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Man... I'd be smiling too, if my shlong was 3/4 the length of my arm!!


----------



## TheStig1214

asher said:


> The sticker makes this 5,000 times better.





necronoid said:


> I want that sticker!!



I made some more Facebook reactions - The Oatmeal


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

TheStig1214 said:


>



It's silverburst, people'll buy it anyhow


----------



## asher

TheStig1214 said:


> I made some more Facebook reactions - The Oatmeal


----------



## pondman

This beauty could be yours for £150 



ugly,, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

pondman said:


> This beauty could be yours for £150
> 
> 
> 
> ugly,, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




The builder:


----------



## chassless

The Shuriken Shredder... Someone make a better pun than me


----------



## bloodjunkie

That is somehow actually maybe the worst one yet.


----------



## bostjan

High Plains Drifter said:


> Man... I'd be smiling too, if my shlong was 3/4 the length of my arm!!



You could make that a reality. Just lop off part of your arm.


----------



## monkeysuncle

pondman said:


> This beauty could be yours for £150
> 
> 
> 
> ugly,, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




All of these have been hilarious so far, but I really don't get this one ..


----------



## marcwormjim

I can see it balancing comfortably on Leslie West's leg, in the garbage can.






<Forgive me>


----------



## mrspacecat

I thought this was pretty funny. Looks like a toy.


----------



## bostjan

pondman said:


> This beauty could be yours for £150
> 
> 
> 
> ugly,, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




I love how the pickgaurd is under the bridge and tailpiece, just in case you ever want to swap out a pot, you'd have to take the tension off the strings.

Also, look how close that screw is to the upper right pot. I don't know if it's hitting, but it wouldn't surprise me seeing how little that was thought out. Same with the lower left pot and the tailpiece.

Maybe it's an optical illusion, but, to me, the pickups and strings don't seem to be lined up in position nor angle.


----------



## Mattykoda

I LOL'd pretty hard at this one. Some people may like it though


----------



## bloc

Reminds me of SuperKid ice cream


----------



## marcwormjim

Instead of a bevel, it should have a bite taken out.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Mattykoda said:


> I LOL'd pretty hard at this one. Some people may like it though




Not gonna lie, this is actually really awesome looking.

I don't have any doubt that this fits exactly where it should in whatever band it's being gigged with.


----------



## chassless

^ yeah, that's maybe the first in the entire line i really like.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

IDK how I feel about this TBH


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## MoshJosh

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> IDK how I feel about this TBH



I actually really dig these, not necessarily the colors scheme, but over all is a win for me.


----------



## manu80

Where does the blue/pink one come from ?
Looks cool !


----------



## Nlelith

^Kiesel/Carvin


----------



## Warg Master

High Plains Drifter said:


>



I remember this one! I always wanted to try one, but, man are they fffffuuuuuuugly


----------



## High Plains Drifter

lol... I could see Ronald McDonald playin' it. Head-stock looks like a weird shoe or something... idk.


----------



## Nlelith

Doesn't look too bad from the back...

















Let's see the top...


----------



## feraledge

^ Uh oh, don't let Jeff get any more ideas...


----------



## marcwormjim

Multiple tops = multiple bevels.


----------



## A-Branger

you guys are getting it worng, its all about making the perfect tone. Its just the right amount of each wood, all affect the guitar tone in different freq. As we all know some woods are more bassy, some are more snappy, mroe clear, dark, etc. He just figure it out how much he needed from each to get a perfectly balanced guitar


----------



## GuitarBizarre

A-Branger said:


> you guys are getting it worng, its all about making the perfect tone. Its just the right amount of each wood, all affect the guitar tone in different freq. As we all know some woods are more bassy, some are more snappy, mroe clear, dark, etc. He just figure it out how much he needed from each to get a perfectly balanced guitar



This post gave me ten kinds of aids, shot my dog, and gave me a hangover.


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> you guys are getting it worng, its all about making the perfect tone. Its just the right amount of each wood, all affect the guitar tone in different freq. As we all know some woods are more bassy, some are more snappy, mroe clear, dark, etc. He just figure it out how much he needed from each to get a perfectly balanced guitar



Buffalo Bill, luthier.


----------



## marcwormjim

Again, DON'T GIVE JEFF ANY MORE IDEAS!! Some of us already picture him tucking his package while applying the "K-treatment."


----------



## A-Branger

GuitarBizarre said:


> This post gave me ten kinds of aids, shot my dog, and gave me a hangover.


----------



## dhgrind




----------



## marcwormjim

Imagine the upcharge to make your fingerboard look like you never wash your hands after juggling turds.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Y'know what I'm gonna do? I'm gonna get myself a brand new custom-made Kiesel Vader. Sky blue! With the dirtiest flame-maple fingerboard you've ever seen, and the skin of a cheetah for binding, YEAH!


----------



## bostjan

Wow guys, those Carvin's are beautiful guitars with a few aesthetic flaws, (I don't currently own a Carvin, nor do I intend to buy one, I'm just an observer) so posting one or two seems fair to me (although I don't personally think they belong here), but turning this thread into a Carvin hate fest just takes the joy out of the whole thread, plus it makes it seem like you're quick to dogpile.

Could we get back to making fun of ugly guitars? Hell, half the ugly guitars posted here are kind of cool in some weird way. That one with the patchwork top could have maybe even looked interesting if the top melting had a little more structure to it, if there didn't seem to be gaps in the glue joints, and if the pickup rings weren't up against the neck and nearly up against the bridge.


----------



## dhgrind

Well... idk I just think that last one was too hard not to post man. solid color over a flame top with bevel binding... then that fretboard. 

Its just the fact that its a popular brand that doesn't always make the most popular choices in color or stylings that kind've does put it in here. I'd make fun of other brands if I saw them pop up in my feed like kiesel seems to even now. I've seen some pretty bad ESP and Jackson brands but not quite on the level that I see here... 

As for dog piling my quite first hand experience with the brand does make me a bit more motivated to get some laughs out of their Kiesel Edition's. Don't get me wrong their pickups did sound nice and the fretwork and neck was great.


----------



## Science_Penguin

I don't think anyone's hating on Carvin, we're just making fun of the weird things people do with them. Its just a natural fact that some people, when given the option to customize, will make questionable decisions.


----------



## marcwormjim

Honestly, I think folks are just testing the waters to see if the Kiesel we've come to know can tolerate good-natured ribbing to do with the inevitably unconventional-looking guitars some of their customers spec out. I'm actually a fan and owner of Kiesel's stuff, but don't feel I owe reverence beyond what I've paid them. I don't exactly recall anyone rushing to the defense of Wylde Audio when they were an easy target.


----------



## Dana

kiesel gets a lot of crap, and tho i don't care for a lot of them....cmon.... compared to some of the ridiculous stupid hacked up guitars out there, why the hell are any of you giving them crap?


----------



## Science_Penguin

Okay, to hopefully put an end to this crap, here's a relic from the 80's:






The placement of the input jack alone I find questionable if that is indeed what that little speck on the bottom is supposed to be...


----------



## Señor Voorhees

bostjan said:


> That one with the patchwork top could have maybe even looked interesting if the top melting had a little more structure to it, if there didn't seem to be gaps in the glue joints, and if the pickup rings weren't up against the neck and nearly up against the bridge.



Resident guitar building wizard Pondman made that weird as .... multi lam thing a while back. Both the neck and body were both proper patchworkings of wood. Given it's not quite the same direction that the bummy guitar in this thread went in, I feel it's worth bringing up because that thing was cool.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...izations/296993-crazy-multi-lam-7-string.html


----------



## SubConArtist

this... because they stopped production on the standard dl tremolo and no one online knows how to set it up.






 "Ibanez"


----------



## marcwormjim

^^


----------



## monkeysuncle

Science_Penguin said:


> Okay, to hopefully put an end to this crap, here's a relic from the 80's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The placement of the input jack alone I find questionable if that is indeed what that little speck on the bottom is supposed to be...


I'd play it


----------



## necronoid

Science_Penguin said:


> Okay, to hopefully put an end to this crap, here's a relic from the 80's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The placement of the input jack alone I find questionable if that is indeed what that little speck on the bottom is supposed to be...



I like it. I reminds me a stythe I don't know why.


----------



## redstone

pondman said:


> This beauty could be yours for £150
> 
> 
> 
> ugly,, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




Please, tell me that's its final form....


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I don't think anyone but Secret Agent Pond could help it now.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Only to be used to play the song Rocket Man





Guitars that look like OTHER instruments - Sax-a-ma-phone





Some sort of dragon-thing... (possibly squatting down to drop a deuce?)





Only to be used to play the song Rhinestone Cowboy


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Some paint _might_ make this look less like a turd...





Couldn't find a cigar box... so gas can?





I just... don't... what?





I'm guessing this isn't by Leo Fender...




Look at the price


----------



## vilk

thank you cutlass


----------



## Science_Penguin

Blue1970Cutlass said:


>



Is that supposed to be a Skull n' Crossbones or the result of a horrific accident at KFC?


----------



## Warg Master

Science_Penguin said:


> Is that supposed to be a Skull n' Crossbones or the result of a horrific accident at KFC?



I'm voting KFC


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

pondman said:


> This beauty could be yours for £150
> 
> 
> 
> ugly,, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




It looks like an ikea project gone wrong


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Guitars that look like OTHER instruments - Sax-a-ma-phone





...and i raise you 10 hours of epic sax guy!


----------



## Splenetic

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> I just... don't... what?



This made me spit out my coffee from laughing.


----------



## Haun

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> I just... don't... what?



The neck dive on those must be quite the thing to behold.


----------



## Andromalia

pondman said:


> This beauty could be yours for £150
> 
> 
> 
> ugly,, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




I actually like this, very much an 80es "futuristic vibes", I'd see KK downing play turbo lover on this after a pink respray.


----------



## pondman

$_57 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## NeglectedField

That guitar has a boner


----------



## blacai

Simply
https://www.facebook.com/childrenofbodom/posts/10153669345028737


----------



## necronoid

^^

The custom shop version around 11k? Thats insane


----------



## terror

because why not


----------



## bostjan

If only I had the money to order a custom headless with a body in the shape of a giant headstock...


----------



## CaptainD00M

terror said:


> because why not



I would pay like Fifteen bucks to see him play that live. I bet that would be hilarious for like five minuets.


----------



## Pikka Bird

pondman said:


>




A Musicvox Spaceranger! The headstock does not help its case, BTW:



Brian Eastwood taking it to the exxxtreme:



Many of his models are familiar shapes, all melted-like. Dali-style. 



edit: Sine are distorted in several dimensions:


----------



## CaptainD00M

That hurts my brain.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

payment sent for flipper! 



Pikka Bird said:


>


----------



## pahulkster

CaptainD00M said:


> I would pay like Fifteen bucks to see him play that live. I bet that would be hilarious for like five minuets.



Man Mountain Rock. I think he faked it when he played.


----------



## Bigfan

SubConArtist said:


> this... because they stopped production on the standard dl tremolo and no one online knows how to set it up.
> 
> "Ibanez"



You set it up like any other double-locking trem.

Seems like user error to me


----------



## A-Branger

you want fanned frets?, then you get fanned frets


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Wait, what the actual fvck ^^


----------



## Alberto7

Like, why would anybody ever do that?  The guitar even looks relatively well built from a distance. Why ruin it that way?


----------



## Nlelith

Huh, this is actually quite interesting. It looks like those frets line up with strings like if they were regular frets without a fan. But I guess bends are bad idea on this guitar.


----------



## feraledge

^ REV Guitars built this and spoke not highly of it! Haha.


> Hello.
> This guitar that was finally completed yesterday .
> Also in prototype to say . There remains room for improvement .
> Friends and is handmade effector brand , Leqtique master builder , was manufactured by shun nokina https://www.facebook.com/shun.nokina/posts/977793492304086 and meeting .
> It is up to his idea was to form .
> I have tried a different logic and approach to the existing guitar .
> It should more be better .


----------



## asher

I legitimately cannot make sense of that guitar.


----------



## Fuel

It wouldn't be a fanned microtonal guitar, would it? Actually, the more I look at it, the more I agree with Nlelith - it looks like the strings intersect with the frets on the fretboard at the exact same points as standard frets.


----------



## Alberto7

Fuel said:


> It wouldn't be a fanned microtonal guitar, would it? Actually, the more I look at it, the more I agree with Nlelith - it looks like the strings intersect with the frets on the fretboard at the exact same points as standard frets.



Huh, now that you mention it... that could be it. If that's the case, that'd be a pretty interesting concept, and I'd be interested to see what it does. I take back what I said in my previous post, unless it is eventually proven unusable.


----------



## chassless

...


----------



## Science_Penguin

I REALLY hope whoever commissioned that knows how to use it, cause I don't think anyone else will.

"Hey, man, that sounds cool, what key are you playing in?"
"Uhhh..." (looks down at fretboard) "Good question..."


----------



## odibrom

That I would REALLY love to see and hear in action...


----------



## Hbett

That Bender makes me seasick.


----------



## asher

I see the "fret meets string at normal point" thing now, and now I'm even MORE confused by what the point is supposed to be.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Interesting, though immensely impractical. I'm betting it was done as a sort of art project. Like more of a visual piece than something practical. I think the diamond shapes created by the frets vs strings is appealing. Would never buy or play one, but it looks neat.


----------



## feraledge

I'm about to block that image in my browser so I don't have to see it anymore. Gives me a migraine.


----------



## bostjan

I'd actually love to try that!


----------



## RAZRBAKK




----------



## redstone

A-Branger said:


> you want fanned frets?, then you get fanned frets



Wow, well, the guy who wanted it must bear a serious grudge against bends, especially on the e string


----------



## MoonJelly

sorry if repost, but:


----------



## blacai

MoonJelly said:


> sorry if repost, but:





https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## odibrom

MoonJelly said:


> sorry if repost, but:



They could have optimized the single coil in order to get it functional for both guitar instances...


----------



## Hbett

odibrom said:


> They could have optimized the single coil in order to get it functional for both guitar instances...



If they had been thinking clearly enough to do that, they wouldn't have built this guitar at all.


----------



## MoonJelly

my favorite part of this one is the sh***y airbrushing. Is that really supposed to look like metal?


----------



## MoonJelly

Also, anyone else remember the Charvel Hydra? 




The Kramer Enterprize has been posted here, but we omitted the Triax:


----------



## bloodjunkie

^What is that supposed to be? An 8-bit squid?


----------



## MoonJelly

bloodjunkie said:


> ^What is that supposed to be? An 8-bit squid?



I think it's supposed to be Eddie van Halen


----------



## MoonJelly

All right, picture isn't great, but here's one more copyright violation/abomination:


----------



## feraledge

^ Haha, "I had this AWESOME birthday cake once..."


----------



## blacai

MoonJelly said:


> All right, picture isn't great, but here's one more copyright violation/abomination:



They forgot to add Dr. Who


----------



## Splenetic

Spinner-man looks sad.


----------



## bloc

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Spinner-man looks sad.



Well look at the guitar. The guitar cable is about an inch away from going up his ass.


----------



## jairic

Not excusing it, but I think that Spinner is German for Spider, so Spinner-Man may be right (or, maybe it would be Spinner-Mann)?


----------



## MoonJelly

jairic said:


> Not excusing it, but I think that Spinner is German for Spider, so Spinner-Man may be right (or, maybe it would be Spinner-Mann)?



You are correct, in Germany and other European countries he is called Spinner-Man.

I posted this more for the obvious DC/Marvel overlap and seemingly dubious disregard for copyright and/or class. NOW LAUGH WITH ME!



I'm sorry...I got carried away.


----------



## exo

CaptainD00M said:


> I would pay like&#8230; Fifteen bucks to see him play that live. I bet that would be hilarious for like five minuets.




Can't figure out embedding video, but here's a link to him playing it.....
http://youtu.be/yO6_ALKMtBs


----------



## Science_Penguin

MoonJelly said:


> The Kramer Enterprize has been posted here, but we omitted the Triax



It's funny, I was actually going to post a pic of the Triax, but then on the same page I caught sight of the Enterprize. 

Honestly, I want to start a band that covers music from old Shoot 'em Ups just to justify buying one.


----------



## Hollowway

You know, if that REV guitar has the frets line up where straight frets do, then you could play the guitar as you would a normal guitar. But if you bent the string by pulling it down it would increase in pitch astronomically. And if you bent the string by pushing it up (toward the bass side) maybe it would DROP the pitch? That was be a pretty cool instrument. I'd totally buy one of those. If it were cheap.


----------



## redstone

Hollowway said:


> You know, if that REV guitar has the frets line up where straight frets do, then you could play the guitar as you would a normal guitar. But if you bent the string by pulling it down it would increase in pitch astronomically. And if you bent the string by pushing it up (toward the bass side) maybe it would DROP the pitch? That was be a pretty cool instrument. I'd totally buy one of those. If it were cheap.



Actually it's more terrible. If you push down it will increase 1 semitone more.. until you reach the fret above, then it restarts immediately 1 semitone lower... And I guess if you push up, the pitch will remain about the same until you reach the next fret and suddenly jump 1+ semitone. Can't predict what happens next, but this guy must really hate bends.


----------



## Splenetic

I lived in Germany for 4 years and I don't remember anyone ever calling him Spinner-Man. He was always just spider-man afaik.


----------



## bloodjunkie

bloc said:


> Well look at the guitar. The guitar cable is about an inch away from going up his ass.



Also I think his hand is going up Batman's ass!


----------



## bostjan

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> I lived in Germany for 4 years and I don't remember anyone ever calling him Spinner-Man. He was always just spider-man afaik.



Consult wikipedia

Looks like, early on, he was called "Die Spinne," then, just "Spider-man."

In fact, I don't see him as "Spinner-man" in any language on wikipedia.


----------



## Nag

"Spinner" isn't the German word for "spider", but for "nutcase"


----------



## MoonJelly

Nagash said:


> "Spinner" isn't the German word for "spider", but for "nutcase"



I seem to have heard at one point Venom was called the Maniak in Dutch, which has even worse connotations.

Maybe I'm totally wrong about Spinner-man, but I swear I've seen a couple covers with the title. Google img search is not helping me out here...


----------



## bostjan

MoonJelly said:


> I seem to have heard at one point Venom was called the Maniak in Dutch, which has even worse connotations.



I don't think so. I'm pretty sure he's called "Venom."

wikipedia to the rescue again

Try going to google.nl and type in "maniak marvel"


----------



## CaptainD00M

I live in the Netherlands* and as far as I and my Uber Marvel Geek Friesian friend (whose trying to mod an SD-1 as I type this) know Venom was always Venom. Also he points out that most comics here are in English as most Dutch people and especially young people here speak and read English. 

Indeed most books stores here have 1/3 english books anyway.

*
Please consult this video about correct usage of the term Holland 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE_IUPInEuc


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Not as funny as it is cool. I'm sure y'all are familiar with it but I had never seen or played one until today. And now I want one... can't play it worth a damn b/c frets and scale are so small/ short... but I just want it lol. Always loved the Firebird anyway.


----------



## vansinn

Cool, that Mandobird 
Headstock a Bit too big - should've used mini mandolin tuners (not kiddin')


----------



## blacai

Also this one is very "cool"
Mandocaster 12 - Antique Sunburst - Eastwood Guitars, INC


----------



## HoneyNut

Custom Steinberger Electric Guitar Moses Carbon Graphite Headless Neck Unknown | eBay


What is this?


----------



## cemges

Nobody posted this classic?






Does Batio still approve?


----------



## bostjan

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not as funny as it is cool. I'm sure y'all are familiar with it but I had never seen or played one until today. And now I want one... can't play it worth a damn b/c frets and scale are so small/ short... but I just want it lol. Always loved the Firebird anyway.



I have a couple of them.


----------



## MoonJelly

RIP. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRINCE-Clou...703989?hash=item1a1254e7f5:g:ugIAAOSwkEVXGi-p


----------



## Haun

MoonJelly said:


> RIP.
> 
> Prince



I'm not buying his story for a minute.


----------



## Alberto7

That guitar is pretty kek-inducing.


----------



## MoonJelly

Haun said:


> I'm not buying his story for a minute.



Whyever not? Obviously it is super rare and one of a kind. He even hunted down some super-rare (**cough**$20**cough) EMG Select pickups for this piece of .... art.

Only $2,995!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP heard everyone's complaints about all the abalone on the Deluxe series... 


...They said ".... you" and made this.






Yours for the low, low price of only $5300.


----------



## marcwormjim

Mmm peacock cloaca.


----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP heard everyone's complaints about all the abalone on the Deluxe series...
> 
> 
> ...They said ".... you" and made this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours for the low, low price of only $5300.



...DOING IT WRONG.








....DOING IT RIGHT.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP heard everyone's complaints about all the abalone on the Deluxe series...
> 
> 
> ...They said ".... you" and made this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours for the low, low price of only $5300.





i saw a jackson dinky or solist (cant remember) at zoo music in ft worth tx that was painted like that but it was brown, black, tan and red. on the back of the head stock it read: "vomit burst"


----------



## Alberto7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP heard everyone's complaints about all the abalone on the Deluxe series...
> 
> 
> ...They said ".... you" and made this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours for the low, low price of only $5300.



I love the crap out of that finish


----------



## blacai

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i saw a jackson dinky or solist (cant remember) at zoo



I quoted the important part


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alberto7 said:


> I love the crap out of that finish



I actually do as well.


----------



## chassless

Both those last two green guitars look pretty cool.


----------



## bostjan

MoonJelly said:


> RIP.
> 
> Prince





> There are no photos to prove it so you will just have to take my word on it.



I smell someone trying to cash in.

That aside, my first thought was, "That actually looks kind of cool for a $300 guitar&#8230;oh wait!" 

This is the best, though:



> CONDITION OF GUITAR.
> This guitar is in complete working order.
> Cosmetically, you will find flaws, mistakes, wrinkles, missed joints, et al, in the material used to finish this guitar. Some of the piping is coming off and will continue to come off. You will just need to re-glue it. The reflective material may look flawed but that does not affect the way it reflects light. It just looks better under lights. And there are gaps between the chrome trim and the guitar itself in several areas, in other words, it is approximately close. The chrome is really not that malleable so gaps are left-especially on the headstock.
> Leather is used on the sides and appears distressed. That is how it is supposed to look. Same with piping.
> If you are looking for a perfect guitar, this is not it. This one is flawed in a most artistic manner.
> How does it play? One of my friends who is an outstanding player when asked that question after playing it said: &#8220;Nice try.&#8221;.



"Hey man, what d'ya think about this awesome guitar I built out of scotch tape and highway signs?"
"Pssht, nice try dude."


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

20 PaGEs in AnD No oNe HAs POSted this MONSter?


----------



## bostjan

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> 2



is to





as





is to


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

bostjan said:


> is to



Idk who designed that. But I hope they were fired


----------



## bostjan

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Idk who designed that. But I hope they were fired



Play in a bluegrass band with one of those and your washtub bass player might use his instrument as a bow and yours as an arrow. 

True story about this guitar: Gibson released it in limited quantity, it sold so well, that Gibson reissued it a year later. The going rate for these, I believe, is about $1600 USD. This was during the era of the "Holey V" and the "Firebird X"


----------



## Alberto7

^ Aaaahhh the Firewood X... I had forgotten all about that little marvel of forward thinking and innovation.


----------



## bostjan

Anyone remember seeing photos of this going around?






I'm not sure I have enough pickup options&#8230;


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

bostjan said:


> Play in a bluegrass band with one of those and your washtub bass player might use his instrument as a bow and yours as an arrow.
> 
> True story about this guitar: Gibson released it in limited quantity, it sold so well, that Gibson reissued it a year later. The going rate for these, I believe, is about $1600 USD. This was during the era of the "Holey V" and the "Firebird X"



Ah yes, I remember those two masterpieces, they still occasionally haunt my nightmares #truestory


----------



## pott

bostjan said:


> Anyone remember seeing photos of this going around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I have enough pickup options



Dream guitar, right here. Mr Horsepower. Much more than 'photos going around', this is cult-worthy for EBMM fans!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

MoonJelly said:


> RIP.
> 
> Prince



Even if it were a good guitar, I wouldn't buy it just because the ad is in Comic Sans.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

bostjan said:


> Anyone remember seeing photos of this going around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I have enough pickup options&#8230;



Do I have long hair? - check
Do I have a broken down '69 GTO? - check
Did I go surfing today? - check
Am I living in SoCal? - check
Is it 1984? - check

Do I know what's the most radically awesome guitar in the world? - DOUBLE CHECK!!


----------



## marcwormjim

Nigel Tufnel made me aware of the guitar.


----------



## pondman

Another sheeyite one.



ugly . by 

This could be yours  [url]http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Toilet-Seat-Guitar-Epiphone-neck-all-new-parts-better-than-Ronnie-Woods-/182111089588?hash=item2a66aab3b4:g:9hgAAOSw3mpXIkky


----------



## bostjan

pondman said:


> Another sheeyite one.



Good thing there's a pick guard, or you might drop your pick down the toilet!

Also, what's the tuning on this? The strings look very similar in gauge.


----------



## vilk

Every single string is E


----------



## Alex Kenivel

bostjan said:


> Anyone remember seeing photos of this going around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I have enough pickup options



This hung in Guitar Center of El Cerrito for years


----------



## bostjan

Alex Kenivel said:


> This hung in Guitar Center of El Cerrito for years



Did you play it? Maybe someone should make it as an eight string. Imagine the size of the pickup assembly.

Back to the toilet guitar, here's one with an added option of a tissue dispenser/strap:


----------



## Alberto7

^ Gotta love that pickup ring.


----------



## exo

This beauty by the "Maestro" brand is available on Reverb right now, and boasts the amazing "Floyd Ross" trem system!


----------



## blacai

exo said:


> This beauty by the "Maestro" brand is available on Reverb right now, and boasts the amazing "Floyd Ross" trem system!



Funny is I thought this would be a real model coming from Zakk Wylde's new brand


----------



## exo

TBH, it's not THAT bad. I sorta like it.


On the other hand, paint it orange and it could pass for a fantail goldfish that had its head bitten off!


----------



## BigBadAl

bostjan said:


> Also, what's the tuning on this? The strings look very similar in gauge.



Hmmm sweep Djenting?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

You could do an arpeggio in two octaves in just one position  You guys know she has a sister, right? 






This one's been laughed at for a while now 



bostjan said:


> Did you play it?



No, sadly. It was hung in a plexiglass box in the "expensive stuff" room with all the multi thousand dollar LPs, strats and vintage amps. Theres an 8 ball on the tip of the trem arm that I wish was in that picture. I was a child back then, and I didn't even think to ask to try it. I feel strange touching real expensive things..


----------



## vilk

Awesome vintage acoustic, martin?


----------



## Spicypickles

Interesting take on a harp.


----------



## BMO

vilk said:


> Awesome vintage acoustic, martin?



Anything's still playable if you own a slide


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Bowed guitar needs a bow


----------



## bostjan

Alex Kenivel said:


> You could do an arpeggio in two octaves in just one position  You guys know she has a sister, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's been laughed at for a while ...



Yeah but note how different the strings are versus the thing I posted. I'm all for lots of strings, but when your 15 string bass comes from the factory tuned in major seconds, ....

Plus, that low string! What is that, a .300?


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

bostjan said:


> Plus, that low string! What is that, a .300?



at least its got straight pull


----------



## Pikka Bird

pott said:


> Dream guitar, right here. Mr Horsepower. Much more than 'photos going around', this is cult-worthy for EBMM fans!



As played by none other than Nigel mutha-friggin' Tufnel!


----------



## 59Bassman

Pikka Bird said:


> As played by none other than Nigel mutha-friggin' Tufnel!



Absolutely. Celebrating the excesses of 80's metal in one guitar. Awesome.


----------



## pondman

This is for sale right now 



hutc by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Blimey!


----------



## zappatton2

pondman said:


> This is for sale right now
> 
> 
> 
> hutc by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




I'd love to see somebody try to play this. It does give me the idea that someone should invent guitars that can lock together to form double or triple necks, but can be taken apart to play on their own.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

zappatton2 said:


> I'd love to see somebody try to play this. It does give me the idea that someone should invent guitars that can lock together to form double or triple necks, but can be taken apart to play on their own.



That's what this is -


----------



## High Plains Drifter

zappatton2 said:


> It does give me the idea that someone should invent guitars that can lock together to form double or triple necks, but can be taken apart to play on their own.





Maybe this company...


----------



## Sermo Lupi

zappatton2 said:


> I'd love to see somebody try to play this. It does give me the idea that someone should invent guitars that can lock together to form double or triple necks, but can be taken apart to play on their own.





GuitarBizarre said:


> That's what this is -



Yep. Also, Nielsen already has the whole absurd multi-neck thing covered. 'Just' 5 rather than 6, but hey:


----------



## Spicypickles

For a man of his age, that isn't good for his back.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Spicypickles said:


> For a man of his age, that isn't good for his back.



For a human of any age, it isn't good for anyone's back


----------



## N3cr0p57

zappatton2 said:


> I'd love to see somebody try to play this. It does give me the idea that someone should invent guitars that can lock together to form double or triple necks, but can be taken apart to play on their own.



Ministar guitars already do the detachable multi neck guitar/bass thing.
Guitar and bass together weighs 8lbs.

This one is from my personal collection
I like pointy guitars, but does this go to far?


----------



## odibrom

GuitarBizarre said:


> That's what this *WAS*



As far as I know, some of the guitars were stolen and never recovered...


----------



## Alberto7

N3cr0p57 said:


> Ministar guitars already do the detachable multi neck guitar/bass thing.
> Guitar and bass together weighs 8lbs.
> 
> This one is from my personal collection
> I like pointy guitars, but does this go to far?



The body is passable, (maybe even cool) but that headstock is laughable.  Looks like kvlt bottle opener.


----------



## exo

That red thing looks like something out of Power Rangers. I'd play it.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

odibrom said:


> As far as I know, some of the guitars were stolen and never recovered...



Yeah, that's when he decided 4 was too many anyway and moved to the doublenecks in opposite directions.


----------



## bostjan

N3cr0p57 said:


> Ministar guitars already do the detachable multi neck guitar/bass thing.
> Guitar and bass together weighs 8lbs.
> 
> This one is from my personal collection
> I like pointy guitars, but does this go to far?



Seven strings? Check
Pointy? Check

Slap a regular bridge on that and I'd like one, please.


----------



## Lada The Great




----------



## pondman

Jackson travel guitar 



stupid ,,, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pott

I'll take one for the bog...


----------



## FEcorvus

suprised nobody has posted this creepy ass abomination yet
https://www.google.com/search?q=tee...AUICCgC&biw=640&bih=335#imgrc=dLYQSzVYRPwUWM:


----------



## necronoid

FEcorvus said:


> suprised nobody has posted this creepy ass abomination yet
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tee...AUICCgC&biw=640&bih=335#imgrc=dLYQSzVYRPwUWM:



I bet someone already did


----------



## Genome

This JP Clone I found on Ebay






Dat pickup routing


----------



## bostjan

Genome said:


> This JP Clone I found on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat pickup routing



Pickup routing isn't too noteworthy to me, but what's with the bridge routing?!


----------



## Genome

I meant where they've routed them, they seem far too close.


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, the pickup routes seem to be okay-ish, but the bridge route and how one of the bolts is actually IN the route... yeah.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Both of the bolts are in the rout. That trem is meant to sit slightly higher than thefront of the body so the rout is covered by the angled leading edge. It's definitely not a pretty installation when used like this.


----------



## pondman

Why 



stupid , by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Alberto7

^ and it's such a pretty color, too...


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

That JP clone is such a disgrace, I wouldn't even use it as firewood FFS


----------



## GuitarBizarre

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> That JP clone is such a disgrace, I wouldn't even use it as firewood FFS



I know you were going for hyperbole, but come on. You know what you said ain't true.

I know we're here laughing at hilariously bad guitars, but lets not pull this first-world-problem bull.... in here. I'd rock that if it were that or no guitar, and so would you. Don't talk shit.


----------



## marcwormjim

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> That JP clone is such a disgrace, I wouldn't even use it as firewood FFS



When people ask what my "desert island guitar" is, I always try to think of the most flammable one.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92




----------



## marcwormjim

Someone pshop a hillbilly beard on that there young'n.


----------



## Jake

marcwormjim said:


> Someone pshop a hillbilly beard on that there young'n.



This is awful but as requested


----------



## marcwormjim

That'll do.


----------



## downburst82

I kind of like it ...but it probably belongs in this thread


----------



## A-Branger

that input jack placement


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Another CL gem...

Guitar, Unique


----------



## marcwormjim

It's just a tele with a Klein body - Maestro makes one you can get on Reverb, and their Chinaberger headless with the Klein shape is on AliExpress.

Gotta love the straight faces made when setting MSRP and MAP for that dragon.


----------



## Manurack

downburst82 said:


> I kind of like it ...but it probably belongs in this thread



$2500 for a 12" scale length guitar?


----------



## bloc

Manurack said:


> $2500 for a 12" scale length guitar?



I think you're paying more for the opportunity to strangle a dragon's neck and stick a 1/4" jack up its ass...


----------



## Alberto7

And what's up with the placement of that last fret?  It's awfully close to the previous one.


----------



## bostjan

Microtones


----------



## A-Branger

"legendary Luthier"


----------



## downburst82

While it is a little rough (those high frets) its worth mentioning it is small for a reason. Cal Thompson has been on the Vancouver music seen for years and used to have a project called "little guitar army" where he would build "little guitars" and he and others would play them.

Little Guitar Army | CD Baby Music Store


----------



## abeigor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOqcmR3-g14


----------



## KnightBrolaire

"Spinnerman" hahahahahahaha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> All right, picture isn't great, but here's one more copyright violation/abomination:




Spinnerman


----------



## A-Branger

abeigor said:


>




fixed for ya 

pretty cool vid, and song, but I felt that all the time everyone wanted to play faster but the drummer kept saying "nope" and bringing everyone back to tempo lol

to be fair this song would have sound heaps better bit faster. Its punk, it has to


----------



## Alberto7

downburst82 said:


> While it is a little rough (those high frets) its worth mentioning it is small for a reason. Cal Thompson has been on the Vancouver music seen for years and used to have a project called "little guitar army" where he would build "little guitars" and he and others would play them.
> 
> Little Guitar Army | CD Baby Music Store





abeigor said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOqcmR3-g14



This is so dope. Loved that song.


----------



## TheTrooper

This thread is great


----------



## BoneClaws

Look at the beautiful custom finish on this MIJ EB-3 copy:






The seller isn't even trying to pretend it's great, the asking price is $150 and the ad title calls it a "weird paint job"


----------



## odibrom

Hey, I like that paint job... am I weird?... maybe, I don't care... Purple and Greenish yellow colour combo work for me...


----------



## BoneClaws

Technically, this isn't a guitar but it IS posted in the Musical Instruments section of Craigslist and it's keeping with the theme of this thread and it made me laugh:
















from the ad:

Prince Chair
One-Of-A-Kind Wood framed Custom painted Art Piece. Adorn residential or commercial spaces with the main characteristic of being the focal point of the space with this piece​
I gotta get this. It'll make me so popular. Everyone knows all the ladies want to sit on Prince's face.


----------



## Splenetic

Every time you sit down to jam a little bit on your fiddle....prince will be there....kissing your lower back.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

There are guitars that simply shouldn't be...


----------



## abeigor

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Every time you sit down to jam a little bit on your fiddle....prince will be there....kissing your lower back.



This is what is sounds like
When you take your old chair to that guy at the carnival who airbrushes t-shirts


----------



## feraledge

Spinnerman came to mind the other day. We moved by a super small hoosier town and some dude at the gas station was kind of staring me down, but looking super badass with no shirt on and a full upper arm tattoo of a Superman logo in spiderwebs. Maybe this is like a thing?


----------



## Splenetic

abeigor said:


> This is what is sounds like
> When you take your old chair to that guy at the carnival who airbrushes t-shirts



LOOOOL


----------



## Nlelith

Yours for just $3,945.60


----------



## dhgrind

the shape is unique however the price is very funny


----------



## bostjan

Ha ha, the truss rod cover is the perfect shape for being on the headstock, but it's not on the headstock.


----------



## Nlelith

^now that you mention it... truss rod cover shape follows body contours, but that doesn't make it look any better.


----------



## Nlelith

I have mixed feelings about this one...











Why do I keep finding these strange shapes today? Yamaha:


----------



## bostjan

One model with neck-dive, one without. 

Actually, maybe something is wrong with me, but those don't look that bad to me. In fact, the top one reminds me of the Vai Alien guitar a little.


----------



## TuffyKohler

I used to have a yellow Yamaha ^^ like that!

I couldn't believe how fast it sold when I put it at a shop for consignment.


----------



## pondman

I like the Yamaha


----------



## pondman

This could be stunning custom could be yours 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/electric-guitar-/112066358985?hash=item1a17aceec9:g:r6AAAOSwaB5XkpWZ



stupid git by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bloc

Ladies and gentlemen, the BONECASTER


----------



## BigBadAl

er double ball ends ?


----------



## TuffyKohler

TuffyKohler said:


> I used to have a yellow Yamaha ^^ like that!
> 
> I couldn't believe how fast it sold when I put it at a shop for consignment.



Found an old pic of my Yamaha


----------



## Nlelith

I'm sure some will find it funny, but I kinda like this bass:


----------



## Hollowway

Does that bass have a 45" scale length or what? That looks waaay longer than standard. Maybe just the Jazz bass string spacing and 36 frets?


----------



## blacai

36 frets... ooooooooookay


----------



## Nlelith

Hollowway said:


> Does that bass have a 45" scale length or what?


It's 36" scale, according to specs.


----------



## coreysMonster

pondman said:


> This could be stunning custom could be yours
> *Bonecaster*



I swear to god, I know it's a cartoony looking bone, but that just looks like testicles to me.


----------



## bostjan

Nlelith said:


>



That looks incredible! Who makes it? 36" scale? Man, I am sold! Now if only I knew Japanese...


----------



## pondman

Rare and awful 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1978-Bunk...801242?hash=item3ce00a2dda:g:bFgAAOxy7nNTUYny






bunker by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/KqMNrj]

bunk by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Nlelith

bostjan said:


> That looks incredible! Who makes it? 36" scale? Man, I am sold! Now if only I knew Japanese...


Brand name is Tune. You can actually get this one on ebay for $1667. There's not much information about its condition, though.


----------



## Science_Penguin

I tend to question the necessity of 36 frets on a guitar, but I REALLY don't get why you'd want it on a bass...


----------



## marcwormjim

https://youtube.com/watch?v=waIhJDgC5dQ

Michael Manring seems to prefer it.


----------



## feraledge

Pondman, I really think you should honor your favorite of these builds and do a Pondversion to present to the original "luthier" how you interpret their contributions to humanity. I don't think it's what you were born to do, but I think you're the most skilled at both finding these masterpieces of garbage while simultaneously being the best of us at building actual masterpieces.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

pondman said:


> Rare and awful
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1978-Bunk...801242?hash=item3ce00a2dda:g:bFgAAOxy7nNTUYny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunker by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/KqMNrj]
> 
> bunk by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




Could someone enlighten me as to what a "floating neck" actually means? As far as I'm concerned, it just looks weird.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd totally rock that bass.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Señor Voorhees;4627318 said:


> Could someone enlighten me as to what a "floating neck" actually means? As far as I'm concerned, it just looks weird.


Basically, imagine a super strong truss rod that takes all of the force of the strings, and the wooden neck bits are just there for ergonomics sake. The idea is the neck wood can resonate better if there's no external force acting on it.

Personally, I think the whole idea is bunk, and there's a good reason we don't see it everywhere - necks should be one, strong, NON RESONANT bit of wood, to avoid wolf tones.


----------



## hodorcore

Science_Penguin said:


> Okay, to hopefully put an end to this crap, here's a relic from the 80's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The placement of the input jack alone I find questionable if that is indeed what that little speck on the bottom is supposed to be...




LOL what a pile


----------



## pondman

I'm lost for words on this one 



stupidg by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Nlelith

^I'm not sure what it's trying to look like.

Another Yamaha:


----------



## bostjan

Who needs a neck pocket?


----------



## GuitarBizarre

bostjan said:


> Who needs a neck pocket?


It has more neck pocket than an SG does...


----------



## Nlelith

I really should stop looking at Japanese guitars


----------



## coffeeflush

pondman said:


> I'm lost for words on this one
> 
> 
> 
> stupidg by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



I dont call guitars hideous but this ! Is just something else entirely


----------



## bostjan

Nlelith said:


> I really should stop looking at Japanese guitars



I kinda dig it. The placement of things seems quite practical, and the one screw trem cavity cover is pretty clever.


----------



## USMarine75

I guess it would pair well with a Mesa Triple Rec and an F350.


----------



## Alberto7

pondman said:


> I'm lost for words on this one
> 
> 
> 
> stupidg by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




I'm not sure I get this one. All I see is a beetle-looking guitar.  Sure, it's ugly, but I don't find it as horrible as a lot of other things on this thread. I feel like I am missing something very obvious here.


----------



## dr_game0ver

are the strings going under the bridge?


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> I guess it would pair well with a Mesa Triple Rec and an F350.



METAL 

Hope that is some aluminum as if that's actual steel diamond plate that is going to be back-breakingly heavy


----------



## Miek

It's so tasteless that I can't help but love it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

[diamond plate guitar]


----------



## Hollowway

I know I'm gonna get hate for this, but I'm sorry - a toilet seat with a neck is not a good look.


----------



## prlgmnr

Naming it after a different type of instrument all together isn't a great idea, either.


----------



## bostjan

Still better design than the St. Vincent.


----------



## vilk

Oh god the diamond plate is so hideous


----------



## 77zark77

Hollowway said:


> I know I'm gonna get hate for this, but I'm sorry - a toilet seat with a neck is not a good look.



There's not better bass to play the s..t ! and I own one


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Hollowway said:


> I know I'm gonna get hate for this, but I'm sorry - a toilet seat with a neck is not a good look.



Yeah, bongo basses are fuggo as sh_i_t. I'll take it one step further and say pretty much all musicman basses are ugly though. Even their more "generic" shapes look cheap compared to pretty much everything else. Great quality and playability, but super ugly.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

All_¥our_Bass;4630774 said:


> [diamond plate guitar]



Doesn't Brendon Small have that diamond plate as a pickguard on his old non-thunder horse explorer?


----------



## SDMFVan

Diamond plate on guitars was all the rage in metal for awhile back in the 90's:










I don't know about Hetfield's guitars, but Dimebag openly admitted that his diamond plate guitars sounded absolutely horrible, and he only used them for one or two songs live because they looked cool.


----------



## blacai

Hollowway said:


> I know I'm gonna get hate for this, but I'm sorry
> 
> - a toilet seat with a neck is not a good look.



Actually...


----------



## bostjan

....and the thread makes another lap around the toilet guitar.  Anyone keeping score?


----------



## Alberto7

^ Well now I am.  I think this is the third one so far?


----------



## GuitarBizarre

SDMFVan said:


> Diamond plate on guitars was all the rage in metal for awhile back in the 90's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Hetfield's guitars, but Dimebag openly admitted that his diamond plate guitars sounded absolutely horrible, and he only used them for one or two songs live because they looked cool.



Wayne Static had a signature model that was Diamond plate -


----------



## blacai

GuitarBizarre said:


> Wayne Static had a signature model that was Diamond plate -



Black humor inside...



Spoiler



That's why he killed himself


----------



## GuitarBizarre

blacai said:


> Black humor inside...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he killed himself





Spoiler



I mean, his death was accidental, but whatever


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ dang guys...


btw i have a static sig.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Mattykoda

Finally making its way to DCGL. As much as I am a bodom fan I just can't with this one


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ would look a lot better w/black pups & hardware


----------



## bloc

Or remove the stupid red stripes and make the stupid red pickup black.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Honestly, I've never seen a graphic finish guitar I liked. They just all remind me of those terrible BC Rich "Art" guitars that had the pile of skulls and the model's naked ass on them from the early 2000s.


----------



## vilk

OK, danelectro longhorns are pretty funny, but I would so totally play one. I've almost pulled the trigger on a longhorn bass more than a few times because people are always selling them on CL


----------



## BrailleDecibel

blacai said:


> Black humor inside...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he killed himself



Cold, you're so coooolllld...yoouuu aaaarrrreee...


----------



## GuitarBizarre

This discussion has inspired me to go back and listen to Static-X. 

They were actually a genuinely great band with a pretty identifiable sound. It's just a shame Tripp turned out to be such a douchebag - his sordid story kind of hung over the band after they fired him, and I'd be willing to bet it cost them a lot of promotion and opportunities while the other guys tried to make clear that they didn't want anything to do with him.

If that hadn't happened I can imagine they'd have been much bigger.


----------



## Djentlyman

> Why do I keep finding these strange shapes today? Yamaha:



The singer/guitarist for King Gizzard & The Lizard Wizard (rather large aussie band) rocks them and they're popping up like crazy on aussie muso buy/swap/sell pages for a pretty penny too.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

GuitarBizarre said:


> This discussion has inspired me to go back and listen to Static-X.
> 
> They were actually a genuinely great band with a pretty identifiable sound. It's just a shame Tripp turned out to be such a douchebag - his sordid story kind of hung over the band after they fired him, and I'd be willing to bet it cost them a lot of promotion and opportunities while the other guys tried to make clear that they didn't want anything to do with him.
> 
> If that hadn't happened I can imagine they'd have been much bigger.



I quite enjoyed Static-X myself...jamming out to them and Fear Factory a lot when I was starting out on guitar taught me a lot about playing tight and precisely, and so many of their songs have such an awesome groove to 'em. 

As far as the whole Tripp thing goes, it probably did hurt them a bit, but by the time all that stuff went down, they were already on their 4th album...I doubt his subsequent arrest/conviction did much to change their career trajectory...they were fairly big with the first couple albums, getting played on MTV back when they still played music, and doing multiple Ozzfests. That had kind of died down a bit by the time "Start a War" came out, and with the rise of metalcore and emo, Static-X's style wasn't quite as in vogue as it once was. Would have been awesome to see them get bigger than they did, though. R.I.P. Wayne.


----------



## vilk

GuitarBizarre said:


> This discussion has inspired me to go back and listen to Static-X.
> 
> They were actually a genuinely great band with a pretty identifiable sound. It's just a shame Tripp turned out to be such a douchebag - his sordid story kind of hung over the band after they fired him, and I'd be willing to bet it cost them a lot of promotion and opportunities while the other guys tried to make clear that they didn't want anything to do with him.
> 
> If that hadn't happened I can imagine they'd have been much bigger.



I only ever listen to Wisconsin Death Trip or Machine anyway and Tripp wasn't on those albums so they're not tainted.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

vilk said:


> I only ever listen to Wisconsin Death Trip or Machine anyway and Tripp wasn't on those albums so they're not tainted.



As far as I'm concerned, none of them are, because there's no question whatsoever that Static-X was, and always will be, Wayne's band. You answered to him or you got out. Tripp's writing credits are a blot on that history, but I do believe that the news came to Wayne as a shock just like it did to the fanbase, so I don't really feel like I have to disown those albums, that were clearly Wayne Static far more than they were the hired help.

Plus, to be honest, when it comes to Tripp, The music he wrote is never going to be popular, because people consider it shameful to support the person behind it, but honestly, those sequences of notes and rythms have nothing to do with why Tripp was/is a terrible human being. You can easily separate the two and consider them mostly independent. He wasn't writing riffs so that he could espouse some sort of weird, morse-coded kiddy fiddler ideology. They're just riffs, mostly very simple, and can be separated out from the person behind them, judged on their own merits instead of his, etc.

This does make me think about how we treat some music that's written by horrible human beings though - 

In some cases, the artist being a horrible human being actually adds some sort of perverse, macabre context and can actually be a significant part of the the story around an album or piece of artwork - Varg Vikernes is an actual murderer, and nobody thinks that's cool unless they're mentally ill, but I can't deny that if he WASN'T the horrendous human being he is, Burzum's music would probably be much less interesting to talk about and pick apart, because the music, and the man are very strongly interlinked and can't be separated from each other. They're two parts of the same story.

And that's almost manifest itself as a sort of "Backwards" level of shame and revulsion being displayed to the two different bits of music we're talking about - Appreciating Burzum is not, really, considered to be that bad a thing. Everyone kind of treats it like enjoying a horror movie "based on a true story", almost a piece of fiction. Somehow "not real". 

In comparison, there's no context or story, no narrative around Eisen-era Static-X. There was a band, a person in the band was a terrible human being, and that's kind of it. So people don't really have a choice about how to feel about it - it hits too close to home when there's no "storyline" around it to make it feel like a piece of fiction. 

As a result there's a "cool factor" involved in knowing the insane story that surrounds Burzum, and there's nothing but shame involved in knowing about Tripp Eisen, even though both of them are clearly horrible people.

I won't get into the whole debate about Wagner, but I'm sure you could probably add something about him into the same debate - Why is an unrepentant, horrible Nazi, still revered as one of the greatest composers in classical music? How do people justify lauding that person with accolade after accolade, even when confronted with how awful he clearly was? 

It's a very interesting little social topic, I think. 

My ultimate position is that it's totally OK to enjoy problematic media, as long as you're aware of why it's problematic and are smart enough to make your own decisions on what is, and is not acceptable in daily life - Old 70s blaxploitation films literally wouldn't exist without racism, for example, and plenty of old 80's flicks were very sexist, but people still love them in spite of that (And there are new pastiches being made, like Black Dynamite and Kung Fury), because they understand the inherent problems and treat the things as products of a less understanding period in time. The same with something like the Carry-On films, which are very sexist, but if you're laughing at them because of that, rather than agreeing with the problematic attitudes held within, then really, what's the harm?


----------



## Spicypickles

GuitarBizarre said:


> As far as I'm concerned, none of them are, because there's no question whatsoever that Static-X was, and always will be, Wayne's band. You answered to him or you got out. Tripp's writing credits are a blot on that history, but I do believe that the news came to Wayne as a shock just like it did to the fanbase, so I don't really feel like I have to disown those albums, that were clearly Wayne Static far more than they were the hired help.
> 
> Plus, to be honest, when it comes to Tripp, The music he wrote is never going to be popular, because people consider it shameful to support the person behind it, but honestly, those sequences of notes and rythms have nothing to do with why Tripp was/is a terrible human being. You can easily separate the two and consider them mostly independent. He wasn't writing riffs so that he could espouse some sort of weird, morse-coded kiddy fiddler ideology. They're just riffs, mostly very simple, and can be separated out from the person behind them, judged on their own merits instead of his, etc.
> 
> This does make me think about how we treat some music that's written by horrible human beings though -
> 
> In some cases, the artist being a horrible human being actually adds some sort of perverse, macabre context and can actually be a significant part of the the story around an album or piece of artwork - Varg Vikernes is an actual murderer, and nobody thinks that's cool unless they're mentally ill, but I can't deny that if he WASN'T the horrendous human being he is, Burzum's music would probably be much less interesting to talk about and pick apart, because the music, and the man are very strongly interlinked and can't be separated from each other. They're two parts of the same story.
> 
> And that's almost manifest itself as a sort of "Backwards" level of shame and revulsion being displayed to the two different bits of music we're talking about - Appreciating Burzum is not, really, considered to be that bad a thing. Everyone kind of treats it like enjoying a horror movie "based on a true story", almost a piece of fiction. Somehow "not real".
> 
> In comparison, there's no context or story, no narrative around Eisen-era Static-X. There was a band, a person in the band was a terrible human being, and that's kind of it. So people don't really have a choice about how to feel about it - it hits too close to home when there's no "storyline" around it to make it feel like a piece of fiction.
> 
> As a result there's a "cool factor" involved in knowing the insane story that surrounds Burzum, and there's nothing but shame involved in knowing about Tripp Eisen, even though both of them are clearly horrible people.
> 
> I won't get into the whole debate about Wagner, but I'm sure you could probably add something about him into the same debate - Why is an unrepentant, horrible Nazi, still revered as one of the greatest composers in classical music? How do people justify lauding that person with accolade after accolade, even when confronted with how awful he clearly was?
> 
> It's a very interesting little social topic, I think.
> 
> My ultimate position is that it's totally OK to enjoy problematic media, as long as you're aware of why it's problematic and are smart enough to make your own decisions on what is, and is not acceptable in daily life - Old 70s blaxploitation films literally wouldn't exist without racism, for example, and plenty of old 80's flicks were very sexist, but people still love them in spite of that (And there are new pastiches being made, like Black Dynamite and Kung Fury), because they understand the inherent problems and treat the things as products of a less understanding period in time. The same with something like the Carry-On films, which are very sexist, but if you're laughing at them because of that, rather than agreeing with the problematic attitudes held within, then really, what's the harm?





Agreed, that's why I still listen to Metallica even though they were so mean to Mustaine.


----------



## blacai

Saw this yesterday...microwave guitar



And a video...
https://www.facebook.com/1726376844278879/videos/1728041280779102/

Strandberg's ergonomics hardest competitor


----------



## chassless

^ PROOF DAT TOANWOODZ IS FOR REAL MANE


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

blacai said:


>


I see your microwave guitar and raise you a

*SEGA GENESIS GUITAR!!1!*


----------



## Alberto7

^ I'm not even sure what to say.


----------



## feraledge

https://www.facebook.com/HartGuitars/

All of them. I have a hard time believing that any of this was done with any intentionality.


----------



## Nlelith

feraledge said:


> https://www.facebook.com/HartGuitars/
> 
> All of them. I have a hard time believing that any of this was done with any intentionality.


I wish I could unsee this. Guy doesn't even bother to make measurements. Also, this made me cringe so bad:


----------



## chassless

^ what about this?


----------



## GuitarBizarre

chassless said:


> ^ what about this?


The action is a mile high, and look at the fret tangs - they're mashed and misshapen because he's crushed them trying to hammer them in.


----------



## purpledc

SDMFVan said:


> Diamond plate on guitars was all the rage in metal for awhile back in the 90's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Hetfield's guitars, but Dimebag openly admitted that his diamond plate guitars sounded absolutely horrible, and he only used them for one or two songs live because they looked cool.



I love dime. He is one of my all time faves. But him talking about what is and isnt good tone is like hearing Martha Stewart give investment advice. Great player but imho some of the worst actual guitar tones ever.


----------



## purpledc

GuitarBizarre said:


> Honestly, I've never seen a graphic finish guitar I liked. They just all remind me of those terrible BC Rich "Art" guitars that had the pile of skulls and the model's naked ass on them from the early 2000s.



That was jackson



GuitarBizarre said:


> The action is a mile high, and look at the fret tangs - they're mashed and misshapen because he's crushed them trying to hammer them in.



The fret ends are bad. But given the thickness of the strings it very well may be a bass we are looking at. The frets seem huge even for jumbo guitar wire. That action doesnt look to be high at all though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## MoonJelly

That guitar looks like Starship Troopers 3. As in, wrong on every level I can imagine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Real talk

I still find diamond plate guitars badass.


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'll just leave this here.



One man's art is another man's garbage. Or every other man's garbage as the case may be.


----------



## prlgmnr

This is like the balance that allows Daemoness guitars to exist.


----------



## chassless

GuitarBizarre said:


> The action is a mile high, and look at the fret tangs - they're mashed and misshapen because he's crushed them trying to hammer them in.



Oh now i see it!  i was on my phone and it wasn't too clear


----------



## Jeffbro

purpledc said:


> I love dime. He is one of my all time faves. But him talking about what is and isnt good tone is like hearing Martha Stewart give investment advice. Great player but imho some of the worst actual guitar tones ever.



He has actually one of the most brutal live tones ever. His sound was massive, tight, and djenty before djent ever existed


----------



## purpledc

Jeffbro said:


> He* had *actually one of the most brutal live tones ever. His sound was massive, tight, and djenty before djent ever existed



That is purely your opinion of which I disagree. I think his tone was buzzy thin and shrill up until the damage plan stuff. You are entitled think whatever you want but that applies to both of us.


----------



## zerofocus

Nlelith said:


> I wish I could unsee this. Guy doesn't even bother to make measurements. Also, this made me cringe so bad:




Hi
Since I'm probably the closest to Steven Hart (as I do help the business a little), I did bring this up fret job as I was certainly not happy about it with it possibly going out in this state

It has since been rectified and We have since discussed much better QC system to ensure nothing like this happens again


----------



## Humzgrodn

Nlelith said:


> I wish I could unsee this. Guy doesn't even bother to make measurements. Also, this made me cringe so bad:



I personally like fret 0 (next to the nut).
Why the f*** would someone place a fret directly next to the nut?!!!


----------



## Haun

Humzgrodn said:


> I personally like fret 0 (next to the nut).
> Why the f*** would someone place a fret directly next to the nut?!!!



Google zero fret.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Humzgrodn said:


> I personally like fret 0 (next to the nut).
> Why the f*** would someone place a fret directly next to the nut?!!!


Plenty of perfectly good guitars have that. It has some drawbacks but it's not wrong.


----------



## hodorcore

amazing pieces of art.... im dying over here


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Humzgrodn said:


> I personally like fret 0 (next to the nut).
> Why the f*** would someone place a fret directly next to the nut?!!!



If that seems wrong to you, you're probably on the wrong forum son


----------



## purpledc

Humzgrodn said:


> I personally like fret 0 (next to the nut).
> Why the f*** would someone place a fret directly next to the nut?!!!



You don't know what a zero fret is? It uses a larger fret right after the nut so that the material of the nut is taken out of the equation. Open notes will sound just as a fretted note as the material doesn't change between an open note and a fretted note. It also has the benefit of not needing each string slot to be perfectly cut for string height as the action at the nut is now determined by the zero fret. Its not as common as it once was but its been around for years.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

purpledc said:


> You don't know what a zero fret is? It uses a larger fret right after the nut so that the material of the nut is taken out of the equation. Open notes will sound just as a fretted note as the material doesn't change between an open note and a fretted note. It also has the benefit of not needing each string slot to be perfectly cut for string height as the action at the nut is now determined by the zero fret. Its not as common as it once was but its been around for years.



The downside being, that the string will wear a groove into it and eventually ping while bending. It's also one more point for tuning stability problems to occur. Those problems have remedies, of course.


----------



## stevexc

purpledc said:


> That was jackson



BC Rich did it too, and specifically did the models he referred to (leftmost and second from right):


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

What the ..... 

skull skull edgy brutal skull 3edgy5me edgeburst SOFTCORE PORN OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

One time I went over to the house of a fellow guitarist I met at school. I walked out and never talked to him again as soon as I saw he owned that leftmost B.C. Rich  #TrueStory


----------



## purpledc

stevexc said:


> BC Rich did it too, and specifically did the models he referred to (leftmost and second from right):



So they did. Im putting my foot in my mouth as I type this.



Petar Bogdanov said:


> The downside being, that the string will wear a groove into it and eventually ping while bending. It's also one more point for tuning stability problems to occur. Those problems have remedies, of course.



I myself have never seen that happen but my experience with using zero frets is limited. I will take your word for it though.


----------



## stevexc

purpledc said:


> So they did. Im putting my foot in my mouth as I type this.



In reality I'm actually jealous of you for not having known or at least forgetting that those even existed.


----------



## feraledge

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> One time I went over to the house of a fellow guitarist I met at school. I walked out and never talked to him again as soon as I saw he owned that leftmost B.C. Rich  #TrueStory



Good call.


----------



## blacai

New model coming from Peavey...




https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...s_weirdest_signature_guitar_check_it_out.html


----------



## Malkav

I think no matter what you do lapsteels are kinda fugly...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

blacai said:


> New model coming from Peavey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...s_weirdest_signature_guitar_check_it_out.html



Just imagine how much of a bugger that upper metal bow would be for overly obese people.


----------



## marcwormjim

It's still not the _most _obscene buggering device I've seen.


----------



## feraledge

I'd be more interested in seeing a lap steel guitar that actually looked decent. Fortunately I have absolutely zero interest in them.


----------



## downburst82

blacai said:


> New model coming from Peavey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...s_weirdest_signature_guitar_check_it_out.html



The peavey power slide has been around for awhile, this is just a signature model. I actually really like it, the shape of it is actually to accommodate playing lap steel while standing up


----------



## tedtan

downburst82 said:


> the shape of it is actually to accommodate playing lap steel while standing up



This is correct. You strap the guitar around your neck, but the guitar is held horizontally rather than vertically, like this:


----------



## auntyethel

Them Soviets...


----------



## pondman

funny by 

Take a look at the description  [url]http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unique-hand-built-Guitar-/282171674535?hash=item41b2be0fa7:g:WIQAAOSwdIFX1X1c


----------



## feraledge

Ends in 8 minutes at 3 pounds, I'm tempted to buy it for you to do a Pondover on.


----------



## pondman

feraledge said:


> Ends in 8 minutes at 3 pounds, I'm tempted to buy it for you to do a Pondover on.



I need a paddle for my canoe


----------



## feraledge

pondman said:


> I need a paddle for my canoe



From the description it might be too heavy even for that.


----------



## Alberto7

Aaaannndd sold for £3.20!


----------



## pondman

That much !


----------



## CrazyDean

Heavy _and_ high action? Just what I've been looking for!


----------



## blacai

ok... the terminator,3k pounds...





All models from this "luthier" are very special
http://www.devilandsons.guitars/shop/4587419197
http://www.devilandsons.guitars/t800/4591691750


----------



## Beau Hunt

http://www.carverdoug.com/guitars/w3ng.html


----------



## luislais

Awesome post!!!


----------



## feraledge

https://reverb.com/item/3138970-custom-explorer-style-hot-rodded-esp



> *I bought an ESP LTD EX-50* and had it completely hot rodded!
> 
> -Genuine Flyod Rose Floating Tremelo System (super nice one from Germany)
> -Gibson Mother-of-Pearl inlays
> -Stainless steel frets (plays SO nicely!)
> -New pickups (EMG humbuckers-not sure the exact model, but they give a brighter sound than typical humbuckers)
> -Custom paint job



Yours for *$1100*!


----------



## kavinsky

auntyethel said:


> Them Soviets...


I actually played most of these haha, needless to say all of them were a complete junk and in unplayable condition
but as a kid I was still really impressed by them with all the crazy switches, built-in fx, soviet retro sci-fi look and stuff
some dudes at school were playing punk on em and it was loud and kinda cool, 
something about them feels so nostalgic, reminiscent of the past/the dawn of soviet era etc

























I had one of these


----------



## pondman




----------



## purpledc

blacai said:


> ok... the terminator,3k pounds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All models from this "luthier" are very special
> http://www.devilandsons.guitars/shop/4587419197
> http://www.devilandsons.guitars/t800/4591691750



What really is funny is that guitar world magazine dedictated a few years worth of issues final page to "builds" like that. I had to complain, and asked why they couldn't dedicate that page to smaller luthiers who are actually contributing to the world of guitar and actually making instruments rather than modifying them. Now they use that page for promoting small guitar shops.


----------



## vilk

Not a guitar.... but a mandolin banjo ukulele!


----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> Not a guitar.... but a mandolin banjo ukulele!



I think it's just a manjo. Those were popular-ish toward the end of the vaudeville era.


----------



## vilk

Oh, hah. The CL add called it a "MANDOLIN BANJO UKULELE 8 STRING"


----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> Oh, hah. The CL add called it a "MANDOLIN BANJO UKULELE 8 STRING"



Funny, I don't see what's ukulele about it, but I haven't played it, so who knows.

I don't know who here, if anyone, ever played the 6 string banjo-guitar. I played a Dean once, and I was unimpressed. The low E seemed not to resonate at all.


----------



## vilk

I thought maybe it's tuned like a uke and has nylon strings?


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Bear R.

a Strat on Acid....ha,ha..


----------



## vilk

Nlelith said:


>



A+


----------



## blacai




----------



## vilk

I love the giant skeleton astronaut surfing on a shuttle


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blacai said:


>



that thing could almost be cool if didn't have the 70s airbrushed van art on the back


----------



## pondman

Grab a bargain http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Ele...636326?hash=item1c74525226:g:oMEAAOSwcLxYG0LE 



ugly.,., by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NFLz2J]

s-l1600 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## blacai

^ Chambered accomplished


----------



## bostjan

pondman said:


> Grab a bargain http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Ele...636326?hash=item1c74525226:g:oMEAAOSwcLxYG0LE



That routing looks pretty rough. I wonder if it started out unintentional, then the owner was like ".... it, let's make this hole into a lightning bolt!"


----------



## vilk

I think the sentiment "f/// it" has gone into many of the guitars in this thread.


----------



## Malkav




----------



## Nlelith

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ibanez-RG7321-6-string-wide-neck-for-big-hands-/192020548997


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

^ okay took me a secod to see it. wtf


----------



## exo

Oh, THAT guy again. These "for big hands" conversions pop up every now and then, they guy buys perfectly good, inexpensive 7's and converts them to 6 strings with wide string spacing. Can't say anything about the quality of workmanship, but he's been doing it for several years.


----------



## bostjan

Nlelith said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ibanez-RG7321-6-string-wide-neck-for-big-hands-/192020548997



The workmanship seems to look decent, but everything else is just wrong.

Oddly, the most sacrilegious thing, to my eyes, was the TOM bridge.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

why the hell would someone want a bigger neck on a 6 string? I have quite large hands and have never had a problem with most 6 strings barring some vintage strats or 3/4 size guitars. Seems like an unnecessary modification imo.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> why the hell would someone want a bigger neck on a 6 string? I have quite large hands and have never had a problem with most 6 strings barring some vintage strats or 3/4 size guitars. Seems like an unnecessary modification imo.



It's more comfortable for certain styles of playing. I've always been more comfortable on a classical. Initially, I thought it was because of the softer strings, but after having some custom guitars made, I've figured out that it's the string spacing. A six string classical nut width is about the same as a seven string electric.

I don't think it has too much to do with hand size. [innuendos follow]


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> It's more comfortable for certain styles of playing. I've always been more comfortable on a classical. Initially, I thought it was because of the softer strings, but after having some custom guitars made, I've figured out that it's the string spacing. A six string classical nut width is about the same as a seven string electric.
> 
> I don't think it has too much to do with hand size. [innuendos follow]



That's exactly my experience. The fairly recent trend of most inexpensive acoustics using narrower string spacing has been really frustrating, and one of the reasons I enjoy the guitars I have so much. No, it's not 7-string-wide, but of the two major widths they are the wider of the two, but I would enjoy it more if it were ever-so-slightly wider...and I don't have particularly large hands. I'm 5'10 and generally wear L-XL gloves.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> That's exactly my experience. The fairly recent trend of most inexpensive acoustics using narrower string spacing has been really frustrating, and one of the reasons I enjoy the guitars I have so much. No, it's not 7-string-wide, but of the two major widths they are the wider of the two, but I would enjoy it more if it were ever-so-slightly wider...and I don't have particularly large hands. I'm 5'10 and generally wear L-XL gloves.



I'm not sure if you are disagreeing with me or not.

Classical guitars, depending on manufacturer vary in nut width from 48 mm to 51 mm. Warmoth offers two nut widths on seven string guitars: 48 mm or 51 mm, so they are not only about the same width, but the two ranges seem to be equal. I believe all of my seven string guitars have 51 mm nuts. I wouldn't complain if any were a little wider than that - maybe take an eight string and convert it. 

Also, did the RG7321 ever come with a flame top?! If not, and the top was added, why does it appear to be drilled and filled in the top?


----------



## Rosal76

bostjan said:


> Also, did the RG7321 ever come with a flame top?!



Yes. The model in the link is the RG7321FM, which has a red flame maple top.


----------



## vilk

from SSO
I'm crying
It's in the luthier forum























it's gotta be a joke account or something


----------



## KnightBrolaire

^ lmao


----------



## endmysuffering

vilk said:


> from SSO
> I'm crying
> It's in the luthier forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's gotta be a joke account or something



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4668761#post4668761


----------



## remorse is for the dead

These popped up in my local CL
https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/5870966128.html


----------



## Jake

remorse is for the dead said:


> These popped up in my local CL
> https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/5870966128.html



So...you're getting the shark one right?


----------



## bostjan

remorse is for the dead said:


> These popped up in my local CL
> https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/5870966128.html





A happy skeleton guitar. I kind of love it! That headstock on the S-shaped guitar, though.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Jake said:


> So...you're getting the shark one right?



I'm kind of leaning towards the LP shape with the three piggies.


----------



## Science_Penguin

remorse is for the dead said:


> These popped up in my local CL
> https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/5870966128.html



I like the "totally legit not at all bootleged" George Lynch sig they've got there...


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Nlelith said:


>



I can see where Zakk Wylde got the inspiration for the inlays on his new line of guitars


----------



## DeathChord

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> I can see where Zakk Wylde got the inspiration for the inlays on his new line of guitars



You mean Zakk's mother of pearl fret-board with the rosewood inlays...lol


----------



## A-Branger

remorse is for the dead said:


> These popped up in my local CL
> https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/5870966128.html



I think someone discover AliExpress not long ago


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## pondman

stupid. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dr_game0ver

By doing some researches, i ended up on this site:
https://circuitsandstrings.wordpress.com/


----------



## blacai

I found this in a german forum...
















https://www.musiker-board.de/flohmarkt/echte-metalgitarre-auf-der-man-sogar-blues-spielen-kann.2539/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

*insert crutch puns here*


----------



## 77zark77

blacai said:


> I found this in a german forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.musiker-board.de/flohmarkt/echte-metalgitarre-auf-der-man-sogar-blues-spielen-kann.2539/



That multi-board body is huge !


----------



## Nlelith

blacai said:


>


At first glance I thought it has toilet paper tube for bridge.


----------



## kreaturesleeper

Nlelith said:


>



I kind of love it


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## TheBloodstained

^ ...looks like a Warlock and an Explorer had unprotected sex at the Christmas party! And then an Iceman discovered them when bursting through the door in search of alcohol, and the thing evolved into a threesome!

Or something like that 

"Oh babe, were your parents retarded, 'cause you sure are special!"


----------



## lewis

Nlelith said:


>



Simply the worst binding i have ever seen hahaha. The botch job around the nut is amazing


----------



## narad

lewis said:


> Simply the worst binding i have ever seen hahaha. The botch job around the nut is amazing



The binding is completely fine. The nut is just the narrower floyd  Probably a replacement.


----------



## bostjan

lewis said:


> Simply the worst binding i have ever seen hahaha. The botch job around the nut is amazing



What's wrong with the binding? I just thought it was a silly shape.


----------



## StevenC

lewis said:


> Simply the worst binding i have ever seen hahaha. The botch job around the nut is amazing



Binding looks good to me


----------



## kreaturesleeper

Nlelith said:


>



Ah yes, the elusive BC Rich Prince sig


----------



## vansinn

Nlelith said:


>



Actually quite a lot nicer than funny. Mod the headstock a Bit, add a seventh string, and I would happily play it.


----------



## Genome

Not funny as such, but quirky. And I want one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Genome said:


> Not funny as such, but quirky. And I want one.



well, that's one way to do pickup changes lol


----------



## bloc

If there was a way to hide the unused pickups underneath the guitar top, that would be even more ingenious


----------



## dr_game0ver

https://www.wildcustomguitars.com/custom-shop/the-whourkr/


----------



## vilk

That actually looks awesome


----------



## kreaturesleeper

That's honestly pretty genius when you realize it was built to do pickup shoot-outs. Pretty great idea in a retail setting.


----------



## stevexc

We were talking about Aristides in chat today and the pre-Aristides Aristides guitars, the Switch Vibracell, came up.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## blacai




----------



## bostjan

stevexc said:


> We were talking about Aristides in chat today and the pre-Aristides Aristides guitars, the Switch Vibracell, came up.



I almost bought one of those many years ago. The main problem I had with them was the weight. I'm curious as to how these things have held up, though, if anyone still owns one.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


>



Haha! That's great! I want it! Reminds me of that custom bass that keeps getting posted.


----------



## downburst82

stevexc said:


> We were talking about Aristides in chat today and the pre-Aristides Aristides guitars, the Switch Vibracell, came up.





bostjan said:


> I almost bought one of those many years ago. The main problem I had with them was the weight. I'm curious as to how these things have held up, though, if anyone still owns one.



I have that exact one 

Its actually a great guitar (though I did need to get it setup and have some fretwork done) I put a set of sd p-rails in it which honestly probably are not the right pickups for it so I find currently it sounds a bit thin but it plays well and looks awesome (IMO)


----------



## Malkav

Are Switch and Aristides actually related? Or just a similar concept?


----------



## Fred the Shred

The only thing in common is the usage of composites. Aristides' predecessor using an earlier version of what is the current iteration of Arium was a brand called Catalyst. They weren't really remotely close to Aristides' standard, although the nXt was a fab design.


----------



## kreaturesleeper

Fred the Shred said:


> The only thing in common is the usage of composites. Aristides' predecessor using an earlier version of what is the current iteration of Arium was a brand called Catalyst. They weren't really remotely close to Aristides' standard, although the nXt was a fab design.



"Hey Tom I'm loving this new deisgn, I really am, however, what if the volume knob took 2 years to turn from 0 to 10? That's innovation my friend!",


----------



## pondman

I like a nice comfy arm rest 



[url=https://


----------



## vilk

^that reminds me of a first act sheena

I found this on Chicago CL today


----------



## bostjan

^ Those laminations...but why?


----------



## vilk

I emailed the guy. He said he makes them. The Chevy is 120$

This one is 50$





and this one





Honestly? Blue snakeskin upholstered guitar with white pups is pretty neat. If it were being sold at the corner pawn shop I might grab it as a gag gift or something. But this guy lives pretty far from me in terms of Chicagoland.


----------



## bostjan

That upper fret access ha ha!

I wonder if this guy would be willing to build a five string neck for seanstephensen in the other thread (here).


----------



## marcwormjim

vilk said:


>



This guy missed an opportunity in not marketing it as "The first guitar made for a woman's body!" That way, we could all be dismissed as sexist for critiquing it. 

Then again, maybe he has a sense of shame.


----------



## jonajon91

Nlelith said:


>



Don't mock this is the new etherial guitars design for Lucas Mann of Rings of Saturn fame.


----------



## jrstinkfish

This is on the local Craigslist, a guy's project build. While I can appreciate the work that went into it, good lord it's ugly.


----------



## vansinn

How about sailing some smooth strokin'?


----------



## blacai

jrstinkfish said:


> This is on the local Craigslist, a guy's project build. While I can appreciate the work that went into it, good lord it's ugly.



Was that bigsby bridge the first choice or a later decision? Because it looks uncomfortable to me the placement with the knobs


----------



## bostjan

jrstinkfish said:


> This is on the local Craigslist, a guy's project build. While I can appreciate the work that went into it, good lord it's ugly.



Nothing about that guitar would have been my first choice of options, but I have to say that the bridge and tailpiece design is pretty unique... 

I wonder if the volume knob is a push/pull, so you can tap the coils by divebombing the whammy bar. 

Also, the fact that bigsby-style bars like that are not positionable.


----------



## arasys

a v with .....?!


----------



## A-Branger

so much lol at the two coments shown in that pic are negative ones


----------



## Alberto7

On the one hand I can't believe anyone had come out with such a simple modification of the flying V shape, but on the other hand I can see why nobody had come out with it.


----------



## feraledge

The dark side of the spoon indeed. So ugly I'm Burning Inside just trying to Breathe. I want to say So What? But this Abortive Corrosion is like the Stigmata that wasn't The Missing from Schecter's 2017 catalog. Another guitar Hero's taste has seriously fallen from Grace. If I said I liked it it would be Lieslieslies.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Not a fan of Ministry, but I gotta say that made me chuckle.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Morticia Addams is all I see in that guitar.


----------



## littleredguitars2

- i want a v

- everyone has a v. we need something different

- how about we give it some balls?

- sold.


----------



## A-Branger

for more LOLs go to their instagram and read the comments. Not a single positive one in there hahaha

seriusly wtf happened there?. I know some brands allow fully artistic freedom to their artist to build a sig guitar from the ground up, but at some point someone has to draw a line and say "that would not work". Seriusly, it couldnt be that the artist said "I want this", got built, and the CEO went "yup that looks awesome, this would sell just fine"

take that instagram post with all the comments, that alone should be more than enough for them to say "ups" and stop production of the guitar before they spend more money on it. Leave a normal V shape with that color scheme/specs for the general public, and build one or two with the trident for the artist so hes happy


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

at this point the only way to salvage this sig is to make it a v...

then offer that middle point an attachment that fanboi's can buy separately to add to the guitar lol


----------



## A-Branger

is that guitar fully new? like to him? I have no idea who is him so donno what he plays.

like a better approach to them would be to build a prototype and let him play that for like a year and see the public response to see if that weird shape has some kind of followers asking for it


----------



## ImNotAhab

arasys said:


> a v with .....?!



More of a "W" to be fair. Lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> is that guitar fully new? like to him? I have no idea who is him so donno what he plays.
> 
> like a better approach to them would be to build a prototype and let him play that for like a year and see the public response to see if that weird shape has some kind of followers asking for it



No, he's had it for awhile now.

And it's Al Jourgensen of Ministry. Dude probably couldn't give a .... what people think.


----------



## bloodjunkie

Could have been a nice no frills V, but unfortunately there's a giant frill sticking out of it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

bloodjunkie said:


> Could have been a nice no frills V, but unfortunately there's a giant frill sticking out of it.



on the plus side....no neck dive.


----------



## prlgmnr

I know this is just an instance of the world holding a multitude of individuals with different opinions and all that but...

"I hate it when artists bring out signature models that are just basically like guitars that already exist with minor differences"

"AHHH WHAT'S THAT IT'S TOO WEIRD AND IT LOOKS STUPID"


----------



## vilk

Ministry practically invented a subgenre of rock. I think the guy is used to people rejecting his taste.


----------



## bostjan

Personally, I think it looks as silly as, if not slightly less silly than, a regular V.


----------



## pondman

bostjan said:


> Personally, I think it looks as silly as, if not slightly less silly than, a regular V.


----------



## dr_game0ver

It adds some weight to balance the neck dive.


----------



## m107a1

OMG Al Jourgensen is alive?! And still touring?!


----------



## mikernaut

Oh Gibson


----------



## arasys

mikernaut said:


> Oh Gibson



errmm I really like that new shape, looks like a classy version of M III with fixed bridge.. I wonder what the headstock looks like? 




Bostjan-the-cluelessdude said:


> Personally, I think it looks as silly as, if not slightly less silly than, a regular V.


----------



## BangandBreach

Some guy on reddit claims to have built this.


----------



## vilk

I believe him.


----------



## feraledge

vilk said:


> I believe him.



This x 1,000,000. 
"like" 
+1 positive rep


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Make that +2. Ahahaha.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Just learned about this company called Ego guitars. Looks like they offer custom options! Let's see what I can make...







...Dear God in Heaven, what have I done?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Science_Penguin said:


> Just learned about this company called Ego guitars. Looks like they offer custom options! Let's see what I can make...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Dear God in Heaven, what have I done?


----------



## marcwormjim

Let's have the community donate toward having it built. We can call it "The Homer."


----------



## spudmunkey

http://axvault.com/?guitar=915ibih


----------



## You

BangandBreach said:


> Some guy on reddit claims to have built this.


It appears to be a combination of a Gibson SG and a Fender Stratocaster.


----------



## marcwormjim

In the way Rumer Willis is a combination of Bruce Willis and Demi Moore.


----------



## BangandBreach

You said:


> It appears to be a combination of a Gibson SG and a Fender Stratocaster.



It looked like someone just took a strat and mangled it.


----------



## IgniteTheSky54

I feel like they didn't even sketch anything on the wood before they cut it. They just turned the saw on and said eff it let's see what happens haha


----------



## pondman

Ending soon http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chimpson-...633385?hash=item1c7a75ee69:g:IiQAAOSw9GhYfS74



chimp by [url=https://


----------



## blacai

Missed the bid 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chimpson-...633385?hash=item1c7a75ee69:g:IiQAAOSw9GhYfS74


----------



## bostjan

First it's a guitar, then it's a jet, and if you stare long enough, you will see an angry face. >: /






How 'bout that headstock?


----------



## Tr3vor

bostjan said:


> First it's a guitar, then it's a jet, and if you stare long enough, you will see an angry face. >: /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout that headstock?



I think he's holding the wrong end, judging by the frets...


----------



## blacai

http://shop.guitarpoint.de/de/Dean/1985-Dean-Busch-Guitar


----------



## andrx

Science_Penguin said:


> Just learned about this company called Ego guitars. Looks like they offer custom options! Let's see what I can make...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Dear God in Heaven, what have I done?



this neck was made by them a couple of years ago and it's not bad


----------



## bostjan

Well, you can design a far less gaudy aesthetic there, I'm assuming the mockup in this thread represents the worst possible combination of options. 

Actually, just about any playing around with different arm an hearth colours looks gaudy.


----------



## Science_Penguin

bostjan said:


> Well, you can design a far less gaudy aesthetic there, I'm assuming the mockup in this thread represents the worst possible combination of options.



Oh, absolutely. It's really no different than Kiesel- you CAN... but that doesn't mean you SHOULD...

Someone posted a neon green model in the GAS thread (which is how I found out about the brand). I'm not real big on the overall shape, but the colour scheme came out looking real nice.


----------



## blacai




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Science_Penguin said:


> Oh, absolutely. It's really no different than Kiesel- you CAN... but that doesn't mean you SHOULD...
> 
> Someone posted a neon green model in the GAS thread (which is how I found out about the brand). I'm not real big on the overall shape, but the colour scheme came out looking real nice.



yeah that one is a real one. there's also a demo floating around of the orange carbon fiber one too..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WKIf-5ij58


----------



## odibrom

I kind of like those...


----------



## SwingMachine

Science_Penguin said:


> Just learned about this company called Ego guitars. Looks like they offer custom options! Let's see what I can make...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Dear God in Heaven, what have I done?



Is this another Kiesel reveal for February?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SwingMachine said:


> Is this another Kiesel reveal for February?



it's the new kiesel s series. as in sh it.


----------



## m107a1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uggkjr42cuY

Zion Picasso Radicaster - some Thai shop is trying to get $4500 for this body de-laminating abortion on Reverb. Oh, and they ask $10K for a Jem DNA they probably don't even have.


----------



## odibrom

That one was too ugly. Poor Picasso having his name on the mud like that. Some guys just do some geometric pseudo-patterns in 80's graphic style and call it Picasso. THAT .... has nothing to do with Picasso...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

odibrom said:


> That one was too ugly. Poor Picasso having his name on the mud like that. Some guys just do some geometric pseudo-patterns in 80's graphic style and call it Picasso. THAT .... has nothing to do with Picasso...



I dunno... I could see a woman in a hat with a fur collar playing that.


----------



## vilk

lol, I'd even go as far as to say that having normally proportioned geometric graphics is practically the _opposite_ of cubism.


----------



## narad

I like the asymmetrical neck joint - that's kind of cool. Looks really comfy.


----------



## pondman

ugly2 by http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/V-H-A-Guitar-Stingray-Cydonia-/252800190239?hash=item3adc10c71f:g:7-AAAOSwSlBYvQ93


----------



## GuitarBizarre

I would ....ing rock that thing, it looks awesome.


----------



## bostjan

IDK, I can kind of see what they are going for with that design. Not sure I'd want to pay money for that, though.


----------



## vilk

I think it's f///in wicked cool I'd trade at least one of my guitars for it


----------



## technomancer

Any guitar someone describes as having 7A anything...


----------



## bloc

Yeah that one actually looks pretty damn nice


----------



## TuffyKohler

technomancer said:


> Any guitar someone describes as having 7A anything...



very subtle. well played.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## oracles

I can look past a lot of these because they're customer ordered, but holy sh*t this is next tier ugly.


----------



## marcwormjim

Paging Jeffbrah to defend this hilariously.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jesus christ that is the worst finish to ever come out of kiesel. There's a reason nobody has done a pink burst like that before. it looks like ass.


----------



## endmysuffering

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus christ that is the worst finish to ever come out of kiesel. There's a reason nobody has done a pink burst like that before. it looks like ass.



It looks like a donut, just needs some sprinkles. I'm too hungry for this site right now.


----------



## vilk

idk, in my experience, it's not always good to judge an unfinished product as though it were finished. You guys don't have any idea what that guitar will look like when it's on the way to the customer. Like a Bob Ross painting. You're like "BOB WTF ARE YOU DOING" and then 15 minutes later it all makes sense.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

The flamed edge ( outside of the burst) that follows along the contradicting body-wood along with that massive bevel is what turns me off with all of these designs. Regardless of the color combinations, satin, gloss, hardware options, etc... none of that can salvage that mash-up.


----------



## A-Branger

yeah I always hate that plain center with the burst thing on the Aries. They always look like someone moved the stencil at last minute or someone did a bad job at masking the guitar.

But thats the actualy top part of the guitar, due to the extreme bevel, the rest of the mapple shown its on an angle of the bevel, reason why its not burst (as not being part of the flat top). Think about it like un-masked natural binding, but due to the nature of the bevel cut in an angle, the binding now looks like a huge ramp. ITs more the optical illusion of it. I bet they make sence in person, in pics just looks weird. Also by having painted the dark part of the grain black on the "binding" part of it does not help either, if they had left that part just natural mapple it could had made more sense 

I get what they are doing, but just because they can it doesnt mean they should. This guitar does not work for a burst/natural binding look. Either color the sides too or dont do the burst, if not it looks like someone make the stamp of the burst in the wrong spot 

And agree the pink on a "dirty" wood scheme does not work at all. Prob a custom finish and perfect example of the op50 for custom finishes for these scenarios were the customer imagination goes just a tad too wild


----------



## Science_Penguin

Yeeeeeaah, I'm already not the biggest fan in the world of this trend of finishing the tops all pretty-like and then leaving bare wood everywhere else, including the bevels.

Y'know, THIS:







That Kiesel, though, takes it a step further. Make up your mind, I say- do you want a solid finish? Atranslucent finish? A solid finish bursting into a translucent finish? Natural wood? These things aren't necessarily "great tastes that go great together."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it would almost be tolerable if it was like a translucent red center fading into translucent pink but no, it's stained flamed maple with an opaque pink paint burst. my eyes have been violated by that monstrosity.


----------



## MoonJelly

Jeff, learn when to say no! Sometimes I wonder if he is legit colorblind.


----------



## Science_Penguin

I feel like more people need to learn to use Photoshop to do some mockups before placing their orders... Helped me considerably figuring out what works and doesn't.

Unless this is EXACTLY what the guy wanted, in which case... well, no accounting for taste, I suppose.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## A-Branger

if they had left the "binding" part of the top fully natural, and not that dirty black filled look like in the top, it might had helped to make sense. But again like you say with the top, the back, the sides, the burst. Its bit too much. 

Aries guitars are meant to be solid colors, thats when they actually look good


----------



## MoonJelly

I think the Sevenstring community should pool some money to commission the stupidest, ugliest monstrosity we can think of from Kiesel. And then have a raffle for who does the NGD/review, because you know he would say yes.

The Merica guitar is a good example of just how tasteless it gets at the Kiesel shop. It may have been shown on this thread already, but,






I don't think this was even commissioned by anyone, Jeff just wanted a tripleneck for NAMM one year.


----------



## A-Branger

theres a recent pic of a purple pale moon ebony Aries on Jeff's instagram, there its a light purple trans top with a dark purple burst, but the body of the guitar its also in the same color fo the burst. And the "binding" part of the top its left un-touched, now THAT works fine https://www.instagram.com/p/BR9Satjhguc/?taken-by=jeffkiesel&hl=en

as the "binding" part works as "binding".

but something I didnt notice before. They DO make the burst colors into the bevel parts for the K series example






so why they cant do the same for the Aries ones too?. If that pink guitar thing had the burst all the way into the edge of the mapple top (the "binding" part), then it would looks heaps better and it would look like a decent guitar, it wont look wonky and more out of proportion than what the bevel line already makes it look

Its a simple solution but it makes such big difference


----------



## marcwormjim

MoonJelly said:


>



Rumor has it Jeff based it off his own three-legged American flag boxer shorts, including the skid marks.




oracles said:


>



And this one was inspired by a Pepto Bismol commercial.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

marcwormjim said:


> And this one was inspired by a Pepto Bismol commercial.



I don't mind the aries bevel thing but damn, that is 100% the ugliest guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## arasys

that really looks like "post-pepto bismol vomit" finish, transparent dark forest green could have made it look better imo.


----------



## Science_Penguin

A-Branger said:


> Aries guitars are meant to be solid colors, thats when they actually look good



This.

SO much this.

Those bevels are just begging for the bright-neon-accents-on-black finish.


----------



## TheGuitarPit




----------



## marcwormjim

Kiesel Racing Kolon Kancer finish - $500 upcharge, must order 5A top.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

marcwormjim said:


> Kiesel Racing Kolon Kancer finish - $500 upcharge, must order 5A top.



No returns.


----------



## downburst82

I'm pretty sure he graws out the pickup routes with his teeth...


And then there is this...


----------



## marcwormjim

Looks like something a bartender would threaten people with. I like it.


----------



## odibrom

WTF is that? site link please...


----------



## Science_Penguin

marcwormjim said:


> Looks like something a bartender would threaten people with. I like it.



"If you show up late for your gig, you'll have to play MY guitar..."

...I mean, I'D feel pretty threatened by that...


----------



## downburst82

https://m.facebook.com/FrayGuitars

He sells/posts "builds" mostly off another personal facebook page...I was removed from that page and cant see most of his stuff anymore...

https://m.facebook.com/fery.irawanspd

Ps: Last I heard he had ripped people off and threatened to send his friend in the Indonesian special ops after people that wanted their money back...


----------



## bloc

That upper fret access though


----------



## Simic

Dat nut hahaha


----------



## exo

Everyone knows bone nuts are best for tone.


----------



## bostjan

Those frets 

Also, proof that having poor ergonomic design doesn't make anything look better.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Also, how thick is that neck? And what shape is it? C shape? D shape?

Cause, from that angle it looks like [ shape.


----------



## Dcm81

Science_Penguin said:


> Also, how thick is that neck? And what shape is it? C shape? D shape?
> 
> Cause, from that angle it looks like [ shape.



Delicate, ergonomic 2x4 neck profile


----------



## Djentlyman

What in the hell is that. my eyes!!


----------



## Science_Penguin

"Aw crap! I finished the guitar but I forgot to do the pickup routes..."


----------



## downburst82

Science_Penguin said:


> "Aw crap! I finished the guitar but I forgot to do the pickup routes..."







Also I want to make sure people notice the fake Bareknuckle...over fake Emg....inception level pickups!!


----------



## spudmunkey

A-Branger said:


> but something I didnt notice before. They DO make the burst colors into the bevel parts for the K series example
> 
> so why they cant do the same for the Aries ones too?.
> 
> Its a simple solution but it makes such big difference



They can. It's up to the customer to decide what they want. If you want the top color to wrap over it's edges, you just get the RNC (rear natural clear). If you just want the beveled edge of the top to be clear, you get the BBEB (Body Binding Efffect Bevel) option. If you want just the flat top to be colored and the back, sides, and all the way up the bevel to be clear, than you add the RNC and BBEB options.

This just has the RNC:





This is RNC and BBEB (more specifically, DBBEB because it has the "Deep" finish option on it):






This is with BBE, but no RNC


----------



## A-Branger

aaaawww that makes much more sense, I stand corrected then  I jsut made the comment because I never see an Aries with the color top burst including the bevel edge.

See how much difference it makes!!, much much better

Dont get me wrong, I love some natural binding if you are using mapple tops, but the problem with the nature of the Aries bevel is that
1- they stain the binding edge too with the deep grain, this with the tickness of the binding (due to the nature of the bevel), makes it look as its more part of the top rather than the binding. This is what makes the top burst look like "out of place stamp/stencil". This problem could be solved eassier if they didnt stain the dark grain of the binding.

2- the guitar ends up with 3 different contour lines, body/binding/top. and each one of them as a completely different body shape than the others. This is what makes the guitar look "wonky"


----------



## lewis

downburst82 said:


> Also I want to make sure people notice the fake Bareknuckle...over fake Emg....inception level pickups!!





i had not even noticed that


----------



## spudmunkey

A-Branger said:


> 1- they stain the binding edge too with the deep grain, this with the tickness of the binding (due to the nature of the bevel), makes it look as its more part of the top rather than the binding. This is what makes the top burst look like "out of place stamp/stencil". This problem could be solved eassier if they didnt stain the dark grain of the binding.



You mean like this?  That's the difference between BBEB (Body Binding Effect, Bevel) and DBBEB (Deep Body Binding Effect Bevel).

I don't care for the DBBEB, either. BBEB is rare, but they can do it:


----------



## A-Branger

spudmunkey said:


> You mean like this?  That's the difference between BBEB (Body Binding Effect, Bevel) and DBBEB (Deep Body Binding Effect Bevel).
> 
> I don't care for the DBBEB, either. BBEB is rare, but they can do it:



and I say it again. SOOO much difference!!  ......body lines still look bit wonky tho (nature of the bevel line they choose to cut), but now it looks like a decent guitar I wouldnt mind to buy  see that the top burst actually looks like a top now!, not like a bad masking job.

I take the blame out of Kiesel now and blame the horrible taste of customers 

In all honesty Kiesel can benefit themselves with an online mockup generator thing. If you had a digital mockup (even at low resolutions) when you use the "online builder", things like this would get better and horrible choices in finish would be avoided, thus making them look better. Its not that hard really, they already have heaps of front-on photos of different finishes, layer them up like a photoshop project


----------



## odibrom

Please no more Kiesel guitars... they are just too much _gaudish_...


----------



## FEcorvus

https://northmiss.craigslist.org/msg/6090792464.html

........ wut


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

FEcorvus said:


> https://northmiss.craigslist.org/msg/6090792464.html
> 
> ........ wut




Teisco Guitar Model ET 440


----------



## Cold Hobo Ivan

This one qualifies as a guitar, I guess.

The supreme example of former Soviet Union luthier school in all of its glory!
One of a kind mastercrafted beauty!(also costs ~50 bucks)

BEHOLD:





















Sellers description of this piece of art (potentially piss poor translation, english is not my native language, sorry):


> If someone wants to hear how it sounds beforehand - I can share link to video in PM on Avito, send it to your email (or send with a sms to your phone)
> 
> -Body particle board with veneer 2 pieces
> -Neck birch Leningrad factory acoustic guitar (probably Lunacharsky musical instrument factory - note)
> -Pickups 2 korean singles
> -Bridge from soviet Tonika guitar (rare)
> -Standard cable that comes with any guitar. Made in Japan.
> 
> Replacing cable with output jack is highly recommended.
> Be sure to use electric guitar strings, not the acoustic ones - it'll sound a lot better.
> Just play it a lot while all your friends will be like:
> -WTF ????
> -Where did you get this guitar?
> - Holy ....! I couldn't even imagine it sounds so damn amazing. How much did it cost?
> - Play some more METAL on this thing, the sound's awesome!


&#1058;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;.


----------



## bostjan

Cold Hobo Ivan said:


> This one qualifies as a guitar, I guess.
> 
> The supreme example of former Soviet Union luthier school in all of its glory!
> One of a kind mastercrafted beauty!(also costs ~50 bucks)
> 
> BEHOLD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sellers description of this piece of art (potentially piss poor translation, english is not my native language, sorry):
> &#1058;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;.



&#1044;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;!

That one is pretty funny. It reminds me of the Canadian guy on youtube, "electro-boom!," who did the video where he builds his own electric guitar, and says something like: "An electric guitar is just a guitar, combined with electricity..."


----------



## pondman

Some nightmare stuff here http://imgur.com/a/PxgS7?utm_conten...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## prlgmnr

That Les Paul with the 4 pickups and the cluster of extra knobs makes me feel a bit queasy.


----------



## odibrom

I'm sure some of those well known photos are photoshoped or "make believe" in a way that the guitars did not suffer in any way, however, some others do have some mojo and tone enhancements that challenge our guts...


----------



## MoonJelly

Saw the goldtop mod and thought


----------



## extendedsolo

odibrom said:


> Please no more Kiesel guitars... they are just too much _gaudish_...



Some of the most hideous instruments I have ever seen. I think we will look back on like we look back on the Kramers from the 80s. Not that they are bad guitars, but look like they are from a certain time period.


----------



## Science_Penguin

extendedsolo said:


> Some of the most hideous instruments I have ever seen. I think we will look back on like we look back on the Kramers from the 80s. Not that they are bad guitars, but look like they are from a certain time period.



Except the 80's was the age of flashy neon colours, and spacey video games. So, naturally the Kramers of the time were bright neon and some were shaped like the spaceships you'd be flying in video games. That makes sense!

What's the 2010's all about? Chaos, confusion, conflict, and bad taste?

...Huh.. Maybe you're onto something!


----------



## Nlelith

This brand knows how to build hideous guitars:

http://atlansiaguitars.com/Bass-Guitar.php?type=guitar

^There's more models on other pages.

Some examples:


----------



## MoonJelly

It's like an Alembic had a kid with a disability. :/ Interesting bird-hole


----------



## Malkav

I know some of the Atlansia stuff is challenging to look at, but I honestly think the dude is some sort of savant genius, follow him on Facebook and you'll see, the guy has some pretty wicked interesting ideas


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Nlelith said:


>



in the immortal words of Dr. Ian Malcolm: "they were so preoccupied with whether or not they could that they didn't stop to think if they should". There's way too much going on here. The guitar has no flow, it doesn't lead your eyes around it.
I swear this obsession with putting protrusions coming out of the body near the bridge needs to stop, it never looks good and I would doubt that it's comfortable.


----------



## domsch1988

My first contribution to this crazy party:

Ebay Link

That Headstock


----------



## lewis

domsch1988 said:


> My first contribution to this crazy party:
> 
> Ebay Link
> 
> That Headstock


----------



## Science_Penguin

I've heard of tilted headstocks, but that's ridiculous...


----------



## NickS

Pretty sure I wouldn't pick that up off the sidewalk for free......


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Nlelith said:


>



I'm gonna be honest and say I actually like this design quite a lot  The other ones, not so much


----------



## canuck brian

That poor poor Jackson....


----------



## vilk

there different colors of white pickups


----------



## Nlelith

Malkav said:


> I know some of the Atlansia stuff is challenging to look at, but I honestly think the dude is some sort of savant genius, follow him on Facebook and you'll see, the guy has some pretty wicked interesting ideas


Well, I agree, some of those ideas look really neat on their own... but finished guitars? Not so much.


----------



## bloodjunkie

MoonJelly said:


> Interesting bird-hole



NSFW comment.


----------



## Malkav

Nlelith said:


> Well, I agree, some of those ideas look really neat on their own... but finished guitars? Not so much.



I don't know, I kinda like some of them


----------



## marcwormjim

They all need to be headless and bodyless.


----------



## blacai

I am going old-fashioned. I am selling all my stuff and just keeping the LP's.
Not prepared for atlansia's designs.


----------



## dr_game0ver




----------



## Demiurge

^The guitar looks funny, but by god everything about that photo excellent.


----------



## bostjan

Q: Traditional or 6-in line headstock?
A: Hmm...maybe, ...how about Dilbert's Tie?


----------



## Splenetic

Malkav said:


> I don't know, I kinda like some of them



Agreed, really like the Pegasus FR's looks.


----------



## Lax

dr_game0ver said:


>



Hehe Laurent Voulzy in the place ! 
I owned a sword shaped V-line guitar he had, and he played on a plane shaped one too !


----------



## A-Branger

shape is wonky, but at least the materials and construction is very tasty.

Give me those woods/hardware on a normal shaped guitar any day. Just picture something like a RGA or Mayones Duvell with that. mmmmmmmm. Even better an Iceman with that pickguard too ooohhhh <3


----------



## domsch1988

A-Branger said:


> shape is wonky, but at least the materials and construction is very tasty.
> 
> Give me those woods/hardware on a normal shaped guitar any day. Just picture something like a RGA or Mayones Duvell with that. mmmmmmmm. Even better an Iceman with that pickguard too ooohhhh <3



Make it a Fireman and i'd buy it NOW


----------



## Womb raider

Hopefully not a repost but sometimes, for a good laugh, I'll type in "custom guitar" in the local Craigslist and see what kind of crap turns up. Holy hell, I think this guy must have finished building a deck and had some 2x4s laying around. Fretless bass lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ inspired by the metallica song 2x4


----------



## cardinal

oops double post


----------



## cardinal

yikes triple post...


----------



## vilk

honestly I think the 2x4 bass is cool
the neck looks like it has some kind of figuring action going on
it's also presumably headless based on that bridge. Probably super light weight.


----------



## feraledge

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=122270132746
"Rare" isn't always a selling point. 
All of these are horrible. My apologies if this has been listed already, because no one should have to see these atrocities. 
http://ericjosephart.com/
Why?


----------



## feraledge

Fine. One more. What. Is. Up.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

feraledge said:


>





feraledge said:


>




the guitars that kinda look ok from a distance, but upon closer inspection look more disturbing than the ones that are obviously "custom"


----------



## marcwormjim

Somebody's been trying to transform guitars into cookies.


----------



## BenjaminW

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because you can only have a tribute to an awesome musician you loved if you play the same instrument.



That guy looks just like Brann Dailor from Mastodon. If it is him, I didn't know he was a Rhoads fan.


----------



## feraledge

That's definitely Brann.


----------



## Nlelith

feraledge said:


> Why?


What in the world is that atrocity of a bass?.. I feel like it will haunt me in nightmares.


----------



## feraledge

Nlelith said:


> What in the world is that atrocity of a bass?.. I feel like it will haunt me in nightmares.



I woke up in the middle of the night terrified. I swear I could make out it's outline in the corner of my bedroom. I just pulled the covers over my head and silently wept myself back to sleep in sheer terror. 
There's no putting this turd-genie back in whatever horrific bottle it shat out of.


----------



## BenjaminW

feraledge said:


> That's definitely Brann.


 
Knew it. I could tell cause it looks like him and I know he uses Tama and Meinl.


----------



## pondman

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1972-GIBS...fce4867&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=302361722421


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pondman said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1972-GIBSON-VEEEEERRRRRY-SPECIAL-SG-made-in-USA/122563668213?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=43781&meid=3d07581f91a842f1b0baf8793fce4867&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=302361722421


lmao he wants 600 for that


----------



## bostjan

pondman said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1972-GIBSON-VEEEEERRRRRY-SPECIAL-SG-made-in-USA/122563668213?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=43781&meid=3d07581f91a842f1b0baf8793fce4867&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=302361722421



"Has several repaired cracks" 
"Body reshaped into some atigue (sic) greek sign" :lmao:

I think I have a good guess as to how this came about, and it started with "hey guys, look what I found in the dumpster! This could be worth a lot of money!"


----------



## vilk

antigue greek


----------



## vilk

BenjaminW said:


> Knew it. I could tell cause it looks like him and I know he uses Tama and Meinl.



He also uses backdrops of the artwork from Mastodon's second album _Leviathan_


----------



## Nlelith

Those 10 string pickup routes


----------



## Alberto7

pondman said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1972-GIBSON-VEEEEERRRRRY-SPECIAL-SG-made-in-USA/122563668213?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=43781&meid=3d07581f91a842f1b0baf8793fce4867&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=302361722421


Omfg  that was VEEEERRRRRYYY hilarious, and quite concerning. There's nothing about that... thing... that I understand.


----------



## marcwormjim

That body looks like something a Japanese game show host would slap down on a toilet before pointing to some terrified girl and yelling "Now try to poop through *that*!"


----------



## MoonJelly

Oh the horror! That poor SG! Is... is there like... a guitar version of PETA or something? Something we can join to _fight _this kind of cruelty?


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## marcwormjim

Maybe the first guitar in this thread that walks with a cane.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Nlelith said:


>


BLECHHH. That back horn makes no sense from a design standpoint, reminds me of the godawful zakk wylde guitars that have pointy asses just to look more metal. Also that headstock is gross.


----------



## vilk

It's Prince's signature Wylde Audio


----------



## Kaff

^should've guessed, suits his style well!


----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> It's Prince's signature Wylde Audio



I should not have been taking a drink of water when I read that!


----------



## QuantumCybin

If you're in the Tampa area and love some Budweiser, this one is for you.


----------



## bostjan

Should have been a RickToone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Should have been a RickToone.


yeah such a missed opportunity to put a bottle opener on the budweiser guitar.


----------



## A-Branger

looks like one of those "prizes" that gets hung up in top of a bar till the day comes they actually decide to give it away and let someone win it. Just like surfboards, snowboards, or any other "manly toy" with some beer brand paint/stickers on it


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

QuantumCybin said:


>





QuantumCybin said:


> If you're in the Tampa area and love some Budweiser, this *Buds* for you.



fixed


----------



## marcwormjim

You misspelled "butt."


----------



## vilk

Yeah I see them all the time on craiglist. The funny part is some people think they can mark the price UP because it has some beer logos instead of selling it for cheap because it was a free giveaway and probably not made very well. 

Though I was kinda tempted once by this Jagermeister Schecter Tempest


----------



## downburst82

Seen on my local craigslist...






https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/msd/d/handmade-degen-diceman/6218210377.html


----------



## MoonJelly

The headstock is what kills it. Otherwise it'd just be a somewhat mediocre-looking Iceman. $699??


----------



## downburst82

MoonJelly said:


> The headstock is what kills it. Otherwise it'd just be a somewhat mediocre-looking Iceman. $699??



I agree on the surface other than the headstock it doesnt look to bad... some of the other pictures though show its a pretty "rough" build (That scallop job)


----------



## NickS

Those "inlays" also look like they were drawn on to the fretboard with either a sharpie or a ball-point pen


----------



## A-Branger

MoonJelly said:


> The headstock is what kills it. Otherwise it'd just be a somewhat mediocre-looking Iceman. $699??


more like Iceman/Tele/Firebird/LP/Rickenbaker thing


----------



## dr_game0ver

and Hagstrom tuners.


----------



## MoonJelly

A true tele/iceman would be kinda cool. But yeah that thing has many issues beyond just the headstock. To me that just takes the cake


----------



## 77zark77

MoonJelly said:


> .........To me that just takes the cake



The cake on the ice, man !


----------



## odibrom

... it is a DICEMAN...


----------



## MoonJelly

As in, roll the dice for QA results?


----------



## odibrom

MoonJelly said:


> As in, roll the dice for QA results?



Probably, but I was looking at this


----------



## bostjan

Scallop on the 3rd fret goes down into the side marker. Same with the 5th and 7th on the treble side. Ouch. Also, the decals on the headstock are sticking way out.

IDK, the big thing, though, for me, is that the scallop job looks kludgy AF.


----------



## boozeislove

DEGEN from "degenerate"?


----------



## vilk

Comic Sans


----------



## KnightBrolaire

whyyyy -__- the only headstock that's acceptable with the iceman is the 3x3 pointy headstock, like on the original ps10s. Also, if you're going to do the tele aesthetic then at least commit to the matching metal switch plate too. Personally I would've slapped a pickguard on it too, just to reinforce the tele vibe.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ what does the say on the truss rod cover? i cant make it out


----------



## TheGuitarPit

It's Paul Stanley's signature. Or, maybe it's a rare DICEMAN signature. Unsure.


----------



## pondman

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oktober-G...705756?hash=item4b1c52581c:g:A5oAAOSwiQ9ZXTeb


----------



## Bobro

for some reason, "heterosexual" is NOT the first adjective that popped into my head seeing that heterosexual flame guitar!


BigBadAl said:


> Saw this and immediately thought of this thread
> 
> Black Heterosexual Flame Electric Guitar Solid Body LP Style Electric Guitar | eBay
> 
> "_black Heterosexual flame electric guitar solid body lp style electric guitar_"


----------



## boozeislove

Does he sell a homosexual one as well? You need coverage on different groups


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> the only headstock that's acceptable with the iceman is the 3x3 pointy headstock, like on the original ps10s


tell me about it  I got the STM-1 Iceman. Perfect in every way except the stupid 6 in line RG headstock


----------



## MoonJelly

I agree that the 3x3 is the best one, however I kinda like the inline headstock reversed, like on the newer models. The sharkfin inlays look so wrong to me


----------



## N3cr0p57

I greatly prefer the 6 inline reverse headstock on my ICT700BK. Especially since it matches the headstocks on my XPT700RCM and FX350BKF


----------



## TheGuy

I probably would have bought that Doyle misfits guitar.


----------



## dr_game0ver




----------



## marcwormjim

Look at that tonewood.


----------



## bostjan

dr_game0ver said:


>



That's so bad, it's good.


----------



## bostjan

dr_game0ver said:


>



That's so bad, it's good.


----------



## marcwormjim

http://forums.parkerguitars.com/index.php/topic,16847.0.html


----------



## Demiurge

marcwormjim said:


> http://forums.parkerguitars.com/index.php/topic,16847.0.html



Er, WTF?! Granted, I have a few drinks in me right abouts now, but still trying to figure out what happened to the top horn: was it chopped-off, flipped-around, and re-contoured?

Also, the OP said that he got it as a gift. So, somebody sees a completely borked guitar and is like, "I'll get that for Skippy's birthday. I hate him."


----------



## A-Branger

why in the big F would you do that to a parker???? get yourself a tribal painted BCrich and strap some spikes and chains for extra br00tal \m/ points

I just wanna put that guitar out of his misery, please someone shot it lol


----------



## dr_game0ver

The guy did that so it could fit into the case....


----------



## A-Branger

dr_game0ver said:


> The guy did that so it could fit into the case....


naaah have a good read on there. That was a theory one of the guys had, no confirmation of it


----------



## Demiurge

dr_game0ver said:


> The guy did that so it could fit into the case....



Huh, he just didn't have the heart to alter and devalue a case.


----------



## Dantas

Missed oppurtinity to paint it in Surf Green


----------



## dr_game0ver

What kind of music do you play with it?


----------



## odibrom

That one is awesome... I'll leave one here, hopefully not posted yet:


----------



## exo

That pickup arrangement is just a concussion away from being awesome.


----------



## vilk

lol how fucking often is this dude taking the neck off that bass that there's wingnuts


----------



## boozeislove

Dantas said:


> Missed oppurtinity to paint it in Surf Green


Tons of sustain,haha


----------



## Jobam-Martins

I don't know if anyone posted this one but this was by far the most weird I saw on the internet.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4hln8A1UIVE/RnLH6BtvavI/AAAAAAAAAGg/qwVH1yKwV6o/s400/guitar.jpg


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Dantas said:


> Missed oppurtinity to paint it in Surf Green



seafoam green at least lol. also, if i was taking all that time to build something like this, i would have used a fender neck and pickguard for it. not really sure whats on it now, but it looks like a flying v clone.


----------



## Splenetic

boozeislove said:


> Tons of sustain,haha


it comes in waves.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vilk said:


> lol how fucking often is this dude taking the neck off that bass that there's wingnuts



its there to give your buckle rash


----------



## Nlelith

All those puns... That's enough web surfing for today.


----------



## odibrom

Jobam-Martins said:


> I don't know if anyone posted this one but this was by far the most weird I saw on the internet.



That one is a classic that shows up every once in a while... probably once or twice already in this thread...?


----------



## feraledge




----------



## marcwormjim

Can't deny the guy's talent: Anyone else who wipes their ass with every guitar that passes in front of them is only going to produce one color.

All kidding aside, though: Who here ordered that?


----------



## MoonJelly

Makes me want watermelon.


----------



## marcwormjim

_"Kiesel K-Series Kiesel Racing Kermit Anus Gloss - $600 (Satin $600 after $200 Savings - Must order $200 Top Wood)."_


----------



## blacai

too many replies without a kiesel's ... fixed  I am sorry, but can only imagine kids buying his guitars. I know he has very cool axes and does what the customer ask for(more or less) but man, hilarious their finishes.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

It's on point for the butt stuff themed sci fi tech death metal thing in pretty much every way. As in, Lucas Mann would look perfectly at home miming on it.


----------



## A-Branger

my biggest issue and the one I mentioned earlier in this tread too. Is that the burst doesnt go to the bevel/"binding" part of the guitar. That plus the fact that the bevel is stained same as the top is what makes this kind of paint jobs look sooo wrong. As in my eyes its like someone bumped the machine while doing the burst or selected a size too small. It looks like a bad placed stamp.

If the bevel was painted green like the burst (which its an option) then this guitar would look far more decent and maybe even cool. That or in the worse case scenario have the bevel being natural. But then you would ahve like 3 different colors going in there.

Having said that I really like he added a black (maybe ebony) veneer between the light colo swam ash body and the top. It gives it a nice classy touch


----------



## spudmunkey

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'd be pretty surprised if there haven't been any bolt-on Warlocks, too. Par for the course for entry-level guitars.



There absolutely were.


----------



## marcwormjim

Personally, I wish I owned this - But I'm posting because others may find it ridiculous:

https://reverb.com/item/6360085-kiesel-vader-v6x-dali-ism-custom-painted-headless-guitar


----------



## xzacx

marcwormjim said:


> Personally, I wish I owned this - But I'm posting because others may find it ridiculous:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/6360085-kiesel-vader-v6x-dali-ism-custom-painted-headless-guitar



I wouldn't necessarily say I like it, but I don't hate the concept, and I think it's far better than any of the old Vaders with the top-chopped forearm contours.


----------



## Spicypickles

It looks cool, but that price is re-goddamn-diculous.


----------



## Musiscience

vilk said:


> from SSO
> I'm crying
> It's in the luthier forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's gotta be a joke account or something



Haven't laughed this hard in a long time  Thanks!


----------



## odibrom

oh boy, please don't go through that again. The builder have already been bashed enough around here, it's just a sad fellow that won't listen to good advices from knowledgeable people. He will have to learn the hard way, so please let him be...


----------



## marcwormjim

I started crying from laughter, with a mouthful of turkey _I hadn't even been eating._


----------



## bostjan

https://reverb.com/item/5895057-unknown-custom-scalloped-fret-electric

Scallopwnd II?

Damn, I mean, you would think you would stop after you hit the truss rod, but I guess this guy was committed.


----------



## feraledge

bostjan said:


> https://reverb.com/item/5895057-unknown-custom-scalloped-fret-electric
> 
> Scallopwnd II?
> 
> Damn, I mean, you would think you would stop after you hit the truss rod, but I guess this guy was committed.


The rule of thumb for finding gold to post in this thread is the word "custom." It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I swear, everytime kiesel starts delivering killer finish after killer finish they go and ruin it with stuff like this. 
This looks like if hulk had a jizz stain on his shorts and gold definitely was the wrong choice for hardware.




also this one:


----------



## feraledge

I meant to post that Kiesel the other day, didn't have the heart to seek it out. 
Does that tortilla chip monstrosity have a strap pin facing directly up? Legit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> I meant to post that Kiesel the other day, didn't have the heart to seek it out.
> Does that tortilla chip monstrosity have a strap pin facing directly up? Legit.


I think that's the output jack


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think that's the output jack


Looks like the receiving end of a Dunlop strap lock to me.


----------



## Splenetic

KnightBrolaire said:


>




WHY DO I LIKE THIS????


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> Looks like the receiving end of a Dunlop strap lock to me.


either way, it makes no sense.


----------



## CrazyDean

What do you suppose that extra button/switch is on the Dorito? The one below the pickups.

I'll guess it's just the other strap button.


----------



## odibrom

kill switch? Looks like a push/push button.


----------



## feraledge

CrazyDean said:


> What do you suppose that extra button/switch is on the Dorito? The one below the pickups.
> 
> I'll guess it's just the other strap button.


I want to believe it's a single LED. As with everything else here, why the hell not?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

marcwormjim said:


> Personally, I wish I owned this - But I'm posting because others may find it ridiculous:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/6360085-kiesel-vader-v6x-dali-ism-custom-painted-headless-guitar


if that was painted a little better I'd actually like it. Dali is the only surrealist besides zdislaw beksinski that I like.


----------



## bostjan

It's a kill switch

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=192282500365

The jack is actually just around the corner from where I would have assumed- on the upper side of the right hand corner (as the guitar is oriented in the photo).


----------



## MoonJelly

feraledge said:


> The rule of thumb for finding gold to post in this thread is the word "custom." It's the gift that keeps on giving.


Haha yeah and the word "handmade"


----------



## MoonJelly

Awful taste, but great execution. (Also happens to be the name of my favorite sub-reddit)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=162449383016


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Perfect description of my ex-g/f... 

"Boasts a fat, nasty tone that oozes with fun filled aggression"


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> It's a kill switch
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=192282500365
> 
> The jack is actually just around the corner from where I would have assumed- on the upper side of the right hand corner (as the guitar is oriented in the photo).


haha, one point for me!


----------



## MisterMcCruff

This is my new favourite thread. I've been in stitches for a solid half hour.


----------



## odibrom

On sale at a local Craig list type of site, by 25€...

Description goes by "unfinished project guitar"... oh boy... judging by the trem it was not a top notch guitar, but nevertheless one should not do this...


----------



## odibrom

I don't know where this one is from...


----------



## Demiurge

^Ye gods. In a way, that's kind of awesome, but when a guitar is modded-out like that, that sets a very high standard with the music played with it. Gotta whip out some licks from Switched-On Bach at the jam session, right?


----------



## odibrom

I think that one photo is just it, a photo of some board placed over a guitar to suggest something else...


----------



## Wolfhorsky

MoonJelly said:


> Awful taste, but great execution. (Also happens to be the name of my favorite sub-reddit)
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=162449383016


15k$? Daaeeeuuuummmmnnnn.


----------



## vilk

I am visiting Seattle and I went to Emerald City Guitar shop where they had this sweet axe






And I'm not sure if this is technically funny but idk where else I'm gonna put it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> I am visiting Seattle and I went to Emerald City Guitar shop where they had this sweet axe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not sure if this is technically funny but idk where else I'm gonna put it


the fuck... they want 37,000$ for that strat? LMAO


----------



## prlgmnr

Right there waiting to get cracked in half when someone reaches over to grab that double bass.


----------



## vilk

I was thinking that too. Like, if a meteor falls right in that 5 square feet it's gonna take out 100,000$ of guitars


----------



## marcwormjim

That bass sure had some expensive puppies.


----------



## MoonJelly

brb, taking a moving truck to Seattle


----------



## vilk

I haven't been everywhere. In fact, I haven't even been most places. But Emerald City is one of the best guitar shops I've ever been to. In Japan (where I lived for a while) the shops were very cool, but nothing old, used, or weird. In Chicago where I live now it's all vintage and nothing that a working man can afford. This place has a huge variety at all price levels.


----------



## A-Branger

are you guys sure that $ is USA dollar? or not some other country where that would be equal to 3k$. Just going by the stupid price, and by the fact that IF its true, then why they have it on the floor like a whatever guitar. Usually those expensive unicorns are behind some fancy glass door or on a fancy room, not there ready to be tripped over by a kid texting on his phone


----------



## marcwormjim

Or maybe it's _double-dollars._


----------



## MisterMcCruff

BlueGrot said:


>


Going waaaay back in the thread but this just REALLY made me laugh. It looks like it's wearing a mankini! Jagshemashh! Is naaaice.


----------



## MisterMcCruff

Spicypickles said:


> I'd rock that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to see something completely harmless in death metal font.
> 
> 
> Babies wrapped in Silk, sunshine and daisies, puppy breath, etc.



"Puppy Breath" That's legit the best name for a death metal band I've ever heard.


----------



## purpledc

vilk said:


> I haven't been everywhere. In fact, I haven't even been most places. But Emerald City is one of the best guitar shops I've ever been to. In Japan (where I lived for a while) the shops were very cool, but nothing old, used, or weird. In Chicago where I live now it's all vintage and nothing that a working man can afford. This place has a huge variety at all price levels.




Yeah the only place anything interesting pops up in Chicago is at pawn shops and big box guitar stores. But its total luck of the draw with no consistency.


----------



## MoonJelly

MisterMcCruff said:


> "Puppy Breath" That's legit the best name for a death metal band I've ever heard.



Heavy/Power Metal is the best I can do on short notice.


----------



## r33per

CrazyDean said:


> What do you suppose that extra button/switch is on the Dorito? The one below the pickups.
> 
> I'll guess it's just the other strap button.


Clearly, it is the Dorito guitar's dip switch.


----------



## r33per

CrazyDean said:


> What do you suppose that extra button/switch is on the Dorito? The one below the pickups.
> 
> I'll guess it's just the other strap button.


Clearly, it is the Dorito guitar's dip switch.


----------



## bostjan

Death metal logo? I got dis...







It says "Puppy Breath"


----------



## farren

Kitty Breath is so much deadlier. Trust me on this.


----------



## odibrom

now lets start a contest between "puppy breath" and "kitty claws" (sorry @farren this one is sooo much better)....


----------



## odibrom

ok, back on track...


----------



## bostjan

Who made that?!


----------



## Nlelith

Well, since it has pickup selector _there_... It's a trap!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ah yes, the ubiquitous shemale guitar


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

"People are going to lose their tits over that guitar, trust me!"


----------



## marcwormjim

Apologies if this was posted already:


----------



## Nlelith

^Poop on a stick for horn.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

odibrom said:


> ok, back on track...



i cant see the head stock, but i'm pretty sure it says "esp"


----------



## blacai

bostjan said:


> Who made that?!


http://kozmguitars.com/
The gallery is just hilarious 
http://kozmguitars.com/gallery.html


----------



## Edika

Nlelith said:


> Well, since it has pickup selector _there_... It's a trap!





KnightBrolaire said:


> ah yes, the ubiquitous shemale guitar



Considering that the clitoris is more or less the female version of a penis and it's placed there why would your guys mind go directly to a trap or a shemale guitar?  

I feel most male adults will know where it is but it seems you're never too old to learn this:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> Considering that the clitoris is more or less the female version of a penis and it's placed there why would your guys mind go directly to a trap or a shemale guitar?
> 
> I feel most male adults will know where it is but it seems you're never too old to learn this:



It's pretty simple, either it's a hermaphrodite guitar with a micropenis or the 3 way is a penis and the input jack is actually the anus (hence the trap/shemale comments). Anyways, way to ruin a simple joke about a shitty guitar while simultaneously being condescending.


----------



## farren

It should really have a two-way push-push switch. No question about what anatomy it's referencing then.


----------



## Hollowway

My guess is he was being pedantic just for the laughs. That’s how I took it, at any rate. 

But am I the only one who thinks that guitar looks more like a face than a torso?


----------



## A-Branger

Hollowway said:


> My guess is he was being pedantic just for the laughs. That’s how I took it, at any rate.
> 
> But am I the only one who thinks that guitar looks more like a face than a torso?


cannot unsee now


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's pretty simple, either it's a hermaphrodite guitar with a micropenis or the 3 way is a penis and the input jack is actually the anus (hence the trap/shemale comments). Anyways, way to ruin a simple joke about a shitty guitar while simultaneously being condescending.





Hollowway said:


> My guess is he was being pedantic just for the laughs. That’s how I took it, at any rate.



Hey man that was not my intention at all and Holloway did get it. I thought I liked your post, as I did Nlelith's, because I did find both funny and wanted to expand on the joke with a friendly jab. I thought keeping a relatively serious tone using emoji's to break character and show that I'm actually kidding was enough, hence the dick (me being a dick), condescending emoji (me being condescending), duel emoji (like come at me bro which you obviously did) and cheers.

I did not mean to be condescending and I actually feel I'm being right now having to explain my reasoning, as you guys have continuously proven you're quite intelligent to pick up on this type of humor and do have a really zany sense of humor. So please forgive my failed attempt at being funny.


----------



## marcwormjim

It's a vocal minority. I have to defend my attempts at humor once a week or so, but I've found that not everyone here is on that part of the spectrum where you buy based on Misha's endorsement of the week.


----------



## Edika

marcwormjim said:


> It's a vocal minority. I have to defend my attempts at humor once a week or so, but I've found that not everyone here is on that part of the spectrum where you buy based on Misha's endorsement of the week.



Invective 120 for the win!


----------



## bostjan

Hollowway said:


> My guess is he was being pedantic just for the laughs. That’s how I took it, at any rate.
> 
> But am I the only one who thinks that guitar looks more like a face than a torso?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ See... now that's just weird. Now I'm picturing that alien with huge black nipples and a switchable fun-zone. That's not right.


----------



## bostjan

High Plains Drifter said:


> ^^^ See... now that's just weird. Now I'm picturing that alien with huge black nipples and a switchable fun-zone. That's not right.


Hey, those are very near average nipple size for a Skyronulan.


----------



## mikernaut

WTFFFFFFF????? lolololololol


----------



## lewis

mikernaut said:


> WTFFFFFFF????? lolololololol


----------



## bostjan

Is that the Ramsay Bolton signature model?


----------



## marcwormjim

https://reverb.com/item/6418296-par...fn_KsX0U3SrgwH4olwL5ZJyBdRoC0ZsQAvD_BwE&pla=1

I'm morbidly curious as to what this will sell for - I'd offer $800, max.


----------



## bostjan

marcwormjim said:


> https://reverb.com/item/6418296-par...fn_KsX0U3SrgwH4olwL5ZJyBdRoC0ZsQAvD_BwE&pla=1
> 
> I'm morbidly curious as to what this will sell for - I'd offer $800, max.



Hrm, I don't know how that one fits the criteria for the thread, but I think saying "good" condition is clearly a stretch under those circumstances. I have a '98 Fly Classic exactly like that one, but in much much better condition that I bought at a store for $800. I think I got the bargain of the century at that rate, but even so, I would value that one at around $800-900 or so, assuming it plays perfectly fine, as described. Even forgetting about the milky white clear coat, it's still quite dinged up, which might only be cosmetic, but it affects resale value.


----------



## Science_Penguin

mikernaut said:


> WTFFFFFFF????? lolololololol


----------



## bostjan

Signature guitars for Star Wars characters?  That PRS would look great rocked out by this creature ^


----------



## Leviathus

bostjan said:


> Signature guitars for Star Wars characters?



I know we all remember when Obi-Wan had the UV on Tatooine...


----------



## blacai




----------



## Splenetic

That guitar is kinda fishy, I have to admit.


----------



## stevexc

I think it might actually be a bass guitar, to be honest


----------



## slayer6699

blacai said:


>


With that guitar you can play sea of lies by symphony x like romeo!


----------



## r33per

Angel0fshreD said:


> With that guitar you can play sea of lies by symphony x like romeo!


You'd need to be a dab hand at the sweep picking. Careful not to flounder or it'll sound carp.

**here all week**


----------



## beerandbeards

Body is made from Basswood... obviously

But what string gauge? 10lb test


----------



## TheGuitarPit

All yours for the low low price of $4999.99 (no returns).


----------



## xzacx

ScumTricycle said:


> All yours for the low low price of $4999.99 (no returns).



Not busy enough for me.


----------



## tedtan

ScumTricycle said:


> All yours for the low low price of $4999.99 (no returns).



If I could con someone into buying that, I wouldn't take it back, either.


----------



## NickS

tedtan said:


> If I could con someone into buying that, I wouldn't take it back, either.



I'd totally rock that, although obviously not for anywhere near that price.

Whoever ordered or designed that (Jeff......) needs to put down the cheezpipe.


----------



## tedtan

^ More power to you, man.


----------



## McBrain

Andrew WK's new ESP Taco Guitar.
Video about the guitar: http://www.espguitars.com/videos/2033542










ESP made him a pizza guitar a few years back. Somehow I don't really see an Andrew WK signature model in the near future.


----------



## feraledge

I guess you could say that Andrew WK has really cheesey taste...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was just about to post that fucking taco guitar. It looks like some shit Ed Roman would've built for Cheap Trick or ZZ Top.


----------



## bostjan

Love the pizza guitar, but why the green headstock?

The taco guitar just begs for a burrito bass to go with it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Love the pizza guitar, but why the green headstock?
> 
> The taco guitar just begs for a burrito bass to go with it.


the real question is why is there an eye on the back of my taco


----------



## sniperfreak223

Not really sure what they were going for on this one...

https://reverb.com/item/6305580-cus...tar-heavy-metal-modded-mystery-guitar-bizarre


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sniperfreak223 said:


> Not really sure what they were going for on this one...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/6305580-cus...tar-heavy-metal-modded-mystery-guitar-bizarre


wow, they somehow made a guitar that equals moser or bc rich designs at their worst. KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## sniperfreak223

I like how the headstock signature is just a crappy doodle of the guitar.


----------



## vilk

*Custom Bitch Electric Guitar *
*:Lol:*


----------



## feraledge

So this isn't a guitar, but...






*$6000 (plus shipping)*


----------



## odibrom

Hey, can I post a Gibson just for the lolz?


----------



## feraledge

But is it.... funny??


----------



## MoonJelly

feraledge said:


> So this isn't a guitar, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$6000 (plus shipping)*




....dafuq?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> ....dafuq?


billy corgan lost his damn mind and is trying to sell a crate for more than his uberschall head


----------



## bostjan

feraledge said:


> So this isn't a guitar, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$6000 (plus shipping)*



I have a Crate GX-15R exactly like that one, if you're interested, let me know, and it could be yours for half that price. Billy Corgan never played it, but I guarantee that I played at least a dozen different Smashing Pumpkin songs through it over the years.


----------



## pondman

stupid , by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bostjan

Maybe some explanation for what inspired that shape would help me appreciate it. 

I cannot forgive the mirrored pickguard though.


----------



## vilk

Hhahaha what the fuckin shit


----------



## Leviathus

lmao, creativity has no bounds!


----------



## odibrom

Aesthetically pleasant weight relief anyone?... for the owner, I mean...


----------



## marcwormjim

I’d wear it proudly on the wall of my labiaplasty practice waiting room.


----------



## Splenetic

maybe he's got like, other guitars kinda like that too, and they all fit together like a jigsaw puzzle to make one ultimate pile of firewood?


----------



## r33per

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> maybe he's got like, other guitars kinda like that too, and they all fit together like a jigsaw puzzle to make one ultimate pile of firewood?


My thoughts exactly! Just find the corner piece and it'll be fine...


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Wow. Looks like a Breadwinner after it went moldy.


----------



## marcwormjim




----------



## purpledc

pondman said:


> stupid , by




So, misha had another guitar made?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yours for only 19K USD


----------



## r33per

KnightBrolaire said:


> yours for only 19K USD


That's a Majesty prototype, right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

r33per said:


> That's a Majesty prototype, right?


yep it's the new majesty8. Headstock is still being worked on though


----------



## zappatton2

KnightBrolaire said:


> yours for only 19K USD


I actually like it. Headstock included!


----------



## MoonJelly

Auerswald guitars are pretty cool, although bizarre. The process is what made them so expensive--dude built one a year or so. I would rock one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

zappatton2 said:


> I actually like it. Headstock included!


i don't mind the body but I absolutely hate that headstock.


MoonJelly said:


> Auerswald guitars are pretty cool, although bizarre. The process is what made them so expensive--dude built one a year or so. I would rock one.


ah that explains the pricing..


----------



## technomancer

MoonJelly said:


> Auerswald guitars are pretty cool, although bizarre. The process is what made them so expensive--dude built one a year or so. I would rock one.



Isn't the hardware on those all hand built by the luthier as well? Like custom milled brass etc


----------



## MoonJelly

^yep, brass and aluminum. I hadn't seen any activity on the site since 2011 or so but it looks like he may have started up again. 

http://www.auerswald-instruments.com/


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> yours for only 19K USD



The only thing more contoured than this garbage is Kim kardashians face.


----------



## Splenetic

It's the plumbus of guitars.


----------



## Musiscience

mikernaut said:


> WTFFFFFFF????? lolololololol



If I remember correctly, this was a custom job done by PRS for Lady Gaga.


----------



## marcwormjim

Still better than the EBMM St Vincent.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

marcwormjim said:


> Still better than the EBMM St Vincent.



What's that? You want to attach this beautiful rosewood neck to an actual plank body with no upper fret access? Absolutely wonderful idea!

If you can't tell, that ebmm gets me a tad salty. Such a waste of a beautiful neck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Chokey Chicken said:


> What's that? You want to attach this beautiful rosewood neck to an actual plank body with no upper fret access? Absolutely wonderful idea!
> 
> If you can't tell, that ebmm gets me a tad salty. Such a waste of a beautiful neck.


no upper fret access? you can get to the 20th fret completely unimpeded and then it's a bit of work for the last couple, just like a lot of other guitars (les pauls) I will say they're not the most comfortable guitar I've played (they suck for playing classical style imo) and I didn't like the mini humbuckers. I'm more salty that there's no albert lee 7 or that ebmm still hasn't made an 8 string.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

KnightBrolaire said:


> no upper fret access? you can get to the 20th fret completely unimpeded and then it's a bit of work for the last couple, just like a lot of other guitars (les pauls) I will say they're not the most comfortable guitar I've played (they suck for playing classical style imo) and I didn't like the mini humbuckers. I'm more salty that there's no albert lee 7 or that ebmm still hasn't made an 8 string.




It's been a minute since I played one, but I recall 19 frets being relatively easy to access and three requiring obsurd positioning to reach.

And it's not les paul "silly neck joint" weird, but "god damn it, my pinky hit the body and now i gotta do mitten hands just to hit the next three frets." lol

I always thought people over exagurated strat and LP fret access. My hand never touches the square heel and i can still hit the highest fret. The Vincent sig lacked a cutaway. I couldn't touch the top 2-3 frets without removing my thumb from the back of the neck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Chokey Chicken said:


> It's been a minute since I played one, but I recall 19 frets being relatively easy to access and three requiring obsurd positioning to reach.
> 
> And it's not les paul "silly neck joint" weird, but "god damn it, my pinky hit the body and now i gotta do mitten hands just to hit the next three frets." lol
> 
> I always thought people over exagurated strat and LP fret access. My hand never touches the square heel and i can still hit the highest fret. The Vincent sig lacked a cutaway. I couldn't touch the top 2-3 frets without removing my thumb from the back of the neck.


 I rarely have a problem reaching all the frets since I have long fingers, but I really hate bad neck/heel transitions. It's part of why I love neck through guitars- there is no transition.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Actually, the Ibanez ic507 had a similar issue with the pinky hitting the inside of the cutaway. My friend sold his, in part, because of that. That guitar had a nice heel too. I just hate guitars that have a cutaway that's not even remotely as deep as the highest fret. Even if it had perfect fret access, it'd still be an ugly double rectangle with an equally ugly pickguard.

I will however agree with you that there needs to be an Albert Lee 7 and EBMM 8 string.


----------



## marcwormjim

Let’s just agree that this lady isn’t particularly fond of the St Vincent Signature; and therefore hates all women.


----------



## xzacx

The fact that the St. Vincent so polarizing still is proof to me it's the best new design in years.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

xzacx said:


> The fact that the St. Vincent so polarizing still is proof to me it's the best new design in years.




What about that Tosin thing? A lot of love/hate with that thing. 

And yes... All women are evil. It's a pretty well known fact that we like to suck all the fun out of things. 

Joking aside, I'll never mock someone for liking what I consider doofy instruments. Like what you want, it's no biggie to me. Doesn't change that i think it looks dumb. (The same way a lot of people hate explorers and warlocks, which I both love.)


----------



## xzacx

Chokey Chicken said:


> What about that Tosin thing? A lot of love/hate with that thing.
> 
> And yes... All women are evil. It's a pretty well known fact that we like to suck all the fun out of things.
> 
> Joking aside, I'll never mock someone for liking what I consider doofy instruments. Like what you want, it's no biggie to me. Doesn't change that i think it looks dumb. (The same way a lot of people hate explorers and warlocks, which I both love.)



My point (which I admittedly oversimplified) was that the St. Vincent is pretty objectively a good visual design in terms of line/space/balance - the things design is judged on. It’s a complete thought even down to the knobs. 

Whether anyone likes it or not is up to them, and there are reasons both valid (just not their taste/ergonomics) and not (underlying sexism).


----------



## dr_game0ver




----------



## lewis

dr_game0ver said:


>



whats funnier?
that guitar...or that guitar running into a "fender" amP?

hhahahah


----------



## r33per

lewis said:


> whats funnier?
> that guitar...or that guitar running into a "fender" amP?
> 
> hhahahah


It must be a nightmare with that 1/2 scale thing on the dragon's head.


----------



## marcwormjim

https://reverb.com/item/6831923-dev...ller-headless-guitar-2017-hand-painted-custom

Look closely and you'll see a $100 chinese Steinberger-style kit guitar.

Also note the shot of the rear: They appear to have painted on some pants.

Their other listings aren't as bad:

https://reverb.com/item/6967739-devil-sons-mad-axe-headless-2017-hand-painted


----------



## bostjan

Hmm, I love that the thing looks like someone pretending to be Dali and someone pretending to be Giger collaborated. I think the price is steep, but it's not really outrageous. If anything, it makes me want to glue some false teeth, doll heads, and a glass eye to one of my old beater guitars and use it during a show for visual effect.


----------



## blacai

https://www.facebook.com/pg/tomlieberguitars/photos/?tab=album&album_id=430399137073289


----------



## KnightroExpress

Is it weird that the thing that bothers me most is the extra finger? Like... the whole thing bothers me, but that puts it over the top lol


----------



## blacai

KnightroExpress said:


> Is it weird that the thing that bothers me most is the extra finger? Like... the whole thing bothers me, but that puts it over the top lol


It is weird, because I would understand the extra finger if each one were there to hold a string but it is not the case...


----------



## remorse is for the dead

https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/d/guitar-unique/6378232399.html

How cute. Pirate dogs and Camels as tourists.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

KnightroExpress said:


> Is it weird that the thing that bothers me most is the extra finger? Like... the whole thing bothers me, but that puts it over the top lol














most young people wont get this lol


----------



## blacai




----------



## r33per

M3CHK1LLA said:


> most young people wont get this lol


You know how much I love watching you work. But I’ve got my country’s 500th anniversary to plan, my wedding to arrange, my wife to murder, and Guilder to frame for it. I’m swamped!


----------



## pondman

funny . by


----------



## Leviathus

those things are awesome, cat headstock ftw!


----------



## pondman

But a cat with tits, and look where the Bigsby bar is on the male cat


----------



## Leviathus

Lol, very observant...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pondman said:


> funny . by


somebody needs to play some Nile on those. A Bastet/Set guitar lol


----------



## Pikka Bird

pondman said:


> But a cat with tits, and look where the Bigsby bar is on the male cat


The Bigsby one is just a regular person though. A green person with a rather peculiar neck of course.

Biggerness here. I wanna see more of this brand- apparently they have more models, seemingly all based on Egyptian deities.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Jesus, the string angle coming out of the retainer is nuts on those. (especially the cat.)

I wonder if they're one of those "looks like crap, plays like butter" kind of things.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Dat grey V on the back!


----------



## exo

I really have no comments to add that should be made in polite company.......


----------



## marcwormjim

*looks around, shrugs*


----------



## odibrom

dr_game0ver said:


> Dat grey V on the back!


it's an airplane...


----------



## pondman

Dat upper fret access 



funny, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## marcwormjim

“Mr. Pondman, please show us on the guitar what the router did to you.”


----------



## r33per

pondman said:


> Dat upper fret access
> 
> 
> 
> funny, by


And scallopped too!!!


----------



## Nlelith

pondman said:


> Dat upper fret access
> 
> 
> 
> funny, by


One could even mistake those brush strokes for a figured wood... If they are far away enough


----------



## marcwormjim

https://reverb.com/item/6478246-4-s...s-6-string-lead-headless-busuyi-guitar-veeres


----------



## vilk

marcwormjim said:


> https://reverb.com/item/6478246-4-s...s-6-string-lead-headless-busuyi-guitar-veeres



I love this <3


----------



## KnightBrolaire

marcwormjim said:


> https://reverb.com/item/6478246-4-s...s-6-string-lead-headless-busuyi-guitar-veeres


 I kind of like the explorer version


----------



## pondman

marcwormjim said:


> “Mr. Pondman, please show us on the guitar what the router did to you.”



Not sure what you mean but I added a wound pic here http://sevenstring.org/threads/routing-horror-new-fanned-rustic-7-killer.326135/page-4#post-4803449


----------



## vilk

My wife showed me this. Tomorrow is Pocki day, 11/11. Pocki are chocolate covered biscuit sticks, which is a popular candy in Japan.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> My wife showed me this. Tomorrow is Pocki day, 11/11. Pocki are chocolate covered biscuit sticks, which is a popular candy in Japan.


that just makes me want pocky.


----------



## vilk

Oh you guys, I'm so dumb, I only just realized he only just placed pocky on top of the bass. It's not made of pocky...


----------



## marcwormjim

There goes our reason for living.


----------



## pondman

Tele custom shop.



funny by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bostjan

Interesting bridge. I wonder what the knob is for.


----------



## Wolfos

marcwormjim said:


> https://reverb.com/item/6478246-4-s...s-6-string-lead-headless-busuyi-guitar-veeres



I don't know if you guys read the description but the competition sells this guitar for $12,999 .... this is a steal better act fast


----------



## Sogradde

One can only hope it triggers an explosive device inside the "guitar".


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Nlelith said:


> One could even mistake those brush strokes for a figured wood... If they are far away enough



Interestingly enough, your quote contained a shrunken version (also, I'm on mobile) of the image so I actually DID think it was figuring. 

Yuck.


----------



## lewis

pondman said:


> Tele custom shop.
> 
> 
> 
> funny by



He has done the 12.6 volt car battery mod for those pickups so it has enough power to tow his wonky caravan.


----------



## pondman

stupid ,, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lewis

pondman said:


> stupid ,, by


----------



## auntyethel

pondman said:


> stupid ,, by



So, is the other cutaway the horse's... yeah....


----------



## Nlelith

I guess that luthier was just horsing around...


----------



## r33per

Nlelith said:


> I guess that luthier was just horsing around...


Neigh! It's a serious business trotting out guitars like that...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I dunno... I could see that as my mane guitar... Seems stable.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

High Plains Drifter said:


> I dunno... I could see that as my mane guitar... Seems stable.



This man is no foal.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Hay! I'm not trying to stirrup a Slew of trouble. I just know what I like.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Just how much money are you willing to pony up for that one?


----------



## Wolfos

pondman said:


> stupid ,, by



I think pondman is just giving us a sneak peak at one of his new builds.


----------



## r33per

Science_Penguin said:


> Just how much money are you willing to pony up for that one?


Careful: I read a Gallop snapshot poll confirming that the price was going up at a canter.


----------



## Science_Penguin

r33per said:


> Careful: I read a Gallop snapshot poll confirming that the price was going up at a canter.



I better buy now then... I'm gonna be real dis-TROT if I can't get my hands on this beauty...


----------



## r33per

Science_Penguin said:


> I better buy now then... I'm gonna be real dis-TROT if I can't get my hands on this beauty...


I know. If only it were a black beauty, it'd be a real thoroughbred.


----------



## Science_Penguin

r33per said:


> I know. If only it were a black beauty, it'd be a real thoroughbred.



I'm requesting we change the name of this thread: "Some horse puns are too stupid not to post"


----------



## pondman

Shit plank.



stupidd by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Leviathus

haha ohh jeeze


----------



## Science_Penguin

My problem here isn't the fact that someone made a guitar out of this... its that someone owns a clear toilet seat...


----------



## Nicki




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Nicki said:


>


for when you want people to know you get smashed but can also play wonderwall in the quad.


----------



## Splenetic

pondman said:


> stupid ,, by


 Fender is really taking the whole mustang thing to heart I guess.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

pondman said:


> stupid ,, by


It should be used by Vai during Bad Horsie


----------



## Nicki

In the category of "kill it with fire", I present this abomination:


----------



## pondman

Nicki said:


> In the category of "kill it with fire", I present this abomination:



Nooooo ! I've been after one of those for a good price for ages.


----------



## Spicypickles

pondman said:


> Nooooo ! I've been after one of those for a good price for ages.



I'm surprised you haven't built 7 of them already.


----------



## downburst82

Nicki said:


> In the category of "kill it with fire", I present this abomination:


Ive also always wanted one of these!


----------



## Nicki

pondman said:


> Nooooo ! I've been after one of those for a good price for ages.



2000 Canadian rupees on craigslist in Toronto

https://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/d/roland-707-guitar-and-gr-700/6367194201.html


----------



## pondman

Strat with a boner 



stupid . by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bostjan

pondman said:


> Strat with a boner
> 
> 
> 
> stupid . by


Love the headstock and the stethoscope!


----------



## Wolfos

Googled "Stupid guitars" and there's way too many to choose from. One was literally a penis with sack.

Here's one a bit more PG


----------



## Wolfos

Wolfos said:


> Googled "Stupid guitars" and there's way too many to choose from. One was literally a penis with sack.
> 
> Here's one a bit more PG



I assume after his set the guitarist will head to the beach and catch some gnarly waves with his 6 string surfboard.


----------



## vilk

lol I'm pretty sure the wangcaster has been in this thread twice already


----------



## odibrom

the wangcaster is a classic in this thread, it surfaces every 10 or so pages...


----------



## bostjan

The wangcaster and the toilet seat - every three or four pages. Then there are a few that have reappeared once or twice. I think there's even one that was posted twice by the same person, or maybe I'm thinking of a different thread.


----------



## NickLAudio

Ahoy matey!


----------



## Wolfos

NickLAudio said:


> Ahoy matey!


That has to be Photoshop!


----------



## marcwormjim

bostjan said:


> The wangcaster and the toilet seat - every three or four pages. Then there are a few that have reappeared once or twice. I think there's even one that was posted twice by the same person, or maybe I'm thinking of a different thread.



Are you certain you haven’t mentioned this before?


----------



## prlgmnr

Nicki said:


> In the category of "kill it with fire", I present this abomination:


There's a guy on thefretboard.co.uk forum who appears to have made it his mission to own all of these in existence. And any other kind of midi guitar.


----------



## iamaom

prlgmnr said:


> There's a guy on thefretboard.co.uk forum who appears to have made it his mission to own all of these in existence. And any other kind of midi guitar.


I wish I had that kind of disposable income.


----------



## Science_Penguin

NickLAudio said:


> Ahoy matey!



If the propeller isn't shaped like giant guitar picks, I will be severely disappointed.


----------



## Wolfos

NickLAudio said:


> Ahoy matey!


I'm curious what scale length this is and what string gauge the guy uses.


----------



## NickLAudio




----------



## pondman

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/70s-SHIT...387840?hash=item1c960b0100:g:zL0AAOSw1LRZqBqt


----------



## Leviathus

lol "plays just shitty fine !"


----------



## pastanator

Spotted this when dropping off my Jackson at my local shop to have the tone knob removed





http://imgur.com/g1Lgy9W


----------



## r33per

pastanator said:


> Spotted this when dropping off my Jackson at my local shop to have the tone knob removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/g1Lgy9W


Yeah, you're right: that is a funny looking t-shirt.


----------



## gunshow86de

I can't believe this is real.......... has to be the most Kieselish guitar yet


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> I can't believe this is real.......... has to be the most Kieselish guitar yet


such a waste of a nice top.


----------



## sezna

Cant we somewhat forgive Kiesel on the basis that most of their weird color schemes are requested by customers? I know he goes overboard when making them himself...but like 95% of Kiesels are just following the color requests, no?


----------



## gunshow86de

sezna said:


> Cant we somewhat forgive Kiesel on the basis that most of their weird color schemes are requested by customers? I know he goes overboard when making them himself...but like 95% of Kiesels are just following the color requests, no?



Except they promoted this specific guitar on their Facebook as part of Jeff's "Top 24" guitars of 2017. Can't believe he didn't call it his Raddest of 2017 list. Talk about missed opportunity.


----------



## sezna

gunshow86de said:


> Except they promoted this specific guitar on their Facebook as part of Jeff's "Top 24" guitars of 2017. Can't believe he didn't call it his Raddest of 2017 list. Talk about missed opportunity.



Hmmm maybe it plays really well or it was hard to do that finish. Idk. I guess I'm just being the devil's advocate now. Like those jazz guys who say "You don't dislike it, you just don't understand it". (I am also sometimes guilty of saying things like this to people about metal and harsh vox)

Anyway yeah that finish is atrocious, Kiesel's solid color guitars are definitely their strong suit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sezna said:


> Cant we somewhat forgive Kiesel on the basis that most of their weird color schemes are requested by customers? I know he goes overboard when making them himself...but like 95% of Kiesels are just following the color requests, no?


Jeff can show restraint from time to time, and dare I say it even has some good color schemes/fades here and there, but that guitars is fucking vile. I say that as a huge fan of obnoxiously painted/stained guitars, like this one by Aviator guitars:


----------



## BenjaminW

KnightBrolaire said:


> Jeff can show restraint from time to time, and dare I say it even has some good color schemes/fades here and there, but that guitars is fucking vile. I say that as a huge fan of obnoxiously painted/stained guitars, like this one by Aviator guitars:


How well does this djent?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BenjaminW said:


> How well does this djent?


it doesn't have the bulb etched juggernauts and isn't an 8 string -> 0/10 does not djent


----------



## BenjaminW

KnightBrolaire said:


> it doesn't have the bulb etched juggernauts and isn't an 8 string -> 0/10 does not djent


Can you load some EMGs in it for me?


----------



## fps

sezna said:


> Cant we somewhat forgive Kiesel on the basis that most of their weird color schemes are requested by customers? I know he goes overboard when making them himself...but like 95% of Kiesels are just following the color requests, no?



It's *everyone rip on Kiesel* month at SSO, everyone's just jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fps said:


> It's *everyone rip on Kiesel* month at SSO, everyone's just jumping on the bandwagon.


clearly you haven't been hanging around some of these threads before, we've been ripping on certain kiesels for a loooong time. I'm a big fan of most kiesels, but for every 15-20 nice looking guitars they throw in some horrendous ones like the radioactive watermelon guitar/ the infamous bukkake burst.
















^this one could have almost been cool if they didn't do the green fretboard/pink stripes on the neck


----------



## A-Branger

yeh I think that watermellon burst was posted a few pages back


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A-Branger said:


> yeh I think that watermellon burst was posted a few pages back


*edit*: I posted it in the kiesel thread, somehow never posted it here


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The sploogeburst/ghostlyburst guitars look like someone took a spray paint can around the edges and thought it was clever.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The sploogeburst/ghostlyburst guitars look like someone took a spray paint can around the edges and thought it was clever.


exactly.


----------



## marcwormjim

You know it’s clever because you’re a hater if you don’t.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> exactly.


Frankly, I'll take a simple 80s ESP or Charvel strat any day. Give it a simple bicycle spray job, or perhaps a cool neon color, and let that be that. 

Remember how cool it was to see George Lynch's bengal tiger paint job? Randy's polka dot V? Or Warren DeMartini's "trop vite de vivre, trop jeune de mourire" guitar? Hell, I'd even like something very plain and simple like Jake E Lee's white "Charvel." Those were cool guitars. The fucking watermelonburst and sploogeburst are not only ugly, but mostly come off as really bad gags. All of that said, I hope the owners are happy with their purchase, but they look absolutely silly.


----------



## pondman

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-Worl...110364?hash=item4d6ae8999c:g:WGYAAOSwmgJY30Vh

Works fine until you try to play it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Frankly, I'll take a simple 80s ESP or Charvel strat any day. Give it a simple bicycle spray job, or perhaps a cool neon color, and let that be that.
> 
> Remember how cool it was to see George Lynch's bengal tiger paint job? Randy's polka dot V? Or Warren DeMartini's "trop vite de vivre, trop jeune de mourire" guitar? Hell, I'd even like something very plain and simple like Jake E Lee's white "Charvel." Those were cool guitars. The fucking watermelonburst and sploogeburst are not only ugly, but mostly come off as really bad gags. All of that said, I hope the owners are happy with their purchase, but they look absolutely silly.


I have a massive hard on for bengal paint jobs and neon colors.


----------



## cwhitey2

pondman said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-Worl...110364?hash=item4d6ae8999c:g:WGYAAOSwmgJY30Vh
> 
> Works fine until you try to play it




I'm curious to see if it actually _works_.


----------



## marcwormjim

That listing is a beautiful failure.


----------



## bostjan

"Can I have tabs for what you just played?"
<plugs guitar into computer and loads paper into guitar>
"Thanks"



I'd actually love to see a video of that.

Oh wait..



(fast forward to 11:20)

Looks like it doesn't work. The guy in the video keeps saying it works, but I don't believe him.  Still a "nifty" concept, though.


----------



## feraledge

"ESP Horizon" 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=253331626759
ESP horizon electric guitar with Blue quilted maple top







> Brand Name:Human
> Body Material:Mahogany
> Tone Position:22
> Pickupassive Closed Type
> Suitable For:Beginner,Professional Performance,Unisex,Home-schooling
> String Winder:Semi-closed Knob
> Bow Material:Brazil Wood
> Model Number:LP guitar
> Back / Side Material:Mahogany
> Fingerboard Material:Rosewood
> Type:guitar
> Type:Electric Guitar


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> "ESP Horizon"
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=253331626759
> ESP horizon electric guitar with Blue quilted maple top


I like how they mention that it's a unisex guitar lol


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like how they mention that it's a unisex guitar lol


Could sell so many more guitars if companies would just step it up and include that crucial spec


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> Could sell so many more guitars if companies would just step it up and include that crucial spec


Daisy rock would actually be able to sell guitars to people other than elementary/middle school aged girls then lol


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> Daisy rock would actually be able to sell guitars to people other than elementary/middle school aged girls then lol


Only if they nail the home school demographic


----------



## marcwormjim

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=292291735404

Check out the first fret on these “Starshine” beauties.


----------



## Nlelith

^Ultimate derp. How does something like this end up on several completed guitars is beyond me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

marcwormjim said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=292291735404
> 
> Check out the first fret on these “Starshine” beauties.


lol


----------



## Sogradde

marcwormjim said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=292291735404
> 
> Check out the first fret on these “Starshine” beauties.



Anyone else bothered by the fact that the 24th fret is the parallel fret so they could cheap out and use a standard scale bridge?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sogradde said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact that the 24th fret is the parallel fret so they could cheap out and use a standard scale bridge?



If I recall Strandberg actually did something similar with an early proto.


----------



## bostjan

marcwormjim said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=292291735404
> 
> Check out the first fret on these “Starshine” beauties.



OMFG! Zero fret a mile away from the nut!


----------



## marcwormjim

I’ll bet you can bend the high E a semitone three or more times before it snaps at the headpiece.


----------



## crackout

Sogradde said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact that the 24th fret is the parallel fret so they could cheap out and use a standard scale bridge?



I wouldn't call this 'cheap out'.
Firstly, a 'parallel' 24th fret does not allow for a straight bridge. This can only be achieved by setting the bridge position the parallel 'fret' (one directional fan).
Let's assume they went for a striahgt bridge with a fan in one direction: That's actually better than the other extreme you get with stock Bodens (6 string), because you can use every pickup without having different distances between bridge saddles and pole pieces.


----------



## bostjan

Since there is some adjustment that can be done with most bridges on the electric guitar, any parallel fret high enough means you could use a standard bridge. Just cranky the intonation up on the bass strings and down on the treble strings...

But as I've said in so many other threads, the only thing that really matters here is comfort. If it's comfortable to play, and the guitar is functional, then who cares?


----------



## crackout

bostjan said:


> Since there is some adjustment that can be done with most bridges on the electric guitar, any parallel fret high enough means you could use a standard bridge. Just cranky the intonation up on the bass strings and down on the treble strings...



This depends also on the delta in the scales of the fan.


----------



## bostjan

Two ways to look at it: 1. It depends on the throw of the intonation adjustment screws, position of the bridge, number of strings, perpendicular fret position, span of string gauges that might be used, and difference between high and low scale lengths, 2. It depends on whether it works or not and how comfortable it feels to the customer.

As a scientist, I'm interested as hell in all of these little parameters, but as a guitar player, I'm really only interested in how well it works for me in my hands.

It's like this allegory:

A little girl asks an artist why the sky is blue, and he says "Blue is a beautiful colour, it contrasts so much from the yellow sun, the red sunset, the green grass, and the white clouds, also setting itself apart from the black night sky and the gray moon, if the sky was red or green, the day wouldn't be as beautifully colourful." Dissatisfied with his answer, the little girl went to a physicist and asked the same question, and the physicist said, "Light from the Sun is white, and white light contains all of the colours you see in the rainbow, plus other invisible colours that you cannot see. The atmosphere is mostly composed of nitrogen. Nitrogen has a complex absorbtion and emission spectrum, but mostly absorbs and emits light in the blue, violet, and near infrared wavelengths, so as light from the sun strikes nitrogen atoms, red, yellow, and green light passes through the atmosphere without interaction, but infrared, blue, and violet light is absorbed by the nitrogen. The nitrogen atoms are then excited above the ground state and almost immediately emit photons with infrared, blue, and violet wavelengths. Since infrared light is not visible to your eyes, the mixture appears as a faint blue colour, because of the mixture of some blue and some violet light mixed together. This is also why the Sun appears red or orange as it nears the horizon - the oblique angle of the Sun means that light from the Sun passes through a larger span of nitrogen from the atmosphere, so more blue and violet light is absorbed and scattered, making the sunlight take the hue of the remaining unscattered light by the time it reaches the surface of the Earth. White light with blue and violet removed appears orange." The little girl responded with "But why?" As the physicist prepared to go into a lecture on the interactions between electron orbital levels in nitrogen between each other and between various wavelengths of light, citing Planck and Einstein, the artist interrupted and said "It's magic!" And the little girl lived happily ever after.


----------



## CrazyDean

pondman said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-Worl...110364?hash=item4d6ae8999c:g:WGYAAOSwmgJY30Vh
> 
> Works fine until you try to play it



I see a lot of threads on ss.org about "heavily modified" guitars which usually include screwing a pickguard onto a rear routed body and a pickup swap. I'm glad to see someone really try something unique. It's weird and almost works. If nothing else, it'd be a cool stage guitar for a simple song.


----------



## crackout

bostjan said:


> Two ways to look at it: 1. It depends on the throw of the intonation adjustment screws, position of the bridge, number of strings, perpendicular fret position, span of string gauges that might be used, and difference between high and low scale lengths, 2. It depends on whether it works or not and how comfortable it feels to the customer.



Sure there are several factors to be considered. However, calling them "cheap" because they go for a one directional fan which allows for a straight bridge is just bogus. I always disliked the fan on 6 string Strandbergs, with the slantred bridge and the straight pickups.


----------



## Sogradde

crackout said:


> calling them "cheap" because they go for a one directional fan which allows for a straight bridge is just bogus.


You're actually right, they tried to cheap out but failed.


----------



## MoonJelly

Kiesel's left arm is in the picture twice.


----------



## SlamLiguez

Wolfos said:


> Googled "Stupid guitars" and there's way too many to choose from. One was literally a penis with sack.
> 
> Here's one a bit more PG




Dumb..... But cool dumb.


----------



## Wolfos

CrazyDean said:


> I see a lot of threads on ss.org about "heavily modified" guitars which usually include screwing a pickguard onto a rear routed body and a pickup swap. I'm glad to see someone really try something unique. It's weird and almost works. If nothing else, it'd be a cool stage guitar for a simple song.



There's 3 people watching it, better buy quick before it's gone.

I tried a self strumming guitar by strapping it to my dog so his tail would hit it. It worked great but it was too much upkeep to buy dog treats all the time.


----------



## pondman

Wolfos said:


> There's 3 people watching it, better buy quick before it's gone.
> 
> I tried a self strumming guitar by strapping it to my dog so his tail would hit it. It worked great but it was too much upkeep to buy dog treats all the time.


----------



## purplebelt155

I like the neon green kiesel. 

I like vai and the jems can be pretty nice but I've always that stupid grip cut. And I hated Herman li's finger imprint even more.


----------



## pahulkster

http://minarikguitars.com

Saw their ad in Guitar World. I'm sure they appeal to some people but holy smokes.


----------



## vilk

pahulkster said:


> http://minarikguitars.com
> 
> Saw their ad in Guitar World. I'm sure they appeal to some people but holy smokes.


lol yeah dude they've popped up in this thread I think

I'll tell you what though I'd totally play an inferno if I were in even a moderately gimmicky band.


----------



## Leviathus

Haha, can't tell if those are super cringe or super awesome. All i know is i'd love to try one!


----------



## vilk

The shapes themselves are cool, but apparently making a non-over-the-top-gaudy one is totally out of the question


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Leviathus said:


> Haha, can't tell if those are super cringe or super awesome. All i know is i'd love to try one!


Minarik- the only brand that puts BC Rich to shame with more uncomfortable looking guitars


----------



## Splenetic

Wonder how heavy this one is....


----------



## CapinCripes

Ive known about minarik guitars for quite a while, mostly the inferno, as they seem to have been taking out guitar world ads since the time when hydrogen started fusing. But I hadn't really taken them at all seriously. I looked at their site today and is it just me or are all their bodies like planet sized or is it just the camera angles?


----------



## feraledge

It’s what’s on the inside that counts:




Mad humble.


And yes, it does say “JK is godlike”


----------



## tedtan

KnightBrolaire said:


> Minarik- the only brand that puts BC Rich to shame with more uncomfortable looking guitars



Well, them and Moser.


----------



## technomancer

You know I actually like this design... but every time I think about ordering something from them I see more douchey crap like this 



feraledge said:


> It’s what’s on the inside that counts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad humble.
> 
> 
> And yes, it does say “JK is godlike”


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> You know I actually like this design... but every time I think about ordering something from them I see more douchey crap like this



What's that neck cavity scrawl supposed to say?


----------



## NickS

Supposedly it says "JK is Godlike." 

I still love my Carvins, and don't plan on ever parting with them. I would also like to add more to the collection, but I wonder if they would still put a Carvin logo on one for me. Or "JK is a Douchebag", as a 12th fret inlay??


----------



## Smoked Porter

Came across this on Craigslist, it's more sad and annoying than funny. Poor RG550, what the hell were they thinking?


----------



## narad

Well typically I say don't let Jeff write anything in the cavity because they probably count that as an option 50.


----------



## eggy in a bready

feraledge said:


> It’s what’s on the inside that counts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad humble.
> 
> 
> And yes, it does say “JK is godlike”


indeed he is


----------



## CrazyDean

Smoked Porter said:


> Came across this on Craigslist, it's more sad and annoying than funny. Poor RG550, what the hell were they thinking?




What's wrong with this guitar? Am I missing something?


----------



## bostjan

New neck and new pickguard and new pickups? Or is it maybe *not* an RG550RFR?! My guess is the latter.


----------



## Soya

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Wonder how heavy this one is....



As a side note, that flame top is BANANAS.


----------



## Soya

Dooble


----------



## Splenetic

tedtan said:


>



Holy fuck, imagine playing that live.... the entire front row of the audience could open their beer bottles off your axe at once. You could time it with a breakdown or someshit.


----------



## Nlelith

CrazyDean said:


> What's wrong with this guitar? Am I missing something?


Pickguard shape is really unusal, they rarely extend on the upper horn. It took me a second to notice, though, so I don't think it's that bad.


----------



## CrazyDean

Nlelith said:


> Pickguard shape is really unusal, they rarely extend on the upper horn. It took me a second to notice, though, so I don't think it's that bad.



Ha, thanks. I'm not sure how I didn't see that, lol. 

Personally, I don't think it's any worse than when people mount pickguards on rear-routed bodies.


----------



## Smoked Porter

CrazyDean said:


> What's wrong with this guitar? Am I missing something?





bostjan said:


> New neck and new pickguard and new pickups? Or is it maybe *not* an RG550RFR?! My guess is the latter.



Yeah, just the pickguard. Lol. Going off the serial number, it seems like it is an '87 RFR. I may scoop it up, get the right pickguard, and just deal with the holes if it's in good enough condition and I can talk him down on the price a bit.


----------



## bostjan

Smoked Porter said:


> Yeah, just the pickguard. Lol. Going off the serial number, it seems like it is an '87 RFR. I may scoop it up, get the right pickguard, and just deal with the holes if it's in good enough condition and I can talk him down on the price a bit.



Huh? When did the RG550 come with those pickups? Also, I thought the RFR always had matching headstocks and maple boards?


----------



## Smoked Porter

bostjan said:


> Huh? When did the RG550 come with those pickups? Also, I thought the RFR always had matching headstocks and maple boards?



No, you're misunderstanding me, but I could see how that's confusing  The pickups definitely aren't stock, I just didn't consider that as part of the butchering of the guitar, unlike the pickguard. According to a couple Jemsite threads, there were some RFRs that had rosewood boards and black headstocks, supposedly for the Japanese market. Not to say that guitar in particular is definitely an original RFR, just that they do seem to exist, maybe. Could be a Fire Alarm red with an '87 or '97 neck though. I dunno. Clearly, not an expert 

Source-
http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f18/ngd-rfr-rg550-r-114545.html


----------



## downburst82

Its not horrible but that bridge pickup is silly.....and they are asking $3500 .
Well I guess it is a "Hand Crafted Technical Guitar".....

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/msg/d/hand-crafted-technical-guitar/6453543881.html


----------



## Splenetic

I dunno, I think the pickguard on that RG550 a page back is pretty cool. Also, how do we know what's underneath? For all we know the pickguard was extended on the upper cutaway cause that part of the guitar has a huge ass hole in it or something and the owner didn't want to refinish it. (Not wanting to possibly lose that exact colour in the process)


----------



## odibrom

downburst82 said:


> Its not horrible but that bridge pickup is silly.....and they are asking $3500 .
> Well I guess it is a "Hand Crafted Technical Guitar".....
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/msg/d/hand-crafted-technical-guitar/6453543881.html



That spring claw... wow... the only thing that I see interesting there is the wood... maybe I could salvage the hardware...


----------



## CapinCripes

downburst82 said:


> Its not horrible but that bridge pickup is silly.....and they are asking $3500 .
> Well I guess it is a "Hand Crafted Technical Guitar".....
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/msg/d/hand-crafted-technical-guitar/6453543881.html


 I didn't even know walnut came in that flavor. That bridge pickup placement tho...


----------



## marcwormjim

odibrom said:


> That spring claw... wow... the only thing that I see interesting there is the wood... maybe I could salvage the hardware...



Or the foil.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> I dunno, I think the pickguard on that RG550 a page back is pretty cool. Also, how do we know what's underneath? For all we know the pickguard was extended on the upper cutaway cause that part of the guitar has a huge ass hole in it or something and the owner didn't want to refinish it. (Not wanting to possibly lose that exact colour in the process)



Hmmm, a conspiracy. *Strokes nonexistent beard*


----------



## bostjan

downburst82 said:


> Its not horrible but that bridge pickup is silly.....and they are asking $3500 .
> Well I guess it is a "Hand Crafted Technical Guitar".....
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/msg/d/hand-crafted-technical-guitar/6453543881.html



Shoot for the stars...

The design of the guitar screams DIY, which is fine, but yeah, that price is just not the least bit sane. For $3500, you could get a fairly nice custom guitar made just for you, or a very nice production guitar brand new.

Maybe the person who researched how to price a DIY guitar is the same who researched bridge pickup placement.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nlelith said:


>


That thing is kinda cringey. If the entire thing was that blue color, it'd be fine, but what's up with the pumpkinburst sides, and the bare wood?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

here is the equally ugly aries. this one has a resin stabilized top, orange sparkle body, and dyed orange pale moon ebony


----------



## downburst82

KnightBrolaire said:


> here is the equally ugly aries. this one has a resin stabilized top, orange sparkle body, and dyed orange pale moon ebony



ARGGG...JUST PICK 1 DAMN FINISH!!

I actually really like the top...love that orange sparkle....but they should NEVER exist on the same guitar!! ( and dyed boards are pretty much always fugly)


Ps: I want to see what the interior design at the Kiesel house looks like...im imagining





But with %98 more flames and racing stripes...


----------



## odibrom

... "all in one" finish by Kiesel... it's a super discount!

... as in "all you an eat" dinners...? ok I know terrible pun...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

downburst82 said:


> ARGGG...JUST PICK 1 DAMN FINISH!!
> 
> I actually really like the top...love that orange sparkle....but they should NEVER exist on the same guitar!! ( and dyed boards are pretty much always fugly)
> 
> 
> Ps: I want to see what the interior design at the Kiesel house looks like...im imagining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with %98 more flames and racing stripes...


It's weird because from what i've seen of jeff's personal guitars he doesn't have bad taste, but the second he gets to work he creates abominations like these or the nuclear melon.


----------



## Edika

Why would anyone dye a pale moon ebony? People choose them for that exact aesthetic for crying out loud!


----------



## marcwormjim

The guy it was built for may eat a lot of cheetos and doritos.


----------



## MoonJelly

I kid you not, I felt actual physical pain in my eyes when I saw the blue/orange abomination.

And then, it got worse. I may vomit


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> here is the equally ugly aries. this one has a resin stabilized top, orange sparkle body, and dyed orange pale moon ebony



When I first scrolled down, I kind of liked the aesthetic for 0.2 s until I scrolled far enough to see the bevel. That bevel just totally ruins everything that's going on there.



odibrom said:


> ... "all in one" finish by Kiesel... it's a super discount!
> 
> ... as in "all you an eat" dinners...? ok I know terrible pun...


http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/terrible-pun-thread.324715/page-4


----------



## Science_Penguin

Nlelith said:


>



Looking at Kiesel finishes is a lot like listening to Protest the Hero. There's some good stuff in there, but they never seem to give it enough focus before jumping abruptly to something entirely different.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Science_Penguin said:


> Looking at Kiesel finishes is a lot like listening to Protest the Hero. There's some good stuff in there, but they never seem to give it enough focus before jumping abruptly to something entirely different.


That is an insult to Protest the Hero. Now if you'd said Between the Buried and Me, I would agree.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm sure some will disagree, but I think this thing is fugly.

https://www.guitarplayer.com/gear/esoterik-introduces-first-seven-string-model-dr2-7


----------



## Science_Penguin

KnightBrolaire said:


> That is an insult to Protest the Hero. Now if you'd said Between the Buried and Me, I would agree.



You know, that works a hell of a lot better.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm sure some will disagree, but I think this thing is fugly.
> 
> https://www.guitarplayer.com/gear/esoterik-introduces-first-seven-string-model-dr2-7


You're right, I totally disagree, that thing looks hella mean. I hate the switch placement and all the knobs though :/


----------



## gunch

Yo that new single cut headless Keisel is neat, hot puke finish aside.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> You're right, I totally disagree, that thing looks hella mean. I hate the switch placement and all the knobs though :/


Eh... no. The horns look horrendous, and the headstock is awful too.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Nlelith said:


>


----------



## marcwormjim

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm sure some will disagree, but I think this thing is fugly.
> 
> https://www.guitarplayer.com/gear/esoterik-introduces-first-seven-string-model-dr2-7



I’m with Nightbroiler on this: I dig it. I’ve actually wanted to try out an Esoterik for the last four years or so, but I’m just not into the blacker-than-black br00tul thing; and would end up modding the thing too far away from its intended concept.


----------



## downburst82

Im fairly indifferent, not for me but it looks pretty cool. However is it just me or does the finish look a little rough by the neck pickup?


----------



## DudeManBrother

It looks like an anorexic WMI Korea build with moles or skin tags. Not a fan of the electronics layout, or the carve, or the pickups...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## crackout

I will never play let alone buy an instrument from a company called _Esoterik. _


----------



## pondman

funny, by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bostjan

pondman said:


> funny, by


I could reach the 24th fret so easily. Too bad it only has 17 frets, though - [sad muted trumpet]wah wah wah[/trumpet].


----------



## downburst82

pondman said:


> funny, by



Gotta love the "figuring" in that top!!


----------



## blacai

The new Gibson flying...
https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...sign_flying_v_the_modern_flying_v_guitar.html


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Someone has been stealing ideas from Grover Jackson. Those GIbsons are UGLY. They also needs OFRs for the price of those things.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MatiasTolkki said:


> Someone has been stealing ideas from Grover Jackson. Those GIbsons are UGLY. They also needs OFRs for the price of those things.


They do not need an OFR, but they certainly need a plastic trash bag to cover up how ugly they are. The entire thing looks like a miscarriage cooking on a hot summer sidewalk.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They do not need an OFR, but they certainly need a plastic trash bag to cover up how ugly they are. The entire thing looks like a miscarriage cooking on a hot summer sidewalk.



Good point, an OFR is too good for this abortion of a guitar. 

Gibson is so screwed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the only thing I'll give gibson credit for is they put a better headstock on the roswell than jackson did.


----------



## pondman

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FERRARI-...990160?hash=item3d56023490:g:UJ4AAOSw8UZaK9l5


----------



## Nlelith

^Missed opportunity to boast FRETLESS(!!!) as a feature. Somebody would totally snatch it up for that price.


----------



## iamaom

Gibson, Engage!


----------



## MatiasTolkki

cant see your pic iamaom


----------



## iamaom

Let's try this again:

GIBSON, ENGAGE!


----------



## Bdtunn

blacai said:


> The new Gibson flying...
> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...sign_flying_v_the_modern_flying_v_guitar.html



It looks like a v that's been left out in the sun and is starting to melt.


----------



## Edika

iamaom said:


> Let's try this again:
> 
> GIBSON, ENGAGE!



Still can't see it. You've got me intrigued!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

blacai said:


> The new Gibson flying...





blacai said:


> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...sign_flying_v_the_modern_flying_v_guitar.html



would be funny if these become "lawsuit" guitars


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm sorry, but these Vs are just another example of Gibson being out of touch, and completely rudderless.


----------



## MegaTones

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm sorry, but these Vs are just another example of Gibson being out of touch, and completely rudderless.



That's the first thing I said to myself when I saw the photos and it was confirmed real. "Holy shit, Gibson is out of touch"

These look like guitars you would literally only see in this exact thread. Like some weird limited edition thing from 1980 or something.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MegaTones said:


> That's the first thing I said to myself when I saw the photos and it was confirmed real. "Holy shit, Gibson is out of touch"
> 
> These look like guitars you would literally only see in this exact thread. Like some weird limited edition thing from 1980 or something.


At least the Corvus, RD, and Moderne are somewhat cool. This thing looks fucking awful.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

This article basically says it. It talks about them wanting to "modernize their image" in 1982, and the Corvus being an example of that, but it was a flop. The same is true of this steaming pile.

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...akish_gibson_guitars_that_history_forgot.html


----------



## vilk

I know we just had one of these in here but apparently it's a pretty popular idea


----------



## bostjan

I've seen those machine gun guitars since the early 90's. It's like someone got slightly drunk and built the first one, chuckled, and then showed it off to his friends, who, for whatever reason, all decided more of these had to be made.


----------



## auxioluck

blacai said:


> The new Gibson flying...
> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...sign_flying_v_the_modern_flying_v_guitar.html


It looks like someone tried to make a guitar out of Bel-Air fins.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

auxioluck said:


> It looks like someone tried to make a guitar out of Bel-Air fins.


funny you mention that:


----------



## auxioluck

No fucking way....hahahaha


----------



## spudmunkey

I want to hate that, but I just can't. It looks really well-executed, and I have to respect that. Ha!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

WHYYYYYY
A purple to red fade would have actually matched the top (or leave it natural), but nooo he does this abomination instead.


----------



## odibrom

I paid more attention the the fingerboard gradient...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> WHYYYYYY
> A purple to red fade would have actually matched the top (or leave it natural), but nooo he does this abomination instead.


That is hideous. Looks like the diseased afterbirth of a stillborn fetus that should've been miscarried but refused to come out.


----------



## NickS

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That is hideous. Looks like the diseased afterbirth of a stillborn fetus that should've been miscarried but refused to come out.



That is basically the definition of the word kardashian, and it's not _thaaaaattttt_ bad


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NickS said:


> That is basically the definition of the word kardashian, and it's not _thaaaaattttt_ bad


Yeah, it is. It looks foul.


----------



## NickS

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, it is. It looks foul.



I agree that it is horrible. I was mostly making a sarcastic comment on how low the Kardashian's are in the grand scheme of things


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That is hideous. Looks like the diseased afterbirth of a stillborn fetus that should've been miscarried but refused to come out.


 It almost tops the orange sparkle/blue flamed maple guitar or the bukkakebursts. almost.


----------



## ElRay

pondman said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FERRARI-...990160?hash=item3d56023490:g:UJ4AAOSw8UZaK9l5


Is 500 lbs the weight or the price?


----------



## MatiasTolkki

KnightBrolaire said:


> WHYYYYYY
> A purple to red fade would have actually matched the top (or leave it natural), but nooo he does this abomination instead.



Kiesel making more butt ugly shit.


----------



## Spicypickles

I think builders need to leave the fretboards alone. 

Even PRS, but to a way lesser extent, can turn me off to guitars with the stained boards. 

Jeff just needs to put down the mushrooms and the paint bucket.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

I bet you that fugly firewood is a non-returnable guitar.


----------



## nyxzz

Jeff Kiesel needs to be legally barred from touching guitar grade wood ever again


----------



## MatiasTolkki

nyxzz said:


> Jeff Kiesel needs to be legally barred from touching guitar grade wood ever again



He should be banned from making pickups too. He doesn't know shit about what good pickups sound like.


----------



## nyxzz

MatiasTolkki said:


> He should be banned from making pickups too. He doesn't know shit about what good pickups sound like.



https://www.kieselguitars.com/blog/

Looks like Kiesel is now offering crackle finishes on top of any of their available finishes, prepare your bodies for a monstrosity the likes we have never seen


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

nyxzz said:


> https://www.kieselguitars.com/blog/
> 
> Looks like Kiesel is now offering crackle finishes on top of any of their available finishes, prepare your bodies for a monstrosity the likes we have never seen


I like crackle finishes, but not on top of a bad acid trip


----------



## spudmunkey

MatiasTolkki said:


> He should be banned from making pickups too. He doesn't know shit about what good pickups sound like.



have you had a chance to try either of the Holdsworths, the Parallax or the single coil Lithiums?



nyxzz said:


> https://www.kieselguitars.com/blog/
> 
> Looks like Kiesel is now offering crackle finishes on top of any of their available finishes, prepare your bodies for a monstrosity the likes we have never seen



I'm shocked that one of the frst examples wasn't black crackle over Master Grade Koa or burled poplar. Ha! Although, I'm _actually_ shocked they didn't do a red/black or a white/black as one of their first. It seems like those would be popular combinations for this finish style. This over a color-shifting paint could be sort of neat, I suppose...especially if it's red-to-purple (which isn't one of their standard colors, but I believe they have done at least one).


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

nyxzz said:


> https://www.kieselguitars.com/blog/
> 
> Looks like Kiesel is now offering crackle finishes on top of any of their available finishes, prepare your bodies for a monstrosity the likes we have never seen



Those crackles are actually pretty good, just the wrong instruments on which he did the finish


----------



## spudmunkey

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Those crackles are actually pretty good, just the wrong instruments on which he did the finish



I know you meant "some other company's guitars" (Ha!), but I agree. I think they should have done their DC600 with their pointy reverse headstock, the 24-fret version of their Strat-style Bolt, the GH3 with dual-humbuckers and black pickguard, or maybe a CT7 with their 4+3 pointy headstock.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

spudmunkey said:


> I know you meant "some other company's guitars" (Ha!), but I agree. I think they should have done their DC600 with their pointy reverse headstock, the 24-fret version of their Strat-style Bolt, the GH3 with dual-humbuckers and black pickguard, or maybe a CT7 with their 4+3 pointy headstock.



Nope, that's exactly what I meant


----------



## spudmunkey

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Nope, that's exactly what I meant



Ahh, ok.  Some folks are passionately anti Kiesel, so I just assumed...ha!


----------



## nyxzz

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Those crackles are actually pretty good, just the wrong instruments on which he did the finish



It's not the crackle itself, its the crackle on top of a watermelon colored fade stained into quilted koa or some wild shit with a crackle fretboard


----------



## zappatton2

tedtan said:


> Well, them and Moser.


Okay, the Morpheus is LITERALLY the coolest guitar design ever conceived. I guess I'm just an incurable 80's kid, I really don't see what people see in the billionth strat clone, that thing is a work of art. That is a design that makes me want to be a better guitarist so I can earn the right to play something so extravagant. I really don't see what people see in normal guitars, at least from an aesthetic standpoint.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

nyxzz said:


> https://www.kieselguitars.com/blog/
> 
> Looks like Kiesel is now offering crackle finishes on top of any of their available finishes, prepare your bodies for a monstrosity the likes we have never seen



Yeah those crackles are FUGLY. The old Charvel crackles were awesome, but this look like a bed of weeds with thorns in em. And GUESS WHAT! NON-RETURNABLE! Fuck that shit.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

spudmunkey said:


> have you had a chance to try either of the Holdsworths, the Parallax or the single coil Lithiums?



Nope, no interest in them. Not spending the money on them when I know they aren't hot enough for me.


----------



## marcwormjim

In all fairness, Mark is still the official pickup designer (did the Holdsworth/Parallaxe/etc.), and the latest alternatives to the Lithiums have been made available to order.

The Lithiums are just an Alnico 5 humbucker set wound to something like 12 and 7.5k, and their inductance is boosted with ceramic magnet spacers. And, as with any pickups, players either like them or don’t. I’ll be surprised if their meter measurements aren’t reminiscent of a BKP set.

What folks take issue with is Yiff Kiesel artificially boosting sales of the Lithiums by making them the only options in the online builder for many models, dismissing questions concerning other pickup options by claiming that everyone who tries the Lithiums loves them (rather than advise them to call their orders in), and responding to criticism of the preceding matters by doubling down.

The Kiesels been winding pickups longer than anyone. I don’t doubt that the Lithiums sound good in certain applications, but the matter of their most vocal endorser being their classless, chicken-head pimp has done a fantastic job of keeping the notion of trying them out of my head.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

I've used the lithiums in 2 different guitars: DC727 and Aries 6. DC727 was drop A, Aries was Drop C. In the 727, they were shrill and weak. The neck pup had like ZERO warmth. The Aries, because it had Jeff's favorite wood combo (mahogany/maple top) sounded better but screw having to make a guitar that Whiff likes just to get a decent sound out of them. Ibanez V7/V8s sound WAY better in my RG550 than the lithiums do.


----------



## bostjan

(because this thread is worthless without pics!)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> (because this thread is worthless without pics!)


What in the fuck is that.


----------



## odibrom

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What in the fuck is that.


 It's the same as the previous "machine gun" guitar, though better painted for a stronger _trompe-l'oeil_...


----------



## Splenetic

It's an axeomaphone. AXE O MA PHOOOOONE....AXE O MA PHOOOONE


----------



## Smoked Porter

https://reverb.com/item/6566169-agi...-jones-turn2-golf-classic-electric-guitar-coa
RE2PECT

Fuck the Yankees


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Smoked Porter said:


> https://reverb.com/item/6566169-agi...-jones-turn2-golf-classic-electric-guitar-coa
> RE2PECT
> 
> Fuck the Yankees


lmao 1200$ for a used agile with some shit graphics painted on it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao 1200$ for a used agile with some shit graphics painted on it


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## r33per

bostjan said:


> (because this thread is worthless without pics!)


Yes, but does it Djazz?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Apparently Javier from Animals as Leaders ordered a Claas headless. the switch placement would drive me insane.


----------



## technomancer

Honestly the Claas guitars are close to being cool... the super sharp bottom horn just kills it as it doesn't fit the rest of the design at all  Also I think somebody on here got one and the quality was iffy, but I could be mistaken about that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Honestly the Claas guitars are close to being cool... the super sharp bottom horn just kills it as it doesn't fit the rest of the design at all  Also I think somebody on here got one and the quality was iffy, but I could be mistaken about that.


 the ERGN group on facebook had someone post pics of their claas from when they first got it. It had a pretty shoddy paint job, uneven fret ends, tool marks and *it didn't have a nut because claas said his system "doesn't need one"*
pics from owner:
https://ibb.co/kuQM6w
https://ibb.co/imLAzG
https://ibb.co/dvfAzG
https://ibb.co/h2RuRw
https://ibb.co/nOesDb
https://ibb.co/j3ZQYb
https://ibb.co/fMM5Yb
https://ibb.co/gGDkYb
https://ibb.co/hhfXDb
https://ibb.co/jYyKtb
https://ibb.co/iPJxeG
Direct quote from another owner: " Owned two Claas Basses in the past. First one had issues but was playable. I did a second one with him to kill all those issues from the first prototype,which actually happened. Every issue from the prototype wasnt on the 2nd one but know comes the fun. The 2nd one had other issues and more of them. Some of them weren't just optical things. I sold them both and went back to good old ibby"


----------



## technomancer

No idea about his system as I didn't look closely, but if it has a zero fret it doesn't necessarily require a nut. It depends on the head locking mechanism design and layout of the headless.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## odibrom

^ The terminator head there won't help on ergonomics, people have seam to be doing the exact opposite, removing matter in that area for a more comfortable play...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That's not funny! That's just fucking awful. 











Yeah, what they said...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's not funny! That's just fucking awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what they said...


if you want a good laugh go look up svs guitars. almost as bad as hart guitars


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ugh. Thanks, Moser.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

more eyesores from SVS


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> more eyesores from SVS


How the fuck do they make so many guitars, and not a single one of them looks decent.


----------



## marcwormjim

Would someone please photoshop that catalog with clashing neon bursts, nonsensical bevels, and vaguely Star Wars/pagan deity names until it can go viral as a parody Kiesel line announcement? The easiest part is blacking out the headstocks from half of them.


----------



## r33per

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 58767


This guitar will not gently weep: that is something it could never do.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

KnightBrolaire said:


> more eyesores from SVS



That's actually Monson Guitars, they also make guitars for Mike Scheidt from Yob. Some of the designs are pretty good in my opinion.

http://www.monsonguitars.com/guitars.html


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> That's actually Monson Guitars, they also make guitars for Mike Scheidt from Yob. Some of the designs are pretty good in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.monsonguitars.com/guitars.html


ahh my bad.
here's some more of SVS guitars cringeworthy designs. These look like someone with parkinsons cut them out:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## MoonJelly

I'm not sure what the worst thing about these guitars is. There are so many options


----------



## Electric Wizard

Half of those look like something would snap off if you tried to set it down on anything but a stack of pillows.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

There is a special place in guitar design hell for people that build overly pointy and knobbly guitars like moser, etherial, svs, hart and monson.

Prime examples of what happens when middleschool notebook doodles become reality.


----------



## MoonJelly

Moser has a few models similar to BC Rich that aren't terrible, and you can see where he draws his inspiration from. As someone who is partial to X/Z/offset guitars I have to give them that. But, yeah, some of their stuff is just fugly. Perhaps some will remember promos for this safe-word inducing gem from Licataknives.







STOP...you've gone too far...I can't do this...EDROMAN! EDROMAN! NO!


----------



## blacai

^why?


----------



## QuantumCybin

KnightBrolaire said:


> ahh my bad.
> here's some more of SVS guitars cringeworthy designs. These look like someone with parkinsons cut them out:



The one in the middle...headstock looks like a mutated sperm cell with a splash of red food coloring lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

QuantumCybin said:


> The one in the middle...headstock looks like a mutated sperm cell with a splash of red food coloring lol


Annnddddd this is how you get sigged.


----------



## Leviathus

Haha those SVS's are ridiculous!


----------



## Demiurge

SVS website*: "Ready for a *customized* guitar or bass that *sounds* as good as it *looks*?" They're really just serving a meatball over the middle o' the plate with that.

*Splash page that links to their FB.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

KnightBrolaire said:


> ahh my bad.
> here's some more of SVS guitars cringeworthy designs. These look like someone with parkinsons cut them out:


i want relic and vintage version of those


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Demiurge said:


> SVS website*: "Ready for a *customized* guitar or bass that *sounds* as good as it *looks*?" They're really just serving a meatball over the middle o' the plate with that.
> 
> *Splash page that links to their FB.


Sooo... if it sounds "as good as it looks," does that mean they are literally saying they sound like shit? Because, well... they look like shit.


----------



## Djentlyman

Surprised this hasn't been posted yet


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The cringe is strong with that one.


----------



## Soya

I don't get why a legit builder like Ormsby would want to associate their name with that douche.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Soya said:


> I don't get why a legit builder like Ormsby would want to associate their name with that douche.


perry wanted to help jared out by giving him a functional meme guitar and in the process gain a lot of goodwill/attention for having built such a ridiculous exhibition piece.


----------



## Soya

I suppose. Guess its just business.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so this is a headless v that rick toone built. I don't know if the guy playing it is a munchkin or something but it looks gigantic.


----------



## crackout

Djentlyman said:


> Surprised this hasn't been posted yet



The fretboard inlay and to some extent the illuminated "Ormsby" logo in the headstock ruin everything.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not sure where to put this, but whatever. This headless shit has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

And here's some playing with this fucking feces shovel. Not only does it look like it, it sounds like it too.






The tagline for this guitar -- or frankly anything past 7 strings -- should be, "With less ability... comes more strings... Buy... the Ormsby... 57 string...guibass!" /movieadvoice


----------



## blacai

I see all kids, including the owner, are enjoying it.


----------



## technomancer

I've seen this on Facebook and it really seemed like all associated with it were treating it as a joke...



Spaced Out Ace said:


> And here's some playing with this fucking feces shovel. Not only does it look like it, it sounds like it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tagline for this guitar -- or frankly anything past 7 strings -- should be, "With less ability... comes more strings... Buy... the Ormsby... 57 string...guibass!" /movieadvoice


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

It is. Whether you find him funny or not, Jared is a comedian with a guitar.


----------



## BigBossAF

The whole 18 string guitar was for a joke video on new year's eve, but Jared got scammed from this dude (some of you might know the story) and Ornsby stepped in and offered to make it happen xD
Can't say what's more useless this or the 9 neck Fender beast xD


----------



## odibrom

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not sure where to put this, but whatever. This headless shit has gotten out of hand.




Those Gittler guitars are serious guitars dude, please don't include them here. They have been meticulously thought and designed to look and feel like they do. Those are works of art and science...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

odibrom said:


> Those Gittler guitars are serious guitars dude, please don't include them here. They have been meticulously thought and designed to look and feel like they do. Those are works of art and science...


That sounds like something that Gittler Guitars would say


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

odibrom said:


> Those Gittler guitars are serious guitars dude, please don't include them here. They have been meticulously thought and designed to look and feel like they do. Those are works of art and science...


I wasn't sure where to put it, so I put it here since the threads pretty active. I think they are sorta interesting myself, but not sure I'd pay 7k to buy one.


----------



## odibrom

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> That sounds like something that Gittler Guitars would say



lol... in my behalf, not even close, I just like the concept as functional guitar, which they are.

However I'd rather use those $$ in the new Chrome boy...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The tagline for this guitar -- or frankly anything past 7 strings -- should be, "With less ability... comes more strings... Buy... the Ormsby... 57 string...guibass!" /movieadvoice



Lol wrong on so many levels. There are lots of prominent 8 string guitar players.


----------



## downburst82

Petar Bogdanov said:


> It is. Whether you find him funny or not, Jared is a comedian with a guitar.


Pretty much this. I don't personally like his content all that much...but he is a basically just a guy making his living making fun/funny guitar videos..thats awesome and good for him.

The Ormsby guitar is a silly over the top creation to get attention.
So many other things are created in the world only for this purpose and sometimes they cost billions, take years to construct and cost people their lives.
So why is the guitar world so angry about Perry taking a few weeks to create an 18 string guitar for JD to create a piece of music with


----------



## xzacx

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> That sounds like something that Gittler Guitars would say



The MOMA considers them works of art too, considering there's a Gittler in its collection.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Lol wrong on so many levels. There are lots of prominent 8 string guitar players.


Tough. I was originally going to say "anything past 6 string."


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Tough. I was originally going to say "anything past 6 string."




"Anything past 8" Then we'd both be on the same level.


----------



## man jerk

double post


----------



## man jerk

KnightBrolaire said:


> so this is a headless v that rick toone built. I don't know if the guy playing it is a munchkin or something but it looks gigantic.




Todd isn't a big guy. I've never seen the V in person but I don't think its unusually big.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

man jerk said:


> Todd isn't a big guy. I've never seen the V in person but I don't think its unusually big.


Toone is usually pretty good at making his instruments proportional so I just assumed he was a smaller guy, or the camera angles were making it seem overly large.
It doesn't look quite as big here:


----------



## nyxzz

Behold: The ESP CS OJ Simpson MII

https://reverb.com/item/9834222-199...t-chris-compston-artwork-electric-guitar-ohsc


----------



## NickS

nyxzz said:


> Behold: The ESP CS OJ Simpson MII
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/9834222-199...t-chris-compston-artwork-electric-guitar-ohsc



I would _probably_ pick this up IF the case was shaped like a white Ford Bronco!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nyxzz said:


> Behold: The ESP CS OJ Simpson MII
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/9834222-199...t-chris-compston-artwork-electric-guitar-ohsc


I see your OJ ESP and raise you a gibson Yahoo explorer:
https://reverb.com/item/6133482-gibson-custom-shop-yahoo-explorer


----------



## NickS

Seriously though, why in the actual [email protected] do either of these exist???????


----------



## dr_game0ver

This ESP OJ will go well with my BTK Jackson.


----------



## vilk

ok the Yahoo! one will be totally hilarious in 30 years when only us millennials (and maybe if some of you genxers are still kicking) know what it means


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> ok the Yahoo! one will be totally hilarious in 30 years when only us millennials (and maybe if some of you genxers are still kicking) know what it means


I wish there was a corresponding pets.com SG or something, that would be even funnier


----------



## vilk

I want askjeeves.com


----------



## r33per

Can't see this posted in this thread already, so here we are: Majesty Nomac. I know regular Majesties (that is the plural, right?) have a Marmite love it/hate it quality and that's fine, but this looks incredibly ugly. Give me the rubies, keep the guitar.


----------



## Splenetic

I was just looking at some shit on reverb..... and this just cracked me up LOL.






Not actually a "funny" guitar per se... In fact a lovely guitar, Schecter Hellraiser C-7. That said the ESP logo at first glance was just like "WUTLOL!?" .... I'm gonna have to do this with my LTD's truss rod cover and one of my Schecters, it's obnoxiously awesome.


----------



## vilk

Does ESP own Schecter everywhere or only in Japan?


----------



## Splenetic

Same parent company/owner afaik, but to me it's funny cause in the past they always seemed keen to separate the two, and cause they were at the same time clearly sharing some design aspects, not to mention the same factories in many cases. I like both about the same, so it's not even a knock on one or the other haha.


----------



## Curt

Saw this on reverb a moment ago scrolling through ESP/LTD stuff.


modified viper 10, and he is asking for over $300 for it. lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Curt said:


> Saw this on reverb a moment ago scrolling through ESP/LTD stuff.


Lmao


----------



## Curt

r33per said:


> Can't see this posted in this thread already, so here we are: Majesty Nomac. I know regular Majesties (that is the plural, right?) have a Marmite love it/hate it quality and that's fine, but this looks incredibly ugly. Give me the rubies, keep the guitar.



I am being 100% honest when I say I would love one of those.


----------



## blacai

The pickup every djent needs...


Curt said:


> Saw this on reverb a moment ago scrolling through ESP/LTD stuff.


----------



## r33per

Curt said:


> I am being 100% honest when I say I would love one of those.


See?!? Marmite!!!


----------



## blacai

New Gibson Custom Boogie Van...and they still might not know why they are going into bankruptcy


----------



## bostjan

blacai said:


> New Gibson Custom Boogie Van...and they still might not know why they are going into bankruptcy


Is that Gibson's answer to the bevel?
Also, your signature, "I have a purple one," threw me off for a second - I was thinking you were saying that you had one of these. 

And as for that ESP with the EMG SC - I'd honestly like to try that, just to see how it sounds. Probably like how it looks, but I just want to be sure.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

blacai said:


> New Gibson Custom Boogie Van...and they still might not know why they are going into bankruptcy


Goddamn, that is fucking ugly. I mean, those are so fucking ugly, you'd almost expect to be slapped for pulling this fucking thing out in public.


----------



## spudmunkey

Eh, I can't hate it. I like the idea of limited runs of unique paint jobs, and these remind me of specific Hot Wheels I used to have as a kid in the 80s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blacai said:


> New Gibson Custom Boogie Van...and they still might not know why they are going into bankruptcy


That rivals the zoot suit as one of the ugliest finishes gibson has ever made


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> Eh, I can't hate it. I like the idea of limited runs of unique paint jobs, and these remind me of specific Hot Wheels I used to have as a kid in the 80s.


The difference is Hot Wheels are like a dollar or two a piece, and these are likely 1k-2k.


----------



## mongey

blacai said:


> New Gibson Custom Boogie Van...and they still might not know why they are going into bankruptcy


fucking hideous


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The difference is Hot Wheels are like a dollar or two a piece, and these are likely 1k-2k.



See them blocks? Double those prices, buddy.


----------



## spudmunkey

$4,999 MSRP


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> $4,999 MSRP



Sounds about right. 

We moan and groan about this option and that spec raising the price, but that shits got nothing on those pearl blocks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> See them blocks? Double those prices, buddy.


I wouldn't even pay 1k for that fugly dogshit. Lmfao


----------



## spudmunkey

It's better than their 3A quilted top limited editions...for $1000 more!


----------



## downburst82

Curt said:


> Saw this on reverb a moment ago scrolling through ESP/LTD stuff.
> 
> 
> modified viper 10, and he is asking for over $300 for it. lol



I wonder if this is to pull of the Local H style guitar/bass live? The pickup over the E-A would be routed to a different output and run through octave pedal and into a bass amp.


----------



## blacai




----------



## KnightBrolaire

blacai said:


>


lmao


----------



## NickS

blacai said:


>



The ultimate drop Z guitar?????


----------



## nyxzz

blacai said:


>


Is this Jared Dines guitar?


----------



## tedtan

blacai said:


>



I started to ask if it even djents as a joke, but it's obvious from the pic that djenting is all it is capable of, so I'll refrain.


----------



## r33per

blacai said:


> New Gibson Custom Boogie Van...and they still might not know why they are going into bankruptcy


Showed wife: " they're hideous!"

That's my girl


----------



## A-Branger

blacai said:


>



but does it Djent?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

A-Branger said:


> but does it Djent?


Nope. It goes "Buh dinn buh dinn buh duh buh dinn."


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nope. It goes "Buh dinn buh dinn buh duh buh dinn."



If that's the noise of a dog playing with a coiled door stop you're 100% right.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> If that's the noise of a dog playing with a coiled door stop you're 100% right.


That was the intention.


----------



## Seabeast2000

blacai said:


> New Gibson Custom Boogie Van...and they still might not know why they are going into bankruptcy



Fu Manchu sig?


----------



## pahulkster

https://reverb.com/item/9834222-199...t-chris-compston-artwork-electric-guitar-ohsc

Talk about bargains


----------



## MoonJelly

It should come in a case painted to look like a white 90's Bronco.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

man why does Gibson do those stupid runs on Les Paul Customs... make ugly studios then there are at least people that can afford them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dineley said:


> man why does Gibson do those stupid runs on Les Paul Customs... make ugly studios then there are at least people that can afford them.


 poor people only want black and white guitars according to ibanez and esp


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yours for only 11.5K USD 














Or this gem for 18,000 USD


----------



## dr_game0ver

that first one, Wild Wildmaster custom?
EDIT: yep. https://www.wildcustomguitars.com/custom-shop/wildmaster-custom-candy/

also: https://www.wildcustomguitars.com/products/automotive/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dr_game0ver said:


> that first one, Wild Wildmaster custom?
> EDIT: yep. https://www.wildcustomguitars.com/custom-shop/wildmaster-custom-candy/
> 
> also: https://www.wildcustomguitars.com/products/automotive/


yup





the mustang ones would almost be tolerable if they just cleaned up the overall profile and made it look less busy.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

KnightBrolaire said:


> yours for only 11.5K USD



If this wasn't priced as ridiculously, that would be rad as hell man!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> If this wasn't priced as ridiculously, that would be rad as hell man!


I kind of like the body shape of the wild custom, but the graphics are hideous to me. then again, who am I to judge, crackle finishes and bengal paintjobs are some of my favorite finishes


----------



## bostjan

If I think of a scarab beetle instead of a Mustang, the third one almost works...


----------



## MoonJelly

I actually really dig the shape. In the right color it'd be really similar to the Raven that Kenny Hickey used to play.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

KnightBrolaire said:


> I kind of like the body shape of the wild custom, but the graphics are hideous to me. then again, who am I to judge, crackle finishes and bengal paintjobs are some of my favorite finishes



If the colour scheme of all the graphics was the same (so all blue or all red/gold) then I think it would be 1000x better.


----------



## downburst82

Ahhh craigslist...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Only 15K USD lmao
If you want to have a good laugh go look at the outrageous guitar finishes collections on reverb, there's some hilarious guitars going for stupid amounts of money






the flying dorito


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Is it bad that I kind of like this?


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Is it bad that I kind of like this?



Its original for sure. Price on these is TBA:

http://www.lacemusic.com/Teliki.php


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## blacai

Ok... that knob is missplaced.


The906 said:


>


----------



## xzacx

KnightBrolaire said:


> the flying dorito



I love the Katana personally - one of the few Fender designs I kinda want.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

xzacx said:


> I love the Katana personally - one of the few Fender designs I kinda want.


I don't mind it. definitely not my favorite v shape by any stretch (that'd be the esp arrow).


----------



## NateFalcon

No neck pickup, but 5 bridge pups?...how versatile lol


----------



## odibrom

^ That one has surfaced a couple of times already. That was a show case guitar with the purpose of pickup testing, AFAIK. Yah, it's a funny guitar but has a specific end and with that in mind I find it quite awesome. I feel that every guitar store that sells aftermarket pickups should have something like this. I'd go a little further and add some 2 ON/ON switches and replicate the Seymour Duncan's Tripleshot circuit, adding the possibility to get any of the single coils isolated, parallel or serial combos for each pickup. Shouldn't be much harder than what this already is...


----------



## Hollowway

odibrom said:


> ^ That one has surfaced a couple of times already. That was a show case guitar with the purpose of pickup testing, AFAIK. Yah, it's a funny guitar but has a specific end and with that in mind I find it quite awesome. I feel that every guitar store that sells aftermarket pickups should have something like this. I'd go a little further and add some 2 ON/ON switches and replicate the Seymour Duncan's Tripleshot circuit, adding the possibility to get any of the single coils isolated, parallel or serial combos for each pickup. Shouldn't be much harder than what this already is...


Yeah, that would be pretty sweet. Ecept, I’d be sitting for an hour trying to decide which pickup I like better, while my wife says, “they all sound exactly the same.”


----------



## NateFalcon

Obviously it’s a Seymour Duncan demo guitar...I totally get it for trying pickups, but its ugly as hell and funny imagining the pickups spinning around like ZZ Top’s fuzzy guitars. I could see some over the top guy trying to get schwifty with one of these...Micheal Angelo Batio style


----------



## NateFalcon

Speaking of: Here’s the spectacle himself...


----------



## NateFalcon

I can’t look at this guy without cracking up!!...goofy, over the top guitars- check. Hair (I honestly think it’s a wig) that looks like a “Fraggle Rock” character- check. Ridiculous “O” and angry faces while playing- check. He may be talented, but I’m confused who his target audience is supposed to be...?. What is this?...what the hell is he doing??...


----------



## NateFalcon

Is he trying to flex those scrawny arms?...haha...it looks like he’s flattening his bicep against his guitar to make it look bigger- weird...


----------



## NateFalcon

Is he trying to flex those scrawny arms?...haha...it looks like he’s flattening his bicep against his guitar to make it look bigger- weird...


----------



## Seabeast2000

blacai said:


> Ok... that knob is missplaced.



I conjured an image of the flying viking guys from Flash Gordon slinging these things in an epic power metal video.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NateFalcon said:


> Is he trying to flex those scrawny arms?...haha...it looks like he’s flattening his bicep against his guitar to make it look bigger- weird...


He should look into ERGs.


----------



## NateFalcon

...Extra Ripped Guns lol


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 59439
> I can’t look at this guy without cracking up!!...goofy, over the top guitars- check. Hair (I honestly think it’s a wig) that looks like a “Fraggle Rock” character- check. Ridiculous “O” and angry faces while playing- check. He may be talented, but I’m confused who his target audience is supposed to be...?. What is this?...what the hell is he doing??...



He’s just a pudgy bald guy in Chicago with a master’s degree in music, and the 80’s-centric crowd that goes for Yngwie and Steel Panther is too big of a market to ignore. I’m sure he’ll eventually hang the wig and girdle up and teach at a community college somewhere, but for now doing what he loves pays the bills. His act is no more cringey than weekend warriors with ear gauges headbanging in unison. I love that Batio exists.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 59439
> I can’t look at this guy without cracking up!!...goofy, over the top guitars- check. Hair (I honestly think it’s a wig) that looks like a “Fraggle Rock” character- check. Ridiculous “O” and angry faces while playing- check. He may be talented, but I’m confused who his target audience is supposed to be...?. What is this?...what the hell is he doing??...


I thought he had stolen a bad Ramones costume wig from a Halloween store, to be honest.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Welcome to the internet!


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Another CL gem...
https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/d/5-neck-guitar/6512891899.html


----------



## Seabeast2000

remorse is for the dead said:


> Another CL gem...
> https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/d/5-neck-guitar/6512891899.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 59440
> View attachment 59441



That's only $110/neck. Sweet deal.

Wait a sec, is that a handle on that case?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 59436
> No neck pickup, but 5 bridge pups?...how versatile lol


this would really make my pickup shootouts so much less tedious.

I'll give MAB credit, he's been doing his own thing for 40 years or so. It's like if Johnny Ramone could actually play guitar, but chose to only play poorly written but highly technical wankfests. 
Fun fact: MAB is actually a lefty, who learned how to play right handed originally, then decided he was going to be ambidextrous on guitar.


----------



## Zoobiedood

Don't dis Fraggles like that! They rocked way more than MAB ever did.


----------



## BornToLooze

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 59439
> I can’t look at this guy without cracking up!!...goofy, over the top guitars- check. Hair (I honestly think it’s a wig) that looks like a “Fraggle Rock” character- check. Ridiculous “O” and angry faces while playing- check. He may be talented, but I’m confused who his target audience is supposed to be...?. What is this?...what the hell is he doing??...



Probably the same people that buy all the funky ass Razorbacks and all that other weird shit Dean makes.


----------



## bostjan

Zoobiedood said:


> Don't dis Fraggles like that! They rocked way more than MAB ever did.


----------



## MoonJelly

Funny because I feel offended when I look at it. I'm not a purist at all...yet this just seems like solemn mockery to me.


----------



## odibrom

I'll reply with this... 





From this page: http://www.strat-talk.com/threads/new-john-mayer-strat-released.465465/page-5#post-3101813


----------



## MoonJelly

If it was an actual fender rep who posted that in response to PRS, I want to be their best friend


----------



## bostjan

Wow.

Reminds me of the pissing match between Fender and Gibson in the wake of the Gibson Jimi Hendrix signature a couple years ago:


----------



## MoonJelly

I guess that PRS has always been a whore for Gibson in my mind. For them to fake a Fender this far in the game was a shock lol.

Anyway


----------



## vilk

MoonJelly said:


> I guess that PRS has always been a whore for Gibson in my mind. For them to fake a Fender this far in the game was a shock lol.
> 
> Anyway


Fuck yeah! That's what this thread is all about. My favorite part is the hair


----------



## Seabeast2000

vilk said:


> Fuck yeah! That's what this thread is all about. My favorite part is the hair


I smell a new trendy custom shop option for 2018.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yesss furry guitars are back in


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> yesss furry guitars are back in



View media item 754


----------



## A-Branger

did someone wanted a Vader?........







LOL https://reverb.com/item/10705900-fu...igure-case-the-vadercaster-2018-the-dark-side


----------



## luislais

Oh my god the furry guitars!


----------



## RND

bostjan said:


> Wow.
> 
> Reminds me of the pissing match between Fender and Gibson in the wake of the Gibson Jimi Hendrix signature a couple years ago:


I don't even consider myself a purist at all, but these just seem so... wrong


----------



## Splenetic

What the shit happened here??? .....and why do I kinda like it?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> What the shit happened here??? .....and why do I kinda like it?


That carve is hideous; but mustache inlays ftw!


----------



## Science_Penguin

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> What the shit happened here??? .....and why do I kinda like it?



And here we see the prototype for the DBZ Bolero.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

It looks like someone poured too much batter into the mold.


----------



## bostjan

A-Branger said:


> did someone wanted a Vader?........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL https://reverb.com/item/10705900-fu...igure-case-the-vadercaster-2018-the-dark-side



I'll see your Vader and raise you a Maul...






Not sure if it's:
A) A Star Wars ad
B) A dentist ad
C) A missed opportunity for a doubleneck
or
D) All of the above.


----------



## Seabeast2000

180 degree doubleneck with LED lighted headstocks would be pretty effing cool, if you're tall enough to spin them around w/o hitting the floor.


----------



## crackout

bostjan said:


> I'll see your Vader and raise you a Maul...
> 
> Not sure if it's:
> A) A Star Wars ad
> B) A dentist ad
> C) A missed opportunity for a doubleneck
> or
> D) All of the above.



E) a hockey stick


----------



## vilk

Dude a hockeystock ESP is like my dream guitar


----------



## LordCashew

The906 said:


> I smell a new trendy custom shop option for 2018.



Scented hair? With what, pray tell?


----------



## Seabeast2000

LordIronSpatula said:


> Scented hair? With what, pray tell?


 Essence of Goatee.


----------



## NateFalcon

Gibson BETTER get schwifty with some new models or they’ll be out of business...maybe that’s their problem, they’ve been suing everyone since nickels were wooden for stealing their ideas -the same ideas they solely cling to, and are now almost out of business because of....ironic


----------



## NateFalcon

Don’t rip off these classics...


----------



## NateFalcon

Come sit on grandpa’s knee while he plays you a tune...


----------



## InCasinoOut

Ugh, some of these are just proof that you can be a skilled craftsman, but be a terrible artist/designer at the same time. Woof.


----------



## odibrom

... and the wangcaster again after 10 or so pages...


----------



## LordCashew

NateFalcon said:


> Don’t rip off these classics...


----------



## Cynicanal

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 59682
> Don’t rip off these classics...


Stupid headstock aside, I kind of like the Moderne.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Not sure if this one has already made the rounds. $399 on the Baye. 
I kind of like it and I'm not ashamed, i just don't know if the bass would be better on top or not.


----------



## NateFalcon

odibrom said:


> ... and the wangcaster again after 10 or so pages...


Sorry, I didn’t scour through 78 pages to double check


----------



## NateFalcon

Cynicanal said:


> Stupid headstock aside, I kind of like the Moderne.


That headstock is the clencher


----------



## odibrom

The wangcaster surfaces every 10 pages or so. It's already a classic here at SSO... probably the most posted guitar in this thread...


----------



## NateFalcon

It’s bound to happen...after 70 some pages you’re gonna come full circle. My bad if these ones popped up before...


----------



## odibrom

The top one is new to my eyes, the bottom one not so much...


----------



## Cynicanal

How on earth do you even _play_ the legs guitar? It's like terrible upper-fret access where you're reaching across the body, but worse, and up and down the entire neck!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Cynicanal said:


> How on earth do you even _play_ the legs guitar? It's like terrible upper-fret access where you're reaching across the body, but worse, and up and down the entire neck!


Duh you just tap on them like MAB does


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Duh you just tap on them like MAB does


fake chow


----------



## NateFalcon

That guy hasn’t seen what’s in between a chicks legs since 1983...pathetic bastard...


----------



## NateFalcon

Here’s a real creeper...


----------



## AxeHappy

Did he ever actually play it or was it just a prop for The Pick of Destiny?


----------



## vilk

AxeHappy said:


> Did he ever actually play it or was it just a prop for The Pick of Destiny?


That photo posted in the thread is not from the Pick of Destiny so I'm guessing that he did bring it out at a D concert


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ZZ Top would love this




minus the terrible headstock, I kind of like this.




lame








When ESP Japan copies Dean's headstock and aesthetics


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> ZZ Top would love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minus the terrible headstock, I kind of like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When ESP Japan copies Dean's headstock and aesthetics



Top one, ultra brutal. Give it a goat head headstock and maybe black fur. i like it. 
The bottom one. OSHA called and demands you attach safety tags before posting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Top one, ultra brutal. Give it a goat head headstock and maybe black fur. i like it.
> The bottom one. OSHA called and demands you attach safety tags before posting.


too bad those are bull horns, not goat horns lol. Just embrace the cowboy vibe and get a bull skull headstock.
The diamond plate one would be tolerable, except for the fact that it has that fucking dean headstock. God I hate that headstock.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> too bad those are bull horns, not goat horns lol. Just embrace the cowboy vibe and get a bull skull headstock.
> The diamond plate one would be tolerable, except for the fact that it has that fucking dean headstock. God I hate that headstock.


That is an offensive weapon. Drywall, small kids and dogs fear it.


----------



## bostjan

Running with the idea of the first one, put deer skin and deer antlers with an arrow headstock and you have Ted Nugent's dream guitar.
2:1 odds the second one is inspired by the Wangcaster. 
Running with the aesthetic of the third one, someone should make a guitar (even, better yet, a bass) with a "Billy Bass" body. Play a riff, pause for a second, mash the button, and Billy Bass turns his head and starts singing along... I could probably sell at least a dozen of those if I got them on QVC.





Better yet, mod it with an Arduino or whatever and make it programmable with the lyrics and everything...

The fourth one - almost kind of cool, but it misses pretty much every mark.

The ESP probably weighs a ton and yes, the headstock is stupid. I bet it would make a decent weapon, though. You'd need to wear a shirt with kevlar sleeves if you do any windmills, though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Running with the idea of the first one, put deer skin and deer antlers with an arrow headstock and you have Ted Nugent's dream guitar.
> 2:1 odds the second one is inspired by the Wangcaster.
> Running with the aesthetic of the third one, someone should make a guitar (even, better yet, a bass) with a "Billy Bass" body. Play a riff, pause for a second, mash the button, and Billy Bass turns his head and starts singing along... I could probably sell at least a dozen of those if I got them on QVC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, mod it with an Arduino or whatever and make it programmable with the lyrics and everything...
> 
> The fourth one - almost kind of cool, but it misses pretty much every mark.
> 
> The ESP probably weighs a ton and yes, the headstock is stupid. I bet it would make a decent weapon, though. You'd need to wear a shirt with kevlar sleeves if you do any windmills, though.


I kind of want a big mouth billy that screams metal songs at people. "DARRRKNESS IMPRISONING MEE ABSOLUTE HORROR"https://genius.com/Metallica-one-lyrics#note-1098714


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I kind of want a big mouth billy that screams metal songs at people. "DARRRKNESS IMPRISONING MEE ABSOLUTE HORROR"


FUCK IT ALL AND FUCKING NO REGRETS


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> FUCK IT ALL AND FUCKING NO REGRETS


Flood will follow FLOOOOOD!
Dying time is here!
...Damn fish incorporated.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Flood will follow FLOOOOOD!
> Dying time is here!
> ...Damn fish incorporated.


I FISH, YOUR LAKE
THIS HOOK WILL HAVE SOME BAIT
HARVESTER OF SORROW-OH


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> I FISH, YOUR LAKE
> THIS HOOK WILL HAVE SOME BAIT
> HARVESTER OF MINNOW-AHS



FTFY


----------



## bostjan

Double post


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> FTFY


Let's take this on the road.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=183133725513

Was scrolling past all the Japanese Strandberg listings and noticed this pricey twenty *five *fret knockoff, featuring famously craptastic “Overlord of Music” Steinberger bridge, fake neck-thru stripes, and backscratcher headpiece. It also includes a place to not rest your arm that can hold several sets of car keys.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

@Andrew Lloyd Webber and anyone else:

Those Ebay ads that claim they are in Japan are mostly fake ads. They steal pics from reputable websites like Ishibashi or Digimart, use them for themselves, then make up the prices to INSANE amounts because they think people are stupid enough to buy their lies.

This actually happened directly to me once, as I had ordered my Carvin JB200 and Sound House (the former Japanese dealer) had put a picture up of my purple one on their site. A really cool guitarist I met through the CarvinBBS, pmed me shortly after asking, "Are you selling your JB200?" and gave me the link. It was an ad, using the stolen picture from Sound House, and marking up the price like 100,000 yen or so above what I actually paid for it. I HIGHLY recommend that if you see an ad saying they are selling from Japan, to cross reference the guitar on Digimart, because I'm SURE you'll find that the picture is stolen from a website over here.

These people are thieves trying to steal your money, so do NOT trust them. If you ever have a question about a specific ebay ad, PLEASE pm me here and I can also help if you want.


----------



## Edika

MatiasTolkki said:


> @Andrew Lloyd Webber and anyone else:
> 
> Those Ebay ads that claim they are in Japan are mostly fake ads. They steal pics from reputable websites like Ishibashi or Digimart, use them for themselves, then make up the prices to INSANE amounts because they think people are stupid enough to buy their lies.
> 
> This actually happened directly to me once, as I had ordered my Carvin JB200 and Sound House (the former Japanese dealer) had put a picture up of my purple one on their site. A really cool guitarist I met through the CarvinBBS, pmed me shortly after asking, "Are you selling your JB200?" and gave me the link. It was an ad, using the stolen picture from Sound House, and marking up the price like 100,000 yen or so above what I actually paid for it. I HIGHLY recommend that if you see an ad saying they are selling from Japan, to cross reference the guitar on Digimart, because I'm SURE you'll find that the picture is stolen from a website over here.
> 
> These people are thieves trying to steal your money, so do NOT trust them. If you ever have a question about a specific ebay ad, PLEASE pm me here and I can also help if you want.



Now that you mention it I have seen ebay ads for the exact same guitar, as the photos are the same, from different "Japanese" shops with various prices. Some are the same but in one case have free shipping while the other ad will have a lower price and pay for the shipping. Other ads will have the guitar a couple hundred more. I always though it was the same location just trying to grab as much as they can but also have a lower price floating to move the guitar but I never thought it would be fake stores, especially with ebay's buyer protection and return policies.

Example but with not vast price difference:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gibson-G...841927?hash=item33e5269087:g:cKUAAOSwpzVarOWB
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gibson-G...717600?hash=item3d5d15d7a0:g:qpMAAOSwb9BarOWB


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Here, I'll show you how bad it is. It's easier for me to do this with Ibanez since I know Ibbies better than other makers:

Look at this JEM77LNG. These cost WAY less than this over here. Also, this idiot didn't even bother to hide the fact that he jacked this from Ikebe

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=332565894632

Here's a J custom lifted from Ikebe as well

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=112590154189

Here's how Ishibashi ALWAYS takes their pics. If you see ANY that look like this with an outrageous price, it's crap:

http://store.ishibashi.co.jp/ec/pro/disp/1/11-313656400


----------



## blacai




----------



## blacai




----------



## lewis

blacai said:


>



what an utter pile of trash this is hahahaha


----------



## Kaura

blacai said:


>



That's actually kinda cool. I can totally imagine some Japanese visual kei guitarist playing that.


----------



## Werecow

blacai said:


>



Designed and built in Mordor.


----------



## skmanga

looks like a stealth jet to me.
Not bad!


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Kaura said:


> That's actually kinda cool. I can totally imagine some Japanese visual kei guitarist playing that.



It doesn't have frilly crap like flowers on it, won't work for visual kei.


----------



## spudmunkey

lewis said:


> what an utter pile of trash this is hahahaha



I mean...I assume it's more of an art project than an actual attempt at creating some new special musical instrument, since it's literally impossible to play except for maybe open notes


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> I mean...I assume it's more of an art project than an actual attempt at creating some new special musical instrument, since it's literally impossible to play except for maybe open notes



It's the REAL Harp guitar...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> It's the REAL Harp guitar...


That almost looks like a farm implement or some such. Perhaps for drying tobacco leaves.


----------



## LordCashew

blacai said:


>



Looks like a cello body. Too bad the bridge isn’t arched enough for playing with a bow - I’d probably buy it if that were the case.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> Looks like a cello body. Too bad the bridge isn’t arched enough for playing with a bow - I’d probably buy it if that were the case.


there's a guy building guitarcellos/guitarviols that you can play with a bow.
https://togamanguitars.com/


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

blacai said:


>



i love the specs and would have bought it, but wish it had a maple fret board...

said no sso member ever!


----------



## spudmunkey

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i love the specs and would have bought it, but wish it had a maple neck...
> 
> said no sso member ever!



It *does* have maple necks. It has rosewood _fretboards. _


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's a guy building guitarcellos/guitarviols that you can play with a bow.
> https://togamanguitars.com/




I just discovered these on youtube last night and was GASing hard... Then I log in here and you've posted one.

Surely this is a sign...

How do I convince my wife that this is a good use of $5k+...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> I just discovered these on youtube last night and was GASing hard... Then I log in here and you've posted one.
> 
> Surely this is a sign...
> 
> How do I convince my wife that this is a good use of $5k+...


I've wanted one for years but the price tag has always made me run off. It would be really cool to play guitar pieces using a bow though.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> It would be really cool to play guitar pieces using a bow though.



Big +1 here. A Chinese shop called Song Chung has some more traditionally-styled arpeggiones on ebay for about $800 and I've flirted with buying one for years. I would love to adapt some of the guitar literature for arco playing - Brouwer etude No. VI for instance would sound incredible played with a bow, but the close chord voicings are not at all idiomatic on cello.

To conclude my derailment of this thread, I found a guy named Peter Yates who performs guitar music on a Chinese arpeggione -

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> Big +1 here. A Chinese shop called Song Chung has some more traditionally-styled arpeggiones on ebay for about $800 and I've flirted with buying one for years. I would love to adapt some of the guitar literature for arco playing - Brouwer etude No. VI for instance would sound incredible played with a bow, but the close chord voicings are not at all idiomatic on cello.
> 
> To conclude my derailment of this thread, I found a guy named Peter Yates who performs guitar music on a Chinese arpeggione -


[/QUOTE]
I think it'd be really cool to play a string version of asturias or some of Dowland's lute pieces. Recuerdos de la alhambra could be pretty cool if you arrange it in a conducive manner for the bow.


----------



## pondman

Aptly named. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trajik-C...083191?hash=item2139596ef7:g:xJMAAOSwbtNaL7TE



trajic by [url=https://


----------



## vilk

Good ol' Craigslist


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> Good ol' Craigslist


I see your trashy guitar and raise you one pam anderson V


----------



## bostjan

Missed opportunity for the rear shot to be painted on the rear of the same guitar with a trem cavity cover obscuring the naughty bits.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Missed opportunity for the rear shot to be painted on the rear of the same guitar with a trem cavity cover obscuring the naughty bits.


It's some kind of weird holoflash graphic. I guess it changes depending on how you look at it


----------



## dr_game0ver

Remind me on the Harley Benton Playboy we had some years ago...


----------



## A-Branger

bostjan said:


> Missed opportunity for the rear shot to be painted on the rear of the same guitar with a trem cavity cover obscuring the naughty bits.


or kjust have the output jack there hahaha


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## vilk




----------



## lewis

vilk said:


> Good ol' Craigslist



Looks like a naked man wearing a thong.
Type o negative


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Seabeast2000

feraledge said:


>


Yikes, what is going on there? O.G. Tele saddles, a square thing, and a 5" extra scale WITH humbucker?


----------



## feraledge

The906 said:


> Yikes, what is going on there? O.G. Tele saddles, a square thing, and a 5" extra scale WITH humbucker?


Yes, and I believe that the bridge might mean it’s like a 5” scale guitar with its own humbucker. 
In other words, Music Go Round in Columbia MO is a fucking nightmare.


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> Yikes, what is going on there? O.G. Tele saddles, a square thing, and a 5" extra scale WITH humbucker?


Not extra scale, it's to pick up sympathetic vibrations beyond the saddles. Some builders out there charge thousands of dollars for that. The square thing is a volume for the sympathetic strings. It's a nifty mod if you play drone music, but otherwise, not.


----------



## dr_game0ver

love the reverse output jack!


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Not extra scale, it's to pick up sympathetic vibrations beyond the saddles. Some builders out there charge thousands of dollars for that. The square thing is a volume for the sympathetic strings. It's a nifty mod if you play drone music, but otherwise, not.


Thanks, I have been knowed.


----------



## NateFalcon

feraledge said:


>


Fuck it, put a pickup on the headstock, too


----------



## ElRay

The906 said:


> Yikes, what is going on there? O.G. Tele saddles, a square thing, and a 5" extra scale WITH humbucker?



Tele barrel saddles
Humbucker behind the bridge to pick-up sympathetic vibrations
Strat inset jack, flipped-over to be an outie
A Les Paul Speed knob on some kind of a square plate, likely the volume for the humbucker
EDIT:


----------



## NateFalcon

NateFalcon said:


> Fuck it, put a pickup on the headstock, too


Well......nevermind...


----------



## NateFalcon

Is this a shoegaze thing or something?


----------



## NickS

That humbucker-on-the-headstock guitar looks like it's an acoustic, it'd be interesting to see the whole thing. Might fit in with the shoegaze kinda sound I guess?


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Bodes

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Sorry, but would 100% rock this!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60090
> 
> 
> Well......nevermind...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bodes said:


> Sorry, but would 100% rock this!


Same.


----------



## prlgmnr

The906 said:


>



Now what's it sound like when you play New Millenium Cyanide Christ


----------



## Demiurge

Yeah, the whole sympathetic string effect is really only useful if you can tune/intonate that section of the string.


----------



## blacai

https://www.guitar-list.com/r-hayes-instruments/electric-guitars/r-hayes-bugs-bunny
This was the first in the looney tunes series, and retailed at *$12000*. 100 models were made.


----------



## odibrom

12K???


----------



## DeepSixed

Bodes said:


> Sorry, but would 100% rock this!



Peavey Mantis!

https://www.guitarplayer.com/gear/whack-job-1985-peavey-mantis-lt


----------



## NateFalcon

Anyone played on these microtonal fretboards?...I fucked around on a microtone bass that felt really bizarre but see this becoming more popular with eccentric players


----------



## Seabeast2000

Looks like he's skipping the frets on that too string. Just be djenting.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

blacai said:


> https://www.guitar-list.com/r-hayes-instruments/electric-guitars/r-hayes-bugs-bunny
> This was the first in the looney tunes series, and retailed at *$12000*. 100 models were made.


You've gotta be fucking kidding me...


----------



## NateFalcon

Mononeon is an example of someone who uses microtonal as a straight up style instead of just layering, ambient or droning...plays his guitars upside-down and with socks over his headstock...weird shit, no doubt talented


----------



## NateFalcon

blacai said:


> https://www.guitar-list.com/r-hayes-instruments/electric-guitars/r-hayes-bugs-bunny
> This was the first in the looney tunes series, and retailed at *$12000*. 100 models were made.


The ears would be jamming right in your chin...good thing it’s not exactly a “headbangers” guitar


----------



## NateFalcon

blacai said:


> https://www.guitar-list.com/r-hayes-instruments/electric-guitars/r-hayes-bugs-bunny
> This was the first in the looney tunes series, and retailed at *$12000*. 100 models


. *dblpst


----------



## A-Branger

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60090
> 
> 
> Well......nevermind...


dj0nt kids ultimate nightmare


----------



## NateFalcon

Sweet guitar...nice testicles...


----------



## NateFalcon

This guy’s my new hero:


----------



## supertruper1988

I think this guy did all the drugs 






https://reverb.com/item/11028868-custom-walnut-baritone-electric-guitar-one-of-a-kind-luthier-designed-and-built-in-usa


----------



## NickS

supertruper1988 said:


> I think this guy did all the drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/11028868-custom-walnut-baritone-electric-guitar-one-of-a-kind-luthier-designed-and-built-in-usa



Whatever, dude! Look at that tone block! 


(I hope you can tell I'm being sarcastic).


----------



## A-Branger

more like "ok, got my wood block, building a guitar, lets do it!........ nah fuck it"


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

supertrjust 988 said:


> I think this guy did all the drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/11028868-custom-walnut-baritone-electric-guitar-one-of-a-kind-luthier-designed-and-built-in-usa



lol....its pre-built. just cut it to a shape to suit you!

i'll take two


----------



## QuantumCybin

Dat fret access tho


----------



## ElRay

supertruper1988 said:


> I think this guy did all the drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/11028868-custom-walnut-baritone-electric-guitar-one-of-a-kind-luthier-designed-and-built-in-usa


I think He's just trying to capitalize on the Bo Didly Fanbois:


----------



## jephjacques

I was like "it's goofy but whatever" until I saw the price tag, then I fucking lost it


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Surprised this wasn't posted. I don't dig it. Some might though. Kiesel zeus headless acoustic. I like the Zeus but not like this D:


----------



## blacai

^Kiesel just needs to release a headless ukelele.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Djente.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ if emmure play blue grass...


----------



## spudmunkey

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Surprised this wasn't posted. I don't dig it. Some might though. Kiesel zeus headless acoustic. I like the Zeus but not like this D:
> 
> View attachment 60336



Funny you say that...I don't like the Zeus, but I dig this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Surprised this wasn't posted. I don't dig it. Some might though. Kiesel zeus headless acoustic. I like the Zeus but not like this D:
> 
> View attachment 60336


part of me hates it, yet another part kind of wants one. Having a headless acoustic would be pretty sick for traveling.


----------



## ElRay

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Surprised this wasn't posted. I don't dig it. Some might though. Kiesel zeus headless acoustic. I like the Zeus but not like this D:
> 
> View attachment 60336


Got any video/audio clips? Dr. Google didn't find any.


----------



## spudmunkey

ElRay said:


> Got any video/audio clips? Dr. Google didn't find any.



it was only shown one of the live videos on Facebook, and then they also posted one "unplugged, recorded with a phone" videos, also to Facebook. So far it's only the one existing example, so it's not up on the site or anything yet.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hanging from the ceiling at the local Starving Musician:


----------



## QuantumCybin

spudmunkey said:


> Hanging from the ceiling at the local Starving Musician:



That guitar looks like it’s starving.


----------



## crackout

spudmunkey said:


> Hanging from the ceiling at the local Starving Musician:



I hope it stays there.


----------



## blacai

Someone tried to melt a plastic guitar...


spudmunkey said:


> Hanging from the ceiling at the local Starving Musician:


----------



## MoonJelly

Bass tuners, guitar strings 

Earlier I spit out my cocoa over a PRS that was an obvious strat. Apparently Ibanez also builds Suhrs now.

For whatever reason, it's much less offensive to my eyes, but I still giggled when I saw it.


----------



## Dcm81

I might have found other companies making strats funny about 40-50 years ago. Nowadays...meh


----------



## gujukal

24 frets, HH pickup config, no pickguard. Not really what i would call a strat copy. You can't compare it to the PRS silver sky imo.


----------



## MoonJelly

It's a Suhr copy, not a strat copy. It was Ibanez that made a Suhr copy for Tom Quayle, PRS that made a strat for John Mayer..


----------



## InCasinoOut

People keep saying that, but Suhr moderns, as nice as they are, are nothing new or unique. At all. Not to mention Suhr themselves have their own Strat, Tele, and Jaguar copy.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Some guitars are electric, while others are not.


----------



## MoonJelly

Anyways thread is derailed.


----------



## Wolfos

MoonJelly said:


> Bass tuners, guitar strings
> 
> Earlier I spit out my cocoa over a PRS that was an obvious strat. Apparently Ibanez also builds Suhrs now.
> 
> For whatever reason, it's much less offensive to my eyes, but I still giggled when I saw it.



It's a suhr in looks only. I demoed one and there's no comparison to suhr. Not that Ibanez is claiming that but still.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I tried a Suhr guitar and it was not an Ibanez guitar.


----------



## gujukal

I tried a flute and it was not a guitar.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber




----------



## KnightBrolaire

coral electric sitars look stupid, but are really fun to play. I realllllllly want one.


----------



## MoonJelly

http://otheroom.com/namm/guitars.html

Compilation of weird and funny ones. Minarik is always going to liven up the party


----------



## KnightBrolaire

minarik makes moser and bc rich seem classy in comparison


----------



## r33per

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Not sure if I'm offended by the word "Boutique" or "Showcase"...


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Found on facebook, presented with the seller's description:

```Hand made custom built one of a kind guitar.
Active pickups, skull deco volume and tone knobs, crimson red body work original wood grain pattern.
Built in distortion effects, a few cosmetic scuffs but nothing that effects playability.
Aforementioned effect switch is faulty in need of slight repair but is an easy fix otherwise excellent instrument. Happy to cover cost of repair prior to collection. Open to realistic offers too.```


----------



## bostjan

Man, that's one of the worst knob placements I've ever seen. Also, I think it's the grain pattern of the wood, but it looks like a footprint or something behind the bridge. It looks like some cool decisions were made making the guitar, but as an overall package, it just makes me want to run the other way.


----------



## blacai

I hate I miss this chance!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gibson-explorer-guitar-custom-homemade-/292492835121


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That's some DeVries quality right there.


----------



## blacai

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's some DeVries quality right there.


Actually...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/158630457612042/permalink/1196766847131726/


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

blacai said:


>



Though it looks bad now, in a few months, it will be a delicious cheese.


----------



## vilk

^those remind me of that Russian guy who was building things and posting the pictures on SSO

------------

Found another one! These never get old


----------



## Seabeast2000

blacai said:


> I hate I miss this chance!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gibson-explorer-guitar-custom-homemade-/292492835121


Is that body made entirely of BONDO? Fascinating.


----------



## Seabeast2000

vilk said:


> ^those remind me of that Russian guy who was building things and posting the pictures on SSO
> 
> ------------
> 
> Found another one! These never get old


Lame in comparison to previous guntar efforts. IMO.


----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> ^those remind me of that Russian guy who was building things and posting the pictures on SSO
> 
> ------------
> 
> Found another one! These never get old




1. Why do these always have a USA flag in the background?
2. Why is there an elliptical hole where the magazine would load?
3. What kind of gun is that even supposed to be?
4. Pickup selector switch should be in the shape of a trigger.


----------



## Albake21

bostjan said:


> 1. Why do these always have a USA flag in the background?
> 2. Why is there an elliptical hole where the magazine would load?
> 3. What kind of gun is that even supposed to be?
> 4. Pickup selector switch should be in the shape of a trigger.


Why waste time questioning perfection?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it looks like the gun that came with my gundam RX-78 model


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

For as much as I enjoy the Universal Century series, not having all the Wing models pains me.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

vilk said:


> ^those remind me of that Russian guy who was building things and posting the pictures on SSO


I've been thinking about that guy for like the last month but I can never find the thread that all of his builds were put into.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> For as much as I enjoy the Universal Century series, not having all the Wing models pains me.


the wing models are some of my favorites. I love the deathscythe and shenlong customs. I guess G-gundam would be a close second if only so I can scream shining finger from time to time.


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## bostjan

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60567


Should we ask the mod team to retitle the thread "Some Action Figures Are Too Funny Not to Post?" 

But, all jokes aside, Shenlong was the best Gundam ever.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Should we ask the mod team to retitle the thread "Some Action Figures Are Too Funny Not to Post?"
> 
> But, all jokes aside, Shenlong was the best Gundam ever.


 Shenlong custom's double dragon fist/flamethrower options were pretty sick. 
I'm honestly surprised we don't have an action figure/model thread


----------



## NateFalcon

I dig Sandrock from the Endless Waltz


----------



## MoonJelly

Some gifs


----------



## Soya

Heavyarms all day for me.


----------



## NateFalcon

Soya said:


> Heavyarms all day for me.
> View attachment 60581


A lot of versions of heavyarms, Custom is cool, most go for Kai Dreadnought...man, what’s next...Gorka Morka? lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I love this paint job, reminds me of some of the spawn figurines I have


----------



## pahulkster

Opened up the last page and feel like I may have missed something


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> it looks like the gun that came with my gundam RX-78 model



ESP's gotcha, bro: 
http://www.espguitars.co.jp/gundam/


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i Iove esp...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber




----------



## possumkiller

http://s876.photobucket.com/user/sopol733/media/modele2/szczupakgaleria002.jpg.html


----------



## odibrom

... eerrrr, guitars anyone?


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> ... eerrrr, guitars anyone?


----------



## ElRay

The906 said:


>


This one I kinda like for some odd reason. Now, if you could take the basic idea, but adjust it so it sets like an ergonomic guitar, but doesn't at all look like one, that's an idea.


----------



## Seabeast2000

ElRay said:


> This one I kinda like for some odd reason. Now, if you could take the basic idea, but adjust it so it sets like an ergonomic guitar, but doesn't at all look like one, that's an idea.


It's not bad imo.


----------



## NateFalcon

This one looks eerily like a poo pile...


----------



## NateFalcon

Funny in a over the top way...


----------



## odibrom

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60597
> This one looks eerily like a poo pile...



The snake's head could have been used to create a top horn... but yeah... the poop guitar...


----------



## NateFalcon

I actually kinda like this idea...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

The906 said:


>




looks like it was modeled after a kerry king tattoo...


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah at first I thought it was a KK sig from Halo...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60597
> This one looks eerily like a poo pile...


----------



## noise in my mind

I found this little jem
https://reverb.com/item/8001690-198...ibanez-prototype-by-joe-despagni-rare-iss1406


----------



## Albake21

noise in my mind said:


> I found this little jem
> https://reverb.com/item/8001690-198...ibanez-prototype-by-joe-despagni-rare-iss1406


$2.1k??? Oh god... I'll give them $20.


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## Seabeast2000

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60597
> This one looks eerily like a poo pile...


SSSSSSssssssssss.............


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## Seabeast2000

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60613


Those are some perfect Hit Parader and Circus photo op guitars.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I can't figure out if this is a functional guitar or not.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Longer than an M99 Barrett?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Where do I buy a case for this?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> I can't figure out if this is a functional guitar or not.


where the fuck are the pickups? or the bridge?


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> where the fuck are the pickups? or the bridge?


or the string posts and what are those things at the end of the fretboard?


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> where the fuck are the pickups? or the bridge?





The906 said:


> or the string posts and what are those things at the end of the fretboard?



This must be a prop or something. There's no way it was meant to be a real guitar lol. Either way it's super ugly!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I hate it but I hate this one more




this is equally terrible:




this one is kind of cool though:


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Dancing guitar, tsaaah!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NateFalcon

The906 said:


> Dancing guitar, tsaaah!


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## bostjan

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60619


When I first heard about those, I thought it would be super cool. Then I tried one at the shop, and it was heavy as hell, felt clunky and clumbsy, and sounded like a mess of weird upper mid frequencies.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60619


I like this one.....better on a wall but i like it.


----------



## Kaura

The906 said:


> I can't figure out if this is a functional guitar or not.



Sauron says hi, he wants himself back.


----------



## Cynicanal

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hate it but I hate this one more


Dude, how can you not like the Death Angel?!?! One of Jackson's coolest pointies (up there with the even rarer Death Kelly), I wish they mass-produced it instead of it being custom-shop only.

Also, I have no idea what that guitar on top is, but I really like that shape, too.


----------



## bostjan

Truth be told, I'd love to rock out on half or more of the guitars in this thread.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Cynicanal said:


> Dude, how can you not like the Death Angel?!?! One of Jackson's coolest pointies (up there with the even rarer Death Kelly), I wish they mass-produced it instead of it being custom-shop only.
> 
> Also, I have no idea what that guitar on top is, but I really like that shape, too.


nah the extreme kelly and extreme V are way better imo. The extreme warrior is horrifyingly bad, same with the death angel. Death angel is gross, it doesn't balance visually like the death kelly.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is equally terrible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is kind of cool though:



Swear I thought it said "Have faith in iPod".


----------



## possumkiller

https://reverb.com/item/11583614-video-1993-gibson-headless-sg-standard-red

Creative way to keep your fucked up guitar functional...


----------



## downburst82

possumkiller said:


> https://reverb.com/item/11583614-video-1993-gibson-headless-sg-standard-red
> 
> Creative way to keep your fucked up guitar functional...



I've always kind of liked this one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

man now I really want a headless explorer.


----------



## raytsh

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah the extreme kelly and extreme V are way better imo. The extreme warrior is horrifyingly bad, same with the death angel. Death angel is gross, it doesn't balance visually like the death kelly.



Wow, this looks great! Though the body looks smaller, nearly as small as a BC Rich Stealth. So it is probably much more neck heavy than a normal Warrior. :/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

raytsh said:


> Wow, this looks great! Though the body looks smaller, nearly as small as a BC Rich Stealth. So it is probably much more neck heavy than a normal Warrior. :/


i have no idea how it balances. I'd love to try one but death kellys are quite rare. Depending on how thick the body is it might balance quite well. At minimum it'd be really comfy in the classical position.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

KnightBrolaire said:


> man now I really want a headless explorer.



Just lean it anywhere near where your mother needs to vacuum.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

:headscratch: 
who the fuck keeps giving etherial money?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

KnightBrolaire said:


> :headscratch:
> who the fuck keeps giving etherial money?


Looks a bit odd, but it does appeal to me in some kind of sick, alien way.

However, when you start to zoom in, shit will go down I presume


----------



## MoonJelly

I've read that the business/craftsmanship aspects have improved with etherial, but their cosmetics are still vomit-inducing.


----------



## odibrom

MoonJelly said:


> I've read that the business/craftsmanship aspects have improved with etherial, but their cosmetics are still vomit-inducing.



When have that happened? I remember recently a user here that got a "guitar" from him and kept it for a week...end or so...


----------



## MoonJelly

Hmm well perhaps I'm mistaken. Seen some good press for them on Facebook and Instagram, seemed like the guy was putting in some more satisfying work for some. 

Too bad for folks who are into their schtick, I mean. I'm not invested whatsoever in the brand. If he did flawless work, I still would think they were hilariously stupid looking. I suppose that makes them excellent fodder for the thread.


----------



## auxioluck

Is it just my eyes playing tricks on me, or does the action look WAY too high on this guitar?

https://reverb.com/item/8284349-iba...9G7gpi_oGa5ACqXVxjzH2FGDqRoCoYUQAvD_BwE&pla=1


----------



## Cynicanal

I think it's just the goofy lighting angle causing that illusion.

(Also, you guys hating on Etherial's aesthetics makes me even more certain I'll never understand today's kids and their boring superstrats. I have no idea what their build quality is like, but _damn_ do they look cool!)


----------



## Soya

Saddles are near max height on the bridge, so yes the action is really high.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Cynicanal said:


> I think it's just the goofy lighting angle causing that illusion.
> 
> (Also, you guys hating on Etherial's aesthetics makes me even more certain I'll never understand today's kids and their boring superstrats. I have no idea what their build quality is like, but _damn_ do they look cool!)



There's quite a gap between fairly run of the mill super strats and whatever those Etherials are. While I own mostly guitars that fall into the "boring super strat" category I also really like the aesthetics of Padalka, Toone, Spalt, and even some Moser designs.

But I think my big problem with Etherial is that I just can't separate the absolutely abysmal quality from the instruments as a whole. I've been at this guitar thing for over two decades now and I just can't separate the two. It's why I can drool over a rather pedestrian looking Suhr or Anderson and ignore an entry level Fender.

I actually think Nayon's Tron inspired Etherial was kinda cool looking, but having seen several build threads and pictures of numerous completed Etherials over the last several years have me staying very far away.

Like what you like, but I don't see what age has to do with any of this. If anything I'd think it's the reverse, as if someone tried selling these things ten years ago they would probably be received similarly.


----------



## Cynicanal

Maybe only ten years ago they'd be received similarly, but the "play a conservative guitar and look like a normal guy on-stage" thing is definitely a relatively modern trend; back in my day, the image of "guy playing a guitar on stage" that people wanted to project/emulate involved pointy guitars with appropriately tacky paintjobs like flames or lightning or skulls or racecar inspired "decals" or diamond plates or swirls or whatever else. There's definitely been a move towards more conservative visual designs in the 21st century.


----------



## odibrom

I wouldn't say conservatives... maybe more synthetic. For one to know the middle, one has to travel to the extremes and guitar design have done that travel already... and will re do it over and over again. So it's not conservative, it's a new synthesis...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Cynicanal said:


> Maybe only ten years ago they'd be received similarly, but the "play a conservative guitar and look like a normal guy on-stage" thing is definitely a relatively modern trend; back in my day, the image of "guy playing a guitar on stage" that people wanted to project/emulate involved pointy guitars with appropriately tacky paintjobs like flames or lightning or skulls or racecar inspired "decals" or diamond plates or swirls or whatever else. There's definitely been a move towards more conservative visual designs in the 21st century.



I guess it depends on what kind of music you were into back then. I was really into extreme metal in the 90's and it was all black super strats with an occasional V or Explorer. To be fair I was never really into hair metal, especially in the 90's when it reached hilarious excess. I welcomed grunge.


----------



## Cynicanal

Huh, when I think '90s extreme metal, I'm thinking Deicide and their Warlocks, or Morbid Angel and Trey's Ironbird/Dave's red and black Tokai, or Bolt Thrower's BC Riches (and Jo decided that a freaking Ironbird wasn't extreme enough, and so cut even more points into it!), or Angelcorpse and Bill's Destroyers/Pete's Iceman basses, or Incantation and John McEntee's Mockingbird, or Suffocation and their BC Riches, or Immolation (who in their early days rocked Icemen and Mockingbirds, before Vigna got bit by the superstrat bug) etc, along with lots of local bands playing (ugh) Dimebag sigs (that stuff was everywhere in Texas... still is in DFW). Could just be confirmation bias, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I was thinking Bill Steer, Michael Amott, James Murphy, Allen West, Danny Corrales, Rob Barret, et.

I just remember a sea of black Ibanez and Jackson super strats with the occasional ESP thrown in. I remember Vs and some BCR stuff being popular, but not as much as the solid color super strats. 

This was all 20 something years ago. 

The catalogs of the time are probably the best time capsule as to what was popular. By 93' Ibanez was only offering Sabers and RGs for the most part, and axing at least two colors a year until the late 90's when more figured stuff was popular. Jackson was about the same, minus some Vs, but if you wanted anything other than blue, red or black you had to go custom. ESP was pretty much doing anything Jackson was. Heck, BC Rich was almost out of business in the 90's thanks to the Class Axe debacle. 

Not to mention grunge had a huge impact on music and guitar as well.


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## Seabeast2000

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60736
> View attachment 60735


"I don't always play acoustics, but when I do...its this thing, stay djenty my friends"


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## r33per

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60736


You know, at first I thought that was a cake guitar. Only on closer inspection did I realise the truth.

Once again, the cake is a lie.


----------



## Edika

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60735



A true campfire guitar, while playing take a piece and cook it in the fire!


----------



## dr_game0ver

the ideal guitar for some fat riffs.


----------



## r33per

Edika said:


> A true campfire guitar, while playing take a piece and cook it in the fire!


Or the valves on an amp biased slightly the wrong way?

Can't suggest that here: conversation would descend in whether EL34s give a better smoke that 6L6s and then someone would be bound to pipe up that they prefer the slow-roast quality of KT88s...


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## vilk

Yesss!!!!!


----------



## odibrom

i like that one... odd ball


----------



## cwhitey2

The906 said:


>



New Kiesel build?


----------



## Seabeast2000

cwhitey2 said:


> New Kiesel build?


Yes, its called the OptionFiftius, I think.


----------



## Seabeast2000

dbl


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


>


My only two problems with it: missing a seventh string and horrible headstock (looks like JAMES TYLER JAMES TYLER JAMES TYLER...)


----------



## zarg

Just found this on local classifieds as I was browsing for gear - not extremely weird but placement of that single is..... different


----------



## MoonJelly

The906 said:


>



I thought at first glance the headstock said Shoney's and it reminded me of Rick and Morty.







Has anyone posted a bedpan guitar yet? I hear the guitar used on Mad Max: Fury Road utilized one. The crappiest guitars you'll ever see


----------



## A-Branger

cwhitey2 said:


> New Kiesel build?


naaah its missing a bevel


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The906 said:


>


New Rick Toone design?


----------



## Wolfos

This just popped up for sale locally. Just look at the upper feet access *drool*


----------



## Albake21

Wolfos said:


> This just popped up for sale locally. Just look at the upper feet access *drool*


Honestly, cool idea, but just looks fucking awful lol


----------



## odibrom

That one is classic, but no neck pickup... for the ultimate shredder maybe... looks fragile also.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfos said:


> This just popped up for sale locally. Just look at the upper feet access *drool*



Those Dana Scoops are actually pretty freaking awesome. Look kinda goofy, but the quality was usually pretty great.


----------



## Wolfos

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those Dana Scoops are actually pretty freaking awesome. Look kinda goofy, but the quality was usually pretty great.



Well it's going for $600 Cad is your interested haha. The neck joint looks super sketchy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfos said:


> Well it's going for $600 Cad is your interested haha. The neck joint looks super sketchy.



Hmm...that's less than $500 in real money.

Link?


----------



## Wolfos

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hmm...that's less than $500 in real money.
> 
> Link?





ALVEREZ DANA SCOOP RARE TRADE FOR 7 STRING,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/gati...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

Price: $650 my bad so $like $13 US


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"So like $13 US"


----------



## downburst82

I've always wanted a Dana Scoop!...(%99 sure I've already mentioned that in this thread the other time (times?) Its been posted)

I would almost be willing to reach out to that add and see about shipping...almost, but I think its one of those guitars im only destined to own if it pops up locally for less than $500..


----------



## odibrom

There's a crack on the heel/neck Joint...


----------



## Hollowway

You just know there’s a girl named Dana Scoop somewhere, getting fricking pissed at all these posts showing up whenever she googles her name.


----------



## Soya

Well that's her own fault for being so conceited.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## vilk

That's kinda crazy because I'm pretty sure that the Dana Scoop I posted on page 1 the day I made this thread 3 years ago was only going for about $200. Somehow my mind is telling me it was 180$. Maybe it was 280$. I feel like there's an 8 involved but definitely not the first digit.


----------



## ElRay

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60736


This is not a guitar. It's a giant, guitar-shaped Cinnamon Roll.


----------



## ElRay

cwhitey2 said:


> New Kiesel build?


Designed by Etherial, built by Devries, post-sale warranty repairs by Kiesel.


----------



## luislais

This thread rules!!!


----------



## tedtan

ElRay said:


> Designed by Etherial, built by Devries, post-sale warranty repairs by Kiesel.



So, essentially worthless, then?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Not until it’s been autographed by Misha.


----------



## Wolfos

tedtan said:


> So, essentially worthless, then?


You mean priceless


----------



## vilk

ElRay said:


> This is not a guitar. It's a giant, guitar-shaped Cinnamon Roll.


wait, I don't get it. You cant' tell it's bacon?


----------



## MoonJelly

Perhaps he meant a bacon cinnamon roll. 

This one's making the rounds right now


----------



## pondman

Oh lordy 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hutchins...261268?hash=item2cd3a362d4:g:RWcAAOSw6XJa6trn



s-l1600 by [url=https://


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

pondman said:


> Oh lordy
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hutchins...261268?hash=item2cd3a362d4:g:RWcAAOSw6XJa6trn
> 
> 
> 
> s-l1600 by


I would comment about how hideous the headstock is, but then that would insinuate in some small degree that the rest of the guitar isn't equally terrible looking. Christ, that thing is ugly!


----------



## r33per

pondman said:


> Oh lordy
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hutchins...261268?hash=item2cd3a362d4:g:RWcAAOSw6XJa6trn
> 
> 
> 
> s-l1600 by


Was this Sterling's prototype for the St. Vincent?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

r33per said:


> Was this Sterling's prototype for the St. Vincent?




Talk about fugly as fuck guitars.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ElRay said:


> Designed by Etherial, built by Devries, post-sale warranty repairs by Kiesel.



lets get several people signed up, put half the money down and get a black friday run going...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

M3CHK1LLA said:


> lets get several people signed up, put half the money down and get a black friday run going...


----------



## QuantumCybin

Saw this on Instagram lol






A sacrificial price of only $3,500 bro what are you waiting for?!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

QuantumCybin said:


> Saw this on Instagram lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sacrificial price of only $3,500 bro what are you waiting for?!


I'm waiting for one of my testies to sell in order to buy it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

conpeth guitars is building one of those cock guitars right now. I'm not that familiar with the brand other than they're russian.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

QuantumCybin said:


> Saw this on Instagram lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sacrificial price of only $3,500 bro what are you waiting for?!



even if i had a million dollars...that is one itch i wouldnt scratch


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=282966515329


----------



## Edika

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=282966515329



Some people should not be allowed to own guitars.


----------



## pondman




----------



## NateFalcon

I’m surprised I don’t own one of these since I’m a total chainsaw fanatic lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 61061
> View attachment 61062
> View attachment 61063
> I’m surprised I don’t own one of these since I’m a total chainsaw fanatic lol


lmao that middle one, hopefully that chainsaw is non-functioning.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Tell me that's Jesse James Dupree


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao that middle one, hopefully that chainsaw is non-functioning.



Whats better than djent away while sawing down some trees.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Huh huh, Jackyl. Chainsaws are cool.


----------



## Demiurge

Give me a chainsaw with a guitar body. I presume the handle on the Jem was for this very purpose.


----------



## NateFalcon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Huh huh, Jackyl. Chainsaws are cool.



...on a Beavis and Butthead kick?...check out the newer, updated seasons if you haven’t already


----------



## MaxOfMetal

If you get a chance, watch when the guy from Jackyl went on the Tom Green Show.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> ...on a Beavis and Butthead kick?...check out the newer, updated seasons if you haven’t already


I've seen a few. They were pretty cool even though Mike can't really do Beavis' voice that well anymore.


----------



## NateFalcon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've seen a few. They were pretty cool even though Mike can't really do Beavis' voice that well anymore.


The Jersey Shore and UFC rips are hilarious


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> The Jersey Shore and UFC rips are hilarious


I like the one about finding the genesis of herpes or whatever if you trace their sexual partners back far enough.


----------



## pondman

Excellent fret access.



uglyy by [url=https://


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Demiurge

^Uncomfortable sitting down, uncomfortable standing up, uncomfortable hanging on the wall when someone asks how much you paid for it.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

The906 said:


>



This has to be a Wylde Audio prototype.


----------



## A-Branger

Dineley said:


> This has to be a Wylde Audio prototype.


inlays are too small


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

The906 said:


>



the fret markers look like the phoenix characters in the old-school arcade game...coincidence?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


>


the guy who built/painted this one is in one of the builder facebook groups I'm in. He's very proud of it. IIRC he used to be a pro painter for Jackson and still does finish work.


----------



## Hollowway

M3CHK1LLA said:


> the fret markers look like the phoenix characters in the old-school arcade game...coincidence?



 Can you imagine how cool it would be to tell Daemoness Dylan to do an 8-bit themed guitar? Or even specificy Space Invaders, or Galaga, or something.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Hollowway said:


> Can you imagine how cool it would be to tell Daemoness Dylan to do an 8-bit themed guitar? Or even specificy Space Invaders, or Galaga, or something.


You mean sorta like this but with a guitar?










The first one is a Rat type pedal into the preamp section of a SUNN Model T. The second is a Guv'nor clone.


----------



## MoonJelly

^Concerning the phoenix guitar... There's a fair number of works of art out there, created with a phenomenal level of execution, into which painstaking care, countless hours of thought/planning, and significant material sacrifice have been meted--and no one but the maker would have any interest in them.

IMO I think it's kinda cool but not enough I would buy it.


----------



## NateFalcon

You’d need a hell of an outfit to pull off that phoenix guitar


----------



## bostjan

NateFalcon said:


> You’d need a hell of an outfit to pull off that phoenix guitar








Eh? eh?


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Eh? eh?


----------



## bostjan

But does it RAWK!?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> But does it RAWK!?


Yeah, seriously.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Styx/Dio TS song....


----------



## odibrom

Damn, those guitar sounds... the voice timbre... outch... the lyrics!

Guilty, saw both vids from the beginning to end... 

EDIT: I kept youtube playing TS's videos... talk about _clichés_...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

odibrom said:


> Damn, those guitar sounds... the voice timbre... outch... the lyrics!
> 
> Guilty, saw both vids from the beginning to end...
> 
> EDIT: I kept youtube playing TS's videos... talk about _clichés_...


Stay away from...


----------



## odibrom

@Spaced Out Ace "video not available", probably due to the fact that I'm not in the US...?

But thanks any way...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Damn, those guitar sounds... the voice timbre... outch... the lyrics!
> 
> Guilty, saw both vids from the beginning to end...





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Stay away from...




What do you know/think those amps were from that album? SS Randalls or something?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The906 said:


> What do you know/think those amps were from that album? SS Randalls or something?


Says here they used Marshalls.

https://www.vintageguitar.com/20735/jay-jay-french-and-eddie-ojeda/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Says here they used Marshalls.
> 
> https://www.vintageguitar.com/20735/jay-jay-french-and-eddie-ojeda/


Interesting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

twisted sister sucks. easily one of the worst bands to come out of the 80s imo.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

We’re not gonna take that. >:0


----------



## A-Branger

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> We’re not gonna take that. >:0


huevos con aceite!!.....


----------



## Seabeast2000

A-Branger said:


> huevos con aceite!!.....


 Balls with oil indeed.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

A-Branger said:


> huevos con aceite!!.....



I love that you took the time to spell your _Spanish _correctly.


----------



## A-Branger

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> I love that you took the time to spell your _Spanish _correctly.


well spanish is my first language so theres that


----------



## A-Branger

The906 said:


> Balls with oil indeed.


although yes, in this case its actually refering to Eggs. Like on a breakfast. It was some kind of joke in some latin countries to sing the song like that.... while adding (y jamooooooooon!!.... *any mooooooree*) as a way of a bad translation thing. Which now became every guy on the audience singing it, even the band did at one point on a video I saw around


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

A-Branger said:


> although yes, in this case its actually refering to Eggs. Like on a breakfast. It was some kind of joke in some latin countries to sing the song like that.... while adding (y jamooooooooon!!.... *any mooooooree*) as a way of a bad translation thing. Which now became every guy on the audience singing it, even the band did at one point on a video I saw around


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## r33per

Spaced Out Ace said:


>



What a post to wake up to on a Wednesday morning. Loved it


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

bostjan said:


> But does it RAWK!?


No, but it does BAWK


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Damn, those guitar sounds... the voice timbre... outch... the lyrics!
> 
> Guilty, saw both vids from the beginning to end...
> 
> EDIT: I kept youtube playing TS's videos... talk about _clichés_...


Yep.


The Spanish Inquisition said:


> No, but it does BAWK


You know what, I never made the connection between bird and Dee Snider. Now I totally see it.


----------



## bostjan

A-Branger said:


> huevos con aceite!!.....





Spaced Out Ace said:


>




I feel like I'm out of the loop on the joke. <<Eggs with oil, no, eggs with oil, eggs with oil, anymore?>> WTF?


----------



## odibrom

@bostjan the joke is probably due to similar sound of "Huevos con aceite" with the original song... which is? As an example of this kind of jokes, when I was young I used to deform the lyrics of this music, specially the chorus


with: "ai ai ai ai ai ai ai ai ai ai, chora e não berres", which translates to English as "ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch, cry and don't scream"... It sounds almost the same and has approximately the same metric. You see, the word "I" in English has the same sound as "ai" as an interjection of pain of some sort (the "ouch"thing)... then, the "should have known better" can easily be transformed and sang as "chora e não berres" (cry and don't scream).

I'm sure that if any of you search for the "[insert non English speaking Country] Idols" TV contest, you'll crack your head laughing on how people re-interpret song very pop song lyrics...

... and how about some more guitars...?


----------



## A-Branger

bostjan said:


> I feel like I'm out of the loop on the joke. <<Eggs with oil, no, eggs with oil, eggs with oil, anymore?>> WTF?


phonetically "huevos con aceite" (eggs with oil) sounds the same or very similar to "we are not gonna take it"... granted this is if its sing by a spanish speaking person (like the crowd), if someone like the singer who doesnt speak shit of spanish, then it doesnt makes sense.

ITs that, just a joke of a bad lip reading/translating thing..... this guys in that concert add "y limon" (and lemon) as a way to replace "anymore" at the end of the chorus. I ahve heard other countries say "y jamon" (and ham) 



odibrom said:


> ... and how about some more guitars...?



yes please


----------



## MoonJelly

That happens without changing the language too. Coheed and Cambria "Dark side of Me", there was a running joke that they were actually singing "here in the DUCK SODOMY"


----------



## pondman

ugly,,,, by [url=https://


----------



## bostjan

Might as well build a guitar right into one of those living statue people.


----------



## pahulkster

If the nipples aren't knobs then what's the point


----------



## Seabeast2000

Plez forgeev if posted already. Kind of fun if imagining its filmed realtime with the help of some of Walter White's finest:


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> Plez forgeev if posted already. Kind of fun if imagining its filmed realtime with the help of some of Walter White's finest:



I was thinking it might not turn out that bad until the paint job at the end -


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> I was thinking it might not turn out that bad until the paint job at the end -


yes, the $300 Maaco Special.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

]





A true piece of art that supposedly ended up on kijiji


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true piece of art that supposedly ended up on kijiji


Living room wall hanger for sure. I would frame the ad for its provenance too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Living room wall hanger for sure. I would frame the ad for its provenance too.


this must be how the owner spells classy.


----------



## Demiurge

I forget- did Ed Roman have some sort of agreement with BCR to be allowed to put an 'R' logo on just about any monstrosity his shop could churn out, or is shit like that not worth suing for?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> I forget- did Ed Roman have some sort of agreement with BCR to be allowed to put an 'R' logo on just about any monstrosity his shop could churn out, or is shit like that not worth suing for?


I think he was a dealer for them for a while and then started copying their designs (among other companies). it's been a while since I've read up on that pile of human waste.


----------



## Demiurge

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think he was a dealer for them for a while and then started copying their designs (among other companies). it's been a while since I've read up on that pile of human waste.



I remember surfing his site when I was younger (and more naive), seeing sections on all of these builders where it was like, "______ makes great guitars, and if you want a ______ contact me and I'll *ahem* build you a ______ however you want" and was impressed. After some time, though, the shenanigans became clearer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> I remember surfing his site when I was younger (and more naive), seeing sections on all of these builders where it was like, "______ makes great guitars, and if you want a ______ contact me and I'll *ahem* build you a ______ however you want" and was impressed. After some time, though, the shenanigans became clearer.


It always bothered me how I'd be surfing the web looking at guitars and would find blatant copies on his website. I remember him claiming to be building PRS styled guitars better than PRS (that was one of his more mild claims)  I think he wrote that he invented the set-thru neck or something too


----------



## spudmunkey

"Comes with Medal [sic] Zone pedal" because of course it would.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Beter jumt on thes. I ned that 1.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> "Comes with Medal [sic] Zone pedal" because of course it would.


the mt2 is legit if you know how to tweak it. kirk windstein from crowbar uses it religiously.


----------



## NateFalcon

Slam the front of a dual Recto with an MT-2 and bask in the glory of Cannibal Corpse tone


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NateFalcon said:


> Slam the front of a dual Recto with an MT-2 and bask in the glory of Cannibal Corpse tone


I like using it in front of my mkiv or my f30. It makes them sound super thiccccccc


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like using it in front of my mkiv or my f30. It makes them sound super thiccccccc


I like to use it in front of my Spider IV. Max the gain, bass and treble and zero the mids. Put a clean channel on the Spider and scoop the mids out of that too. Best tone ever.


----------



## NateFalcon

possumkiller said:


> I like to use it in front of my Spider IV. Max the gain, bass and treble and zero the mids. Put a clean channel on the Spider and scoop the mids out of that too. Best tone ever.


Dude...all you need ever is a Spider IV


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> Dude...all you need ever is a Spider IV


YOU BITCH HOG! Look what you did to my Sonny Bono wig do... oh, goddamn I can't believe it!


----------



## spudmunkey

My issue was less about the metal zone, and more about it being called a "medal zone".


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> My issue was less about the metal zone, and more about it being called a "medal zone".


I'm tracking


----------



## A-Branger

meh everyone loves to hate on the metal zone, but no-one relaizes how awesome the Metal Core pedal is. Just because the name is too similar they think it sucks too


----------



## Cynicanal

The metal zone doesn't suck at all. It absolutely rules if you use that mid-sweep knob correctly and dial in a sensible amount of gain.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Nlelith

pondman said:


> Excellent fret access.
> 
> 
> 
> uglyy by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pondman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugly,,,, by
Click to expand...

Am I the only one who don't see the pics? When I try to follow the flickr link, it redirects me to yahoo for some reason...


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true piece of art that supposedly ended up on kijiji


I’m embarrassed. I looked at the neck joint first and my brain said “owl”. Then I saw wings of the V.


----------



## Splenetic

I doubt she gives a hoot....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ElRay said:


> I’m embarrassed. I looked at the neck joint first and my brain said “owl”. Then I saw wings of the V.


yeah you think that's bad, guess where the input jack goes.


----------



## spacebard

KnightBrolaire said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true piece of art that supposedly ended up on kijiji




No need to guess where the input jack is!


----------



## NateFalcon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> YOU BITCH HOG! Look what you did to my Sonny Bono wig do... oh, goddamn I can't believe it!



“Music...is my life...”


----------



## NateFalcon

Andrew Bryniarsky (leatherface) happens to be a guitar player and had Schecter make some TCM guitars...


----------



## odibrom

Not very different to an HSH model, but has an interesting flavor to it, nevertheless, it's a funny one.

... and take 2 on the strats, I guess this one could sound awesome with a Matchless amp...  Pics shared by the TC Electronic facebook page...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

odibrom said:


>


Looks like an old man's table.


----------



## BenjaminW

Have any Spinal Tap guitars been posted? If not, here's my two favorites:


----------



## NateFalcon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Looks like an old man's table.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BenjaminW said:


> Have any Spinal Tap guitars been posted? If not, here's my two favorites:
> View attachment 61571
> 
> View attachment 61572


Flames are technically backwards. But I'm ok with it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


>


What the hell is that?
It's... It's some kind of a geek!


----------



## MoonJelly

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=273232142930

Description needs to be read to really appreciate the level of BS that is perpetuated here. It's early and I'm waking people up BC I can't stop laughing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=273232142930
> 
> Description needs to be read to really appreciate the level of BS that is perpetuated here. It's early and I'm waking people up BC I can't stop laughing.


holy shit Ed Roman delivers the keks even from beyond the grave. 
"Frets are made from Gold-Tone Adamantium and are surely one of the breakthrough products that Ed Roman made available to his customers. “*These revolutionary frets are made from 24 Kt Gold, Titanium. Unobtainium & some other un named alloys.” (Ed’s words).* This guitar was built with the artist in mind---high strength durability to survive traveling on the road while maintaining the optimal weight of 7.1Lb, gives this unique guitar the ability to release the artists’ confidence so they are able to do what they do best…create music for future generations."


----------



## odibrom

Adamantium and Unobtainium... priceless...


----------



## MoonJelly

Anytime you want a chuckle, just search eBay/Reverb for Ed Roman... there are plenty of people who are fully committed to the indoctrination that Ed was like the Willy Wonka of guitars.


----------



## odibrom

Probably because they payed top dollar for his guitars, realized they have been cheated and are trying to get rid of such instruments with the same level of _bullshitness_...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spector
waht r u doin
Spector
stahp


----------



## BrailleDecibel

It kinda reminds me of an elongated ninja star mixed with an Explorer...both the ninja star and the bass are hard on the eyes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Spector
> waht r u doin
> Spector
> stahp



Yeah, Spector isn't known for thier shapes outside of the NS for a reason. 

Bit of a tangent; that Chris Kael guy seems like a great dude. You can apparently buy one of his signature basses through him, without a significant price jump, and get a VIP show experience. I thought that was a cool, novel approach to signature gear. He's also becoming a major proponent in the industry for getting help with substance abuse problems, post his own rehab. I don't like Five Finger Death Punch, but being a fan of Spector he pops up on my social media feeds.


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## Demiurge

^One can djent in _six different keys_ with that.


----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


>


It’s a cool idea, except the execution is so poor, it looks like it was made from actual matchsticks cut with a steak knife


----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


>


It’s a cool idea, except the execution is so poor, it looks like it was made from actual matchsticks cut with a steak knife


----------



## Jake

ElRay said:


> It’s a cool idea, except the execution is so poor, it looks like it was made from actual matchsticks cut with a steak knife


It was. It's like 40,000 matchsticks or something like that if I remember correctly.


----------



## odibrom

@Jake you are correct. All matchsticks, no solid wood blocks nor solid wood covered with matchsticks, neck included. 18 years in the making divided with other life needs, but nevertheless, a hell of a job. Not for every one, sure, but I think it deserves the right to be in this thread. Funny guitars are not only the ugly or poorly executed in my book. This one is extraordinary for many reasons. Personally, I don't really like the outcome, but I can appreciate the intricate and detailed (art) work.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah it's like that dude in prison that found out his kid was wanting a guitar so he built him a dimebag guitar out of popsicle sticks.


----------



## Sogradde

MoonJelly said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=273232142930
> 
> Description needs to be read to really appreciate the level of BS that is perpetuated here. It's early and I'm waking people up BC I can't stop laughing.


That's one way to waste a perfectly fine piece of quilted maple. Wow.


----------



## blacai




----------



## odibrom

That's an interesting take on travel guitars...


----------



## MoonJelly

^^high marks for originality! What a quirky little thing.


----------



## blacai

Headstock is just weird...


----------



## possumkiller

blacai said:


>


That would djent so much better with fishmans and an evertune. And a pukeburst rotten burl spalt top with a huge bevel.


----------



## Seabeast2000

possumkiller said:


> That would djent so much better with fishmans and an evertune. And a pukeburst rotten burl spalt top with a huge bevel.


........in a mockingbird 37-40 multi fprmat....and some Mosery shotgun blast of toggle switches across the top. Perfect traveler.


----------



## Wolfos

An acoustic with a trem... interesting.


----------



## feraledge

Okay, nothing funny here right? Beautiful ESP Horizon FR II. Okay. 
But...


> Its *Signed *(*Truss* Rod *Cover* & *Floyd *Rose Back *Cover*) By *MARTY FRIEDMAN* in 22 May *2011*


So 2008 *Standard Series *ESP Horizon, signed by Marty Friedman (no connection with ESP that I'm aware of) for: *$3000 *(plus $200 shipping from Turkey). 
Good luck on that one. 

https://reverb.com/item/12679424-20...ohn-petrucci-pickups-signed-by-marty-friedman


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Wolfos said:


> An acoustic with a trem... interesting.



Trademarked as “Actual Jeff.”


----------



## Edika

feraledge said:


> Okay, nothing funny here right? Beautiful ESP Horizon FR II. Okay.
> But...
> 
> So 2008 *Standard Series *ESP Horizon, signed by Marty Friedman (no connection with ESP that I'm aware of) for: *$3000 *(plus $200 shipping from Turkey).
> Good luck on that one.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/12679424-20...ohn-petrucci-pickups-signed-by-marty-friedman



I'm tempted to ask him if he'd sell it for $1200 if he takes off the trussrod and Floyd Rose covers off . He can't take off the headstock that's "not made anymore" though hahahaha.


----------



## NateFalcon

I’m surprised Marty can lift a guitar these days, somebody needs to take him out for some tacos...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> I’m surprised Marty can lift a guitar these days, somebody needs to take him out for some tacos...


He needs to stop drinking Soylent.


----------



## bostjan

blacai said:


> Headstock is just weird...


That's just a Sebastien Gavet Tour Bus with the headstock very poorly photoshopped into a cat's face.






The actual guitar design is pretty nifty. It's super compact, but has ergonomic features that collapse into the body for stowage. The control placement isn't even too bad, since it's where controls appear on most acoustics these days. I do think that if it were just plain headless, it'd be more compact, but then it's kindof just be a more bubbled-looking Steinberger.


----------



## Splenetic

LOL


----------



## NateFalcon

bostjan said:


> That's just a Sebastien Gavet Tour Bus with the headstock very poorly photoshopped into a cat's face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual guitar design is pretty nifty. It's super compact, but has ergonomic features that collapse into the body for stowage. The control placement isn't even too bad, since it's where controls appear on most acoustics these days. I do think that if it were just plain headless, it'd be more compact, but then it's kindof just be a more bubbled-looking Steinberger.


What is the flip-out loop for?


----------



## NateFalcon

*dblpst


----------



## spudmunkey

NateFalcon said:


> What is the flip-out loop for?


----------



## NateFalcon

spudmunkey said:


>


Ah...


----------



## possumkiller

I want a flying v version with wings that come off for storage.


----------



## odibrom

... or fold/slide/rotate like an f14's wings...?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> I want a flying v version with wings that come off for storage.



https://ponsguitars.com/en/shop/guitars-en/le-series/


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> https://ponsguitars.com/en/shop/guitars-en/le-series/


That is so my idea. I always thought about making a neck through guitar with no body wings and making detachable body wings in different styles.

Those are cheap too. I may have to give it a try.


----------



## spudmunkey

I feel like the market for that is limited. I bought a Strat because I wanted single coils, a trem and a longer scale than on my LP style guitar. Not because I wanted a "strat-shaped" guitar. Unless the base model itself is a terrific value, it'll be hard to get people to buy into the "system".

Like...imagine if Apple hardware was legitimately shitty...would it be worth buying into the "ecosystem" if the hardware was garbage?


----------



## Soya

spudmunkey said:


> Like...imagine if Apple hardware was legitimately shitty...would it be worth buying into the "ecosystem" if the hardware was garbage?



Um yeah, it's a lifestyle bro.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> https://ponsguitars.com/en/shop/guitars-en/le-series/



Pretty sure Max made a deal with old beelzebub to know literally everything about guitars.  How did you even know about that?! 

I think the idea is pretty cool, but the name "pons" kind of freaks me out. That name sounds dirty and biological at the same time. I feel like maybe the pons is the part of my body that makes sperm or something?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

> hollowway, post: 4882872, member: 12538"]. think the idea is pretty cool, but the name "pons" kind of freaks me out. That name sounds dirty and biological at the same time. I feel like maybe the pons is the part of my body that makes sperm or something?



you need to post this in the "terrible pons thread"


----------



## blacai

Sunday is ebay-day for me...and I found magic.




https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/warwick-rockbass-w-bass/882189023-74-18707


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Pretty sure Max made a deal with old beelzebub to know literally everything about guitars.  How did you even know about that?!
> 
> I think the idea is pretty cool, but the name "pons" kind of freaks me out. That name sounds dirty and biological at the same time. I feel like maybe the pons is the part of my body that makes sperm or something?


off topic but the pons is part of your brainstem
also if you want super modular guitars, you can quick swap the pickups and wings on these:
https://somniumguitars.com/collections/all


----------



## NateFalcon

‘pons is short for tampons...


----------



## Seabeast2000

I just found this somewhere and can't remember where.... think its called the AR-6. I would indeed rock this.


----------



## Edika

The906 said:


> I just found this somewhere and can't remember where.... think its called the AR-6. I would indeed rock this.
> 
> View attachment 61796



Of course, because rock beats scissors. But scissors beat paper and paper beats rock...hmmm


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> I just found this somewhere and can't remember where.... think its called the AR-6. I would indeed rock this.
> 
> View attachment 61796


that's zoltan bathory's (the guitarist from five finger death punch) guitar.


----------



## Wolfos

After ripping a lead around the 36th feet you can go outside and chop some wood.

What's not to love?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wolfos said:


> After ripping a lead around the 36th feet you can go outside and chop some wood.
> 
> What's not to love?


ewww the delta wing


----------



## Wolfos

KnightBrolaire said:


> ewww the delta wing



I believe it's for sale locally, so your saying it's not worth $2,700?


----------



## Wolfos

Edit: Double post


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wolfos said:


> I believe it's for sale locally, so your saying it's not worth $2,700?


I just don't like the aesthetics or the ergonomics from what I can see. It's like a canton klein or ovation breadwinner but uglier Plus I've got big hands so anything over 24 frets is wasted on me  
If you want to drop that kind of money on it feel free, but I'd be saving my coin personally.


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's zoltan bathory's (the guitarist from five finger death punch) guitar.


Wasn’t Zoltan the name of the ex-Israeli Defense Force Hair Dresser plaid by Adam Sandler?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ElRay said:


> Wasn’t Zoltan the name of the ex-Israeli Defense Force Hair Dresser plaid by Adam Sandler?


yup. also the name of the fortune teller machine in BIG *actually that was zoltar, but it was basically the zoltan machine*
it's apparently a pretty common hungarian name.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's zoltan bathory's (the guitarist from five finger death punch) guitar.


Ah cool. Thanks. A Dean with a decent headstock.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Edika said:


> Of course, because rock beats scissors. But scissors beat paper and paper beats rock...hmmm


Repeat that with deathcore vocals over 3 chords of your brootal choice.


----------



## Kaura

Wolfos said:


> After ripping a lead around the 36th feet you can go outside and chop some wood.
> 
> What's not to love?



That thing screams djent. I could totally see Tobin Asabi rocking one of those.


----------



## spudmunkey

ElRay said:


> Wasn’t Zoltan the name of the ex-Israeli Defense Force Hair Dresser plaid by Adam Sandler?





KnightBrolaire said:


> yup. also the name of the fortune teller machine in BIG *actually that was zoltar, but it was basically the zoltan machine*
> it's apparently a pretty common hungarian name.



The hairdresser Sandler movie was Zohan.


----------



## Wolfos

spudmunkey said:


> The hairdresser Sandler movie was Zohan.






Don't mess with the Zohan!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfos said:


> I believe it's for sale locally, so your saying it's not worth $2,700?



If it's one of the few USA Turbulence models, it'll be worth that. If it's one of the MIK models, which it looks like, those were only like $1200 new.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> The hairdresser Sandler movie was Zohan.


----------



## MoonJelly

Whatever, the Gary Kramer Turbulence will always be awesome. Appropriate for this thread, but I say they're awesome.


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Why is he holding a heat gun? Shouldn't he be holding a hair dryer?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Kaura said:


> That thing screams djent. I could totally see Tobin Asabi rocking one of those.



I didn’t agree until I imagined it slathered in “buffing compound.”


----------



## Seabeast2000

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> I didn’t agree until I imagined it slathered in “buffing compound.”



Or Asabi paste.


----------



## AxeHappy

A Turbulence is totally on my bucket list. 

But so is a Gittler. 

My tastes are bad.


----------



## Spicypickles

Edika said:


> Of course, because rock beats scissors. But scissors beat paper and paper beats rock...hmmm



Kiff, we have a conundrum.


----------



## Seabeast2000

AxeHappy said:


> A Turbulence is totally on my bucket list.
> 
> But so is a Gittler.
> 
> My tastes are bad.



What in theee hayell. Is this used for finding water sources too?


----------



## AxeHappy

Water and liquid hot magma for those sexy Satan based tones.


----------



## Hollowway

AxeHappy said:


> A Turbulence is totally on my bucket list.
> 
> But so is a Gittler.
> 
> My tastes are bad.



I have a delta wing R36 7 string (the one from the NAMM debut. And a Gitler is also on my bucket list. We have identical (bad) taste! 

Still, that new era Gitler is killer looking. If I were a billionaire I would totally get one. (And, of course, do Tony Stark type stuff, unlike every actual billionaire, save Elon Musk.) Short of that, I’ll have a tough time rationalizing it, because it doesn’t even look playable.


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> What in theee hayell. Is this used for finding water sources too?
> 
> View attachment 61818



That's the back. It makes a bit more logical sense when you see it hanging on a person... But only just.


----------



## bostjan

I mean, what is there to dislike about a design so minimal, it looks like a cartoon cat ate a guitar and pulled this out its mouth afterward.


----------



## stevexc

bostjan said:


> I mean, what is there to dislike about a design so minimal, it looks like a cartoon cat ate a guitar and pulled this out its mouth afterward.


Literally everything.

That said I've wanted one for the longest time.


----------



## odibrom

It's a skeleton guitar!... still, missing one string...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i dislike the gittler purely because they could have made it into a terminator guitar and didn't.


----------



## ElRay

AxeHappy said:


> Water and liquid hot magma for those sexy *Zohan* based tones.


FTFY


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> I mean, what is there to dislike about a design so minimal, it looks like a cartoon cat ate a guitar and pulled this out its mouth afterward.



That is the greatest description of a Gittler I've ever read. Bravo.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


>


I finally get it.


----------



## Hollowway

The906 said:


> I finally get it.



Yeah, I got sick of writing “double post” whenever I do it (which, sadly, is often. ) So I figured I’d meme-ify it. It’s the two posts at the embankment of Lisbon. Of course, I didn’t know that when I googled for an image of two posts. But, once I stumbled upon it, it seemed interesting, so I started reading about it, and then wound up on Wikipedia reading about Portugal. Which led me down the rabbit hole that is Wikipedia hyperlinks, and two hours later I found myself well versed in ancient Egyptian dentistry.


----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I got sick of writing “double post” whenever I do it (which, sadly, is often. ) So I figured I’d meme-ify it. It’s the two posts at the embankment of Lisbon. Of course, I didn’t know that when I googled for an image of two posts. But, once I stumbled upon it, it seemed interesting, so I started reading about it, and then wound up on Wikipedia reading about Portugal. Which led me down the rabbit hole that is Wikipedia hyperlinks, and two hours later I found myself well versed in ancient Egyptian dentistry.



Have you ever been there, in Lisbon, Portugal? Sorry, a little sideways...


----------



## Hollowway

odibrom said:


> Have you ever been there, in Lisbon, Portugal? Sorry, a little sideways...


Nope. I’d love to, though!


----------



## blacai

Maybe someone here likes this...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ looks like they got their inspiration from the esp shinigami...just not as cool


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ looks like they got their inspiration from the esp shinigami...just not as cool


Agreed.


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I got sick of writing “double post” whenever I do it (which, sadly, is often. ) So I figured I’d meme-ify it. It’s the two posts at the embankment of Lisbon. Of course, I didn’t know that when I googled for an image of two posts. But, once I stumbled upon it, it seemed interesting, so I started reading about it, and then wound up on Wikipedia reading about Portugal. Which led me down the rabbit hole that is Wikipedia hyperlinks, and two hours later I found myself well versed in ancient Egyptian dentistry.


So, have you ever done any dentistry? In either Egypt or Portugal?


----------



## Hollowway

ElRay said:


> So, have you ever done any dentistry? In either Egypt or Portugal?


Haha, no, but there’s always a first time!


----------



## groverj3

Overpriced Gibsons, you say? If you're on a budget, you can get this for the low, low, price of $999.99!







https://reverb.com/item/12965739-19...o-guitar-unfinished-unusual-cool-display-item


----------



## spudmunkey

Gibson guitar for sale! Half off!

What those photos show me, is that, at least when this was made, Gibson manufactured "slop" in their neck tenon under the bridge pickups, so that in case either the neck tenon was a little long, or mortise for it under the neck pickup was too short, that the neck would still go all the way in without requiring extra manual labor to sand the neck or chisel out the route. It maks sense from a production efficiency standpoint, but as a side effect it reduces the glue-up surface area, and the end of the neck isn't pressed against the body which one would assume would increase resonance to the body. Hmm...


----------



## bostjan

That'd actually be kind of a cool mountain dulcimer, if you could figure out how to make the bridge fit.

Also, maybe it's an optical illusion, or my vision is just off, but it looks to me like the neck is curved to the right a little bit. Not that it'd mean anything, seeing as how it's a guitar that failed QC and was cut in half.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Gibson guitar for sale! Half off!
> 
> What those photos show me, is that, at least when this was made, Gibson manufactured "slop" in their neck tenon under the bridge pickups, so that in case either the neck tenon was a little long, or mortise for it under the neck pickup was too short, that the neck would still go all the way in without requiring extra manual labor to sand the neck or chisel out the route. It maks sense from a production efficiency standpoint, but as a side effect it reduces the glue-up surface area, and the end of the neck isn't pressed against the body which one would assume would increase resonance to the body. Hmm...



When you hear folks talk about long vs. short tenon necks, this is what they're talking about. 

It's been a pretty hot topic since the early 70's when they started. 

To a lot of folks it's worth upgrading to the higher tier models to get the long tenon. While I would prefer a long tenon, my favorite Gibson ES models I've owned have both had a short Tenon, a 97' ES135 and 01' ES137.


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Also, maybe it's an optical illusion, or my vision is just off, but it looks to me like the neck is curved to the right a little bit. Not that it'd mean anything, seeing as how it's a guitar that failed QC and was cut in half.



it could be. It oculd also just be that the thinner you cut wood, the more likely it will move, and the fact that the back isn't a square (it has 1/2 of the neck profile, to the far right side is very thin) probably doesn't help. in fact, thinking about it a bit, I do believe that it would be more likely to bow out to the right. It could entirely be lens distortion, though, too.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> it could be. It oculd also just be that the thinner you cut wood, the more likely it will move, and the fact that the back isn't a square (it has 1/2 of the neck profile, to the far right side is very thin) probably doesn't help. in fact, thinking about it a bit, I do believe that it would be more likely to bow out to the right. It could entirely be lens distortion, though, too.


Yeah, those are all equally good explanations, IMO.


----------



## Edika

I wonder if someone else in the world has or is selling the other half...


----------



## Edika

Gibson ain't got nothing on this guy!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all it needs is a speaker and you can have a guitar/rig that fits in your guitar case


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Wolfos said:


> After ripping a lead around the 36th feet you can go outside and chop some wood.
> 
> What's not to love?


Motorcycle seat.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i've heard of guitars with on-board/built-in effects, but this takes the cake...



Edika said:


>


----------



## MoonJelly

Not so much funny, but quirky. I like how they inverted the jack plate.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MoonJelly said:


> Not so much funny, but quirky. I like how they inverted the jack plate.


They look deflated. And the Jack's are the blow holes. Kinda cool.


----------



## Alex79

103477d47528289a85cf796f8044b4e5



__ Alex79
__ Jun 15, 2018





Here's the third FFDP guitar for this thread! Something is seriously wrong with the dudes in that band...


----------



## vilk

The906 said:


> They look deflated. And the Jack's are the blow holes. Kinda cool.


You can tell that those are skateboards, right?


----------



## Seabeast2000

vilk said:


> You can tell that those are skateboards, right?


sure....yeah....I knew that....phh...of course...


----------



## tedtan

vilk said:


> You can tell that those are skateboards, right?



Skatecasters.


----------



## bostjan

tedtan said:


> Skatecasters.


Don't know why, but made me think of this:


----------



## tedtan

^ Only 2 wheels?


----------



## bostjan

tedtan said:


> ^ Only 2 wheels?


Yeah, they were all the rage with the kids here a year or two ago, so probably 5 years ago everywhere else 

I never tried one. It just seems to me to be too difficult to try to balance on a skateboard with two swiveling shopping cart wheels. Watching kids use them, they gain momentum by rocking the front and back alternately right and left, rather than kicking off, but I've never seen anyone get up to any sort of impressive speed on such a thing. I think it's (or it was) just a trend.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Yeah, they were all the rage with the kids here a year or two ago, so probably 5 years ago everywhere else
> 
> I never tried one. It just seems to me to be too difficult to try to balance on a skateboard with two swiveling shopping cart wheels. Watching kids use them, they gain momentum by rocking the front and back alternately right and left, rather than kicking off, but I've never seen anyone get up to any sort of impressive speed on such a thing. I think it's (or it was) just a trend.


i was seeing kids on those like 10 years ago (or something prettty similar called the ripstik). I guess it's like how heelies (shoes with wheels in the heels came back)


----------



## vilk

So if you're on a flat parking lot or sidewalk those 2 wheel wiggle-boards look both dumb and exhausting...

...however! I have seen this guy using them when I used to live somewhere pretty hilly, and it did actually look pretty awesome. You've got tighter control than a skateboard, so you can almost use it 'like a snowboard' to zig zag down the hill and prevent yourself from moving too quickly and feeling dangerous or out of control. (skateboarders and longboarders do actually do this buy you gotta slide out the wheels which I guess deteriorates them, besides requiring a sorta high skill level just to do the trick) Then when you get to the bottom of a hill you let yourself speed up and give a little wiggle to get up the next the next hill before you skate down the other side.


----------



## Cynicanal

A cousin of mine had one and I tried it for a few minutes back when I was in college, and it takes a lot less effort than you think! Wiggling the halves takes almost no force at all.


----------



## ElRay

Cynicanal said:


> A cousin of mine had one and I tried it for a few minutes back when I was in college, and it takes a lot less effort than you think! Wiggling the halves takes almost no force at all.


You know...these posts really bring me back to a time when I’d do things like go to a fight, and just my luck, a hockey game would break out, or people would post about some guitars that were too funny not to post about in the tread called, “Some guitars are too funny not to post”. Man, those were the days.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the more I look at this, the more I hate it


----------



## Seabeast2000

This is an affront. Gibson should mobilize the Just NO Response Team.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> This is an affront. Gibson should mobilize the Just NO Response Team.


yeah the builder normally makes great looking ken lawrence/explorer copies but this attempt to modify the explorer shape is an abomination. Don't even get me started on the brown fretboard, misplaced chicken head knob and god awful tribal design on the pickup.


----------



## bostjan

That's a cool top, though... :/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> That's a cool top, though... :/


it is, that's why it sucks that it was wasted on that eyesore


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> it is, that's why it sucks that it was wasted on that eyesore


Yeah, I mean, the knob and the pickup can be fixed pretty easily, but the little horny thing on the upper end of the body not so much.

What do you guys think of this Fender CS Strat? Too much?


----------



## bostjan

Hey Jim, what colour goes best with purpleheart?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Yeah, I mean, the knob and the pickup can be fixed pretty easily, but the little horny thing on the upper end of the body not so much.
> 
> What do you guys think of this Fender CS Strat? Too much?


It's neat that they ran with the theme/aesthetics of the faberge egg, but I'd never own one (even if I had the money). It's too visually busy for my taste


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah the builder normally makes great looking ken lawrence/explorer copies but this attempt to modify the explorer shape is an abomination. Don't even get me started on the brown fretboard, misplaced chicken head knob and god awful tribal design on the pickup.


I think the purple finish is the only thing that does not violate the Geneva Convention.


bostjan said:


> Yeah, I mean, the knob and the pickup can be fixed pretty easily, but the little horny thing on the upper end of the body not so much.
> 
> What do you guys think of this Fender CS Strat? Too much?


Faberge' Fender? Is that the theme here? Neiman Marcus Strat?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Hey Jim, what colour goes best with purpleheart?


ehh it'll all work out when the purpleheart turns brown


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> ehh it'll all work out when the purpleheart turns brown


Assuming that the guitar lasts that long 

I just think that out of all of the colour combinations one could choose to try with a beautiful piece of purpleheart, bright orange is the only one I would strongly advise against sight unseen. Plus, unlike padauk, purpleheart takes a decent amount of time to brown, particularly with a matte clear finish over it.

The faberge egg guitar is kinda cool, but not Fender CS price cool, for sure. I'm not knocking the execution at all, just the entire idea of it, to me, seems looney. I guess if you are going for a guitar encrusted in diamonds, you might as well have it be egg-themed, ... or you could just spend all of that time and effort making something I can actually look semi-cool playing.


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> the more I look at this, the more I hate it


It’s sad just how many guitars in this thread I like 


KnightBrolaire said:


> ... misplaced chicken head knob ...


I assumed the chicken head knob meant a Varitone was installed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Assuming that the guitar lasts that long
> 
> I just think that out of all of the colour combinations one could choose to try with a beautiful piece of purpleheart, bright orange is the only one I would strongly advise against sight unseen. Plus, unlike padauk, purpleheart takes a decent amount of time to brown, particularly with a matte clear finish over it.
> 
> The faberge egg guitar is kinda cool, but not Fender CS price cool, for sure. I'm not knocking the execution at all, just the entire idea of it, to me, seems looney. I guess if you are going for a guitar encrusted in diamonds, you might as well have it be egg-themed, ... or you could just spend all of that time and effort making something I can actually look semi-cool playing.


ehh purpleheart can oxidize in a few years or less depending on finish. regardless, there's better options if you want that aesthetic.
i don't get the love for purpleheart. if you want purple wood, dye some maple. It's cheaper and more colorfast, plus you can get flamed maple a hell of a lot more easily than purpleheart. 
also bois de rose, bog oak and ancient kauri are stupid trendy woods in the guitar world that should be thrown in the trash


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yours for only 100k USD


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i can't remember if someone posted this already. it's going for like 25K on reverb though


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> i can't remember if someone posted this already. it's going for like 25K on reverb though


Sweet, didn't notice the thumbhole for the anchored grip up high.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> yours for only 100k USD


Does it come with a-spah-cee a-pizza pie?


----------



## blacai

Kiesel approves


bostjan said:


> Hey Jim, what colour goes best with purpleheart?


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> i can't remember if someone posted this already. it's going for like 25K on reverb though


If I were to play that, I think I could only play the Ventures covers on it, and I'm not entirely sure why. 

Love the little hole in the headstock, too, like, it was a place to put your cigarette or something.



blacai said:


> Kiesel approves



I think they have some things in common, actually maybe more than some. :/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## downburst82

Another craigslist gem!!


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> ... i don't get the love for purpleheart. ...


From a structural point of view, I understand purpleheart in necks. It’s an incredibly stiff wood — almost twice as stiff as maple.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ElRay said:


> From a structural point of view, I understand purpleheart in necks. It’s an incredibly stiff wood — almost twice as stiff as maple.


yeah but so are other woods like cocobolo, bloodwood or katalox. They're all as hard (if not harder) than purpleheart. if extra stiff necks are something people really desire, then use carbon fiber rods/laminates. It's pretty hard to top that. From my own experience a multilaminate maple neck is plenty stiff/strong. 
I wasn't complaining about the structural aspect, I was only commenting moreso on the aesthetic problems with purpleheart (ie the oxidizing).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

downburst82 said:


> Another craigslist gem!!


More like turd blossom special.


----------



## ElRay

Tracking. That why I said “understood” and not “agreed”.


KnightBrolaire said:


> ... cocobolo, bloodwood or katalox. ... as hard (if not harder) than purpleheart. if extra stiff necks are something people really desire, then use carbon fiber rods/laminates. ...


Theres more to guitars than pure specs. Not all woods are easily available in all areas. Also, some folks feel CF negativity affects tone. And finally, a bit of pendacity (is that a word?): hardness and stiffness are different properties. For example, yellow pine is stiffer than maple, but a lot closer to the hardness range of other pines.


----------



## bostjan

downburst82 said:


> Another craigslist gem!!



Ugliest guitar ever. Headstock looks like someone took an old Gibson and gave it a haircut, only to find out it had an odd shape to it.



KnightBrolaire said:


> then use carbon fiber rods/laminates. It's pretty hard to top that.



But who would want to put a maple top over a carbon fiber composite body? [/har har joke]


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Shop class bandsaw project?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ElRay said:


> Tracking. That why I said “understood” and not “agreed”. Theres more to guitars than pure specs. Not all woods are easily available in all areas. Also, some folks feel CF negativity affects tone. And finally, a bit of pendacity (is that a word?): hardness and stiffness are different properties. For example, yellow pine is stiffer than maple, but a lot closer to the hardness range of other pines.


So by stiffness, do you mean torsional rigidity? 
generally from what I've seen the harder/denser the wood, the greater the overall stiffness as well. There's a reason bass builders love wenge and some of the other denser woods (obviously besides aesthetics)

I agree there's more to guitars than pure specs, but i think it's pretty interesting how the all carbon fiber/phenolic resin rainsong black ice I played sounded far more resonant and clear than any comparably priced martin/taylor. I didn't have any interest in composite materials for guitars until I played that guitar, as all the other guitars with composite materials (like ovations) didn't sound that great. I think using some carbon fiber to reinforce the neck has a pretty miniscule effect on the overall sound. 

as far as availability, I don't think it's unreasonable in the US to assume if you can get tropical hardwoods, you can get most african hardwoods like purpleheart. It might be more of an issue for overseas builders, but at least over here there's a ton of wood suppliers that have access to those types of woods. 



bostjan said:


> Ugliest guitar ever. Headstock looks like someone took an old Gibson and gave it a haircut, only to find out it had an odd shape to it.
> 
> 
> 
> But who would want to put a maple top over a carbon fiber composite body? [/har har joke]


booo go back to the dad joke thread


The906 said:


> Shop class bandsaw project?


blackie lawless' bass from the band WASP (ie mediocre 80s hair metal band with amazing pyrotechnics including a groin cup that sprayed fire)


----------



## bostjan

Soft woods sometimes have incredible shear stiffness. Wood is mostly made of cellulose fibers and binders. Softwood cellulose polymer chains are longer than those of hardwoods, making for some interesting properties, but being a soft material means that these woods are very easy to damage by bumping into them.

Hardness is how resistant something is to having a mark left on it by another hard object. The hardness test for wood is to take a steel ball of roughly half and inch (0.444", IIRC) and placing it atop a piece of wood and then pressing it into the wood until half of the ball is embedded, then take the force required to do so as the result.

Stiffness is something completely different. It involves the force required to bend a piece of wood.

Softwoods like yew and spruce are actually incredibly stiff, but also very soft. That's why a lot of medieval bows were made from softwood. The timber could be flexed reversibly with considerable force. That force could be translated into the momentum transferred to a projectile.

Hardwoods are much more durable, but are typically less strong for their weight. For example, Brazil Rosewood is 20% stiffer than Sitka Spruce, but it weighs twice as much.


----------



## bostjan

Double


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> ...
> Hardness is how resistant something is to having a mark left on it by another hard object.
> ...
> Stiffness is something completely different. It involves the force required to bend a piece of wood.
> ...


----------



## blacai

One guy is asking 1500$ for this george lynch custom


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I would buy that if I had the money, even though the headstock is wrong.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the only good george lynch sig are his tiger sigs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> the only good george lynch sig are his tiger sigs.


Boy, are you trying to get into some fisticuffs?






For instance, not a Tiger sig, and still super cool. Perhaps even cooler than Mom.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fight me irl, tiger sigs>>>> any other lynch sig
i hate the kamikaze star purely for the weaboo graphics and the glorification of suicide bombers. If i'm going for old school plane art vibes then i'd just get some of Vargas' pinup art put on a charvel star.
this is what perfection looks like:


----------



## bostjan

Did Lynch approve that tiger-turd LTD?!


----------



## vilk

Spaced Out Ace said:


>



I know that most people probably don't realize it and are unfamiliar with the history, but the kamikaze was an attack methodology of a fascist, imperialist, totalitarian and in many ways evil regime. They were teenagers forced at threat of death to kill themselves for a nation that was militarily totally out of control, also allied with Nazi Germany.

I'm not saying it's exactly the same thing, but it's not exactly not the same thing as having a guitar decked out in iron crosses and has BLITZKRIEG written on it. Then again, one of the most famous metal bands ever famously played all kinds of Nazi themed guitars.

I'm not saying it's like "too offensive" or anything, I'm just saying why I personally could never think that it's _cool_.


----------



## possumkiller

Ikr... May as well paint a klan lynching mural on the body while they're at it. The only way to deal with those racist fascist bastards is to round em all up and kill em.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Did Lynch approve that tiger-turd LTD?!


yes, and how dare you speak ill of the almighty burnt tiger


vilk said:


> I know that most people probably don't realize it and are unfamiliar with the history, but the kamikaze was an attack methodology of a fascist, imperialist, totalitarian and in many ways evil regime. They were teenagers forced at threat of death to kill themselves for a nation that was militarily totally out of control, also allied with Nazi Germany.
> 
> I'm not saying it's exactly the same thing, but it's not exactly not the same thing as having a guitar decked out in iron crosses and has BLITZKRIEG written on it. Then again, one of the most famous metal bands ever famously played all kinds of Nazi themed guitars.
> 
> I'm not saying it's like "too offensive" or anything, I'm just saying why I personally could never think that it's _cool_.


The magic mixture of bushido, imperialism and rabid nationalism that the government instilled in its populace laid the foundation for kamikaze.
Kamikaze was the culmination of rampant propaganda and cultural indoctrination leading soldiers/pilots to believe that suicide was honorable and overall preferable to what the Americans would do to them. There are documented cases of Americans shooting unarmed Japanese soldiers, scalping them, pulling their gold teeth while they were alive and other atrocities, all of which were used to reinforce the concept of suicide over capture. If you want to learn more check out the book War without Mercy by John Dower, he talks extensively about this subject.


----------



## vilk

possumkiller said:


> Ikr... May as well paint a klan lynching mural on the body while they're at it. The only way to deal with those racist fascist bastards is to round em all up and kill em.


I understand that you're trying to mock me using satire, but I don't feel it's necessary. No one here has suggested we ought to chastise people who play guitars themed after evil empires; we've only just related why we personally aren't interested in the guitar.


----------



## bostjan

An observer, long after the war, said, of the Kamikaze:



> It's all a lie that they left filled with braveness and joy, crying, "Long live the emperor!" They were sheep at a slaughterhouse. Everybody was looking down and tottering. Some were unable to stand up and were carried and pushed into the plane by maintenance soldiers.



One in five Kamikaze pilots actually hit their target. The rest died needlessly. These were mostly very young rookie pilots. Some stories allege that sometimes the mechanical crew would cram a second Kamikaze into an aircraft, because they had more Kamikaze pilots than aircraft, and their orders were to make sure that all of these young men died in combat to bolster the propaganda effort.

Really, I think it's a horrible policy enacted by a horrible government during a horrible time.

But, on the other hand, I don't see anything wrong with the imagery. It's not like the imagery is in any way supporting the policy.


----------



## Leviathus

ya'll are makin' me miss my Kamikaze...


----------



## narad

vilk said:


> I know that most people probably don't realize it and are unfamiliar with the history, but the kamikaze was an attack methodology of a fascist, imperialist, totalitarian and in many ways evil regime. They were teenagers forced at threat of death to kill themselves for a nation that was militarily totally out of control, also allied with Nazi Germany.
> 
> I'm not saying it's exactly the same thing, but it's not exactly not the same thing as having a guitar decked out in iron crosses and has BLITZKRIEG written on it. Then again, one of the most famous metal bands ever famously played all kinds of Nazi themed guitars.
> 
> I'm not saying it's like "too offensive" or anything, I'm just saying why I personally could never think that it's _cool_.



Yea, I do find that a questionable choice for an American's sig guitar. Like you I don't find it offensive or anything, since it's not like he's some pro-Imperialist Japan guy, but it's just confusing. I mean, if you're going to choose imagery that was in use during that era, you go with the badass rising sun flag.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm only bothered by the glorification of the japanese because they subjugated my ancestors for over 70 years and tried to erase korean culture. They pressed women into forced prostitution and hundreds of thousands of men into mass slavery during ww2. Some Japanese still try to deny that they ever pressed women into becoming "comfort girls".
I just find it in poor taste to glorify the kamikaze or ww2 era japan, just like I think it's in poor taste to utilize nazis/SS or communist symbols *cough * jeff hanneman/lemmy/tom morello *cough* 
If other people are into those guitars purely because they look cool, that's fine by me. I just dislike them because of the connotation.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"weeaboo graphics" "glorifying suicide bombers"

Holy Christ.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

vilk said:


> I know that most people probably don't realize it and are unfamiliar with the history, but the kamikaze was an attack methodology of a fascist, imperialist, totalitarian and in many ways evil regime. They were teenagers forced at threat of death to kill themselves for a nation that was militarily totally out of control, also allied with Nazi Germany.
> 
> I'm not saying it's exactly the same thing, but it's not exactly not the same thing as having a guitar decked out in iron crosses and has BLITZKRIEG written on it. Then again, one of the most famous metal bands ever famously played all kinds of Nazi themed guitars.
> 
> I'm not saying it's like "too offensive" or anything, I'm just saying why I personally could never think that it's _cool_.


It's just...
A...
Guitar.

Chill.


----------



## vilk

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It's just...
> A...
> Guitar.
> 
> Chill.


the irony


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Half a page of "wah, the Japanese" over little more than a fucking printed guitar graphic.


----------



## vilk

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Half a page of "wah, the Japanese" over little more than a fucking printed guitar graphic.


Glad you're here to help move past it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

vilk said:


> Glad you're here to help move past it.


I'm glad you were here to educate me on how evil the Japanese were during WWII, even though it's just a guitar, and in regards to the guitar, I do not care.


----------



## vilk

You don't say


----------



## possumkiller

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It's just...
> A...
> Guitar.
> 
> Chill.


No. That's a symbol of fascism and needs to be destroyed. It's no better than those shitty confederate statues. Seriously if we don't band together and stop these people who knows what they'll do next. Racist guitars with rebel flags? Sexist guitars with body shaming impossibly beautiful women painted on them?


----------



## vilk

possumkiller said:


> No. That's a symbol of fascism and needs to be destroyed. It's no better than those shitty confederate statues. Seriously if we don't band together and stop these people who knows what they'll do next. Racist guitars with rebel flags? Sexist guitars with body shaming impossibly beautiful women painted on them?


I understand that you're trying to mock me using satire, but I don't feel it's necessary. No one here has suggested we ought to chastise people who play guitars themed after evil empires; we've only just related why we personally aren't interested in the guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Person 1: *harmless personal opinion stated in a polite, eloquent way*

Person 2: CALM DOWN BRO. CHILL. IT'S JUST A GUITAR BRO. FRRRRRT. REEEEEEE.

Pretty much every good thread lately.


----------



## Seabeast2000

narad said:


> Yea, I do find that a questionable choice for an American's sig guitar. Like you I don't find it offensive or anything, since it's not like he's some pro-Imperialist Japan guy, but it's just confusing. I mean, if you're going to choose imagery that was in use during that era, you go with the badass rising sun flag.



I seem to remember A LOT of Japanese imagery and branding during the 80s, all over the place. No, I was not in Japan in the 80s.


----------



## NateFalcon

possumkiller said:


> No. That's a symbol of fascism and needs to be destroyed. It's no better than those shitty confederate statues. Seriously if we don't band together and stop these people who knows what they'll do next. Racist guitars with rebel flags? Sexist guitars with body shaming impossibly beautiful women painted on them?


How about racism AND objectifying women?...wow


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 62139
> 
> How about racism AND objectifying women?...wow


jesus if you're going to offend people at least get someone who's better at airbrushing to do it.
*iron crosses aren't offensive, they're just a common military award in the german army that got co-opted by the nazis* but yeah swastikas are nicht so gut.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus if you're going to offend people at least get someone who's better at airbrushing to do it.



They wanted to offend artists as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is worse than the bukkake burst guitars.


----------



## Seabeast2000

1. Have fun bro trading this for a used MT-2 after listing on CL for 6 months. 
2. The Neon Shadow would be a good character and should be added to the Avengers. 
3. Global War on Transitions is in full effect. 
4. Seahawks fan, but mostly a wood fan. 
5. WTB: Orbital sander

Hey yo!


----------



## Soya

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is worse than the bukkake burst guitars.



That is bad and Jeff should feel bad.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Soya said:


> That is bad and Jeff should feel bad.


Vait! Dat is ein Keisel?!?! Verboten!! VERBOTEN!!


----------



## Soya

Not only Das ein Kiesel, Das is ein K series, so some sap is out many many deutsch-marks.


----------



## spudmunkey

Soya said:


> Not only Das ein Kiesel, Das is ein K series, so some sap is out many many deutsch-marks.



It's not a K series, is an Aries.

For what it's worth, the background would indicate that this was photographed in a customer's home, so it was likely built specifically for a customer who requested this. My guess is that it's someone who would own a giant leopard-print blanket...and a...what is that...a faux gold-leafed giant mirror? On his bed? I don't know...but someone with..er..."unique" tastes.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'd opt for this one instead


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

possumkiller said:


> No. That's a symbol of fascism and needs to be destroyed. It's no better than those shitty confederate statues. Seriously if we don't band together and stop these people who knows what they'll do next. Racist guitars with rebel flags? Sexist guitars with body shaming impossibly beautiful women painted on them?


If I ever get the chance to get one, I'm getting two Kamikaze Lynch sigs just to be spiteful.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus if you're going to offend people at least get someone who's better at airbrushing to do it.
> *iron crosses aren't offensive, they're just a common military award in the german army that got co-opted by the nazis* but yeah swastikas are nicht so gut.


Yep, agreed. The airbrushing looks tacky, poorly done, and the Swastika needs to be discontinued by whatever morons are still producing it on shit.



Soya said:


> Not only Das ein Kiesel, Das is ein K series, so some sap is out many many deutsch-marks.


Serves them right. Suckers.


----------



## ElRay

Leviathus said:


> ya'll are makin' me miss my Kamikaze...


I'm missing my vodka and limes ...


----------



## Soya

spudmunkey said:


> It's not a K series, is an Aries.
> 
> For what it's worth, the background would indicate that this was photographed in a customer's home, so it was likely built specifically for a customer who requested this. My guess is that it's someone who would own a giant leopard-print blanket...and a...what is that...a faux gold-leafed giant mirror? On his bed? I don't know...but someone with..er..."unique" tastes.


I thought you could only get the K inlay at the 12th fret on the K series?


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is worse than the bukkake burst guitars.


Peppermint/chocolate finish...?


----------



## odibrom

ooops, sorry, kind of confused here... never mind...


----------



## possumkiller

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 62139
> 
> How about racism AND objectifying women?...wow


I feel like it's missing some confederate flavor... Maybe a big stars and bars when you flip the body over? Or a big reverse flying v body dean headstock with a confederate flag on it?


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is worse than the bukkake burst guitars.


its like the mullet version of a guitar.

Business on the front, Party on the back \m/


----------



## Seabeast2000

A-Branger said:


> its like the mullet version of a guitar.
> 
> Business on the front, Party on the back \m/


And not afraid to show you the little coke bottle/spoon pendant around its neck.


----------



## Cynicanal

Soya said:


> I thought you could only get the K inlay at the 12th fret on the K series?


Nah, that's been a standard option for quite a while now.


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is worse than the bukkake burst guitars.


The only way anything about this photo is acceptable is if John Water's took it. Then it makes sense. Otherwise, this person needs to reevaluate some life choices.


----------



## Soya

Cynicanal said:


> Nah, that's been a standard option for quite a while now.


Well piss.


----------



## feraledge

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 62139
> 
> How about racism AND objectifying women?...wow


Fortunately that monstrosity probably burned up in the inevitable meth fire. And the shitty ass guitar too.


----------



## spudmunkey

feraledge said:


> Fortunately that monstrosity probably burned up in the inevitable meth fire. And the shitty ass guitar too.



"Shitty-ass guitar" or "shitty 'ass' guitar"?


----------



## Kaura

odibrom said:


> Peppermint/chocolate finish...?



Haha, I was wondering why my first thought was that the guitar reminds me of ice cream.


----------



## Kaura

Edit: Double. This site really needs a delete option for posts...


----------



## bostjan

Some lightheardted fails:





Maybe repost:





Reverend in burnt stained blue:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

They really didn't think to rotate the Batman one 90 degrees?


----------



## Seabeast2000

ElRay said:


> I'm missing my vodka and limes ...


Is the wagon train late this week?


----------



## bostjan

MaxOfMetal said:


> They really didn't think to rotate the Batman one 90 degrees?



Or place the one knob anywhere other than in the bat's anus?  Or use black for the bridge? Or, well, hmm, I guess it doesn't matter; if you are going to play a gaudy guitar based off of a rollercoaster based off of a comic book character, it might as well be a complete trainwreck, no?


----------



## bostjan

Double.

The forum software must really love my posts.

Either that or it's my mouse driver and not my mouse itself. :/


----------



## ElRay

The906 said:


> Is the wagon train late this week?


https://www.liquor.com/recipes/kamikaze/


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> Double.
> 
> The forum software must really love my posts.
> 
> Either that or it's my mouse driver and not my mouse itself. :/


I’m getting it a lot this week on mobile too. My guess is that the forum software is over-scripted and suffered if the server response time is slow.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> It's not a K series, is an Aries.
> 
> For what it's worth, the background would indicate that this was photographed in a customer's home, so it was likely built specifically for a customer who requested this. My guess is that it's someone who would own a giant leopard-print blanket...and a...what is that...a faux gold-leafed giant mirror? On his bed? I don't know...but someone with..er..."unique" tastes.



Dood, the pearloid knob tops tie it all together. I just realized this.


----------



## Seabeast2000

ElRay said:


> https://www.liquor.com/recipes/kamikaze/



I see. 
I seem to remember these from back in the day. The trendy shooter of the month at many local clubs.


----------



## NateFalcon

feraledge said:


> Fortunately that monstrosity probably burned up in the inevitable meth fire. And the shitty ass guitar too.


My eyeballs still feel dirty from looking at it...


----------



## NateFalcon

Arrrggghh...fucking neck-dive!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> Arrrggghh...fucking neck-dive!!
> View attachment 62196


lol


----------



## Kaura

ElRay said:


> I’m getting it a lot this week on mobile too. My guess is that the forum software is over-scripted and suffered if the server response time is slow.



Same for me. I can post just fine on desktop/laptop but on my Android phone the site just keeps loading and loading until I get frustrated and just hit the post button again and bam.. double post.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> Same for me. I can post just fine on desktop/laptop but on my Android phone the site just keeps loading and loading until I get frustrated and just hit the post button again and bam.. double post.



If you see the loading bars, just refresh or go to a different page and your post should be fine. Once you see it trying to load your post has already been submitted, it's just getting "stuck" refreshing the page.


----------



## vilk

NateFalcon said:


> Arrrggghh...fucking neck-dive!!
> View attachment 62196


Is it just me or is there one string that is completely off the neck of the guitar? :Lol:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vilk said:


> Is it just me or is there one string that is completely off the neck of the guitar? :Lol:



Looks like he's playing slide with it, so it wouldn't need to be over the fretboard, just close enough to the pickup to be "picked up".


----------



## NateFalcon

That’s the open bass string lol


----------



## BlackSG91

How about a cardboard Stratocaster?










;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Awesome. Fender can now sell cardboard guitars.


----------



## BlackSG91

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Awesome. Fender can now sell cardboard guitars.



Cardboard is very good tone wood.


;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackSG91 said:


> Cardboard is very good tone wood.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


----------



## ElRay

BlackSG91 said:


> Cardboard is very good tone wood.


Heck, it can be made form all of them at the same time


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## NateFalcon

That Dan Marino guitar actually angers me...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

All of those guitars look cool.


----------



## NateFalcon

I’d fill the gumball guitar with some chewy sweet-tarts...snack out with your cack out!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> I’d fill the gumball guitar with some chewy sweet-tarts...snack out with your cack out!!


The more you snack, the more you flash your cack.


----------



## NateFalcon

Keeping a straight face playing these would be hard...


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 62222
> Keeping a straight face playing these would be hard...



If the wings on the second guitar don't move when the whammy bar is depressed like Bumblefoot's Flying Foot guitar, then I'm not interested.


----------



## NateFalcon

Bloody_Inferno said:


> If the wings on the second guitar don't move when the whammy bar is depressed like Bumblefoot's Flying Foot guitar, then I'm not interested.


Yeah, both wings would have to move with each other and smoke or sparklers would have to blow out the jets...little ‘Saturn Missile’ fireworks off the wings would be the topper


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Seems as good a time as any to post the gun guitar.











Also: Ew, why the hell did Kesha get the machine gun guitar?


----------



## blacai

Let's remember the most expensive guitar by gibson (2M$)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I hope that ugly shit comes off easily.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blacai said:


> Let's remember the most expensive guitar by gibson (2M$)


I hate this with every fiber of my being


----------



## NateFalcon

Yeah...whoever designed that guitar will surely be the first to be strung from the gallows when Armageddon comes around...offensive on biblical proportions


----------



## Demiurge

Somebody at Gibson heard Robin William's line, that cocaine was God's way of telling you you are making too much money, and took that as a challenge.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone know the story on that bedazzled SG?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone know the story on that bedazzled SG?


----------



## Seabeast2000

The906 said:


> Anyone know the story on that bedazzled SG?


Thanks for asking man, why don't you fucking use your eyeballs and a search engine?

http://www.guitarsite.com/news/electric_guitar/gibson-eden-of-coronet-diamond-sg/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The906 said:


> Thanks for asking man, why don't you fucking use your eyeballs and a search engine?
> 
> http://www.guitarsite.com/news/electric_guitar/gibson-eden-of-coronet-diamond-sg/


Wow, someone's testy today.


----------



## Exchanger

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Reminds me of these (hoverfly) :


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wow, someone's testy today.


He quoted himself, so it's either a joke, or a very confused man


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> He quoted himself, so it's either a joke, or a very confused man


I know, I was teasing.


----------



## blacai

The906 said:


> Thanks for asking man, why don't you fucking use your eyeballs and a search engine?
> 
> http://www.guitarsite.com/news/electric_guitar/gibson-eden-of-coronet-diamond-sg/


----------



## vilk

I think this guitar company _jumped the shark_


----------



## bostjan

Gibson might sue over that headstock, though.





And, speaking of weird Gibson guitars:


----------



## bostjan

Doubleneck post


----------



## vilk

bostjan said:


> Gibson might sue over that headstock, though.


^how can that be OK to have the bridge there? Does it not make it like a super short scale? Not to mention 7 strings? Look how many fucking frets there are! I don't even know what to think anymore.


----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> ^how can that be OK to have the bridge there? Does it not make it like a super short scale? Not to mention 7 strings? I don't even know what to think anymore.


Best to not question it, it's an anomaly. Never played it, but I wouldn't be surprised if the balance point was much closer to the headstock than the center of the strap pins. I'd still love to give it a try, though. 

Back when 7 strings were rare outside of Ibanez, I remember there being a Gibson CS 7 string flying V, but I have not been able to track down a photo of it on the internet. There was also a UK builder, named "Manson," who built a lot of seven strings, then DMAG Alex Gregory had his Fender, and then there was the occasional odd-ball thing like this. It was like that for ERG players for years, then it was like it was over-night, suddenly everybody started making sevens - ESP/LTD, Schecter, Fender/Squire (Standard, not just CS), BC Rich, DeArmond, Dean, Washburn, Samick, Brian Moore, ... even Jackson and Danelectro made sevens, then, just like how the fish flies appear in the summer in a huge cloud off the Great Lakes and then disappear, leaving only smelly rotten carcasses, the same happened to the seven string guitar. Most of those one-offs, like the Explorer pictured above, were all but forgotten, and maybe for good reason. Yeah, let's make a pro's/con's list about that explorer:

Things cool about that explorer:
Seven strings, 36 frets, it's an explorer.

Things uncool about it:
EVERYTHING ELSE



Speaking of DeArmond:




My first thought when I saw this: "Cool, it's a seven string guitar that doesn't fit in with other seven string guitars."
After playing one: "This isn't for me."


----------



## blacai

https://twitter.com/adafruit/status/1011237420442976256?s=09
This ist kinda cool


----------



## BlackSG91

You could probably play "Highway To Hell" Hawaiian style on this baby. 







;>)/


----------



## BrailleDecibel

"Hawaiiy To Hell"?


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## NickS

No.


----------



## NateFalcon

The906 said:


> View attachment 62414


Rick Nielsen would gladly play that


----------



## 77zark77

The906 said:


> View attachment 62414



That was a mistake. Someone asked 'em for a 12 string and they made a 12 neck


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's an art thing. 

https://laughingsquid.com/present-arms-12-neck-guitar-sculptures-by-yoshihiko-satoh/


----------



## Lemonbaby

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's an art thing.
> 
> https://laughingsquid.com/present-arms-12-neck-guitar-sculptures-by-yoshihiko-satoh/


Great if you'd like to play in all 12 even tunings at once...


----------



## dr_game0ver

Need to send one to Jared Dines.


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> View attachment 62414


Wait until you see the price for the hard case!
Also, I'm not sure if it's intended to be at all functional, but, for fun, assuming it is, note that there is no visible neck selector switch, only a volume knob for each neck, and then a couple master controls on the bottom. Imagine the hassle of switching from one neck to the other on the fly that way. Also, imagine making adjustments to the master tone controls on the fly (you'd probably have to use your toes)


----------



## NateFalcon

bostjan said:


> Wait until you see the price for the hard case!
> Also, I'm not sure if it's intended to be at all functional, but, for fun, assuming it is, note that there is no visible neck selector switch, only a volume knob for each neck, and then a couple master controls on the bottom. Imagine the hassle of switching from one neck to the other on the fly that way. Also, imagine making adjustments to the master tone controls on the fly (you'd probably have to use your toes)


----------



## Seabeast2000

Let's go bro! Right now!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The906 said:


> View attachment 62423


That is hideous.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Another gem from Nigel Tufnel and EBMM. The Global Warming guitsr. Take notice of all the details, who wouldn't want Al Gore near by as you chug away?














This one is hard to find good photos of.


----------



## dr_game0ver

https://fr.audiofanzine.com/guitare-sc/ibanez/grg140/petites-annonces/i.1384229.html
So... This is for sale...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dr_game0ver said:


> https://fr.audiofanzine.com/guitare-sc/ibanez/grg140/petites-annonces/i.1384229.html
> So... This is for sale...


....i like the snakeskin tolex.


----------



## vilk

I think it's cool that they snakeskin'd the back of the headstock


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Check out this "Ibanez Pristige" $150. https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/msg/d/ibanez-prestige/6636424310.html


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Check out this "Ibanez Pristige" $150. https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/msg/d/ibanez-prestige/6636424310.html


Psh, that's a steal. The guitar stand is included, dude!


----------



## Leviathus

Few hours of TLC and that ibby would be sweet!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Well...not necessarily hilarious but super unknown to me until a few hours ago. The Ibby WRB3. 




And a Frank Gambale suitable for Sunday morning car club mang (from a CL ad).


----------



## Splenetic

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Psh, that's a steal. The guitar stand is included, dude!



haha at that price, it's probably literally a stolen guitar stand being sold by some tweaker.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> haha at that price, it's probably literally a stolen guitar stand being sold by some tweaker.


I agree. The stand alone is worth at least $225.


----------



## blacai

don't know if photoshop'd


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blacai said:


> don't know if photoshop'd


it looks like a bad copy of a Spalt apex
https://www.spaltinstruments.com/instruments/hybrids/apex-guitars/


----------



## Shoeless_jose

bostjan said:


> Wait until you see the price for the hard case!
> Also, I'm not sure if it's intended to be at all functional, but, for fun, assuming it is, note that there is no visible neck selector switch, only a volume knob for each neck, and then a couple master controls on the bottom. Imagine the hassle of switching from one neck to the other on the fly that way. Also, imagine making adjustments to the master tone controls on the fly (you'd probably have to use your toes)



You'd need to buy so many fret wraps!!!


----------



## ElRay

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Check out this "Ibanez Pristige" $150. https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/msg/d/ibanez-prestige/6636424310.html


... and it’s gone.


----------



## CapinCripes

Now I love Jackson, but sometimes they should really stop asking if they can and start asking if they should... even for namm pieces.




https://reverb.com/item/13601937-ja...oubleguitar-1-of-1-ultra-rare-root-beer-swirl


----------



## Kaura

CapinCripes said:


> Now I love Jackson, but sometimes they should really stop asking if they can and start asking if they should... even for namm pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/13601937-ja...oubleguitar-1-of-1-ultra-rare-root-beer-swirl



I must say, that's probably the coolest finish on a Jackson I have ever seen. Shame they used it on that abomination.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CapinCripes said:


> Now I love Jackson, but sometimes they should really stop asking if they can and start asking if they should... even for namm pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/13601937-ja...oubleguitar-1-of-1-ultra-rare-root-beer-swirl


the new shuriken rhoads, perfect for throwing, terrible for playing.


----------



## odibrom

Double Neck spin guitar... spin and swap the guitar's neck in use. Careful not hit one of the headstocks on the ground when doing so... for the shredder in us, it could used as an helicopter...


----------



## bostjan

IDK, it almost works. It's like they almost made a really cool MAB sig, and almost made an actually cool doubleneck, almost made a twelve string electric, almost made a flying-Z, almost placed the controls in a not-stupid way, ...almost.


----------



## spudmunkey

I love that it has the ZZ-Top-style rotating guitar strap attachment point in the middle. I'm officially back on-board.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CapinCripes said:


> Now I love Jackson, but sometimes they should really stop asking if they can and start asking if they should... even for namm pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/13601937-ja...oubleguitar-1-of-1-ultra-rare-root-beer-swirl



I knew that was a Pablo build before even clicking the link.


----------



## xzacx

MaxOfMetal said:


> I knew that was a Pablo build before even clicking the link.



Most of them are obvious from a mile away, but there's nothing worse than seeing an almost amazing Custom Shop pop up for sale and realizing it's been Pablo'd and ruined.


----------



## blacai

a new fender...
https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...caster_fans_say_its_basically_a_les_paul.html


----------



## spudmunkey

I imagine it's still a bolt-on and 25.5" scale length, no?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> I imagine it's still a bolt-on and 25.5" scale length, no?



It's just a Tele Deluxe with a different wood combo and bridge.

Same neck, same electronics.

But, considering that "Les Paul, but a Telecaster" has been a Fender Custom Shop staple for years, I'm actually kind of surprised this didn't come out sooner.

I like how they recycled other Fender stuff into it, like the Cabronita guard and Jazzmaster knobs.


----------



## bostjan

Meh, the Lespaulocaster looks pretty much like other guitars before it to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> Meh, the Lespaulocaster looks pretty much like other guitars before it to me.



Very true.

But this is the closest actual Fender to a Les Paul without paying Custom Shop prices.

The whole series is basically Fender CS stuff and boutique clones for fraction of the prices. 

I'm not really into this stuff, but a bunch of folks are.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

worst kiesel 2k18


----------



## odibrom

... color me neon...? That guitar at my country would be considered to be very nationalist...


----------



## spudmunkey

I actually came here to post this one. At least one can't blame Jeff on it. He spotted it in a walkthrough video when it was hanging in drying racks outside the paint booths, and when he saw it, he asked, "Huh...I didn't even know we offered to do that", or something to that effect....however he actually said it made it sound like he wasn't too into it.  

I do believe this is only the 2nd (maaaaaybe the third) neck-pickup-only I've seen some out of their shop.

This one being the only other one i remember off the top of my head, which is their SH550...I think it could be OK if it still had the F-holes, but they went with the "no f-hole" option. Hmm...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> I actually came here to post this one. At least one can't blame Jeff on it. He spotted it in a walkthrough video when it was hanging in drying racks outside the paint booths, and when he saw it, he asked, "Huh...I didn't even know we offered to do that", or something to that effect....however he actually said it made it sound like he wasn't too into it.
> 
> I do believe this is only the 2nd (maaaaaybe the third) neck-pickup-only I've seen some out of their shop.
> 
> This one being the only other one i remember off the top of my head, which is their SH550...I think it could be OK if it still had the F-holes, but they went with the "no f-hole" option. Hmm...


at least it's not nuclear watermelon colored


----------



## Cynicanal

It's almost impressive how someone managed to mis-match every single color on that guitar. Orange, green, black hardware, cream pickup, AND a maple board?!?! Holy hell.


----------



## blacai

Cynicanal said:


> It's almost impressive how someone managed to mis-match every single color on that guitar. Orange, green, black hardware, cream pickup, AND a maple board?!?! Holy hell.


even the pickup rings screws look wrong @[email protected]


----------



## iamaom

Cynicanal said:


> It's almost impressive how someone managed to mis-match every single color on that guitar. Orange, green, black hardware, cream pickup, AND a maple board?!?! Holy hell.


And to top it off the single pickup and knob makes it an option 50, so they couldn't even return it after it shows up on their door and they remember that drunken bet they made.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> I actually came here to post this one. At least one can't blame Jeff on it. He spotted it in a walkthrough video when it was hanging in drying racks outside the paint booths, and when he saw it, he asked, "Huh...I didn't even know we offered to do that", or something to that effect....however he actually said it made it sound like he wasn't too into it.
> 
> I do believe this is only the 2nd (maaaaaybe the third) neck-pickup-only I've seen some out of their shop.
> 
> This one being the only other one i remember off the top of my head, which is their SH550...I think it could be OK if it still had the F-holes, but they went with the "no f-hole" option. Hmm...



Smoooooth mann...dig it.....


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> worst kiesel 2k18



Is this Nuke Melon #2 or the same one from months ago? If #2, I wonder if same customer or another human was so inspired from #1.


----------



## Seabeast2000

iamaom said:


> And to top it off the single pickup and knob makes it an option 50, so they couldn't even return it after it shows up on their door and they remember that drunken bet they made.


I would swap the knob for gold then put a deathy band sticker on it for the full trainwreck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Is this Nuke Melon #2 or the same one from months ago? If #2, I wonder if same customer or another human was so inspired from #1.


this is #2 iirc


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is #2 iirc


Excellent.


----------



## A-Branger

The906 said:


> I would swap the knob for gold then put a deathy band sticker on it for the full trainwreck.


and a chrome head piece


----------



## Seabeast2000

Who wears it better?


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> Is this Nuke Melon #2 or the same one from months ago? If #2, I wonder if same customer or another human was so inspired from #1.



The first nuclear melon was trans pink, with Kiesel racing green. This new headless Holdsworth one, it's Kiesel racing orange with Kiesel racing green burst. Either this is a customer order, or an experimentation by their paint guy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The906 said:


> Who wears it better?


Even as a goof, I am disappointed in ESP for making this travesty.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Even as a goof, I am disappointed in ESP for making this travesty.


Meloncore


----------



## crackout

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Even as a goof, I am disappointed in ESP for making this travesty.


I must say, I really like this one. Looks well executed and thought out. Love the 'bite aways'.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

crackout said:


> I must say, I really like this one. Looks well executed and thought out. Love the 'bite aways'.



Yeah, it's done really well. I think the headstock is my favorite part. 

https://www.espguitars.com/forums/1963218/posts/2074554-esp-wm-1-custom


----------



## crackout

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, it's done really well. I think the headstock is my favorite part.
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/forums/1963218/posts/2074554-esp-wm-1-custom


Okay, I'm in love now. Thanks.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

That watermelon ESP is really cool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Demiurge

The ESP at least shows good craftsmanship. That Kiesel... something something Gallagher joke.


----------



## spudmunkey

I think you guys need to get your eyes checked. The Kiesel is orange and green. Or maybe...what the hell kind of watermelons are you guys buying?


----------



## Spicypickles

No matter the color, garbage is still garbage.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> I think you guys need to get your eyes checked. The Kiesel is orange and green. Or maybe...what the hell kind of watermelons are you guys buying?


really? that's what you want to nitpick about? lmao
on my monitor kRO looks more reddish than neon orange. nuclear watermelon was an apt description


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> really? that's what you want to nitpick about? lmao



I put in 5 years in a Piggly Wiggly produce department, so i have some unusual triggers.


----------



## Avedas

That watermelon came up on my Instagram and I almost puked all over my phone.


----------



## Cynicanal

I was thinking "nuclear melon" more generic; it would work fine for a cantaloupe.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> worst kiesel 2k18



ok so they put this pic on the Kiesel instagram page with "wow! What do you think of this color scheme?"

jsut go grab some popcorn and read the comments lol


----------



## WintermintP

I might've picked up the ESP watermelon if it were a 7-stringer.

WintermintP


----------



## Splenetic

spudmunkey said:


> I put in 5 years in a Piggly Wiggly produce department, so i have some unusual triggers.


A piggly wiggly veggie boy almost sounds like a character in a garth ennis comic that's gonna get hurt somewhere along the storyline.


----------



## NateFalcon

...You know someone out there has both of these...death AF


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Those things had better be tuned to drop-B-ber.


----------



## blacai

Just saw this in a B/S group in FB.


----------



## Seabeast2000

blacai said:


> Just saw this in a B/S group in FB.



Has anyone routed one of these for Fluences?


----------



## r33per

NateFalcon said:


> ...You know someone out there has both of these...death AF
> View attachment 62836
> View attachment 62837


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

NateFalcon said:


> ...You know someone out there has both of these...death AF
> View attachment 62836
> View attachment 62837



so the bottom one is justin beiber, is the top one vanilla ice?


----------



## odibrom

I think they're both Bieber... but a little older in one of those


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> I think they're both Bieber... but a little older in one of those


Youtube funded cosmetic surgery as well?


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> Youtube funded cosmetic surgery as well?



youtube? why woud youtube be involved? He's sold 15 million+ albums and he's worth about $225 million.


----------



## downburst82




----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> youtube? why woud youtube be involved? He's sold 15 million+ albums and he's worth about $225 million.


Hell I don't know, I guess that's how he got started. Who cares?


----------



## Seabeast2000

downburst82 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## odibrom

downburst82 said:


>


That's an Odd ball I'd play...


----------



## possumkiller

The906 said:


> Hell I don't know, I guess that's how he got started. Who cares?


Spudmonkey cares duh...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gold hardware- check, abalone inlays- check, white bobbins with gold screws-check , gaudy/tacky af- check


----------



## KnightBrolaire

look at this pos








i actually kind of like this one.


----------



## xzacx

KnightBrolaire said:


> gold hardware- check, abalone inlays- check, white bobbins with gold screws-check , gaudy/tacky af- check



This has to be only of the only times I've thought abalone inlays actually were the right choice. Unfortunately, I think almost every choice about this is wrong, so I can't give it too much credit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

xzacx said:


> This has to be only of the only times I've thought abalone inlays actually were the right choice. Unfortunately, I think almost every choice about this is wrong, so I can't give it too much credit.


the abalone does kind of pair well with that top, but I really think it would have tied in better if the guitar had black hardware and an ebony fretboard. The gold hardware/frets is the worst part by far imo


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> gold hardware- check, abalone inlays- check, white bobbins with gold screws-check , gaudy/tacky af- check




No accounting for taste.  I _believe _the guy who ordered it bought the top first, then sent it to them to build the guitar. He was super worried about the new DC shape when it was announced, and appears to be over-the-moon excited by the pic. *shrugs*.

He's already got an Aquaburst "V-burst" on quilted maple, so at least he's sticking with his "type". 
https://www.youtube.com/user/alienadin/videos

It's certainly a bit "much", but I wouldn't kick it out of bed for eating crackers.

At least it's not a resin-filled top.


----------



## tedtan

KnightBrolaire said:


> gold hardware- check, abalone inlays- check, white bobbins with gold screws-check , gaudy/tacky af- check



But where are the beveled bevels?


----------



## NateFalcon

M3CHK1LLA said:


> so the bottom one is justin beiber, is the top one vanilla ice?


Shave some cool designs in the back of his head...sure...fashion seems to come full circle


----------



## NateFalcon

The906 said:


> Hell I don't know, I guess that's how he got started. Who cares?


One day soon the evolution of the Biebs will be a required 2 credit high school class...common core education

I kinda want a Biebs guitar now...except I’m not fond of Gibson. I think making some angering, polarizing face wraps would be great!...a screaming Rosie O’Donnell or Rosanne Barr wrap would be pretty metal


----------



## spudmunkey

tedtan said:


> But where are the beveled bevels?



That's the K series.


----------



## ElRay

tedtan said:


> But where are the beveled bevels?


Paging Mr. Xzibit, paging Mr. Xzibit ...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> No accounting for taste.  I _believe _the guy who ordered it bought the top first, then sent it to them to build the guitar. He was super worried about the new DC shape when it was announced, and appears to be over-the-moon excited by the pic. *shrugs*.
> 
> He's already got an Aquaburst "V-burst" on quilted maple, so at least he's sticking with his "type".
> https://www.youtube.com/user/alienadin/videos
> 
> It's certainly a bit "much", but I wouldn't kick it out of bed for eating crackers.
> 
> At least it's not a resin-filled top.


yeah it's just an epoxy stabilized top 
his aquaburst one would be awesome with chrome or black hardware, but I just don't feel like gold plays well off of the blue.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ElRay said:


> Paging Mr. Xzibit, paging Mr. Xzibit ...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this one is almost acceptable.


----------



## Seabeast2000

"Hay baybee, you lookin for a date?"


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> look at this pos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually kind of like this one.


That last one looks awesome! Does not deserve to be in this thread IMO


----------



## blacai

KnightBrolaire said:


> look at this pos


I have seen harley benton guitars whose fretboard might feel like that haha


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> Spudmonkey cares duh...


I had no idea he had anything to do with YouTube.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

KnightBrolaire said:


> this one is almost acceptable.



Rawr! Crackling with gay energy.


----------



## odibrom

^^ That may not be very polite...


----------



## nyxzz

KnightBrolaire said:


> the abalone does kind of pair well with that top, but I really think it would have tied in better if the guitar had black hardware and an ebony fretboard. The gold hardware/frets is the worst part by far imo



If it had black hardware/ebony fretboard/ no burl / and PRS did that finish it would probably be awesome


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nyxzz said:


> Does the bridge look messed up to anyone else? the bass side knife edge in particular / angle


looks fine to me


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> this one is almost acceptable.



Maybe with a single color. The tri-color with the minute gradient makes it look like a children's coloring book.


----------



## nyxzz

KnightBrolaire said:


> looks fine to me



Maybe its just the lighting and the actual edge itself not being the same color as the bridge, either way that paintjob...man thats rough


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

nyxzz said:


> Does the bridge look messed up to anyone else? the bass side knife edge in particular / angle



If I recall, Hipshot uses an asymmetrical pivot system. With other trems, it’s for the sake of allowing room for variance in post spacing. I don’t remember if Hipshot does it for the same reason or as a stability gimmick.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Apologies if old hat, never seen this variation before.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Apologies if old hat, never seen this variation before.


is it bad if I kind of like this?


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> is it bad if I kind of like this?


no, i like it too.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> no, i like it too.....


i mean, the binding is gross, and I hate how it's just brown wood everywhere mixed with gold hardware, but the idea of a headless V, explorer or star just ticks all the right boxes for me.








found this one in the ormsby fb group. someone made it from a jackson minion rrV


----------



## Spicypickles

That’s actually pretty sweet.


----------



## 777timesgod

IMO, I thought the point of headless guitars was to combine them with a smaller body for comfort. If you are going to have such a massive body, why not add a headstock to complete the metal look?


----------



## odibrom

I think those headless Vs and Xs look cool, but the neck's nut end should be done differently, not a just a blunt cut. It should also be pointy so you could impale the vocalist whenever he misses a note or something...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

777timesgod said:


> IMO, I thought the point of headless guitars was to combine them with a smaller body for comfort. If you are going to have such a massive body, why not add a headstock to complete the metal look?



Originally it was a single aspect of an overall system, like the original Steinberger basses. The idea was lightweight, modern minimalism. The headless aspect complimented the carbon graphite materials, the "all in one" hardware solution of the bridge and the "only the essentials" body and electronics. 

That said, going headless will reduce the overall weight and shift the center of gravity away from the neck, if applied on it's own to a "standard" body shaped guitar. 

The pink Jackson is actually a Minion, so the body is smaller than a full sized Rhodes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

777timesgod said:


> IMO, I thought the point of headless guitars was to combine them with a smaller body for comfort. If you are going to have such a massive body, why not add a headstock to complete the metal look?


in the case of the hondo sting, the regular version with headstock is a very long guitar. The headstock is quite long and pointy, so removing that makes it a lot more manageable for storage/traveling/on stage.
Like max said, the minion is smaller than a regular Rhodes v ( it's 2/3 the size)


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## spudmunkey

Almost as good as their coffee table coffee table coffee table book.

edit: the back should have the text of a NYT review of the film, _Kramer vs. Kramer_ (or similar).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Some of you may laugh, but I wouldn't mind having guitars with Italian Giallo graphic art on them. For instance, Tenebrae.


----------



## NateFalcon

Sure -I have a fascination with creepy Russian religious art...I think it would look cool on a guitar


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

I don't hate the concept. Or at least the idea of the concept...but then the more I think about how I might try to make it better (ignoring the complicated controls and the shape), I'm having trouble figuring how how to do it besides a double-neck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> I don't hate the concept. Or at least the idea of the concept...but then the more I think about how I might try to make it better (ignoring the complicated controls and the shape), I'm having trouble figuring how how to do it besides a double-neck.



Front and back, duh! 






Sorry for the micro-pic, it’s all I could find.


----------



## spudmunkey

I mean...i said "make it _better"... _


----------



## possumkiller

They should do that with body styles. Like LP on the front and Flying V on the back.


----------



## prlgmnr

possumkiller said:


> They should do that with body styles. Like LP on the front and Flying V on the back.


Business in front, party at the back.

The mulletcaster.


----------



## possumkiller

prlgmnr said:


> Business in front, party at the back.
> 
> The mulletcaster.


Precisely


----------



## blacai




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

That top one puts Kiesel to shame. Viva the whatever the fuck that is!


----------



## Seabeast2000

another more "novel" vs. "too funny" IMO


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## KnightBrolaire

ahh dbz, second only to moser/bc ric for hideous designs.


----------



## ElRay

[QUOTE member="blacai, post: 4902883, : 73885"]



[/quote]i have a penchant for minimalistic “ergo” guitars, but the one doesn’t look like it sits right, both figuratively and literally. It’s so close, but misses the mark.[QUOTE member="blacai, post: 4902883, : 73885"]



[/QUOTE]i first saw this on a tiny phone screen and yhought this was a typical carbon fiber until zoomed in. ::


----------



## vilk

I wanted to take the pickguard off my Geddy Lee Jazz bass, but then underneath there was a big stupid hole for no reason. So I did this!


----------



## cwhitey2

blacai said:


>



I always wanted an alligator skin fret board!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

not gonna lie, I would totally buy that alligator skin guitar.


----------



## odibrom

... it's horrendous...


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> ... it's horrendous...



The origin of that word is meant to describe something that makes your hair stand on end. I just learned that last week and found it interesting, so I thought I'd share.

Carry on.

[/coolstorybro]


----------



## vilk

When I first saw this I thought that like they shot it in front of a green screen or something lol


----------



## odibrom

Those have been around for a while, pretty funny though...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## NateFalcon

You’d get your balls caught in the strings with the wrong riding gear...why is there a ridge right where your chode is? Women’s bike?


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

A-Branger said:


>


That's a tough call, which would I want to sit on?


----------



## odibrom

The double neck looks more ergonomic to one's back...


----------



## spudmunkey

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> That's a tough call, which would I want to sit on?



With my fat ass? The double-neck SG.



Not a guitar, but...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this used to be a parker fly ;_;


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> this used to be a parker fly ;_;



Today, I was just wondering to myself why does every single headless guitar in the world look like something when you give a toddler a crayon for the first time. And there you have it, once again.


----------



## odibrom

Why do people do these things to guitars... why? People are mean, these guitars are in pain, real pain....


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> Why do people do these things to guitars... why? People are mean, these guitars are in pain, real pain....



I did something similar once...to a guitar that had it's horn broken off. I didn't have the tools/experience at the time to fix it properly, so I went at it with a rasp and some sandpaper and made a nubby single-cut out of a super-strat. I've seen a parker bolt-on body in a shop hanging on the wall with it's horn broken off, so it's possible someone had something similar happen to this one...but that could just be me trying to rationalize.


----------



## odibrom

@spudmunkey you know I was being rhetorical right?...


----------



## NateFalcon

...sometimes the effort isn’t worth the outcome...


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> this used to be a parker fly ;_;



to do that to a Parker is like finding an unicorn and chop the horn off because you always wanted a horse


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Or like asking PRS to quote you on repainting and routing an existing, completed guitar of theirs for an Ibanez bridge and to intentionally redo a mismatched fingerboard radius for it, all so that you can replicate it in your own custom shop in order to learn how to build guitars because you know what you want but see yourself as more of a builder than a player and also you smoke meth to take your mind off all that meth.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Or like asking PRS to quote you on repainting and routing an existing, completed guitar of theirs for an Ibanez bridge and to intentionally redo a mismatched fingerboard radius for it, all so that you can replicate it in your own custom shop in order to learn how to build guitars because you know what you want but see yourself as more of a builder than a player and also you smoke meth to take your mind off all that meth.


Drug's are bad mmmkay?


----------



## odibrom

@Andrew Lloyd Webber is speaking about another SSO user...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## pondman

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric...378052?hash=item2ab13fd944:g:yRoAAOSwixlbUoie


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jesus I just skimmed that thread about wanting to frankenstein a PRS. what a shit show


pondman said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric...378052?hash=item2ab13fd944:g:yRoAAOSwixlbUoie


lmao that dude looks like he took a break from cooking meth to pose with the guitar


----------



## WintermintP

I don't get what's funny about a guitar depicting a half-naked female. If anything that's just downright cringe.

WintermintP


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

pondman said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric...378052?hash=item2ab13fd944:g:yRoAAOSwixlbUoie








Yikes, looks like someone got drunk and decided to carve up a guitar.


----------



## WintermintP

@Dumple Stilzkin Actually the guy in the picture seems to be a celebrity that was featured on television, if my research proves correct.

WintermintP


----------



## vilk

WintermintP said:


> I don't get what's funny about a guitar depicting a half-naked female. If anything that's just downright cringe.
> 
> WintermintP


Cringe guitars is also a theme of this thread. Have you seen our guntars?


----------



## WintermintP

@vilk But at the same time, that pic in question is not funny. It just feels derogatory and makes me sick to the stomach (no joke).

Guntars on the other hand, they're objects that look like other objects so no harm's done there.

WintermintP


----------



## Seabeast2000

Uh oh.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

If any guitar on the last page warrants a trigger warning, it’s the Parker.


----------



## bostjan

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Yikes, looks like someone got drunk and decided to carve up a guitar.


I love how he's pretending to play it without any strings, tuners, or hardware on it.
Also, look at the back of it! It looks like something went wrong. Whoever pays $18k CAD for that might as well just put $18k CAD into their fireplace.


----------



## cwhitey2

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Or like asking PRS to quote you on repainting and routing an existing, completed guitar of theirs for an Ibanez bridge and to intentionally redo a mismatched fingerboard radius for it, all so that you can replicate it in your own custom shop in order to learn how to build guitars because you know what you want but see yourself as more of a builder than a player and also you smoke meth to take your mind off all that meth.


Literally dying


----------



## ElRay

cwhitey2 said:


> Literally dying


Google: “Wierd Al Word Crimes”
Watch & Learn


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cwhitey2 said:


> figuratively dying


doesn't quite have the same ring to it, does it?


----------



## vilk

Happy 3rd Anniversary of my [too] Funny [not to post] Guitars thread!


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

It also means you haven’t killed yourself!


----------



## A-Branger

3 years already?!!?!


----------



## odibrom

vilk said:


> Happy 3rd Anniversary of my [too] Funny [not to post] Guitars thread!



It's a winner thread! One of the best in SSO... I thank you very much...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

https://reverb.com/item/13687142-custom-hotrod-solidbody


----------



## possumkiller

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> https://reverb.com/item/13687142-custom-hotrod-solidbody


What is really scary is when you scroll down and look at what Reverb considers to be similar products...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> What is really scary is when you scroll down and look at what Reverb considers to be similar products...


lmao it's recommending PRS customs and gibsons as similar products to that hideous abortion


----------



## vilk

I think it's just recommending flame maple tops 

_I'm looking for something with a nice flame maple top_
How about a wall decoration for a 5 year old's bedroom?
_No thanks I was thinking more like a guitar_
OK Well this LP oughta do ya


----------



## bostjan

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> https://reverb.com/item/13687142-custom-hotrod-solidbody



Ha ha! I love that the back also looks like a car, but that neck heel, though.


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Ha ha! I love that the back also looks like a car, but that neck heel, though.



What are you doing up there? There's no money above the 5th fret anyway.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> What are you doing up there? There's no money above the 5th fret anyway.


djent at 17th or higher is the new thing man.


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> djent at 17th or higher is the new thing man.


Plenty of djent is like all 0's and 1's on the lowest string and 15's and 17's along with 0's on two of the higher strings.

...but if you think there's any money left in djent in 2018...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Plenty of djent is like all 0's and 1's on the lowest string and 15's and 17's along with 0's on two of the higher strings.
> 
> ...but if you think there's any money left in djent in 2018...


there's apparently enough to buy you some rolexes and a porsche


----------



## Sogradde

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's apparently enough to buy you some rolexes and a porsche


#shotsfired


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's apparently enough to buy you some rolexes and a porsche


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


>


ha I'm not salty, I'm just making an observation.


----------



## r33per

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Dat upper fret acce-oh wait: wrong thread...


----------



## mastapimp

headstock woes:
https://reverb.com/item/1286267-pendragon-custom-made-guitar-used


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mastapimp said:


> headstock woes:
> https://reverb.com/item/1286267-pendragon-custom-made-guitar-used


that's gross. 
this is still worse though:


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's gross.
> this is still worse though:


just in case if you forget the brand


----------



## ElRay

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Wait, I forgot, do I like posts that belong here, or do I like posts that are of guitars I actually like?


----------



## Seabeast2000

ElRay said:


> Wait, I forgot, do I like posts that belong here, or do I like posts that are of guitars I actually like?


I don't know but I'm pretty sure that is now a left handed guitar right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yours for only 8500$




this one is a steal at 7500$


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

The906 said:


> djent at 17th or higher is the new thing man.



More like 27th fret.

This has likely been posted before:


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



To their credit, it looks reasonably well-done, they didn't put a Fender headstock on it, and they even made a custom pickguard. I think it belongs here: https://www.reddit.com/r/ATBGE/ (Awful Taste but great Execution)


----------



## Avedas

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's gross.
> this is still worse though:


I see these all the time and I think the fact they cost $4000 and the same shit has been on the racks for years means nobody else wants them either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Avedas said:


> I see these all the time and I think the fact they cost $4000 and the same shit has been on the racks for years means nobody else wants them either.



The Tyler aesthetic is an acquired taste, but his guitars and pickups are absolutely great. 

On par with the much easier to digest Anderson and Suhr. 

Speaking to his MIA stuff at least, I know he's been working on a MIJ line for a bit too, but have never seen one in person.


----------



## narad

The weird thing about the MIJ Tylers is that when they first came out they were testing the waters at $2700-$3300, and they very quickly decided they were basically going to shoot for the moon with them. I love the "jimburst on burning water" finish, which is MIJ only, but dude, not going to pay MIA Tyler prices for something with mystery builders that was half price a few years ago.

Much prefer the aesthetic over Suhr/Anderson though, apart from psychadelic vomit and other similar finishes.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I’m still confused by Tyler’s arrangement with Line 6. I recall the first Variax batch from 2012 not even passing his QC inspection - Yet Yamaha still produces most of his SKUs at price points well-above their Variax-under-the-hood Pacifica line.

I get Line 6 wanting to pimp a boutique brand on the headstocks of their toys (saying this as a Variax enthusiast), but I don’t see what it means or does for the James Tyler brand, beyond having his name on retarded stepchildren in Guitar Centers, at half the price point of his actual guitars that have a different aesthetic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> I’m still confused by Tyler’s arrangement with Line 6. I recall the first Variax batch from 2012 not even passing his QC inspection - Yet Yamaha still produces most of his SKUs at price points well-above their Variax-under-the-hood Pacifica line.
> 
> I get Line 6 wanting to pimp a boutique brand on the headstocks of their toys (saying this as a Variax enthusiast), but I don’t see what it means or does for the James Tyler brand, beyond having his name on retarded stepchildren in Guitar Centers, at half the price point of his actual guitars that have a different aesthetic.



It's probably just a reliable income stream. Not sure what his actual deal is, but I wouldn't be surprised if he received royalties from every Line 6 product that has his name on it.

That's what Bogner got out of his Line 6 deal.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he received royalties from every Line 6 product that has his name on it.


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's gross.
> this is still worse though:


Now I will have to Google. I can’t see a guitar line named after the 10th President.


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's gross.
> this is still worse though:


Now I will have to Google. I can’t see a guitar line named after the 10th President.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

KnightBrolaire said:


> this one is a steal at 7500$


Oh look...a Gir-riff-e.


----------



## xzacx

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Tyler aesthetic is an acquired taste, but his guitars and pickups are absolutely great.
> 
> On par with the much easier to digest Anderson and Suhr.
> 
> Speaking to his MIA stuff at least, I know he's been working on a MIJ line for a bit too, but have never seen one in person.



I love the Tyler headstock from a graphic design point of view. The way the font wraps the sides is really cool I think too. I'd actually argue that Tylers are a tier or two above Anderson and most definitely Suhr. I'm not a bolt-on guy, but they're the gold standard for me when it comes to that construction.


----------



## prlgmnr

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's probably just a reliable income stream. Not sure what his actual deal is, but I wouldn't be surprised if he received royalties from every Line 6 product that has his name on it.
> 
> That's what Bogner got out of his Line 6 deal.


Royalties every time his name is on something?

I guess that explains the headstock decals.


----------



## spudmunkey

prlgmnr said:


> Royalties every time his name is on something?
> 
> I guess that explains the headstock decals.


----------



## BlackSG91

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> More like 27th fret.
> 
> This has likely been posted before:



Is that the new Paul Weed Smith series of guitars?


;>)/


----------



## ElRay

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> More like 27th fret.
> 
> This has likely been posted before:


I assume the is tuned to 420 Hz?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> More like 27th fret.
> 
> This has likely been posted before:


Does it come with an Ernie Ball "Bong"o Bass? Also, it may be the first instrument to come with a Ziploc gig bag.


----------



## LordCashew

These jokes are fire. Blazing...


----------



## NateFalcon

BONG guitars aren’t a new theory lol...ala the Chronicaster


----------



## NateFalcon

My fave...this guy looks cool...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

These things seem to be pretty popular. I'm surprised Snoop Dogg hasn't gotten into the bonguitar game yet...SkerveSnoop Guitars would be a *cough cough* big hit *cough*.


----------



## NateFalcon

I’m surprised Lil Wayne didn’t have a bong set up in his guitar...


----------



## Hollowway

vilk said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/msd/5167506388.html
> I'm fairly certain that someone was trying to carve an SG and then ....ed it up so started going at the other end.



Looks like that guitar skipped leg day a few times.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber




----------



## blacai




----------



## blacai




----------



## KnightBrolaire

blacai said:


>


mmmm hondo sting, daddy likey


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> mmmm hondo sting, daddy likey



That is a great character name. HONDO STING.


----------



## Seabeast2000

dlb pst


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



man....whats the rest of the guitar look like?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



man....whats the rest of the guitar look like?


----------



## bostjan

M3CHK1LLA said:


> man....whats the rest of the guitar look like?





M3CHK1LLA said:


> man....whats the rest of the guitar look like?


Slowest double post ever?


----------



## possumkiller

blacai said:


>


Dude. That is fucking rad! Suddenly I know how to keep a 7 string Ironbird from neck diving!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

bostjan said:


> Slowest double post ever?



yeah....weird.

thought i posted. looked back later and it was still on the screen like i hadnt. happens often here, like a ghost (djod) in the machine...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

bostjan said:


> Slowest double post ever?



yeah....weird.

thought i posted. looked back later and it was still on the screen like i hadnt. happens often here, like a ghost (djod IS here) in the machine...


----------



## tedtan

Happen again?


----------



## bostjan

Pfft!  Comedy gold!


----------



## BlackSG91

tedtan said:


> Happen again?



He or she's got a special computer keyboard.







;>)/


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## I play music

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 63439


The worst thing you might not have even noticed: The position of the inlays: T at 6th fret while one would expect it at 5 or 7 I guess and the symbol is at 13th fret and not 12th. WTF.


----------



## Demiurge

Maybe he follows on the side dots. After I got my first guitar without my favorite foods inlaid on the board, I had to adjust, too.


----------



## NateFalcon

I wasn’t paying attention...I was checking to see if we had taco shells and seasoning- I’m hungry


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 63439


ESP has come a long way from ghost building the Kramer necks (at least that's what I remember hearing), to building taco themed guitars with absolute clusterfuck inlays.


----------



## LordCashew

I play music said:


> The worst thing you might not have even noticed: The position of the inlays: T at 6th fret while one would expect it at 5 or 7 I guess and the symbol is at 13th fret and not 12th. WTF.



What about the position of the bulge?


----------



## bostjan

I play music said:


> The worst thing you might not have even noticed: The position of the inlays: T at 6th fret while one would expect it at 5 or 7 I guess and the symbol is at 13th fret and not 12th. WTF.



Your post...

1. Makes me want to custom order a taco with guitar inlays.
2. Makes me want to order a guitar with an inlay on the 11th fret.
3. Makes me want to order a seven string guitar with the only inlay on it, being the word "SIX," because Mick Thomson






I know, I know, he's bandmate number seven...still...


----------



## Seabeast2000

How about a Becker but with the numbers all wrong?


----------



## NateFalcon

LordIronSpatula said:


> What about the position of the bulge?


Lol...thanks for pointing out the snow globes


----------



## ElRay

NateFalcon said:


> Lol...thanks for pointing out the snow globes


What has been seen, cannot be unseen. I also noticed the “Ive been wearing these pants for two weeks, looks like taco seasoning” stains what should be white pants.


----------



## blacai




----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## I play music

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 63492


I really like how they look apart from the name ...


----------



## Kaura

I play music said:


> I really like how they look apart from the name ...



Yeah, that white LP and SG are tasty.


----------



## NateFalcon

They appear to look solid on FB and Twitter, I’m curious on the white Floyd (powdercoat?), the white LP shape is Buckethead-ish but they look cool and I honestly expected more tacky marketing images...there’s a couple cleavage pics- it’s still tacky lol


----------



## I play music

Kaura said:


> Yeah, that white LP and SG are tasty.


The LP shape actually reminds me of that Ibanez Meshuggah 8 string LP prototype that I've seen Marten with. I thought that one looked also really cool.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

blacai said:


>


I'm gonna be really disappointed if the trigger isn't a pickup selector switch.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Looks good next to a Salen.


----------



## spudmunkey

I never liked when guitars are hung like that, even though I'm *sure* it's fine...


----------



## A-Branger

please someone kill it and take it out of its missery


----------



## Leviathus

Wanna do a slap shot with that Gretsch so bad...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Leviathus said:


> Wanna do a slap shot with that Gretsch so bad...



if happy gilmore played guitar...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 63490
> View attachment 63491
> View attachment 63492



That dude used to post here. Some neat builds.


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


>


All aesthetics aside, the centering of the bridge pickup, at that angle, is extremely stupid.


----------



## 77zark77

And no trussrod ?


----------



## Seabeast2000

77zark77 said:


> And no trussrod ?



Sexy heel from a red model:


----------



## bostjan

77zark77 said:


> And no trussrod ?



Possibly not. I've seen a few old guitars before where the only access to the truss rod was by taking the neck off. I guess the idea there was basically "hey, guitar techs... hey... "


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> Possibly not. I've seen a few old guitars before where the only access to the truss rod was by taking the neck off. I guess the idea there was basically "hey, guitar techs... hey... "



The answer is even more silly: it's because that's how they always did it. Acoustics and many early archtops have the truss rod adjustment point at the heel, only you can get to it due to the guitar's construction. 

They just didn't really care to do it differently until much later.


----------



## bostjan

MaxOfMetal said:


> The answer is even more silly: it's because that's how they always did it. Acoustics and many early archtops have the truss rod adjustment point at the heel, only you can get to it due to the guitar's construction.
> 
> They just didn't really care to do it differently until much later.



A lot of the truss rods on pre-1940's guitars didn't even have a mechanism to adjust them. The purpose they serves was much more akin to rebar in a concrete slab. Gibson was granted a patent for the adjustable truss rod in the 1920's or thereabouts, and it wasn't until after that patent expired, and then the war ended, that guitars really started using them.

EDIT: As far as C.F. Martin goes, the square non-adjustable truss rod was standard well into the 1980's on all of their guitars. If you own, say, a 1980 Martin, and you want the neck adjusted, you'll need to get our the planer.


----------



## tedtan

bostjan said:


> EDIT: As far as C.F. Martin goes, the square non-adjustable truss rod was standard well into the 1980's on all of their guitars. If you own, say, a 1980 Martin, and you want the neck adjusted, you'll need to get our the planer.



A lot of techs that specialize in old Martin guitars use a technique called compression fretting, in which they use fret wire with different tang widths to control the relief. I'm sure that involves planing, too, in most cases, though, so I'm not sure if its any better.


----------



## possumkiller

So is that a case where Henry is right about Gibson being a cutting edge innovator?


----------



## bostjan

possumkiller said:


> So is that a case where Henry is right about Gibson being a cutting edge innovator?


Gibson has done a lot of things over the years.
I mean, they invented the archtop, the adjustable truss rod, the humbucker pickup, the robot self-tuning guitar, etc. It's just that their more recent innovations have fallen on deaf ears with the current guitar market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> Gibson has done a lot of things over the years.
> I mean, they invented the archtop, the adjustable truss rod, the humbucker pickup, the robot self-tuning guitar, etc. It's just that their more recent innovations have fallen on deaf ears with the current guitar market.



They have great ideas, but the execution is just so close to being good that it's just not _there_. 

Take the Smartwood series. Great idea, using certified sustainable, domestic woods. But they build them as Studio models, and the tops and bodies are crazy mismatched in grain. 

Same with the hot swappable pickups in the Push Tone. Easy, hot-swappable pickup changing. But you had to use to big metal surrounds, and was a bitch to swap to different pickups. 

The Digital Les Paul was a great idea, but they made you have to use tons of outboard gear and hooking it all up was fairly complicated. 

The list goes on. Really innovative, just ho-hum execution.


----------



## bostjan

MaxOfMetal said:


> They have great ideas, but the execution is just so close to being good that it's just not _there_.







MaxOfMetal said:


> Take the Smartwood series. Great idea, using certified sustainable, domestic woods. But they build them as Studio models, and the tops and bodies are crazy mismatched in grain.



I mean, Fender pretty much did exactly that idea when they launched their first solidbody production models. Maybe it seems stupid to say that a maple fretboard on an ash or poplar body was once a revolutionary idea for a sustainable guitar product, but that was the idea back in the late 1940's. It saved a lot of money and ensured that materials supplies remained available.








MaxOfMetal said:


> Same with the hot swappable pickups in the Push Tone. Easy, hot-swappable pickup changing. But you had to use to big metal surrounds, and was a bitch to swap to different pickups.



Dan Armstrong (via Ampeg) did that years before Gibson. It flopped for them, too. IMO, the Armstrong setup was more user-friendly, but, either way, it's a doomed idea, because the only way to really get people on board is to get pickup manufacturers on board first, but they aren't going to unless people want it, so it's like trying to get your first job without any job experience. 








MaxOfMetal said:


> The Digital Les Paul was a great idea, but they made you have to use tons of outboard gear and hooking it all up was fairly complicated.
> 
> The list goes on. Really innovative, just ho-hum execution.



I'm not sure what exactly is being innovated with the Digital Les Paul. Hexaphonic pickups had already existed for >2 decades, and those can do a lot more, I think. Maybe I'm not really that familiar with the Digital Les Paul, but I know it does something like converting the audio of the guitar from analogue to digital, then you get some sort of cable that you can supposedly string longer without fidelity loss (which makes sense), then you plug it into some sort of box that can give you surround sound or whatever. When I first heard the pitch, I sort of tuned it out once I realized it was primarily nothing I would be able to use, to be honest.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Eh, they might not have been the originator of some of the ideas, but they were typically crazy [dumb] enough to put them into production on a scale greater than those before.

I guess my point was they aren't stagnant in creativity, just lazy at application.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

never forget the bottle opener headstock patent from rick toone.








I used to really like his work but it's gotten less and less sculptural over the years, and become more of a "driftwood with carbon fiber/aluminum bolted onto it" aesthetic. Everything is clunkier and busier, whereas his earlier work was more minimalistic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> never forget the bottle opener headstock patent from rick toone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to really like his work but it's gotten less and less sculptural over the years, and become more of a "driftwood with carbon fiber/aluminum bolted onto it" aesthetic. Everything is clunkier and busier, whereas his earlier work was more minimalistic.



Have you seen the Spearfish? He seems to be going back to the more "traditional" lol concept of "super strat, just more carved" thing.

I think the driving force behind the "drift wood" think was the artists at the time, that's what Tosin, Misha, Evan Brewer, Javier Reyes, etc. were ordering and in turn that's what Rick started pumping out more often.

Not to mention his capabilities have gone up significantly in the last 10 years, which means we're seeing concepts that he's worked on for decades, like the Toone/Townsend bridge/nut system and full metal frame necks come to fruition. 

I was so disappointed that Sketch run never panned out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Have you seen the Spearfish? He seems to be going back to the more "traditional" lol concept of "super strat, just more carved" thing.
> 
> I think the driving force behind the "drift wood" think was the artists at the time, that's what Tosin, Misha, Evan Brewer, Javier Reyes, etc. were ordering and in turn that's what Rick started pumping out more often.
> 
> Not to mention his capabilities have gone up significantly in the last 10 years, which means we're seeing concepts that he's worked on for decades, like the Toone/Townsend bridge/nut system and full metal frame necks come to fruition.
> 
> I was so disappointed that Sketch run never panned out.


yeah i've seen his newer work and don't really like it other than that standard tele he made. i always hoped he'd do more with the dove design.


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's a streamlined Stratocaster if I ever saw one.







;>)/


----------



## I play music

BlackSG91 said:


> Here's a streamlined Stratocaster if I ever saw one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


I've already seen worse headstock designs


----------



## Seabeast2000

heard the name Stig but I guess he has a bunch of crazy basses including this one:


----------



## spudmunkey

Wait...that's real?? I've seen other photos, but assumed it was some sort of photoshop.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Wait...that's real?? I've seen other photos, but assumed it was some sort of photoshop.


It seems so.


----------



## BlackSG91

This guitar would suit control knob freaks.







;>)/


----------



## downburst82

Stigge from D-A-D has had lots of weird basses over the years. This is his latest!


----------



## spudmunkey

The amount of rage I have that the camera is in the "wrong" spot is too damn high. At least it's not also a vertical video...


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> It seems so.




That's the one i saw before, but it didn't quote look as real as the previous photo.


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> never forget the bottle opener headstock patent from rick toone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to really like his work but it's gotten less and less sculptural over the years, and become more of a "driftwood with carbon fiber/aluminum bolted onto it" aesthetic. Everything is clunkier and busier, whereas his earlier work was more minimalistic.


Maybe we just experience time in different directions, but I don't see how you can call Starfish more minimalist than any of the USM or S2 derived guitars.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Maybe we just experience time in different directions, but I don't see how you can call Starfish more minimalist than any of the USM or S2 derived guitars.


s2 and usm are cluttered with gigantic chunks of carbon fiber and 3d control panels. They're a lot more visually busier than starfish, orchid or dove. That's what I meant by more minimalist, not necessarily in terms of minimal controls/pickups/parts. I guess I should have clarified


----------



## blacai




----------



## MaxOfMetal

blacai said:


>



I just LOVE when they stop fretting the board at the neck joint. I'm not being sarcastic at all. It's such a weird thing, and to me, seems like they're saying "we know you're just going to bitch about access, and not even use the frets anyway, so fuck you". 

If I played more acoustic, and could justify it, I'd get one of those Santa Cruz in an instant: https://artisanguitars.com/santa-cruz-otis-taylor-sitka-spruce-and-indian-rosewood-id-5060


----------



## odibrom

@MaxOfMetal ... following your line of thought, why don't they (brands) just stop the fingerboard there as well? It is only for the visual, so less "prestige" wood to be used there...


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> @MaxOfMetal ... following your line of thought, why don't they (brands) just stop the fingerboard there as well? It is only for the visual, so less "prestige" wood to be used there...


The top would be too soft to bear the truss rod. I guess the fretboard could get narrower there, but with just the bare top, it'd probably look weird. 

I think that in 2018, most folks who play acoustic and go beyond the 14th fret are using guitars with cutaways. I think that the converse of that statement is also true: most acoustic guitarist who don't have cutaways never go beyond the 14th fret (nowadays).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> @MaxOfMetal ... following your line of thought, why don't they (brands) just stop the fingerboard there as well? It is only for the visual, so less "prestige" wood to be used there...



No logic was used in my comment. I just like the look.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> The top would be too soft to bear the truss rod. I guess the fretboard could get narrower there, but with just the bare top, it'd probably look weird.



For acoustic guitars, the truss rod doesn't need to go into the guitar body, so, no need for that. In fact, it stops at the neck/body joint, so, still no need for such an extended fingerboard. The guitar body top wood would still have no game with the truss rod...



bostjan said:


> I think that in 2018, most folks who play acoustic and go beyond the 14th fret are using guitars with cutaways. I think that the converse of that statement is also true: most acoustic guitarist who don't have cutaways never go beyond the 14th fret (nowadays).



... I never felt any connection with acoustic guitars without cutaways...


----------



## dr_game0ver

http://www.jbmpro.fr/page16a.html
It's a guitar with a accordeon keyboard on it! Because reasons!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

The switch ring is my favorite part of that one.


----------



## MoonJelly

odibrom said:


> @MaxOfMetal ... following your line of thought, why don't they (brands) just stop the fingerboard there as well? It is only for the visual, so less "prestige" wood to be used there...



Anyone else remember Wechter? They got pretty close...


----------



## ElRay

dr_game0ver said:


> http://www.jbmpro.fr/page16a.html
> It's a guitar with a accordeon keyboard on it! Because reasons!


It’s a digital accordion shaped like a guitar. It’s like something gross in the side of the street, you should look away, but can’t. 

I’m also reminded of Tommy Davidson and the watch that secretly sprays hot sauce in “I’m Gonna Git You Sucka” for some reason.


----------



## mastapimp

ElRay said:


> It’s a digital accordion shaped like a guitar. It’s like something gross in the side of the street, you should look away, but can’t.
> 
> I’m also reminded of Tommy Davidson and the watch that secretly sprays hot sauce in “I’m Gonna Git You Sucka” for some reason.



Eddie Griffin and Undercover Brother!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MoonJelly said:


> Anyone else remember Wechter? They got pretty close...



Leave it to Ken Parker:


----------



## MoonJelly

I love the Parker archtops! First and last time I've seen blister figured poplar.


----------



## SDMFVan

MaxOfMetal said:


> I just LOVE when they stop fretting the board at the neck joint. I'm not being sarcastic at all. It's such a weird thing, and to me, seems like they're saying "we know you're just going to bitch about access, and not even use the frets anyway, so fuck you".



Scott Ian had the best take on that:


----------



## odibrom

^^ I remember that one... he had several of those I think...


----------



## spudmunkey

Holy, crap...I haven't listened to "I'm The Man" in...like...20 years, and with that one photo, I've just been overcome with the nostalgic memories of a very specific era of my life..


----------



## BlackSG91

This has to be one of the most talked about guitars lately and I think I like the concept a lot.







Here's a video review on this most famous guitar infesting the inter-webs.




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally gibson gets with the times


----------



## odibrom

That and the "wang caster"... who wants to count the number of times these appear on this thread? Lets see which funny guitar is more popular...?


----------



## NateFalcon

Mike Doolin makes killer cutaway acoustics with an adjustable heel nut to compensate for temp and humidity changes...anyway, they sound and play amazing...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

KnightBrolaire said:


> finally gibson gets with the times



They finally have something to show for all the practice they got out of Steinberger.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> They finally have something to show for all the practice they got out of Steinberger.


 all the headstocks breaking is a sign that they should give up on headstocks


----------



## ElRay

BlackSG91 said:


> This has to be one of the most talked about guitars lately and I think I like the concept a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video review on this most famous guitar infesting the inter-webs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



As much as I love SGs, and as much as I love headless, this is too much. Kinda like a Chocolate Volcano on top of a New York Strip.


----------



## NateFalcon

“Appalachia Tech”


----------



## prlgmnr

I think Gibson took the headless thing massively to heart - they tried to run the whole company that way.


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> That and the "wang caster"... who wants to count the number of times these appear on this thread? Lets see which funny guitar is more popular...?


Let he who has no win cast the first wang.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

ElRay said:


> As much as I love SGs, and as much as I love headless, this is too much. Kinda like a Chocolate Volcano on top of a New York Strip.


If the body were to be scaled down a bit, it might work. But seeing as how this was a fix to a broken guitar, we may never know how a proper headless SG with better proportions would look.


----------



## I play music

BlackSG91 said:


> This has to be one of the most talked about guitars lately and I think I like the concept a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video review on this most famous guitar infesting the inter-webs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Was this made before or after the Kiesl Vader?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I play music said:


> Was this made before or after the Kiesl Vader?


HAHAHA.
Does anyone know where the other three tuners are?

EDIT: I now see they are direct drive tuners.


----------



## spudmunkey

ElRay said:


> Kinda like a Chocolate Volcano on top of a New York Strip.



Please clarify. I'm not familiar with this sexual position, and urban dictionary is coming up empty.


----------



## odibrom

The906 said:


> HAHAHA.
> Does anyone know where the other three tuners are?
> 
> EDIT: I now see they are direct drive tuners.



I've read that the guy who did that to that SG used banjo tuners for the inner ones...


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> finally gibson gets with the times





KnightBrolaire said:


> finally gibson gets with the times



It's about time if you ask me!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

I play music said:


> Was this made before or after the Kiesl Vader?



You'll have to ask Darth.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

I play music said:


> Was this made before or after the Kiesl Vader?



Good question...I think the head-stock should have been filed and sanded more. A more cleaner look if you ask me.


;>)/


----------



## odibrom

Pointy is metal as F***...

... you know you can multiquote in one post and that you have a limited time (30+ min?) to edit the ones already posted, right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The horror, oh god the horror


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> ... The horror, oh god the horror


For those cat ones, too true. I don’t think there’s a more applicable phrase. they aren’t a  they are a flat out


----------



## spudmunkey

Those are cats? I thought they were...I don't know...foxes? Wolf/polar bear hybrids?


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> Those are cats? I thought they were...I don't know...foxes? Wolf/polar bear hybrids?


Oh crap yeah. They do look more like foxes. Even more


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ElRay said:


> Oh crap yeah. They do look more like foxes. Even more


they're supposed to be wolves. the painter got laughed out of the guitar finish group I'm in


----------



## BrailleDecibel

KnightBrolaire said:


> they're supposed to be wolves. the painter got laughed out of the guitar finish group I'm in


I guess you could say they're...Bad Wolves.


----------



## odibrom

I kind of thought those were really funny, what captivated my attention was the pickup choice on the offset naked lady one: lipsticks...


----------



## NateFalcon

Lol...he wasn’t happy with just one...


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

https://reverb.com/item/15009016-jackson-sl1-soloist-80s-yellow


----------



## spudmunkey

So, lemme get this straight...$800...for a body that doesn't even look like a soloist body, paired with a neck that wouldn't be anywhere near compatible with a soloist, and makes mention of "Have most of these pieces around to complete", but doesn't say what they are or if they are included.


----------



## 777timesgod

spudmunkey said:


> So, lemme get this straight...$800...for a body that doesn't even look like a soloist body, paired with a neck that wouldn't be anywhere near compatible with a soloist, and makes mention of "Have most of these pieces around to complete", but doesn't say what they are or if they are included.



It is a super-duper-limited-rare-custom edition...Duh!


----------



## A-Branger

spudmunkey said:


> So, lemme get this straight...$800...for a body that doesn't even look like a soloist body, paired with a neck that wouldn't be anywhere near compatible with a soloist, and makes mention of "Have most of these pieces around to complete", but doesn't say what they are or if they are included.


hey dont forget that super upper RAD sticker


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Breeding The Spawn said:


> https://reverb.com/item/15009016-jackson-sl1-soloist-80s-yellow



The seller's whole inventory delivers.


----------



## AC.Lin

MaxOfMetal said:


> The seller's whole inventory delivers.


Oh boy, so this is what the "report " button was made for on Reverb.


----------



## spudmunkey

A-Branger said:


> hey dont forget that super upper RAD sticker



No no no...not "RAD"...that's RUDE DOG!!! I haven't thought of that for...like...25 years. Ha!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao the price on that yellow "soloist" is down to only 400$+100$ shipping now


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao the price on that yellow "soloist" is down to only 400$+100$ shipping now



The funny thing is that it's paired with a tele-style neck, while the tele-shaped guitar body is paired with a neck with a pointy headstock...and neither look like they would fit the body they are paired with. Ha!


----------



## 777timesgod

I believe that after posting the pic of this Muppet Beast I am now the undeniable winner, all must bow down to me.
Mods, please lock the thread. 
Jokes aside, here are the specs if anyone want to recreate it by a custom order (which you should do immediately - sell all your gear if necessary): 
Quartersawn Maple Neck, Ebony Fretboard with Mutant Inlay, Handpainted Dr. Teeth Headstock, Hipshot Ultralite Bass Tuners, Grover Rotomatic guitar tuners, Tusq Nut, Medium/Medium Fretwire, Mahogany Body, Tortoise B/W/B Binding, Mystery brand 8 String Bridge, Cruiser P-Bass Pickups, Ibanez Iceman Minihumbucker, Seymour Duncan SMB4d, 6 Way rotary switch and a 3 way coil selector for the Seymour Duncan Musicman Pickup. 34″ Scale


----------



## pastanator

777timesgod said:


> I believe that after posting the pic of this Muppet Beast I am now the undeniable winner, all must bow down to me.
> Mods, please lock the thread.
> Jokes aside, here are the specs if anyone want to recreate it by a custom order (which you should do immediately - sell all your gear if necessary):
> Quartersawn Maple Neck, Ebony Fretboard with Mutant Inlay, Handpainted Dr. Teeth Headstock, Hipshot Ultralite Bass Tuners, Grover Rotomatic guitar tuners, Tusq Nut, Medium/Medium Fretwire, Mahogany Body, Tortoise B/W/B Binding, Mystery brand 8 String Bridge, Cruiser P-Bass Pickups, Ibanez Iceman Minihumbucker, Seymour Duncan SMB4d, 6 Way rotary switch and a 3 way coil selector for the Seymour Duncan Musicman Pickup. 34″ Scale



if that had the normal like beast or widow headstock itd look super dope.


----------



## NateFalcon

...well, at least you don’t have to worry about anyone stealing it...or trying to buy it off you lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

777timesgod said:


> I believe that after posting the pic of this Muppet Beast I am now the undeniable winner, all must bow down to me.
> Mods, please lock the thread.
> Jokes aside, here are the specs if anyone want to recreate it by a custom order (which you should do immediately - sell all your gear if necessary):
> Quartersawn Maple Neck, Ebony Fretboard with Mutant Inlay, Handpainted Dr. Teeth Headstock, Hipshot Ultralite Bass Tuners, Grover Rotomatic guitar tuners, Tusq Nut, Medium/Medium Fretwire, Mahogany Body, Tortoise B/W/B Binding, Mystery brand 8 String Bridge, Cruiser P-Bass Pickups, Ibanez Iceman Minihumbucker, Seymour Duncan SMB4d, 6 Way rotary switch and a 3 way coil selector for the Seymour Duncan Musicman Pickup. 34″ Scale


I require an Animal Ironbird now, or a swedish chef strandberg, that'd be hilariously stupid


----------



## 777timesgod

KnightBrolaire said:


> I require an Animal Ironbird now, or a swedish chef strandberg, that'd be hilariously stupid


Double neck guitar with the two muppet show grumpy old mens' heads (Statler and Waldorf) one on each neck. The body will be airbrushed with "-This riff is catchy Statler. -Yes but so is smallpox Waldorf..."


----------



## mastapimp

This "innovative" guitar showed up on a reverb ad when I signed into facebook. https://reverb.com/item/1203663-roberts-roto-neck-12


----------



## odibrom

^^ Does any one really play with these flip side/neck guitars? From the concept point of view it looks interesting, but... and for that price, the seller may as well keep it...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> ^^ Does any one really play with these flip side/neck guitars? From the concept point of view it looks interesting, but... and for that price, the seller may as well keep it...



I've never seen someone actually play one of these...but, they've been making stuff like this (more than one playing surface per neck) for decades. _Someone_ has to be ordering these goofballs.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

777timesgod said:


> I believe that after posting the pic of this Muppet Beast I am now the undeniable winner, all must bow down to me.
> Mods, please lock the thread.
> Jokes aside, here are the specs if anyone want to recreate it by a custom order (which you should do immediately - sell all your gear if necessary):
> Quartersawn Maple Neck, Ebony Fretboard with Mutant Inlay, Handpainted Dr. Teeth Headstock, Hipshot Ultralite Bass Tuners, Grover Rotomatic guitar tuners, Tusq Nut, Medium/Medium Fretwire, Mahogany Body, Tortoise B/W/B Binding, Mystery brand 8 String Bridge, Cruiser P-Bass Pickups, Ibanez Iceman Minihumbucker, Seymour Duncan SMB4d, 6 Way rotary switch and a 3 way coil selector for the Seymour Duncan Musicman Pickup. 34″ Scale


Sure, the Dr. Teeth headstock is cool, but where is the Floyd Pepper bridge?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## spudmunkey

777timesgod said:


> Double neck guitar with the two muppet show grumpy old mens' heads (Statler and Waldorf) one on each neck. The body will be airbrushed with "-This riff is catchy Statler. -Yes but so is smallpox Waldorf..."



Did they ever say each other's names, though?

Fun fact: Waldorf's wife is named Astoria.


----------



## spudmunkey

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> View attachment 64060
> 
> I'll just leave this here.



Perfect for your acoustic Styper tribute band, called "Strypp'd"


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## blacai

Any lefty guitar should be here


----------



## 777timesgod

I saw the old metal band Omen live this Monday and a few heads were turned by the 64 year old guitarist's Jackson RR. What happened here? Was there damage on the headstock (2+4 now from the 6 inline, also see the top part of the body) and a chainsaw was needed? Nevertheless, his energy was amazing for his age, he did not stop screaming and soloing like a madman for all the show, respect.


----------



## Seabeast2000

blacai said:


> Any lefty guitar should be here


word, that backwards explorer just throws off my inner ear.


----------



## possumkiller

The906 said:


> View attachment 64096


Why the hell would James Hetfield need a scooped out cutaway?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

This was an LTD EX-50 at one point...now it's...ummm... 

The body shape it has now reminds me of the torso of the skeletal remains on Mortal Kombat 1 post-Scorpion Fatality.


----------



## Cynicanal

Looks like a pretty normal Firebird shape to me?


----------



## MoonJelly

https://www.reddit.com/r/ATBGE/comm..._i_studied_the_axe/?utm_source=reddit-android


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

MoonJelly said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/ATBGE/comm..._i_studied_the_axe/?utm_source=reddit-android




wow....what a beast!

neck dive much?


----------



## odibrom

The headstock design doesn't match the body... I kind of like this one, it feels visually balanced, like an ellipse...


----------



## 777timesgod

MoonJelly said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/ATBGE/comm..._i_studied_the_axe/?utm_source=reddit-android


I would have liked it for the cutaways to be connected to the headstock like the old Kramer guitars of Heart. I like coat-hanger guitars, something about the feeling of stability coming from a neck being connected to the body on both the headstock and lower part.


----------



## BornToLooze

Cynicanal said:


> Looks like a pretty normal Firebird shape to me?



As someone who's half drunk, it looks like what something that someone who is in no state to be using power tools thinks look live a Firebird. Gimme a couple more, then they nailed it.


----------



## misingonestring

This fucking thing.

https://reverb.com/item/13601937-ja...oubleguitar-1-of-1-ultra-rare-root-beer-swirl


----------



## MaxOfMetal

misingonestring said:


> This fucking thing.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/13601937-ja...oubleguitar-1-of-1-ultra-rare-root-beer-swirl



Pablo strikes again!


----------



## Demiurge

Perfect for Siamese twins who are split playing-card-style.


----------



## BlackSG91

I don't know what this guy or gal was thinking when doing this mod. A perfectly good guitar ruined!







;>)/


----------



## NateFalcon

Bold move...I think the ‘don’t give a shit’ factor is refreshing


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What a travesty. It looks... well, none too good.


----------



## AxeHappy

Honestly, if that Double V...or whatever it should be called, was around 4-6K instead of 20K I might buy it. 

But my horrible taste in guitars has been well documented on this forum and in this very thread.


----------



## odibrom

... and it's one of those that from time to time resurfaces the thread...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pablo's jacksons, the wangcaster and the surfboard guitar are the herpes of this thread.


----------



## zappatton2

AxeHappy said:


> Honestly, if that Double V...or whatever it should be called, was around 4-6K instead of 20K I might buy it.
> 
> But my horrible taste in guitars has been well documented on this forum and in this very thread.


You and me both!


----------



## Seabeast2000

NateFalcon said:


> Bold move...I think the ‘don’t give a shit’ factor is refreshing


Needs fishmans.


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> I don't know what this guy or gal was thinking when doing this mod. A perfectly good guitar ruined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


I'm guessing it was too heavy.


----------



## blacai




----------



## odibrom

That one is awesome!


----------



## tedtan

It does have an old 1950's American car vibe to it, but I couldn't rock it.


----------



## NateFalcon

Seeplusplus said:


> I play guitars.


Umm...mmkay...


----------



## odibrom

tedtan said:


> It does have an old 1950's American car vibe to it, but I couldn't rock it.



... It could be an awesome wall decoration for my home... that I could rock once in a while...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blacai said:


>


that guitar is hideous. a damn good execution on the paint job though.


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> that guitar is hideous. a damn good execution on the paint job though.



"Awful Taste But Great Execution"
/r/ATBGE/


----------



## odibrom

^^ that's why it is awesome... it's so ugly that it touches the beauty, like the Yin-Yang: where the black is darker, there's also a glimpse of white and vice versa...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That thing is putrid.


----------



## tedtan

odibrom said:


> ... It could be an awesome wall decoration for my home... that I could rock once in a while...



Yeah, well, indoors where no one can see you...


----------



## Seabeast2000

I appreciate the art, but I'd be too worried about it leaving the house, or its display case.


----------



## NateFalcon

That’s stupid


----------



## NateFalcon

I bet Billy Gibbons thinks these are cool...


----------



## odibrom

tedtan said:


> Yeah, well, indoors where no one can see you...



exactly...

now about this later one, nah... I don't like that kind of green...


----------



## spudmunkey

tedtan said:


> Yeah, well, indoors where no one can see you...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


I get it, but visually it looks like a dirty bathroom floor.


----------



## spudmunkey

I suddenly have more respect for the Wangcaster.


----------



## pondman

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade...600825?hash=item3b1d1e61b9:g:6qoAAOSwAvpbp9Hb


----------



## spudmunkey

pondman said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade...600825?hash=item3b1d1e61b9:g:6qoAAOSwAvpbp9Hb





> Hand made guitar not meny like this about needs strings and set up. But amazing



I'll bet.



> Comes with homemade wooden hard case



I'm sure it does.


----------



## buriedoutback

spudmunkey said:


> /r/ATBGE/


well I know what I'm doing tonight.


----------



## Bodes

pondman said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade...600825?hash=item3b1d1e61b9:g:6qoAAOSwAvpbp9Hb



This one was in the "you might also like" at the end of the ad: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unique-H...m=142950676845&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## BlackSG91

Don't stop there...you got room for one more pick up!







;>)/


----------



## odibrom

... and another one that randomly surfaces the thread...

... I kind of like that one... though it lacks one string...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hideous


----------



## possumkiller

Did the customer ask for a RR built by Neal Moser?


----------



## blacai




----------



## Don Tonberry

BlackSG91 said:


> I don't know what this guy or gal was thinking when doing this mod. A perfectly good guitar ruined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/




Reminds me of this sorta
http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Headless.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Don Tonberry said:


> Reminds me of this sorta
> http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Headless.html



Only Agile cut up the Hawker so they wouldn't get sued.


----------



## spudmunkey

Skip to 0m:40s to see a good one in action. I tried to post a time-stamped link, but it just keeps embedding it, and stripping out the "start at" info.


http://elephant-blog.blogspot.com/2007/01/rubberneck-guitar.html


----------



## dr_game0ver

The rubberneck, a technology made famous by Cort.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## odibrom

Is that a _Kieseled_ EVH?


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Is that a _Kieseled_ EVH?


Indeed it is. The "arm comfort contour" was "added".


----------



## tedtan

odibrom said:


> Is that a _Kieseled_ EVH?



It needs bevels on the bevel in order to be considered Keiseled.


----------



## Kaura

I'm 99% this has been already posted but it's not like this thread isn't full of reposts anyway...

The Fender "Finncaster".


----------



## Wolfhorsky

tedtan said:


> It needs bevels on the bevel in order to be considered Keiseled.


Option 50


----------



## odibrom

This is an argument to sell these guitars...






Their site is a must to see, they are serious about this design!... www.strobelguitars.com... some more pictures...






... and they have a hollow body... if we can say it has a body...










Interesting design options, but I must say... naaahh... funny nonetheless...


----------



## Seabeast2000

dot inlays? no way man.


----------



## blacai

The906 said:


> dot inlays? no way man.


I would say dot inlays is not the worst thing on that guitar


----------



## MoonJelly

_Woosh_


----------



## BrailleDecibel

spudmunkey said:


>


I've got exactly the band that needs to be played on that particular fiddle:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

I need to see the back of that beast/mongrel.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Is this a methy art project?


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> Is this a methy art project?



Pat Meth-eny, perhaps?


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Pat Meth-eny, perhaps?



Not Methias Jabs' work, I would know it.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## BrailleDecibel

^^ The one bunch of geetz out there where the "Head" refers to the shop you bought it from, and not the amp you are jamming it through...


----------



## Hollowway

.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


>



Spud, what’s going on with that HS? You have any back story on this? That’s got to be the strangest thing I’ve ever seen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## KnightBrolaire

not gonna lie, I kind of like the antler guitar


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Spud, what’s going on with that HS? You have any back story on this?



The headstock is only part of the weirdness. Take note at how close the bridge is to the end of the fretboard...and the number of frets.

The headstock looks needlessly complicated for a 7-string, though, definitely.




Hollowway said:


> That’s got to be the strangest thing I’ve ever seen.




Wait: it has a bigger brother.


----------



## odibrom

... i think we should start a poll on the most posted guitar in this thread...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Spud, what’s going on with that HS? You have any back story on this? That’s got to be the strangest thing I’ve ever seen.



It's actually a slide guitar, so meant to be played laying down on a table/lap or mounted to a stand, in better quality pics you can better see the squared off neck and the depth of the headstock, which is meant to rest on a flat surface.


----------



## spudmunkey

Ahh, that makes a bit more sense. Still doesn't make it any less ugly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Ahh, that makes a bit more sense. Still doesn't make it any less ugly.



If there was ever a guitar ugly, yet weird enough to be in here it's that one.


----------



## NateFalcon

odibrom said:


> ... i think we should start a poll on the most posted guitar in this thread...


I’m sure it’s the wangcaster...I know, I got roasted for posting it lol


----------



## odibrom

For what it is worth, imo, all funny guitars are welcome, even if they surface every 10 pages or so. A laugh is a laugh, so keep them coming!


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## A-Branger

wtf happened there


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BrailleDecibel said:


>



Am I missing something? I don't really see a problem. 

I think I remember these having a really big (4"+ fan to them) and there weren't any off-the-shelf pickups big enough to slant them in an SSO keyboard-commando approved way.


----------



## vilk

MaxOfMetal said:


> Am I missing something? I don't really see a problem.
> 
> I think I remember these having a really big (4"+ fan to them) and there weren't any off-the-shelf pickups big enough to slant them in an SSO keyboard-commando approved way.


It may not have a problem, but it still looks hilarious


----------



## BrailleDecibel

vilk said:


> It may not have a problem, but it still looks hilarious


Exactly what I was getting at, good sir.


----------



## A-Branger

^ yup


----------



## Splenetic

SEIZURE TIME!!!


----------



## cwhitey2

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> SEIZURE TIME!!!



Idk whats more hideous. The guitar or his playing


----------



## Leviathus

lmfao, thanks for sharing that wonderful guitar video.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BrailleDecibel said:


>



the electronics layout triggers me more than the differently slanted pickups.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> the electronics layout triggers me more than the differently slanted pickups.



for me its the over exageraded guitar body in relation to where the bridge is located. The low string saddle should be almost at the edge of the body, not in the middle like a normal guitar. This makes the guitar looks like if it was a 25.5" - 21.5" multiscale


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> SEIZURE TIME!!!



Yay, looks like the new Vinnie Vincent album -- all three of them -- is progressing nicely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> for me its the over exageraded guitar body in relation to where the bridge is located. The low string saddle should be almost at the edge of the body, not in the middle like a normal guitar. This makes the guitar looks like if it was a 25.5" - 21.5" multiscale



I believe this was part of the "high A" run, so the scales actually are about that "short".


----------



## A-Branger

MaxOfMetal said:


> I believe this was part of the "high A" run, so the scales actually are about that "short".


makes more sense on the why looked so short. Still aesthetically it looks way off. With a different body shape would have been great.


----------



## blacai

No more calluses or bloody fingers...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

blacai said:


> No more calluses or bloody fingers...



Are those just finger picks?


----------



## blacai

I would say so...


MaxOfMetal said:


> Are those just finger picks?


----------



## Soya

blacai said:


> No more calluses or bloody fingers...


For that Tony Iommi sound without the accident.


----------



## odibrom

That reminds me of a photo of a woman (photo model) holding a soldering iron on the metal part. The guitar wiring Facebook group gad a few jokes about that photo...


----------



## r33per

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> SEIZURE TIME!!!



Argh! My eyes and ears!!! Thankfully SSO has insulted my other senses from this travesty!


----------



## Cynicanal

Well, those "finger protectors" sent me down the rabbit hole, and I found _this_ piece of shit: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G2DLWZU/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## NateFalcon

...”guitar hero” attachment. Needs colored pads


----------



## Cynicanal

NateFalcon said:


> ...”guitar hero” attachment. Needs colored pads


Like this piece of shit I found further down the hole? 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1480360295/?tag=sevenstringorg-20

"Play all of your cowboy chords by pushing just one colored button!"


----------



## spudmunkey

I've seen reviews of that EZ Fret thing from people who actually know how to play guitar, and it seems like it would be harder to use those that thing than to just fret the actual notes. If you look at it, you can see that there's still one button for every string, at every fret...so it's not like it's a "push this one button for a Cmaj" thing...you still have to know what every note is, or at least how to play the chords...but now the notes across one fret are zig-zagged.


----------



## Cynicanal

The EZ Fret is like that, yeah, but check the second link I posted. That device really IS "push just one button for each of these four chords"!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Watch the video for the Chord Buddy. That shit looks like it's from 1999 and made by Fisher Price.


----------



## Cynicanal

"Learn to play four basic chords as quickly as two months!" has to be the worst selling point I've ever seen in my life.

EDIT: I hate network TV: https://www.facebook.com/TheChordBuddy/videos/who-loves-shark-tank/684021298326643/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The music as he's walking to talk to investors is hysterically bad.


----------



## cwhitey2

Cynicanal said:


> Well, those "finger protectors" sent me down the rabbit hole, and I found _this_ piece of shit: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G2DLWZU/?tag=sevenstringorg-20



"The Ez-Fret is for those who have given up the guitar due to finger pain, string buzzing, or the need to develop finger callouses when fretting the strings directly. *You should make every effort to play without it.*"


----------



## spudmunkey

Sounds a bit like a warning label on cigarettes. "THESE WILL KILL YOU!!!!! $10, please."


----------



## blacai




----------



## spudmunkey

I'm probably going to be the outlier, but I wouldn't necessarily mind that headstock on some opulent, over-the-top Art Deco-themed showcase piece with way-too-much marquetry and purfling. But on a guitar body that's just..._that_ guitar body? Nuh-uh. no.


----------



## Seabeast2000

blacai said:


>


The Gibson HammerToe.


----------



## spudmunkey

Three bass tuners, three guitar tuners, and..a banjo tuner in the middle?


----------



## odibrom

it's a 7 stringer!... I must confess I had a hard time to see how funny this one is/was..., the first pic shows a some how common acoustic guitar, but them it's construction is also pretty awkward. Kind of a mix between a true hollow body and a strings through construction type. Weird to say the least...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Commissioned by Alex Gregory and tuned similar to how Charlie Hunter is these days, so bass strings on the bottom three, guitar on the top four.


----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> it's a 7 stringer!... I must confess I had a hard time to see how funny this one is/was..., the first pic shows a some how common acoustic guitar, but them it's construction is also pretty awkward. Kind of a mix between a true hollow body and a strings through construction type. Weird to say the least...



Eh, the construction isn't any different than a Taylor T5, or Carvin/Kiesel AC175/CC275.

What is concerning to me, is...do they have enough wraps around the bass tuner posts?


----------



## odibrom

That headstock looks like an.... "up yours" finger thing...

... the first picture was kind of peaceful, but once one looks a bit closer, oh my, gold medal in this thread...


----------



## spudmunkey

It looks like a headstock that's been in a car crash.


----------



## A-Branger

MaxOfMetal said:


> Commissioned by *MAESTRO* Alex Gregory and tuned similar to how Charlie Hunter is these days, so bass strings on the bottom three, guitar on the top four.



fixed for you.... gez get it right yo


----------



## gunshow86de

The Maestro was just inspired by the cover art to the death metal album of the year.....


----------



## Alex79

ArtDecade said:


>



Those are some very sharp angles from the nut to the tuners.


----------



## crackout

Reminds me of this:


----------



## soldierkahn

crackout said:


> Reminds me of this:



yeah but can that hand do a 1-12th stretch?


----------



## Seabeast2000

crackout said:


> Reminds me of this:



what chord is that?


----------



## soldierkahn

The906 said:


> I appreciate the art, but I'd be too worried about it leaving the house, or its display case.





The906 said:


> what chord is that?



Emadd7add13

lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

THE HORROR


----------



## Kaura

^Last one looks like a trainwreck between a Parker Fly, some BC Rich model that I forgot the name of and that god awful spider looking Dave Mustaine signature model made by ESP.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> ^Last one looks like a trainwreck between a Parker Fly, some BC Rich model that I forgot the name of and that god awful spider looking Dave Mustaine signature model made by ESP.


If you put a big circle headstock on the first one it could be the official IronMan guitar.


----------



## Cynicanal

I kinda dig the top one tbh.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Cynicanal said:


> I kinda dig the top one tbh.


Fine, I don't mind the middle one either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom

I wonder how much that extra wood contributes to the guitar's tone... 

I also find interesting those pickups, single string!... those pots must be for the volume balance for each one of those... huge fan btw!... it's starting to grow on me, where can one hear this thing?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfectly captures that feeling of existential dread, like the Scream painting.
"OH GODDD WHY DO I EXIST, killlllll me"


----------



## soldierkahn

KnightBrolaire said:


> perfectly captures that feeling of existential dread, like the Scream painting.
> "OH GODDD WHY DO I EXIST, killlllll me"




oh.my.good.god lol


----------



## bloodjunkie

Holy shit put it out of its misery!!


----------



## Leviathus

Rumor is that's the new Dragon.


----------



## spudmunkey

Are...are those real teeth?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> Are...are those real teeth?


Yeah, they are. They are perfect teeth from a skeleton farm over in India.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So is that piezo only?


----------



## SDMFVan

That one was actually made by an artist named Kevin Herdeman for PRS' big cancer charity event they just held. It's purely an art piece and no longer functional as a guitar. Kevin used to work at PRS and his art is pretty cool: https://monsterarm.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Soya

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I challenge him to a first fret bar chord.


----------



## possumkiller

Spaced Out Ace said:


> skeleton farm over in India.



Now that sounds interesting. Is it anything like the skeleton farms of early 1940s Europe? Are they organic non-GMO skeletons?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

possumkiller said:


> Now that sounds interesting. Is it anything like the skeleton farms of early 1940s Europe? Are they organic non-GMO skeletons?


International treaty, all skeletons come from India. The important question is, where do they get all the skeletons with perfect teeth?


----------



## Soya

Honestly, aren't we all skeleton farms?


----------



## spudmunkey

2 spooky 4 me


----------



## Ivars V

Browsed local classfields this morning.
This one started it's life as ltd viper 200fm






Also, this





These aren't even laughable, these are pure cringe


----------



## dr_game0ver

That ex viper doesn't look bad to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dr_game0ver said:


> That ex viper doesn't look bad to me.



Yeah, kind of has a Fender Tornado vibe to it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the eagle carving on the schecter looks alright, it's a shame they butchered the body of the guitar though.


----------



## odibrom

^^ Hey, the eagle must _fly_...


----------



## spudmunkey

I wouldn't buy it, but I don't hate it. I always liked the shape of the Viper, but never liked how thick it is. This shape seemed to me like it *should* be thicker. It still looks homemade to me, but not like someone's first. The 12th fret inlay is annoying, though.


----------



## pondman

Real class 



oj by [url=https://


----------



## Demiurge

^Had it been done on a white Fender Bronco, it might get a pass.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the funniest part about that oj guitar is the price, it's like 5k usd


----------



## StevenC

Demiurge said:


> ^Had it been done on a white Fender Bronco, it might get a pass.


I thought they discontinued the Bronco, trying to shed the whole fugitive on the run thing. The replaced it with the Escape.


----------



## auntyethel

Moved to Hanoi a little while ago, some fakes that pop up in the second hand classifieds are rather great.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## pondman

auntyethel said:


> Moved to Hanoi a little while ago, some fakes that pop up in the second hand classifieds are rather great.
> View attachment 64739



Surely that should have a monkey grip.


----------



## zappatton2

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


I want the pink one!!!


----------



## r33per

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/302927370646


----------



## pondman

Shredder , literally .


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## blacai

here we go again...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blacai said:


> here we go again...


easily one of the dumbest headstocks i've ever seen


----------



## cwhitey2

blacai said:


> here we go again...


----------



## 77zark77

Neckdive alleluia !


----------



## ICSvortex

The Swiss version of craigslist has been flooded with some reeeeeeally weird guitars that are just laughable, so here you go:












































Of course they're all under the tag "very rare" and "custom shop"


----------



## blacai

ICSvortex said:


> The Swiss version of craigslist has been flooded with some reeeeeeally weird guitars that are just laughable, so here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're all under the tag "very rare" and "custom shop"



Actually I like this one...


----------



## odibrom

some of those are kind of radical. The headless one looks nice. And WTF is that on the "tele" headstock?


----------



## ICSvortex

blacai said:


> Actually I like this one...



Yeah, gotta lova how the headstock is just glued onto the neck^^


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ICSvortex said:


>


Is that a Travis Bean/Kramer aluminum neck guitar?


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## spudmunkey

I don't hate it, but I hate the cringe-y marketing BS.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 65015



Of all the Fender headstocks, they chose that one. Yuck. 

It needs one of these bad boys:


----------



## Soya

Yeah bugs me that Fender thinks the standard strat headstock matches well with all their guitar bodies.


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> Of all the Fender headstocks, they chose that one. Yuck.
> 
> It needs one of these bad boys:



As much as i hate that headstock, I agree 100%.

The amusing thing is that I actually own a Fender Starcaster...but it's got a Stratocaster headstock. (they used that name on at least 3 different models...the current semi-hollow, a traditional acoustic, and a line of cheap Stratocaster knock-offs that were sold at Best Buy, Wal-Mart, Sam's Club, etc. It's the black metallic "strat" in this photo. It may look like a strat, but it's made cheaply, and no "real" stratocaster pickguard fits.)


----------



## spudmunkey

Soya said:


> Yeah bugs me that Fender thinks the standard strat headstock matches well with all their guitar bodies.



They aren't the only ones.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> They aren't the only ones.



EBMM only has one headstock for guitars, and a couple for basses. Some variety would be nice now that they're branching off in body shapes.

Fender has numerous and chooses not to use them, which is worse.


----------



## spudmunkey

"I'm just gonna go ahead and use this garlic powder to make cinnamon toast"

"But you have cinnamon and sugar right there...."

"Yeah, but you know how much people love garlic."

- The "Chef Fender" sketch, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> "I'm just gonna go ahead and use this garlic powder to make cinnamon toast"
> 
> "But you have cinnamon and sugar right there...."
> 
> "Yeah, but you know how much people love garlic."
> 
> - The "Chef Fender" sketch, ladies and gentlemen.



I'm sure a lot of it has to do with them just pumping out thousands of necks from the same programs/jigs with the Strat stock.


----------



## A-Branger

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 65015



I actualle really love that


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Of all the Fender headstocks, they chose that one. Yuck.
> 
> It needs one of these bad boys:



Cockstock or shoe...indeed. 



A-Branger said:


> I actualle really love that



I don't mind it at all, but I wouldn't pull out $2K for it.


----------



## possumkiller

Uhh it's a Jaguar/Jazzmaster headstock duh......
Jeez leave it to SSO to know jack about guitars....

The Stratocaster has only the original 54-65 shape and the CBS 66-8? big shape.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> Uhh it's a Jaguar/Jazzmaster headstock duh......
> Jeez leave it to SSO to know jack about guitars....
> 
> The Stratocaster has only the original 54-65 shape and the CBS 66-8? big shape.


https://goo.gl/images/nuSqCr


----------



## possumkiller

Yeap that's it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is actually pretty cool, the statue has a built in amp/guitar so you can play it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Furtive Glance

THE F*** IS THIS?!





Link: https://reverb.com/item/16719833-ibanez-talman-eldorado-prestige-special-hand-sculpted-customized-ibanez-guitar


----------



## spudmunkey

I don't quite understand it, but at least it looks well done. That said, it just looks like it's covered with human ears.


----------



## zappatton2

spudmunkey said:


> I don't quite understand it, but at least it looks well done. That said, it just looks like it's covered with human ears.


I had assumed the effect was flames, but now I can only see the ears.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Furtive Glance said:


> THE F*** IS THIS?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://reverb.com/item/16719833-ibanez-talman-eldorado-prestige-special-hand-sculpted-customized-ibanez-guitar


 Well it's an El Dorado special of course.


----------



## dirtool

spudmunkey said:


> Three bass tuners, three guitar tuners, and..a banjo tuner in the middle?



It just like the clicker from the last of us


----------



## vilk

OK, so, unfortunately this is not a guitar... but that calls to question... what is it?






being sold in the musical instrument classifieds on craigslist as a "variac trade KORG WORK STATION"

In the description: " get the brown sound remember or just roast speakers and such"


----------



## dr_game0ver

probably some kind of frequency generator.


----------



## spudmunkey

It's likely a proper variable power supply. You can't simply use a dimmer switch with most things that have a decent amperage draw like a drill press to lower the speed and keep power...you need something like this to properly lower things. I imagine amplifiers have the same requirements. I don't know enough about it to say anything beyond that, but I wouldn't doubt that it could give you an under-volted power source that would still play properly with an all-tune amp's electronics.


----------



## possumkiller

Looks like some kinda honkey tonk bullshit to me...


----------



## tedtan

Eddie Van Halen used a Variac to lower the power supplied to his amp to get his "brown sound" tone. That's what the ad is referencing and how it relates to guitar.


----------



## vilk

tedtan said:


> Eddie Van Halen used a Variac to lower the power supplied to his amp to get his "brown sound" tone. That's what the ad is referencing.


So you're saying I should buy it.


----------



## tedtan

vilk said:


> So you're saying I should buy it.



Jump on it. But be aware of the fact that an amp can possibly be damaged by by running it at different voltages.


----------



## spudmunkey

Didn't Eddie say that he used to get about 10 hours on a set of tubes? 

I would say if you're a tinkerer, and it can be proven to work, then it could be a fun toy to play with...but that would also depend on the price. Note that when you're shopping, they aren't all equal as some have much lower current ratings, but they aren't necessarily that expensive: https://www.circuitspecialists.com/...dlXrB87ClE_VHZGIJ0TFhOEVOF5z8lvBoCSkgQAvD_BwE


----------



## vilk

I was kinda joking. I can't risk my amp. Also it doesn't even have tubes lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

tedtan said:


> Jump on it.


----------



## blacai

https://www.premierguitar.com/articles/26728-will-rays-bottom-feeder-jsw-cutaway-guitar


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Yikes.


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> perfectly captures that feeling of existential dread, like the Scream painting.
> "OH GODDD WHY DO I EXIST, killlllll me"


Looks like a melted Furby


----------



## lurè




----------



## odibrom

It looks fake to me, like a photoshop kind of work. Funny concept though...


----------



## Wolfhorsky

blacai said:


> here we go again...


That neckstock is OMFG. Hahahahah


----------



## vilk

Ok I don't really know why I think it's funny that this guy has so many JCM900s but I just do


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vilk said:


> Ok I don't really know why I think it's funny that this guy has so many JCM900s but I just do



It's like having a collection of Toyota Tercels.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

$1 is a pretty fitting price.


----------



## I play music

vilk said:


> Ok I don't really know why I think it's funny that this guy has so many JCM900s but I just do





MaxOfMetal said:


> It's like having a collection of Toyota Tercels.


Are JCM900s bad? I've never played one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> Are JCM900s bad? I've never played one.



They're not bad. But they're not really that great either. There were a number of variants over the years, and they all pretty much sounded, for the lack of a better term, "boring".

There are some decent recorded tones of them out there, but they're pretty well known as something of the black sheep of the classic Marshall lineup.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## CapinCripes

I play music said:


> Are JCM900s bad? I've never played one.


Its not so much that, its more that they were the meh followup to one of the most legendary amps of all time the JCM800. Its like having a screening of the empire strikes back and then following it up with the phantom menace.


----------



## xzacx

CapinCripes said:


> Its not so much that, its more that they were the meh followup to one of the most legendary amps of all time the JCM800. Its like having a screening of the empire strikes back and then following it up with the phantom menace.



The Sam Ash by me has probably 15 used JCM900 combos out on the floor—it's very odd.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

JCM900 had that stiff and pokey midrange with prescence spike. Only the SL-X something was useable imho.


----------



## vilk

What, you've never heard of a _Custom Larrivee Explorer_?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vilk said:


> What, you've never heard of a _Custom Larrivee Explorer_?



Old Larrivee solid bodies are great guitars, don't hesitate to grab them if you see them pop up for cheap on CL. 

Larrivee made guitars on contract for a number of brands, including Kramer, Robin and Schon.


----------



## vilk

MaxOfMetal said:


> Old Larrivee solid bodies are great guitars, don't hesitate to grab them if you see them pop up for cheap on CL.
> 
> Larrivee made guitars on contract for a number of brands, including Kramer, Robin and Schon.



Yeah, but this guy definitely just put a Larivee neck on some random guitar, he admits it in his ad here lol and selling it for only $225

Maybe it's actually a really good partscaster? Hey I have never played a schaller tremolo. Does that thing not need internal routing in the guitar?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vilk said:


> Yeah, but this guy definitely just put a Larivee neck on some random guitar, he admits it in his ad here lol and selling it for only $225
> 
> Maybe it's actually a really good partscaster? Hey I have never played a schaller tremolo. Does that thing not need internal routing in the guitar?



The pickup is a Schaller, the bridge is a Kahler.


----------



## vilk

MaxOfMetal said:


> The pickup is a Schaller, the bridge is a Kahler.


I was trying to type that. My brain is not so good


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> Hey I have never played a schaller tremolo. Does that thing not need internal routing in the guitar?





MaxOfMetal said:


> The pickup is a Schaller, the bridge is a Kahler.



^This, and sort of. You do need to route the top, but not the back. However, it's somewhat tall, so it won't work 100% on every guitar. The plane of the fretboard has to be a certain height over the face of the body. Otherwise you might need to recess it to avoid sky-high action, which is fine, but then you at least partially block the hole on the side for the set screw that lets you lock the bridge in place to a "fixed bridge" mode....but older ones didn't have this feature, so for some it's not an issue. I've heard someone once say that the Kahler is a bridge you have to design around, not the other way around. I'm not sure how much truth there is to it, though.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> View attachment 65897



Well done.


----------



## spudmunkey

I feel like I'm missing something...

https://www.creamcitymusic.com/1984-ibanez-roadstar-ii-electric-guitar-black/


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> I feel like I'm missing something...
> 
> https://www.creamcitymusic.com/1984-ibanez-roadstar-ii-electric-guitar-black/


Yep. Kenny Rogers never had an Ibanez sig.


----------



## vilk

The906 said:


> Yep. Kenny Rogers never had an Ibanez sig.


Did someone tell you that Kenny Rogers had an Ibanez sig?


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> Yep. Kenny Rogers never had an Ibanez sig.



Oh, ha...duh. It took me a few google searches to connect the dots. Funny enough, I read it as "Roadster" even though I had never even heard of the model. And when I first searched for it, google auto-complete thought I was meaning to type "roadstar" until i got to the end of the word, and I even corrected it to "Roadster"...but missed the typo in the ad.


----------



## vilk

ohhhh the joke was about the words

jokes are so funny i like jokes


----------



## Seabeast2000

vilk said:


> ohhhh the joke was about the words
> 
> jokes are so funny i like jokes


I'm glad, such a slam dunk.


----------



## BlackSG91

This guitar is nutz! Whoever bought this got screwed.







;>)/


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BlackSG91 said:


> This guitar is nutz! Whoever bought this got screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Metal as fuck.


----------



## r33per

BlackSG91 said:


> This guitar is nutz! Whoever bought this got screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Is it a bolt on neck?


----------



## MoonJelly

Probably the heaviest guitar I've ever seen...


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> This guitar is nutz! Whoever bought this got screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


That's nuts.


----------



## odibrom

What oil should one use on that board?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> What oil should one use on that board?



5W-30


----------



## r33per

odibrom said:


> What oil should one use on that board?


Try this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000SHQ1QC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_u4hkCbACYG8K5


----------



## prlgmnr

r33per said:


> Is it a bolt on neck?



I don't think I've ever laughed harder at a joke that deserved it less.


----------



## blacai




----------



## MaxOfMetal

blacai said:


>



I always thought it was interesting that Michael Spalt spends his time making these and then goes and does the Hybrid/Apex stuff too.


----------



## r33per

prlgmnr said:


> I don't think I've ever laughed harder at a joke that deserved it less.


One of the finest compliments I've ever been paid. That'll see me through the rest of 2018.


----------



## zarg

Just saw a guy selling this monstrosity on local classifieds. he wants 280 bucks for it. yeaaaahh....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

zarg said:


> Just saw a guy selling this monstrosity on local classifieds. he wants 280 bucks for it. yeaaaahh....
> 
> View attachment 65961



That poor SA260.


----------



## BlackSG91

odibrom said:


> What oil should one use on that board?



Probably hash oil.


;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Made from the StewMac PaleoTool set.


----------



## Seabeast2000

blacai said:


>


Even the headstock is barbed. Bound to catch some fish. Check local laws before using.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The906 said:


> Even the headstock is barbed. Bound to catch some fish. Check local laws before using.


*Fish may also be considered groupies with communicable diseases.


----------



## possumkiller

zarg said:


> Just saw a guy selling this monstrosity on local classifieds. he wants 280 bucks for it. yeaaaahh....
> 
> View attachment 65961


Nobody can whine about a big plastic switch cover though...


----------



## guitaardvark

The guitars are whatever, but I appreciate the post title


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> I always thought it was interesting that Michael Spalt spends his time making these and then goes and does the Hybrid/Apex stuff too.



I know. I always imagine he makes the Totem series just to punk me when I search for Spalt Instruments to see if any Hybrids are for sale.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

etherial makes designs rivaling bc rich or moser in lack of functionality and pure hideousness


----------



## Miek

ethereal still gets business?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Miek said:


> ethereal still gets business?


apparently


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Other than that neck being a literal 2x4 and being built by Ethereal I really like that shape, especially the back of it.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> etherial makes designs rivaling bc rich or moser in lack of functionality and pure hideousness


at least you can make some seriurs damage with these. You though BCRich were pointy, dang these are razor sharp pointy killing stuff... specially how thin they are too. Easy to sharpen into an axe


----------



## Seabeast2000

A-Branger said:


> at least you can make some seriurs damage with these. You though BCRich were pointy, dang these are razor sharp pointy killing stuff... specially how thin they are too. Easy to sharpen into an axe


 
"He played it in the classical position....once".


----------



## A-Branger

The906 said:


> "He played it in the classical position....once".


"after that day, he never let fluffy sit by his side again"


----------



## blacai

Found this gem on a FB sell/buy group page


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Gorky Fucking Park. 

I forgot those existed.


----------



## blacai

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gorky Fucking Park.
> 
> I forgot those existed.


Our minds are amazing. They can block unwanted thoughts.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

Howbout this albino rat themed headless guitar?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I like it.


----------



## Kaura

Kodee_Kaos said:


> Howbout this albino rat themed headless guitar?



Not good. The body needs to be shaped like a steak or something because it's a headless guitar.

Also, I would unironically play that balalaika guitar. At least without the communism flag.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

MaxOfMetal said:


> I like it.



Miight be my next guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kodee_Kaos said:


> Miight be my next guitar.



I'm not usually into those fancy knobs, but it works.


----------



## Seabeast2000

In Soviet Russia, guitar contours you!


----------



## spudmunkey

Kodee_Kaos said:


> Howbout this albino rat themed headless guitar?



I don't think photoshops should count in this tread.


----------



## cwhitey2

blacai said:


>



The turdcaster!


----------



## Seabeast2000

cwhitey2 said:


> The turdcaster!



Casting Misanthropic Turds! Now on MetalForce Records!


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

spudmunkey said:


> I don't think photoshops should count in this tread.



It's more than a photoshop. It is happening.


----------



## spudmunkey

Kodee_Kaos said:


> It's more than a photoshop. It is happening.



OK, well until then, it's a photoshop.  Is it yours? If so, where are the knobs from (and to they fit their pot shafts, or are the pots being swapped out?)


----------



## Seabeast2000

A-Branger said:


> "after that day, he never let fluffy sit by his side again"


"his torn sack and femoral artery would not heal for 8 months"


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

spudmunkey said:


> OK, well until then, it's a photoshop.  Is it yours? If so, where are the knobs from (and to they fit their pot shafts, or are the pots being swapped out?)



The knobs will be bored out on my drill press and fitted with a set screw.


----------



## blacai




----------



## Wolfhorsky




----------



## dhgrind

The906 said:


> Even the headstock is barbed. Bound to catch some fish. Check local laws before using.



Daemoness now makes the Seax which is pretty much that exact shape with a little less barbed edges.


----------



## possumkiller

blacai said:


>



I want that guy to build a body for my 70s strat! That's awesome!


----------



## spudmunkey

He said he wished he had a table saw to help him with a specific step, but a table saw wouldn't have helped him at all. 

It always bugs me when people describe the fretboard as the "neck". He said that he didn't have the neck he wanted to use so he instead installed this rosewood "neck"...but it's a maple neck. There are actual rosewood necks, and this ain't it.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

spudmunkey said:


> He said he wished he had a table saw to help him with a specific step, but a table saw wouldn't have helped him at all.
> 
> It always bugs me when people describe the fretboard as the "neck". He said that he didn't have the neck he wanted to use so he instead installed this rosewood "neck"...but it's a maple neck. There are actual rosewood necks, and this ain't it.


In the „Fender world” guitarist know that strat or tele neck are made of maple. It is like system default. Thus they use words „maple neck” or „rosewood neck” in order to differentiate the necks with maple or rosewood fretboards respectively.


----------



## vilk

Wolfhorsky said:


> In the „Fender world” guitarist know that strat or tele neck are made of maple. It is like system default. Thus they use words „maple neck” or „rosewood neck” in order to differentiate the necks with maple or rosewood fretboards respectively.


Yeah, we get that, but it's still wrong lol


----------



## prlgmnr

spudmunkey said:


> It always bugs me when people describe the fretboard as the "neck". He said that he didn't have the neck he wanted to use so he instead installed this rosewood "neck"...but it's a maple neck. There are actual rosewood necks, and this ain't it.



This is bad, but what about when people refer to the "front" and "back" pickup, I mean...they're both on the fucking front or what the fuck would they be picking up? 

Or what about when people call a Les Paul a "Lester", that can fuck off as well while we're doing this.

Yes my blood pressure is fine I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

vilk said:


> Yeah, we get that, but it's still wrong lol


YEs, You are right


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## SpaceDock

blacai said:


> Found this gem on a FB sell/buy group page


Manifort selling his fave ax to raise legal funds?


----------



## Wolfhorsky

The906 said:


>


Toothitar ;-)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


>


lmao i need to show that to my dentist cousin


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao i need to show that to my dentist cousin



Imagine giving him one with a spalted maple top or a burl top. He'll have a field day fixing her up!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> Imagine giving him one with a spalted maple top or a burl top. He'll have a field day fixing her up!


i was joking with him that he should get ome like it and mount it in his office


----------



## vilk

_I love the blue binding on this white gi.... oh wait_


----------



## crackout

That's extra protective.


----------



## LordCashew

https://www.talkbass.com/threads/aec-guitar-acoustic-to-electric-conversions.1383919/

...and it's not even a bass.


----------



## Demiurge

^A silent video panning-over the guitar- what the kids these days call "cursed".


----------



## blacai




----------



## MoonJelly

^that bridge pickup placement is brutal.


----------



## Demiurge

It's good that the builder took the mint green plastic strat knobs off for the photo shoot.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> It's good that the builder took the mint green plastic strat knobs off for the photo shoot.


Disagree, looks cheap and incomplete.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Pros: it's predator themed
cons: it's a claas


----------



## spudmunkey

I dont hate the predator inlays...if they are inlays.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I dont hate the predator inlays...if they are inlays.



For sure. It would be a cool build without the image on the body. The inlays alone make me want the new Merrow sig. The world needs more Predator inlays! (And, while we're on the subject, can someone - besides Etherial - make a cool Tron guitar? We've got the kickass luminescent materials. We just need someone to do it.)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> For sure. It would be a cool build without the image on the body. The inlays alone make me want the new Merrow sig. The world needs more Predator inlays! (And, while we're on the subject, can someone - besides Etherial - make a cool Tron guitar? We've got the kickass luminescent materials. We just need someone to do it.)


red layer guitars has you covered. He makes all kinds of kickass glowy things with 8 strings


----------



## Avedas

Oof


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Avedas said:


> Oof


double necks never look good. ever.


----------



## spudmunkey

That's not two necks, though. One neck, two fretboards.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> That's not two necks, though. One neck, two fretboards.


meh po-tay-to poh-tah-to


----------



## lurè

Avedas said:


> Oof


I can't stop thinking about using that guitar to bake pizzas


----------



## IbanezDaemon

This thing is currently on Ebay UK. A mere snip at £32,500...lol!!! What is the seller thinking?
You could almost have got 2 Blackmachines for that a few years ago...lol!!!


----------



## blacai

37 frets?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

IbanezDaemon said:


> This thing is currently on Ebay UK. A mere snip at £32,500...lol!!! What is the seller thinking?
> You could almost have got 2 Blackmachines for that a few years ago...lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 66572


it looks like the bastard child of etherial and neal moser


----------



## Leviathus

lmao, that things bananas!


----------



## vilk

It is definitely a contender for top guitar of this thread.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

blacai said:


> 37 frets?



Close..36 apparently.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

KnightBrolaire said:


> it looks like the bastard child of etherial and neal moser



The missing link,,,lol!


----------



## CapinCripes

https://reverb.com/item/18749841-fender-60-s-series-standard-stratocaster-2006
apparently its a "feature"


----------



## spudmunkey

CapinCripes said:


> https://reverb.com/item/18749841-fender-60-s-series-standard-stratocaster-2006
> apparently its a "feature"



"This is a 60th anniversary, 60's model, 2006 year made = 666"


----------



## Demiurge

If a front-routed strat is too heavy for you to where you think you need to introduce additional weight relief, maybe try the tambourine instead?

Also, did he realize that he could drill into the back instead of the front?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Best part is they have no idea what it is besides the neck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao "we cannot confirm what the body or other parts are"


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> If a front-routed strat is too heavy for you to where you think you need to introduce additional weight relief, maybe try the tambourine instead?
> 
> Also, did he realize that he could drill into the back instead of the front?



Yeah, but he plays nude, and that would be like cheese grater on his nards. Not like this smooth-rubbin deglossed finish.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Just in case this hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## Seabeast2000

[/QUOTE]
It's rutting season again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sometimes I feel like the paint guys and Jeff like to sit around and go "bro, we should totally fuck up this instock with a rad paint burst and then call it an exhibition piece".


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> Sometimes I feel like the paint guys and Jeff like to sit around and go "bro, we should totally fuck up this instock with a rad paint burst and then call it an exhibition piece".



It's seemingly usually the other way.

"I wonder what X and X would look like together?"

And seemingly from the outside at least, once it's done, whether they like it or not, they finish it and put it on sale. I suppose even if they sell it at a loss, it's still better than scrapping it or spending the time (away from their normal production time) to re-finish it. This one, as horrific as it is, does get a lot of attention on social media, including people who love it. People with terrible taste, but people nevertheless. And sometimes those people have money. Anyone remember that orange and green Holdsworth? Someone bought that thing. And not only that, but once it was sold, someone put it on Reverb where it sold *again*. And even with only a neck pickup! https://reverb.com/item/14987635-ki...2018-kiesel-racing-orange-kiesel-racing-green


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> It's seemingly usually the other way.
> 
> "I wonder what X and X would look like together?"
> 
> And seemingly from the outside at least, once it's done, whether they like it or not, they finish it and put it on sale. I suppose even if they sell it at a loss, it's still better than scrapping it or spending the time (away from their normal production time) to re-finish it. This one, as horrific as it is, does get a lot of attention on social media, including people who love it. People with terrible taste, but people nevertheless. And sometimes those people have money. Anyone remember that orange and green Holdsworth? Someone bought that thing. And not only that, but once it was sold, someone put it on Reverb where it sold *again*. And even with only a neck pickup! https://reverb.com/item/14987635-ki...2018-kiesel-racing-orange-kiesel-racing-green


I was just joking about how they come up with these ideas. The other option was that jeff sits in his office and has a hat full of colors/color schemes and draws two at random. 
the fact that someone bought that orange/green abomination, not once, but TWICE, is mind boggling.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sezna

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Is that photoshopped? The way the fretboard goes over the body looks straight out of a Dali painting.


----------



## Cynicanal

It looks like the bendycaster guy is expanding to acoustics.


----------



## BlackSG91

sezna said:


> Is that photoshopped? The way the fretboard goes over the body looks straight out of a Dali painting.









;>)/


----------



## sezna

Oh. This is a real thing? How does that work with the angled bridge and straight frets? Is it intended to be actually played?


----------



## odibrom

... it's a multiscale! at a minimal difference from high to low strings...

and yes, it's a real thing. I kind of like the _goofyness_ of those guitars and they look to be well built.


----------



## I play music

ThePhilosopher said:


> Just in case this hasn't been posted yet.


Quite sure someone colorblind made this. You know , if green and red look the same to you this would not look too bad.


----------



## BlackSG91

Green & red are Christmas colours.


;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

In most photos, the pink is much more vibrant than the red this looks on some screens.


----------



## tedtan

KnightBrolaire said:


> the fact that someone bought that orange/green abomination, not once, but TWICE, is mind boggling.



I don't buy that they did. It was probably Jeff using an alias and his Keisel expense account that bought it both times just so he wouldn't lose any internet cred for coming up with such a stupid color scheme.


----------



## spudmunkey

It was kind of funny, when it was spotted in a factory walk-through video. He saw it, and had a very confused look on his face, and said something like, "Huh...I thought we weren't going to do this" (or maybe he said "couldn't do this") or something to that effect. i don't remember if it was a paint-booth-experimentation or a customer request...the neck-pickup-only spec makes me think it was a customer's build, as that's very un-Jeff.


----------



## odibrom

Some are... interesting, some are really horrendous and some are quite nice.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 63439


Zayum Zaddy....


----------



## lurè

odibrom said:


> Some are... interesting, some are really horrendous and some are quite nice.




Shame he didn't put his ormsby on the list


----------



## odibrom

That was a last year oddity...


----------



## blacai




----------



## tedtan

^ I wouldn't buy one of those, but they are definitely not the worst aesthetic offenders in this thread.


----------



## Rikardo

blacai said:


>


Those are Raato Custom Guitars https://www.raatocustomguitars.fi/ 

Shapes are a bit odd, but otherwise specs are pretty good.


----------



## Surveyor 777

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/




Maybe my monitor isn't the best, but in looking at this - I can't figure out the bridge. It has a whammy bar but that sure looks like a fixed bridge.

Also, is that an OSB top?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Surveyor 777 said:


> Maybe my monitor isn't the best, but in looking at this - I can't figure out the bridge. It has a whammy bar but that sure looks like a fixed bridge.
> 
> Also, is that an OSB top?



Just in front of the saddle you can see, what looks like, trem posts.


----------



## blacai




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sezna

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Is that headless? The tuning pegs behind the TOM...and those knobs...ew



BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



I’ve played these at GC. They feel sooooo weird to play.


----------



## Cynicanal

blacai said:


>


I really dig that one, tbh. The shape is different, but it works well.


----------



## ImNotAhab

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Stratberg?


----------



## BlackSG91

sezna said:


> Is that headless? The tuning pegs behind the TOM...and those knobs...ew
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve played these at GC. They feel sooooo weird to play.



I believe the SG is headless if they have the tuning pegs on the body. It sure looks cool.


;>)/


----------



## 777timesgod

https://reverb.com/item/15183761-ja...custom-shaped-guitar-1984-custom-finish-j0201
If I can have everyone's attention, gather around the guitar for a group sevenstring.org photo. 
Say cheese (or ERG)!
This is actually one of the few Jacksons I have seen with the quad bridge, we usually see that one on BC Riches.


----------



## vilk

How come it could even be a thought in someone's head?


----------



## A-Branger

777timesgod said:


> https://reverb.com/item/15183761-ja...custom-shaped-guitar-1984-custom-finish-j0201
> If I can have everyone's attention, gather around the guitar for a group sevenstring.org photo.
> Say cheese (or ERG)!
> This is actually one of the few Jacksons I have seen with the quad bridge, we usually see that one on BC Riches.
> View attachment 66971
> View attachment 66972



ERG!!!!!!!!! !!!!!


----------



## 777timesgod

vilk said:


> How come it could even be a thought in someone's head?



We are at Jackson HQ during the 80s and the conversation at the Custom shop went a little bit like this:
Boss: We need new customers and ideas. We need to infiltrate the Japanese market for starters.
Luthier: Way ahead of you bossman. I saw some Japanese tourists downtown the other day and build this during my coffee break. They'll love it.
Boss: You are fired...


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000

Images search somehow produced these gems.


----------



## Bodes

777timesgod said:


> https://reverb.com/item/15183761-ja...custom-shaped-guitar-1984-custom-finish-j0201
> If I can have everyone's attention, gather around the guitar for a group sevenstring.org photo.
> Say cheese (or ERG)!
> This is actually one of the few Jacksons I have seen with the quad bridge, we usually see that one on BC Riches.
> View attachment 66971
> View attachment 66972



I guess they were trying to capture their tone a little better... *hangs head and walks away slowly*


----------



## Alex79

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



*It's a Strandberg!!!!*


----------



## 777timesgod

Since we are posting pedals too... the signature one from the band Steel Panther. Caused some controversy and reactions from feminists as it was deemed to be degrading towards women. The band issued an apology and will change the name to the "Butthole burner", how considerate! Good to know that metal music is setting an example.


----------



## vilk

There's a guy in Chicago who has been trying to sell his Pussy Melter for $500 ever since they got in the news.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vilk said:


> There's a guy in Chicago who has been trying to sell his Pussy Melter for $500 ever since they got in the news.



I'm surprised a FIB hasn't jumped on it just to brag about it.


----------



## blacai




----------



## spudmunkey

777timesgod said:


> View attachment 67471
> 
> Since we are posting pedals too... the signature one from the band Steel Panther. Caused some controversy and reactions from feminists as it was deemed to be degrading towards women. The band issued an apology and will change the name to the "Butthole burner", how considerate! Good to know that metal music is setting an example.


 Sort of. At first, it was just a tone print for a different pedal from TC electronics. That is what was changed to butthole burner. Then, they released the pedal under in their own from another maker, with the name pussy melter. I don't believe I've heard anything about them actually changing the name of the real pedal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

777timesgod said:


> Since we are posting pedals too... the signature one from the band Steel Panther. Caused some controversy and reactions from feminists as it was deemed to be degrading towards women. The band issued an apology and will change the name to the "Butthole burner", how considerate! Good to know that metal music is setting an example.


They changed it to the butthole burner probably because the feminists were butthurt over the name of a patch.


----------



## blacai

Some already appeared here


----------



## Demiurge

^A lot of common ones, but WTF with the inclusion of the Roswell Rhoads (twice)?


----------



## odibrom

it's just a click bait video, it doesn't really add anything new to the thread, just a spread of misinformed aesthetics from its creator... there is criteria there...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.


DOOODIE


----------



## Demiurge

"I want the inlay to look as much like PacMan as possible without getting sued."


----------



## Exchanger

Ain't that the Scale the Summit logo ? 
That guitar doesn't look too bad. At least better than the players' ethics, if it's whom I think it is.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Exchanger said:


> Ain't that the Scale the Summit logo ?
> That guitar doesn't look too bad. At least better than the players' ethics, if it's whom I think it is.


What about them?


----------



## Exchanger

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What about them?


Him. I should have written "player's"
http://www.heavyblogisheavy.com/2016/10/31/what-happened-to-scale-the-summit-j-c-bryant-on-leaving/


----------



## blacai

Kiesel should sponsor this thread.


----------



## Demiurge

Exchanger said:


> Ain't that the Scale the Summit logo ?



Maybe. It also looks like a stylized "CL". IMO the dot inlays help it look like PacMan- if he's hungry he can go up or down the fretboard.


----------



## spudmunkey

Exchanger said:


> Ain't that the Scale the Summit logo ?



It is. When a player is holding the guitar, it would be facing the right direction.









It's oriented the same way as the Becker numbers and the Brian Bromberg "BB bass" inlay they've had for a while.

They've also done this for the last few sig model inlays, like the Lee McKinney , and the Andy James sigs. But it's also sideways from some of their other signature inlays like the Frank Gambale inlay, the signatures on the truss rod covers like on the Holdsworth, Johnny Hiland, etc, and also other makers' guitars like the Petrucci models.


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> Maybe. It also looks like a stylized "CL". IMO the dot inlays help it look like PacMan- if he's hungry he can go up or down the fretboard.



Glad I'm not the only one who saw that, too.


----------



## Cynicanal

Exchanger said:


> Him. I should have written "player's"
> http://www.heavyblogisheavy.com/2016/10/31/what-happened-to-scale-the-summit-j-c-bryant-on-leaving/


I wasted a few minutes of my life reading that, and, wow, talk about entitlement? His numbers don't add up at all, there's no way a band that sells 3500 copies is bringing in six figures, lol. Also left out of this is "who is actually investing their money to pay for band shit"... because if it's Letchford, then the "employees" (lol) really have no room to whine about anything.


----------



## sezna

I've only ever been in bands where I paid to record...if you're getting paid, you're a session musician, no? I support Letchford's retort in that his wife's success does not mean he should pay the band members. But at the same time, I don't think he is free of fault. His band is a Faceless-style revolving door, so there has to be something he's not doing right.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Exchanger said:


> Him. I should have written "player's"
> http://www.heavyblogisheavy.com/2016/10/31/what-happened-to-scale-the-summit-j-c-bryant-on-leaving/


Sounds very "NEWS AT 11:00!" to me, especially if Chris is the main/sole songwriter. You mean band leader pays hired hands ("employees") less than band leader!? Color me shocked.


----------



## kisielk

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is actually pretty cool, the statue has a built in amp/guitar so you can play it.



But you have to be ok with picking the groin.


----------



## spudmunkey

kisielk said:


> But you have to be ok with picking the groin.



Something something G string something. [/lamejoke]


----------



## blacai

Found this on sale for just 250€ ...


----------



## Kaura

blacai said:


> Found this on sale for just 250€ ...



Dude, you have to tell me where. I need this. I have a terrible hangover and longer I stare at that, the funnier it gets.


----------



## blacai

Kaura said:


> Dude, you have to tell me where. I need this. I have a terrible hangover and longer I stare at that, the funnier it gets.


https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...asion-gitarre-sehr-selten/1071439218-74-19670

here... can't wait for your NGD hahaha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

We have such sights to show you...


----------



## Demiurge

^Any loser can hack-up a guitar and make it look stupid, but the truly fascinating instruments are the atrocities done with skill & panache.


----------



## Exchanger

sezna said:


> I've only ever been in bands where I paid to record...if you're getting paid, you're a session musician, no? I support Letchford's retort in that his wife's success does not mean he should pay the band members. But at the same time, I don't think he is free of fault. His band is a Faceless-style revolving door, so there has to be something he's not doing right.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Sounds very "NEWS AT 11:00!" to me, especially if Chris is the main/sole songwriter. You mean band leader pays hired hands ("employees") less than band leader!? Color me shocked.



It's not just that he pays them less, but apparently none at all, and comes up with costs along the way to justify it, etc... it looks like some kind of constant low-balling. It's not all black and white. The whole band left with a polite statement and he felt like he had to defend himself and that started the backlash. He might not be all at fault but he just doesn't seem like a nice guy to work for/with. Not that I care very much, I just thought this was common knowledge in the guitar world and wanted to make a little snark at that.


----------



## Konfyouzd

KnightBrolaire said:


> We have such sights to show you...


The Uli Jon Roth collection?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Amateur luthier sites are a goldmine


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm mostly impressed.


----------



## sezna

KnightBrolaire said:


> Amateur luthier sites are a goldmine



Those aren't that bad! If the green one was a diff color I'd dig it. And the first one just has cello style bouts, kinda cool


----------



## GXPO

KnightBrolaire said:


> Amateur luthier sites are a goldmine



I feel a bit guilty laughing at dudes trying their best on amateur sites, especially since I'm too lazy to even try. Though some of those guitars aren't exactly what I'd call tasteful. 

Oh also, praise the sun. Use tongue, but hole.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sezna said:


> Those aren't that bad! If the green one was a diff color I'd dig it. And the first one just has cello style bouts, kinda cool


There's some questionable design choices on all of them imo, but none of them are exceptionally hideous (except for that mandolin). The green one could be awesome had they not given it that harpoon like lower cutaway (and mixing green with purple) 
Trust me, these are pretty tame compared to some of the shit I've found on the amateur luthier sites. 
And before someone says "hurr durr where's your builds" - I have a build thread full of fuckups on here.. I'm only doing partscasters right now til I finish prototyping my full scratch builds.
I'll post up a pic of the abomination that was my first build later just to make it clear that I'm not picking on newer builders, moreso questionable design choices


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> We have such sights to show you...



Talks are still going on in Geneva between Neck and Body over Neck's forced annexation of the highly contested neck pick up area. Pockets of violence continue to outbreak while the 112 piece Bridge of Complexity remains a neutral zone.


----------



## Cynicanal

That green one is unironically awesome.  I have no idea what it's doing in this thread.


----------



## will_shred

awful taste but good execution


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> I'm mostly impressed.



Same. Compared to most amateurs, those look actually planned out, and have good "flow" to the shape. The only things i actually dislike are both on the mandolin: the headstock shape, and the the upper horn.


----------



## blacai




----------



## Cynicanal

They're missing a huge opportunity by not using BK pickups with the distressed camo covers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this was my very first build (from like 10 years ago) and it's painful for me to look at it now. So much went wrong with it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Your build reminds me of the Hondo Coyote


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Your build reminds me of the Hondo Coyote


 I thought I was building something kind of sleek and futuristic looking at the time, in hindsight, yeah, not so much.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> We have such sights to show you...


To be honest, I'm kind of impressed with these... I mean, they look absolutely horrible, but the craftsmanship looks pretty damn good.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Okay..just the headstock but I don't want to google any more of this model:


----------



## Seabeast2000

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Your build reminds me of the Hondo Coyote


Just a few cuts too many to keep it from being retro cool.


KnightBrolaire said:


> this was my very first build (from like 10 years ago) and it's painful for me to look at it now. So much went wrong with it.



No forearm contour.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Just a few cuts too many to keep it from being retro cool.
> 
> 
> No forearm contour.


yup, i thought it would "mess with the design"


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> yup, i thought it would "mess with the design"


Well..... it sure is unique lol


----------



## BenjaminW

blacai said:


>



Reminds me of a Steinberger, but with a Les Paul body thickness on steroids. Great for a "metal" sound, am I right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IbanezDaemon said:


> Okay..just the headstock but I don't want to google any more of this model:
> 
> View attachment 67696



Man, I forgot about the SpaceRangers. Those things were neat as hell. So much not give a fuck.


----------



## Seabeast2000

IbanezDaemon said:


> Okay..just the headstock but I don't want to google any more of this model:
> 
> View attachment 67696



Well, they are still made and look to be the Dirk Diggler of single cuts.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> Well, they are still made and look to be the Dirk Diggler of single cuts.



I always thought they looked better as basses. Still ridiculous, but the proportions were slightly less comical.


----------



## spudmunkey

The Space Cadet, I thought anyways, always looked weirder...but better somehow.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> I always thought they looked better as basses. Still ridiculous, but the proportions were slightly less comical.



I had no idea Musicvox was a thing still. Maybe I'm thinking of Univox or something.

That site is a strange journey.


----------



## iamaom

Fresh off reddit. The wood looks neat but man that shape...


----------



## 777timesgod

Kaaaaa-Meeeee-Haaa-Meee-Haaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ormsby goes SSJ, reminds me of when I was a kid this guitar. Good times. The irony is that the shape of the hands for this attack is meant for a block in martial arts.


----------



## pott

777timesgod said:


> Kaaaaa-Meeeee-Haaa-Meee-Haaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ormsby goes SSJ, reminds me of when I was a kid this guitar. Good times. The irony is that the shape of the hands for this attack is meant for a block in martial arts.
> View attachment 67708


What happened to the Fantasy/Muscle car run Ormsby did based on this guitar? Have any guitars in that theme been posted/finished yet? I follow them on FB and I've not seen any yet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pott said:


> What happened to the Fantasy/Muscle car run Ormsby did based on this guitar? Have any guitars in that theme been posted/finished yet? I follow them on FB and I've not seen any yet.


at the rate they're going with that run it'll never exist. It's been like 5 years or something at this point.


----------



## spudmunkey

Do we start a poll?

Is this alien:

sticking out it's very long alien tongue?
giving Groot a blowjob?
shitting from its mouth?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm guessing this one's been here before but I don't remember seeing it so...


----------



## 777timesgod

KnightBrolaire said:


> at the rate they're going with that run it'll never exist. It's been like 5 years or something at this point.



5 human years is half a century in guitar ones... Logically you are right, they moved forward.


----------



## Musiscience

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm guessing this one's been here before but I don't remember seeing it so...



I want it to start playing gigs in reverse.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I'll throw my own creation into this thread after seeing it get _so much_ hate on another forum.









This guitar was not meant to be actually used, it was specifically made for a video shoot (posted below, which was conveniently left out of the previous mentioned forum's post) where the guitar was going to be set on fire/destroyed. That idea was turned down due to high winds/timing issues/legal stuff, so it ended up surviving.

It is playable though


----------



## Hollowway

Zombie13 said:


> I'll throw my own creation into this thread after seeing it get _so much_ hate on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guitar was not meant to be actually used, it was specifically made for a video shoot (posted below, which was conveniently left out of the previous mentioned forum's post) where the guitar was going to be set on fire/destroyed. That idea was turned down due to high winds/timing issues/legal stuff, so it ended up surviving.
> 
> It is playable though



Wait, did you make that?!


----------



## ekarinsm

Zombie13 said:


> I'll throw my own creation into this thread after seeing it get _so much_ hate on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guitar was not meant to be actually used, it was specifically made for a video shoot (posted below, which was conveniently left out of the previous mentioned forum's post) where the guitar was going to be set on fire/destroyed. That idea was turned down due to high winds/timing issues/legal stuff, so it ended up surviving.
> 
> It is playable though



Nothing Fast-Fret can't fix. Ten bottles later and you can probably shred on it!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Hollowway said:


> Wait, did you make that?!


Yeah, crudely!



ekarinsm said:


> Nothing Fast-Fret can't fix. Ten bottles later and you can probably shred on it!


That's 9 bottles over budget!


----------



## LordCashew

Zombie13 said:


> I'll throw my own creation into this thread after seeing it get _so much_ hate on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guitar was not meant to be actually used, it was specifically made for a video shoot (posted below, which was conveniently left out of the previous mentioned forum's post) where the guitar was going to be set on fire/destroyed. That idea was turned down due to high winds/timing issues/legal stuff, so it ended up surviving.
> 
> It is playable though




In all honesty I dig it. That finish almost tells a story.

Not appropriate for any gig I'd play though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"That's 9 bottles over budget!"


----------



## Bearitone

This 2 sided (not double neck)
Guitar/bass

https://reverb.com/item/19200564-we...-headless-electric-bass-guitar-2017-blue-rare


----------



## Hollowway

Zombie13 said:


> Yeah, crudely!
> 
> 
> That's 9 bottles over budget!




Ha! That's awesome! I've been following your music/band/NAMM vids and now this. Don't ever stop doing what you do, man! I love it all!


----------



## gunshow86de

This doesn't exactly fit the thread, but this dude is trying to trade his wife's fur coat for guitars. 

https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/msg/d/san-antonio-trade/6842712739.html


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> This doesn't exactly fit the thread, but this dude is trying to trade his wife's fur coat for guitars.
> 
> https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/msg/d/san-antonio-trade/6842712739.html


the real question is why the hell someone needs a fur coat in san antonio


----------



## spudmunkey

Eastwood even came out with a replica/signature model:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Eastwood even came out with a replica/signature model:


I feel like they should have done a devo hat inlay instead of making that hideous abortion of a headstock.
It just reminds me of the earplugs they gave me in the army.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ew. Definitely a candidate for the "Just because you can doesn't mean you should" files of history. Yuck.


----------



## Albake21

spudmunkey said:


> Eastwood even came out with a replica/signature model:


This guitar genuinely bothers me way too much.


----------



## spudmunkey

China Guitar Sceptic's "Love Pup" guitar:

Skip to 3:43


To be fair, he designed it as a joke, and a chinese LP knock-off factory decided to make him one and sent it to him.


----------



## A-Branger

Zombie13 said:


> I'll throw my own creation into this thread after seeing it get _so much_ hate on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guitar was not meant to be actually used, it was specifically made for a video shoot (posted below, which was conveniently left out of the previous mentioned forum's post) where the guitar was going to be set on fire/destroyed. That idea was turned down due to high winds/timing issues/legal stuff, so it ended up surviving.
> 
> It is playable though




I was gonna say that ti was the worse choice for a Iceman headstock. But then I though abut the MadMax theme and it makes sense that it was build our of parts fo different stuff found on the wasteland so the headstock (different neck for that matter) makes the most sense.. cool job tho


----------



## efiltsohg

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a...es-wood-reclaimed-from-chevrolet-truck-plant/

not very funny but sure is ugly


----------



## spudmunkey

You know what...I'm not a Chevy guy, and I hate the headstock...and, hell...I don't even like telecasters. But as far as promotional items or "showpieces"...I think that's OK in my book. The fact that it's not just a painted outline of the Chevy bowtie, or not just a sticker, but actually the top of the pickup and pickguard cutout... It's pretty cool (for what it is, and I'm still not excusing the headstock).


----------



## 777timesgod

In space no one can hear you shred... Ibanez thought they were edgy with the Giger models, they thought wrong!



Nice of the devil to bring his son in the family business, I wonder if Mrs. Devil makes them sandwiches for the lunch break each day.


----------



## Spicypickles

efiltsohg said:


>



Ah, the classic bow tie. All dressed up but nowhere to go.


----------



## runbirdman




----------



## Demiurge

^"Slide guitar" is a fairly low bar for functionality- just need to points between which to run a string- so this is literally a half-step above, "here's my old, broken shit- you can use it as percussion by hitting it".


----------



## BenjaminW

I guess Squier has some competition making Hello Kitty guitars.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Lawsuit proof, fine, but I hope it's not fire proof. Yikes.


----------



## Albake21

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Okay I won't lie here.... I want this.


----------



## Demiurge

^If you like a strat & a uke, how about a tele & mandolin: https://eastwoodguitars.com/collections/guitars/products/eastwood-teleolin


----------



## Edika

Bearitone said:


> This 2 sided (not double neck)
> Guitar/bass
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/19200564-we...-headless-electric-bass-guitar-2017-blue-rare



I've heard people describe guitar necks as 2x4's before but I've never seen a guitar that is so literal to that description in my life before!


----------



## ekarinsm

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Would love to see a Parker version of this...


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Minarik are the epitome of this thread, but the Medusa model is a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Minarik are the epitome of this thread, but the Medusa model is a guilty pleasure of mine.



That's the one I saw earlier on that amp grill cloth site. Some band had one of these.


----------



## fps

efiltsohg said:


> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a...es-wood-reclaimed-from-chevrolet-truck-plant/
> 
> not very funny but sure is ugly



I'd play it.


----------



## MoonJelly

The906 said:


> That's the one I saw earlier on that amp grill cloth site. Some band had one of these.



Coheed/Claudio did for a time. And if you think that's not very metal...







So did Lemmy


----------



## Seabeast2000

If Prince owned Schecter and BCR, these would be made.


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's an old classic...just like the video game Pac-Man.







;>)/


----------



## Demiurge

People slag Gibson for being so behind the times, but WTFBlob is _so in_ right now.


----------



## BlackSG91

Checkmate mate.







;>)/


----------



## XPT707FX

Does anyone else think that they missed an opportunity to make the chess peices the knobs?


----------



## Seabeast2000

XPT707FX said:


> Does anyone else think that they missed an opportunity to make the chess peices the knobs?


Totally.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Duncan needs to jump on this one and build 45 variants of it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Not sure where the input jack is, but its in the wrong spot.


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> Duncan needs to jump on this one and build 45 variants of it.



Looks like it's already ready for a 20-34" inverse-multiscale trend that's about to hit in 2020, specifically for the new "djint" (like djent, but instead of requiring tight low extended range, it'll be "plink-y" high's and flubby lows.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Looks like it's already ready for a 20-34" inverse-multiscale trend that's about to hit in 2020, specifically for the new "djint" (like djent, but instead of requiring tight low extended range, it'll be "plink-y" high's and flubby lows.



I am down, and hoping its the kind with an undefinable/non-present time sig.


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> I am down, and hoping its the kind with an undefinable/non-present time sig.



Definitely.
Blues is 4/4
Waltz is 3/4
Djint is ﴾̿̿͡ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿'̿'\̵͇̿̿\з= ( ▀ ͜͞ʖ▀) =ε/̵͇̿̿/’̿’̿ ̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ / ᕕ(ᐛ)ᕗ


----------



## Leviathus

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Shit's fuckin' awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yes those are human teeth.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> yes those are human teeth.



Hmm, if its the tint in the lacquer or not, I'd have gone for a Crest 3D shade.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Turn it upside down, and anyone else see a sagging set of twig-n-berries/family tackle/wedding vegetables?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Turn it upside down, and anyone else see a sagging set of twig-n-berries/family tackle/wedding vegetables?


confucius says "man sees only what he wants to see"


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> confucius says "man sees only what he wants to see"



"...and disregards the rest"

...no...wait...that's "The Boxer" from Simon and Garfunkle...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

etherial strikes again


----------



## Albake21

Looks like an animal got a hold of an already ugly guitar and made it even more ugly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Looks like an animal got a hold of an already ugly guitar and made it even more ugly.


It's like if someone took a neil moser design and put it through a woodchipper.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I like how it has the belly cut. Nice touch.


----------



## spudmunkey

The center of the belly cut (why it's not called the "gut cut", I'll never know) would be, like, 5" behind the bridge. 

Looks like it's routed for the Kahler multiscale bridge. Think it's going to get the trem?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I don't hate the body shape but that headstock is SVS Guitars level bad and his cyber-tribal is still awful.


----------



## Cynicanal

Aside from the tribal stuff, I actually dig it (although how close the bridge route is to the notch of the V makes me a bit uncomfortable).


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Demiurge

Etherial's concept of what a guitar played by a Klingon looks like > Etherial's concept of what a proper pickup route looks like


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> yes those are human teeth.


I wonder if all loose teeth must come from India as well, or if that was just the skeletons.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Cynicanal

You know, I'm usually pretty quick to stand up for guitars in this thread for being cool and just a bit outside the norm, but ^ is a fucking atrocity.


----------



## spudmunkey

Eh...I'm still OK with it in a way, as a piece of folk art.


----------



## Demiurge

^And not all folk art's got that much sideboob.


----------



## odibrom

That one looks like a bad Photoshop mockup... I call it fake.


----------



## A-Branger

BC Rich have the most ridiculous "metal" pointy shapes guitars that only 15yr old kids can love

Etherial: "hold my beer"


----------



## Spicypickles

It’s more than beer causing that kind of delirium.


----------



## misingonestring

https://reverb.com/item/20357990-es...-guitar-custom-shop-in-ny-1984-brown-sunburst I don’t know how I feel about this


----------



## Wolfhorsky

misingonestring said:


> https://reverb.com/item/20357990-es...-guitar-custom-shop-in-ny-1984-brown-sunburst I don’t know how I feel about this


It's like: "Hey, my LP headstock just fell off, so i made it headless"


----------



## Seabeast2000

misingonestring said:


> https://reverb.com/item/20357990-es...-guitar-custom-shop-in-ny-1984-brown-sunburst I don’t know how I feel about this



That's awesome and so intentional.

Also, the seller is Japanese Yoda.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I think you guys are missing the fact that not only is it headless, but it's super short scale since the neck starts at the normal 4th fret of an LP.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Hollowway

Demiurge said:


> ^And not all folk art's got that much sideboob.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

misingonestring said:


> https://reverb.com/item/20357990-es...-guitar-custom-shop-in-ny-1984-brown-sunburst I don’t know how I feel about this


Why am I hearing Johnny Rotten's voice in my head say, "SHE WAS A GIRL FROM BIRMINGHAM, SHE JUST HAD AN ABOR-SHUN! SHE WAS A CASE OF INSANITY, HER NAME WAS PAULINE, SHE LIVED IN A TREE!"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think you guys are missing the fact that not only is it headless, but it's super short scale since the neck starts at the normal 4th fret of an LP.


Open string would be 5th fret. Also, frets 21 and 22 are missing.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think you guys are missing the fact that not only is it headless, but it's super short scale since the neck starts at the normal 4th fret of an LP.



its a guitar for soloing only.

-so what do you do in the band?
-"I just play the solo" 
-....oh....


----------



## 777timesgod

Demiurge said:


> ^And not all folk art's got that much sideboob.



If we flip the guitar over do we get the other boob or does the image end on one side and the back is flat?

I am very fond of the OKKO Dominator distortion pedal (not the initial green one with the goop filled box). At 150 Euro for a used one, I do not find many online but I am still looking for a better deal. So, while browsing, this clone pedal popped up "The Dominatrix", build by Juansuolo in the UK, the image speaks for itself...


----------



## Wolfhorsky

777timesgod said:


> If we flip the guitar over do we get the other boob or does the image end on one side and the back is flat?
> 
> I am very fond of the OKKO Dominator distortion pedal (not the initial green one with the goop filled box). At 150 Euro for a used one, I do not find many online but I am still looking for a better deal. So, while browsing, this clone pedal popped up "The Dominatrix", build by Juansuolo in the UK, the image speaks for itself...
> View attachment 68950


----------



## spudmunkey

double post...


----------



## spudmunkey

777timesgod said:


> I am very fond of the OKKO Dominator distortion pedal (not the initial green one with the goop filled box). At 150 Euro for a used one, I do not find many online but I am still looking for a better deal. So, while browsing, this clone pedal popped up "The Dominatrix", build by Juansuolo in the UK, the image speaks for itself...
> View attachment 68950



I used to have that movie poster.

Apparently, available at Walmart.com. ha!
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dominatrix-Without-Mercy-POSTER-Movie-27x40/115641902


----------



## blacai




----------



## spudmunkey

Seen on Craigslist, in Muskeegan, Michigan:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

777timesgod said:


> If we flip the guitar over do we get the other boob or does the image end on one side and the back is flat?
> 
> I am very fond of the OKKO Dominator distortion pedal (not the initial green one with the goop filled box). At 150 Euro for a used one, I do not find many online but I am still looking for a better deal. So, while browsing, this clone pedal popped up "The Dominatrix", build by Juansuolo in the UK, the image speaks for itself...
> View attachment 68950


That's likely from a 70s exploitation film. Awesomely!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BlackSG91 said:


> Here's an old classic...just like the video game Pac-Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Oh man, a Corvus! 

When I used to lurk the project guitar forum there was a brief stint where a bunch of the builders decided it was the ugliest guitar ever and they all had to build one. Fabulous.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's likely from a 70s exploitation film. Awesomely!


 It definitely is. I posted a link to the movie poster available at Walmart, a few posts up.


----------



## blacai




----------



## Seabeast2000

blacai said:


>



Never mix metals.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> Never mix metals.



Galvanic Corrosion is my new band name.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this thread is a monument to the phrase "just because you can doesn't mean you should". Especially that tele/strat chimera


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> Especially that tele/strat chimera



Really? Of all the things in this thread, *that's* the one that sticks out as the worst of the worst? Honestly, I think it's done pretty damn well. I'm not sure exactly what's going on with that bridge, but I think the headstock is really clever.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Really? Of all the things in this thread, *that's* the one that sticks out as the worst of the worst? Honestly, I think it's done pretty damn well. I'm not sure exactly what's going on with that bridge, but I think the headstock is really clever.


No I wouldn't call it the worst of the worst, mostly because this whole thread is filled with far more hideous abominations. The chimera just happened to be one of the worst on this page. It's like someone made a bad mockup overlaying a tele onto a strat, and then someone actually built it.


----------



## lurè

*tonewood intensifies*


----------



## 777timesgod

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's likely from a 70s exploitation film. Awesomely!



She "exploited" them, I am sure of that!



lurè said:


> View attachment 69147
> 
> *tonewood intensifies*



When someone begins a conversation about the importance of the wood type in electric guitars and you shout "No" and go home. Also, those seem to be bars from a fence.


----------



## NickS

I see you guys are not familiar with the *Tone Wrought Iron* debate.....


----------



## lurè

When they say to put a gate first but you misunderstand


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's an old 60's Soviet guitar called the Tonika. It sure is a black beauty.








;>)/


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Russia sure has a fair share of super ugly guitars.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Russia sure has a fair share of super ugly guitars.


I think that is the one that was posted a bit earlier in this thread and almost started a fight with an SSO member. Serious, shit almost went down. That guitar rubs some the wrong way.

https://sevenstring.org/threads/some-guitars-are-too-funny-not-to-post.298929/page-4#post-4456522


----------



## BlackSG91

The906 said:


> I think that is the one that was posted a bit earlier in this thread and almost started a fight with an SSO member. Serious, shit almost went down. That guitar rubs some the wrong way.
> 
> https://sevenstring.org/threads/some-guitars-are-too-funny-not-to-post.298929/page-4#post-4456522



I see it now...it's the bass version of the U.S.S.R. geetar.

BTW...what do you call a Russian napkin?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A: A Soviet.


;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Jack White?


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> I think that is the one that was posted a bit earlier in this thread and almost started a fight with an SSO member. Serious, shit almost went down. That guitar rubs some the wrong way.
> 
> https://sevenstring.org/threads/some-guitars-are-too-funny-not-to-post.298929/page-4#post-4456522



I think the guy was refering to how the shape of the body looks like a clenched fist with thumb protruding slightly and then the neck looks like a huge middle finger.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Shrink the body size down to something manageable and get rid of the extra frets after the 24th and I'd 100% buy one.


----------



## 777timesgod

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Shrink the body size down to something manageable and get rid of the extra frets after the 24th and I'd 100% buy one.



Well since there is no neck humbuckers, why not use the space for more frets? That is my logic.



Rosal76 said:


>



Rosal76 posted this in another thread, apparently it is called the Jenna Jameson signature King V from Jackson. Now, I consider myself knowledgeable on the metal scene but I have never heard any of her music. Anyone know which band she plays in or if she is a solo artist? She has her tongue out, does she hit the strings with it like Jimmy Hendrix did?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

777timesgod said:


> Rosal76 posted this in another thread, apparently it is called the Jenna Jameson signature King V from Jackson. Now, I consider myself knowledgeable on the metal scene but I have never heard any of her music. Anyone know which band she plays in or if she is a solo artist? She has her tongue out, does she hit the strings with it like Jimmy Hendrix did?



She's more of a flautist.


----------



## MoonJelly

MaxOfMetal said:


> She's more of a flautist.


I heard she plays a mean meat whistle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

777timesgod said:


> Rosal76 posted this in another thread, apparently it is called the Jenna Jameson signature King V from Jackson. Now, I consider myself knowledgeable on the metal scene but I have never heard any of her music. Anyone know which band she plays in or if she is a solo artist? She has her tongue out, does she hit the strings with it like Jimmy Hendrix did?


she's a pretty prolific solo artist, but she frequently collaborated with others. I'm a big fan of her early work and when she collaborated with tera patrick.


MaxOfMetal said:


> She's more of a flautist.


 yeah, the skin flute.
She's the pride of milwaukee


----------



## Seabeast2000

MoonJelly said:


> I heard she plays a mean meat whistle.



Mean Mr. Meat Whistle is one of her songs too.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## odibrom

wtf is that?... nazi symbols...?


----------



## NickS

^ I think it's an ESP Lynch sig of some sort?


----------



## bostjan

Imperial 1940's Japan not controvertial enough, eh?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> wtf is that?... nazi symbols...?



https://www.harmonycentral.com/forum/forum/guitar/acapella-28/1502594-


----------



## spudmunkey

double post


----------



## spudmunkey

Along those lines...


----------



## zappatton2

spudmunkey said:


> Along those lines...


So is the Pokemon a nod to Imperial Japan? I bet this guy's got a real firm grip on history, eh?


----------



## prlgmnr

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 69438


fucking vile......pickup rings for heavens sake


----------



## odibrom

It's sad when people forget the meaning and history of symbols. The swastika cross has been around for way longer than nazis have, but they shattered and destroyed its previously meanings to ocidental culture. Symbols (graphic or not) perpetuate concepts and ideals, it's their function.

One shouldn't play with fire...


----------



## Fred the Shred

I own a Messerchmitt BF109 themed guitar which I love to death, since it's one of my favourite warbirds. Since the swastika typically appears in the rudder in most examples, it was simple to take the customary yellow stripe by the Iron Cross in the fuselage and use it as the pattern. People who are into these WWII recognize which plane inspired it with not one swastika in sight, which could lend itself to (completely false, in my case) political connotations. 

I get where the guy is getting at, but a lot of stuff there just looks painted to be intentionally provocative, since there were no Luftwaffe planes with anything like that during WWII. Seriously, why would anyone paint ALL the nazi paraphernalia in the fuselage, let alone using that kind of pattern?


----------



## possumkiller

Fred the Shred said:


> I own a Messerchmitt BF109 themed guitar which I love to death, since it's one of my favourite warbirds. Since the swastika typically appears in the rudder in most examples, it was simple to take the customary yellow stripe by the Iron Cross in the fuselage and use it as the pattern. People who are into these WWII recognize which plane inspired it with not one swastika in sight, which could lend itself to (completely false, in my case) political connotations.
> 
> I get where the guy is getting at, but a lot of stuff there just looks painted to be intentionally provocative, since there were no Luftwaffe planes with anything like that during WWII. Seriously, why would anyone paint ALL the nazi paraphernalia in the fuselage, let alone using that kind of pattern?


The camo pattern is pretty out of place. Not resembling any real German aircraft scheme of the time. The yellow band is typical German aircraft marking. The shield with sword is a unit insignia. On top of it is some sort of North Africa related insignia. The bird wing logo is typical insignia on pilot uniforms. The numbers I am not sure are trying to replicate any particular plane. The kill markings are generic. The swastika is placed pretty haphazard. Overall I think someone just wanted a nazi version of a GL Kamakaze.

I am also into warbirds, military history, aviation and such. This looks like someone had an idea but didn't really do the homework to execute it properly.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Exactly - you have a weird combo, and even if you did choose a section of the plane with the Swastika on, it's still all wrong in the paint scheme around the swastika to boot. I still considered them having used an Afrikakorps BF110 or something as the basis and tried to cram a ton of stuff in there, but the camo is wrong too as you pointed out. I think it's too haphazard for there to be any actual research behind it, to be honest.

Surely we can't be the only ones to spot "some" differences


----------



## possumkiller

Fred the Shred said:


> Exactly - you have a weird combo, and even if you did choose a section of the plane with the Swastika on, it's still all wrong in the paint scheme around the swastika to boot. I still considered them having used an Afrikakorps BF110 or something as the basis and tried to cram a ton of stuff in there, but the camo is wrong too as you pointed out. I think it's too haphazard for there to be any actual research behind it, to be honest.
> 
> Surely we can't be the only ones to spot "some" differences


Is that a G6?
Do you fly https://il2sturmovik.com/ ?


----------



## Fred the Shred

It is a G6, yeah! Badass looking things, aren't they?

Never played that game - how is it?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 69438


meh. not anywhere near as offensive as Jeff Hanneman's wehraboo ss/totenkopf ESP:


----------



## possumkiller

Fred the Shred said:


> It is a G6, yeah! Badass looking things, aren't they?
> 
> Never played that game - how is it?


It depends on what you want. I find it a good balance between the arcade style "gaminess" of War Thunder (without the grinding to unlock or pay to win bs) and the very detailed but tedious hardcore sim style of DCS or the civil sims. Right now there are three modules of the Russian front Moscow 41-42, Stalingrad 42-43, and Kuban 43. There is a Western Front module in early access right now for the 44 Bodenplatte operation as well as a WW1 and tank module. The 109s available are E7, F2, F4, G2, G4, G6, G14, and K4. The 190s we have are A3, A5, A7/8, and D9. There are Bf110E2 and G2. He111H6 and H16 are axis bombers. Ju-87D and Hs129B2 axis attackers. Ju52 transport. Allies consist of major Soviet variants and lend/lease I16, MiG-3, Yak-1, Yak-7B, LaGG-3, La-5, Pe-2, Il-2, U-2/Po-2, A-20B, P-40E, Spit V, Spit IV, P-47D28, P-39, P-51D25 and some others. 

Online multiplayer has all maps available even if you only bought one. The SP career mode is pretty cool. It's a constant WiP with improvements taking effect for all the modules.

I've spent way too much time on it.


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> meh. not anywhere near as offensive as Jeff Hanneman's wehraboo ss/totenkopf ESP:


Well yeah. Jeff just said he wanted a super strat that looked like something used to impale death camp prisoners with during the Holocaust. All they are missing is a blood splatter top coat...

He wasn't a nazi, though! He just really really really liked nazi imagery and paraphernalia a LOT.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> Well yeah. Jeff just said he wanted a super strat that looked like something used to impale death camp prisoners with during the Holocaust. All they are missing is a blood splatter top coat...
> 
> He wasn't a nazi, though! He just really really really liked nazi imagery and paraphernalia a LOT.


yeah I know, I'm just talking about the symbols used. Everybody equates the swastika with nazis when it's been in use for 1000s of years in both the east and the west. The ss runes and the totenkopf symbols are literally the mark of mass murderers/death squads (though some panzer/luftwaffe units also used it), which is why I think they're way more offensive. Honestly the only way to make that guitar more insensitive would be to have a decoupage top with pics of actual mass graves/concentration camp victims.


----------



## Kaura

I guess nazis are still alive and well in Finland.


----------



## iamaom

KnightBrolaire said:


> Honestly the only way to make that guitar more insensitive would be to have a decoupage top with pics of actual mass graves/concentration camp victims.


Hey man, at least it acknowledges that the Holocaust happened in the first place, rather than the bizarre "it was a hoax by the jew so they could pretend to be victims".


----------



## KnightBrolaire

iamaom said:


> Hey man, at least it acknowledges that the Holocaust happened in the first place, rather than the bizarre "it was a hoax by the jew so they could pretend to be victims".


holocaust denial is by far one of the dumber conspiracy theories out there. 
Hey what happened to all these millions of people? "oh they moved away because of the war" 
What about the thousands of Nazi documents and eyewitness accounts confirming the slaughter of millions? "Oh well it's a global cover up by Jews/the Knights Templar/Lizardmen/Illuminati/FreeMasons"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 69438


I don't see why you'd do that to a fucking Kamikaze. Bastards!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't see why you'd do that to a fucking Kamikaze. Bastards!



That was a Charvel, scratch built I believe.


----------



## Adieu

Kaura said:


> I guess nazis are still alive and well in Finland.



...on the bright side, they seem to be taking design cues from Hello Kitty


----------



## 777timesgod

I was almost sure that the Swastika guitar was some kind of ESP Jeff Hannemann Custom shop one-off, ever since he died there are many popping up with all kind of Third Reich nonsense on them. I understand being fascinated by history and the WW2 events but there is no need to plaster logos on your guitar with no context or criticism or wear uniforms (Lemmy) unironically. 

Is the Trump kid video a satire or is he so far gone into the right and/or uneducated that he is clueless to the whole imagery? The Pokemon in the back makes sense though, see the video below:


Then again, the left wing has morons like Morello who think they are clever/edgy with their Soviet badges. Buy a history book or visit museums/documentation centres in Eastern Europe Tommy...


----------



## A-Branger

777timesgod said:


> Then again, the left wing has morons like Morello who think they are clever/edgy with their Soviet badges. Buy a history book or visit museums/documentation centres in Eastern Europe Tommy...



and dont get me started on the Che Guevara edgyness *rolleyes* Im so edgy, screw the system, yay "revolution" lets use the face of Che wooo!!... fucking idiots

still love the music tho..... but "yay" for Communism I guess?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nothing more revolutionary than funding the capitalist regime to support a jack off like Che.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Tom Morello, by most accounts, is a dipshit, regardless of his supposed political leanings. 

I do love his rig and playing though.


----------



## possumkiller

I try not to get too caught up in the political opinions of musicians. I listen to good music even if I don't agree with the dipshit playing it. I don't listen to shit music even if I strongly agree with the dipshit playing it.


Once I got into metal and playing instruments, my dad was desperate to get me back from the devil and always buying me christian death metal CDs and playing the entire creed catalogue on repeat on long drives. 

When I came home on mid-tour leave one time, he played me a Ted Nugent song called I am the NRA. He made me sit through the whole thing and then asked me how awesome it was (keep in mind this was back in the days when I was still a right-wing fucktard). I told him it was nothing special it just sounded like a generic light rock song. He got really pissed and started yelling that it's some kind of amazing song because it's about the NRA and played by one of the biggest NRA bigwigs.


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> I don't listen to shit music even if I strongly agree with the dipshit playing it.



This is my beef with how so many people consume christian music. It doesn't matter the genre, just that it's christian music. Listening to music about love, or vikings, or a winter snowfall is, at best, wasting time that could be spent listening to music praising god/jesus/the lord. Instrumentals aren't even OK unless it's written, or performed by a christian. 

I had a neighbor who used to take rock and pop songs, and jesus-them-up to play during service. They played a softened version of "Breakin' the law" from Judas Priest called "Praying to God". And that was OK...even though the music wasn't written by a christian artist. 

I don't know...it's like saying you only eat fish, but then you count shellfish, jellyfish, whales, starfish...but then beef cut into the shape of a fish, or cooked by a chef who normally only cooks fish...

I'll listen to someone i don't agree with, until lyrical content gets in the way...and even then, only if I notice. There are songs that i can sing along with, word for word while it's playing...and then when it stops, have no idea what it's about. or, like...I'll still listen to old Nugent if it comes on. But no way in hell would I listen to a song from him about the how great the NRA is.


----------



## possumkiller

I don't agree with or approve of the christian religion or lifestyle, but I'll still jam some Jesus Freak and 80s Petra.


----------



## Exchanger

777timesgod said:


> Is the Trump kid video a satire or is he so far gone into the right and/or uneducated that he is clueless to the whole imagery?



I call on Poe's law here.



777timesgod said:


> Then again, the left wing has morons like Morello who think they are clever/edgy with their Soviet badges. Buy a history book or visit museums/documentation centres in Eastern Europe Tommy



I'm going to be splitting hair there, but there is a bit of a difference. While the Eastern block resorted a lot to deportation of political prisoners and left many dead behind in general, that's not part of the communist ideology, but of its application by authoritarian governments. One can agree or disagree about whether the ideology would always devolve into tyranny because it's inherent to it or if we just got unlucky, but still, the core of the ideology doesn't say you should let famine rage and imprison political opponents. On the other hands, the nazis pretty clearly say there are superior races, inferior ones, and vermin that needs to be weeded out. 
So, I don't think displaying communist emblems and nazi emblems carries the same load. Let's not fall into the horseshoe fallacy.
That being said, it is kinda lame to use these emblems to be edgy and all the while not really understand them. Not sure what applies to Morello, I don't know the guy...he does seem to do a lot of activism so he is at least a bit coherent...


----------



## spudmunkey

Exchanger said:


> I call on Poe's law here.



Building that guitar is a lot more work than I'd assume a guy like that would put into a troll. But I've been wrong before about how much effort someone would put into a joke...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Building that guitar is a lot more work than I'd assume a guy like that would put into a troll. But I've been wrong before about how much effort someone would put into a joke...


NEVER FORGET


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> NEVER FORGET


I forgot


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Demiurge

^That's what all my guitars look like to me the second I hit 'record'.


----------



## odibrom

^^ I like that one... as an art sculpture... its aesthetically pleasant and funny.


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> ^^ I like that one... as an art sculpture... its aesthetically pleasant and funny.



It's very "googie" art style to me:





Or the George Nelson "ball" wall clock





I also get "Door from Pee-Wee's Playhouse" vibes from it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Def would swap for Black Winter before I even plugged it in.


----------



## 777timesgod

possumkiller said:


> playing the entire creed catalogue on repeat on long drives.



Whoah, he was not messing around!  I do not mind Creed actually, they had some nice melodies even if I am not a fan. Still, you got some free death metal cds out of it, even if they are christian ones. Never heard of such bands myself, only some black metal ones like Order of Apollyon, which confused me as members of Balrog were in them.



Exchanger said:


> So, I don't think displaying communist emblems and nazi emblems carries the same load. Let's not fall into the horseshoe fallacy.



Well personally, I would not go (for example) to a Romanian family of a Ceaușescu regime starvation victim and say that or to a Polish family that had one of its member taken to a concentration camp never to return or be seen again and argue semantics. Sounds like being apologetic to me to promote an ideology which brought havoc, "This serial killer killed 8 people while the other 10, this makes his ideology better". 
Anyway, wrong thread for this discussion maybe.


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


It reminds me of the lifelong quest of one coyote to catch and eat a certain bird in the desert of the American West.


----------



## BlackSG91

possumkiller said:


> It reminds me of the lifelong quest of one coyote to catch and eat a certain bird in the desert of the American West.



It must be an Acme guitar.


;>)/


----------



## Jason B

BlackSG91 said:


>



The only thing holding it back from being worth thousands is a Carl Thompson branding.


----------



## Nlelith

This is from CDPR E3 Demo Booth. The guitar itself isn't bad, but that bridge system/position... Headless saddle, into angle break, into another saddle (under the cover, by the looks of it). Ouch.


----------



## odibrom

It looks like a bulky attempt at micro tuning...


----------



## Seabeast2000

I thought that was an Ivanez prototype ready for NAMM.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Nlelith said:


> This is from CDPR E3 Demo Booth. The guitar itself isn't bad, but that bridge system/position... Headless saddle, into angle break, into another saddle (under the cover, by the looks of it). Ouch.



That's new...


----------



## odibrom

... and so I was surfing facebook's marketplace and found this gem... it looks to be fairly well built, but it also looks silly as f**k. The selector switch choice looks interesting for those who just use black or white... I mean, neck or bridge... no pics of the back. facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/339961493262088/


----------



## Leviathus

Pickguard's really guarding that one.


----------



## JD27

Fred the Shred said:


> Exactly - you have a weird combo, and even if you did choose a section of the plane with the Swastika on, it's still all wrong in the paint scheme around the swastika to boot. I still considered them having used an Afrikakorps BF110 or something as the basis and tried to cram a ton of stuff in there, but the camo is wrong too as you pointed out. I think it's too haphazard for there to be any actual research behind it, to be honest.
> 
> Surely we can't be the only ones to spot "some" differences



Yup, the unit insignia on the guitar is from JG52, they were never in North Africa. Your example is from a 109 attached to JG27 that was based in the North African theater.


----------



## JD27

possumkiller said:


> The shield with sword is a unit insignia. On top of it is some sort of North Africa related insignia.



Sword is from JG52, never in North Africa. Palm tree with Swastika is a variation of the Deutches Afrikakorps insignia.


----------



## prlgmnr

odibrom said:


> ... and so I was surfing facebook's marketplace and found this gem... it looks to be fairly well built, but it also looks silly as f**k. The selector switch choice looks interesting for those who just use black or white... I mean, neck or bridge... no pics of the back. facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/339961493262088/


Jack socket location a real deal breaker there.


----------



## odibrom

prlgmnr said:


> Jack socket location a real deal breaker there.



Yeah, like it's going to work wonders for the jack/cable having the player's arm there all the time...

Not to mention the color scheme and the number of screws used to nail the pickguard down... or the headstock pointy design (or lack of it)...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Yeah, like it's going to work wonders for the jack/cable having the player's arm there all the time...
> 
> Not to mention the color scheme and the number of screws used to nail the pickguard down... or the headstock pointy design (or lack of it)...



I have to assume this was a prototype and the production model will incorp all changes gathered from the touring and studio samples sent out.


----------



## spudmunkey

I feel like the Jack is set far enough back that it-s not in one's arm space.


----------



## efiltsohg

that pickup selector switch


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> I feel like the Jack is set far enough back that it-s not in one's arm space.




Yeah, but let the player be a little more enthusiastic and he/she might easily rip off the cable from the jack. It's clearly a bad position, imo...


----------



## odibrom

Found another gem, by the choice of the pickup selector and headstock, they are from the same builder. Unfortunately, This one doesn't have a full photo, just this partial body and the headstock... the background looks to be the same also...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Found another gem, by the choice of the pickup selector and headstock, they are from the same builder. Unfortunately, This one doesn't have a full photo, just this partial body and the headstock... the background looks to be the same also...



Inspired by the most brutal of tools, the post hole digger.


----------



## vilk

I actually like the pup selectors and the headstocks... The body shapes, not so much. This guy should make a good ol V


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

That's a rendering, right?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I cannot figure out the shape. What is it?


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> That's a rendering, right?



Yah, and a bad one. Bad design since frets do not align with the expected distances between them, they kind of look random. However, the light, shades, materials and the render itself looks cool...


----------



## BlackSG91

It is a Somnium guitar crafted in the U.S.A. that is featured in this video. There are quite a few models and custom orders. It seems to be a very well crafted guitar and the unique & interesting thing about this guitar is that you can switch all of the pick ups to any kind you want very quickly. You can have single-coils, humbuckers, active, P-90's or any other pup that you can think of. Somnium guitars made their debut in NAMM 2017. Their guitars range from $1,600 to under $5,000 and there is also a chance to win one of these fine quality guitars by entering in a contest as mentioned in the video. Good luck.




;>)/


----------



## Acme

Did you get paid for this post? No offense, but this is one of the ugliest guitars I've ever seen. I thought that these Lego-guitars have died out already. Relish does the same stuff but much classier.


----------



## diagrammatiks

my mind is not blown


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Looks like someone made it out of a cutting board.


----------



## Azathoth43

LOL it sure is ugly. Two things; the hot swap pickup idea is cool but everything is just too expensive. The cages that the pickups go in cost more than most pickups do. Has anyone mentioned how ugly that model is? Also, khaler with no lock nut? What were they thinking?


----------



## odibrom

Hey, this is the FUNNY GUITARS thread, so that one suits the place well...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Some interesting ideas, I guess, but pretty unnecessary and kinda goofy.


----------



## odibrom

... and that is why it is in this thread... imo...


----------



## waffles

Ibanez warlock


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Reminds me of a Guitar Hero controller.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Not sure if we've seen this one before....



Spoiler: graphic content


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> Not sure if we've seen this one before....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: graphic content



Man, if I had a dollar every time that one was posted I wouldn't have to hock fake Blackmachines for retirement.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man, if I had a dollar every time that one was posted I wouldn't have to hock fake Blackmachines for retirement.


see I thought it was that other trve wangcaster that keeps getting reposted. You know , the hairless one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> see I thought it was that other trve wangcaster that keeps getting reposted. You know , the hairless one.



It looks like a dick. Of course everyone on here will keep reposting it.


----------



## broj15

BlackSG91 said:


> It is a Somnium guitar crafted in the U.S.A. that is featured in this video. There are quite a few models and custom orders. It seems to be a very well crafted guitar and the unique & interesting thing about this guitar is that you can switch all of the pick ups to any kind you want very quickly. You can have single-coils, humbuckers, active, P-90's or any other pup that you can think of. Somnium guitars made their debut in NAMM 2017. Their guitars range from $1,600 to under $5,000 and there is also a chance to win one of these fine quality guitars by entering in a contest as mentioned in the video. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



I'll agree with everyone else that they botched it with the concept, but I still think the body shape is pretty cool *shrug*


----------



## SenorDingDong

From a luthier that just finished committing career suicide in front of everyone. 

I seriously don't know how anyone ever bought any work from them. I don't even know what is going on in this, it's just a bunch of woods slapped together and noisy burls so dark it is just hectic chaos, with inlays drawn by a 12 year old. 


Just so, so ugly and bad.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> It looks like a dick. Of course everyone on here will keep reposting it.



Both of them... every 10 or so pages...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Both of them... every 10 or so pages...



Here to help....


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## odibrom

^^ that brand (miss its name, care to help?) has lots of awkward shaped guitars, but are super well built (afaik)...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> ^^ that brand (miss its name, care to help?) has lots of awkward shaped guitars, but are super well built (afaik)...


it's minarik guitars, they pop up in here every couple of pages.


----------



## possumkiller

SenorDingDong said:


> From a luthier that just finished committing career suicide in front of everyone.
> 
> I seriously don't know how anyone ever bought any work from them. I don't even know what is going on in this, it's just a bunch of woods slapped together and noisy burls so dark it is just hectic chaos, with inlays drawn by a 12 year old.
> 
> 
> Just so, so ugly and bad.
> View attachment 70870


That is awesome! Who builds those?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> That is awesome! Who builds those?


lionheart


----------



## Fred the Shred

possumkiller said:


> That is awesome! Who builds those?



Looks like an "awesome" Lionheart, which has managed to prove it not only makes a dismal instrument for a lot of money, but also has atrocious customer support, a penchant for threatening customers with famous people and, last but not least, an owner who finds it funny to put puppies next to bandsaws. Stay well away.


----------



## Gnarcade

Just came across this. I... wow.


----------



## Leviathus

Wings and bleu cheese vibes...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Yes the "1976 Sears Catalog Fashion" tribute model.


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> Yes the "1976 Sears Catalog Fashion" tribute model.



Very "Rhinestone Cowboy" (not my own original observation)


----------



## mastapimp

Gnarcade said:


> Just came across this. I... wow.
> 
> View attachment 71571


Someone let their 3-year-old do their mock-up and color match with blue, red, and white PlayDoh.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Very "Rhinestone Cowboy" (not my own original observation)



Yeah, this has made the rounds before but its fun to come up with new material.


----------



## BlackSG91

This one is a diamond encrusted Gibson SG.







This is my 1998 MIA Fender Stratocaster encrusted in rhinestones.











;>)/


----------



## LordCashew

BlackSG91 said:


> This is my 1998 MIA Fender Stratocaster encrusted in rhinestones.
> 
> View attachment 71584
> 
> 
> View attachment 71585
> 
> 
> View attachment 71586
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



I hear those bring out a 3D high-end in your tone. Kind of like switching your amp's red power light to blue.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Gnarcade said:


> Just came across this. I... wow.
> 
> View attachment 71571


Nah, this is awesome besides the ugly Kiesel headstock. It might look better reversed. They've done waaaaay worse.


----------



## Kaura

Without the red binding it would be cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> Without the red binding it would be cool.



It's not even binding, they just routed the silhouette of the guitar into the top and then cut the same shape and glued it in. I think that's why it looks "off".


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not even binding, they just routed the silhouette of the guitar into the top and then cut the same shape and glued it in. I think that's why it looks "off".



It's a groove, filled with metal flake suspended in resin.


----------



## spudmunkey

Similar in concept to:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> It's a groove, filled with metal flake suspended in resin.



Yeah, that look just seems off. I hated when Fender did it with that run of Teles a couple years ago.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Little Debbie option 50?


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Imma just leave this here.


----------



## vilk

There we go. That's the true spirit of this thread right there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Imma just leave this here.



What is that supposed to be even?


----------



## Spicypickles

The ancient alien race of ball-chineans that crash landed near the Yucatán peninsula that caused the extinction of dinosaurs.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

MaxOfMetal said:


> What is that supposed to be even?


A custom Halo.


----------



## dr_game0ver

judging by the dust on the headstock, it must have been played a lot...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> A custom Halo.



Yeah, but what character is that supposed to be? I feel like I've seen it on the internet before.


----------



## vilk

It looks like it would be a badguy from Rayman music realm levels


----------



## Seabeast2000

It reminds me of a carnival ride.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## spudmunkey

Holy shit, that's the trashiest thing I've seen all afternoon.

(edit: it was a rough morning...)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

promo guitars are always trashy


----------



## atracksler

History shows again and again how nature points out the folly of men....


----------



## Seabeast2000

I hope ESP includes the Wizard Duster with purchase.


----------



## kisielk

Looks more like a Caparison than ESP.


----------



## spudmunkey

https://www.reddit.com/r/ATBGE/


----------



## dr_game0ver

That Godzilla guitar is 47 000€!


----------



## MoonJelly

I love it. If I had more dollars than cents it would be mine.


----------



## odibrom

I think I'd rock this one.


----------



## Dayn

odibrom said:


> I think I'd rock this one.


Rock it 'round the clock, around the clock tonight.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'd have to get rid of the pipes but otherwise, that orange with the vintage/ yellowed racing stripe makes that guitar pretty badass looking.


----------



## odibrom

... i think it showed up here before...


----------



## Nlelith

I guess that Godzilla was meant to appear angry or something, but instead it looks like it's in horrible pain.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

atracksler said:


> History shows again and again how nature points out the folly of men....



Of course that Godzilla guitar was an Alfee sig. That said, I'd rock that.


----------



## Merrekof

dr_game0ver said:


> That Godzilla guitar is 47 000€!


....what? Seriously?


----------



## Merrekof

Okay, I just googled Alfee.. his entire guitar collection can make this thread.


----------



## odibrom

Merrekof said:


> Okay, I just googled Alfee.. his entire guitar collection can make this thread.


Why u not share link?


----------



## Merrekof

odibrom said:


> Why u not share link?


Too much links.. I'm not kidding.

Btw, has this ever come across this thread? I haven't had the chance to go through all 159 pages.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Taint never been posted here AFAIK.


----------



## spudmunkey

Merrekof said:


> Okay, I just googled Alfee.. his entire guitar collection can make this thread.


----------



## Spicypickles

The Alfee guitars don’t qualify as funny though, IMO. They are works of art.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

This is why ESP can get fucked.



atracksler said:


> History shows again and again how nature points out the folly of men....


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Spicypickles said:


> The Alfee guitars don’t qualify as funny though, IMO. They are works of art.



For Takamisawa, its all about showing off, and his guitars really annoy me tbh.


----------



## Cynicanal

That Godzilla guitar takes "cockstock" to an entirely new level.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Cynicanal

What am I supposed to be laughing at here? It looks like a pretty standard/boring djentyboi bass.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

atracksler said:


> History shows again and again how nature points out the folly of men....


i already own 2 alfee guitars...time to add another i see.


----------



## A-Branger

30-34".... ??? WTF whats the point in that?


----------



## 77zark77

The conceptor was headless too


----------



## Demiurge

Love Rondo Music but their headless stuff is still kind of funny-looking. Not a fan of the "water damage"-color burst, either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Demiurge said:


> Love Rondo Music but their headless stuff is still kind of funny-looking. Not a fan of the "water damage"-color burst, either.



They were just way too late to the headless party and now that their [Rondo's] overall popularity is waning, I don't see them trying so hard. 

It's just a far more competitive marketplace as far as stuff like ERG, headless, etc. than it was even a three or four years ago.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

odibrom said:


> I think I'd rock this one.


Whoever bought this guitar really took it in the tailpipe.


----------



## spudmunkey

Cynicanal said:


> What am I supposed to be laughing at here? It looks like a pretty standard/boring djentyboi bass.



Every thing clashes, or is bizarre proportions. The right side of the body looks like it's got a swollen tumor (or like one of those really skinny bikers with a beer belly), and for some reason, the way the pickups don't match the angle of the bridge OR the fretboard just drives me bonkers. Then, add to it the "staircase" route under the tuners, and...it's...it's just a mess.



A-Branger said:


> 30-34".... ??? WTF whats the point in that?



I suppose you want as much of the "short scale" as you can =get, but know that a low "E" at 34 is as short as you can go tone/wise? I dunno...a 4" fan, though, is redonkulous.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## vilk

^metal zone for acoustic


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> ^metal zone for acoustic


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

vilk said:


> ^metal zone for acoustic


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## BlackSG91

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



I bet you can play any kind of muzac on that geetar.







;>)/


----------



## odibrom

BlackSG91 said:


> I bet you can play any kind of muzac on that geetar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



In par to the wangcaster penis shaped guitar posted in the funny guitars thread, this meme has been posted from time to time...


----------



## Spicypickles

Ah, puns. The Limp Bizkit of the comedy world.


----------



## spudmunkey

And of course, bees would only listen to music with bee-related pun content. Just like how the only bands we humans listen to are Human League and Village People.


----------



## dr_game0ver

And "Men Without Hats".


----------



## spudmunkey

dr_game0ver said:


> And "Men Without Hats".



...says the avatar of a man with a hat.


----------



## BlackSG91

And don't forget the men down unda.




;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

And great news: it's in-stock for only $5,275.
http://www.om28.com/ProductDetail?product=P171004001


----------



## vilk

I've always felt, _my tone is almost there, but if I could just sound a little bit more like corrugated metal siding_


----------



## Seabeast2000

When agrieved of abalone accoutrements, remember this:


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## spudmunkey

There are a bunch of Duesenbergs that have a full top of shell, I think.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> There are a bunch of Duesenbergs that have a full top of shell, I think.



I like to think these are the Aquaman sigs.


----------



## efiltsohg

odibrom said:


> I think I'd rock this one.



that would be perfect for the boomer music cover band I used to play in (I used my Danelectro)


----------



## efiltsohg

The906 said:


> When agrieved of abalone accoutrements, remember this:



TBH if this had black hardware I'd be all over it


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> I've always felt, _my tone is almost there, but if I could just sound a little bit more like corrugated metal siding_



Not just corrugated metal siding. But hand-corrugated, aluminum siding.


----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> There are a bunch of Duesenbergs that have a full top of shell, I think.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


>


The shower pan model.


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> The shower pan model.



now we just need it on a Music Man Bongo or telecaster to get the "shower man" + "toilet seat" combo going. Probably makes for some really shitty tone. It would need Kiesel's "thorium" pickups, because the only description they've used to describe their tone is "they sound pissed".


----------



## atracksler




----------



## NickS

^I pretty much hate everything about that.


----------



## c7spheres

kisielk said:


> Looks more like a Caparison than ESP.


Hey, What guitar is that in your avatar? I like the shape. It's looks well though out. Just curious.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

c7spheres said:


> Hey, What guitar is that in your avatar? I like the shape. It's looks well though out. Just curious.


I think that's a Vigier Excalibur.

EDIT: Probably a Surfreter since it's fretless, but bodyshape is the same.


----------



## atracksler

I'm probably buying this solely for the artwork.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

atracksler said:


> I'm probably buying this solely for the artwork.....


airis made a bob ross savage a while back that had the same deal with the glowing eyes.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000

That's oddly very original imo.


----------



## spudmunkey

It's a James Curtis, and 10% off this Labor Day weekend at Guitar Showcase in San Jose, CA. They dont have it listed on the website, so I dont know the price


----------



## atracksler




----------



## Seabeast2000

The penny pincher?


----------



## thedonal

atracksler said:


>



Can anyone else see Spock's eyes in that headstock?


----------



## arasys

love me, lick me, suck me, spank me, stupid?


----------



## zerofocus

But why.........?

Bolin French Fry 2009 Red
https://reverb.com/item/22073095-bolin-french-fry-2009-red?utm_source=ios-app&utm_medium=share


----------



## Zhysick

I love that Burny Mockingbird (X-Japan's Hide signature model)


----------



## Seabeast2000

zerofocus said:


> But why.........?
> 
> Bolin French Fry 2009 Red
> https://reverb.com/item/22073095-bolin-french-fry-2009-red?utm_source=ios-app&utm_medium=share


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## spudmunkey

zerofocus said:


> But why.........?
> 
> Bolin French Fry 2009 Red
> https://reverb.com/item/22073095-bolin-french-fry-2009-red?utm_source=ios-app&utm_medium=share


 For Andrew WK?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

We have such sights to show you:


----------



## Seabeast2000

Chimera!
I'll take the rest of those


----------



## Cynicanal

KnightBrolaire said:


>


This one is pretty awesome, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Cynicanal said:


> This one is pretty awesome, though.



It's got a neat art deco thing going on.


----------



## AltecGreen

Kazuya Yamaguchi visits a Shimimura Music store. He plays the "One Piece" Guitar.


----------



## failsafe




----------



## crackout

The longer you look, the wonkier it gets.
Amazing!


----------



## Leviathus

Never have to worry bout the strings slippin off the edge of the fretboard on that thing.


----------



## spudmunkey

12th fret inlays by Marty Feldman.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Saw this in the usual pawn haunting ground. An old lawsuit Ibanez 2372 but that headstock...







The store is selling as headstock has been 'Deaned'.  Such a shame as I probably would've snagged it otherwise.


----------



## failsafe

crackout said:


> The longer you look, the wonkier it gets.
> Amazing!





Leviathus said:


> Never have to worry bout the strings slippin off the edge of the fretboard on that thing.





spudmunkey said:


> 12th fret inlays by Marty Feldman.



Proof that you can build a guitar without a ruler.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> 12th fret inlays by Marty Feldman.



I don't get that joke but you made me look at them and all I could think of was


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> I don't get that joke but you made me look at them and all I could think of was



Marty Feldman was an actor, most famous for Young Frankenstein.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HAHAH! I was reading Marty Friedman!!! I'm on board.


----------



## atracksler




----------



## Leviathus

The906 said:


> HAHAH! I was reading Marty Friedman!!! I'm on board.


ditto


----------



## spudmunkey

No, I think you're thinking of:


----------



## Seabeast2000

Love his Tornado of Soul solo


----------



## MikeNeal

failsafe said:


> View attachment 72830



this was on reddit. it was the guys first ever guitar he built. my first guitar wasnt much better.


----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


> View attachment 72868


I feel like that was done on purpose to make it more "ergonomic" for players that don't use the classical position. That or the person has marty feldman eyes.


----------



## vilk

I fucking love it


----------



## lurè

I'd ask the luthier to add another pickup just to see where he would put It


----------



## BigViolin

That thing is more ergonomic than most of what is being passed off as ergo these days.


----------



## Seabeast2000

more interesting vs. funny, never seen these before. RKS Wave.


----------



## Merrekof

I saw this beauty popping up today!


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> more interesting vs. funny, never seen these before. RKS Wave.



Terrible taste, great execution.


----------



## Albake21

The906 said:


> more interesting vs. funny, never seen these before. RKS Wave.


Looks like a "gaming" computer case from 2002. I love it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> View attachment 72868


Wouldn't it be great, in our Netflix documentary, all new BCR or Abasi's shipped like this?


----------



## Blasphemer

I finally found one out in the wild worth of this thread. From my local Craigslist:








$550. From the listing:
"This guitar took over 100 hours of labor to create. Should sell for over $1500 but it had a couple tiny defects which means it gets sold for a fraction of the normal price and we skip putting a gloss coat of finish on it."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some weird shit I've found from reverb and amateur luthier groups:


----------



## Seabeast2000

That red one looks like it could be an 80s Washburn 


Blasphemer said:


> I finally found one out in the wild worth of this thread. From my local Craigslist:
> 
> View attachment 72927
> View attachment 72928
> View attachment 72929
> View attachment 72930
> View attachment 72931
> 
> 
> $550. From the listing:
> "This guitar took over 100 hours of labor to create. Should sell for over $1500 but it had a couple tiny defects which means it gets sold for a fraction of the normal price and we skip putting a gloss coat of finish on it."



EOTB factor. Or BS.


----------



## spudmunkey

Blasphemer said:


> I finally found one out in the wild worth of this thread. From my local Craigslist:
> 
> View attachment 72927
> View attachment 72928
> View attachment 72929
> View attachment 72930
> View attachment 72931
> 
> 
> $550. From the listing:
> "This guitar took over 100 hours of labor to create. Should sell for over $1500 but it had a couple tiny defects which means it gets sold for a fraction of the normal price and we skip putting a gloss coat of finish on it."



OK, so...I don't hate the *idea* of the design concept. I'm getting almost SG + something like a moden jackson or Solar or something.

however...the execution is terrible. Just about every curve is wavy and uneven, and no straight line is straight, for starters...

And at first my eye thought it was an enormous guitar, but finally keyed in to how close the ashtray bridge is to the bottom of the body, and realized just how tiny the guitar actually is.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The Elf Hat headstock is a thing.


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> some weird shit I've found from reverb and amateur luthier groups:



Headless with a headstock?


----------



## Tuned

spudmunkey said:


> Headless with a headstock?


that's 'unheadless'.
kinda like dead/undead, you know


----------



## TedEH

I almost kinda like that pink explorer-y bass.


----------



## MoonJelly

Blasphemer said:


> I finally found one out in the wild worth of this thread. From my local Craigslist:
> 
> View attachment 72927
> View attachment 72928
> View attachment 72929
> View attachment 72930
> View attachment 72931
> 
> 
> $550. From the listing:
> "This guitar took over 100 hours of labor to create. Should sell for over $1500 but it had a couple tiny defects which means it gets sold for a fraction of the normal price and we skip putting a gloss coat of finish on it."


Reminds me of the Dima Ghotic thread! Shame all the pics are on postimg (you have to correct the site to .cc instead of .org) --you lose some of the spontaneity.


----------



## spudmunkey

TedEH said:


> I almost kinda like that pink explorer-y bass.



Yeah, paint it in matte black, and change the headstock a little, and I could see that body almost being an ESP or something. 21 frets is a little weird, but hey...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> I almost kinda like that pink explorer-y bass.


it's a yamaha EX-1. I only threw it in here because of the headstock. Still not as bad as the hamer scarab or the yamaha hr-III


----------



## TedEH

^ Colour and weird headstock being what they are, I'd still play it.


----------



## tedtan

Blasphemer said:


> $550. From the listing:
> "*This guitar took over 100 hours of labor to create. *Should sell for over $1500 but it had a couple tiny defects which means it gets sold for a fraction of the normal price and we skip putting a gloss coat of finish on it."



More like "This guitar took over 100 hours of labor to create, but I really should have budgeted 200-300 hours in order to get it done correctly. My bad."


----------



## spudmunkey

Or maybe, "This guitar took over 100 hours of labor to create. it only should have taken 30, but I over-worked every piece half-to-death, and ended up going too far with everything."


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

KnightBrolaire said:


> some weird shit I've found from reverb and amateur luthier groups:


I actually love both of these. I've had my eye on the Fernandes for a while but I don't play often enough to justify buying it, god damn do I want it though!


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Is this a legit story and Flying V? https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/msg/d/joshua-tree-old-60s-70s-gibson-flying/6986045307.html


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Leviathus

^the inlay ties it all together


----------



## spudmunkey

If Guy Fieri was a guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> If Guy Fieri was a guitar.












Every day we stray further from God's light.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

Just read an article on the local newspaper about the guy who makes these guitars. Man these are ugly.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Something something Reverend/EBMM designed by AI.


----------



## vilk

It's literally the new Omar Rodriguez-Lopez sig


----------



## Albake21

Kaura said:


> Just read an article on the local newspaper about the guy who makes these guitars. Man these are ugly.


I'll be honest, there are actually things on this I really like. Whatever that Iron Man orb looking thing is looks cool and the fret markers are pretty unique. The "top" and body shape could definitely go back to the drawing board a little longer.


----------



## Kaura

Albake21 said:


> I'll be honest, there are actually things on this I really like. Whatever that Iron Man orb looking thing is looks cool and the fret markers are pretty unique. The "top" and body shape could definitely go back to the drawing board a little longer.



If I'm not mistaken. That top is made of salmon skin.


----------



## Albake21

Kaura said:


> If I'm not mistaken. That top is made of salmon skin.


I... I don't know if I should say that's cool or weird as hell.


----------



## Spicypickles

Guy Fieri is far more offensive than any guitar in this thread.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spicypickles said:


> Guy Fieri is far more offensive than any guitar in this thread.



As much as I'd clown on him for his shtick, dude's a good dude. Which is probably a valid parallel for quite a few guitars in this thread. Probably not most, or even a large percentage...ok, maybe just like 2 guitars. But still.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Words fail me!!


----------



## dr_game0ver

"In the voice of Jeremy Clarkson": Yes, I have done a good job.


----------



## Seabeast2000

That is either an avant garde project or just a super personal tribute project.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

The906 said:


> That is either an avant garde project or just a super personal tribute project.



It's actually on ebay atm. Apparently a guy found it in the trash along with random wedding photos and for reasons only known to him somehow decided that applying the photos to a Kramer Nightswan would be a great idea.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IbanezDaemon said:


> Words fail me!!



That would be so fucking neat if done better. So much potential. Bummer.


----------



## Blasphemer

I'll be real - I kind of like the top, even with how poorly done it is. The back is a nightmare, though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The top is alright in an aged sort of way, but it's like they just placed pictures without giving much thought to where cut outs would be for pots and so forth.


----------



## spudmunkey

Contender for ugliest headstock? 




Surely, though, definitely takes the "Most Off-Set Off-Set" award.


----------



## Leviathus

no chance of neck dive at least


----------



## spudmunkey

"Do you play bass?"

"Yes."

_(yes, I know those aren't bass...shut up)_


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

spudmunkey said:


> "


 I got a stinky little riff id like to play on that....

seriously though, this had to take some work...he had to be a luthier and go to taxidermy school


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey

Almost more "wang-y" than the "wangcaster". Almost...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Cynicanal

spudmunkey said:


> Almost more "wang-y" than the "wangcaster". Almost...


I get more of a "more Beluga whale than the Kiesel Zeus" vibe from it.


----------



## spudmunkey

edit:

Oh, don't worry...there's two.


----------



## spudmunkey

"rocking chair"...*eye roll*


----------



## spudmunkey

Google's "Guitar" emoji from Android 8.0:


----------



## spudmunkey

Stagg H400 guitar:


----------



## Blytheryn

spudmunkey said:


> Almost more "wang-y" than the "wangcaster". Almost...


There’s a joke about a red rocket in there somewhere...


----------



## sezna

spudmunkey said:


> Stagg H400 guitar:


The Stagg isn’t that bad. Not great, but not quite up to the ridiculousness of that acoustic guitar.


----------



## Exchanger

spudmunkey said:


>



"Extreme death metal band Nile drops partnership with Dean Guitars"


----------



## efiltsohg

KnightBrolaire said:


>



when you accidentally leave your Stealth in a hot car for too long


----------



## spudmunkey

sezna said:


> The Stagg isn’t that bad. Not great, but not quite up to the ridiculousness of that acoustic guitar.



To me, it looked like if an unlicensed video game tried to give a player a Mockingbird, but had to change it enough...and maybe it bugs me more because I'm a mockingbird fan.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

You people need Jesus


----------



## odibrom

Test, what's wrong here?


----------



## Blasphemer

spudmunkey said:


>




I'm pretty sure this is the first .strandberg* Sälen prototype


----------



## Albake21

odibrom said:


> Test, what's wrong here?


There's no strings on that guitar, duh!


----------



## 77zark77

Scallop after 24th fret ?


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> Test, what's wrong here?



Why is the 25th "fret" scalloped like that? Why does it need to come back "up" where there's no fret?

That's all i've got...I feel like the floyd seems assembled goofy, but haven't owned a floyd-ed guitar in a decade, so maybe it just looks "off" because it a licensed design...


----------



## lurè

odibrom said:


> Test, what's wrong here?



Very useful for grinding some cheese on top of your pasta during a solo.


----------



## odibrom

Albake21 said:


> There's no strings on that guitar, duh!



That's obvious, so the answer is no, it is not that, but thanks for playing




77zark77 said:


> Scallop after 24th fret ?



Weird, right? Funny, nonetheless... found this one wile browsing some Italian or Spanish 2nd hand guitar sales site...



spudmunkey said:


> *Why is the 25th "fret" scalloped like that? Why does it need to come back "up" where there's no fret?*
> 
> That's all i've got...I feel like the floyd seems assembled goofy, but haven't owned a floyd-ed guitar in a decade, so maybe it just looks "off" because it a licensed design...



That's the real question... The floyd is a LoPro and looks fine to me...


----------



## odibrom

From this brand: https://www.lavamusic.com/en/

Now why is this funny? well, first the guitar's design is kind of funny, but what tickles me is its name: LAVA ME 2. It literally means (in Portuguese) Wash Me (minus the "2").

The guitar sounds good, btw...


----------



## Merrekof

Found this on AliExpress. Looks like al ltd F-jem-doubleneck-headless guitar..


----------



## blacai




----------



## odibrom

wow, please link to where one can find more of those... As an art piece those look way cool, as a functional guitar, I'm not so sure...


----------



## spudmunkey

This photo from an amazon listing for a standard, run of the mill, mandolin:


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Splenetic

You need to be a certified airline pilot to get around these controls.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> This photo from an amazon listing for a standard, run of the mill, mandolin:
> View attachment 74155


That's an ERG


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Those swirled EBMM Majesty’s are badass.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Jackson Zoraxe.


----------



## TedEH

^ I've been on a bit of a Zelda kick in the last while.... would gladly own that thing.


----------



## Thaeon

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 74156
> View attachment 74157
> View attachment 74158



Dude, the second one looks like a foot. A curly maple foot.

The last one looks like a future broken bass if made of any actual wood.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> You need to be a certified airline pilot to get around these controls.



That was just the kind of guitar you needed to get the most out of the amp modelers on old Commodores


----------



## spudmunkey

Spotted at a local shop near work just 10 minutes ago:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Spotted at a local shop near work just 10 minutes ago:
> 
> View attachment 74258
> 
> View attachment 74259
> 
> 
> View attachment 74260
> 
> View attachment 74261
> 
> 
> View attachment 74262


I can't believe someone actually bought one of those aliexpress pieces of shit


----------



## vilk

How can you even play it


----------



## kisielk

vilk said:


> How can you even play it


Two handed tapping, obviously.


----------



## Leviathus

Idk how i'm gonna sleep tonight now.


----------



## thrashinbatman

The order that those pictures are in tell a story. A horror story.


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> How can you even play it


Poorly, I'd imagine.


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## odibrom

where is it pointing at?...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

odibrom said:


> where is it pointing at?...


Pointing to the direction you need to run to get away from it. Kinda looks phallic too.


----------



## Soya

Other than the headstock, I honestly Don't hate it.


----------



## Adieu

blacai said:


>



is that an overzealously circumsized penis ...served with roast chicken legs???


----------



## spudmunkey

Spotted on local craigslist:


----------



## spudmunkey

Spotted on the local Facebook Marketplace.

Gumby is made as a "headless", interestingly.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So what's inside Gumby s head?


----------



## Leviathus

The906 said:


> So what's inside Gumby s head?


I'd guess his head lights up in the front.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Talk to your doctor to see if you are right for Asstunia.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Leviathus said:


> I'd guess his head lights up in the front.


Legit guess.


----------



## spudmunkey

Here these guitars are, in...er..."action".


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

The906 said:


> So what's inside Gumby s head?





Leviathus said:


> I'd guess his head lights up in the front.



ball string ends....tuners are in his butt


----------



## spudmunkey

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ball string ends....tuners are in his butt


Right, but there appears to be a cavity cover, of some sort, on the back of that headstock.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Rev2010

Just a couple pages of the thread and I feel like a saaaad panda! LOL


----------



## spudmunkey

https://www.specialtyguitarsplus.com/collections/vendors?q=Tregan


----------



## Seabeast2000

Prs and EBMM went to the Burning Man byog workshop and came home with these?


----------



## spudmunkey

Check our that guitar face at around 0:40:


----------



## ThePIGI King

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> You need to be a certified airline pilot to get around these controls.


The dude in this picture looks like an Al Mumin(HAARP guy) and Herman Li hybrid...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

spudmunkey said:


> Check our that guitar face at around 0:40:


 watched vid for "guitar face"...stayed for the sweet tones


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ThePIGI King said:


> The dude in this picture looks like an Al Mumin(HAARP guy) and Herman Li hybrid...


so what your saying is, he'll make some incredible guitar oriented music vids, not be able to play it live, then out of nowhere try to become the singer and ask stevie t to be his bassist?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

M3CHK1LLA said:


> watched vid for "guitar face"...stayed for the sweet tones



Same... and maybe not related but the "funny" gets cancelled out pretty quickly for me when I see someone experiencing that much pure joy while playing... and so much of a connection with their instrument. Seems that this guy absolutely cherishes this guitar and I think that's pretty cool. 

I guess I'll eat my words if I see it listed on ebay next week


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Perhaps it has been posted before, but wtf. Why're so many people possibly planning to buy this? Why does it exist? Who would pay over six grand for this shit?

https://reverb.com/item/22073095-bo...rget-Display&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google


----------



## Albake21

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Perhaps it has been posted before, but wtf. Why're so many people possibly planning to buy this? Why does it exist? Who would pay over six grand for this shit?
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/22073095-bolin-french-fry-2009-red?adposition=none&devicemodel=apple+ipad&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhPKBguvv5QIVRqt-Ch2HiAtxEAEYASAFEgLdWfD_BwE&keyword=&matchtype=&pla=1&utm_adgroup=Retarget-Display-ShoppingCartAbandoners&utm_campaign=US-Retarget-Display&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google


I genuinely don't think I'd take it even for free. I honestly don't think it being free would make me want it in my guitar collection.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Perhaps it has been posted before, but wtf. Why're so many people possibly planning to buy this? Why does it exist? Who would pay over six grand for this shit?
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/22073095-bolin-french-fry-2009-red?adposition=none&devicemodel=apple+ipad&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhPKBguvv5QIVRqt-Ch2HiAtxEAEYASAFEgLdWfD_BwE&keyword=&matchtype=&pla=1&utm_adgroup=Retarget-Display-ShoppingCartAbandoners&utm_campaign=US-Retarget-Display&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google



Bolin is something of a legend, he's built guitars for pretty much every significant guitarist in the last few decades, regardless of what it says on the headstock. 

These goofy builds are pretty much the only way to get them as all the "normal" guitars are either even more expensive or owned by celebrities. 

Someone will eventually buy this just to say they own a Bolin. 

Not justifying anything, but there significant equity in who the builder is here.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Perhaps it has been posted before, but wtf. Why're so many people possibly planning to buy this? Why does it exist? Who would pay over six grand for this shit?
> i wish this guitar would get burnt up, like the mc donalds where i go to burns their fries...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/22073095-bolin-french-fry-2009-red?adposition=none&devicemodel=apple+ipad&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhPKBguvv5QIVRqt-Ch2HiAtxEAEYASAFEgLdWfD_BwE&keyword=&matchtype=&pla=1&utm_adgroup=Retarget-Display-ShoppingCartAbandoners&utm_campaign=US-Retarget-Display&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google


----------



## failsafe

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 74157


Looks like a foot


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Thaeon

blacai said:


>



What the actual fuck? I'm guessing quasi functional art piece? The neck is absolutely useless with that aluminum "stand" on it... And why did we choose to fret all of that excess fretboard? Sense. This guitar makes none.



sleewell said:


>



Why would you do this to a perfectly good Jem? That string geometry is painful.



spudmunkey said:


> Check our that guitar face at around 0:40:




That guitar face is priceless. I wish I loved playing smooth jazz that much. I'd be up to my eyeballs in 4 and 5 star restaurant gigs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Thaeon said:


> Why would you do this to a perfectly good Jem? That string geometry is painful.



Because you're a huge Vai fan:


----------



## Thaeon

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because you're a huge Vai fan:



I know where the idea came from. But that high E is in danger of not have any fretboard beneath it by the 24th fret... Steve has always had questionable taste in fashion and aesthetics.


----------



## odibrom

Thaeon said:


> (...) Steve has always had questionable taste in fashion and aesthetics.



Blasphemy...


----------



## Science_Penguin

Thaeon said:


> I know where the idea came from. But that high E is in danger of not have any fretboard beneath it by the 24th fret... Steve has always had questionable taste in fashion and aesthetics.



He's a new-agey hippie wizard man, playing new-agey hippie wizard music, so he dresses like a new-agey hippie wizard man. All my questions are answered as soon as he starts playing.


----------



## Thaeon

Science_Penguin said:


> He's a new-agey hippie wizard man, playing new-agey hippie wizard music, so he dresses like a new-agey hippie wizard man. All my questions are answered as soon as he starts playing.





This is SO true.


----------



## Exchanger

spudmunkey said:


>



Nice but I feel there is potential for more. A microwave often uses a tube amplification so I want to see a built-in amp that uses the same circuit.


----------



## spudmunkey

Exchanger said:


> Nice but I feel there is potential for more. A microwave often uses a tube amplification so I want to see a built-in amp that uses the same circuit.



I hope it would be called the "Magnetocaster".


----------



## kisielk

When weight relief goes too far


----------



## TedEH

^ I don't hate it. I don't like it, but I don't hate it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

kisielk said:


> When weight relief goes too far
> 
> View attachment 74869


I like it minus the two holes between the pickups.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I like it minus the two holes between the pickups.


Add a pickguard to hide them.


----------



## kisielk

Another one from the local buy and sell...
"Welp, at one point this was an epiphone SG from one of those starter packs from the 2000s, but now it's a red abomination that bears Rotten Ronnie's face. Body has been cut out and the headstock cut into French fries. Painted everywhere but the fret board in glorious spray paint. I'm Lovin' It."


----------



## blacai




----------



## Merrekof

blacai said:


>


Cool, a guitar with built in pedal board!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

blacai said:


>


for you guys that love pedals but hate neck dive?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I think it's a statement of guitar players hiding their skill behind fx.


----------



## bostjan

https://www.greatbigstuff.com/products/guitar

Might make a good acoustic djent guitar


----------



## BornToLooze

TedEH said:


> ^ I don't hate it. I don't like it, but I don't hate it.



It's a hell of a lot better than that backwards flying v that came out not that long before it.

Speaking of


----------



## kisielk

Ok that first one (explorer?) is simply awesome, other than the lame headstock. I'd pass on the others though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

All of those were dreadful. Then again, I want Akira Takasaki's red star guitar from Crazy Nights, so what do I know?


----------



## odibrom

I like the looks of this last SG. It looks super fun to play with, a cheerful guitar...


----------



## Tuned

bostjan said:


>


sorry but I can't make a decision here -

- is this a girl with a small breast or is it a boy with a big breast?


----------



## spudmunkey

...why doea it have to matter so much?


----------



## Solodini

BornToLooze said:


> It's a hell of a lot better than that backwards flying v that came out not that long before it.
> 
> Speaking of



As Alan Partridge would ask, does that mean there will be neck dive or there won't be neck dive?


----------



## bostjan

Tuned said:


> sorry but I can't make a decision here -
> 
> - is this a girl with a small breast or is it a boy with a big breast?



Maybe it's actually a normal sized guitar with a 70 cm tall girl


----------



## 7-request

Let it sink....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

7-request said:


> View attachment 75147
> 
> 
> Let it sink....



Am I the only one who is most bothered by the Split Diamond not being to scale?


----------



## kisielk

I want to see the headstock. Is it in the shape of a Les Paul body?


----------



## bostjan

7-request said:


> Let it sink....



I wanted to post that last week but lost the link and couldn't track it down. The headstock is a tiny Les Paul body. Too funny, but still not as good as the Stig bass


----------



## kisielk




----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Is this worth it? Epiphone Les Paul Custom with Gibson Open Book Headstock.. It's had 2 headstock repairs..
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/msg/d/san-diego-japan-epiphone-les-paul-custom/7034149062.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Is this worth it? Epiphone Les Paul Custom with Gibson Open Book Headstock.. It's had 2 headstock repairs..
> https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/msg/d/san-diego-japan-epiphone-les-paul-custom/7034149062.html



I don't see a price. 

That thing has been played into the ground. If you have the tools and know how to fix it up on your own, I don't see any harm in throwing $200 or $300 bucks at it. 

Anything else and you can get a good LP something or other in much better shape.


----------



## Spicypickles

kisielk said:


> View attachment 75316


Does this even have pickups? What are the knobs for?


----------



## kisielk

Spicypickles said:


> Does this even have pickups? What are the knobs for?


I have no idea. It was posted on Craigslist with the invitation to “check it out this weekend at the flea market”. Might just be one of those guitars for display only.

it also has what looks like a hard tail bridge, but a locking nut...


----------



## Seabeast2000

have we seen this Stig one already? apolgoies so if.


----------



## BornToLooze

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't see a price.
> 
> That thing has been played into the ground. If you have the tools and know how to fix it up on your own, I don't see any harm in throwing $200 or $300 bucks at it.
> 
> Anything else and you can get a good LP something or other in much better shape.



But anything that's been played into the ground has to be good enough that someone wanted to play it into the ground.

11 years ago I went to Guitar Center so I could get a white Epi Les Paul Custom. I played every one they had and I hated all of them, so I started trying out pretty much ever other Les Paul they had. There was a a white Gibson Studio that was pretty good, but I tried a nice looking Standard (that was *way *over what I could spend) they had I'd been eyeing the whole time that cost entirely too much.

I traded in every guitar (other than my first one) and pedal I had to put towards it and my dad covered the rest. And 11 years later, it's still pretty much the only guitar I play. I have a bunch of guitars, but that's the only one I sound like me on.


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> have we seen this Stig one already? apolgoies so if.


I wonder what his budget is for novelty custom instruments. They are all great, but none of them look cheap, and every time I see a photo, he is holding a different one.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just a sexy back shot for Sunday.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> I wonder what his budget is for novelty custom instruments. They are all great, but none of them look cheap, and every time I see a photo, he is holding a different one.



Good question, I haven't read up but maybe there's some go to guy who does them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> Good question, I haven't read up but maybe there's some go to guy who does them.



Dennis Dalsgaard (sp?) has done most of them. He's something of a guitar building legend in Denmark. If I remember Stig and himself are good friends.


----------



## Merrekof

When you play electronic extreme baroque classical experimental music with black metal influences and you need a guitar to fit your style...



This is Igorrr's guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Merrekof said:


> When you play electronic extreme baroque classical experimental music with black metal influences and you need a guitar to fit your style...
> View attachment 75346
> 
> 
> This is Igorrr's guitar.


How to get tetanus 101: play that guitar


----------



## Adieu

Tuned said:


> sorry but I can't make a decision here -
> 
> - is this a girl with a small breast or is it a boy with a big breast?



It's a hobbit... a seemingly asexual creature with shaved armpits but very hairy feet.

A new invasive species in what appears to be the Midwest.


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Adieu said:


> It's a hobbit... a seemingly asexual creature with shaved armpits but very hairy feet.
> 
> A new invasive species in what appears to be the Midwest.
> 
> View attachment 75347



Ah yes they are believed to have escaped captivity in Nashville and have been spreading fast.


----------



## Thaeon

BornToLooze said:


>



Typically I hate Gibson. I think this was a robot that had a bunch of FX in it. Remove the robot tuners and the stupid X inlay, and I'd play the shit out of that guitar.



Merrekof said:


> When you play electronic extreme baroque classical experimental music with black metal influences and you need a guitar to fit your style...
> View attachment 75346
> 
> 
> This is Igorrr's guitar.



Its clear that is a functional guitar and not a piece of art because the only parts of the guitar that don't look like a bag of smashed assholes are the fretboard, pickups and bridge.

Edit: Though I wouldn't want to play it out of fear of tetanus.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I don't know if everyone finds this one funny, but i played this at the Guitar Center in West Hollywood. It's a USA RC7, but the Floyd was replaced with something like they would use on a headless. It felt good but you couldnt reach the fine tuners with your fingers, making it impossible to tune. They also strung it backwards... I feel I should also mention that it's as gross as the rest of LA!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

7stringDemon said:


> I don't know if everyone finds this one funny, but i played this at the Guitar Center in West Hollywood. It's a USA RC7, but the Floyd was replaced with something like they would use on a headless. It felt good but you couldnt reach the fine tuners with your fingers, making it impossible to tune. They also strung it backwards... I feel I should also mention that it's as gross as the rest of LA!
> View attachment 75363
> View attachment 75364
> View attachment 75365



Looks like a Sophia trem.


----------



## spudmunkey

This one?
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/D...P-d6AbVfkFWkHWGRBQGheKOCpVdXvIFUaAh19EALw_wcB


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## 7stringDemon

Yeah, thats the one. I've never seen these Sophia trems before. It was really smooth and felt great under the hand. But the fine tuner side of the trem route definitely wasn't extended out far enough to allow any kind of access.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Looking at the pictures though it looks like thats just how they design em. It had a spot to use an allen wrench but that doesnt seem like the most convenient option.


----------



## Soya

Adieu said:


> It's a hobbit... a seemingly asexual creature with shaved armpits but very hairy feet.
> 
> A new invasive species in what appears to be the Midwest.
> 
> View attachment 75347


That's fine, we could use some excitement around here.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 75409



There's a missed opportunity for a bass bass.


----------



## Exchanger

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's a missed opportunity for a bass bass.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

There’s sth fishy in here..


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> View attachment 75793


Wishnevsky?


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Wishnevsky?



Not sure, it popped up when I searched Reverb for "hellcat".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> View attachment 75793



"Hey, Tosin, it's your cousin Marvin. Marvin Abasi. You know that new shape you're looking for? Well look at this!"


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

The906 said:


>


Check out that sweet ass Bongo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> Wishnevsky?



No way. Too clean.


----------



## bassplayer8

I love kiesels don’t get me wrong but this top looks like someone REALLY enjoyed that guitar if you know what I mean


----------



## Demiurge

^With the other colors, the white fill is awful. Kiesel really needs Decision Quality Control, someone who can veto any order request that is bound to look stupid.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> ^With the other colors, the white fill is awful. Kiesel really needs Decision Quality Control, someone who can veto any order request that is bound to look stupid.



It is a Guitar in Stock ATM, not sure if that means the shop had a scrap piece of infected wood to use on a whim or not.


----------



## Demiurge

Of course, DQC would need internal authority over in-stock builds as well. Let's not forget that some of the most egregious specimens are inside jobs.


----------



## spudmunkey

The cream filling is even glow-in-the-dark.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> The cream filling is even glow-in-the-dark.


ah just like a motel 6 room under a blacklight


----------



## NickS

KnightBrolaire said:


> ah just like a motel 6 room under a blacklight



"We'll leave the (black) light on for you."


----------



## Seabeast2000

NickS said:


> "We'll leave the (black) light on for you."


Tom Bodette sig 7


----------



## spudmunkey

That Kiesel Zeus was a part of a small batch of 5. It seemed like they got ahold of some glow-in-the-dark resin, had some Buckeye that would otherwise have been scrapped, and made 5 guitars. My guess is that they were practice for the Felix Martin 16-string they made him.

An additional layer of amusing: they are also painted in a trans color-shift paint on top of the buckeye and glow-in-the-dark resin. The paint works best over black, so because everything is so light, it's hard to see this color shift paint, but it's there.

Here was a 2nd one from that same batch (and yes: it sold):
https://www.kieselguitars.com/guitars-in-stock/141480


----------



## MoonJelly

I think Kiesel just spins a wheel for finishes, honestly. It's like the price is right, you might get a nickel, a dollar, or you might spin too many times and get disqualified


----------



## spudmunkey

They are definitely an interesting company. You get some like this, where it's experiementations from the factory that they are willing to sell (or who knows...maybe this was a group decision and they all thought it would be awsome), or then you read the comments to their posts and you see people asking, "Can you do a black-to-red-to-greed color-shift crackle, over a white, purple and pink splatter, with bright green pickup covers and knobs? With an orange-painted roasted maple neck. Oh, and can you also put dark trans purple over figured koa on a headstock on this headless model? I want a Vader, but hate headless. Even if it's a "fake" headstock."


----------



## Science_Penguin

spudmunkey said:


> An additional layer of amusing: they are also painted in a trans color-shift paint on top of the buckeye and glow-in-the-dark resin. The paint works best over black, so because everything is so light, it's hard to see this color shift paint, but it's there



Yes but why though?


----------



## spudmunkey

Science_Penguin said:


> Yes but why though?


----------



## Thaeon

Science_Penguin said:


> Yes but why though?



Probably so that you see colors like the surface of a bubble at certain angles light hits it. On a stage under bright lights or in the dark when glowing, completely pointless. Cool, but really only noticeable to the player. Which, is fine I guess. I don't think that photographs will ever do it justice.


----------



## Exchanger

I'm wondering if whoever plays this is righty, lefty or just an alien with tentacles.


----------



## Splenetic

Aside from being an 8-string, I actually kinda like it. 

Then again I am an alien with tentacles.


----------



## Merrekof

Exchanger said:


> I'm wondering if whoever plays this is righty, lefty or just an alien with tentacles.


It does have the best upper fret acces on the low strings I've ever seen!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Exchanger said:


> I'm wondering if whoever plays this is righty, lefty or just an alien with tentacles.



lap steel? Overhand tapping design?


----------



## Lemonbaby

Merrekof said:


> It does have the best upper fret acces on the low strings I've ever seen!


That's a Hendrix style lefthand model...


----------



## spudmunkey

Lemonbaby said:


> That's a Hendrix style lefthand model...



It's still strung righty. Eric Gales, then.


----------



## 77zark77

A lefthand body with righthand neck !


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 76041


that upper bout is a bit much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 76041



It's the Chibanez version of "Mary":


----------



## odibrom

Ok, its not the guitar that is funny in the way we have been used to as far as this thread is going, it's the fact that when I saw it I thought is was a bridge humbucker only... a Joe Satriani Art guitar with one pickup? Wait, it has a pickup switch, what the hell am I looking at... and realized that the last 2 frets are, in fact, the rails of the neck pickup. In hte large version of the photo it might not be confusing, but as a thumbnail picture it sure messes with the brain... Cool guitar though.


----------



## kisielk




----------



## spudmunkey

There's zero chance there were 25,000 Camaro Esteban's made...is there? That much just be a custom graphics job on a standard model, of which 25,000 were made...right?

edit: apparently, yes: there were 25K made. Holy shit.

Also, $1,500, eh?

https://reverb.com/item/30967788-esteban-camaro-acoustic


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> that upper bout is a bit much.



Is anybody shredding on a 12-string, though? I supose if anybody was, it *would* be someone to buy a ferrari red double-neck with a Floyd...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> There's zero chance there were 25,000 Camaro Esteban's made...is there? That much just be a custom graphics job on a standard model, of which 25,000 were made...right?
> 
> edit: apparently, yes: there were 25K made. Holy shit.
> 
> Also, $1,500, eh?
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/30967788-esteban-camaro-acoustic



Man, I could have made a career out of working on those cheap pieces of shit. I bet they sold damn near a million of them. 

Every January (Christmas) and May (school) I'd get dozens of these come through the shop. Not this particular style, but the Estebans in general. 

Truth be told, they weren't un-salvageable, but the customers were typically pretty difficult. The idea of putting $50 in work into a guitar they're only $40 invested in at the time was rough.


----------



## spudmunkey

I only am aware of them because of a student music store in the local mall, the infomercials on TV, and Geico (at the time, I had no idea he was even a real person).


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ya man. The Esteban infomercials were great back in the day.


----------



## kisielk

The local Craigslist is on a roll today. At least this one is reasonably priced!


----------



## Seabeast2000

That's a flounder man.


----------



## bostjan

LOL at the knobs! Needs some _Fish_man pickups, though.... Eh? Eh? [Slowly walks back into hedges]


----------



## budda

bostjan said:


> LOL at the knobs! Needs some _Fish_man pickups, though.... Eh? Eh? [Slowly walks back into hedges]



Here for it.


----------



## spudmunkey

I bet with that headstock, it much be hard to...*ahem*...tune-a-fish.


----------



## kisielk

A must-buy guitar for any Phish fans...


----------



## Leviathus

@kisielk go grab it and post an NGD!


----------



## narad




----------



## BornToLooze

The906 said:


> Ya man. The Esteban infomercials were great back in the day.


Was he the one that would stand on his guitar?


----------



## vilk

I used to ironically watch _a lot_ of Esteban infomercials. (When I was 19-20 I did a lot of things ironically for some reason... I was also mega stoned)

My favorite part of Esteban infomercials was when they would get these two women who are not musicians and don't know anything about guitars to sorta "sell" them a bit in a classic _home shopping _fashion, and they would say the most hilarious shit. I remember once they said the guitar was _encrusted with precious jewels_.


----------



## GraemeH

spudmunkey said:


> There's zero chance there were 25,000 Camaro Esteban's made...is there? That much just be a custom graphics job on a standard model, of which 25,000 were made...right?
> 
> edit: apparently, yes: there were 25K made. Holy shit.
> 
> Also, $1,500, eh?
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/30967788-esteban-camaro-acoustic



Heh some people are so disconnected from reality - there's an ESP Horizon standard series on ebay in the UK that was £4,500 ($5885) now down to £4,000, and the guys justification for the price is "they changed the branding to EII but this is old enough to have the ESP branding and I bought it knowing it would go up in value".

Pretty brave considering there are listings for Horizon standard series guitars with the old ESP branding for less than a quarter of that, and he mentions in the listing that EIIs are just the same guitars re-branded meaning ultimately he wants a grand for his guitar and three grand for a decal...

I wish stupidity was against the ToS.


----------



## spudmunkey

Or how they keep bringing up the car accident that blinded him (in one eye, I think), and he keeps saying, "Well, I don't want to get into too much about that...it was a dark time in my life..." Sheesh...


----------



## kisielk

spudmunkey said:


> Or how they keep bringing up the car accident that blinded him (in one eye, I think), and he keeps saying, "Well, I don't want to get into too much about that...it was a dark time in my life..." Sheesh...


Pity poor Esteban. Should buy a guitar to help him out!


----------



## BornToLooze

GraemeH said:


> Heh some people are so disconnected from reality - there's an ESP Horizon standard series on ebay in the UK that was £4,500 ($5885) now down to £4,000, and the guys justification for the price is "they changed the branding to EII but this is old enough to have the ESP branding and I bought it knowing it would go up in value".
> 
> Pretty brave considering there are listings for Horizon standard series guitars with the old ESP branding for less than a quarter of that, and he mentions in the listing that EIIs are just the same guitars re-branded meaning ultimately he wants a grand for his guitar and three grand for a decal...
> 
> I wish stupidity was against the ToS.



Hell, I have a custom ESP that was built by one of the head dudes at ESP and I picked it up for less than some EIIs go for. The only thing is it's so 80s it makes Steel Panther look like the Backstreet Boys.


----------



## spudmunkey

Something about this design bugs me...


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Something about this design bugs me...
> 
> View attachment 76257



Jerry Horton sig.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


>


You've been.... thunderbugged!!!


----------



## kisielk

"Upgraded"


----------



## spudmunkey

Jesus that first line. Like...are we supposed to know (or care) what other less-controvertial guitars you've owned? Like...are they just other pink strats? Or do you have swaztika's painted on any? Or a decal of the 2nd Ammendment? Or "Free Tibet/Mumia" text on it?

*sigh* "I modified it to look like Connor Mockasin's guitar". There. how hard is that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kisielk said:


> "Upgraded"
> 
> View attachment 76260


lmao 600 for that


----------



## spudmunkey

At least it doesn't actually seem poorly done, from what we can see in the pics.
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/msg/d/burnaby-upgraded-90s-fender-squire/7051280942.html

If it were a low-volume 90s Squire production model? Maybe $600. Somebody's modified Squire? Not worth $600.


----------



## efiltsohg

can this trend of labeling $200 import models as "Fender Squire" or "Gibson Epiphone" hoping to trick somebody into overpaying for them die please

literally every guitar on kijiji here


----------



## spudmunkey

efiltsohg said:


> can this trend of labeling $200 import models as "Fender Squire" or "Gibson Epiphone" hoping to trick somebody into overpaying for them die please
> 
> literally every guitar on kijiji here



Before it was it's own brand, Squires were mexican-made, Fender-branded products. At least in this case, it may not be a lie. Kinda like how Ram and Genesis are their own brands now, but someone with an older one would say they had a Dodge Ram or Hyundai Genesis.


----------



## Albake21

My favorite part of that Craigslist post is at the bottom "You're not gonna see many of these around." Yup, there's a good reason for that.


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm kidding...he's just showing the extra knobs that will ship with it. It reminded me of this thread, though.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

efiltsohg said:


> can this trend of labeling $200 import models as "Fender Squire" or "Gibson Epiphone" hoping to trick somebody into overpaying for them die please
> 
> literally every guitar on kijiji here



was gonna sell my esp/ltd for $3700, but ya caught me...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 76275
> 
> 
> I'm kidding...he's just showing the extra knobs that will ship with it. It reminded me of this thread, though.



got excited for a minute...

getting lazy in my old age and this would have kept me from reaching over to my amp or bending over to adjust my pedals


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Albake21 said:


> My favorite part of that Craigslist post is at the bottom "You're not gonna see many of these around." Yup, there's a good reason for that.


----------



## blacai




----------



## 7-request

Hmmmm


----------



## Schizo Sapiens

blacai said:


>


"Let's take guitar design that's already prone to neckdive and remove even more wood from the body!"


----------



## Mechayoshi

7-request said:


> View attachment 76447
> 
> 
> Hmmmm


I get the half guitar half bass thing but would it had been too hard to have the humbuckers over all the strings? Also perspective makes it seem ten feet long.


----------



## spudmunkey

Schizo Sapiens said:


> "Let's take guitar design that's already prone to neckdive and remove even more wood from the body!"



Easy way to fix that: just put the strap button on the back, behind the 12th fret.


----------



## Schizo Sapiens

spudmunkey said:


> Easy way to fix that: just put the strap button on the back, behind the 12th fret.


So... put the strap button on the back of the neck and make guitar unplayable in that area?


----------



## Zhysick

Schizo Sapiens said:


> So... put the strap button on the back of the neck and make guitar unplayable in that area?



That's the best way to end the issue: if you don't play it then there is no issue to complain about.


----------



## bostjan

Mechayoshi said:


> I get the half guitar half bass thing but would it had been too hard to have the humbuckers over all the strings? Also perspective makes it seem ten feet long.



Not to justify how silly it looks, but...

In the early days of 8 string guitars, this was the way it was done, although this is the first time I saw this on a seven. Charlie Hunter played an eight string a lot like that in the 90's. The basic thought process was that it was a 4 string bass, but also a guitar with a couple of drop tuned strings. The pickups were situated to reflect that, so bass pickups covered 4 strings and guitar pickups covered five or six strings. Rather than make custom 5 string pickups, sometimes the guitar pickup protruded outside of the playable area.

This example is, for whatever unknown reason, missing a high string, has a weirder neck-meets-body point, and weirder pickup placement. The top is poorly bookmatched, too. So the entire guitar took a concept that was kind of weird and ran with it into even weirder territory.


----------



## Nicki

I've done it. I've found the funniest guitar on Reverb.

French Fries


----------



## spudmunkey

Schizo Sapiens said:


> So... put the strap button on the back of the neck and make guitar unplayable in that area?


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Obviously photoshopped. But still kinda funny.


----------



## bostjan

Guitar music instrument restoration... beware the faint of heart!


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

^ that was hard to watch


----------



## odibrom

noodles as a filler?


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> noodles as a filler?


 I guess he didn't think of the fact that the inside of the guitar is unfinished. 
I'm sure the lacquer over the fretboard, giant wire brush gouges everywhere and backward tuners all make up for the fact that it's steel strings on a classical guitar.


----------



## Splenetic

I remember seeing some youtube guitar dude, not sure which one cause there's like a million of them, making fun of this dude's repair. Dude commented on it more or less saying "eh fuck it, I'll do better next time" LOL


----------



## blacai




----------



## Seabeast2000

Wow, this guy did some interesting super unique things (back in the day?).

http://jedistar.com/vincent-berton/


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

blacai said:


>


For when I'm playing a Bard in my D&D campaign


----------



## possumkiller

blacai said:


>


Wow. Put down your axe and pick up your sword!


----------



## efiltsohg

somebody buy me that fisting guitar


----------



## vilk

You want a guitar with noodles as filler?


----------



## Albake21

I want the Ramen strat, not gonna lie.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm so sick of the whole "let's put random shit in epoxy and make a guitar out of it" fad.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm so sick of the whole "let's put random shit in epoxy and make a guitar out of it" fad.



If I was going to get a guitar made out of some random shit, I'd get one of those wave machine guitars.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

blacai said:


>




Geez I get. I will toss a coin to my Witcher, stop hounding me


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm so sick of the whole "let's put random shit in epoxy and make a guitar out of it" fad.



At least it seems to be mostly just a couple of guys that specialize in this. it's not like it's taking the Internet by storm like epoxy river tables, or something. 

I am more sick of the specific genre of Raman noodles being used to repair everything like furniture a a toilet. It's simply just a shitty void fill, for a super glue fill.

I


----------



## Science_Penguin

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm so sick of the whole "let's put random shit in epoxy and make a guitar out of it" fad.





spudmunkey said:


> At least it seems to be mostly just a couple of guys that specialize in this. it's not like it's taking the Internet by storm like epoxy river tables, or something.
> 
> I am more sick of the specific genre of Raman noodles being used to repair everything like furniture a a toilet. It's simply just a shitty void fill, for a super glue fill.
> 
> I



I'm waiting for it to become the new burl. Then I'll be sick of it.

Once we see Ibanez officially partner with Maruchan and Crayola, we'll know it's gone too far.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Oh yeah, I can see sending in keepsakes and memorabilia to get your full custom themed resin guitar. Probably already being done I reckon. 
Have jugs, will build.


----------



## Merrekof




----------



## AxeHappy

The906 said:


> Oh yeah, I can see sending in keepsakes and memorabilia to get your full custom themed resin guitar. Probably already being done I reckon.
> Have jugs, will build.



I'm pretty sure this is *exactly* what the Spalt Totem guitars are. 


I actually like some of those Vline builds.


----------



## Lax

I owned one of those vline sword guitars, sounded so dead and awful that it just matched the impracticability !


----------



## Seabeast2000

AxeHappy said:


> I'm pretty sure this is *exactly* what the Spalt Totem guitars are.
> 
> 
> I actually like some of those Vline builds.



Sure enough. This one is called the "Souvenir" lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I always get a kick out of the juxtaposition of Michael Spalt's work. 

Who would have thought the same guy builds these:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> I always get a kick out of the juxtaposition of Michael Spalt's work.
> 
> Who would have thought the same guy builds these:
> 
> View attachment 76873
> View attachment 76874
> View attachment 76875


It makes me sad that he really hasn't done anything further with that hybrid series. Instead he's just making godawful collage guitars that look like some shit someone dug out of the trash


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> It makes me sad that he really hasn't done anything further with that hybrid series. Instead he's just making godawful collage guitars that look like some shit someone dug out of the trash



He's still working on the Hybrids, and even brought one to NAMM for the "Red Collection" collaboration with Ergon and Tueffel. 

I just think it's faster for him to put out Totems, and reflects his more artistic side vs. luthiery.


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> It makes me sad that he really hasn't done anything further with that hybrid series. Instead he's just making godawful collage guitars that look like some shit someone dug out of the trash


Order one


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Order one


I wanted to years ago, but he was only doing straight scale and I was super into multiscales at that point. I still appreciate the design and aesthetics, but I 'd rather grab an Oni and another Aristides (or two) instead of dropping 10k on one guitar.


----------



## Merrekof

Who needs tonewood anyway?


----------



## bostjan

Merrekof said:


> Who needs tonewood anyway?
> View attachment 76951


Who needs upper fret access anyway?

Also, loving the extra 1/8" of empty space past the low E. In case you want to imagine it's a seven string.


----------



## bostjan

MaxOfMetal said:


> I always get a kick out of the juxtaposition of Michael Spalt's work.
> 
> Who would have thought the same guy builds these:
> 
> View attachment 76873
> View attachment 76874
> View attachment 76875


That bass is actually pretty cool, IMO.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> That bass is actually pretty cool, IMO.



They were called vViper (wiper) basses. I don't know if he still makes them, but the concept was really cool.


----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ulvhedin said:


>



That's pretty fucking cool actually.


----------



## TedEH

It's cool in theory, but looks like it was executed pretty rough.


----------



## spudmunkey

Not hating on it too much, except for the sound hole shape...

Reminds me a big of the semi-hollow explorer that Crimson Guitars has been making in YouTube for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## prlgmnr

MaxOfMetal said:


> I always get a kick out of the juxtaposition of Michael Spalt's work.
> 
> Who would have thought the same guy builds these:
> 
> View attachment 76873
> View attachment 76874
> View attachment 76875


If you'd shown me them individually I'd have thought of each one that they were made by someone off his tufts on crack so in a way I'd happily attribute them to the same individual.


----------



## CapinCripes

this has got to be some kind of reverb shitpost
https://reverb.com/item/31808916-jackson-custom-2018-86

EDIT: and just as I post it the listing was taken down. wish i got screencaps. some guy had taken a Japanese dk2m and put 6 or 7 different colors of masking tape all over it and was asking for 10 grand because "his friend thought it was awesome and he builds high dollar guitars"


----------



## Seabeast2000

CapinCripes said:


> this has got to be some kind of reverb shitpost
> https://reverb.com/item/31808916-jackson-custom-2018-86
> 
> EDIT: and just as I post it the listing was taken down. wish i got screencaps. some guy had taken a Japanese dk2m and put 6 or 7 different colors of masking tape all over it and was asking for 10 grand because "his friend thought it was awesome and he builds high dollar guitars"


Nice also "GFY Joe. "


----------



## CapinCripes

https://reverb.com/item/29132817-star-wars-millennium-falcon-guitar


----------



## kisielk

Not sure this actually qualifies as a full guitar...




https://reverb.com/item/31794010-kirk-hammett-owned-esp-ltd-smashed-by-metallica


----------



## thrashinbatman

God, it being in that box makes it look like they dug up the corpse of that guitar. Let it rest in peace, man, this ain't right.


----------



## spudmunkey

You know what would be kinda cool? Using these parts, and re-assembling them into a clear resin body. Even the broken neck piece: cast that broken wood into the resin.


----------



## spudmunkey

But...even then...the only way it'd be worth $10k, IMO, is if there's photo/video of the guitar being broken.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Condition: Fair.

lol.


----------



## spudmunkey

"Smoke and pet free home, never left studio. Normal wear and tear from playing. Small ding in headstock 

Best guitar I've ever owned, just trying to thin the herd."


----------



## John




----------



## SDMFVan

Kirk did that guitar smash bit every night on the Load tour. If I remember correctly he'd walk over to his tech mid song, hand him his ESP and then take the LTD and play a few bars on it before trashing it and tossing the pieces to the crowd. I remember in Providence RI he put the headstock point down into the grate of the stage and pushed it straight down into it, and left it there just sticking out of the stage for a few minutes. I was 15 and thought it was the coolest thing I'd ever seen. 

What's interesting is there have to be 150+ of these out there and I can't remember seeing another come up for sale in the 24 years since (good lord I'm getting old).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SDMFVan said:


> Kirk did that guitar smash bit every night on the Load tour. If I remember correctly he'd walk over to his tech mid song, hand him his ESP and then take the LTD and play a few bars on it before trashing it and tossing the pieces to the crowd. I remember in Providence RI he put the headstock point down into the grate of the stage and pushed it straight down into it, and left it there just sticking out of the stage for a few minutes. I was 15 and thought it was the coolest thing I'd ever seen.
> 
> What's interesting is there have to be 150+ of these out there and I can't remember seeing another come up for sale in the 24 years since (good lord I'm getting old).



Folks tend not to really understand the world of memorabilia. The practical guitarist sees a screwed up piece of a cheap, common guitar. Other folks see a wonderful memory in a physical form. That's powerful.


----------



## ArtDecade

This tacky thing.


----------



## Demiurge

^That's a lot of logos for one guitar: manufacturer, band, and, personal insignia. I hope whomever designed enjoyed some measure of entertainment from it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Demiurge said:


> ^That's a lot of logos for one guitar: manufacturer, band, and, personal insignia. I hope whomever designed enjoyed some measure of entertainment from it.



I believe they did have some fun with it.


----------



## ArtDecade

The NASCAR of Djent.


----------



## StevenC

ArtDecade said:


> The NASCAR of Djent.


Misha drives a Lamborghini. If he doesn't get some signature Pirellis soon I'll be disappointed.


----------



## SDMFVan

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks tend not to really understand the world of memorabilia. The practical guitarist sees a screwed up piece of a cheap, common guitar. Other folks see a wonderful memory in a physical form. That's powerful.



Exactly. Seeing Metallica for the first time on the Load tour literally changed my life. If that was the guitar from the show I was at I'd be putting the money together to buy it.


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> ^That's a lot of logos for one guitar



_[James Tyler has entered the chat]




_


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> _[James Tyler has entered the chat]
> 
> 
> 
> _


"SssssERGIO" would be better


----------



## odibrom

"when you don't have anything to say, say it often"... rule one in advertisement... ?


----------



## StevenC

spudmunkey said:


> _[James Tyler has entered the chat]
> 
> 
> 
> _


That's not a lot of logos, it's just a really big logo.


----------



## stevexc




----------



## MaxOfMetal

stevexc said:


> View attachment 77159



The Jessica Rabbit signature model.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2543558664...D8G1TLiMKXivmZFtY3imIVYPmd9uQtVAaAoXrEALw_wcB


----------



## Demiurge

I'm aware of the more common finish wear, but homeboy's gotta take it easy rolling-back those tone knobs.


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Jessica Rabbit signature model.



It's not bad, it's just band-sawn that way.


----------



## Kaura

For some reason that reminds me of the god-awful looking grey Hetfield signature Eclipse.


----------



## zappatton2

spudmunkey said:


> _[James Tyler has entered the chat]
> 
> 
> 
> _


Whoa, I'm seein' double here! 20 James Tylers!!


----------



## lurè




----------



## Edika

spudmunkey said:


> _[James Tyler has entered the chat]
> 
> 
> 
> _



Sorry, who made this guitar?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> Sorry, who made this guitar?



Some kid named Taylor apparently.


----------



## spudmunkey

James Tyler. You might know him by his hit song, "Fyre and Make it Rain".


----------



## A-Branger

Demiurge said:


> I'm aware of the more common finish wear, but homeboy's gotta take it easy rolling-back those tone knobs.


you never heard of sandpaper finger gloves? its the ultimate grip for playing


----------



## RBadel

lurè said:


> View attachment 77168


WTF did i just saw?! Its like a car accident!


----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## bostjan

Is that fretboard made of softwood?!


----------



## Ulvhedin

bostjan said:


> Is that fretboard made of softwood?!


Hell if I know. Not much makes sense with that guy, hahah.
I think he uses a lot of hardware store 2x4" for his necks, or at least so I'm told.


----------



## CapinCripes

Because who needs upper fret access?


----------



## Kaura

CapinCripes said:


> Because who needs upper fret access?



Buckethead: "Hold my bucket"
*proceeds to shred with his alien fingers*


----------



## spudmunkey

"We figured out how to reduce the neck dive of the 'V' shape guitar."

"How?"

"We put the strap button out to the 12th fret, for better balance."

"On a V? How did you...oh no."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ArtDecade said:


> This tacky thing.


Tack-tastic.


----------



## Merrekof

Ulvhedin said:


>


That acoustic explorer is pretty cool actually


----------



## ZXIIIT

Honorable mention for this badly painted, totally not covering up a broken neck Rickenbacker bass copy.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Demiurge

^Kind of clever idea, using the knothole that way... but there's just something butthole-y about it.


----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> View attachment 77359







Gossamer: "My signature guitar!"


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> ^Kind of clever idea, using the knothole that way... but there's just something butthole-y about it.



I like its inventiveness but its true, it can only be Butthole referenced.


----------



## lurè




----------



## bostjan

Actually, that bass would have been a smash hit in the 90's punk scene.

I'm still not sure if the guitar is a lady's torso or a grimacing alien face with a goatee.


----------



## lurè

bostjan said:


> Actually, that bass would have been a smash hit in the 90's punk scene.
> 
> I'm still not sure if the guitar is a lady's torso or a grimacing alien face with a goatee.



Probably a lady alien torso.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm gonna be sick


----------



## beerandbeards

lurè said:


> View attachment 77361



old Karl Sanders signature?


----------



## Bdtunn

With the whammy bar placement on the pharaoh guitar he definitely looks happy to be strummed


----------



## KnightBrolaire

We have such sights to show you....


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Mate, I'd rock the shit out of those


----------



## Indigenous

Who needs fret access anyways?


----------



## bostjan

Indigenous said:


> Who needs fret access anyways?


----------



## lurè




----------



## c7spheres

Indigenous said:


> Who needs fret access anyways?




Wierd, no 12th fret inlay throws me off. Neck meets body around 12th fret too. It's like an acoustic how the neck meets but it's electric. I bet it sounds monsterous though because of that. Great if you're always playing in the lower octave region.


----------



## Soya

Just play whole hand over like Steve Bailey does sometimes.


----------



## efiltsohg

c7spheres said:


> Wierd, no 12th fret inlay throws me off. Neck meets body around 12th fret too. It's like an acoustic how the neck meets but it's electric. I bet it sounds monsterous though because of that. Great if you're always playing in the lower octave region.



nah man toan is in the headstock wood


----------



## stevexc

Only $1,555 CAD


----------



## spudmunkey

stevexc said:


> View attachment 77391
> 
> Only $1,555 CAD



i like it better than the other kind along that theme, made from a les paul and strat-style guitar.


----------



## ThePIGI King

@KnightBrolaire I'd rock most of those


----------



## BornToLooze

Indigenous said:


> Who needs fret access anyways?



At first I just noticed it was headless and didn't think it was so bad. But nope...


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## dr_game0ver

That is one neck heel!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 77455



The rare Ron Jeremy signature.


----------



## Wolfhorsky




----------



## KnightBrolaire

If I had a dollar everytime the dick guitars and the egypt themed ones appeared in this thread I could buy a used prestige.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> If I had a dollar everytime the dick guitars and the egypt themed ones appeared in this thread I could buy a used prestige.


Just get a 5153.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> If I had a dollar everytime the dick guitars and the egypt themed ones appeared in this thread I could buy a used prestige.



One must accept that those will re-surface every 10 or so pages. Not commenting on those is half way to get them into oblivion...


----------



## zappatton2

At least the Egyptian ones are fertile ground for a good dose of Nile-related humour.


----------



## Crundles

This lil guy is for sale on a local bazaar website thingie for 200 EUR. A literal translation of the description is:

"The guitar is Japanese and is unique in shafe and sound"


----------



## BornToLooze

Crundles said:


> This lil guy is for sale on a local bazaar website thingie for 200 EUR. A literal translation of the description is:
> 
> "The guitar is Japanese and is unique in shafe and sound"
> 
> View attachment 77995



Well, he's not wrong.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

Crundles said:


> This lil guy is for sale on a local bazaar website thingie for 200 EUR. A literal translation of the description is:
> 
> "The guitar is Japanese and is unique in shafe and sound"
> 
> View attachment 77995



It kinda looks like someone made a guitar out of some country.

Like the good old Finland-tele.


----------



## Crundles

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 78000



It's misspelled in my native language, so as any good translator I did what I had to.


----------



## ElRay

Kaura said:


> ...


It's Riff-Raff:


----------



## spudmunkey

More like Skrilix meets the "monster" from Young Frankenstein.


----------



## Kaura

Come one, guys. It's Juice Leskinen. One of the best, if not the best folk singers in our country. ;_;


----------



## spudmunkey

Kaura said:


> Come one, guys. It's Juice Leskinen. One of the best, if not the best folk singers in our country. ;_;



One can still poke fun at his sense of style.


----------



## Spicypickles

Nope, it’s 80’s Devin Townsend with a propensity for Burger King and an appreciation of Scandinavian countries.


----------



## Hollowway

odibrom said:


> One must accept that those will re-surface every 10 pages or so.


Odibrom’s Razor?


----------



## stevexc

TO BE FAIR this was a first attempt at building a guitar and the guilty party has admitted their crimes against luthiery...


----------



## efiltsohg

I gotta see the whole headstock on that thing


----------



## spudmunkey

That isn't a wholly-orginal body shape, is it? Honestly, for a 1st time, that's not half bad. It's mostly bad, but way less bad than most first attempts. 

Even the horizontal grain/planking, I don't find offensive...just the gaps.

Is it just me, or is the highest fret or two...a but tilted? not quilte "multiscale", but not quite straight, either...Pickup routes are a mess...but still a brave effort, and I bet he learned a LOT. I bed his 2nd will actually be muuuuuuuuch nicer.


----------



## Exchanger

spudmunkey said:


> That isn't a wholly-orginal body shape, is it? Honestly, for a 1st time, that's not half bad. It's mostly bad, but way less bad than most first attempts.
> 
> Even the horizontal grain/planking, I don't find offensive...just the gaps.
> 
> Is it just me, or is the highest fret or two...a but tilted? not quilte "multiscale", but not quite straight, either...Pickup routes are a mess...but still a brave effort, and I bet he learned a LOT. I bed his 2nd will actually be muuuuuuuuch nicer.



The gaps...and this bridge screw that is too close to it and it creates a crack. It hurts to look at. Hopefully the other screws will take the load of the string tension.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> That isn't a wholly-orginal body shape, is it? Honestly, for a 1st time, that's not half bad. It's mostly bad, but way less bad than most first attempts.
> 
> Even the horizontal grain/planking, I don't find offensive...just the gaps.
> 
> Is it just me, or is the highest fret or two...a but tilted? not quilte "multiscale", but not quite straight, either...Pickup routes are a mess...but still a brave effort, and I bet he learned a LOT. I bed his 2nd will actually be muuuuuuuuch nicer.



Not to be insulting or anything but this certainly looks like he was using the wrong tools, namely one of these:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Sorry, but I had to. This is fugly.


----------



## Seabeast2000

That flying v with the chonies is pretty funny.


----------



## blacai




----------



## Demiurge

^Maybe it looks cool being played standing-up by someone dressed like a Klingon.


----------



## 77zark77

@Demiurge : with that little piece of metal with some transparent rubber around it, in the correct position, you can play seated
And it's surprisingly well balanced standing
All electronic settings (switches, PU selector and varitone positions) are memorizable 0-9


----------



## lurè




----------



## MaxOfMetal

I always thought the RGKP6 had potential, but they just went way too cheap on the guitar itself. I still want to grab one and swap an old RG5xx neck on it.


----------



## lurè

MaxOfMetal said:


> I always thought the RGKP6 had potential, but they just went way too cheap on the guitar itself. I still want to grab one and swap an old RG5xx neck on it.



Kinda "enjoy the kaoss pad but forget about the rest"; plus that single single coil throws me off.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lurè said:


> Kinda "enjoy the kaoss pad but forget about the rest"; plus that single single coil throws me off.



I can appreciate the simplicity, that's for sure.


----------



## spudmunkey

Has this been posted before? Or is this "sloppy seconds"?



Something something slap that bass, something g-string.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Has this been posted before? Or is this "sloppy seconds"?
> View attachment 79113
> 
> 
> Something something slap that bass, something g-string.



Missed opportunity for jack placement.


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> Missed opportunity for jack placement.



It's at least an interesting chapter in the "input jack" "output jack" discussion.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

From 2014 but I had never seen it... pretty clever.


----------



## vilk

High Plains Drifter said:


> From 2014 but I had never seen it... pretty clever.



I've played actual acoustic basses that sound much worse than this.


----------



## Spicypickles

https://reverb.com/item/27860055-ibanez-pcm-10-jeff-waggnor-black-satin

The title is hilarious. Guitar is dope as shit.


----------



## Albake21

Spicypickles said:


> https://reverb.com/item/27860055-ibanez-pcm-10-jeff-waggnor-black-satin
> 
> The title is hilarious. Guitar is dope as shit.


The best part is, the very first sentence of the description actually says Paul... so who the hell is this "Jeff Waggnor" guy?


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


>



As if D'Angelico/D'Aquisto made import LP copies.


----------



## spudmunkey

another pic of that model:










Always hated this model:


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


>


Dean's rarely seen Wylde Audio prototype?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

If it bleeds...we can kill it!


----------



## TedEH

It kinda looks more like pizza than flesh.


----------



## bostjan

Is it weird if I say I have GAS for a pizza/face guitar now?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Not any weirder than when I saw it, I immediately started craving lasagna.


----------



## spudmunkey

Damnit, I had forgotten that I haven't had pizza in, like, 3 weeks. Ugh.


----------



## Seabeast2000

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not any weirder than when I saw it, I immediately started craving lasagna.


----------



## BornToLooze

IbanezDaemon said:


> If it bleeds...we can kill it!
> 
> View attachment 79503


----------



## zappatton2

I'm just thinking Pizza the Hutt now.


----------



## spudmunkey

zappatton2 said:


> I'm just thinking Pizza the Hutt now.



"....and ate himself to death."


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> "....and ate himself to death."


Spaceballs, the guitar!


----------



## blacai




----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Spaceballs, the guitar!



I'll bet the combination on the guitar case lock is 1-2-3-4-5.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Only plays notes from an ancient scale.


----------



## chipchappy

The906 said:


> Only plays notes from an ancient scale.



would buy instantly


----------



## vilk

Real dude said:


> It's a real SG Special fully bound fretboard,original frets original Maestro Vibrola original nut and bridge No breaks it was modified by same lucky guy who did not care about original past that point ! SO GET OVER IT ! STOP READING IF YOU ARE A GUITAROPHILE You haven't a thing to tell me at age 66 I It has one Gibson real 70's humbucker and a Telecaster and Stratocaster pickup ! Real dudes used to get our own guitars reset up to our likeng not worshipping the bandits of Vintage Guitar shops making millions on the back of non performing guitarists !




TBH I'm a little bit tempted because I believe this guitar is (was) an actual 1962 Gibson SG Special... but I wonder what the routing is like under that pickguard lol


----------



## Demiurge

Well, the kind of dude who couldn't get through an item description without breaking into a rant is probably the same type of dude who thinks that router templates are for pussies.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

$700 for a Chibson, https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/msg/d/san-clemente-les-paul/7108446219.html

$800 for a Chibson Flying V, https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/msg/d/valley-center-flying/7110351713.html


----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> TBH I'm a little bit tempted because I believe this guitar is (was) an actual 1962 Gibson SG Special... but I wonder what the routing is like under that pickguard lol


Looks so familiar! I think I might have worked at a store that bought that guitar back in the 90's.... maybe I'm mistaken, carry on


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vilk said:


> TBH I'm a little bit tempted because I believe this guitar is (was) an actual 1962 Gibson SG Special... but I wonder what the routing is like under that pickguard lol



Having no price listed makes me think duder wants way more than this is worth.

Just because "good" (decked out first year models) old SGs go for new car money, doesn't mean chopped player-grade lower spec stuff does. 

I'd throw him an offer and see what the response is. Maybe around $600. If he loses his shit, move on.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jesus christ, this dude makes etherial seem like he actually understands ergonomics


----------



## Demiurge

I know they're supposed to be dragon heads or something, but they all look watering cans drawn in a tribal tattoo style.


----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus christ, this dude makes etherial seem like he actually understands ergonomics



does that guys site have a quote like "My kids guitar scribles brought to life"....lol


----------



## Omzig

blacai said:


>



Sould have been built as a Bass-Bass !


----------



## spudmunkey

I have to assume this is a repost, but worth it, I think...


----------



## asopala

spudmunkey said:


> I have to assume this is a repost, but worth it, I think...
> View attachment 79925



I actually don't hate that. I could totally see some industrial band have those "knobs" and it would fit the aesthetic perfectly.


----------



## prlgmnr

spudmunkey said:


> I have to assume this is a repost, but worth it, I think...
> View attachment 79925


Cool, a guitar with built in valves.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Splenetic

What the fucking fuck. That guitar is literally metastasized cancer.


----------



## ElRay

Splenetic said:


> What the fucking fuck. That guitar is *literally* metastasized cancer.


"Weird Al" Yankovic - Word Crimes - YouTube


----------



## Splenetic

You're fucking kidding, right?


----------



## Demiurge

There is *something* pushing on the part of the brain that knows better than match a chrome plate with gold hardware, so "literal" and "figurative" both work.


----------



## Splenetic

Guys.... Hyperbole. Come on. Get with it lol.


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm not bothered by this sort of thing, but I know this will cause a certain type of person to foam at the mouth:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 80247
> 
> I'm not bothered by this sort of thing, but I know this will cause a certain type of person to foam at the mouth:
> 
> View attachment 80248



Teleify all the things!






RS Guitarworks


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Teleify all the things!
> 
> View attachment 80252
> View attachment 80253
> View attachment 80254
> 
> 
> RS Guitarworks


i kind of like the tele firebird tho


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> Teleify all the things!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> i kind of like the tele firebird tho



I love all of them, especially the TeeVee. Even the name is adorable.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

These hurt my soul


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love all of them, especially the TeeVee. Even the name is adorable.



Nashville TeeVee, because of middle pickup?
Oops, not to confuse, talking about the Groovy V.


----------



## Seabeast2000

That Tele with V pants is fucked. Burn it alive.


----------



## efiltsohg

That Charvel looks hot, but yeah the rest are pure ass


----------



## odibrom

Ok, I haven't been posting here much, but found one that is... fucking metal \m/ in the headstock!... it's also a double V guitar... yes, you read it right not a "W", a double "V"...


















I think it screams KILL ME in fire... but it has a zero fret!


----------



## Leviathus

Some absolutely sickening things happening in this thread today.


----------



## Demiurge

The only thing that can make a picture of a double V with a \m/ headstock more metal is including the tiny amp.


----------



## odibrom

This pearl was found in local classifieds. The amp was also for sale, the pack went for 290€... even 50€ would be too much...


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## vilk

telecatster


----------



## Aewrik

The experience scrolling past that post (start at 25 seconds...):


----------



## sleewell




----------



## vilk

^That's some SGATFNTP shit right there


----------



## Seabeast2000

vilk said:


> ^That's some SGATFNTP shit right there



yes, another chimera, %10 of every body style with a standard dotted fretboard to keep it real folks.


----------



## odibrom

vilk said:


> ^That's some SGATFNTP shit right there


... please translate...


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> ... please translate...



The title of the thread


----------



## Demiurge

sleewell said:


>



"When U halfway thru cutting the body and the edible kicks in"


----------



## jephjacques

Man that guitar is ALMOST cool

okay maybe it's 20% of the way to cool


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> The title of the thread


Please excuse my ocasional lack of inteligence...


----------



## sleewell

this is easily the most offensive post i'll make on the internet all day.


----------



## stevexc

sleewell said:


> this is easily the most offensive post i'll make on the internet all day.



Augh. There are children here. REPORTED


----------



## jephjacques

sleewell said:


> this is easily the most offensive post i'll make on the internet all day.


this is hate speech


----------



## spudmunkey

I can't help but feel like there's language about this specific guitar in the Geneva Conventions.


----------



## mbardu

sleewell said:


> this is easily the most offensive post i'll make on the internet all day.



Only think I can think of:


----------



## Omzig

You guys in the states might not see this shit but on ebay uk and reverbe there's a guy that does "Wide Neck" conversions of 7 string to 6 string,mostly on low budget HB's and GFM tat...then slaps on a few £100 for his "Converstions"














& Just check out this Side scolloping neck!.....all these years it must have been what the guitar world was missing.....Or NOT...fucking fool,HTF you get 1749 100% feedback by selling this kind of dog shit work is way beyond me!


----------



## mbardu

Scalloping...on the side?!?


----------



## GoldDragon

I mean technically, it won't slow you down.

If someone is disabled and/or has really small hands, it might help them with thumb chording.

I will reserve judgement on this. There may be a handicapped or injured person that needs this. Or maybe it helps a blind person locate what fret they are at.

I'm more impressed that the side dot inlays are still there.


----------



## Demiurge

^It's easier to feel the frets... after gouging out one's own eyes after looking at the "wide neck" conversion.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jephjacques said:


> this is hate speech



The UN funded a tractor roll extermination event for these I believe.


----------



## tedtan

That shit is nasty.


----------



## spudmunkey

Such a beautiful, subtle paint job.


----------



## TedEH

That could just be a really terrible photo of an ok guitar.


----------



## spudmunkey

Oh, for sure, it's a terrible photo, for sure, with the contrast or something cranked way up...but still. I've always hated this style of paint job, even on Martins/Gibsons.


----------



## odibrom

it's a way too strong of a burst, not the "high contrast" in a photo. Ugly looking paint job, imo...


----------



## jephjacques

It works on simpler old-timey looking guitars, but it really clashes with the ornate soundhole inlays and natural sides.


----------



## bostjan

I'd prefer the entire top be stained black to that. That finish actually reminds me of the old super-cheapo Stella acoustics that were made of cardboard.


----------



## spudmunkey

i've always hated finishes like those, even on "vintage" styled instruments.


----------



## TedEH

I'm willing to jump on that train too and say I think that kind of finish looks bad no matter how you photograph it.


----------



## Shawn

spudmunkey said:


> i've always hated finishes like those, even on "vintage" styled instruments.


I agree. I never liked that style of sunburst as well.


----------



## jephjacques

I think it looks great on that second one! diff'rent strokes


----------



## Omzig

Speaking of burst's what do you guys think of this Vaggy burst


----------



## ElRay

Omzig said:


> You guys in the states might not see this shit but on ebay uk and reverbe there's a guy that does "Wide Neck" conversions of 7 string to 6 string,mostly on low budget HB's and GFM tat...then slaps on a few £100 for his "Converstions" ...


Egad! He's COVID-19'ed my Reverb feed - 1, 2, now 4 of them.

I've done something similar (1-7/8" aka 48mm Nut & replaced the bridge with an actual 6-string bridge), but this is Devies-level horrid.


----------



## bostjan

ElRay said:


> Egad! He's COVID-19'ed my Reverb feed - 1, 2, now 4 of them.
> 
> I've done something similar (1-7/8" aka 48mm Nut & replaced the bridge with an actual 6-string bridge), but this is Devies-level horrid.



I mean, in principle, I would love having a wider neck, like classical spacing on an electric or whatever, but they just don't make decent hardware for that.


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> I mean, in principle, I would love having a wider neck, like classical spacing on an electric or whatever, but they just don't make decent hardware for that.


We have two in the house. My initial Revenger 7-1 (Classical Nut + Schaller 3d6 Bridge) and Offspring #2's Partscaster (Big Lou Guitars 1-7/8" Nut Width Strat/Tele Neck, everything else standard OTS).

Warmoth also sells Super Wide-Nut Necks w/ standard Fender Heels and USA Custom Guitars used to list them on their website, but I can't find them on the new site. The only disadvantage with the USA Custom necks is that they have wider than typical heels and may not fit a standard neck pocket.

The Big Lou necks have gone up in price. They're now $100, we got ours at $80. They also have 2.0" and Lefties. So, if you want wide-nut AND Reverse Headstock, you're in luck.


----------



## ElRay

ElRay said:


> Egad! He's COVID-19'ed my Reverb feed - 1, 2, now 4 of them.
> 
> I've done something similar (1-7/8" aka 48mm Nut & replaced the bridge with an actual 6-string bridge), but this is Devies-level horrid.


Damn. It's like saying "Don't look at the car wreck!". 

The converted 12-String Acoustic isn't too bad:
*Electro acoustic Ham-fisted student guitar*


----------



## Masoo2

Omzig said:


> Speaking of burst's what do you guys think of this Vaggy burst


those "reverse X burst to black" finishes are like the _one _bad category of finishes in Mayones' library, they're disgusting lmao

already not a huge fan of reverse bursts (other than like that signature Skervesen Agate finish which they became famous for), but then you add the black and it just turns all kinds of ugly


----------



## Walter W.

Omzig said:


> You guys in the states might not see this shit but on ebay uk and reverbe there's a guy that does "Wide Neck" conversions of 7 string to 6 string,mostly on low budget HB's and GFM tat...then slaps on a few £100 for his "Converstions"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Just check out this Side scolloping neck!.....all these years it must have been what the guitar world was missing.....Or NOT...fucking fool,HTF you get 1749 100% feedback by selling this kind of dog shit work is way beyond me!



That's totally retarded


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Omzig said:


> You guys in the states might not see this shit but on ebay uk and reverbe there's a guy that does "Wide Neck" conversions of 7 string to 6 string,mostly on low budget HB's and GFM tat...then slaps on a few £100 for his "Converstions"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Just check out this Side scolloping neck!.....all these years it must have been what the guitar world was missing.....Or NOT...fucking fool,HTF you get 1749 100% feedback by selling this kind of dog shit work is way beyond me!


I think I recall some his handiwork being posted in this thread already. But it’s certainly worth revisiting. What’s his website? I must see more.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Seabeast2000

sleewell said:


>



For after the hit, a perfect guitar or any international assassin.


----------



## Demiurge

It's almost admirable, really, to design travel guitars while ignoring the existence of headless hardware, insisting on a mashed stump of a headstock instead.


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> It's almost admirable, really, to design travel guitars while ignoring the existence of headless hardware, insisting on a mashed stump of a headstock instead.



I get it, though. You can't tune to pick attack the exact same way with bridge tuners. Plus, he's seemingly been making that design for something like 10-ish years (well, he's been showing them on YouTube for 8, anyway).

it also allows them to use any bridge they want.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Omzig said:


> Speaking of burst's what do you guys think of this Vaggy burst


Burnt anus burst ;-)


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Edika

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 80797



I'd pay him the cost of taking the trip to the recycling centre as this amount of materials being wasted on whatever that thing is supposed to be is an insult to nature!


----------



## TedEH

I've finally come across something worth contributing - this popped up yesterday:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

TedEH said:


> I've finally come across something worth contributing - this popped up yesterday:
> View attachment 80868


I wonder what happened that made him feel the need to mention that it's not left wing.


----------



## Demiurge

^So people would know it wasn't the Tom Morello strat.


----------



## odibrom

... something tells me the black one is right handed...


----------



## TedEH

It's strung as a lefty though.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Do both of those knobs turn like gears?


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Perhaps that's what left wing means? Lol... The body's wing is still righty? Thats the best bullshit excuse I can think. 

Poor guitar, though. I wonder what it used to look like. Perhaps a jackson warrior? Definitely ugly as shit.


----------



## Thaeon

odibrom said:


> ... something tells me the black one is right handed...



I don't know if its the knob positioning or that the intonation is still clearly set to be strung right handed. But I'm fairly certain you're right.


----------



## Thaeon

Omzig said:


> You guys in the states might not see this shit but on ebay uk and reverbe there's a guy that does "Wide Neck" conversions of 7 string to 6 string,mostly on low budget HB's and GFM tat...then slaps on a few £100 for his "Converstions"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Just check out this Side scolloping neck!.....all these years it must have been what the guitar world was missing.....Or NOT...fucking fool,HTF you get 1749 100% feedback by selling this kind of dog shit work is way beyond me!



Where is this collection of asshattery coming from?


----------



## Thaeon

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 80265
> View attachment 80260
> View attachment 80261
> View attachment 80262
> 
> These hurt my soul
> View attachment 80263
> 
> View attachment 80264



These are incomplete without a mullet. Except that seafoam Jackson. I would rock that guitar all day long.


----------



## spudmunkey

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I wonder what happened that made him feel the need to mention that it's not left wing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Omzig

Thaeon said:


> Where is this collection of asshattery coming from?



Ebay.co.uk Listings HERE...don't say you weren't warned


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 80888
> View attachment 80887



That Beast/Ironbird mash-up is kinda neat.


----------



## Omzig

Wolfhorsky said:


> Burnt anus burst ;-)



Yep the prefect finish for the band analcunt


----------



## Demiurge

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 80887



Metal guitar with 3 strings: telling it like it is.


----------



## Nicki

Copious amounts of hilarity ensue when you google "ugly guitar" and look at the images.


----------



## mbardu

Demiurge said:


> Metal guitar with 3 strings: telling it like it is.



Djent player: "This is still weird with the extra tone control, neck pickup and 2 extra strings"


----------



## asopala

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 80888


Yup. That's a fan alright.


----------



## spudmunkey

asopala said:


> Yup. That's a fan alright.


It's model number appears to include the word "poo".


----------



## Cynicanal

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 80888


I can't decide if I love or hate this one.


----------



## Edika

TedEH said:


> I've finally come across something worth contributing - this popped up yesterday:
> View attachment 80868



Am I seeing things or is the LP type guitar actually cut and joined with whatever that black mangled guitar used to be? Initially I thought the black guitar was in front but the border between the two has a slight gap that makes it seem the LP is cut too.


----------



## TedEH

Huh.... I hadn't noticed that before. I can't find the ad anymore, but there was a second picture.


----------



## spudmunkey

Edika said:


> Am I seeing things or is the LP type guitar actually cut and joined with whatever that black mangled guitar used to be? Initially I thought the black guitar was in front but the border between the two has a slight gap that makes it seem the LP is cut too.



I didn't see what you are seeing when i first saw the photo...but now...


----------



## Edika

spudmunkey said:


> I didn't see what you are seeing when i first saw the photo...but now...



Right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Pablo and Neal Moser need to stop "designing". Everything they make is a fucking abomination.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

more Moser abominations


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Some of Moser's stuff isn't too bad.

I dig the Michael Vangerov:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Some of Moser's stuff isn't too bad.
> 
> I dig the Michael Vangerov:
> 
> View attachment 80976
> View attachment 80977


yeah that would be the exception. Most of his designs are horrendous.


----------



## Cynicanal

The only ones of those that isn't incredibly cool is the Blade Runner and Basilisk (the latter of which, Moser didn't actually design; it was designed by a customer, and he built it); you guys are just boring 

The Reaper, in particular, is one of my favorite body shapes ever, and if it weren't for the obscene wait times from Moser right now, I'd seriously consider buying one.


----------



## efiltsohg

KnightBrolaire said:


> Pablo and Neal Moser need to stop "designing". Everything they make is a fucking abomination.
> View attachment 80961



this one would look great without the cutouts in the headstock, inlays, and bottom


----------



## zappatton2

KnightBrolaire said:


> Pablo and Neal Moser need to stop "designing". Everything they make is a fucking abomination.
> View attachment 80970
> 
> View attachment 80961
> 
> View attachment 80962
> View attachment 80963
> View attachment 80964
> View attachment 80965
> View attachment 80966
> View attachment 80967
> View attachment 80968
> View attachment 80969


Personally, I adore the Morpheus, Samurai and Arachnid body shapes.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Bump.

Someone was responsible for butchering this MIJ DK2M.







It's not even funny, just sad.


----------



## NickS

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Bump.
> 
> Someone was responsible for butchering this MIJ DK2M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even funny, just sad.



That's a pretty cool pickup, in it's own right. But yeah, not in the bridge of _that_ guitar!


----------



## Demiurge

It's just a boring/ugly enough job where the guy probably wouldn't care if he found out that there are humbucker-sized P90s. He wanted to destroy something beautiful.


----------



## Mechayoshi

KnightBrolaire said:


> Pablo and Neal Moser need to stop "designing". Everything they make is a fucking abomination.
> View attachment 80970
> 
> ]


I recognized that bass, as the guy from Exciter, a speed metal band plays one.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## A-Branger

you know you have done a great one when Chibson likes your photo lol


----------



## prlgmnr

https://reverb.com/item/34443943-etherial-8-string-fanned-fret-2010-gloss-black-guitar-bass


----------



## prlgmnr

I see someone snapped it up straight away.


----------



## Seabeast2000

it would be great if that 6 pack of knobs was a parametric EQ.


----------



## mbardu

prlgmnr said:


> I see someone snapped it up straight away.



Oh noooooo now I can't buy it :sad:


----------



## Demiurge

That has got to be my 'favorite' Etherial. All the others are just some tasteless sci-fi/tribal pastiche where this one has a coherent 80's synth-guitar vibe.


----------



## Shawn

Demiurge said:


> That has got to be my 'favorite' Etherial. All the others are just some tasteless sci-fi/tribal pastiche where this one has a coherent 80's synth-guitar vibe.


I agree. That is pretty sharp looking.


----------



## spudmunkey

The headstock is 1/3 the size of the body.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some of the abominations I've found in pointy guitar groups


----------



## Merrekof

I saw Centurian once a long time ago, the guitar player had this ugly piece on him.


----------



## NickS

The only thing I see wrong with that is that it's left handed......


----------



## blacai




----------



## vilk

blacai said:


>


Is this one of those try to find the 10 differences things? 

For real though I'd rock one of those.


----------



## blacai

vilk said:


> Is this one of those try to find the 10 differences things?
> 
> For real though I'd rock one of those.


No, it was my browser not wanting to show me what I type  
Well, it's "too much" I'd say...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NickS said:


> That's a pretty cool pickup, in it's own right. But yeah, not in the bridge of _that_ guitar!


Maybe it's an undercover pickup.


----------



## blacai




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Wayment. I like this one


----------



## spudmunkey

Quite a few of those from that previous post, one can at least respect the craftsmanship.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ATBGE/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm OK with the George Jetson Luthiury model.


----------



## zappatton2

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wayment. I like this one


I was gonna say the same thing, but got lazy. That is truly a thing of beauty.


----------



## TedEH

I dunno about thing of beauty. It's maybe well executed, but that body shape is definitely leaning into gaudy territory. Take the inlays away and you just have a BC Rich through beer goggles.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

freeze frame! freeze frame!...


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 82397



you know you are getting a great guitar when the importance of the fretboard end aesthetics is greater than the neck pickup placement


----------



## Seabeast2000

Best posted photo of this uke found on CL.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

TedEH said:


> I dunno about thing of beauty. It's maybe well executed, but that body shape is definitely leaning into gaudy territory. Take the inlays away and you just have a BC Rich through beer goggles.


Stop being wrong


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Complaining about how Gibson's use fretboards that are way too pale?

Check this Epiphone out.


----------



## spudmunkey

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Complaining about how Gibson's use fretboards that are way too pale?
> 
> Check this Epiphone out.


 That photo is a bit of a bad example. The point blank range camera Flash is being reflected by the natural wood of the fret board, but not of the satin finished black body. Under normal lighting, i bet that same fret board will definitely appear much darker than it does in this photo.


----------



## A-Branger

spudmunkey said:


> That photo is a bit of a bad example. The point blank range camera Flash is being reflected by the natural wood of the fret board, but not of the satin finished black body. Under normal lighting, i bet that same fret board will definitely appear much darker than it does in this photo.



it might be sliiiighty darker IRL but that fretboard is that pale. In order to have lets say pauFerro/ light rosewood kinda brown to be THAT pale with a flash, everything else is the photo would be overexposed, yet the furniture behind is fine and you can still see details in the "white-ish" carpet. Also the beam of flash is way too far from the fretboard, so its not even getting the full reflection of light to become lighter due to it. Not only that you can actually see the flash bouncing from the closet, but not even the frets are getting any reflection of the flash. Yes the photo as overall is "overexposed" a bit, but not by that much

That fretboard is really that pale. And to be honest it looks amazing like that


----------



## efiltsohg

pic just makes me want an explorer with a maple fretboard


----------



## TedEH

efiltsohg said:


> pic just makes me want an explorer with a maple fretboard


There was a limited run of Epiphone "negative" Exlorers that were all white, maple board etc, with black hardware/pickguard - came across one in a used shop, and had to take it home.


----------



## blacai

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Complaining about how Gibson's use fretboards that are way too pale?
> 
> Check this Epiphone out.


I would buy two of this...


----------



## Dayn

I'm probably pissing into the wind, but it really bugs me when I see "custom guitars" where all that's custom is a quirky, usually badly-designed, body shape. "I need a custom guitar. I'll have a stock standard bridge and neck: now what lump of wood do I attach it to?"

Fair play if that's what someone wants, but seeing the same tune-o-matic bridge and 21-fret strat neck on all these "customs" really stands out when you begin noticing it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dayn said:


> I'm probably pissing into the wind, but it really bugs me when I see "custom guitars" where all that's custom is a quirky, usually badly-designed, body shape. "I need a custom guitar. I'll have a stock standard bridge and neck: now what lump of wood do I attach it to?"
> 
> Fair play if that's what someone wants, but seeing the same tune-o-matic bridge and 21-fret strat neck on all these "customs" really stands out when you begin noticing it.



I think most of the odd-balls in here are home parts builds, first/second attempts from amateurs, and folks just looking for a weird stage guitar or decoration.


----------



## blacai

Dayn said:


> I'm probably pissing into the wind, but it really bugs me when I see "custom guitars" where all that's custom is a quirky, usually badly-designed, body shape. "I need a custom guitar. I'll have a stock standard bridge and neck: now what lump of wood do I attach it to?"
> 
> Fair play if that's what someone wants, but seeing the same tune-o-matic bridge and 21-fret strat neck on all these "customs" really stands out when you begin noticing it.


Later you see those guys trying to sell the custom for what they'd paid, just because it's custom, when no other human being would buy such a horrible design.


----------



## spudmunkey

You see similar things with cars. People spending money on terrible looking off-the-shelf add-ons, and then when they sell it, they think they will add value when they are selling it. Gaudy wheels, spoilers, fake vents, fake carbon fiber hood, etc. Perhaps within their tiny local community of enthusiasts of that specific model, but not to anyone else.


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> ... People spending money on terrible looking off-the-shelf add-ons ...


https://www.reddit.com/r/heep/


----------



## mbardu

ElRay said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/heep/



The internet is truly a marvelous place.


----------



## blacai




----------



## 77zark77

A real axe !


----------



## blacai




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

77zark77 said:


> A real axe !



it's a little known fact that gene simmons started with on of these a child, but was so terrible at it that his parents opted for a similar design with less strings...true story!


----------



## zappatton2

Is it bad if I like a lot of these? It's bad, isn't it?


----------



## vilk

blacai said:


>



Is that the one from Emerald City in Seattle? I saw a guitar with the same design there once. It must be that one!


----------



## sighval

blacai said:


>



That upper fret access tho.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## TedEH

I see something like that black one with all the hardware on it and think....... they must have known what they were doing. An enormous gaudy ridiculous instrument must have been the intended goal when creating that. I _hope_ that was the intent, anyway.


----------



## odibrom

TedEH said:


> I see something like that black one with all the hardware on it and think....... they must have known what they were doing. An enormous gaudy ridiculous instrument must have been the intended goal when creating that. I _hope_ that was the intent, anyway.



It's most likely a Stage guitar just for the show... an ugly one to be honest...


----------



## prlgmnr

blacai said:


>



What's going on with the fret markers?


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 82727


Would love to try this one actually... maybe even buy it if it was a production guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal

prlgmnr said:


> What's going on with the fret markers?



Looks to be a throwback to the old National/Dobro stuff.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## Demiurge

^Stick a Boss pedal on the ass-end of an SG and you've solved neck-dive.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Demiurge said:


> ^Stick a Boss pedal on the ass-end of an SG and you've solved neck-dive.



Don't tell teenage me that, he may actually try it.


----------



## asopala

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 82727



I really feel like if you're gonna have that many frets and want fret access, strats might not be for you. I could see it working really well on a V, but yeah, not that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

'Member these? I remember. I wanted one SO bad when I was first playing guitar. I kinda still want one even though I have no use for it. As dumb as it looks I still think it was a cool design and even now I dig the "ear piercings" on the headstock because they match mine.

Yes, I would do this on my guitar and if I ever have a custom made it's gonna have them...because excess.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

what's up with the design aesthetics?


DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 'Member these? I remember. I wanted one SO bad when I was first playing guitar. I kinda still want one even though I have no use for it. As dumb as it looks I still think it was a cool design and even now I dig the "ear piercings" on the headstock because they match mine.
> 
> Yes, I would do this on my guitar and if I ever have a custom made it's gonna have them...because excess.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> what's up with the design aesthetics?



That's how it came. Fuck if I know why they did it that way but Epiphone sold a guitar that looked like that, distress marks and all.


----------



## Merrekof

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's how it came. Fuck if I know why they did it that way but Epiphone sold a guitar that looked like that, distress marks and all.


Trying to catch fish in the Punk-pond? Sure looks like something the Misfits or Exploited would use on stage..


----------



## blacai

weight relief goes punk


----------



## Dayn

I only see it as a big plus, personally.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 'Member these? I remember. I wanted one SO bad when I was first playing guitar. I kinda still want one even though I have no use for it. As dumb as it looks I still think it was a cool design and even now I dig the "ear piercings" on the headstock because they match mine.
> 
> Yes, I would do this on my guitar and if I ever have a custom made it's gonna have them...because excess.


Would only play with Dirty Fingers pickups.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

https://reverb.com/item/34514692-st...nder-pickup-kiesel-pickup-fender-bridge-black


----------



## r33per

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> https://reverb.com/item/34514692-st...nder-pickup-kiesel-pickup-fender-bridge-black


"Tuners: sealed"


----------



## Science_Penguin

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 'Member these? I remember. I wanted one SO bad when I was first playing guitar. I kinda still want one even though I have no use for it. As dumb as it looks I still think it was a cool design and even now I dig the "ear piercings" on the headstock because they match mine.
> 
> Yes, I would do this on my guitar and if I ever have a custom made it's gonna have them...because excess.



I don't remember those at all, actually, what year was that?


----------



## Demiurge

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> https://reverb.com/item/34514692-st...nder-pickup-kiesel-pickup-fender-bridge-black



"Douglas Re-Imagined Instruments". "Re-imagined" is an exquisite euphemism for what appears to be every idiot's great idea for modifying a guitar: bandsawing an existing guitar into a fucking blob.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> "Douglas Re-Imagined Instruments". "Re-imagined" is an exquisite euphemism for what appears to be every idiot's great idea for modifying a guitar: bandsawing an existing guitar into a fucking blob.


buy a 100$ guitar, chop it up
Profit


----------



## Seabeast2000

So is that Strat vs. BandSaw or native design?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Science_Penguin said:


> I don't remember those at all, actually, what year was that?


 Early 2000s. This was when Epiphone was trying to rebrand with their "E Series" where they took the traditional shapes and tried to do new stuff. They had a Nuclear crackle yellow and black Les Paul with a clear pick gaurd, a weird batwing looking explorer and some other stuff.


----------



## Merrekof

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Early 2000s. This was when Epiphone was trying to rebrand with their "E Series" where they took the traditional shapes and tried to do new stuff. They had a Nuclear crackle yellow and black Les Paul with a clear pick gaurd, a weird batwing looking explorer and some other stuff.


Now that you mention it, I vageuly remember that batwing explorer. That was before I started playing guitar but I was looking to start playing.


----------



## Science_Penguin

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Early 2000s. This was when Epiphone was trying to rebrand with their "E Series" where they took the traditional shapes and tried to do new stuff. They had a Nuclear crackle yellow and black Les Paul with a clear pick gaurd, a weird batwing looking explorer and some other stuff.



Ah, slightly before my time then. I started actual gear research while the Goth series was out and just before that short-lived Prophecy line.


----------



## Merrekof

Science_Penguin said:


> Ah, slightly before my time then. I started actual gear research while the Goth series was out and just before that short-lived Prophecy line.


I remember that too. Actually the goth SG was my first real guitar, after a starter pack timber-with-strings.. 
I learnt many things on that guitar.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Merrekof said:


> I remember that too. Actually the goth SG was my first real guitar, after a starter pack timber-with-strings..
> I learnt many things on that guitar.



For me, it was a vintage white G-310. 

With that thing, I learned how to shred... my tendons on the ever growing walls of my carpal tunnels.


----------



## blacai

Just because too many pages without a kiesel...


----------



## TedEH

^ Putting taste aside, I don't immediately see anything wrong with that one.


----------



## I play music

blacai said:


> Just because too many pages without a kiesel...





TedEH said:


> ^ Putting taste aside, I don't immediately see anything wrong with that one.


While I can't stand Jeff Kiesel, I actually wouldn't mind to try this. Looks fresh.


----------



## odibrom

TedEH said:


> ^ Putting taste aside, I don't immediately see anything wrong with that one.



This thread is about tastes... bad ones, most often, but one can still love them, right?


----------



## TedEH

I suppose I don't see "this isn't quite in my taste" to be the spirit of the thread, otherwise I'd just drop a picture of a plain telecaster and leave it at that. I file this under "maybe a bit funny, in the context of the forum, but not so funny as to say one can't not post it".

Or maybe I'd concede it qualifies in the sense that it was inevitable someone would post a Kiesel, because of course they would, and it's the inevitability of the post that's funny, moreso than the guitar itself.

Everything is funnier when you break it down, right? Right?


----------



## blacai

I've posted this kiesel because I found it funny. The geometry reminds me to some guitar toys I've seen...


----------



## odibrom

TedEH said:


> I suppose I don't see "this isn't quite in my taste" to be the spirit of the thread, otherwise I'd just drop a picture of a plain telecaster and leave it at that. I file this under "maybe a bit funny, in the context of the forum, but not so funny as to say one can't not post it".
> 
> Or maybe I'd concede it qualifies in the sense that it was inevitable someone would post a Kiesel, because of course they would, and it's the inevitability of the post that's funny, moreso than the guitar itself.
> 
> Everything is funnier when you break it down, right? Right?



You got it!...


----------



## vilk

Like one dude posted a dreadnaught in tobacco-burst and I was like uh dude I think maybe you were looking for the _normal, not funny_ guitar thread.

It wouldn't be the first time (or the second, or the third, or fourth...) someone used this thread a platform to talk shit about Kiesel though.


----------



## blacai




----------



## Seabeast2000

blacai said:


>



I mean I'm all in, but that nut tho...


----------



## Demiurge

Next time I have a dream where I'm on stage, unprepared and forced to improvise a solo (anyone else have these?), the fretboard of the guitar will now look like that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That's just janky enough to be a Sword.


----------



## odibrom

blacai said:


>



is it a real guitar or a photoshop thingy...?


----------



## Adieu

blacai said:


>



Half-frets?


----------



## r33per

Seabeast2000 said:


> I mean I'm all in, but that nut tho...


Compensated.


----------



## blacai




----------



## Seabeast2000

can't edit, nvm. Ad for Neil Young's metal storage cabinet, $500.


----------



## blacai




----------



## Adieu

blacai said:


>



It kinda has that hot-ugly-chick allure...


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Thaeon

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> https://reverb.com/item/34514692-st...nder-pickup-kiesel-pickup-fender-bridge-black



I don't hate the idea here. If it had been a from scratch idea. As a butchered strat though, it leaves all sorts of things to be desired.



Demiurge said:


> "Douglas Re-Imagined Instruments". "Re-imagined" is an exquisite euphemism for what appears to be every idiot's great idea for modifying a guitar: bandsawing an existing guitar into a fucking blob.



Yeah, would have been cool if someone had taken the time to actually carve a body blank into that shape. The workmanship on this one looks about 1/4 assed.



TedEH said:


> ^ Putting taste aside, I don't immediately see anything wrong with that one.



I have a deep and abiding hatred for Jeff and their CS. Aside from that, that guitar gets a would play from me. If I found one used...



Adieu said:


> It kinda has that hot-ugly-chick allure...



That guitar you keep in a case at the back of your closet, love to play by yourself behind the locked door, but would never tell your friends about.


----------



## Demiurge

sleewell said:


>



Looks like this Iceman [puts on shades] melted.

I'll see myself out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Thaeon

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 83378
> View attachment 83379
> View attachment 83380
> View attachment 83381
> View attachment 83382
> View attachment 83383
> View attachment 83384



I kind of like the top one. Most of these are firewood though. And that Wylde Audio guitar is a nightmare...


----------



## blacai




----------



## blacai




----------



## spudmunkey

blacai said:


>



Was this one actually built as a lefty, or is the image reversed? I'm not familir with the headstock logo, and can't read the writing behind the bridge.


----------



## blacai

spudmunkey said:


> Was this one actually built as a lefty, or is the image reversed? I'm not familir with the headstock logo, and can't read the writing behind the bridge.


It's supposed to be a lefty. The brand is Sardonyx (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sardonyx_(guitar))

https://www.guitarplayer.com/gear/john-lennons-weirdest-guitar-the-sardonyx


----------



## blacai




----------



## StevenC

blacai said:


>


I think you're looking for Post Your GAS


----------



## Thaeon

blacai said:


>



Launch it with a trebuchet and shoot it with a nuke.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

blacai said:


>



Is that Belial from Basket Case?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sankey's builds make me sad. Nice woods, hideous klein esque ergo shapes.


----------



## pott

I have a Sankey (http://www.sankeyguitars.com/black-mamba). Unfortunately, it arrived just at the start of an almost 2 years-long hiatus, and I've genuinely not even touched it. I feel terrible, but I'm also not into punishing/pushing myself. When I feel like it, I will play it and love it.

I will say this: Mike is a super cool dude, and extremely talented builder and designer. I told him what shape I was into based on his past designed and he just nailed my wishes the first time.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Demiurge

^The background looks like a display case in a pawn shop that was robbed. I could believe a story the guitar was among their inventory where the thieves deigned to leave this behind.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

blacai said:


>



Those things are awesome. I saw one of my friend's old band live many years ago and he used one with a vocoder and thought it was the cooleat thing ever.

That said, this is still my favorite use of this instrument.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> ^The background looks like a display case in a pawn shop that was robbed. I could believe a story the guitar was among their inventory where the thieves deigned to leave this behind.


Lone survivor 2020.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Has this one made the rounds 50 times yet? 

76 lbs, 1979 NAMM exhibition. 1 of 1 AFAIK.


----------



## Seabeast2000

blacai said:


>



Reminds me of these for some reason. Twin tracks as I recall.


----------



## ElRay

Demiurge said:


> ^The background looks like a display case in a pawn shop that was robbed. I could believe a story the guitar was among their inventory where the thieves deigned to leave this behind.


... or they staged the robbery to leave it behind.

Reminds me of a story back when those Garfield window plushes were popular. Somebody left their car unlocked at a Mal parking lot, hopping that the one their SO left in the car would be stolen. They arrived back and found seven in the car.


----------



## Kaura

Edit: Nevermind, not production models. Just one of a kind prototypes. And for a good reason...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Edit: Nevermind, not production models. Just one of a kind prototypes. And for a good reason...


From the Wylde Audio Design Group?


----------



## Science_Penguin

Kaura said:


> Edit: Nevermind, not production models. Just one of a kind prototypes. And for a good reason...



In case you want to use your guitar as a pick for a much bigger guitar? 

Or like... a ridiculously thick string on a flagpole; Djent's final form?


----------



## lurè




----------



## Kaura

lurè said:


> View attachment 83728



Wait, this wasn't the "post your GAS" thread. 

Reminds me of my ultimate GAS:


----------



## SSK0909

lurè said:


> View attachment 83728


My mind is blown... why is it a dog... AND a beach. Life's a beach? This is almost as strange as anime.


----------



## spudmunkey

SSK0909 said:


> My mind is blown... why is it a dog... AND a beach. Life's a beach? This is almost as strange as anime.



I was thinking maybe it was a seal or sea lion...but not with floppy ears.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Is that a beach or a dog wave?


----------



## lurè

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is that a beach or a dog wave?



I guess both


----------



## arasys

doggy rhoads, who would have thought..


----------



## Thaeon

lurè said:


> View attachment 83728



You know that weird, unsettled feeling your get from certain sub reddits? Yeah, that. Now I have to go look at Thanks I Hate It and Cool 3D World to try and forget.


----------



## Demiurge

I get it: "*surf's*... (p)*up*". Some real gentle comedy there.


----------



## TedEH

I'm not seeing the beach....?


----------



## odibrom

TedEH said:


> I'm not seeing the beach....?


It's the first Dog guitar, the dog's body is the sand, the rest of that greenish blue is the water as seen from above?


----------



## Demiurge

^I'm seeing the maple fretboard as the beach and the dog melded with the foamy crest of the wave. Why's the dog looking the wrong way, then? Ask the artist who birthed it.


----------



## TedEH

I see a dog eating a bone. The nose is under the bridge. I still can't see a beach.


----------



## odibrom

TedEH said:


> I see a dog eating a bone. The nose is under the bridge. I still can't see a beach.



lol, that's the yellow dog guitar, we're talking about the guitar in the previous post to that one...


----------



## Shawn

That dog/beach guitar is very strange. All I can think of is that maybe it’s a tribute to a dog that loved water and passed away?


----------



## Soya

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 83710


I actually kind of like it, please send help


----------



## TedEH

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh I was totally trying to see a beach in the yellow dog guitar. Now I see it. Don't mind me.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

What bothers me is that the dog looks to be unhappy and in pain...as if through some horrible godless science, the dog got melded into this abomination and it wants to be put out of its misery.

It's literally the look of dogs at the vet and whatnot that are dying.


----------



## Omzig

lurè said:


> View attachment 83728



Well Ruff


----------



## lurè

I'm still seeing the dog as the crest of the wave and not as the shore.


----------



## blacai




----------



## odibrom

That is a perfect mismatch design... "não joga a bota com a perdigota"... translate this from Portuguese...


----------



## Science_Penguin

I'm going to be very disappointed if those pickups are just normal-ass humbuckers under a plastic cover.


----------



## blacai




----------



## Seabeast2000

All that and a top mount jack.


----------



## Thaeon

blacai said:


>


----------



## Edika

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What bothers me is that the dog looks to be unhappy and in pain...as if through some horrible godless science, the dog got melded into this abomination and it wants to be put out of its misery.
> 
> It's literally the look of dogs at the vet and whatnot that are dying.



This viewpoint reminds me of an old British cartoon called "The Plague Dogs". Really grim stuff...


----------



## Shawn

blacai said:


>


Such a shame....guitar looks like it could have potential but that is hideous.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ please tell me the input jack is not where i think it is...


----------



## Seabeast2000

modeled after the endangered Titted Fish.


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè




----------



## odibrom

WTF??? damn, that's not even funny, just really really fugly...


----------



## Demiurge

But after Kid Rock and Ted Nugent buy theirs, what's the market?


----------



## jephjacques

lurè said:


> View attachment 84080



absolutely losing my mind over this


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lurè said:


> View attachment 84081



Why is he wearing an alligator skin scarf?


----------



## SlamLiguez

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 83708
> View attachment 83709
> View attachment 83710
> View attachment 83711
> View attachment 83712



That Ironbird doing the stanky leg ain't too bad


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> Why is he wearing an alligator skin scarf?



For the same reason he is even there, none. Absolutely no reason whatsoever for that really really fugly piece of sh*t. i don't care if it sounds or plays great (which I think it will? a minimum at least), burn that thing.


----------



## spudmunkey

lurè said:


> View attachment 84081


----------



## efiltsohg

^ those three are just boring, but the gold face one fucking rules


----------



## spudmunkey

I do love the artwork selected for the middle one, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

"Signature is part of the artwork and not an actual signature"


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

who is it supposed to be?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

M3CHK1LLA said:


> who is it supposed to be?



Brian Dennehy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> who is it supposed to be?



Latoya Jackson, Rose.....


----------



## kisielk

Seen on the local craigslist


----------



## lurè




----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> View attachment 84156



The horse keeps on eye on your string trees so previous doesn't happen. NEEEEIGHHH!!


----------



## efiltsohg

lurè said:


> View attachment 84156



I want that so bad


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè




----------



## kisielk

lurè said:


> View attachment 84198


That’s why you shouldn’t leave your semihollow in the car on a hot day.


----------



## Seabeast2000

that thing is missing some DNA.


----------



## lurè

Seabeast2000 said:


> that thing is missing some DNA.


It's the primordial semihollow that generated the modern ones.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

lurè said:


> View attachment 84197



I kinda want it


You know


For jazz and stuff


----------



## asopala

lurè said:


> View attachment 84197



Whoever uses that guitar has more creativity than me, I tell you h'wat.

Though in all honesty, I don't mind 10 strings. Yes, G#0 is a bit low, but you don't HAVE to tune it that way. Curious what Josh Travis would do with one of those in his funky tunings.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Demiurge

Ill-conceived mods can be tragic but rushed jobs like these are another level. Like the world couldn't wait another minute to plan tuner placement for their 13-0-0-13-0-11-0-0-11-0 to be unleashed.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ some pro customer work right there. 

what brand is that....nvm


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bass vi conversion headstock?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Also I'm sure he used a correct Stew Mac drill press.


----------



## I play music

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 84120


Is that a Harley Benton? That's truely 'Murican man!


----------



## spudmunkey

I play music said:


> Is that a Harley Benton? That's truely 'Murican man!



It is a Harley Benton, but even more hilarious...he's a Finn. I'll bet you didn't see that coming.



I apologize for BLOWING YOUR GODDAMN MINDS!


----------



## I play music

spudmunkey said:


> It is a Harley Benton, but even more hilarious...he's a Finn. I'll bet you didn't see that coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for BLOWING YOUR GODDAMN MINDS!



That guy must be the biggest troll ever


----------



## lurè




----------



## Zhysick

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 84261



I have thought several times doing this but doing it right... it could be a cheap way to get a 34" baritone guitar


----------



## I play music

lurè said:


> View attachment 84290


I would like to kinda try it. Not sure if comfortable.


----------



## 77zark77

The Jem-inspired is pure perversity ! so I like it


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

This video DEFINITELY deserves a place on this thread.


----------



## spudmunkey

...have they never seen a Telecaster Top Hat switch?


----------



## asopala

I play music said:


> I would like to kinda try it. Not sure if comfortable.



They have Strats in that style. Great idea for a travel guitar, but the neck dive is ridiculous. You could basically use the neck as a pendulum held up by the body.


----------



## odibrom

the blood on those frets... those fret ends... outch...


----------



## vilk

NSFW



Spoiler



This isn't a guitar, but I did find it in the musical instruments section of Craigslist


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vilk said:


> This isn't a guitar, but I did find it in the musical instruments section of Craigslist



If that's down in Chicago I'll go halfsies with you. I'll take odd months and alternating weekends.


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> This isn't a guitar, but I did find it in the musical instruments section of Craigslist



Average height of a male from Jesus's part of the world, in the time he would have lived, is about 5'5". There are no mentions of the bible of Jesus having atypical height, and in fact Isaiah 53:2 says "he had no form or majesty that we should look at him, and no beauty that we should desire him". 

That 5'5" average height is 4" shorter than the current average height, or roughly 6% shorter. Applying the same ratio to the current average height of an adult female from the region as 5'4", that should put the average height of an adult female from the region to be just over 5'.

Looking at the photo of the "top" person pictured here at...what would you say...3'8" given the difference between the tops of their heads/shoulders, and the heels of their feet?

Oh oh...

But worst of all, what is that, a 2-3/4-octave neck?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Average height of a male from Jesus's part of the world, in the time he would have lived, is about 5'5". There are no mentions of the bible of Jesus having atypical height, and in fact Isaiah 53:2 says "he had no form or majesty that we should look at him, and no beauty that we should desire him".
> 
> That 5'5" average height is 4" shorter than the current average height, or roughly 6% shorter. Applying the same ratio to the current average height of an adult female from the region as 5'4", that should put the average height of an adult female from the region to be just over 5'.
> 
> Looking at the photo of the "top" person pictured here at...what would you say...3'8" given the difference between the tops of their heads/shoulders, and the heels of their feet?
> 
> Oh oh...
> 
> But worst of all, what is that, a 2-3/4-octave neck?



You know that's John and Yoko, right?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'll take amorphous hollowbody thx.


----------



## Demiurge

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know that's John and Yoko, right?



I always thought John was lightly cursing in that line, but maybe he was talking to Jesus.


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know that's John and Yoko, right?



Yes, that was my first thought, of course. But the more I thought about it, his hair is longer IRL, didn't wear sunglasses at that "famous" photoshoot, and Yoko is taller than that...the less sure I was.


----------



## 77zark77

odibrom said:


> the blood on those frets... those fret ends... outch...


----------



## Merrekof

77zark77 said:


>


Replace the red pickups with either gold or black, clean up the fretboard and I like it!


----------



## Demiurge

A guitar body with blood on it screams: THIS GUITAR IS A WEAPON RAWRRR!

Blood on the fretboard- I dunno- maybe work on the calluses a little? Or, it's a super-pretentious thing like, "Other people _play_ music, but I _bleed my music_, man. [plays A pentatonic blues lick]"


----------



## 77zark77

look em closely, those blood stains replace the inlays
Double dose at 12th fret, nice idea if you ask


----------



## odibrom

@77zark77 you should look for/at a guitar @pondman built a couple years ago...

... on that photo, every regular dotted fret has a larger/darker "blood" stain...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

And don't forget his signature bone fragment model... metal af.


----------



## odibrom

High Plains Drifter said:


> And don't forget his signature bone fragment model... metal af.



yep, I was talking about that one...


----------



## lurè




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

lurè said:


> View attachment 84323


would have been cooler if they had shifted the bridge to be in the corner of bugs bunnys mouth, painted it orange and was in the shape of a carrot...

...a missed opportunity


----------



## lurè




----------



## Seabeast2000

Missed the Live After Death tour by a few decades.


----------



## blacai




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

blacai said:


>



Maybe this one isn't so bad? I don't know what it's supposed to be. It seems to be modeled after something. Star Wars or some shit? I'd like to know the story on this and what the features are.


----------



## blacai

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Maybe this one isn't so bad? I don't know what it's supposed to be. It seems to be modeled after something. Star Wars or some shit? I'd like to know the story on this and what the features are.


http://www.hutchinsonguitars.com/product/cybertech/

Actually I kind of like it...maybe "too much" but seems interesting


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## A-Branger

please no


----------



## spudmunkey

Nlelith said:


>



_[Frank Stallone has entered the chat]_


----------



## blacai

Nlelith said:


>


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nlelith said:


>


----------



## sleewell

hey bro you are pretty drunk, are you sure you should be operating that saw?

hold my beer


----------



## Zhysick

blacai said:


>



This one doesn't belong here!!!

IT IS FUCKING AWESOME!!


----------



## odibrom

Funny goes on both ways, either as silly or as awesome, but not gorgeous... i think...


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=133422552264

Been wanting a Steinberger headless for years but can't afford the original ones, why are the Spirit versions so expensive now? It's BS!. LOL


----------



## lurè




----------



## TedEH

^ That makes me think of the synth bikes made by that Look Mum No Computer guy.


----------



## SDMFVan

Nlelith said:


>



That looks like one of those movie posters from Ghana:


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Chyle what the hell is this?


----------



## spudmunkey

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Chyle what the hell is this?



Is it any worse than these?




Ok, maybe yes...but only slightly.


----------



## Demiurge

^That's like a tuxedo T-shirt.


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> ^That's like a tuxedo T-shirt.



The "mullet" of torso coverings?


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Demiurge

The _"hurr-hurr, I put the neck on crooked"_ type is quite the subculture in terrible guitars.


----------



## Seabeast2000

That's a tooth.


----------



## vilk




----------



## Seabeast2000

What in ... is that a guitar neck?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Chyle what the hell is this?


That’s fret access boy!


----------



## vilk

I've got some serious GAS for this one!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

spudmunkey said:


> Is it any worse than these?
> View attachment 84785
> View attachment 84786
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe yes...but only slightly.


Hey...HEY!......I want an ML acoustic. (Because I'm tacky as fuck)


----------



## TedEH

I was tempted to buy an ML uke a couple o times. The ML shape is just the right kind of tacky sometimes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Hey...HEY!......I want an ML acoustic. (Because I'm tacky as fuck)



I'm kinda surprised you don't have one already.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm kinda surprised you don't have one already.



Lol. Me too honestly


----------



## MoonJelly

I agree, would own an ML acoustic. They are under the 'funny, but awesome' category for me.


----------



## odibrom

funny is either awesome or awful... the second most often...


----------



## budda

The fact that this thread is at over 200 pages is something.


----------



## vilk

budda said:


> The fact that this thread is at over 200 pages is something.


Over 5 years ago... It's my baby


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè




----------



## odibrom

lurè said:


> View attachment 85035



Fake (as photoshoped), but cute...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

....wow


----------



## Edika

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ....wow



I'm guessing you're illustrating the difference between the original ESP bones vs the poorly executed copy.


----------



## TedEH

I was ok with it until I realized they were gripping their bones.


----------



## I play music

Edika said:


> I'm guessing you're illustrating the difference between the original ESP bones vs the poorly executed copy.


The ESP is a poor idea poorly executed
The second one is an excellently executed satire that gave me a good laugh


----------



## odibrom

Just found this one in facebook marketplace around my corner... i think it's beautiful and priced right at 260€... or maybe not...


----------



## Edika

I play music said:


> The ESP is a poor idea poorly executed
> The second one is an excellently executed satire that gave me a good laugh



Don't tell that to @Randy


----------



## Randy

Haters gonna hate  But the ESP is a famously bad repro of the J. Frog model so it deserves the flaming. Considering all the carved shapes ESP makes, it's amazing to me how bad they messed it up.


----------



## possumkiller

odibrom said:


> Just found this one in facebook marketplace around my corner... i think it's beautiful and priced right at 260€... or maybe not...


I love everything about it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Oh look..it's the signature guitar of @Spaced Out Ace 
(When you see it....)


----------



## Zhysick

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh look..it's the signature guitar of @Spaced Out Ace
> (When you see it....)



Isn't that just a moded PS60? With custom paint and crome buckers and rings... I feel I am missing something.


----------



## broj15

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ....wow



Not a guitar but this reminds me of the stupid NA localized names they have to use in JJBA to avoid copyright infringement. Ie.


----------



## spudmunkey

broj15 said:


> Not a guitar but this reminds me of the stupid NA localized names they have to use in JJBA to avoid copyright infringement. Ie.



Makes me think of "Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles".


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh look..it's the signature guitar of @Spaced Out Ace
> (When you see it....)


Pretty sure that's a Paul Stanley Iceman, but okay.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Pretty sure that's a Paul Stanley Iceman, but okay.



Look behind it


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> The fact that this thread is at over 200 pages is something.


It's mostly just reposts of the Wangcaster.


Randy said:


> Haters gonna hate  But the ESP is a famously bad repro of the J. Frog model so it deserves the flaming. Considering all the carved shapes ESP makes, it's amazing to me how bad they messed it up.
> 
> View attachment 85143


George Lynch's only cool guitar is his blue PRS.


----------



## Randy

StevenC said:


> George Lynch's only cool guitar is his blue PRS.



Okay NOW you're just trying to piss me off


----------



## StevenC

Randy said:


> Okay NOW you're just trying to piss me off


Ok, the 7s with motorized pickups are kinda cool.


----------



## Zhysick

StevenC said:


> George Lynch's only cool guitar is his blue PRS.



WHAT?


----------



## Randy

Mullet arcade bully George Lynch is best George Lynch.


----------



## StevenC

It's great getting some new and deserving content in this thread


----------



## Zhysick

StevenC said:


> It's great getting some new and deserving content in this thread



 I would hate you if that wasn't funny.

Also, Giant's Causeway is one of the most marvelous places I have ever been so... you are forgiven


----------



## StevenC

Zhysick said:


> I would hate you if that wasn't funny.
> 
> Also, Giant's Causeway is one of the most marvelous places I have ever been so... you are forgiven


People keep telling me both of those things.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So....this exists...


----------



## Seabeast2000

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So....this exists...


Made responsibly. Headstock left normal.


----------



## odibrom

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So....this exists...



It's called the "Caster of Tetanus" or "Tetanuscaster"... as for the add's title... I wonder why it got that (nick)name...?


----------



## Hollowway

Randy said:


> Mullet arcade bully George Lynch


----------



## spudmunkey

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So....this exists...



Nailed it.


----------



## 777timesgod

- Mooooom, I want you to buy me a custom BC Rich 7 string like Pat O'Brien had.


- No, you know that we have one at home.
*BC Rich Custom 7 at home*


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Before anyone asks, "What were they thinking?" don't bother. They weren't thinking.


----------



## odibrom

^^ with a little search in REVERB, there's a guy selling WIDE NECK 6 stringers... errr 7 stringers converted to 6 string guitars... viewer's caution is advised... looking at these last photos my first thought was... "he's getting better at carving, those look cleaner now"... but not good enough yet, so expect to keep seeing atrocities like these popping up here and there... https://reverb.com/shop/gear-locker-1236 don't say I didn't warn you... but now I'm not sure these are from the same folk...


----------



## dmlinger

That Reverb Shop stresses me out...


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> ^^ with a little search in REVERB, there's a guy selling WIDE NECK 6 stringers... errr 7 stringers converted to 6 string guitars... viewer's caution is advised... looking at these last photos my first thought was... "he's getting better at carving, those look cleaner now"... but not good enough yet, so expect to keep seeing atrocities like these popping up here and there... https://reverb.com/shop/gear-locker-1236 don't say I didn't warn you... but now I'm not sure these are from the same folk...



Is that the "scallopwnd" guy?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I know this isn’t exactly a guitar. But bear with me, it’s that time of year again.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Is that the "scallopwnd" guy?



I have no idea...




dmlinger said:


> That Reverb Shop stresses me out...



I warned you...


----------



## bostjan

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> View attachment 85313
> I know this isn’t exactly a guitar. But bear with me, it’s that time of year again.



I know it's an unpopular opinion and basically makes me a soccer mom or whatever, but I love pumpkin spice. I'd be all over those bass strings if they were real.


----------



## TedEH

I was thinking the same thing when I saw it.  I'd play pumpkin spice bass strings.


----------



## Seabeast2000

What music would pumpkin spice strings inspire you to play?


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> What music would pumpkin spice strings inspire you to play?



Coffee House.
Bob-for-apple-core.
Or just Smashing Pumpkins cover tunes.
...or pretty much whatever...


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Coffee House.
> Bob-for-apple-core.
> Or just Smashing Pumpkins cover tunes.
> ...or pretty much whatever...


No Air Supply? Hmmph.


----------



## TedEH

Seems like perfect youtube-type content. "(Pumpkin) Spice World Metal Version"


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Seabeast2000 said:


> What music would pumpkin spice strings inspire you to play?


Spice girls?


----------



## Shawn

odibrom said:


> ^^ with a little search in REVERB, there's a guy selling WIDE NECK 6 stringers... errr 7 stringers converted to 6 string guitars... viewer's caution is advised... looking at these last photos my first thought was... "he's getting better at carving, those look cleaner now"... but not good enough yet, so expect to keep seeing atrocities like these popping up here and there... https://reverb.com/shop/gear-locker-1236 don't say I didn't warn you... but now I'm not sure these are from the same folk...


What the hell is he thinking? That just looks all kinds of wrong.


----------



## 777timesgod

I though that this was so cheesy that I had to post it, featured in the funny guitars thread in the past. Be the star of your local Photograph/Music club or the weirdo... Love that Quad bridge though.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...1984-nikon-f3-kamera-1of-2/1314790967-74-4810


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just because you can, doesn't mean you should

.


----------



## efiltsohg

That Yamaha is so sick


----------



## MaxOfMetal

efiltsohg said:


> That Yamaha is so sick



Yeah, the Flying Samurai were neat as fuck.


----------



## jephjacques

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Before anyone asks, "What were they thinking?" don't bother. They weren't thinking.



this dude thinks "shredding" means literally shredding your hands


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 85374


I would totally buy this, just to spite traditionalists.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> just because you can, doesn't mean you should
> 
> View attachment 85371
> View attachment 85372
> 
> View attachment 85374
> 
> View attachment 85375
> 
> View attachment 85377




I kind of dig the awkwardness of most of these guitars


----------



## asopala

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I would totally buy this, just to spite traditionalists.



I actually think it works. Purple firebird, basically.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


> just because you can, doesn't mean you should
> 
> .
> View attachment 85370
> View attachment 85371
> View attachment 85372
> View attachment 85373
> View attachment 85374
> View attachment 85375
> View attachment 85377


I like the purple Tele beast.


----------



## vilk

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 85377


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 85443



OK, do I'll admit I don't really have an eye for V guitars...what am I missing?


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Spicypickles

spudmunkey said:


> OK, do I'll admit I don't really have an eye for V guitars...what am I missing?



Typical midwestern wife, just a little wide. I know that’s not PC nowadays, whatever.


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> OK, do I'll admit I don't really have an eye for V guitars...what am I missing?


Look at them shoulders and that pickguard. Thicc af.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

spudmunkey said:


> OK, do I'll admit I don't really have an eye for V guitars...what am I missing?


----------



## guitaardvark

Moving up near the SF Bay Area has not disappointed me.


----------



## spudmunkey

The pink one that "chicks dig:





The "custom 4 string V":


----------



## KnightBrolaire

guitaardvark said:


> Moving up the SF Bay Area has not disappointed me.


I hope this is satire, but I've been using cl long enough to know better.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

That’s one well maintained bich.


----------



## MFB

Seabeast2000 said:


> What music would pumpkin spice strings inspire you to play?



I don't know, but it's a pre-requisite that this has to be able to loop over whatever it is


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## lewis

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



Was following this on FB.
I still dont understand why?!

Imagine now needing a re-fret

He also cut the agile headstock in half and butchered the shape haha


----------



## odibrom

link please!...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## High Plains Drifter

@spudmunkey- We're in the process of remodeling our guest bathroom. I even told my wife that "It needs something unique to finish it off". I really don't know whether to curse you or praise you.


----------



## BornToLooze

I was looking at 9 strings earlier and saw this. I might be wrong, but isn't it the high strings that are supposed to be doubled?


----------



## spudmunkey

BornToLooze said:


> I was looking at 9 strings earlier and saw this. I might be wrong, but isn't it the high strings that are supposed to be doubled?
> 
> Not necessarily. I've seen a 10-string Taylor where only the lower 4 strings were doubled.


----------



## odibrom

BornToLooze said:


> I was looking at 9 strings earlier and saw this. I might be wrong, but isn't it the high strings that are supposed to be doubled?


without seeing the headstock we can never know... however, when the double course string is not full, generally, it's the high strings that are doubled... and judging by their saddles, I'm inclined to assume that these are sitting the the wrong nut slot...? so, yeah, missing some strings there...?


----------



## spudmunkey

I've seen a Taylor 10-string that was this way, and it made sense to me. Thick lush chords, without the high end sharp "zing".

That was an acoustic, though.. for an electric, it also makes some sense as you've got two-3 strings for melody and soloing, still with some low-end shimmer.

https://reverb.com/item/33012054-mortone-9-string-3x2-3-telecaster-style-guitar-sunburst


----------



## odibrom

my "general" idea in this matter is different than yours then, all cool, we live, we learn...


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

BC Dick.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> BC Dick.


I honestly don't really mind the Beast headstock, I even kinda like it. It's the Widow headstock that looks like shit and never should've existed.


----------



## bostjan

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I honestly don't really mind the Beast headstock, I even kinda like it. It's the Widow headstock that looks like shit and never should've existed.



Guess you prefer franks to beans then?! 

But all of this complaining about headstocks... things aren't so bad. There was once a time that guitar manufacturers thought this headstock was cool:


----------



## tedtan

^
That look like something Gibson would do. Was that after Gibson bought Kramer?


----------



## bostjan

tedtan said:


> ^
> That look like something Gibson would do. Was that after Gibson bought Kramer?


It does look like that!  But no, that was built in the mid-1980's.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Guess you prefer franks to beans then?!
> 
> But all of this complaining about headstocks... things aren't so bad. There was once a time that guitar manufacturers thought this headstock was cool:


Specifically...one manufacturer?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

bostjan said:


> Guess you prefer franks to beans then?!


I am unsure what you mean by that


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I am unsure what you mean by that


he means you prefer dick to balls


----------



## Leviathus

That red Kramer is so ridiculous haha.


----------



## odibrom

... is that a Klingon space ship in disguise?


----------



## Bodes

Could you imagine the level of elitism that would spew out from the mouths of "true metalheads" if you jumped on stage playing that Kramer?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> BC Dick.





bostjan said:


> Guess you prefer franks to beans then?!





KnightBrolaire said:


> he means you prefer dick to balls



Jesus fucking Christ I only just got the fucking joke even though it's right in the post itself


----------



## odibrom

@The Spanish Inquisition it's in the void...


----------



## John

I found this chopped up Douglas strat posted for sale, from another group. Believe:


----------



## bostjan

johnucol said:


> I found this chopped up Douglas strat posted for sale, from another group. Believe:


$450 for a Douglas?! $450 for a totally hacked up Douglas?!


----------



## BenjaminW

johnucol said:


> I found this chopped up Douglas strat posted for sale, from another group. Believe:


Here we see the inspiration behind Gibson's Modern Flying V and the Strandberg Boden.


----------



## Seabeast2000

$650 value @bostjan , my guy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"USA"? Aren't those like bottom barrel cheap af Rondo Music guitars?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'd accept $25 to have that fire hazard recycled... what a piece of shit.


----------



## odibrom

It's "functional" art...


----------



## Splenetic

Meth heads getting artistic with their trash.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Bodes

If you take off the crazy yahoo branding, that'd be an awesome guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That guitar really takes me back to the early 00's when every company under the sun needed a custom branded guitar or hot rod or motorcycle to display in their corporate headquarters lobby.


----------



## Leviathus

Bodes said:


> If you take off the crazy yahoo branding, that'd be an awesome guitar.


tbh i think it's pretty sick regardless


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> That guitar really takes me back to the early 00's when every company under the sun needed a custom branded guitar or hot rod or motorcycle to display in their corporate headquarters lobby.



Ha, I was just thinking "this is an Orange County Chopper episode".


----------



## Seabeast2000

low effort meme


----------



## MaxOfMetal

These companies would pretty much write blank checks for this stuff, I'm sure there was no complaining from Gibson.


----------



## Soya

Just like the Jager guitar from Schecter, can't say I didn't want one in my drinking days.


----------



## spudmunkey

Guilds often intrigue me...but I dont think I actually like many. 




X-702


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I like that blue bass


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

bostjan said:


> I know it's an unpopular opinion and basically makes me a soccer mom or whatever, but I love pumpkin spice. I'd be all over those bass strings if they were real.



You're not alone. I am constantly mocked by family and friends for my love of pumpkin spice coffee.


----------



## possumkiller

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I like that blue bass


I like the fret marker on the overhang after the last fret.


----------



## Bodes

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I like that blue bass



Agreed! I'd rock the crap out of that blue bass!


----------



## Seabeast2000

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> You're not alone. I am constantly mocked by family and friends for my love of pumpkin spice coffee.



Only when I have my knee boots and leggings on can I properly enjoy Pumpkin Spice coffee.



possumkiller said:


> I like the fret marker on the overhang after the last fret.



Guild did some weird shit back then.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

This guy's entire reverb shop is so fucking cursed. Here's a link to for your entertainment:


https://reverb.com/shop/maciejs-gear-depot-10


----------



## Demiurge

^I always have dreams where I'm at a guitar shop with all these unique, cool looking guitars. The dreams always go the same way as it gets closer to the end, though, as the guitars all start warping into weird, unplayable shapes. A lot like these. It's almost unsettling.


----------



## bostjan

It looks like the one string bass is available in a fanned fret version


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

At first I wasn't see the huge deal..until the pics went on and got progressively worse. A couple of those wouldn't be too bad if they weren't done by a crazy person.

That's spastic meth Ironbird takes the cake for me. Whew lawd chile he need some milk

EDIT: Now that I'm looking more....it kinda looks like Johnny Bravo


----------



## odibrom

... Check his videos... yes, he has some videos demonstrating the _instruments_... sometimes difficult to understand what he's saying...

... is he using different divisions of the octave? some of those look weirdly sized... and those scallops... and bridges... and nuts...


----------



## I play music

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


I like this one


----------



## Wildebeest

I play music said:


> I like this one


Yeah this one is sick


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

I play music said:


> I like this one





Wildebeest said:


> Yeah this one is sick


----------



## bostjan

I'm a weirdo, too, but you all knew that already.


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> It looks like the one string bass is available in a fanned fret version


I think that's a "fine tuning" intonation adjustment. Eyeballing it, it looks like a 2-1 ratio in addition to the relatively coarse adjustment screw.


----------



## bostjan

ElRay said:


> I think that's a "fine tuning" intonation adjustment. Eyeballing it, it looks like a 2-1 ratio in addition to the relatively coarse adjustment screw.



According to the item description, you can order the bass in a variety of options, including:



> versions scaled 35" to 32"



I know that *probably* does *not* mean fanned fret, but I want it to be fanned fret so bad.


----------



## odibrom

One string fanned fret makes sense...


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> One string fanned fret makes sense...



I feel like I would have to buy one if someone put that much effort into something that makes so much sense. I'd have to get one of the multicoloured string packs, too, where each string was a different colour, so I didn't get confused restringing it. I might contact the builder and also ask him if I can order one with an extra wide string spacing and nut width.


----------



## downburst82

I had a Dipinto branded guitar before and it was pretty good. I know he runs a music store as well as sells used stuff. I guess its a joke? 




https://www.facebook.com/48954498871/posts/10158907487763872/


----------



## mbardu

Did.....did someone put orange-flavored frosting on that.....thing?


----------



## Albake21

mbardu said:


> Did.....did someone put orange-flavored frosting on that.....thing?


I legit thought that was a cake at first until I noticed the neck was real


----------



## KnightBrolaire

downburst82 said:


> I had a Dipinto branded guitar before and it was pretty good. I know he runs a music store as well as sells used stuff. I guess its a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/48954498871/posts/10158907487763872/


yeah must be a joke. His other builds look pretty good. That paintjob is worse than my first one lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

That's like.. a bad carve with bad paint on top right?


----------



## Demiurge

"I mixed epoxy and _____ to make a guitar body", this time with boxed mac cheese powder.


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> "I mixed epoxy and _____ to make a guitar body", this time with boxed mac cheese powder.



maybe melted circus peanut marshmallow candies?


----------



## Joan Maal

downburst82 said:


> I had a Dipinto branded guitar before and it was pretty good. I know he runs a music store as well as sells used stuff. I guess its a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/48954498871/posts/10158907487763872/



Im sure that is a cake


----------



## Seabeast2000

I kind of want to see the routes.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Viper III. just kidding.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 86097
> 
> 
> Viper III. just kidding.



You know, I kinda like it. Maybe not in that trim, but it has potential.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I kinda like it. Maybe not in that trim, but it has potential.


I do too. It's def intriguing.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I kinda like it. Maybe not in that trim, but it has potential.


Yeah I don't hate it. The headstock should be changed I think but...the rest of it could be something


----------



## Humbuck

I like it too!


----------



## Splenetic

I don't like it.


I freakin' love it. What is it? I want three. Honestly, I can't take my eyes off it. Love the blue finish too. Saving the pic.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Splenetic said:


> I don't like it.
> 
> 
> I freakin' love it. What is it? I want three. Honestly, I can't take my eyes off it. Love the blue finish too. Saving the pic.


https://www.lanzi.com.ar/english


----------



## Splenetic

Wow, that guy can design. Seriously sharp looking axes, not just the posted model. Thanks!


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> ... I might contact the builder and also ask him if I can order one with an extra wide string spacing and nut width.


Well, if we're going that far, then I ask for a speed loader so you can adjust the tuning by swapping-out the different colored strings (gauge).


----------



## ElRay

Demiurge said:


> "I mixed epoxy and _____ to make a guitar body", this time with boxed mac cheese powder.


I've been on a Face-Off re-watch binge and it looks like a bad polyfoam pour with a bad paint job.


Joan Maal said:


> Im sure that is a cake


Fondant is definitely smoother and I'm hard pressed to think of any butter cream icing jobs that rough - an initial crumb-coat maybe ...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Its Rasped Saltcake with a brushed latex glaze. Served family style. 

https://m.facebook.com/dipintoguita...487593872/?type=3&source=54&ref=page_internal


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

Is it in tune? I wonder if one can use it for a wet/dry/wet rig?...


----------



## I play music

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 86150
> View attachment 86151
> View attachment 86152


I want to hear someone pick a string on that.


----------



## Soya

Probably good for liquid leads


----------



## bostjan

I wonder if the scale length is long enough to get a decent djent tone.

Maybe the motor doubles as an eBow?

Maybe it fires a torpedo that looks like a mandolin?

Also, finally a guitar to go with this pick: https://www.greatbigstuff.com/products/giant-guitar-pick-1


----------



## I play music

bostjan said:


> I wonder if the scale length is long enough to get a decent djent tone.
> 
> Maybe the motor doubles as an eBow?
> 
> Maybe it fires a torpedo that looks like a mandolin?
> 
> Also, finally a guitar to go with this pick: https://www.greatbigstuff.com/products/giant-guitar-pick-1


They also have a huge guitar it seems https://www.greatbigstuff.com/collections/music-movies/products/guitar


----------



## I play music

I play music said:


> They also have a huge guitar it seems https://www.greatbigstuff.com/collections/music-movies/products/guitar






So found this on Wikipedia, would be a De Rosa GA-180 but cannot find anything about the brand or where these are sold ..


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Did that Riff Raff character switch from rap to rock or some shit?


----------



## Splenetic

Evolved from Riff Raff, to Riff Riff.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

who?


----------



## spudmunkey

M3CHK1LLA said:


> who?



Dan Jacobs of Atreyu


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Dan Jacobs of Atreyu



Folks have some weird midlife crisis. 




His ESPs were cool as fuck.


----------



## Choop

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks have some weird midlife crisis.
> 
> View attachment 86275
> 
> 
> His ESPs were cool as fuck.



I used to want one of those bloody ex models so bad! He had/has that green one, too, that was really just a cheaper LTD EX wrapped in green duct tape.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The funnier part is this is a 2018 Reissue, had it TT'd then seemingly immediately lists it for $2300. Not sure if a for-profit venture or buyer's remorse.


----------



## Spicypickles

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks have some weird midlife crisis.
> 
> View attachment 86275
> 
> 
> His ESPs were cool as fuck.


I remember his ESPS getting shit on so much back when they first came out. The EX was ok, but his V was dope


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spicypickles said:


> I remember his ESPS getting shit on so much back when they first came out. The EX was ok, but his V was dope



I'm in the opposite camp, loved the EX and was lukewarm on the V. 

I can't help it, as cheesy as it is, I dig me some blood spatter.


----------



## Spicypickles

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm in the opposite camp, loved the EX and was lukewarm on the V.
> 
> I can't help it, as cheesy as it is, I dig me some blood spatter.


Didn’t his v have the splatter also, or was that a one off? But yea, I dug it too


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spicypickles said:


> Didn’t his v have the splatter also, or was that a one off? But yea, I dug it too



I'm 99.9% sure it did. I'm just more of an EX guy.


----------



## Spicypickles

Fair enough. Funnily, that was my second guitar, an Ltd ex. Super comfortable


----------



## Seabeast2000

in the not-absurd-but-someone-did-this category


----------



## Seabeast2000

Krull sequel


----------



## NickS

^I would definitely rock that V....


----------



## vilk

Seabeast2000 said:


> in the not-absurd-but-someone-did-this category



The most disturbing thing is the button placement. And the knobs. And the jack.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> in the not-absurd-but-someone-did-this category



Not quite the same train wreck, but still one for other reasons.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Not quite the same train wreck, but still one for other reasons.
> 
> View attachment 86368
> View attachment 86369



Are those real holes or Gilbert holes?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Are those real holes or Gilbert holes?








Real.


----------



## runbirdman

I actually thought that guitar was pretty cool when it first came out if it wasn’t for the most forward knob. I would never buy it but it is cool as a sort of violin-like guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

vilk said:


> The most disturbing thing is the button placement. And the knobs. And the jack.



Perhaps this will open your wallet. \


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## spudmunkey

What the ever-loving fuck...

Would the surface-screwed Bigsby have been a much better fit (strictly geometrically speaking, of course, not aesthetically or function-wise)?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I think the 10ms gif brings the sickness.


----------



## Omzig

spudmunkey said:


> What the ever-loving fuck...



Wow you too the words right out of my mouth lol....first thing i said once the pic load on screen i was WTF


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> What the ever-loving fuck...
> 
> Would the surface-screwed Bigsby have been a much better fit (strictly geometrically speaking, of course, not aesthetically or function-wise)?



It's an homage:


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's an homage:
> 
> View attachment 86379



Huh...
http://www.vibramate.com/vibramate-v7v-install.php

I wasn't wrong, though...looks like the screw-down one would indeed work better.


----------



## Blasphemer

I'm legit seriously into that tribute V


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yeah, the fretboad shouldn't sit so far into the body, letting the pickups move up some which would give more space for the Bigsby


----------



## Seabeast2000

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah, the fretboad shouldn't sit so far into the body, letting the pickups move up some which would give more space for the Bigsby


You have to want that configuration on your V , a lot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Huh...
> http://www.vibramate.com/vibramate-v7v-install.php
> 
> I wasn't wrong, though...looks like the screw-down one would indeed work better.



Folks were doing it way before Vibramate came out with the bar, all because of Lonnie Mack, who did it in the 60's when the B5 style wasn't readily available.


----------



## blacai




----------



## Science_Penguin

That's a face that says "N-no, honey, that dress doesn't make you look fat..."


----------



## seekfreed

That V doesn't look too bad


----------



## spudmunkey

Amusing google search results (note the last one):


----------



## 77zark77

^ Everything is multiscale except the frets !


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Even the dude is multi-scale.


----------



## I play music

spudmunkey said:


> Amusing google search results (note the last one):
> View attachment 86442


----------



## iamaom

https://reverb.com/item/36590537-4-...uble-sided-headless-busuyi-guitar-2020-orange


----------



## Seabeast2000

iamaom said:


> https://reverb.com/item/36590537-4-...uble-sided-headless-busuyi-guitar-2020-orange


Wow I want it


----------



## bostjan

That is a cool conversation piece, but I don't see it being practical for anything. 

Also, the guitar side's pickup placement makes no sense at all and has nothing to do with any of the limitations of trying to put a guitar on the back of a bass.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's an abomination


----------



## Seabeast2000

Option 50 Hyperdrive.


----------



## spudmunkey

iamaom said:


> https://reverb.com/item/36590537-4-...uble-sided-headless-busuyi-guitar-2020-orange



The listing says orange, but the ad is for a natural one. I've seen an orange one in the wild at Gelb Music in San Carlos a couple of years ago. I posted it in this thread, but have no idea how to find it...didn't save the pics for myself.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

spudmunkey said:


> Dan Jacobs of Atreyu


i know...i was just kidding 

if you check my sig you'll notice i own his blood splatter ex lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

blacai said:


>


You posted this in the wrong thread. That's awesome.


----------



## vilk

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You posted this in the wrong thread. That's awesome.


There's a ton of cool guitars in this thread. I would suggest changing the title, but I feel that that some thread titles have become too iconic not to keep.


----------



## odibrom

Some are funny and awesome, others are funny and gruesome. Both belong in this thread.


----------



## ajsfreily

vilk said:


> There's a ton of cool guitars in this thread. I would suggest changing the title, but I feel that that some thread titles have become too iconic not to keep.



Yup some of em, pretty epic!


----------



## spudmunkey

I like guitars with pointy headstocks. No...reeeeally pointy headstocks.






Capos:


----------



## gunshow86de

This Explorer shaped gig bag made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


> This Explorer shaped gig bag made me laugh for some reason.



It reminds me of gift wrapping a bicycle. 




_Oh, I wonder what can be in there, guys._


----------



## Leviathus

^ reminds me of this...


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

> Bolt-on neck


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Just so we're all on the same page, everyone is following @aguitaraday on IG right? 

https://instagram.com/aguitaraday?igshid=1qx4q6z78wez0


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

We are now!


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just so we're all on the same page, everyone is following @aguitaraday on IG right?
> 
> https://instagram.com/aguitaraday?igshid=1qx4q6z78wez0


My god I sure am now, thanks for the share


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Okay...that leather guitar tho. I've honestly wanted to see a guitar finished in leather. Kinda want one


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just so we're all on the same page, everyone is following @aguitaraday on IG right?
> 
> https://instagram.com/aguitaraday?igshid=1qx4q6z78wez0



Good tip. My last batch was from /r/diWHY subreddit.


----------



## odibrom

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> > Bolt-on neck



I was about to post that one... would love to see the rest of it, it sure is promising... nevertheless, it should be ok for chugging...


----------



## possumkiller

Dude that double skull flying v is fucking perfect!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



Oh my lord. I need this guitar. It will be perfect for when I start a Ska band named "1999" someday.


----------



## Seabeast2000

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Oh my lord. I need this guitar. It will be perfect for when I start a Ska band named "1999" someday.


pLEASE TELL ME WAAAAAAAAAAAA, MY CAR IS IN THE FRONT YARRRRD, SLEEPING WITH MY CLOTHES ON....


1999 threw me back a bit.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Oh man, there's an LP version of it for sale on eBay right now! 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=254173577891

A liiiiiiittle pricey though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

https://reverb.com/item/36663948-ba...gf6dN4LTu6wQ3PcRPyif3sctU1qFDY4X0MWf-30UJcwrI


----------



## spudmunkey

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> https://reverb.com/item/36663948-bass-guitar-custom-hand-carved-2019-blue?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=23845101650510455&utm_content=23845171085230455&utm_term=Caro - Make Noise - No Border - 10.2&fbclid=IwAR1Knoeb9YweZegf6dN4LTu6wQ3PcRPyif3sctU1qFDY4X0MWf-30UJcwrI



Yeah, the front if that thing is one thing...but then you see the back...


----------



## Albake21

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> https://reverb.com/item/36663948-bass-guitar-custom-hand-carved-2019-blue?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=23845101650510455&utm_content=23845171085230455&utm_term=Caro - Make Noise - No Border - 10.2&fbclid=IwAR1Knoeb9YweZegf6dN4LTu6wQ3PcRPyif3sctU1qFDY4X0MWf-30UJcwrI


What even is it? Kinda looks like a head crab from Half Life.


----------



## r33per

Albake21 said:


> What even is it? Kinda looks like a head crab from Half Life.


If only.
Lamarr!!!!


----------



## possumkiller

What?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Was it once a BCR or something?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It looks like HR Giger decided to spunk on a piece of paper, trace it and make it into a guitar shape


----------



## r33per

possumkiller said:


> What?


https://half-life.fandom.com/wiki/Lamarr


----------



## Seabeast2000

don't blue crabs grow their claws back?


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Don't worry Mr Seger, nobody would buy it anyway.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Don't worry Mr Seger, nobody would buy it anyway.



What the fuck sorta backwards ironbird ass shit is this


Disgosteng


----------



## possumkiller

TheBolivianSniper said:


> What the fuck sorta backwards ironbird ass shit is this
> 
> 
> Disgosteng


Dude! It gives me an idea! What if bcr turned all of their body shapes 90 degrees and then mounted the neck and hardware? Like the gibson reverse series only more metal! Fucking genious! They would be rolling in cash!


----------



## possumkiller

possumkiller said:


> Dude! It gives me an idea! What if bcr turned all of their body shapes 90 degrees and then mounted the neck and hardware? Like the gibson reverse series only more metal! Fucking genious! They would be rolling in cash!


Like a jr v with the body rotated 90 degrees clockwise. Finally a flying v that doesn't slide off your leg when you're playing sitting down!


----------



## Seabeast2000

possumkiller said:


> Like a jr v with the body rotated 90 degrees clockwise. Finally a flying v that doesn't slide off your leg when you're playing sitting down!



the pointy version of the dick/balls guitar?


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Seabeast2000 said:


> the pointy version of the dick/balls guitar?


Not to be confused with _this _dick/balls


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

possumkiller said:


> Dude! It gives me an idea! What if bcr turned all of their body shapes 90 degrees and then mounted the neck and hardware? Like the gibson reverse series only more metal! Fucking genious! They would be rolling in cash!



Sir this is a forum for musical instruments not sodomy instruments


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> Was it once a BCR or something?


Dude, I totally missed that. It totally looks like a Mockingbird getting eaten/swallowed/absorbed.


----------



## Spinedriver

KnightBrolaire said:


> It looks like HR Giger decided to spunk on a piece of paper, trace it and make it into a guitar shape



It looks like one of the 'surgical tools' from the David Cronenberg movie, "Dead Ringers".


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spinedriver said:


> It looks like one of the 'surgical tools' from the David Cronenberg movie, "Dead Ringers".


ehh, I'd say if we're comparing it to props from Cronenberg films, it's more like the alien pistol from Existenz lol. Either way the the biomechanical/Giger reference stands.


----------



## Bodes

Looks to me like he bought a BC Rich Mockingbird and stuck some weird ass plastic things to it.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Don't worry Mr Seger, nobody would buy it anyway.







This one reminded me of this classic pose. Just in the positioning.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

When you multiclass from a bard into a bardbarian


----------



## Demiurge

I hate it when jazz guitars only have a neck pickup.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Saber II


----------



## technomancer

Brings whole new meaning to "belly cut"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I would actually like that if there was more to the body.


----------



## Hollowway

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> This one reminded me of this classic pose. Just in the positioning.


----------



## zappatton2

KnightBrolaire said:


> It looks like HR Giger decided to spunk on a piece of paper, trace it and make it into a guitar shape


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this was recovered from an abandoned research station in Antarctica. Best not to touch it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

zappatton2 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this was recovered from an abandoned research station in Antarctica. Best not to touch it.


Yeah, shame about those Norwegians who found it. We should probably burn it before it shapeshifts.


----------



## Hollowway

This might be a hot take, but I submit you this from PRS. I think someone said Kiesels have ridiculously large bevels, and PRS did the hold my beer thing.


----------



## budda

It may have been more of a "if that sells, I'll buy you a beer" thing .


----------



## cardinal

Hollowway said:


> This might be a hot take, but I submit you this from PRS. I think someone said Kiesels have ridiculously large bevels, and PRS did the hold my beer thing.
> 
> View attachment 86947



I was coming to post that. Just saw it, and my reaction was hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> This might be a hot take, but I submit you this from PRS. I think someone said Kiesels have ridiculously large bevels, and PRS did the hold my beer thing.
> 
> View attachment 86947


my god it's like jeff kiesel's wet dream. THE ULTRA BEVELED TOILET BURL PRIVATE STOCK*

*and it can be yours for on 9,999.99$


----------



## TedEH

It _would_ have looked good if it wasn't for the bevel that looks like someone made a mistake and they ran with it.


----------



## Albake21

Hollowway said:


> This might be a hot take, but I submit you this from PRS. I think someone said Kiesels have ridiculously large bevels, and PRS did the hold my beer thing.
> 
> View attachment 86947


What waste of a well spec'd PRS


----------



## Hollowway

It’s like someone started peeling the protective covering off, and then realized it wasn’t a protective covering, but the actual top.


----------



## Dayn

I was more surprised by the fact that PRS made a multiscale 7-string. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## spudmunkey

What's interesting is that it's their normal body top carve. So to get that asymmetrical seam, they top has to be thicker on one side than the other, and the body wood the opposite. Which...is interesting. I that how knaggs does it?


----------



## Spicypickles

Someone said 10k on the last page.I’m betting 15k


----------



## Hollowway

Spicypickles said:


> Someone said 10k on the last page.I’m betting 15k


Ya, it’s on Reverb for $14K (used).


----------



## Seabeast2000

The first half of the Oughts were pretty cheeky.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Bodes

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 87031



Yep, should have been a reverse headstock. Wasted opportunity.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The ol' Aldo Nova. They did Standards with the Explorer stock as well.


----------



## possumkiller

It makes me want an explorer with an open book headstock.


----------



## Soya

Seabeast2000 said:


> The first half of the Oughts were pretty cheeky.


Love my XXX, feels right for 80's riffs. Though it's a bit more green now.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Soya said:


> Love my XXX, feels right for 80's riffs. Though it's a bit more green now.
> View attachment 87034



I'd hit it.


----------



## mastapimp

Hollowway said:


> This might be a hot take, but I submit you this from PRS. I think someone said Kiesels have ridiculously large bevels, and PRS did the hold my beer thing.
> 
> View attachment 86947



I wonder if they did this to get Joe Knaggs' attention. I believe he was beveling in this style with his namebrand guitars before Jeff Kiesel took it to extremes. Maybe he wanted to do this before he left PRS.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## The Mirror

Dayn said:


> I was more surprised by the fact that PRS made a multiscale 7-string. I wasn't expecting that.



PRS builds you whatever you want as long as there are enough 0s lining up at the end of the price tag.


----------



## odibrom

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



I wonder if we can open a debate about the tonal properties of such piece of gear... or if the performance could benefit if the tool had been positioned/fitted first at the lower strings instead... huuummm, so many questions... do you think that if we all mailed at Hipshot they would build such contraption? It would surely sound better... maybe Graphtech could pick up this idea and make a Tusk version of it...?


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

odibrom said:


> I wonder if we can open a debate about the tonal properties of such piece of gear... or if the performance could benefit if the tool had been positioned/fitted first at the lower strings instead... huuummm, so many questions... do you think that if we all mailed at Hipshot they would build such contraption? It would surely sound better... maybe Graphtech could pick up this idea and make a Tusk version of it...?


The tailpiece material makes pretty much zero difference in tone to me. Not enough kinetic energy from the strings is going through the tailpiece to have any meaningful effect.


----------



## possumkiller

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


Must be a pretty hardcore tool fan.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

possumkiller said:


> Must be a pretty hardcore tool fan.



Obviously...because he knew the pieces fit


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Soya

Must be a hell of a guitar case


----------



## Bodes

Imagine trying to find your dropped pick...


----------



## 77zark77

life isn't hard enough ?


----------



## Edika

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



Gives a new meaning to surround sound!


----------



## technomancer

The Mirror said:


> PRS builds you whatever you want as long as there are enough 0s lining up at the end of the price tag.



Yep... and sometimes it results in abominations like that one and the Lady Gaga guitar


----------



## odibrom

technomancer said:


> Yep... and sometimes it results in abominations like that one and the Lady Gaga guitar



pics, please... yeah, not in the mood for googling it, sorry...


----------



## technomancer

odibrom said:


> pics, please... yeah, not in the mood for googling it, sorry...



Maybe it wasn't Gaga


----------



## Kaura

Tbh, that would look fucking rad without the horns.


----------



## spudmunkey

I do believe that was for Lady gaga, but several people were photographed holding it.


In other news, TIL this existed:


----------



## lurè

#goheadless


----------



## I play music

spudmunkey said:


> I do believe that was for Lady gaga, but several people were photographed holding it.
> 
> 
> In other news, TIL this existed:


Looks awesome


----------



## possumkiller

lurè said:


> View attachment 87111


Is that a gaga sig?


----------



## Demiurge

lurè said:


> #goheadless
> View attachment 87112



Honestly, that tray with the tuners looks pretty elegant compared to other repairs (namely that SG that's probably been posted here 20 times).


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

technomancer said:


> Maybe it wasn't Gaga



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> View attachment 87257




Hmm, not sure what that is? tiny V plus that trem? What is that trem? Is it a trem?

But SSS so nice......


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> View attachment 87256



Is this the new Hendrix Tribute Telecaster?


----------



## odibrom

That tele-lesPaul is chocking, way more than the V-strat... damn...


----------



## lurè

The V strat is cool but that Tele Paul is an abomination


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is this the new Hendrix Tribute Telecaster?





odibrom said:


> That tele-lesPaul is chocking, way more than the V-strat... damn...





lurè said:


> The V strat is cool but that Tele Paul is an abomination



Just seems like a shitty Bartlett copy.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

https://reverb.com/item/34884887-used-epiphone-les-paul-standard-254


























Listing desc:



> This guitar is in solid structural physical condition, but has been relic'ed by a previous owner at some point. The guitar does not show any cracks, breaks, repair, or other unintentional damage, or anything that sacrifices the structural integrity of the guitar. *Otherwise, this guitar only has some LIGHT typical wear from typical playing and handling.* Excellent sounding and playing guitar!


Phew, thank goodness! I was terrified for a moment that this so-called relic job _was _actually genuine age!


----------



## Leviathus

Relic's aren't my thing but that thing is exceptionally butt ugly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bad relic jobs are just the worst.


----------



## BornToLooze

Leviathus said:


> Relic's aren't my thing but that thing is exceptionally butt ugly.



I do like me a good relic, but they've changed the finish where it's harder to relic them. My Les Paul I've had for 12 years still looks kinda new, other than where I wore through the finish on the back of the neck, and it's had a couple brillo treatments to fix the sticky neck.


----------



## Leviathus

BornToLooze said:


> I do like me a good relic, but they've changed the finish where it's harder to relic them. My Les Paul I've had for 12 years still looks kinda new, other than where I wore through the finish on the back of the neck, and it's had a couple brillo treatments to fix the sticky neck.


To me a relic is a new guitar that's meant to look stage worn, not a beat up guitar that once looked/was new. I like those.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BornToLooze said:


> but they've changed the finish where it's harder to relic them



Not really, the finishes are a bit more UV and temperature stable, but it's still nitro.

The moderate to heavy relic look is based on guitars that have been extensively gigged and played almost non-stop for a few decades at least, and very few guitars actually go through that kind of use.


----------



## BornToLooze

Leviathus said:


> To me a relic is a new guitar that's meant to look stage worn, not a beat up guitar that once looked/was new. I like those.



Oh I know, but that's why relics are a thing. I've played the same guitar for pretty much 12 years, up until this year where I hit it on my amp and busted one of the pots and haven't got around to fixing it. But it's crazy how new it looks unless you look at in the right light.






MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really, the finishes are a bit more UV and temperature stable, but it's still nitro.
> 
> The moderate to heavy relic look is based on guitars that have been extensively gigged and played almost non-stop for a few decades at least, and very few guitars actually go through that kind of use.



I'm not a spec expert, but the finish on my Les Paul only feel a little less plasitcy than my Strat. But the only experience I have with vintage guitars is a 60s Gretsch and a 70s Fender bass. I know the finish felt a lot thinner on those, less so on the Fender, it felt surprisingly close to the Squire bass I had at the time, but they are just a little bit older than my 2008 Les Paul.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

lurè said:


> View attachment 87256



Trouble maker telecaster? I actually dig this


----------



## gunshow86de

Now _this _is a baseball bat neck.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Is that headstock crazing an actual thing on worn guitars? Looks like someone jabbed a cat with it.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is that headstock crazing an actual thing on worn guitars? Looks like someone jabbed a cat with it.



Looks like a very thin oil finish.

Is that, like, a lapsteel?


----------



## 77zark77

It's a guitar for squids


----------



## Demiurge

I have a tele copy whose neck isn't much thinner than the heel but is surprisingly comfortable. It might not be too tough to play.


----------



## gunshow86de

spudmunkey said:


> Is that, like, a lapsteel?



Nope, it's a Tele, 1 inch thick at the nut. So thick it apparently doesn't need a truss rod. 
https://reverb.com/item/37326113-rick-kelly-kellycaster-telecaster


----------



## Seabeast2000

gunshow86de said:


> Nope, it's a Tele, 1 inch thick at the nut. So thick it apparently doesn't need a truss rod.
> https://reverb.com/item/37326113-rick-kelly-kellycaster-telecaster


That is an expensive Tele.


----------



## gunshow86de

Seabeast2000 said:


> That is an expensive Tele.



I'm currently in a boutique Tele rabbit hole, this is actually pretty reasonable. Currently I'm trying to convince myself I don't need a Nacho blackguard.


----------



## Spicypickles

Kotzen teles are similar to that. One of the most comfortable guitars i’ve ever played


----------



## mbardu

gunshow86de said:


> Nope, it's a Tele, 1 inch thick at the nut. So thick it apparently doesn't need a truss rod.
> https://reverb.com/item/37326113-rick-kelly-kellycaster-telecaster



" Please note this is a BIG neck " in the ad... 



gunshow86de said:


> I'm currently in a boutique Tele rabbit hole, this is actually pretty reasonable. Currently I'm trying to convince myself I don't need a Nacho blackguard.



Boutique Teles are the weirdest thing to me. The simplest guitar to make, but sometimes the most expensive...
Like, imagine the design discussion here:
-"So guys, what carve should we give this neck after we shave it a bunch?"
-"What do you mean? Shave? A carve? What's that nonsense. This chunk of wood will do just fine as is."


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> Boutique Teles are the weirdest thing to me. The simplest guitar to make, but sometimes the most expensive...
> Like, imagine the design discussion here:
> -"So guys, what carve should we give this neck after we shave it a bunch?"
> -"What do you mean? Shave? A carve? What's that nonsense. This chunk of wood will do just fine as is."



If you have some time, dig into Nacho Banos and what he's done with vintage Fenders. He has a really good book on...wait for it...Telecasters.

Even if the product isn't to your tastes, the amount of perfectionism and detail is impressive and really interesting. The passion for this stuff is palpable.

Same with Tom Murphy.


----------



## spudmunkey

That sort of thing makes me wonder just how many of the telecasters out there being played by big-name musicians are actually Fenders. 



I've never seen this model from Markbass before:










No, the image of the headstock isn't cut off...






Not quite as bad in a natural wood finish...but still.


----------



## mbardu

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you have some time, dig into Nacho Banos and what he's done with vintage Fenders. He has a really good book on...wait for it...Telecasters.
> 
> Even if the product isn't to your tastes, the amount of perfectionism and detail is impressive and really interesting. The passion for this stuff is palpable.
> 
> Same with Tom Murphy.



Thanks for the pointers. Don't know that it's going to make me a fan of the telecaster (probably one of the 'classic' designs I least relate to), but it's always nice to see real passion in the guitar industry.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> Thanks for the pointers. Don't know that it's going to make me a fan of the telecaster (probably one of the 'classic' designs I least relate to), but it's always nice to see real passion in the guitar industry.



I'm not really a fan of Nacho's stuff, there's a lot I'm not really into, but it's just so nerdy that it's great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh man now I know why I recognize that Tele.



Same deal here. All-pine, ENORMOUS neck, no truss rod.


----------



## dmlinger

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you have some time, dig into Nacho Banos and what he's done with vintage Fenders. He has a really good book on...wait for it...Telecasters.
> 
> Even if the product isn't to your tastes, the amount of perfectionism and detail is impressive and really interesting. The passion for this stuff is palpable.
> 
> Same with Tom Murphy.



Nacho definitely does take his passion (obsession?) with the Telecaster to an entirely new level. And that is coming from someone who loves the Telecaster design as much as anyone - other than Nacho. His Blackguard book fetches a grip on the used market. I'd love to have one, but not at the prices they go for. 

You're absolutely right about his passion. He is the embodiment of the collective TDPRI forum...and that is saying a lot because there are 100,000 Telecaster fanatics for every 1 SSO member.


----------



## BornToLooze

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh man now I know why I recognize that Tele.
> 
> 
> 
> Same deal here. All-pine, ENORMOUS neck, no truss rod.




I saw one of his tutorials about Hot Rod Lincoln that I really liked. He was talking about how it was alternated picked, so as long as you start on a down and end on an up, you either did it right or made an even number of mistakes, it's all good.

Also, that video reminds me of one of the things I do like about my Strat. I'm working on it, but the volume knob still gets in my way, just like everyone else. But it is easy to roll the volume and tone knobs on and off while I'm playing.


----------



## ElRay

mbardu said:


> ... Boutique Teles ...


I  this Fanned 7-String Classical Nut-width Tele on Reverb:


and would have bought it, but I really can't think of a justifiable reason tho get a 25.6" to 26.375" (less than 1") fan. That said, I'm still very tempted to get it and tune as a "Russian 7" (Open G w/ the 5th in the bass).


----------



## Omzig

spudmunkey said:


> That sort of thing makes me wonder just how many of the telecasters out there being played by big-name musicians are actually Fenders.
> 
> Not quite as bad in a natural wood finish...but still.



Just a rip of Manrings Zon Hyperbass


----------



## Mantrasky




----------



## TedEH

^ Am I missing something...? Not sure what's supposed to be funny about those.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> ^ Am I missing something...? Not sure what's supposed to be funny about those.



I don't know, dude is just spamming those two pictures everywhere.


----------



## Mantrasky

Sorry! I was kind of playing a joke with my son who’s more of an active member on the sevenstring forum \../ The photos don’t show up on my tablet, only computer?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mantrasky said:


> Sorry! I was kind of playing a joke with my son who’s more of an active member on the sevenstring forum \../



It's all good.

Nice stuff, dude.


----------



## Mantrasky

Thank you, Great forum though


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## TedEH

Mantrasky said:


> The photos don’t show up on my tablet, only computer?


imgur blocks the embeds on the forum. You can only see them if you copy the url somewhere, or hit reply so that they load in the reply box or some other weird tricks like that.


----------



## odibrom

yah, but still, this is the funny guitar thread... so, why HERE?, There's the "Show your Gear / Rig" and the "Random pics of your 6s" threads where those photos would be very much appreciated...


----------



## mbardu

It's pretty funny to me.
Like: "Dude, can you imagine, if you were able to afford all those TAs ?!?!"
Yeah sure....hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

This deserves a spot on this thread.



Not clickbait. Video delivers on exactly what the title/thumbnail shows.


----------



## Mantrasky

mbardu said:


> It's pretty funny to me.
> Like: "Dude, can you imagine, if you were able to afford all those TAs ?!?!"
> Yeah sure....hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


To be honest in my 40yrs I've owned way more gear and today I prefer different styles of instruments electric, acoustic, classical, 12-string, basses & keyboards so on. I'm a lot more conservative, I really love my Charvel CS (all my choices in pickups, hardware etc) that I've owned for 10yrs that surpasses Anderson, Suhr, PRS and the LP from the photo (tone & playability). I've been fortunate in the music industry but for a time I was way to obsess with gear and today I have even more into my home studio. It was a friendly joke for my son who said I need to appreciate gear more, I don't have an emotional attachment to guitars, their tools to make music!


----------



## Mantrasky

odibrom said:


> yah, but still, this is the funny guitar thread... so, why HERE?, There's the "Show your Gear / Rig" and the "Random pics of your 6s" threads where those photos would be very much appreciated...


I was mentioning that it was a "Joke" for my son who's said for years I don't appreciate nice gear, I think I've wasted so much money on gear that people have said "It's the Holy Grail?" your crazy to not like it. 

Sorry, it wasn't meant to be controversial......... (I looked to delete the photo's and couldn't find the Edit Option) thanks.


----------



## odibrom

Mantrasky said:


> I was mentioning that it was a "Joke" for my son who's said for years I don't appreciate nice gear, I think I've wasted so much money on gear that people have said "It's the Holy Grail?" your crazy to not like it.
> 
> Sorry, it wasn't meant to be controversial......... (I looked to delete the photo's and couldn't find the Edit Option) thanks.


The edit option has about 1hour of life time after 1st publish...


----------



## odibrom

Ok, back on track...


----------



## ixlramp

The X-Fret guitar reminded me of this almost non-microtonal bass guitar by 'bas-extravaganza.nl':


----------



## BornToLooze

Mantrasky said:


> I was mentioning that it was a "Joke" for my son who's said for years I don't appreciate nice gear, I think I've wasted so much money on gear that people have said "It's the Holy Grail?" your crazy to not like it.
> 
> Sorry, it wasn't meant to be controversial......... (I looked to delete the photo's and couldn't find the Edit Option) thanks.



I mean, I get the Holy Grail thing.

I've owned and played a ton of great guitars. Hell some of them were technically "better" than my #1, they just didn't have it. What it is, I'm not sure, I think it's in the tone wood or something.

It's like with Steve Vai, who has a fuckload of sig guitars, and custom guitars, and etc, but as far as I know (not that big of a Steve fan), doesn't he still just play the first couple JEMs he got as his main guitars?


----------



## spudmunkey

BornToLooze said:


> I mean, I get the Holy Grail thing.
> 
> I've owned and played a ton of great guitars. Hell some of them were technically "better" than my #1, they just didn't have it. What it is, I'm not sure, I think it's in the tone wood or something.
> 
> It's like with Steve Vai, who has a fuckload of sig guitars, and custom guitars, and etc, but as far as I know (not that big of a Steve fan), doesn't he still just play the first couple JEMs he got as his main guitars?



He did the same with amps. He had 2 sequels to his signature amp, but seemed to play his original most often.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Steve has mostly used a handful of early (early/mid 90's and onwards) JEM7VWH models the last couple decades, but he still peppers more contemporary stuff like his linear trem model, Bad Horsie, anniversary models, especially live. He very rarely plays the actual old late 80's and early 90's stuff. 

Though more recently he's now moved on to the PIA, retiring the JEMs for the most part. I'm sure he still plays a mix, heck, he still rocks old Charvels and modded Fenders in the studio from time to time.


----------



## Mantrasky

BornToLooze said:


> I mean, I get the Holy Grail thing.
> 
> I've owned and played a ton of great guitars. Hell some of them were technically "better" than my #1, they just didn't have it. What it is, I'm not sure, I think it's in the tone wood or something.
> 
> It's like with Steve Vai, who has a fuckload of sig guitars, and custom guitars, and etc, but as far as I know (not that big of a Steve fan), doesn't he still just play the first couple JEMs he got as his main guitars?


You're right about Steve Vai's early guitars as his goto instruments! I have a Charvel CS that's more of my "Main Guitar" (10yrs) that I chose everything from pickups, hardware, woods that I also have out getting Stainless Frets, it's like an Old Friend.
I Grew up on Marshall, Fender & Vox and for guitars Gibson & Fender, so the Charvel is like a combination of the two: 1-11/16th, 12-16" compound radius. My BE-100 has elements of my Arrendondo, Jackson & Caswell Marshall's along with Dave's creativity.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 87833


Well that's an....interesting guitar.


----------



## Leviathus

That thing sorta has a paper airplane vibe to it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Yeah but it's got guaranteed skull-splitting action.

His slime green one is even more ridiculous.


----------



## spudmunkey

It just looks like a "V" variant of a BC Rich Widow. Note that I'm not saying it's not ugly, I'm saying from a standpoint of someone with no nostalgic affinity for the Widow that they are equally ugly.


----------



## Seabeast2000

It looks like a Teen Titans sig.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

gunshow86de said:


> Yeah but it's got guaranteed skull-splitting action.
> 
> His slime green one is even more ridiculous.




Ya know...now that I see it in that color and see him holding it, it doesn't look as bad. Would I want one? No..but I like unique guitars. It's super 80s to me which is why I'm starting to dig it.


----------



## spudmunkey

That green one makes more "sense" with the coordinating "W" headstock. The new arrowhead one, while I guess is less ugly, at least the old one carried on the ridiculousness.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

spudmunkey said:


> That green one makes more "sense" with the coordinating "W" headstock. The new arrowhead one, while I guess is less ugly, at least the old one carried on the ridiculousness.



Yeah if you're gonna go crazy, then commit to it. No point in trying to tone it down


----------



## Crumbling

Less ridiculous than some of the mid-late 2000s BC Rich. There's a Draco up on Facebook Marketplace in my area, and I can't help but crack up every time I see it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 87031


Isn't that an Aldo Nova?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Crumbling said:


> Less ridiculous than some of the mid-late 2000s BC Rich. There's a Draco up on Facebook Marketplace in my area, and I can't help but crack up every time I see it


hmm....want


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 87833


Sorry, the MW-AX (Mr. Wax?) Logo was too distracting, I didn't even see the guitar.


----------



## spudmunkey

Apparently inspired by whatever this is:


----------



## Demiurge

Body pillow sold separately, it is presumed.


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> Body pillow sold separately, it is presumed.



Or a matching Rolls Royce.
Rich weebs be like: - GIF on Imgur


----------



## Crumbling

ESP is/was selling the BanGDream signature for like 400k yen a pop, there's definitely a market


----------



## Omzig

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 87915
> 
> 
> Apparently inspired by whatever this is:
> View attachment 87916



Wow i had instant flash backs to watching this YT dude (im told its a dude but hey what ever floats your boat...the guy/girl can shred so ZFG)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Omzig said:


> Wow i had instant flash backs to watching this YT dude (im told its a dude but hey what ever floats your boat...the guy/girl can shred so ZFG)



For a minute I thought that was Mana but he's not playing his sig guitar so I knew it wasn't him.


----------



## odibrom

EDIT: never mind...


----------



## Dayn

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 87915
> 
> 
> Apparently inspired by whatever this is:
> View attachment 87916


Oh damn, if that was made properly I'd rock the hell out of that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

odibrom said:


> EDIT: never mind...


----------



## Merrekof

Omzig said:


> Wow i had instant flash backs to watching this YT dude (im told its a dude but hey what ever floats your boat...the guy/girl can shred so ZFG)



It's Dave Mustaine, the hair is a dead giveaway!


----------



## Omzig

Merrekof said:


> It's Dave Mustaine, the hair is a dead giveaway!



Humm i saw dave try to play a dimbag solo once on YT...no chance this is DM 

Might have already been posted but WTF is this thing!








more @ http://thomascherry.com/Luthier.html


----------



## Demiurge

^Looks aren't even the dumbest part. From his site:


> Long before he became famous for beating up his girlfriend.....I designed this guitar for R&B/Hip Hop superstar Chris Brown. It will be featured on his upcoming U.S. tour. My instructions from the tour producer/designer was "build a guitar with a lot of cool skulls and axes and stuff..........Oh, and try and make it light up".


----------



## odibrom

Omzig said:


> Humm i saw dave try to play a dimbag solo once on YT...no chance this is DM
> 
> Might have already been posted but WTF is this thing!
> (...)
> 
> more @ http://thomascherry.com/Luthier.html



Some of his creations are in fact interesting, but mostly are just... whatever...?


----------



## ElRay

Omzig said:


> ... Might have already been posted but WTF is this thing!


Whatever it is, it sold for #3500!


----------



## Zhysick

Omzig said:


> Humm i saw dave try to play a dimbag solo once on YT...no chance this is DM
> 
> Might have already been posted but WTF is this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more @ http://thomascherry.com/Luthier.html



Well, that's one way to solve the neckdive problem in, for example, SGs...


----------



## asopala

Dayn said:


> Oh damn, if that was made properly I'd rock the hell out of that.



Seconded. Though looking at that guitar, there's no way any notes are gonna be in tune with that scale length and that neck. Unless you want to go make really microtonal jpop. And I don't think there's a market for that.


----------



## spudmunkey

asopala said:


> Seconded. Though looking at that guitar, there's no way any notes are gonna be in tune with that scale length and that neck. Unless you want to go make really microtonal jpop. And I don't think there's a market for that.



Why not? At first glance, it looks like the 12th fret is in the middle of the scale.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> Why not? At first glance, it looks like the 12th fret is in the middle of the scale.


Umm, maybe glance again. That's definitely not right. Just holding my thumb up to the screen, the distance from the 12th to the bridge is about the same as from the 12th to the 3rd or 4th fret, and that's not even taking into account the perspective where the bridge is nearer to the camera lens.


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Umm, maybe glance again. That's definitely not right. Just holding my thumb up to the screen, the distance from the 12th to the bridge is about the same as from the 12th to the 3rd or 4th fret, and that's not even taking into account the perspective where the bridge is nearer to the camera lens.


I took a ruler to it. From the nut, 2-1/16" to the 12th, 4-1/8" to the bridge. The 12th is halfway.

[Edit: oh shit, nevermind...I thought you were talking about the last one, not the cat one. Never-mind]


----------



## lurè




----------



## Bearitone

Honestly not a bad idea to fuck around with microtonal stuff


----------



## bostjan

I think that bass belongs to a user here, The Omega Cluster (I'd tag him, but I don't know how to tag a user with a space in their name). The idea, if I'm not mistaken, is to perform in-tune with other instruments that utilize moveable frets (turkish saz, sitar, etc.) without permanent modification.

I did something similar myself to make a prototype 19-edo bass out of my 6 string fretless 12ish years ago when I started performing microtonal music.


----------



## I play music

bostjan said:


> I think that bass belongs to a user here, The Omega Cluster (I'd tag him, but I don't know how to tag a user with a space in their name). The idea, if I'm not mistaken, is to perform in-tune with other instruments that utilize moveable frets (turkish saz, sitar, etc.) without permanent modification.
> 
> I did something similar myself to make a prototype 19-edo bass out of my 6 string fretless 12ish years ago when I started performing microtonal music.


Do those zipper things actually work as frets?


----------



## Demiurge

^ I've seen some older Gibsons- not even sure if they were proper "fretless wonders"- with pretty much the equivalent amount of fret material to a zip tie above the fretboard, so yeah.


----------



## bostjan

I play music said:


> Do those zipper things actually work as frets?


Yes... until you cut through them with the strings, they work pretty well. You have to get them quite tight, though, or else they hump in the middle, which will cause them to "fret out."

If you have a fretless bass or guitar, and $0.99 USD dollars to spare, you can try it out yourself. Fishing line also works.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Splenetic

^ I don't like the inlays and I'd personally put a DiMarzio Chopper in the bridge position, but otherwise I don't really see anything too funny about it? Looks like an okay home-made or kit axe.


----------



## Demiurge

Helluva choice on pickup selector location.


----------



## bostjan

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


BC Rich:




That thing:





The points are all nubby-looking. But, if I had never seen a pointy guitar before, I might think it looked cool.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Splenetic said:


> ^ I don't like the inlays and I'd personally put a DiMarzio Chopper in the bridge position, but otherwise I don't really see anything too funny about it? Looks like an okay home-made or kit axe.


I love how you conveniently omit everything else that's also horrifically wrong with it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> Helluva choice on pickup selector location.



Haha! I didn't even see that. Its like a cloaca and its that time of year!

EDIT: not a cloaca, the counter to the cloaca.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Seabeast2000

sleewell said:


>



Someone getting out of the pawn business?


----------



## Demiurge

"Everything must go! Really! Everything! Please?"


----------



## Splenetic

Demiurge said:


> Helluva choice on pickup selector location.


 oh fuck i didnt even notice that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

sleewell said:


>



For some reason I imagine this guitar waddling around the room and talking like Mr. Krabs


----------



## spudmunkey

A new submission for the "ugliest headstock" competition, in the "trying to be traditional" category:


----------



## Bodes

spudmunkey said:


> A new submission for the "ugliest headstock" competition, in the "trying to be traditional" category:
> 
> View attachment 88321



... and it'll be a fair way up near the top of that list...


----------



## Aliascent

Demiurge said:


> Helluva choice on pickup selector location.



That makes all my issues with the Les Paul / Explorer switches moot.


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> A new submission for the "ugliest headstock" competition, in the "trying to be traditional" category:
> 
> View attachment 88321


It's like if there were a big CBS Telecaster headstock.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

spudmunkey said:


> A new submission for the "ugliest headstock" competition, in the "trying to be traditional" category:
> 
> View attachment 88321


Looks like a swollen ball sack.


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>


2020 edition


----------



## sleewell




----------



## groverj3

John said:


>


I feel like I saw this in a Guitar World magazine circa 2005.


----------



## Demiurge

sleewell said:


>



Gotta say: if the wood was stained darker, if the bridge weren't angled the wrong way, and if the carver didn't attempt Ms. Weirdboob, I'd totally dig this.


----------



## Edika

I never really got the logic behind those reverse Fenders, there's no redeeming elements to it.


----------



## BornToLooze

Edika said:


> I never really got the logic behind those reverse Fenders, there's no redeeming elements to it.



I think the first time I saw one was after Gibson came out with this.


----------



## Edika

BornToLooze said:


> I think the first time I saw one was after Gibson came out with this.



Even though this is an equally bad idea, at least it kind of looks like it's own model.


----------



## I play music

BornToLooze said:


> I think the first time I saw one was after Gibson came out with this.





Edika said:


> Even though this is an equally bad idea, at least it kind of looks like it's own model.


It looks like a Dean guitar


----------



## possumkiller

BornToLooze said:


> I think the first time I saw one was after Gibson came out with this.


They should make a back half flying v front half explorer guitar with that headstock.


----------



## BornToLooze

I play music said:


> It looks like a Dean guitar



All I can see is a mouse icon


----------



## bostjan

I do love the headstock, though. That guitar was built around or before 1967, I'm told.

Here's a bass from the same builder:




It reminds me of the shape of those picks that I tried once that were really uncomfortable to hold.

Also:




Not sure what's going on with the neck back around where the nut is located. Something looks...off...

Actually, there are at least a couple of weird things I love about all three of those, but I feel like the potential downsides far outweigh the cool stuff.


----------



## Demiurge

I've got a real soft spot for the old-timey oddball electric guitars. Builders were still trying things out and taking chances, no matter how funny-looking the results. I know Tosin Abasi is doing what he can currently, seeing how ugly a guitar people will buy as long as there are enough Fishmans stuck to it, but it's just not the same.


----------



## iamaom

https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/msg/d/tacoma-james-tyler-guitars-psychedelic/7255666277.html


----------



## Bodes

iamaom said:


> https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/msg/d/tacoma-james-tyler-guitars-psychedelic/7255666277.html



Forgetting the headstock for a second, why would you do the Keiser forearm cut like that? It would have looked cool if that paint job covered the whole front.


----------



## oldbulllee

lurè said:


> View attachment 88149


genius


----------



## Zhysick

Bodes said:


> Forgetting the headstock for a second, why would you do the Keiser forearm cut like that? It would have looked cool if that paint job covered the whole front.



The finish is called "Psychedelic Vomit"... do you think covering the guitar with more vomit will make it look better?

There are also models without the forearm contour if you are willing to pay for one.


----------



## StevenC

iamaom said:


> https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/msg/d/tacoma-james-tyler-guitars-psychedelic/7255666277.html


I'm sorry, are you lost? This is "Some guitars are too funny not yo post" not "Post Your GAS".


----------



## I play music

StevenC said:


> I'm sorry, are you lost? This is "Some guitars are too funny not yo post" not "Post Your GAS".


after a headstock recut and refinish maybe


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> I'm sorry, are you lost? This is "Some guitars are too funny not yo post" not "Post Your GAS".



It's funny because it's fugly and has a way too step up price tag for what it is worth... imo... what is it that it has that is SOOOO special? the finish name?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

anyone that actually likes James Tyler headstocks unironically should be pilloried


----------



## StevenC

Let me tell ye of little taste about the Languedoc headstock...


----------



## spudmunkey

StevenC said:


> Let me tell ye of little taste about the Languedoc headstock...



Nah, JT is worse IMO.


----------



## Hollowway

Demiurge said:


> Gotta say: if the wood was stained darker, if the bridge weren't angled the wrong way, and if the carver didn't attempt Ms. Weirdboob, I'd totally dig this.


 So true. It pains me to see good wood carvers turn out something like this, when the issue isn't as much with execution as with style and taste. I mean, that's a LOT of hours into that thing.


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> Let me tell ye of little taste about the Languedoc headstock...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Seabeast2000 said:


>


Raise your them hum buckets up a touch and we’ll talk.


----------



## possumkiller

Seabeast2000 said:


>


Wtf is that? I need one now!


----------



## cip 123

Saw this today, a lovingly modded RG565 -




']/IMG][/URL]













135884777_5489472807733275_8652681990111994749_o



__ cip 123
__ Jan 6, 2021


----------



## ElRay

Nice to see that the first and last have built-in hangers.


bostjan said:


> I do love the headstock, though. That guitar was built around or before 1967, I'm told.
> 
> 
> It reminds me of the shape of those picks that I tried once that were really uncomfortable to hold.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what's going on with the neck back around where the nut is located. Something looks...off...
> 
> Actually, there are at least a couple of weird things I love about all three of those, but I feel like the potential downsides far outweigh the cool stuff.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Seabeast2000

Needs a little 800 grit.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

cip 123 said:


> Saw this today, a lovingly modded RG565 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ']/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 135884777_5489472807733275_8652681990111994749_o
> 
> 
> 
> __ cip 123
> __ Jan 6, 2021



Modded into this?


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Demiurge

A melted Iceman. A Slushman?


----------



## odibrom

Demiurge said:


> A melted Iceman. A Slushman?


No, that is something else, that's a "cryingman"...


----------



## bostjan

Guitar looks like Price's guitar had a baby with a BC Rich, then that baby guitar grew up, developed a drug habit, got knocked up by an Alembic, and gave birth to that.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> Guitar looks like Price's guitar had a baby with a BC Rich, then that baby guitar grew up, developed a drug habit, got knocked up by an Alembic, and gave birth to that.



And wants to fight.


----------



## ElRay

*Quoted for prosperity:*


bostjan said:


> Guitar looks like Price's guitar had a baby with a BC Rich, then that baby guitar grew up, developed a drug habit, got knocked up by an Alembic, and gave birth to that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

If pablo santana designed headless guitars


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> If pablo santana designed headless guitars
> View attachment 88734


I like those, aside from the glaring headnubs of shame. Reminds me of when BC Rich started doing "headless" guitars.


----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> If pablo santana designed headless guitars



Holly shit that one on the right side is like "Come at me Bro & i'll cut you the fuck up"

Found this on Reddit...kinda reminds me of one of those mirror in a mirror in a mirror pictures..


----------



## Bodes

KnightBrolaire said:


> If pablo santana designed headless guitars
> View attachment 88734



Would like to try the one on the right. So outrageously good and bad at the same time! Props to the builder and designer!


----------



## Zhysick

Omzig said:


> Holly shit that one on the right side is like "Come at me Bro & i'll cut you the fuck up"
> 
> Found this on Reddit...kinda reminds me of one of those mirror in a mirror in a mirror pictures..



This one is SO BAD!!!!

Check the neck... do you realize the strings on the nut have a lot of space on the sides to the edge of the fretboard but at the 24th fret the strings (1st and 6th of course) are almost out of the neck?

Is like they used the "nut side" of the fretboard for the 24th fret instead of using it for the nut... eeeeehhrr... The aesthetics is the least of my worries about this one.


----------



## odibrom

@Zhysick sharp eye dear sir, sharp eye!... the other layered ornaments kind of distract one from that, but once seen, I cannot see anything else...


----------



## bostjan

Omzig said:


> Holly shit that one on the right side is like "Come at me Bro & i'll cut you the fuck up"
> 
> Found this on Reddit...kinda reminds me of one of those mirror in a mirror in a mirror pictures..


That guy from _Goodfellas_ got a signature guitar? "Ayy, I gotta go get the papers get the papers." [/ancient pop culture reference]


----------



## John




----------



## Omzig

Zhysick said:


> This one is SO BAD!!!!
> 
> Check the neck... do you realize the strings on the nut have a lot of space on the sides to the edge of the fretboard but at the 24th fret the strings (1st and 6th of course) are almost out of the neck?
> 
> Is like they used the "nut side" of the fretboard for the 24th fret instead of using it for the nut... eeeeehhrr... The aesthetics is the least of my worries about this one.



Yep i just checked in PS and there is no tapper on the neck/fb,its just a straight...


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> If pablo santana designed headless guitars
> View attachment 88734


Someone should make a headless with a headstock. Do a regular headless trem kind of thing but put those little string lock things that are normally just behind the nut out on the edges of the headstock where tuners would normally be on a non-headless.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> Someone should make a headless with a headstock. Do a regular headless trem kind of thing but put those little string lock things that are normally just behind the nut out on the edges of the headstock where tuners would normally be on a non-headless.


so... basically a greco tusk or a floyd speedloader?


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Spicypickles

Even though it’s the same picture, the second one seems to bother me more.


----------



## 77zark77

Horror can be fun ! 
It makes me laugh at first sight


----------



## bostjan

possumkiller said:


> Someone should make a headless with a headstock. Do a regular headless trem kind of thing but put those little string lock things that are normally just behind the nut out on the edges of the headstock where tuners would normally be on a non-headless.



I mean, BC Rich was already 95% there with their "headless"


----------



## StevenC

Bring back the Floyd Speedloader!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

StevenC said:


> Bring back the Floyd Speedloader!


That was an epic fail and the people who have those pretty much have useless guitars now


----------



## odibrom

I never really understood how the its tuning worked (the Speedloarder Floyd), anyone care to explain?


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> I never really understood how the its tuning worked (the Speedloarder Floyd), anyone care to explain?



There is no tuning, only fine tuning.

The strings are a very specific length, so you just pop them in and they are already in standard tuning.

The idea never really caught on, because people were afraid the strings would be hard to find, and the system would end up being useless, so the strings stopped being made, due to lack of popularity, and now the whole system is useless.


----------



## Omzig

Dam looks like this guy spent to much time watching rons modded guitar collection,



Only a mind such as rons could spawn such


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Omzig

I should stay away from ebay during lockdown  wtf


----------



## John




----------



## Omzig

Needs Moar cuttouts


----------



## Seabeast2000

Omzig said:


> I should stay away from ebay during lockdown  wtf


If your upper bout lasts longer than 4 hours, seek medical attention.


----------



## bostjan

Omzig said:


> Needs Moar cuttouts


I love it. It looks like a weird beetle insects learned how to make their own battle axes, developed from raider/viking culture into heavy metal, and then designed a guitar based on their weird beetle battle axes. Somewhere, there's the hercules beetle version of Gene Simmons who wishes this was a bass.


----------



## BenjaminW

Omzig said:


> I should stay away from ebay during lockdown  wtf


Kinda looks like a guitar I'd draw on paper as a kid.


Omzig said:


> Needs Moar cuttouts


This is actually really cool. Just gimme a Floyd on there then I'll be good.


----------



## possumkiller

John said:


>


I just want one continuous cover from the bridge to the nut.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> I just want one continuous cover from the bridge to the nut.



Stig's got ya' covered.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 88882


----------



## Taikatatti

Omzig said:


> Needs Moar cuttouts


That’s legit one of the nicest headstock shapes i’ve seen.


----------



## John




----------



## possumkiller

John said:


>


That looks like something from the gibson nashville factory.

I've seen flying v and explorers with similar weight relief techniques.


----------



## Omzig

bostjan said:


> I love it. It looks like a weird beetle insects learned how to make their own battle axes, developed from raider/viking culture into heavy metal, and then designed a guitar based on their weird beetle battle axes. Somewhere, there's the hercules beetle version of Gene Simmons who wishes this was a bass.



LOL that is a sig worthy reply right there..Hercules beetle gene simmons lol


----------



## mastapimp

bostjan said:


> That guy from _Goodfellas_ got a signature guitar? "Ayy, I gotta go get the papers get the papers." [/ancient pop culture reference]


Jimmy Two Times Custom Guitars Guitars


----------



## ElRay

possumkiller said:


> That looks like something from the gibson nashville factory...


I think it's a design by the first graduate of the DeVeries School of Lutherie.


----------



## spudmunkey

Oh, dang...

https://www.instagram.com/p/CKCULKxsoaY/?igshid=1taa7w10os4z5


----------



## John

spudmunkey said:


> Oh, dang...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CKCULKxsoaY/?igshid=1taa7w10os4z5



Guitars ruined even more by Bigsby.


----------



## John

A guitar ruined by Bigsby:


----------



## Science_Penguin

possumkiller said:


> That looks like something from the gibson nashville factory.
> 
> I've seen flying v and explorers with similar weight relief techniques.



But it's an SG! The last thing it needs is a lighter body!


----------



## Splenetic

Don't say that too loud, next thing you know you'll see them make another version with the neck cut like that in line with every fret and being held together by basically just the truss rod.


----------



## possumkiller

Splenetic said:


> Don't say that too loud, next thing you know you'll see them make another version with the neck cut like that in line with every fret and being held together by basically just the truss rod.


By eliminating half the surface area friction, you can play twice as fast!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Splenetic said:


> Don't say that too loud, next thing you know you'll see them make another version with the neck cut like that in line with every fret and being held together by basically just the truss rod.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

Check out this custom Eclipse. Should I pull the trigger?


----------



## Zhysick

PoonMasterMaster said:


> View attachment 89125
> 
> 
> Check out this custom Eclipse. Should I pull the trigger?



YES!! Pull the fucking trigger!! That guitar is screaming for help!! She just wants to die and peacefully rest...


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 89110



Ah, the futuristic Gittler guitar... that one is a nice piece of design stripped to bare bones... _adamantium_ style bones that is... it has no place in this thread, but I understand your post... you're forgiven...


----------



## Alberto7

I just came across this thing on Reddit. Yikes.




I'll say though, it has a really strange charm to it... still ugly as sin.


----------



## Masoo2

Alberto7 said:


> I just came across this thing on Reddit. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 89132
> 
> 
> I'll say though, it has a really strange charm to it... still ugly as sin.


That's so sick


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Has anyone posted Oscar Dronjak's guitar yet?


----------



## Spicypickles

PoonMasterMaster said:


> View attachment 89125
> 
> 
> Check out this custom Eclipse. Should I pull the trigger?



oh man, these remind me of those Chinese copies where they actually inlaid the “esp” from the fretboard protector into the fretboard. Hilarious


----------



## Omzig

Alberto7 said:


> I just came across this thing on Reddit. Yikes.
> 
> I'll say though, it has a really strange charm to it... still ugly as sin.



Holly Schmitt that's gross, love the finish though


----------



## ElRay

Alberto7 said:


> I just came across this thing on Reddit. Yikes.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll say though, it has a really strange charm to it... still ugly as sin.


It might work well for somebody who likes to play seated, in a descent Classical position.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Alberto7 said:


> I just came across this thing on Reddit. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 89132
> 
> 
> I'll say though, it has a really strange charm to it... still ugly as sin.


what a piece of schmitt



Alright I'll see myself out now


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> what a piece of schmitt
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I'll see myself out now


----------



## Alberto7

ElRay said:


> It might work well for somebody who likes to play seated, in a descent Classical position.



While I can sort of see that, unless you're set into that aesthetic, I think there's a lot more palatable options out there that would be just as comfortable


----------



## Seabeast2000

Alberto7 said:


> While I can sort of see that, unless you're set into that aesthetic, I think there's a lot more palatable options out there that would be just as comfortable



The knobs/switch location concerns me but w/o hacking on one, no idea. Also what is that bridge?


----------



## Alberto7

Seabeast2000 said:


> The knobs/switch location concerns me but w/o hacking on one, no idea. Also what is that bridge?



Beats me. I saw it on Reddit, puked a lil bit, and thought "hey, the SSO people might get a kick out of this."

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Demiurge

There are many classes of ugly guitars. That one's more where it's ridiculous but confident enough in its ridiculousness where you can't even look down on it. Only way you can walk out on stage with that is thinking- rightly or no- that you're the baddest motherfucker around.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Seabeast2000

Id take that home


----------



## bostjan

Alberto7 said:


> I just came across this thing on Reddit. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 89132
> 
> 
> I'll say though, it has a really strange charm to it... still ugly as sin.



Somewhere out there, there's a one-armed, one-legged pirate who would be perfect for that guitar.




MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 89110



If I won the lottery, I would totally track one of those Gittlers down. I love minimal designs and I don't imagine there will ever be any guitar more minimal than that.


----------



## Alberto7

Demiurge said:


> There are many classes of ugly guitars. That one's more where it's ridiculous but confident enough in its ridiculousness where you can't even look down on it. Only way you can walk out on stage with that is thinking- rightly or no- that you're the baddest motherfucker around.


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Somewhere out there, there's a one-armed, one-legged pirate who would be perfect for that guitar.
> 
> Yeah, only thing I could see that would nKe it more minimal, is a resin/acrylic fretless fingerboard.
> 
> 
> If I won the lottery, I would totally track one of those Gittlers down. I love minimal designs and I don't imagine there will ever be any guitar more minimal than that.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I do like the Terminator Fish concept.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> Yeah, only thing I could see that would nKe it more minimal, is a resin/acrylic fretless fingerboard.



Was going to make a clever joke about a fretless Gittler, but they *do make one: https://gittlerinstruments.com/product/gittler-4-string-fretless-bass*


----------



## StevenC

sleewell said:


>


This is why people shouldn't copy Auerswalds.


----------



## Omzig

Seabeast2000 said:


> Id take that home



looking at that upper horn it looks like it would want to take you somewhere else lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

Omzig said:


> looking at that upper horn it looks like it would want to take you somewhere else lol


To a smoky bar where only quick and nonsensical jazz is played. Like a 60s Tom and Jerry soundtrack


----------



## Dayn

bostjan said:


> Was going to make a clever joke about a fretless Gittler, but they *do make one: https://gittlerinstruments.com/product/gittler-4-string-fretless-bass*


I love it so much. Not $9kUS much, though.


----------



## Alberto7

Seabeast2000 said:


> To a smoky bar where only quick and nonsensical jazz is played. Like a 60s Tom and Jerry soundtrack



Sure. That's where.


----------



## Gtan7

that upper horn would make players complain the guitar is super body heavy!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Edika

gunshow86de said:


>



Like trying to find a decent Ironbird is not difficult enough!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

what the fuck is with people and lopping off parts of production guitars to "customize" them?!


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> what the fuck is with people and lopping off parts of production guitars to "customize" them?!


It's just cool. Who hasn't wanted to turn a strat into a vox guitar pick shape guitar?


----------



## Gtan7

I can't find it but Eddie VH did an interview where he talked about cutting pieces off some kind of pointy and when he took just a little bit away from under the bridge/tailpiece, it instantly destroyed the sustain/tone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Gtan7 said:


> I can't find it but Eddie VH did an interview where he talked about cutting pieces off some kind of pointy and when he took just a little bit away from under the bridge/tailpiece, it instantly destroyed the sustain/tone.



That would be his "Shark" Ibanez Destroyer.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> That would be his "Shark" Ibanez Destroyer.


Drunk attempt at making a Charvel Star


----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## soul_lip_mike

https://reverb.com/item/38412421-wa...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=38412421

3200 for an Indonesian Washburn “funky munky” dime. What’s the deal with funky munky? Was it like Boogie Street doing small runs of Washburn imports?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

Search "custom" in CL:

$7500, sorry no other pics posted, if you don't know then I'm not going to tell you man.


----------



## John

Lame guitar aside, this attempt at a headstock repair is truly Panterrible.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

gunshow86de said:


>



I mean..to be fair the Ironbird was stupid looking anyways so no harm done


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

John said:


> Lame guitar aside, this attempt at a headstock repair is truly Panterrible.


----------



## Exchanger

John said:


>




Chambering, the do's...and the definitely don't's



KnightBrolaire said:


>



Well I guess this is the ultimate extended range guitar, and not just because of the extra strings.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

what. the fuck.


----------



## D_Swint_Guitar

Some of these guitars are straight up depressing. Most of them, actually.


----------



## Shawn

KnightBrolaire said:


> what. the fuck.


That thing is hideous...


----------



## odibrom

The whole picture is hideous, everything in it, the sofa, the sofa's cover, the wall paper, everything...


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Omzig

I much prefer the riverhead copy of this body shape, as a headless i think it works great


----------



## spudmunkey

Honestly, if the headstock just wasn't as long/pointy, if it was more like a Gibson arrow-head style, I think it would suit the body better and look better overall. I wouldn't buy one, but don't hate it.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## TedEH

That's kinda cool actually.


----------



## lurè




----------



## MetalGravy

OmegaSlayer said:


>


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> View attachment 89496


Thought these were Kraft sigs.


----------



## spudmunkey

lurè said:


> View attachment 89496


----------



## OmegaSlayer

lurè said:


> View attachment 89496


Those are Italian without a doubt
The 12th fret inlay even has the brand of one of the biggest pasta maker, Barilla
(World's largest according to wikipedia)


----------



## Seabeast2000

I guess Dommenget made a few acoustics for Mathias and Rudy.


----------



## lurè

spudmunkey said:


>



That's when you go full custom and you can choose your favorite pasta


----------



## odibrom

well done, but meh result...


----------



## 77zark77

Those pointy accoustics are made for Rudolf Schenker


----------



## Seabeast2000

77zark77 said:


> Those pointy accoustics are made for Rudolf Schenker


And Mattias too in proper fsshion.


----------



## Omzig

Non more "METAL"












More pics @ http://stashstainlessbass.com/guitargallery

Now i shit you not this popped up in "images related" in a search when i was looking at replica "LightSabers" lol im sure you can see why.....and i thought 7.5" strats felt like pipes!


----------



## Dayn

Omzig said:


> Non more "METAL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics @ http://stashstainlessbass.com/guitargallery
> 
> Now i shit you not this popped up in "images related" in a search when i was looking at replica "LightSabers" lol im sure you can see why.....and i thought 7.5" strats felt like pipes!


Take the wings off, increase the scale length, and play it like an upright bass. Then it'd be pretty sick.


----------



## odibrom

That one is awesome. Seriously awesome, pretty much on par with the Gittler one...


----------



## spudmunkey

It almost looks like the wings fold for travel (I'm sure they don't). It also sort of looks like a hand-held version of That One Guy's "Magic pipe".


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

... that's an electric 3 string harp... no longer a guitar, doesn't belong in this thread...


----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


> ... that's an electric 3 string harp... no longer a guitar, doesn't belong in this thread...


Don't be a lyre, man.


----------



## valkyrie




----------



## Seabeast2000

valkyrie said:


>



Espenis boomerbuild


----------



## Leviathus

That's one goofy pos, haha.


----------



## chipchappy

Omzig said:


> Non more "METAL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics @ http://stashstainlessbass.com/guitargallery
> 
> Now i shit you not this popped up in "images related" in a search when i was looking at replica "LightSabers" lol im sure you can see why.....and i thought 7.5" strats felt like pipes!



I knew this looked familiar...


----------



## Omzig

it's like fuck yeh


----------



## Omzig

chipchappy said:


> I knew this looked familiar...



Lol yep i was looking for the Skywalker saber but you can see why it popped up in related images


----------



## Demiurge

Omzig said:


> it's like fuck yeh



I'm at 50/50 between it looking rad and the body looking like a tooth that needs to be pulled.


----------



## Nlelith

Great headstock shape, though.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Would look fine as a singlecut tbh


----------



## spudmunkey

I really dig it. It's got all of the "traditional" anchor points. It's interesting how much the overall look changed just by filling in the...um...boob cutout(?l along the top edge.

Headstock is like a less offensive EBMM Bongo headstock, or bit like a slightly pointer Kiesel's GT.


----------



## dr_game0ver

OmegaSlayer said:


>


You mean he owns guitar that are not Vs?


----------



## lurè




----------



## Demiurge

^When your main electric is a Dana Scoop.

(In seriousness, I know very little about steel-string acoustic guitar construction, but that looks super-impressive if stable.)


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

Its like an old Zvex pedal.


----------



## Omzig

Done be just like that steve vai fellas geeeettarrrr lol


----------



## landmvrks

lurè said:


> View attachment 89667


What on earth? Not gonna lie it's kinda cool...


----------



## landmvrks

John said:


>


Yeah this ain't it. Gross. WTF were they thinking?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Demiurge said:


> (In seriousness, I know very little about steel-string acoustic guitar construction, but that looks super-impressive if stable.)



Flat top construction is more about the balance between stability of the top and tone. You can make a super rigid top, that's fairly easy, but so much bracing is going to affect volume, projection, and tone. 

The idea is to use just enough bracing to keep the top from {easily} failing while preserving the sound. 

The trade off is going to come down to what the builder feels is acceptable.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Seabeast2000

I like how it's offset on the lowers.


----------



## Demiurge

Any closer, that humbucker would a piezo.


----------



## bostjan

Curious about what little we can see of the inlay. I mean, Weird body shape looks like it was made with a skilsaw, paint job looks like one coat of black spraypaint with no clearcoat and wasn't cured properly. Stickers. Bigsby looks like it was added post-refin, and then the inlay looks like someone might have murdered and entire village of abalones, but we can't tell from the photo.


----------



## Seabeast2000

That's a pretty foul build. It sours the stomach.


----------



## Demiurge

bostjan said:


> Curious about what little we can see of the inlay. I mean, Weird body shape looks like it was made with a skilsaw, paint job looks like one coat of black spraypaint with no clearcoat and wasn't cured properly. Stickers. Bigsby looks like it was added post-refin, and then the inlay looks like someone might have murdered and entire village of abalones, but we can't tell from the photo.



I haven't been on recently to see if it has changed any, but eBay used to be flooded with cheap, gaudily-inlaid necks- my guess is that it's one of those.


----------



## Omzig

God anything with a Bigsby on it should get burnt


----------



## D_Swint_Guitar

I am concerned for the well being of the people who made these "guitars"


----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire

that fire shaped guitar belongs in a fire. same with the pantera one.


----------



## tedtan

That flame guitar is knock off of Steve Vai's flame guitar he had back in the DLR days. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tedtan said:


> That flame guitar is knock off of Steve Vai's flame guitar he had back in the DLR days. Here are a couple of pics.


I know, and his version also belongs in a fire. Steve Vai simultaneously has the best taste ever (passion& warfare swirl, dna swirl, universe) and the absolute worst (fire guitar, that stupid alien guitar emerald guitars built for him).


----------



## Omzig

Dam Randy Coven (who was in a band i belive called "morning thunder" with steve vai pre zappa) had one of those flame things made as a bass, with a trem...top man RIP randy.






and wow aother one from stevei! wtf


----------



## Omzig

Wow what a rabbit hole google related images is at times !






Yours for just $4k bargin lol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

sleewell said:


>



I need to see this guitar in its entirety. I feel like I need the full brunt of this horrid nonsense


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I play music said:


> Drunk attempt at making a Charvel Star


Uh no. Ibanez Destroyer -> Shark -> Star. 



sleewell said:


>


Yeah, that's a Vai flame guitar. Doesn't belong here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, that's a Vai flame guitar. Doesn't belong here.



With that headstock it does.


----------



## odibrom




----------



## Hollowway

it’s like my 9 year old self tried to design a pointy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Still looks better than the Kiesel Type X.


----------



## John

This was on FB Marketplace about a year or so ago near my locality.


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> View attachment 89806
> 
> 
> it’s like my 9 year old self tried to design a pointy.



Great, it's like a Dean deedlebag ML but even worse. I'd dare say it's even worse than the recent Kahler multiscale offerings from earlier this winter, as well.
More credit to them for surpassing such a guitar's overall lame aesthetics, even if that's not a milestone one ought to celebrate.


----------



## Seabeast2000

hahah, oh shit. 
Earrings included I hope. All that and a Kramer headstock. Genius.


----------



## Omzig

John said:


> This was on FB Marketplace about a year or so ago near my locality.



"My only friend's a goat with 666 between his horns...Go to hell"


----------



## Edika

sleewell said:


>



Look like one of those models Emperion put out. Remember those guys?


----------



## Omzig

Wish bass ? these are lol 









more lol's ar 

https://wishbass.com/gallery


----------



## Demiurge

Wishbass should be the corporate sponsor of this thread. I got to see one in person that was for sale at the local GC. $399 they wanted for it- it was tempting but it was actually semi-decent looking which killed the novelty.

While I joke, my worst fear is that if I built guitars they would be like this. I know at some point I'd be like, "hey, measuring & cutting frets, doing fretwork, using templates, spending more than $7 for any one component, it's all a drag- I'm gonna wing it!"


----------



## Omzig

Demiurge said:


> Wishbass should be the corporate sponsor of this thread. I got to see one in person that was for sale at the local GC. $399 they wanted for it- it was tempting but it was actually semi-decent looking which killed the novelty.
> 
> While I joke, my worst fear is that if I built guitars they would be like this. I know at some point I'd be like, "hey, measuring & cutting frets, doing fretwork, using templates, spending more than $7 for any one component, it's all a drag- I'm gonna wing it!"



Years ago when i used to hang at the talkbass build forms Wish Basse's were pretty much a running joke there, i haven't played one but the amount of pic's ive seen of them lead me to believe that they are pretty much unplayable anyways  if i ever had chance to buy one i would...just to burn it at the stake


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm a diehard fan of campy shit, offensiveness in music,pushing the envelope, weird guitar shapes, commitment to aesthetic, etc

And even I cringed at this


----------



## odibrom

Those 2 are kind of play-able, funny but they work function wise, the ones @Omzig posted aren't, as far as I can tel from the pics. Those are bass guitars, but what strings are on them?


----------



## Omzig

odibrom said:


> Those 2 are kind of play-able, funny but they work function wise, the ones @Omzig posted aren't, as far as I can tel from the pics. Those are bass guitars, but what strings are on them?



Kinda looks like flat wounds,but given wish's tendancy to use what ever junk he seems to find at the side of the road to "build" with it could well be barbed or fence wire


----------



## odibrom

Omzig said:


> Kinda looks like flat wounds,but given wish's tendancy to use what ever junk he seems to find at the side of the road to "build" with it could well be barbed or fence wire



Those "strings" are too thin in size to be bass strings and look to be all the same... Also, I know the pics don't help to evaluate anything, but the fretless ones look to have a way too high action to be play-able... but that site is a gold mine for this thread... you sir, you hit the jackpot!


----------



## Omzig

odibrom said:


> Those "strings" are too thin in size to be bass strings and look to be all the same... Also, I know the pics don't help to evaluate anything, but the fretless ones look to have a way too high action to be play-able... but that site is a gold mine for this thread... you sir, you hit the jackpot!



Wow that's about the only time i think ive won anything  

Wish seems to be forever stuck in the Reddit "luthier" first build vibe of jigsaw and blunt chisel "hand crafted" guitars, im not sure who's madder really....him or the poeple who buy his creations 

Anyhows i was just watching a few vids on YT and i thought how funny (or phalice ) the upper horn looked on this pink burst Apocalypse!..great placement though


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Omzig said:


> Wow that's about the only time i think ive won anything
> 
> Wish seems to be forever stuck in the Reddit "luthier" first build vibe of jigsaw and blunt chisel "hand crafted" guitars, im not sure who's madder really....him or the poeple who buy his creations
> 
> Anyhows i was just watching a few vids on YT and i thought how funny (or phalice ) the upper horn looked on this pink burst Apocalypse!..great placement though


is that a bass vi Avenger or is she just a munchkin?. The neck and headstock on that guitar look so enormous and disproportionate compared to her.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> View attachment 89806
> 
> 
> it’s like my 9 year old self tried to design a pointy.


all it really needs is pointy headstock nub to tie it together tbh.


----------



## I play music

Omzig said:


> Anyhows i was just watching a few vids on YT and i thought how funny (or phalice ) the upper horn looked on this pink burst Apocalypse!..great placement though


You need to see the Ibanez Iceman then ..


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## kisielk

Just saw this pop up on Reverb.

https://reverb.com/ca/item/38705463-ps2-jackson-7-string-electric-guitar


----------



## Dayn

kisielk said:


> Just saw this pop up on Reverb.
> 
> https://reverb.com/ca/item/38705463-ps2-jackson-7-string-electric-guitar


That neck better be backwards compatible with a PSOne.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 89854


How’d her mouth end up below her breasts?


----------



## spudmunkey

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> How’d her mouth end up below her breasts?



Eww. Gross. No, it's not something weird like that. It's just a colostomy stoma.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

spudmunkey said:


> Eww. Gross. No, it's not something weird like that. It's just a colostomy stoma.


Ah, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Demiurge

lurè said:


> View attachment 89879



The horse's facial expression: "killll meeee, wilburrrrr!"


----------



## odibrom

... how to properly dress a V guitar...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

It looks like a ready made pillow pattern with the stuffing ripped out and put onto a guitar.


----------



## efiltsohg

that horse guitar fucking rules


----------



## Omzig

There is some this strange about this finish but i can't PIN down what it is, do you think it's a bit to tacky !


----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> is that a bass vi Avenger or is she just a munchkin?. The neck and headstock on that guitar look so enormous and disproportionate compared to her.



Checking out (many) of her pic's online it does seem she is quite piete, she also seem to have a liking for that upper horn & a strong grip 



lurè said:


> View attachment 89878
> View attachment 89879
> View attachment 89880



Wow that horse guitar saddle carving would pretty much trigger my old works NSFW image filter!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I play music said:


> You need to see the Ibanez Iceman then ..


When you see it....


----------



## John




----------



## Nlelith

^The more I look at this one, the worse it gets.


----------



## Omzig

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> When you see it....



This is why it's know as a ice*MAN* i guess lol, purple mountain majesty


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Omzig said:


> This is why it's know as a ice*MAN* i guess lol, purple mountain majesty


Best shadow ever


----------



## Demiurge

Some folks think that guitars are phallic anyway, so it's just dicks upon dicks.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Demiurge said:


> dicks upon dicks.



Great. Now I'm hungry


----------



## odibrom

Now this one deserves a special place here, it's both funny and AWESOME.


----------



## Demiurge

I, too, would like my custom guitar to depict Luigi moments before his death.


----------



## Omzig

Dam mad skills on the mario build..."tone glue" lol






Hook in mouth!

love the headstock, and you though a les paul string pull was poor


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> I, too, would like my custom guitar to depict Luigi moments before his death.


----------



## Spicypickles

Demiurge said:


> I, too, would like my custom guitar to depict Luigi moments before his death.


Only if you suck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ah nothing like a 5k usd Howard Stern themed tittycaster. This is trv art


----------



## odibrom

What is it written in the inlay, "The king of twang?"?


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> What is it written in the inlay, "The king of twang?"?



"THE KING OF ALL MEDIA." It's a Howard Stern themed guitar, with his show-mates.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> "THE KING OF ALL MEDIA." It's a Howard Stern themed guitar, with his show-mates.



Wonderfully (cof cof) depicted, one must say (cof cof)...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Are we sure that isn't Ozzy?

Kidding! Do you see it?


----------



## spudmunkey

It's like if Roger Stone was wearing a Whoopie Goldberg wig.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ah nothing like a 5k usd Howard Stern themed tittycaster. This is trv art
> View attachment 89970


They gave Bababooey breasts!!!


----------



## lurè




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> They gave Bababoobies!!!



Fixed


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


> View attachment 89978


I desperately want this to be true, if only because it's both disgustingly macabre and hilarious.


----------



## odibrom

John said:


>



where's the rest of this guitar, it promises to be epic... most likely it's the opposite of that Reverb guy who picked 7 stringers and made "wide neck" guitars...


----------



## lurè

KnightBrolaire said:


> I desperately want this to be true, if only because it's both disgustingly macabre and hilarious.



Looks like it's true lol



This Dude Built a Guitar Out of His Dead Uncle's Skeleton | MetalSucks


----------



## lurè

Smallpox guitar isn't real, it can't hurt you.


----------



## gabito

So, um, yeah...



Edit: Oh, damn, lurè beat me to it lol.


----------



## Omzig

lurè said:


> Smallpox guitar isn't real, it can't hurt you.
> 
> View attachment 90024



New kiesel option 50


----------



## Seabeast2000

Omzig said:


> New kiesel option 50


Ceiling Drip - $200


----------



## lurè




----------



## Demiurge

Ergonomics, welcome to the next level.


----------



## Soya

Just shows there's always a solution to routing a neck pocket crooked.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Soya said:


> Just shows there's always a solution to routing a neck pocket crooked.



The tailpiece gives it the Drake sidelook IME.


----------



## lurè

Demiurge said:


> Ergonomics, welcome to the next level.


It might be ergonomic if you have severe scoliosis


----------



## Vegetta

John said:


>



I am guessing this is some kind of Russian folk 7 string "conversion"


----------



## 77zark77

^ hahahaha 

Edit : I missed sthing - scoliosis joke


----------



## oldbulllee

and it sounds real good to me.


----------



## oldbulllee

lurè said:


> View attachment 90084


fucking hell


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the longer I look at it the more I hate it


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> the longer I look at it the more I hate it



and it's gotta have either a bolt on block heel or an LP style set neck heel with a flat back.


----------



## TedEH

I don't see anything toooo egregious. The body shape is a little funky but.... not the worst?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> I don't see anything toooo egregious. The body shape is a little funky but.... not the worst?


It's like a yamaha ex2 and a blackmachine had a deformed baby. The headstock doesn't work with that body at all.


----------



## Alberto7

lurè said:


> View attachment 89978



Yeah, I went to my Google News feed to see what was new in the world, and the first thing that popped up was that image of a corpse with strings and pickups attached to it. I was both amused and disturbed at the same time. I don't like seeing actual corpses, but that was kinda funny... and not. Conflicting.


----------



## mastapimp

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's like a yamaha ex2 and a blackmachine had a deformed baby. The headstock doesn't work with that body at all.


The bevels on the body are competing for perspective...makes it look like there's extra side meat. And I agree the headstock is a total mismatch


----------



## ElRay

lurè said:


> View attachment 90084


Left-side *T-O-A-N*!


----------



## John

Relic jobs belong in this thread more often than not. For example:


----------



## dr_game0ver

When you want to relic but realized you don't have a screwdriver... "I' LL DO IT ANYWAY!!"


----------



## Omzig

Here let me fix that for you 



John said:


> Relic jobs belong in this thread /snip


----------



## Davsco872

lurè said:


> View attachment 90084


A true “Offset Body”!


----------



## Davsco872

Omzig said:


> There is some this strange about this finish but i can't PIN down what it is, do you think it's a bit to tacky !


This one just screams “metal”!


----------



## Davsco872

KnightBrolaire said:


> what. the fuck.


ESP NAMM 2021 Custom Shop?


----------



## Seabeast2000

dr_game0ver said:


> When you want to relic but realized you don't have a screwdriver... "I' LL DO IT ANYWAY!!"



Well its a first correct step when in possession of a gloss black Strat. If he doesn't chuck it in the garbage, he can refin.


----------



## lurè

Davsco872 said:


> A true “Offset Body”!



Fanned body


----------



## odibrom

Davsco872 said:


> This one just screams “metal”!



yah, like "FUUUUCK, I just cut myself on these fucking metal pin... FUUUUCK yeah"... this in the middle of a stage performance with blood all over the guitar. metal as fuck \m/... like the other guitar made of rusty nails...


----------



## John

Omzig said:


> Here let me fix that for you



I said that as- on a more serious note- there's a handful that's not too bad, as much as they're really not my thing and I don't particularly care for them in terms of aesthetics and the added cost to actually go through with that.


----------



## John

Anyway, back to sharing more hilariously bad guitars:


----------



## John

Also, the Mr. Hands signature guitar:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


> Anyway, back to sharing more hilariously bad guitars:



Much booze and possibly some pharmaceuticals can explain this.


----------



## odibrom

What's an EDGE trem doing there?... it simply makes no sens whatsoever... besides everything else...


----------



## Omzig

John said:


> Anyway, back to sharing more hilariously bad guitars:



WTF...


----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 90148
> View attachment 90147



New Chapman GhostbitchVintageWTF ?


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's like a yamaha ex2 and a blackmachine had a deformed baby. The headstock doesn't work with that body at all.


At first look I thought it was a Chapman


----------



## I play music

John said:


> Anyway, back to sharing more hilariously bad guitars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Strandberg charge a couple hundreds extra for such frets


----------



## John




----------



## Dayn

John said:


>


The paintjob and execution isn't the best, but I like the concept. I'm sure I've seen something like that that went fully up the bevel and was done right, but I can't remember where I saw it...


----------



## Dayn

KnightBrolaire said:


> the longer I look at it the more I hate it








I wonder what an MC Escher guitar would look like.


----------



## John

Dayn said:


> The paintjob and execution isn't the best, but I like the concept. I'm sure I've seen something like that that went fully up the bevel and was done right, but I can't remember where I saw it...



There's loads of other guitars with bevels that aren't utter cringe.
















That one shared earlier, which reeks of a Kiesel but butchered even more than usual type of vibe, involved some crude hacking into an already finished guitar.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


> Anyway, back to sharing more hilariously bad guitars:


Oh shit. That’s sad. Like next time maybe just sell it to someone who will use it instead of molest it.


----------



## Shawn

John said:


> Anyway, back to sharing more hilariously bad guitars:


Absolutely ghastly and hideous. Wow....I’m at a loss for words.


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Omzig

John said:


>



Wow kinda looks like someone stuck his knob tip in a jar of peanut butter repeatedly (not that i know ata all what such a thing looks like  )



Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 90166



communication breakdown...it's always the same ...ask a chinese seller for an offset 335 and that take you at your word...lol that or a gibson "ergonomic" 335 prototype, maybe MD Phillips "Clear Tone Conversions" attempt to fix more "balance issues"


----------



## John

May the farce be with you.

-Jar Jar Noonien Dark Helmet D2 Data Singh


----------



## John




----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 90148


I don't see the problem here.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


>


First he djents than he sobs.


----------



## r33per

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> First he djents than he sobs.


So, like, Prog Emo?!?


----------



## John




----------



## Science_Penguin




----------



## TedEH

That spalt LP strikes me a huge swing and a miss. It could have looked great but the details ruin it.


----------



## John

TedEH said:


> That spalt LP strikes me a huge swing and a miss. It could have looked great but the details ruin it.



Yeah, despite how others are lauding Balaguer's QC, they still have a cavernous lack of making guitars that are actually aesthetically pleasing at the same time. Their shapes like that Astra are way off, which are not impressing me. And some of the customer requests have been tacky like those, to say the least.


----------



## Masoo2

John said:


>


I've always thought that was one of the most interesting guitars Kiesel has put out finish-wise, just think it needs a little refinement.

What refinement though? Honestly not sure. My first instinct tells me black hardware and ebony board, but then I'm worried the finish may not pop as much as it does currently.

Regardless, I'd love to see more like that coming out of Kiesel, if not just for my own interest's sake.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wahh y u no maek LP like everyone else. This thread is for actual monstrosities, not stretched LPs.


----------



## John

KnightBrolaire said:


> wahh y u no maek LP like everyone else



That's a riveting story and all, but you can absolutely make an LP style guitar that doesn't look fugly like that previous example.
Others have tried and succeeded as Mark Agnesi is most likely wailing and grinding teeth over the aforementioned. For example:


----------



## John

Masoo2 said:


> I've always thought that was one of the most interesting guitars Kiesel has put out finish-wise, just think it needs a little refinement.
> 
> What refinement though? Honestly not sure. My first instinct tells me black hardware and ebony board, but then I'm worried the finish may not pop as much as it does currently.
> 
> Regardless, I'd love to see more like that coming out of Kiesel, if not just for my own interest's sake.



Quality control, preference, and customer service issues aside out of Kiesel, I find that most of them aren't too bad from afar when they at least keep it simple without the excessively niche option 50-type aesthetics that all but one or two people would care for.
In my opinion, many of their attempts at outlandish finishes come across as silly at best. But then again, I haven't used one for awhile now, so it's not really my problem to deal with anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

John said:


> That's a riveting story and all, but you can absolutely make an LP style guitar that doesn't look fugly like that previous example.
> Others have tried and succeeded as Mark Agnesi is most likely wailing and grinding teeth over the aforementioned. For example:


...those are basically just LPs but with trems. None of those are that far removed from the typical LP or LP JR. 
It's fine if you don't like the Astra shape ( I don't either tbh) but there are far more aesthetically offensive guitars that belong here imo. That's my point.


----------



## John




----------



## John

KnightBrolaire said:


> ...those are basically just LPs but with trems. None of those are that far removed from the typical LP or LP JR.
> It's fine if you don't like the Astra shape ( I don't either tbh) but there are far more aesthetically offensive guitars that belong here imo. That's my point.



I'm all for modernizing classic shapes, be it the LP, or Jazz basses, etc etc. Seeing how it's possible to throw in those updates without butchering it for the worse, of course instruments like the Astra still have a place here as this is essentially a catch-all for aesthetically bad instruments. With that being said, I'm surprised you're going off on that as there's a much more innocuous Explorer-type guitar shared not too long before, well relatively speaking anyway.


----------



## John




----------



## Merrekof

StevenC said:


> I don't see the problem here.


Same, yes it is weird but not distasteful.


----------



## John

Who made this rare guitar? Because the person responsible really butchered it. Seriously, wagyu even do such a thing? I can understand why so many other people would have such beef towards this low quality spam. And while nothing can cure the wurst moosical instrument racked with authentic dread, I too can take the time to roast this mis-steak with some well done puns. Alas, it's only appropriate for this veally bad Angus Young and Meatloaf collaboration signature guitar racked with all flesh and no substance, truly not a cleaver design as a poultry excuse for a guitar. This is the only other way to bacon-structive about such an instrument that is obviously past its prime:


----------



## 73647k

John said:


> Who made this rare guitar? Because the person responsible really butchered it. Seriously, wagyu even do such a thing? I can understand why so many other people would have such beef towards this low quality spam. And while nothing can cure the wurst moosical instrument racked with authentic dread, I too can take the time to roast this mis-steak with some well done puns. Alas, it's only appropriate for this veally bad Angus Young and Meatloaf collaboration signature guitar racked with all flesh and no substance, truly not a cleaver design as a poultry excuse for a guitar. This is the only other way to bacon-structive about such an instrument that is obviously past its prime:



I do have to admit (and you'll likely agree) that the blur effect used here to make that instrument pop really veals the deal


----------



## spudmunkey

73647k said:


> I do have to admit (and you'll likely agree) that the blur effect used here to make that instrument pop really veals the deal


Ugh, I hate porktrait mode.


----------



## Omzig

John said:


> Who made this rare guitar? Because the person responsible really butchered it. Seriously, wagyu even do such a thing? I can understand why so many other people would have such beef towards this low quality spam. And while nothing can cure the wurst moosical instrument racked with authentic dread, I too can take the time to roast this mis-steak with some well done puns. Alas, it's only appropriate for this veally bad Angus Young and Meatloaf collaboration signature guitar racked with all flesh and no substance, truly not a cleaver design as a poultry excuse for a guitar. This is the only other way to bacon-structive about such an instrument that is obviously past its prime:



Wow id really like the meat who ever built that just to ask if it has a RAW tone finish,now i think i sinews it all, if i owned that it would have to go on the chopping block...sorry


----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>


Based.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 90175
> View attachment 90176
> View attachment 90172
> View attachment 90173
> View attachment 90174
> 
> 
> 
> wahh y u no maek LP like everyone else. This thread is for actual monstrosities, not stretched LPs.


----------



## John




----------



## Davsco872




----------



## possumkiller

Davsco872 said:


> View attachment 90219
> View attachment 90220


Now that's what I'm talking about! Those haven't been posted in over a month!


----------



## odibrom

John said:


> I'm all for modernizing classic shapes, be it the LP, or Jazz basses, etc etc. Seeing how it's possible to throw in those updates without butchering it for the worse, of course instruments like the Astra still have a place here as this is essentially a catch-all for aesthetically bad instruments. With that being said, I'm surprised you're going off on that as there's a much more innocuous Explorer-type guitar shared not too long before, well relatively speaking anyway.



This thread is directed onto those guitars that simply don't fall in the usable bucket, or that are awfully built, or have very questionable aesthetics, like the infamous wangcaster...

Les Pauls with trems do not fall in these categories, imo...


----------



## John

odibrom said:


> This thread is directed onto those guitars that simply don't fall in the usable bucket, or that are awfully built, or have very questionable aesthetics, like the infamous wangcaster...
> 
> Les Pauls with trems do not fall in these categories, imo...



No they don't, and if you actually read the rest of the conversation without spinning crap out context (it usually helps ) you'll find that I said nothing in that regard either to say they would.

That being said, plenty of boomers and wannaboomers would be wailing and grinding teeth over how that's bLaSpHeMouS and insist they would belong here. Needless to say, both of those are just as stupid.


----------



## Wuuthrad

Now this is funny! Same as it ever was/Older the Better!


----------



## odibrom

John said:


> No they don't, and if you actually read the rest of the conversation without spinning crap out context (it usually helps ) you'll find that I said nothing in that regard either to say they would.
> 
> That being said, plenty of boomers and wannaboomers would be wailing and grinding teeth over how that's bLaSpHeMouS and insist they would belong here. Needless to say, both of those are just as stupid.



I did read the conversation, so maybe just don't feel attacked by other's opinions that are different than yours. And I don't give a fuck to that really crappy classification of people like Boomers and Millennials and all that shit. Either you respect the next person and treat them like you'd like to be treated either you don't, and if you don't you're being disrespectful.

NO BODY WAS ATTACKING YOU, you're over-reacting by some opinions on the internet. Swallow it, spit it, move forward.

Peace out.


----------



## John

odibrom said:


> I did read the conversation, so maybe just don't feel attacked by other's opinions that are different than yours. And I don't give a fuck to that really crappy classification of people like Boomers and Millennials and all that shit. Either you respect the next person and treat them like you'd like to be treated either you don't, and if you don't you're being disrespectful.
> 
> NO BODY WAS ATTACKING YOU, you're over-reacting by some opinions on the internet. Swallow it, spit it, move forward.
> 
> Peace out.



While there is nothing wrong with discussing a difference of opinions, can't really say the same for a wanton kneejerk reaction like this and spinning other folks' stuff out of context bringing nothing to a conversation. Nobody was being disrespectful either, ffs.

Bye, now.


----------



## John

With that out of the way, back to sharing what belongs in this thread. For example, this upholstered guitar:


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## iamaom

I unironically like this one. ^^


----------



## r33per

John said:


> With that out of the way, back to sharing what belongs in this thread. For example, this upholstered guitar:


"Quilted Top"


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## lurè




----------



## Seabeast2000

Top yes
Bottom, I admire the "secret ingredient is Telecaster" effort.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


>



Swing and a miss.


----------



## John

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Swing and a miss.



While it wasn't the worst routing job I've ever seen (the pink "Lamborghini" hacked up guitar with the cake aesthetic tops that list at the moment), yeah it's really bad.

On that note, this also belongs here:


----------



## vilk

... Does it?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Yikes. That’s sad. ^^^^


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Ewwwww people are beating on the BC Rich superstrats for being flat on the end but that literally looks like it has a disease. All flat end with skinny horns and sooooo wide. Disgusting. 

Also flat top????


----------



## StevenC

lurè said:


> View attachment 90251


Pretty sure @narad has one of these


----------



## bostjan

My taste must be awful, because most of the guitars the last two pages look either pretty cool or just normal to me.


----------



## John

Here's a screwed up guitar repair:


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

John said:


> Here's a screwed up guitar repair:



bolt on headstock


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Leviathus

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 90277


Sympathetic strings + sympathetic springs too! That thing looks like it'd only be useful for bludgeoning someone.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 90277


Is that a Washburn A series?


----------



## mbardu

Which one of you tried to scallop that poor thing?







Show yourself


----------



## odibrom

mbardu said:


> Which one of you tried to scallop that poor thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show yourself



It probably was Jeff himself...


----------



## bostjan

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 90277


The duct tape really pulls the look together. I kind of love that guitar, though and want to try it.


----------



## spudmunkey

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Also flat top????



Looks like there's an arm slope on the left, picking up some light from the left.

I honestly don't get the "disgusting" and "ewww" hate. Isn't it just basically a Mayoned Duvell?


----------



## John

This guitar makes me grimace, and even the headstock is fry-tfully dreadful. I'm not loving it.


----------



## mbardu

odibrom said:


> It probably was Jeff himself...



Nah, not enough extra bevels


----------



## spudmunkey

mbardu said:


> Which one of you tried to scallop that poor thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show yourself



Oof... Well, if you've only got one size file, sometimes you just gotta fuck with the dick you got.



odibrom said:


> It probably was Jeff himself...



FWIW, this is what that one looked like from the factory:


----------



## John

spudmunkey said:


> Looks like there's an arm slope on the left, picking up some light from the left.
> 
> I honestly don't get the "disgusting" and "ewww" hate. Isn't it just basically a Mayoned Duvell?



It's a Duvell, except someone crudely hacked out the bridge routing to make way for a Hannes.
Nothing wrong per se with a Hannes (even though I much prefer trems), but it's going to look a lot better if it was ordered that way from the getgo. Not some retrofit that looks amateurish from an aesthetic standpoint. 

Note the scrap wood that was used to make it work and not even hidden from view, compared to this piece that had it from the start:


----------



## mbardu

spudmunkey said:


> Oof... Well, if you've only got one size file, sometimes you just gotta fuck with the dick you got.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, this is what that one looked like from the factory:



The one I linked is fixed bridge though.


----------



## John

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 90278



Oh great, another guitar that's lame just like the sequels.


----------



## Leviathus

That's true temperament scalloping.


----------



## Wuuthrad

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is that a Washburn A series?


 
Good catch I think you’re right!


----------



## chipchappy

spudmunkey said:


> sometimes you just gotta fuck with the dick you got.



great line, stealing this for later


----------



## spudmunkey

mbardu said:


> The one I linked is fixed bridge though.



Fair enough, It wasn't visible in the pic I see.


----------



## spudmunkey

chipchappy said:


> great line, stealing this for later



It's amazing how often you can find places to use it when you really put your mind to it.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Therapist: Ronald McDonald guitar isn't real. It won't hurt you.

Ronald McDonald guitar:








EDIT: Shit. Didn't realise it was already posted


----------



## odibrom

WTF? Ok, it's purely aesthetic, but couldn't it just be a sticker? what are the screws for? Poor guitar...


----------



## bostjan

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 90277


Wait... how do you tune the short strings behind the bridge?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Therapist: Ronald McDonald guitar isn't real. It won't hurt you.
> 
> Ronald McDonald guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Shit. Didn't realise it was already posted



This would be a thousand times cooler as an ATHF guitar.


----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Wait... how do you tune the short strings behind the bridge?



maybe on the back?


----------



## John

Throwback to one of the worst relic attempts I saw, several years ago:


----------



## Wuuthrad

bostjan said:


> Wait... how do you tune the short strings behind the bridge?



Pretty sure it’s just sympathetic resonance/harmonics on an experimental string set of your choosing. This guitar looks pretty wild! 

I’ll bet it makes an awesome experimental noise sound- just add some loopers and pitch shifters, a chorus and reverb and a few fuzz boxes and lookout subwoofers (and eardrums!)


----------



## Merrekof

John said:


> Throwback to one of the worst relic attempts I saw, several years ago:


Doesn't seem any worse than other relic'd guitars to me..


----------



## lurè

John said:


> This guitar makes me grimace, and even the headstock is fry-tfully dreadful. I'm not loving it.


I want that headstock on every guitar on the planet


----------



## Nlelith

lurè said:


> I want that headstock on every guitar on the planet


You're loving it?


----------



## Omzig

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Therapist: Ronald McDonald guitar isn't real. It won't hurt you.
> 
> Ronald McDonald guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Shit. Didn't realise it was already posted



Wow i feel like the late great bill hicks...more knob jokes incoming

Are those "glory holes" upper and lower ? might explain why Mac D is eyeing them with a smile on his face


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>



This is a metaphor or allegory for "years of indulgence and bad luck.....". Like this guitar should be in one of the Drugs Inc. episodes or something.


----------



## bostjan

John said:


>


Is this a guitar? No, this is Patrick.



Wuuthrad said:


> Pretty sure it’s just sympathetic resonance/harmonics on an experimental string set of your choosing. This guitar looks pretty wild!
> 
> I’ll bet it makes an awesome experimental noise sound- just add some loopers and pitch shifters, a chorus and reverb and a few fuzz boxes and lookout subwoofers (and eardrums!)


I agree it looks fun. But there still have to be tuners.


odibrom said:


> maybe on the back?


Must be... having played travel guitars that use tuners in high traffic areas, it's a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>


Was that posted on your local Craigslist too?


----------



## odibrom

@John you're repeating some guitars that surface this thread from time to time... The wangcaster, for example, surfaces every 10 or so pages...


----------



## John

Seabeast2000 said:


> Was that posted on your local Craigslist too?



The Craigslists and FB sales group around me had stuff like this, instead. This actually became a local inside-joke and meme of sorts:


----------



## John

@odibrom unintentional reposts happen here time to time from multiple people; there's no reason to try singling anyone out and crying over spilled milk in that regard. There's certainly other places that'll be more welcoming of the "old man yells at a cloud" type of content, no doubt.
Also, you're barking up the wrong tree about the wangcaster, that's someone else's handiwork. Don't do that. Just take the content that comes through this thread in good humor and deal with it.


----------



## John




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

John said:


>


Imma be honest, if you're just in it for the BWAOOOOOH then that is a smart solution.


----------



## ElRay

John said:


>


I don't know what's worse, the obvious plywood strip design, or the grain direction. Imagine kitchen cabinet doors rotated 90°


----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>


We need a new satire thread on most impractical Gear.

This guitar^^

Noisy Gate


----------



## mastapimp

odibrom said:


> @John you're repeating some guitars that surface this thread from time to time... The wangcaster, for example, surfaces every 10 or so pages...


He's just rehashing everything that comes through the facebook group "guitars racked with existential dread" except without the lucky charm emoji gimmick.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Seabeast2000 said:


> We need a new satire thread on most impractical Gear.
> 
> This guitar^^
> 
> Noisy Gate



Noisy Gate is just an EMG PA2 in a box with the trim pot cranked. I love it but DAMN is that fucker so hard to use.


----------



## John

Seabeast2000 said:


> We need a new satire thread on most impractical Gear.
> 
> This guitar^^
> 
> Noisy Gate



One of my friends sent over this mockup of a Gibson, several years ago. Given their penchant for making weird and gimmicky, if not downright silly designs, I'm surprised they didn't follow through in this case:


----------



## John

@mastapimp sharing is caring, and a lot of those were ones I've shared as there's nothing 'exclusive' about these instruments. Snoop around harder next time, thanks.


----------



## Omzig

Kinda reminds me of a dead bird's head


----------



## John

Omzig said:


> Kinda reminds me of a dead bird's head



The inlay comes across as tacky, as well. At least the core/top wood looks decent, though.


----------



## Demiurge

I kinda like that one, but the headstock gives a busy look at that end which totally detracts from the smooth, alien-desert look of the body.


----------



## odibrom

John said:


> @odibrom unintentional reposts happen here time to time from multiple people; there's no reason to try singling anyone out and crying over spilled milk in that regard. There's certainly other places that'll be more welcoming of the "old man yells at a cloud" type of content, no doubt.
> Also, you're barking up the wrong tree about the wangcaster, that's someone else's handiwork. Don't do that. Just take the content that comes through this thread in good humor and deal with it.



Did I write you were the one that posted the most recent iteration of the wangcaster? Did I clearly, un-mistakenly and explicitly say that word by word? Couldn't be it just an example of a frequent resurfacing odd guitar that happens in this thread?

Also, are you calling me "old man". I don't fucking care how old you are, but it's not the first time you're being disrespectful, and if you can't understand were you are being disrespectful, maybe that should be addressed... here, nobody fucking cares, but please keep that attitude outside in the real world and report back where it leads to.


----------



## bostjan

I must know more about the hello kitty seven string!


John said:


>


No way that intonation is right, but at least they tried.



Omzig said:


> Kinda reminds me of a dead bird's head


Yeah, that almost looks really cool, but there's something about it that I can't put my finger on. Not really a funny or fail, but something's just off.


----------



## John

odibrom said:


> Did I write you were the one that posted the most recent iteration of the wangcaster? Did I clearly, un-mistakenly and explicitly say that word by word? Couldn't be it just an example of a frequent resurfacing of an odd guitar that happens in this thread?
> 
> Also, are you calling me "old man". I don't fucking care how old you are, but it's not the first time you're being disrespectful, and if you can't understand were you are being disrespectful, maybe that should be addressed... here, nobody fucking cares, but keep that attitude outside in the real world and please report back where it leads to.




The one who's been uncivil here is you, my friend. And why bring those up if those have no bearing on what's going down at the moment?
Also, the old man yells at a cloud was an expression from this, only since you opted to go on a bit of a tirade that was superfluous- as was bugging me just for that. I clearly meant no disrespect about your age as that's neither a relevant nor important topic for this thread. Needless to say, that was not my intention and I apologize if it was misconstrued as such.


All I'm here for, in this thread, is sharing stuff that would be amusing, nothing more and nothing less- sharing is caring- like these.


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> I must know more about the hello kitty seven string!



Regarding the Hello Kitty 7 string, one guy took the time to hack off the headstock of his guitar just to paint it pink and convert into a headless guitar:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

How's about we take it down a notch @John and @odibrom.

I'd hate to have to nuke this thread because you two can't get a room. 

Sheesh.


----------



## John

I almost forgot about this one; it reminds me of a botched fresco restoration in Borja from several years ago.



addendum: I said my piece @MaxOfMetal, and it was not my intention for things to get out of hand like that.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> How's about we take it down a notch @John and @odibrom.
> 
> I'd hate to have to nuke this thread because you two can't get a room.
> 
> Sheesh.



... the ignore button does wonders for peace of mind... all cool with me...


----------



## John




----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


> @John you're repeating some guitars that surface this thread from time to time... The wangcaster, for example, surfaces every 10 or so pages...


stuff like this used to be clustered around the beginning of the school year, but the "teenager/newbie that knows next to nothing about SSo, but still thinks they know more than everybody that's been here for years" influx seems to be fairly evenly distributed throughout the year.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Wuuthrad

John said:


>



OMG that’s making me dizzy, holy sh*t!


----------



## Wuuthrad

This thread is also cracking me right up- thanks everyone!


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John

That's rough, buddy/that's ruff, buddy:


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John

Here's an "authentic" relic attempt I saw years ago; the owner used a screwdriver/chisel across the top of his guitar:


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John

Authentic tube tone:


----------



## John

“While keeping it _*mostly*_ in tune.”

Starting price is around $3,000 USD:


----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>



LP Jvnior?


----------



## John

Seabeast2000 said:


> LP Jvnior?



It has that botched double cutaway and weight relief vibe, as well.


----------



## Albake21

Omzig said:


> Kinda reminds me of a dead bird's head


Besides the inlay, I actually kinda love this. To the point of wanting a little less extreme version of a 6 or 7 string guitar.


----------



## ElRay

This one is strangely captivating -- Like Bug-light captivating. Would be better if the green was blue, 'tho.


John said:


>


----------



## Omzig

ElRay said:


> This one is strangely captivating -- Like Bug-light captivating. Would be better if the green was blue, 'tho.



Wow i love that kinda looks like a fun little geetarr to take to the beach, i'll split the dif of the color with you and choose seafoam


----------



## Omzig

John said:


>



Wow "NecronomiStrat" that is fucking hideous


----------



## John

Omzig said:


> Wow "NecronomiStrat" that is fucking hideous



Indeed, it is on a whole (hole) new level of repulsiveness as a poorly designed hollow body guitar.


----------



## Nlelith

John said:


>


Resting strings along hard edges like that... Wouldn't it render them unusable?


----------



## John

Nlelith said:


> Resting strings along hard edges like that... Wouldn't it render them unusable?



Yeah, it just screams of being a poorly designed gimmick, overall, given the inherent wear for those frets and strings.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


>


The King! (Of low end.)


----------



## John

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The King! (Of low end.)




Same vibe, both were too funny not to post:


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

John said:


>


Gibson was very early on the seven string bandwagon, but they simply couldn't release an ERG without a butchered headstock!



Omzig said:


> Wow i love that kinda looks like a fun little geetarr to take to the beach, i'll split the dif of the color with you and choose seafoam


I'd need to use picks that matched the guitar, though.


John said:


> “While keeping it _*mostly*_ in tune.”
> 
> Starting price is around $3,000 USD:



Came across those a couple years ago, IIRC on kickstarter and I'm still cringing. It solves a very specific problem, but there's now way it doesn't cause further problems.


John said:


> Authentic tube tone:


I want to hear it!


John said:


>


I unironically love this. Especially the contour and how purposefully botched it looks.


John said:


>


If pacman, an earwig and a guitar had a threeway and didn't know who was the father.


John said:


>


Willy Wonka signature guitar?!


John said:


> Regarding the Hello Kitty 7 string, one guy took the time to hack off the headstock of his guitar just to paint it pink and convert into a headless guitar:


Whoah! I thought probably a headstock accident, but that was done just for shits and giggles?! He should have drilled out the dot inlays and made them pink, too, but it's not my guitar so whatever.


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> Gibson was very early on the seven string bandwagon, but they simply couldn't release an ERG without a butchered headstock!




I'm surprised it even had a headstock, given their track record as the OG authentic headless brand.


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> Came across those a couple years ago, IIRC on kickstarter and I'm still cringing. It solves a very specific problem, but there's now way it doesn't cause further problems.



I agree, any issue this guitar was designed to 'remedy' is both very niche and far outweighed by any other potential problems in the long run.




bostjan said:


> I want to hear it!



So far, the lack of supplementary clips suggests this is but a pipe dream at this time. I'm sorry.


----------



## bostjan

John said:


> I'm surprised it even had a headstock, given their track record as the OG authentic headless brand.


Lol.

Nope, in this case just DMAG. If you want more cringey laughs look up who that is. IIRC, he was the source of the other fucked up Gibson 7 string headstocks, too.


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> Lol.
> 
> Nope, in this case just DMAG. If you want more cringey laughs look up who that is. IIRC, he was the source of the other fucked up Gibson 7 string headstocks, too.



Ah yes, I remember hearing a little bit about him years ago, along with his 7 string strats and some of his discography that's been dunked on more often than not over the interwebs.

But I was not aware/didn't recall of his involvement with more butchered Gibsons. So far, it's a cringe-fest in this regard as well.


----------



## Dayn

John said:


>


I don't like it, but it's refreshing to see something that clearly had thought put into it so it doesn't look like a total mess.


----------



## Shawn

John said:


>


What were they thinking with that design? So hideous it looks like a disease.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackSG91

I'll be Bach!











;>)/


----------



## Omzig

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 90364
> View attachment 90365


Ed Sig model?


----------



## BlackSG91

What an fugly headstock!







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

'Merica.











;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

Double *YAZ!!!*











;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Keytar.







;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

Part guitar...part bazooka.







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

NSFW


Spoiler


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## StevenC

How come I can only see like 5 or 6 posts on each of the last 10 pages? Is the forum broken again?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> How come I can only see like 5 or 6 posts on each of the last 10 pages? Is the forum broken again?



Are you "ignoring" anyone?


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> Are you "ignoring" anyone?



I am... for what is worth, at the bottom right of the page right above the reply text box there is a buttom / link to show ignored content...


----------



## TedEH

Holy image dump, batman.

It's buried in all the posts now, but the one where it looks like a bunch of guitars made of old skateboard decks kinda seems like a cool idea to me.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

She's back with a vengeance!



BlackSG91 said:


>



I would rock this tho, that's space age cool.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> She's back with a vengeance!
> 
> 
> 
> I would rock this tho, that's space age cool.


yeah that one definitely doesn't belong in here. Millimetric makes super cool stuff


----------



## Soya

Teuffels are awesome, best step off


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## mbardu

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Perfect guitar to invade the Capitol


----------



## John

A u t h e n t i c .


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## TedEH

John said:


> A u t h e n t i c .


I always wanted a real 7dunk from Leo Fenolor.


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

Shittercaster

Cringe yes, I winced.


----------



## John

Seabeast2000 said:


> Shittercaster




Featuring MOTO mother of toilet seat inlays. Bidet as it may, it's a relief to share some good old crappy toilet humor in the midst of this photo dump for some Rage Against the Latrine music that was evidently the #2 alternative choice for the Super Bowel halftime show of all flush and no substance earlier this month.


----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

John said:


>



See post #4902 on this thread.


;>)/


----------



## John

BlackSG91 said:


> See post #4833 on this thread.



I fixed that for you, now onto more guitars pertinent to this thread.


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

Tablesawcaster


----------



## spudmunkey

I wa


John said:


>


I want to hate it, but can't. I don't like it, but I can appreciate it. I respect its hustle.


----------



## BlackSG91

spudmunkey said:


> I do love the artwork selected for the middle one, though.








;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

John said:


>



Check out post #4076 on this fine thread.


;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## John

I just can't stand sitting.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## asopala

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



This guy I remember being the guitar that got Emerald Guitars off the ground. It's a real-life replica of the guitar in Steve Vai's "The Ultra Zone" album cover, which was just a painting. He gave it to Steve Vai and I think made 10 more for a special sale thing. Ironically Emerald really only does acoustics most of the time, but they're good carbon fiber guitars.


----------



## BlackSG91

John said:


>



Check out post #4141 of this here thread.


;>)/


----------



## Kaura

John said:


>



When all you want to hear is feedback.


----------



## John

BlackSG91 said:


> Check out post #4833 of this here thread.






































: - )


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

John said:


> : - )




Oh pleeze will...check it out. I promise not to spill any milk.




;>)/


----------



## John

A u t h e n t i c


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> When all you want to hear is feedback.



Am I tracking that this an acoustic V? With legs chopped off and made as shoulders? Then some electronics added and the soundhole also fucked with?


----------



## John




----------



## John

Uti*muttl*y, this guitar is all bark and no bite. That's rough, buddy/that's ruff, buddy. 
At least upper fret access is pawsible.


----------



## Spicypickles

Damn, this thread got intolerable the last few pages.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

John said:


>



To be fair it's a Schecter so it deserved to be smashed


----------



## Demiurge

John said:


> Uti*muttl*y, this guitar is all bark and no bite. That's rough, buddy/that's ruff, buddy.
> At least upper fret access is pawsible.



Maybe I need to go to therapy, but it sure looks like, with the angle of the head is wrenched, Lucy hung herself and the neck is rope.


----------



## ElRay

The only things of Zachary that are worse then his designs is: his arrogance, his requirement that you "audition" to buy one of his guitars, tone woods don't matter, but tone-holes do and his "I won't tell you the gauges in my "optimized" string packs, and if you ask, I won't sell them to you because you're missing the point".


John said:


>


----------



## Alberto7

Demiurge said:


> Maybe I need to go to therapy, but it sure looks like, with the angle of the head is wrenched, Lucy hung herself and the neck is rope.



Gosh, that's twisted  and I love it


----------



## possumkiller

John said:


>


Holy shit! Did Darren finally finish a guitar??


----------



## MrWulf

ElRay said:


> The only things of Zachary that are worse then his designs is: his arrogance, his requirement that you "audition" to buy one of his guitars, tone woods don't matter, but tone-holes do and his "I won't tell you the gauges in my "optimized" string packs, and if you ask, I won't sell them to you because you're missing the point".



I blame you for making me wasted 10 mins of my life looking at Zachary Guitars and their bullshit


----------



## TedEH

MrWulf said:


> wasted 10 mins of my life looking at Zachary Guitars and their bullshit


Wow. Google did not disappoint.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

BlackSG91 said:


> Keytar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


That whammy bar isn’t long enough.


----------



## Omzig

TedEH said:


> Wow. Google did not disappoint.



Wow the opening line is a killer "Selling guitars should be emotionally very difficult, as it is for me."..........ho no's my babies, what a knob.


----------



## bostjan

I liked the explanation that he painstakingly carves out as little wood as possible from the control cavity, because something something more wood more better, and then, on the same page, talks about how he cuts all of those holes in the body to improve the tone. Like, pick one or the other...

Also, the claim that fancy inlays serve no functional purpose, so therefore are dumb and then, same paragraph, dot inlays are aligned diagonally to improve speed. (?!)

Nonsense with sauce!

I remember Ed Roman's site, and there was some straight NS, but, at least the BS didn't self-contradict!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

zachary guitars is like what happens when you take Rick Toone's blog and turn it into a living breathing douchebag. Or maybe that's hufschmid.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> zachary guitars is like what happens when you take Rick Toone's blog and turn it into a living breathing douchebag. Or maybe that's hufschmid.



Huf used to go on long winded diatribes about Zachary, if he could only see the amount of projection.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Huf used to go on long winded diatribes about Zachary, if he could only see the amount of projection.


 huf always came off as an equally arrogant snobby douche imo. His instagram is like 50% him performing autofellatio over his simple builds, branded pickups, gargantuan picks , etc and the other half is him taking selfies while he mimics blue steel. He called himself a "plectrier" ffs


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> I remember Ed Roman's site, and there was some straight NS, but, at least the BS didn't self-contradict!



Ed Roman was another character with stuff appropriate for this thread, both on account of a) shapes/aesthetics b) QC and throwing customers under the bus, or c) all of the above. He also got into some hot water years ago with EBMM, and I wouldn't be surprised if he had similar problems with other companies and manufacturers.
This isn't the only forum that's been critical of him and how he rolls, for sure.

Not sure who's actually in charge of running his shop now, as he died way back in 2011. On top of that, his daughter who was supposed to take over passed away not too long after, around 2015-ish.


----------



## Blurillaz




----------



## odibrom

I found this one near me in the Facebook marketplace... the owner said it used to be an Ibanez RX... something...


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> zachary guitars is like what happens when you take Rick Toone's blog and turn it into a living breathing douchebag. Or maybe that's hufschmid.


I used to have a lot of respect for Rick Toone, pre-Utility/Design patent games, now, the three are different sides of the same coin. One is a case of Schaffer/Natty-Bo, advertised like it's a case of Schaffer/Natty-Bo and that some how makes it better, sold at the price of 100-yr old scotch, another is coffee made from beans shat out by cats, and the third is a better than average, but generic, red blend that's sold like it's 40-yrd old port.


----------



## John

Dave's new acoustic guitar looks absurd. Same goes for his previous acoustic guitar from Dean, on that note.


----------



## spudmunkey

I...I don't hate the Gibson.


----------



## Wuuthrad

That acoustic is really interesting as they invented a new bracing pattern for the 24 inch scale, which changes the sound according to the video. Not a fan of the looks really .


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Demiurge

Is that Mustaine acoustic supposed to be aged or did they just not GAF regarding all those hand-prints?


----------



## Omzig

Demiurge said:


> Is that Mustaine acoustic supposed to be aged or did they just not GAF regarding all those hand-prints?



You sure that's hand prints? looks like the remains of dave's fav white dust to me


----------



## Demiurge

Gibby going hard on "play authentic"


----------



## bostjan

John said:


> Dave's new acoustic guitar looks absurd. Same goes for his previous acoustic guitar from Dean, on that note.


I dunno about that bridge...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

John said:


> Ed Roman was another character with stuff appropriate for this thread, both on account of a) shapes/aesthetics b) QC and throwing customers under the bus, or c) all of the above. He also got into some hot water years ago with EBMM, and I wouldn't be surprised if he had similar problems with other companies and manufacturers.
> This isn't the only forum that's been critical of him and how he rolls, for sure.
> 
> Not sure who's actually in charge of running his shop now, as he died way back in 2011. On top of that, his daughter who was supposed to take over passed away not too long after, around 2015-ish.



He specialized in knockoff versions of other companies guitars..like that one which I believe were Prince's guitars made by some Italian luthier or something of the sort. I always dug those guitars. Very 80s, very Prince.


----------



## possumkiller

John said:


> Dave's new acoustic guitar looks absurd. Same goes for his previous acoustic guitar from Dean, on that note.


It's difficult to make an acoustic look "metal" without making it look stupid af. 

They should have went with the explorer headstock.


----------



## StevenC

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> He specialized in knockoff versions of other companies guitars..like that one which I believe were Prince's guitars made by some Italian luthier or something of the sort. I always dug those guitars. Very 80s, very Prince.


Jerry Auerswald from Germany. Prince had a bunch of his Model Cs and then Jerry designed the Love Symbol and built the original gold Symbol guitar.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

StevenC said:


> Jerry Auerswald from Germany


Yeah that's him


----------



## lurè




----------



## Demiurge

^The last one is the best. "For those of you unsure of the provenance of the character whose stickers festoon this guitar, I have also glued the video game it's from onto the guitar was well."


----------



## spudmunkey

The best part about that Cronenberg strat is the jack.


----------



## lurè

Demiurge said:


> ^The last one is the best. "For those of you unsure of the provenance of the character whose stickers festoon this guitar, I have also glued the video game it's from onto the guitar was well."



Pokemon yellow was my first game for game boy. 
Would have been cooler if the guy put a screen with a 9v battere to make the game playable.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Sherbertcaster


----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> Pokemon yellow was my first game for game boy.
> Would have been cooler if the guy put a screen with a 9v battere to make the game playable.


Heck yeah!

Gameboycaster!

First time I saw the Kaos pad RGKP6, I wondered if it could run Doom. I guess if you popped the Korg unit out and dropped in a GBC, you could get it to at least run pokemon.


----------



## mmr007

lurè said:


> View attachment 90694
> View attachment 90695
> 
> View attachment 90696


Is this a competition that someone could win? Because these submissions clearly are uglier than anything before it or likely after


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> The best part about that Cronenberg strat is the jack.


I actually thought of the 1999 movie eXistenZ, first, and then remembered it was a Cronenberg film.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

John said:


>


I see your ATHF guitar and raise you one frylock


----------



## John

KnightBrolaire said:


> I see your ATHF guitar and raise you one frylock
> View attachment 90724



And to that I raise you one Meatwad/Carl guitar that was made for Dave, one of the co-creators of the series.














http://www.ironhorseinstruments.com/wp/portfolio/ath-build/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Sharif from Squidbillies at 1st no less.

Not Sharif but the deputy.


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

All I can think of when I see the top horn is the loch ness monster photo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> All I can think of when I see the top horn is the loch ness monster photo.
> View attachment 90951
> 
> View attachment 90952


----------



## bostjan

I remember when I was playing in a cover band. Ooh, it must have been about seven, eight years ago. Me and my friend Larry were jamming some Crazy Train, when I heard a strange noise, an abomination, coming from my guitar. Well, it was about that time I begin to get suspicious. So I stopped playing, I looked down at my guitar, and sure enough, there was that damn Loch Ness Monster!


----------



## Blasphemer

I can't get over how they couldn't even polish off the fingerprints on the red burst Mustaine acoustic for the picture. 

Also, Fry-War-Lock guitar is 10/10.


----------



## Nlelith

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 90951


Lamarr has gotten out of her crate again.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

https://reverb.com/item/38552694-pa...3fGhB-5dosShZ53L3z1lIskDhrI6tJfJe_F5k1Syy-lJY



























Yes. _That's a Bigsby._

Best joke of all is he's demanding £900+200 shipping.


----------



## Demiurge

That was posted before, but not with the listing showing that the prick initially wanted $2200USD for "the Most Extreme Metal guitar ever made".

Confirmed that it has one of those eBay inlay monstrosity necks.


----------



## Hollowway

$10 says it’s Devries.


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> $10 says it’s Devries.



Gone but never forgotten. RIP to the rhythm in jump dancing close to you luthier.


----------



## John




----------



## John

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> https://reverb.com/item/38552694-pa...3fGhB-5dosShZ53L3z1lIskDhrI6tJfJe_F5k1Syy-lJY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. _That's a Bigsby._
> 
> Best joke of all is he's demanding £900+200 shipping.




Reposted or otherwise, it's still a Panterrible guitar that absolutely belongs here for all of the above reasons.


----------



## John




----------



## ElRay

This one looks like a Tim-Tone. It works much better as a headless.

It's a shame he gave-up guitar building to focus on custom boat interiors.


John said:


>


----------



## Spicypickles

ElRay said:


> This one looks like a Tim-Tone. It works much better as a headless.
> 
> It's a shame he gave-up guitar building to focus on custom boat interiors.


Looks like he made the right move, honestly. Assuming that’s his of course.


----------



## ElRay

Spicypickles said:


> Looks like he made the right move, honestly. Assuming that’s his of course.


Here's Tim Diebert's Residual Site. Looking at the site again, it looks like John's post is somebody trying to make a copy:


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

https://reverb.com/item/38982832-ra...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=38982832















A 30-fret fanned 8 string with a *25.5"-23.5"* scale.

Doesn't even have a volume knob. You turn the guitar off by unplugging it.


----------



## Vegetta

John said:


>



WHAT IN TARNATION.

that is just sad


----------



## ExplorerMike

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> https://reverb.com/item/38552694-pa...3fGhB-5dosShZ53L3z1lIskDhrI6tJfJe_F5k1Syy-lJY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. _That's a Bigsby._
> 
> Best joke of all is he's demanding £900+200 shipping.



At least you get a custom fit case with that thing....man oh man. That’s just awful!


----------



## ElRay

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> ... A 30-fret fanned 8 string with a *25.5"-23.5"* scale ...


That's not that bad, if you're wanting to go high/dense tunings.

EDIT: I didn't look at the asking price: $3,855.88 + $189.23 Shipping  that belongs in this thread.


----------



## Crundles

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> https://reverb.com/item/38982832-ra...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=38982832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 30-fret fanned 8 string with a *25.5"-23.5"* scale.
> 
> Doesn't even have a volume knob. You turn the guitar off by unplugging it.



At first I was like "hahaha", but actually thinking about it, it's pretty cool. I like the overall A E S T H E T I C S

Apparently it's low B - high A, there's also a youtube vid:


Would I pay 4000 eur for it? Hahaha

But would I like to try it out? Definitely


----------



## John

Vegetta said:


> WHAT IN TARNATION.
> 
> that is just sad



Indeed, it's yet another DIY relic that looks absolutely awful- not the last of its kind, and definitely not the first.


----------



## Demiurge

Crundles said:


> At first I was like "hahaha", but actually thinking about it, it's pretty cool. I like the overall A E S T H E T I C S
> 
> Apparently it's low B - high A, there's also a youtube vid:
> 
> 
> Would I pay 4000 eur for it? Hahaha
> 
> But would I like to try it out? Definitely




My favorite kind of demo is the one where the player completely avoids one of the more prominent features. High A with 30 frets? Concerned it will sound like icepicks- especially with no tone knob to tame frequencies? Have some chugs!


----------



## bostjan

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> https://reverb.com/item/38982832-ra...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=38982832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 30-fret fanned 8 string with a *25.5"-23.5"* scale.
> 
> Doesn't even have a volume knob. You turn the guitar off by unplugging it.


I love it!
I'd never pay that much for something like that, though. What is he thinking with that price?!


----------



## Seabeast2000

ExplorerMike said:


> At least you get a custom fit case with that thing....man oh man. That’s just awful!


Do you like the mini-me headstock?


----------



## ExplorerMike

Seabeast2000 said:


> Do you like the mini-me headstock?



It’s something else, but it’s not for me haha. I like Pantera and all but woof that’s bad!


----------



## Seabeast2000

ExplorerMike said:


> It’s something else, but it’s not for me haha. I like Pantera and all but woof that’s bad!


That thing is a product of meth.


----------



## ExplorerMike

Seabeast2000 said:


> That thing is a product of meth.


I do believe you are correct!


----------



## chipchappy

Crundles said:


> At first I was like "hahaha", but actually thinking about it, it's pretty cool. I like the overall A E S T H E T I C S
> 
> Apparently it's low B - high A, there's also a youtube vid:
> 
> 
> Would I pay 4000 eur for it? Hahaha
> 
> But would I like to try it out? Definitely




i'd be more willing to buy that than whatever Abasi is trying to do


----------



## lurè




----------



## Bodes

lurè said:


> View attachment 91111


Is that pig pooping out that headstock?


----------



## lurè

Bodes said:


> Is that pig pooping out that headstock?


Is that a pig? I thought it was a cow and the headstock the tail.


----------



## Demiurge

It's a cow. The body is sectioned approximately like traditional beef cuts.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> It's a cow. The body is sectioned approximately like traditional beef cuts.


my favorite cut is the humbucker cut


----------



## 77zark77

ah ! a cow with the horns ! I first saw a pig with the head reversed. Why not


----------



## possumkiller

The nose ring suggests it's a bull.


----------



## Kaura

chipchappy said:


> i'd be more willing to buy that than whatever Abasi is trying to do



Well said. Just realised that the luthier is Finnish. If I win the lottery tonight, or at least enough to buy that guitar, I promise I will.


----------



## BlackSG91

An oldy but a goody.








;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Omzig

Fun,Funny or just fucking cool?


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> The nose ring suggests it's a bull.


Does it though? Growing up, our family's pigs had rings, the bulls didn't.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nose_ring_(animal)


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## TedEH

One of those is just a bad rendering of the shape of a guitar.


----------



## Wc707




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Omzig said:


> Fun,Funny or just fucking cool?



These are really neat actually. 

Wing has been doing these for years and years now, but it seems maybe in the last two that other builders have been getting in on the "folded" bass concept.


----------



## BlackSG91

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91264



I see you beat me to it!







;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## Blasphemer

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



This is a guitorgan. While it does looks ridiculous, it has a lot of switches and knobs for a reason. If you haven't heard one, check one out on youtube or something - they're wild!


----------



## BlackSG91

John said:


>



I suppose you would have to be careful & pray not to break the G-string on that baby!


;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

A $12,000 Gustavsson, and you wrap the strings like this?


----------



## Soya

With the strings touching the posts in front of it, it's possible it was done to reduce sympathetic vibrations of a longer string behind the nut?


----------



## Wc707




----------



## mbardu

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91333


----------



## Demiurge

Understandable scenario: severe damage to back of headstock and the abalone & veneer is all that's keeping that part of the headstock attached
Likely scenario: "Asymmetrical tuners like EBMM are cool."


----------



## Wc707

Demiurge said:


> Understandable scenario: severe damage to back of headstock and the abalone & veneer is all that's keeping that part of the headstock attached
> Likely scenario: "Asymmetrical tuners like EBMM are cool."



It increased my BPM to 200 sixtuplets. D00d. Try it sometime.


----------



## Taikatatti

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91333


----------



## odibrom

Demiurge said:


> Understandable scenario: severe damage to back of headstock and the abalone & veneer is all that's keeping that part of the headstock attached
> Likely scenario: "Asymmetrical tuners like EBMM are cool."



... most likely scenario: strings were just too short to reach the original tuners' positions...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91333


----------



## John




----------



## BMFan30

Blasphemer said:


> This is a guitorgan. While it does looks ridiculous, it has a lot of switches and knobs for a reason. If you haven't heard one, check one out on youtube or something - they're wild!


Coolest, most obscure thing I found in months! Going deep into the rabbit hole now.



John said:


>


Uhh... Nevermind this is the coolest most obscure thing I'd ever seen in months!


----------



## BMFan30

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91333


Lmfao! Indeed we do stray further from god every day.


----------



## Alberto7

John said:


>



Good thing it's got tan lines. It'd look like a ballsack otherwise.


----------



## odibrom

Alberto7 said:


> Good thing it's got tan lines. It'd look like a ballsack otherwise.



...now that you mention it, it's both...


----------



## Wuuthrad

2021 “Historic” Tom Murphy Les Balls! 
Yours now for the low low price of $7,599. 

But don’t take my word for it, here’s “the man” himself!


----------



## John

Wuuthrad said:


> 2021 “Historic” Tom Murphy Les Balls!
> Yours now for the low low price of $7,599.
> 
> But don’t take my word for it, here’s “the man” himself!
> View attachment 91348
> View attachment 91349
> View attachment 91350
> View attachment 91351
> View attachment 91352




"aUthEnTiC."


----------



## Dayn

...How long have rune scimitars been a meme?


----------



## Wuuthrad

John said:


> "aUthEnTiC."



What was in that pipe man?


----------



## John

Wuuthrad said:


> What was in that pipe man?



Authenticity. With a hint of selling his own soul to the company he was hired to while making that video.


----------



## John

Dayn said:


> ...How long have rune scimitars been a meme?



On and off over the years, I guess? As far as I've seen, the game has been memed on apart from the dank meme gnome child with the gnome hat, though they're collectively amusing just the same.


----------



## Wuuthrad

John said:


> Authenticity. With a hint of selling his own soul to the company he was hired to while making that video.



“authenticrack!” 

pretty popular these days!


----------



## BMFan30

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 85610
> View attachment 85611
> View attachment 85612
> View attachment 85613
> View attachment 85614


You win the thread sir! LOL Second night in a row that I'm scrolling through these ridiculous guitars, smoking me a joint. 

I would never have guessed such guitars could even exist. I mean I knew there are some goofy looking guitars but I thought it was a minority sort of thing. I've been laughing my ass of for hours in this thread.


----------



## BMFan30

ZXIIIT said:


> Honorable mention for this badly painted, totally not covering up a broken neck Rickenbacker bass copy.


That's not a Rickenbacker, that's the Brokenbacker of Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Kaura

John said:


>



Repost but worth it. I'd trade all my currents guitars for that. 

Also, that Horizon instantly reminded me of this thing:






That lone tuner peg looks like it's begging to be bumped against something to end its misery.


----------



## Wc707




----------



## BenjaminW

For a nice, girthy and ballsy tone.


----------



## Wc707

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 91416
> 
> For a nice, girthy and ballsy tone.


Notes as fast as sperm boi


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wc707 said:


> Notes as fast as sperm boi


when your legato comes with a refractory period


----------



## Wc707

KnightBrolaire said:


> when your legato comes with a refractory period


When you're a little rusting with certain fingerings


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Seabeast2000

No copyright violations detected.


----------



## Alberto7

Okok, I know it's not a guitar, but... Amazon keeps telling me I should buy this thing for my TOM bridge:




I am almost tempted


----------



## Wc707

Alberto7 said:


> Okok, I know it's not a guitar, but... Amazon keeps telling me I should buy this thing for my TOM bridge:
> 
> View attachment 91425
> 
> 
> I am almost tempted


Bc Rich has entered the chat


----------



## Demiurge

Can't wrap the strings over the top of the tailpiece for MAXIMUM TONE- fail.


----------



## spudmunkey

It belongs on this:
https://guitar-compare.com/product/schecter-zv-special-metallic-gold-w-v-blade-graphic-2008/


----------



## Bodes

spudmunkey said:


> It belongs on this:
> https://guitar-compare.com/product/schecter-zv-special-metallic-gold-w-v-blade-graphic-2008/



Well I never.... A LV handbag x Halloween crossover Schecter? Huh! *raises eyebrow*

I had to type LV, as a pop up said I can't use the brand name! WTF!?!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bodes said:


> Well I never.... A LV handbag x Halloween crossover Schecter? Huh! *raises eyebrow*
> 
> I had to type LV, as a pop up said I can't use the brand name! WTF!?!
> View attachment 91426



It's a popular word for spammers (thanks in large part to the counterfeit industry and just boring SEO hits), so it's blocked.


----------



## Bodes

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a popular word for spammers (thanks in large part to the counterfeit industry and just boring SEO hits), so it's blocked.



I am now informed! Cheers Max! Now back to living a naive life, of not knowing a damn thing about how the world works.


----------



## BMFan30

Alberto7 said:


> Okok, I know it's not a guitar, but... Amazon keeps telling me I should buy this thing for my TOM bridge:
> View attachment 91425
> 
> I am almost tempted





Wc707 said:


> Bc Rich has entered the chat


Gucci Mane leaves the chat then goes to jail with these gold grills still in his tees.


----------



## TimmyPage

This has to have been posted somewhere in this thread, but I just stumbled on this monster today:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TimmyPage said:


> This has to have been posted somewhere in this thread, but I just stumbled on this monster today:
> 
> View attachment 91429



All of Andrew W.K.'s ESPs are fucking awesome.


----------



## John

TimmyPage said:


> This has to have been posted somewhere in this thread, but I just stumbled on this monster today:
> 
> View attachment 91429



But that's a great guitar, and there's nothing wrong with that at all.
I didn't see the back of it until now, so yeah that was quite an eye-opening experience. A sight to behold, even.


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Wuuthrad

“The Joker”- Only $999,999.99 plus a meager 600$ shipping!














https://reverb.com/item/37715592-th...this-guitar-doug-irwin-50-years-old-69-73-ish

Noice guitar though!


----------



## BMFan30

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


You know what would make this guitar sweeter? If it was orange with white borders. Then it would look like a carbed up tangerine.


----------



## Kaura

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 91430



Mushrooms on a pizza? 

Lowkey trying to use ESP to derail the topic to food again...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MaxOfMetal said:


> All of Andrew W.K.'s ESPs are fucking awesome.
> 
> View attachment 91430


Not only is Andrew W.K adorably sexy, but his guitars are awesome.





I can't stop staring at his.....um.....taco.....I'm sorry what were we talking about again?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Wuuthrad said:


> “The Joker”- Only $999,999.99 plus a meager 600$ shipping!
> https://reverb.com/item/37715592-th...this-guitar-doug-irwin-50-years-old-69-73-ish
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/37715592-th...this-guitar-doug-irwin-50-years-old-69-73-ish
> 
> Noice guitar though!



Looks pretty cool. 
The write up is 2021. Lots of sensation, no info.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Not only is Andrew W.K adorably sexy, but his guitars are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop staring at his.....um.....taco.....I'm sorry what were we talking about again?



As a straight dude, I'm in 110% agreement.


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Omzig

The ROCK of basses...Yes this is a granite fretless..make music to get stoned too 


















All yours for just $1500 ! Rock solid 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/basse-en...846166?hash=item4224a839d6:g:x-wAAOSwEvJfskcn


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this one is allllmost cool. 







It's like carpenter's Thing, but in guitar form. also it's 1800 usd lmao
.


----------



## odibrom

@KnightBrolaire you posted the first one in the wrong thread man, that is gorgeous... the second looks like an attempt at doing a crossover of some known designs but didn't came out too good...


----------



## GraemeH

KnightBrolaire said:


> this one is allllmost cool.
> 
> View attachment 91498
> View attachment 91497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like carpenter's Thing, but in guitar form. also it's 1800 usd lmao



But... that looks awesome? The workmanship and woods look fantastic. Looks like a Padalka with some extra frivilous woodworking, but nothing that would hinder playing.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> this one is allllmost cool.
> 
> View attachment 91498
> View attachment 91497



Yeah, it looks like a (very) poor man’s Padalka. Same basic vibe, but none of the refinement and taste.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

KnightBrolaire said:


> this one is allllmost cool.
> 
> View attachment 91498
> View attachment 91497



God damn that's ugly. People really need to stop with these ergonomic nightmares. Reminds me of those Abasi abominations


----------



## Pietjepieter

KnightBrolaire said:


> this one is allllmost cool.
> 
> View attachment 91498
> View attachment 91497



I really like it







so over the top


----------



## TedEH

+1 for the "nah, that's actually cool" camp.


----------



## Merrekof

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's like carpenter's Thing, but in guitar form. also it's 1800 usd lmao
> .
> View attachment 91496


Based on a BC Rich Mockingbird, Gibson Explorer and an Ibanez Iceman, mixed with a hint of a Ken Lawrence headstock. Am I missing something?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Merrekof said:


> Based on a BC Rich Mockingbird, Gibson Explorer and an Ibanez Iceman, mixed with a hint of a Ken Lawrence headstock. Am I missing something?



Its also DABBING.


----------



## mastapimp

Source: (56385) ESP Custom Electric Guitar | eBay


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mastapimp said:


> Source: (56385) ESP Custom Electric Guitar | eBay


How dare they do a bomber motif and then make it a hardtail.


----------



## John




----------



## John

mastapimp said:


> Source: (56385) ESP Custom Electric Guitar | eBay



Wrong thread. That guitar is actually the bomb, and it's appropriate for going out with a bang and not a whimper.


----------



## bostjan

mastapimp said:


> Source: (56385) ESP Custom Electric Guitar | eBay


Wonder if that's a BKP bridge pickup. Warpig? Nailbomb? Inquiring minds must know.

I also wish the knobs were black with a red top with a small cross ("x") on them.

The weirdest thing to me is how the guitar looks like it's actually flying. Look at the way it's sitting in the stand. I know it's got to be an optical illusion, but it appears as though it's about 1/2" above the bottom holder part of the stand.

But anyway, that guitar looks like it'd be a blast.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/I...0.gc?pfm=recs&recs_dtl=item_page.rr1|clickCP2


----------



## Electric Wizard




----------



## Alberto7

^ that hurt my brain


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Merrekof

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91544


What could go wrong?


----------



## Wc707

Merrekof said:


> What could go wrong?


Guitar wood is flame retardent so, nothing Duh!


----------



## Wc707

.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

https://reverb.com/item/36120770-ws...0i5l3QdFPgYX-Sokg5mRm5TbZLJhvp3yCL4cLpqOV-m9I


----------



## Seabeast2000

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> https://reverb.com/item/36120770-ws-flying-v-black?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=23844832322250455&utm_content=23844832322780455&utm_term=Caro - Make Noise - No Border - 10.1&fbclid=IwAR3ccxdAadrMr50i5l3QdFPgYX-Sokg5mRm5TbZLJhvp3yCL4cLpqOV-m9I


There goes the V thread.


----------



## Demiurge

Well, for all the metalheads who think that they're secret jazz players, there's no need to save-up for the Abasi anymore.


----------



## odibrom

Demiurge said:


> Well, for all the metalheads who think that they're secret jazz players, there's no need to save-up for the Abasi anymore.



What happened? Did the brand close doors?


----------



## Demiurge

^They might as well if once those flying V's with neck pickup only lay waste to the jazz guitar world.


----------



## John




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


> this one is allllmost cool.
> 
> View attachment 91498
> View attachment 91497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like carpenter's Thing, but in guitar form. also it's 1800 usd lmao
> .
> View attachment 91496


 Second one is dabbing.


----------



## lurè




----------



## mastapimp

lurè said:


> View attachment 91600


That's Guy Fieri's MDX Pork Chop guitar


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

mastapimp said:


> That's Guy Fieri's MDX Pork Chop guitar


WELCOME TO FLAVORTOWN, WE GOT MEAT AND FLAMES..WE GOT EVERYTHING YOU WANT WITH TASTE THAT'S NEVER TAME


----------



## ElRay

mastapimp said:


> That's Guy Fieri's MDX Pork Chop guitar


Stick a fork into it. This thread is done.


----------



## Masoo2

Seabeast2000 said:


> There goes the V thread.


Unironically a better V than 99% of the ones on the market solely because it has the KK/NV/Speed V/KxK body shape that all good Vs should have


----------



## Demiurge

ElRay said:


> Stick a fork into it. This thread is done.



Not without a pint of Donkey Sauce and some Trash Can Nachos!


----------



## Taylor

mastapimp said:


> That's Guy Fieri's MDX Pork Chop guitar



A guitar like that has gotta be pretty.... RARE.....


----------



## Hollowway

Taylor said:


> A guitar like that has gotta be pretty.... RARE.....


Will you be here all week, and should we tip our waitress? (Lulz)


----------



## Seabeast2000

Taylor said:


> A guitar like that has gotta be pretty.... RARE.....


Mad chops


----------



## r33per

Seabeast2000 said:


> Mad chops


Lamb of God's new signature range.


----------



## lurè




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Missed opportunity making that one without a Bigsby^^^


----------



## KnightBrolaire

look at the fretboard of the middle one.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> look at the fretboard of the middle one.
> View attachment 91779


Somebody really doesn't like descending runs.


----------



## Demiurge

If that negative space were filled with something clear, that would be awesome. It just looks painful.


----------



## Soya

It's just a tool to teach you proper thumb on the middle of the neck technique.


----------



## odibrom

Soya said:


> It's just a tool to teach you proper thumb on the middle of the neck technique.



Learn the classic in a metal way... the Yin and the Yang manifest themselves through some weird ways...


----------



## Spicypickles

That Bich knockoff on the left has some offensive stringthru placement. One of EVH’s big regrets was taking all the meat out of that explorer he had. This is even worse.


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Demiurge

There's gotta be a tone of electronics "guts" under that pickguard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spicypickles said:


> That Bich knockoff on the left has some offensive stringthru placement. One of EVH’s big regrets was taking all the meat out of that explorer he had. This is even worse.


He borrowed Chris Holmes' for some beer, and for his troubles, he had to show up at Eddie's parent's to collect his fully functional and put together guitar that Eddie had essentially turned into a kit project. Then again, Chris is a guy who would buy Marshalls, set up the tone he liked, and then... _*break the fucking pot shafts off!*_ Lmao.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## lurè

^
mE iS PaGanInI


----------



## Seabeast2000

i just watched The Thing 2011 and Prometheus last night. ^^ continues the theme somehow.


----------



## BigBadAl

that's a violin .. anyone remember Mark Wood ? heavy metal violinist


----------



## mastapimp

BigBadAl said:


> that's a violin .. anyone remember Mark Wood ? heavy metal violinist


Yes, his name is on the gig bag, those are his name-brand violins.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BigBadAl said:


> that's a violin .. anyone remember Mark Wood ? heavy metal violinist


I think I saw him at a NAMM actually, now that I know what's up.


----------



## Demiurge

Looked him up on Youtube. About as fucking rad as the violin looks silly.


----------



## theincrediblesulk

wes boland's custom PRS 4 string bass/guitar hybrid with tremolo

'_This is the mk7 version of this instrument. It’s a guitar/bass hybrid tuned F# F# B E or AADG, 80 42 32 22 ... it has guitar and bass pickups and 2 outputs. Scale length is 26.5”_'


----------



## Demiurge

^That's actually really neat. Too bad that hearing it would include having to listen to Fred Durst at the same time.


----------



## lurè

Next time you feel useless and without a place in this world,just stop and think about that single coil emg.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom

All winners right there... which has the ugliest design, which is the ugliest build...? So hard to choose...


----------



## Demiurge

Good to see this thread return


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 94055
> 
> View attachment 94056
> 
> View attachment 94057
> 
> View attachment 94051
> 
> View attachment 94052
> 
> View attachment 94053


Is that red one a Moser?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Some people shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a guitar...


----------



## TheGuy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Is that red one a Moser?


Looks like one of Brian Hoffman’s.


----------



## 77zark77

fck rlcs


----------



## Demiurge

High Plains Drifter said:


> Some people shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a guitar...



I'm always curious to the "story" behind some of the poorer relic jobs. Like, I thought I was clumsy with the pickup selector while playing, but it looks like this frickin' dude always missed.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Demiurge said:


> I'm always curious to the "story" behind some of the poorer relic jobs. Like, I thought I was clumsy with the pickup selector while playing, but it looks like this frickin' dude always missed.



When I see relics THIS bad, I generally imagine that this was the kid that didn't just color outside of the lines, but instead went full bore right off the paper and onto the desk. RE the switch, I don't think that Edward Scissorhands could have fucked up that veneer as bad as this guy.


----------



## Hollowway

Honestly, I think a lot of relics start with someone making a mistake in refinishing, or gouging the guitar when trying to do a mod, etc, and then figures they’ll turn it into a relic. Which is a terrible reason to do one, because clearly situations like these haven’t been planned well.


----------



## Demiurge

^Yeah, they just need to let the mistake be. After all, the lesson from relics is that mojo = booboo + time.


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> Honestly, I think a lot of relics start with someone making a mistake in refinishing, or gouging the guitar when trying to do a mod, etc, and then figures they’ll turn it into a relic. Which is a terrible reason to do one, because clearly situations like these haven’t been planned well.



The vast majority (if not all of them) are just trying way too hard to achieve that worn out aesthetic, only to fail with flying colors in a variety of amateurish and poorly thought out ways.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So I played one of these today in the Guitar Center "Platinum Room". It doesn't look as stupid in person..but it still looks like shit. Extremely lightweight which kinda irked me. Overall, nothing special and DEFINITELY not worth the price tag. Surprise surprise.


----------



## BenjaminW

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So I played one of these today in the Guitar Center "Platinum Room". It doesn't look as stupid in person..but it still looks like shit. Extremely lightweight which kinda irked me. Overall, nothing special and DEFINITELY not worth the price tag. Surprise surprise.


I feel like the older I get, the less I like Kerry King.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BenjaminW said:


> I feel like the older I get, the less I like Kerry King.


Ugh. His playing, leads especially, is just a flat out no. Slayer would be a little more tolerable if their solos weren't mindless noise.


----------



## John




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BenjaminW said:


> I feel like the older I get, the less I like Kerry King.


He's a terrible song writer, his solos are horrendous, what's there to like?


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 94056


Buckethead tele?!

The KKV... which end is which?

The Wes Borland hybrid... who here is triggered that it's only an inch longer than a strat scale length, yet is considered a guitar/bass hybrid?


----------



## BenjaminW

ew


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 94107
> 
> ew


I'm unsure what is ew about this


----------



## asopala

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> He's a terrible song writer, his solos are horrendous, what's there to like?



You know, it's funny you mention that, cause I thought King wrote more stuff for Slayer. Turns out, mostly Hanneman on music and lyrics.

But I have to give him a LITTLE bit of credit for one of Slayer's best lyrical hooks in Disciple. Back when they still played, if you were in the audience, you wouldn't NOT yell out "God hates us all!" during Disciple. And while that ain't much, it's still pretty good. But Repentless I definitely felt like Kerry was picking up a bit too much slack, though the album has its moments, like Implode.

And while his leads are nothing to write home about (especially compared to Jeff who had a bit more thought to his crazy solos), his rhythm playing I'd argue IS.


----------



## asopala

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I'm unsure what is ew about this



Needs to be cleaned, and the bar isn't being photogenic, but I don't mind it too much. The symmetry is a little odd (getting SG meets superstrat vibes), but I don't hate it.


----------



## BenjaminW

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I'm unsure what is ew about this


It’s a Schon Reverse Custom that like the rest of the Schon guitars, are just fugly.


----------



## vilk

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 94107
> 
> ew





BenjaminW said:


> It’s a Schon Reverse Custom that like the rest of the Schon guitars, are just fugly.



Wrong thread. This one is about funny guitars.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Seabeast2000

oof to top.

Why only 7 neck bolts? Hmmmph


----------



## odibrom

The green one front face is kind of cool though


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

asopala said:


> You know, it's funny you mention that, cause I thought King wrote more stuff for Slayer. Turns out, mostly Hanneman on music and lyrics.
> 
> But I have to give him a LITTLE bit of credit for one of Slayer's best lyrical hooks in Disciple. Back when they still played, if you were in the audience, you wouldn't NOT yell out "God hates us all!" during Disciple. And while that ain't much, it's still pretty good. But Repentless I definitely felt like Kerry was picking up a bit too much slack, though the album has its moments, like Implode.
> 
> And while his leads are nothing to write home about (especially compared to Jeff who had a bit more thought to his crazy solos), his rhythm playing I'd argue IS.


Eh. I just can't get past the obnoxious "teenager with a whammy bar in Guitar Center" nature of their solos. I also felt like they tried way too hard to be "cool," and just aren't.


----------



## asopala

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh. I just can't get past the obnoxious "teenager with a whammy bar in Guitar Center" nature of their solos. I also felt like they tried way too hard to be "cool," and just aren't.



While the second half is debatable (I mean I like classic Slayer), I think it's probably just because they were the ones who did it the craziest (Satriani got close, but didn't do the constant horse effects, just "screams"), people thought it was cool, and then picked up a floyd guitar in Guitar Center. I feel the same way about Hans Zimmer; he's cool and all, but I have a hard time listening to his scores because of how many people imitated him, thus making him sound generic to himself, which ain't his fault he was so popular.

And honestly, if there's anything I was more annoyed with in Kerry's solos, it's the really out of place semi-pentatonic patterns he always plays at the highest frets. It's the same ones every time, but IDK anyone who bothered transcribing it. At least when he added in some tapping, things got more interesting. But the atonal stuff ended up becoming their signature, and they ain't Slayer without them. Well, as long as you have Tom's yells, you still got Slayer.


----------



## Nlelith

lurè said:


> View attachment 94120


Didn't know P90 humbuckers exist.


----------



## spudmunkey

Nlelith said:


> Didn't know P90 humbuckers exist.



While there are humbucker-sized P90s, these are SD P Rails.

https://www.seymourduncan.com/single-product/p-rails


----------



## spudmunkey

Speaking of not-very-good relics:


----------



## John




----------



## John

Not sure why the above image isn't showing anymore, but here:


----------



## Demiurge

^Looks like it's 'time' to burn that thing and bury the ashes.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This makes me intensely sad


----------



## BlackMastodon

Was the green one with bevels an early Kiesel?

I wonder how heavy that clock one is...


----------



## vilk

Rooster Scarab custom https://reverb.com/item/39906093-ro...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=39906093


----------



## Hollowway

vilk said:


> Rooster Scarab custom https://reverb.com/item/39906093-ro...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=39906093






Gotta love how it’s got a place for chips and a place for dip.


----------



## ElRay

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>


Looks like an earwig.


----------



## StevenC

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> This makes me intensely sad


I don't see the problem with this one. 

On the assumption that it's silly on purpose, it's a very good silly.


----------



## odibrom

@StevenC - "Silly" is this thread's middle name...


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## Marked Man

asopala said:


> You know, it's funny you mention that, cause I thought King wrote more stuff for Slayer. Turns out, mostly Hanneman on music and lyrics.
> 
> But I have to give him a LITTLE bit of credit for one of Slayer's best lyrical hooks in Disciple. Back when they still played, if you were in the audience, you wouldn't NOT yell out "God hates us all!" during Disciple. And while that ain't much, it's still pretty good. But Repentless I definitely felt like Kerry was picking up a bit too much slack, though the album has its moments, like Implode.
> 
> And while his leads are nothing to write home about (especially compared to Jeff who had a bit more thought to his crazy solos), his rhythm playing I'd argue IS.



As poor Jeff declined, it was Kerry who held up the concerts. He appears to have even been mixed louder. Kerry was a precision machine for fast rhythm playing and had the most brutal, aggressive attack. I give him great credit for that alone, and for having the backbone to keep Slayer strong and insist that Jeff attempt to recover rather than weaken the band on stage. Bringing in Holt was the right decision. 

I've always remembered a statement that Jeff made in an old interview about playing loud and with lots of gain, he said yeah, but we also hit the strings hard. Physical ATTACK is an important part of my playing, and also my favorite heavy guitarists. Hit the strings like you hate 'em! At least for crunch rhythm.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 94314


That thing looks pretty suss.


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè

Handmade

The hand:


----------



## John




----------



## InfinityCollision

Never seen a tuning fork like that before.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 94314


hm...seems sus


----------



## BlackMastodon

John said:


> *Weird BC Rich bastard child*


I have so many damn questions about this thing.


----------



## ElRay

I feel a weird attraction to this one:


lurè said:


>


... much like insects must feel towards a bug light.


----------



## asopala

ElRay said:


> I feel a weird attraction to this one:... much like insects must feel towards a bug light.


I can imagine it would be hilariously fragile unless the hole is filled with clear resin or something, or they reinforced the insides (which it doesn't look like they did). But I agree, and I think it's cause it feels natural with the cut out wood knot. That's a shape anyone who's seen bare wood would recognize, but they always get rid of the knot in nearly every guitar. I personally think it's kinda cool when it's incorporated into the design, like the really weird Rick Toone designs.


----------



## John




----------



## I play music

John said:


>


Kinda liking the idea, execution could maybe be cleaner


----------



## TedEH

If it had been done a little cleaner, maybe filled in with something and refinished properly, then maybe.


----------



## Shawn

I play music said:


> Kinda liking the idea, execution could maybe be cleaner


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Hollowway

Glow in the dark? Absolutely!
Anything done on this guitar? Absolutely not!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

More like DE-furbished.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Seabeast2000

that's for 64th order harmonics.


----------



## odibrom

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



those nut slots are premium quality!...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



This is actually an advanced luthier technique, the sharp angles bind the string in place and give better tuning stability without the need for a locking nut.

Also makes the notes come out of your amp crooked, great for playing swing beats and such.


----------



## mastapimp

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



I don't see what the big deal is, those strings are Hardly Bent-on the nut...


----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> View attachment 94328



What's the intended purpose of the bread tie?


T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


111ZZ111

Not sure which is worse: 1. the slots are crooked. 2. The slots are so wide on the treble side that the strings don't even know that the slots are crooked.


----------



## Dyster

it kinda looks like they just slapped a straight-scale nut on that thing, wich i suppose is a step up from the mangled mess mine arrived with


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> What's the intended purpose of the bread tie?



If i had to guess, it's something pinched under the string to raise the action on that string from a nut cut too deeply.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> If i had to guess, it's something pinched under the string to raise the action on that string from a nut cut too deeply.


Weird approach, but I can appreciate the laziness of that, I guess.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>


"Scratches don't affect the condition" is a new one to me. It's sort of like, "Nobody goes to the mall anymore because of the crowds."


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> "Scratches don't affect the condition" is a new one to me. It's sort of like, "Nobody goes to the mall anymore because of the crowds."



Yeah, it's like the classic Reverb, "Mint condition, except for pick swirls, buckle rash on the back, small chip in the headstock, and two dings in the body."


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, it's like the classic Reverb, "Mint condition, except for pick swirls, buckle rash on the back, small chip in the headstock, and two dings in the body."



Yeah, but that's all cancelled out, because "fresh strings".


----------



## seekfreed

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


----------



## Hollowway

seekfreed said:


>


He was sooo close to understanding the concept!


----------



## odibrom

... FUCK...


----------



## Seabeast2000

seekfreed said:


>



Ready for battle, with pre-seasoned strings.


----------



## nonoknapp

http://imgur.com/gallery/zH4heCi


----------



## Hollowway

nonoknapp said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/zH4heCi



let me get that for you:




And I’m not gonna lie - I think that’s a pretty cool concept.


----------



## Seabeast2000

What's in the box?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> What's in the box?


----------



## Hollowway

Seabeast2000 said:


> What's in the box?


Welp, Max beat me to the funny post, so I did a quick google, and it’s a Ayeway power bank. Like for charging cell phones. Not sure what (if anything) it’s charging here, but maybe he’s got it rigged up for the pickups?


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 94786


WHATS IN THE BOX?


----------



## ElRay

Hey ... these ain't no cheap Phillips screws, these are high(er)-end Robertson screws!


seekfreed said:


>


----------



## spudmunkey

ElRay said:


> Hey ... these ain't no cheap Phillips screws, these are high(er)-end Robertson screws!



Nope, Pozidriv.


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> Nope, Pozidriv.


That's right. I've been staying in the Torx-head drive world and got my inferior screw heads confused.


----------



## spudmunkey

I wonder if any of them have blown through the back of the headstock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> I wonder if any of them have blown through the back of the headstock.



See, I'm wondering if any of them _haven't_.


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> See, I'm wondering if any of them _haven't_.


It's like some shitty 5-Minute Crafts "life hack" video where they make a hairbrush out of a guitar, pozidriv screws, and a hot glue gun.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> It's like some shitty 5-Minute Crafts "life hack" video where they make a hairbrush out of a guitar, pozidriv screws, and a hot glue gun.


I think I've seen that one. It was right up there with the one where you make a hot glue gun by cutting a nozzle out of a soda can and _hot glue_ it to the tip of a barbeque lighter.


----------



## asopala

spudmunkey said:


> It's like some shitty 5-Minute Crafts "life hack" video where they make a hairbrush out of a guitar, pozidriv screws, and a hot glue gun.



Is that the one that Electroboom did? Cause that was hilarious.


----------



## spudmunkey

asopala said:


> Is that the one that Electroboom did? Cause that was hilarious.


His was funny, yes, but you may have no idea how deep the "5-minute crafts" hole goes...
https://www.lawfareblog.com/biggest-social-media-operation-youve-never-heard-run-out-cyprus-russians


----------



## asopala

spudmunkey said:


> His was funny, yes, but you may have no idea how deep the "5-minute crafts" hole goes...
> https://www.lawfareblog.com/biggest-social-media-operation-youve-never-heard-run-out-cyprus-russians



That's a deeper hole than I've ever seen anywhere. That's insane.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> His was funny, yes, but you may have no idea how deep the "5-minute crafts" hole goes...
> https://www.lawfareblog.com/biggest-social-media-operation-youve-never-heard-run-out-cyprus-russians


Holy crap, that reads like the latest made for Netflix drama. That’s insane!


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> His was funny, yes, but you may have no idea how deep the "5-minute crafts" hole goes...
> https://www.lawfareblog.com/biggest-social-media-operation-youve-never-heard-run-out-cyprus-russians


I KNEW it was the Russians!


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> His was funny, yes, but you may have no idea how deep the "5-minute crafts" hole goes...
> https://www.lawfareblog.com/biggest-social-media-operation-youve-never-heard-run-out-cyprus-russians


I should have known it was Russians. They're the only group of people I know who have the cajones to repair a rocket with hot glue and then ride said rocket into space. I guess making a pair of slippers by hot gluing ramen noodles to a couple of cable ties is a pretty good downsized analogy of that.


----------



## Demiurge

Seeking to destroy America by encouraging the waste of time & money on crafts.... so which of the US' adversaries is secretly behind Pinterest?


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> Seeking to destroy America by encouraging the waste of time & money on crafts.... so which of the US' adversaries is secretly behind Pinterest?



I can confidently say, with some amount of inside knowledge having formerly worked for a main vendor of theirs, that Pinterest is a case of domestic terrorism, but with global reach, and ambitions of global domination.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> I can confidently say, with some amount of inside knowledge having formerly worked for a main vendor of theirs, that Pinterest is a case of domestic terrorism, but with global reach, and ambitions of global domination.



Ain't that what all big corporations aim for?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

photo gallery online


----------



## Demiurge

^It's a hat on a hat, with the heavy relic on the gaudily-inlaid body. Just pick one thing. (Again, people suck at hittin' that pickup selector.)


----------



## Thaeon

This thread never disappoints.


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> (Again, people suck at hittin' that pickup selector.)



Even thig guy, with a freakin' solid metal carabiner rattling around the upper bout, the guitar isn't as beat up there.


----------



## vilk

So I heard you like Fe... Ib... Uhhh Harley Davidson?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Defretted. New band name.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seabeast2000 said:


> Defretted. New band name.


wait, Defretted: all fretless renditions of your favorite rock and metal songs. Volumes 1-23.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> wait, Defretted: all fretless renditions of your favorite rock and metal songs. Volumes 1-23.



Sorry, I don't get it... I think that bass was posted because it has its lower horn chopped off... but I could be wrong... fretless instruments (defretted or originally fretless) are super cool to play, and hard also...


----------



## Demiurge

^Fretless is cool, but the prior owner's decision to only fill & clean-up frets 13 and above add to the jank factor.


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Sorry, I don't get it... I think that bass was posted because it has its lower horn chopped off... but I could be wrong... fretless instruments (defretted or originally fretless) are super cool to play, and hard also...


Yep legit want to hear fretless versions of familiar songs. I'll hit up YouTube later...


----------



## odibrom

Demiurge said:


> ^Fretless is cool, but the prior owner's decision to only fill & clean-up frets 13 and above add to the jank factor.



hadn't seen that... maybe this was a test shoot before committing to the whole treatment? maybe he ran out of supplies and had to go for a gig...? To me the funny thing keeps to be the cut out lower horn that brings the bass to a questionable aesthetics choice, hence silly and in plain right to be posted in this thread...?

I remember that photo/meme of the mic'ed head (not cab)... I'm sure that it was a joke of some sort that turned out into a stupid meme. I mean, there has to things like that, people taking stupid photos just for the laughs and someone else catches it on the net and distorts it into something like "red neck intelligence"...


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè




----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> So I heard you like Fe... Ib... Uhhh Harley Davidson?


I wonder if the shopping cart is for sale.


----------



## Antiproduct

bostjan said:


> I wonder if the shopping cart is for sale.


thats the amp...


----------



## spudmunkey

lurè said:


> View attachment 94913


Ibanez Lonestar series.

If it didn't have the yellow logo, I wouldn't hate it, as I have no arbitrary "has to be a 3+3" headstock mentality. But with the yellow...I hate it. Ha!







It does remind me of these, though:


----------



## Gnarcade

spudmunkey said:


> It does remind me of these, though:



This picture... I am so glad to know this picture exists. Thank you.


----------



## spudmunkey

Gnarcade said:


> This picture... I am so glad to know this picture exists. Thank you.


Yeah, it certainly made my day better. I had seen Danny Tanner holding it, but never with that look on his face. Even he appears confused by this guitar's existence.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## spudmunkey

Alternate title: "How to make Tool sound like Primus".


----------



## vilk

spudmunkey said:


> Alternate title: "How to make Tool sound like Primus".



Huh, I don't really associate Primus wit, except when he plays upright bass, but that's not most Primus songs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vilk said:


> Huh, I don't really associate Primus with fretless bass. Les' basses that I know about all have frets, except when he plays upright bass, but that's not very many Primus songs.



The Rainbow bass is fretless, which is what you hear on Jerry Was A Race Car Driver, My Name is Mud, Tommy The Cat, etc.


----------



## vilk

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Rainbow bass is fretless, which is what you hear on Jerry Was A Race Car Driver, My Name is Mud, Tommy The Cat, etc.


Huh. When I saw them he played all those songs on a fretted bass.

Edit: Or maybe I didn't realize it because it has fret lines!


----------



## odibrom

Primus rock big time, specially the older albums...


----------



## vilk

odibrom said:


> Primus rock big time, specially the older albums...


Primus sucks


----------



## _MonSTeR_

High Plains Drifter said:


> photo gallery online



That guitar is absolutely what this thread needs to be about.

Literally, just where to start?!?!?!


----------



## odibrom

vilk said:


> Primus sucks


All cool bro, we don't need to share the same tastes in music.
.


----------



## vilk

odibrom said:


> All cool bro, we don't need to share the same tastes in music.
> .


It's an inside joke among Primus fans. They print it on shirts and stickers etc. I guess I can't hold it against you that you didn't know considering I didn't even know he's playing fretless on all my favorite tracks


----------



## Seabeast2000

Fretless bass is mesmerizing pretty much. That's somehow my point.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the conklin is an abomination


----------



## mbardu

KnightBrolaire said:


> the conklin is an abomination
> View attachment 94928



V rotated 90 degrees?
Monkey grip rotated 90 degrees?
Have we found this guy's car?


----------



## dr_game0ver

You can mock but we all know you secretly want that V... As a headless!!


----------



## Seabeast2000

That headstock should be flipped.


----------



## odibrom

vilk said:


> It's an inside joke among Primus fans. They print it on shirts and stickers etc. I guess I can't hold it against you that you didn't know considering I didn't even know he's playing fretless on all my favorite tracks



It has been too long since I used to follow Primus... I didn't remember that "catch phrase"... Les was constantly saying that, "We're Primus and we suck"... good call!...


----------



## WarMachine

Hollowway said:


> View attachment 94186
> 
> 
> Gotta love how it’s got a place for chips and a place for dip.


What in the ever-loving-fuck is THAT?


----------



## ElRay

vilk said:


> It's an inside joke among Primus fans. They print it on shirts and stickers etc.


This is an old-fans vs new-fans delineation.


vilk said:


> I guess I can't hold it against you that you didn't know considering I didn't even know he's playing fretless on all my favorite tracks


When I first heard them (1991), my first thought was: "It's nice the drummer is playing a real double bass, but he's a bit sloppy." - Then I found out that was the bass (guitar) player.


----------



## ElRay

I think this is supposed to be a H.A.R.P. Guitar


lurè said:


> View attachment 94915


----------



## asopala

ElRay said:


> I think this is supposed to be a H.A.R.P. Guitar



Though does it count as a harp guitar if there's only one sub-bass string (as they're often called)? And this might have opened a huge can of worms, cause many of those kinds of guitars can get gaudy fast.


----------



## josh1

dr_game0ver said:


> You can mock but we all know you secretly want that V... As a headless!!


Don't give Legator ideas


----------



## ElRay

asopala said:


> Though does it count as a harp guitar if there's only one sub-bass string (as they're often called)? And this might have opened a huge can of worms, cause many of those kinds of guitars can get gaudy fast.



I lost an 'A'. I meant H.A.A.R.P - The the High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program - One of those conspiracy-nut, mind control, weather manipulation, chemtrail activator, "Tesla Technology" global mass destruction weapons.


----------



## lurè

ElRay said:


> I lost an 'A'. I meant H.A.A.R.P - The the High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program - One of those conspiracy-nut, mind control, weather manipulation, chemtrail activator, "Tesla Technology" global mass destruction weapons.



Just pluck the lower string to make it rain


----------



## ElRay

josh1 said:


> Don't give Legator ideas


Ormsby's done it.


----------



## ElRay

lurè said:


> Just pluck the lower string to make it rain *activate chemtrails*


FTFY


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

Today's secret ingredient is: Drill Press.


----------



## mogar

This is why we don't let crackheads and forstner bits near guitars...


----------



## BlackMastodon

May be the lightest LP in existence.


----------



## bostjan

The first Les Paul - it looks like someone pulled two frets and drilled/filled two circular holes (why?), but maybe there is something obvious I'm totally missing?


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> The first Les Paul - it looks like someone pulled two frets and drilled/filled two circular holes (why?), but maybe there is something obvious I'm totally missing?


Only thing I could think of is...screws/dowels maybe?


----------



## Demiurge

Perhaps a strange broken neck repair. Looks like there's body damage visible between the end of the fingerboard and the pickup ring, the bass side of the neck up near the 17th fret, and to the right of the pickguard screw. Maybe the neck got pried-up leaving a lower chunk of the heel and this was the decision on repair?


----------



## odibrom

I remember seeing a black LesPaul with huge bolts on the fingerboard, right about those places... It should be around in this thread some 10s of pages back...? Could this be a repair to that crack job? Can anyone find that picture (if you so remember) so we can compare?


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> The first Les Paul - it looks like someone pulled two frets and drilled/filled two circular holes (why?), but maybe there is something obvious I'm totally missing?



Those dowels were put in place from a crude attempt at repairing a broken neck.


----------



## odibrom

John said:


> Those dowels were put in place from a crude attempt at repairing a broken neck.


So you remember that photo, can you get it and post them side by side?


----------



## lurè

the beginning of a great adventure


----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


> Those dowels were put in place from a crude attempt at repairing a broken neck.



For some reason I was thinking someone turned it into a bolt on, counter sunk the heads and capped the holes.


----------



## ElRay

*Left-Side Toan!!!!!* 
Minarick would be so proud.


John said:


>


----------



## ElRay

Extended Range Punk Bass?


lurè said:


> the beginning of a great adventure
> View attachment 95012


----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

John said:


>



It's like a 3 year old made a birthday cake


----------



## Seabeast2000

Unicorn Puke Sparkle


----------



## mogar

More glitter on that than a Tuesday afternoon shift at the stripper barn...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

People who make cases when they see those guitars


----------



## John

*Rot rod:


----------



## Crungy

Bigsby on a Dimebag guitar... That's something you don't see every day.

What is that on the body?


----------



## WarMachine

John said:


>


It's like an LGBTQ version of the T1000 from Terminator 2, coming out of the furnace going "*YYYYAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS"*


----------



## Hollowway

Crungy said:


> Bigsby on a Dimebag guitar... That's something you don't see every day.
> 
> What is that on the body?
> View attachment 95141


Haha, is that the locking nut? This guy REALLY didn’t want to stay in tune!


----------



## Crungy

Now I see it lol it looked more like some random piece of metal


----------



## Blasphemer

John said:


> *Rot rod:



I keep seeing this thing on my local CL and I can't get over the fact that they want a grand for a destroyed SG standard.


----------



## Seabeast2000

that rat rod needs a cracked bakelite 3-speed shifter knob for pup switch.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> that rat rod needs a cracked bakelite 3-speed shifter knob for pup switch.



Nah, it needs the knob, but on the arm of of a Bigsby.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Nah, it needs the knob, but on the arm of of a Bigsby.



True, retvrn to 1930's SG.


----------



## Dark Aegis

Hollowway said:


> Haha, is that the locking nut? This guy REALLY didn’t want to stay in tune!


That guitar was fixed bridge, there wouldn’t have been a locking nut.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I think dude attached it to the body to use as a pick holder... idk


----------



## Spicypickles

It’s probably a razor, given it’s a dime guitar.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spicypickles said:


> It’s probably a razor, given it’s a dime guitar.


But you can see the 6 string grooves of a locking nut, I'm pretty sure the owner thought it would look kinda like a razor and no one would call him on it, little did he know that SSO is on the case.


----------



## spudmunkey

Potential buyer on the phone: "Does the guitar have a trem with a lock nut?"

Seller: "er...hang on, lemme check..."

*loud power tool and hammering noises*

Seller, rushes back on the phone, slightly out of breath, "y...*gasp*...yes."


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Albake21

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 95256
> View attachment 95257


That's actually really badass for a workshop/garage or maybe like a basement setup.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

When your explorer has anorexia and a hercules beetle fetish


sr-71 inspired bass is kind of cool ngl


----------



## Quiet Coil

KnightBrolaire said:


> sr-71 inspired bass is kind of cool ngl


I’d almost prefer a simple paint job with the aviation themes - those birds make for great silhouettes.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> When your explorer has anorexia and a hercules beetle fetish


Perfect sig guitar either for the shrunken head guy from Beetlejuice or the Goomba from the Super Mario movie.


----------



## Bodes

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 95256
> View attachment 95257



Now that's what you call an F-hole!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 95256
> View attachment 95257



Could also be the perfect bidet for a dude with a big ass, long dong, and short legs. Sorry... I'm not all there. 

Soapbar soap ftw.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bodes said:


> Now that's what you call an F-hole!


Underappreciated comment.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

That thing is trying WAY too hard. It's like me in high school.


----------



## asopala

John said:


>



I get what they're trying to do, but the Steinberger foldable leg rest thing would do this so much better. And it wouldn't be so weird.


----------



## possumkiller

John said:


>


This gives me an idea! Something like the Zach Wild SG/V combo but a Telecaster/Rhodes combo!


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

https://reverb.com/item/41416767-handmade-dragon-multicolor


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 95136



Isn't that one of the guitars like Guy Mann-Dude had? I've always kinda wanted one but never knew what it was.


----------



## laxu

KnightBrolaire said:


> When your explorer has anorexia and a hercules beetle fetish
> View attachment 95267
> 
> sr-71 inspired bass is kind of cool ngl
> View attachment 95265
> 
> View attachment 95266
> 
> View attachment 95268



I like all of these. They at least tried to do something different. The headless is probably the worst visually but when seen in 3D doesn't look as bad.

The jet guitars would be cool to play on stage.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Crungy

I'm assuming that is in it's early stages, but holy crap that looks heavy.


----------



## odibrom

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 94314



@spudmunkey ... a post from 6 or 7 pages ago... yeah, it's the same guitar... if we can call it a guitar...


----------



## BenjaminW

odibrom said:


> @spudmunkey ... a post from 6 or 7 pages ago... yeah, it's the same guitar... if we can call it a guitar...


I mean when it comes to some guitars like vintage guitars, there's the real guitars...and then there's _impostor_ guitars.

I am so sorry for that please forgive me I will never do this again in my entire life it's just that the opportunity had to be taken and there was nothing else I can do about it


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> I'm assuming that is in it's early stages, but holy crap that looks heavy.


It *looks* like it could maybe be a hollow body. Or just done for the meme, because a bound neck is way too fancy for that body.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> It *looks* like it could maybe be a hollow body. Or just done for the meme, because a bound neck is way too fancy for that body.


I was thinking it's a fitting blank for necks or something.


----------



## Antiproduct




----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 95456


----------



## High Plains Drifter

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 95456


----------



## odibrom

@BenjaminW all cool bro, I was not messing with you but with @spudmunkey because he posted the exactly same image you did 7 pages ago, I still had it fresh in my memory... and @bostjan clarified us on its context...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 95510



... this one is pretty cool...


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## vilk

I hate that knob placement so much


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 95510



In a parallel universe everyone is gushing over this, and posting a picture of the Larada to the “some guitars are too funny not to post” thread.


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè

Wtf is wrong with Legator?


----------



## Dayn

lurè said:


> View attachment 95541


That Micro Machines megacity van fucking rules.


----------



## lurè

Dayn said:


> That Micro Machines megacity van fucking rules.


Such great childhood memories


----------



## vilk

lurè said:


> Wtf is wrong with Legator?
> View attachment 95542


I think that body shape is great. That color is not my style, but if they made a murdered out version with non-roasted maple neck and fingerboard I'd be all over it. Though I've never played a multiscale so I dunno what that's like.


----------



## Demiurge

^The shape looks alright, but the rotated tele pickguard makes the waist & upper bout of the body look squished-in.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


> Wtf is wrong with Legator?
> View attachment 95542


it's like they tried to make an offset tele shape and failed in every instance. It looks like they just fucking stretched a tele in photoshop and called it good.


----------



## lurè

Dunno the shape looks like Ditto the pokemon


----------



## bostjan

That Legator looks to me like it just barely misses the mark on pretty much every aesthetic box I look to check.

The worst thing about the Kahler guitar is the Kahler, I guess, but the pickup placement and knob placements are also pretty close to optimized badness.


----------



## BlackMastodon

lurè said:


> Dunno the shape looks like Ditto the pokemon


Well now I want one. 

It's like they accidentally received a shipments of pickguards that was meant for Tosin and threw it along with a multiscale neck onto a scrap body.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

lurè said:


> View attachment 95541


SUPER VAN CITY!

Holy shit I had one of those!


----------



## ElRay

BenjaminW said:


> I mean when it comes to some guitars like vintage guitars, there's the real guitars...and then there's _impostor_ guitars...


that's a totally sus reply.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i have many questions.


----------



## odibrom

@KnightBrolaire - I have on answer: home made, possible a parts caster of some sort (neck and hardware?).


----------



## Soya

The World's Only 18 fret V, he has that at least


----------



## TheBloodstained

KnightBrolaire said:


> i have many questions.


...it's almost a balalaika gone metal!


----------



## spudmunkey

It very well may be very made well, but...


----------



## Bodes

spudmunkey said:


> It very well may be very made well, but...
> 
> View attachment 95702



So, so very close to being a completely awesome looking guitar...


----------



## ElRay

Bodes said:


> So, so very close to being a completely awesome looking guitar...


Yes. If anybody asks: "What do you mean by 'so close, and yet so far'?"; show them this guitar.


----------



## Crungy

The inlay work looks cool but I find this guitar to ugly as hell


----------



## BMFan30

Crungy said:


> The inlay work looks cool but I find this guitar to ugly as hell
> View attachment 95764


So is it just a repurposed canoe paddle that should have evolved into a decorative lacrosse stick instead of this brutal shit?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I want to see the other 4 photos.


----------



## Crungy

Coming right up


----------



## Crungy

Am I breaking a thread rule by posting guitars that suck and aren't funny?


----------



## BMFan30

LOL the backside of that guitar looks like it's gotten it's salad tossed in prison for 12 years straight. Look at the size of that battery cover hiding the true size of it's asshole. Poor douche canoe paddle has had enough of peoples shit already...


----------



## Crungy

The seller has two (!) and they're the only two in the world and he's selling this for...... $240 USD.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Those are from eBay, just search "antontsai inlay" and you'll get a bunch of listings for absolute garbage with flashy, poorly done inlay. 

They've been at it for decades at this point.


----------



## spudmunkey

I...I wanna hate it, and it's probably trash, but...I don't hate the _shape_. I wouldn't buy even it at that price, but I think it looks better than, say, a RockBeach Cicada or Mantis, which has a similar geometry.


----------



## odibrom

I must say it has a certain charm to it, almost (although still a lot far far away) like a millimetric. It's symmetric, which means that it can be played either right or left handed... just swap the strings (maybe the nut as well), tune the octaves at the bridge and you're done...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BMFan30 said:


> LOL the backside of that guitar looks like it's gotten it's salad tossed in prison for 12 years straight. Look at the size of that battery cover hiding the true size of it's asshole. Poor douche canoe paddle has had enough of peoples shit already...



Shit.. I see shoulders.. cant unsee any of it now.. hate you so much


----------



## BMFan30

High Plains Drifter said:


> Shit.. I see shoulders.. cant unsee any of it now.. hate you so much


Lmfao, that's all I could see! Douche Canoe paddling up front but prison packing fudge in the back. 
It's the mullet of guitars!


----------



## spudmunkey

BMFan30 said:


> LOL the backside of that guitar looks like it's gotten it's salad tossed in prison for 12 years straight. Look at the size of that battery cover hiding the true size of it's asshole.


----------



## BMFan30

spudmunkey said:


>


You all thot it, I just seddit. But I couldn't unsee brokeback mountain that the front of that canoe paddle was hiding. Not a very flattering shade of skin to use for a project like that neither.


----------



## spudmunkey

BMFan30 said:


> You all thot it, I just seddit. But I couldn't unsee brokeback mountain that the front of that canoe paddle was hiding. Not a very flattering shade of skin to use for a project like that neither.




I can't speak for anyone else, but go ahead and mark a tally for me on the side of "didn't see a gaping rectum", and "didn't see an unflattering shade of skin" for the natural color of the wood.


----------



## BMFan30

spudmunkey said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but go ahead and mark a tally for me on the side of "didn't see a gaping rectum", and "didn't see an unflattering shade of skin" for the natural color of the wood.


LOL Fair enough, but after I saw those shoulders that guitar told me the stories of prison life by itself without me asking.


----------



## ElRay

Crungy said:


> Am I breaking a thread rule by posting guitars that suck and aren't funny?


They don't have to just be "Funny" = "Ha Ha". "Funny" = odd or off is OK. Much like: "Does this left-over clown taste funny to you?"


----------



## Crungy

ElRay said:


> They don't have to just be "Funny" = "Ha Ha". "Funny" = odd or off is OK. Much like: "Does this left-over clown taste funny to you?"



Works for me, and I'm trying to lower my clown meat consumption anyways.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Crungy said:


> Works for me, and I'm trying to lower my clown meat consumption anyways.


Switch to clown lite, 10% less hair.


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> Works for me, and I'm trying to lower my clown meat consumption anyways.


I feel like there's a euphemism in there...or at least something probably on urbandictionary.com


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but go ahead and mark a tally for me on the side of "didn't see a gaping rectum", and "didn't see an unflattering shade of skin" for the natural color of the wood.


 Dammit, spud, you made me spit my water out!


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> I feel like there's a euphemism in there...or at least something probably on urbandictionary.com



My brother refers to McDonald's as "clown meat" lol


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> I feel like there's a euphemism in there...or at least something probably on urbandictionary.com


Curse you @spudmonkey I had to google "clown meat consumption" and I found this:




If you read the article, you will find there are multiple variations.


----------



## Crungy

It's called Billy Roll and they mention Ed Gein in the opening paragraph... holy fuck lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> It's called Billy Roll and they mention Ed Gein in the opening paragraph... holy fuck lol


john wayne gacy would make more sense tbh


----------



## Crungy

I think the parallel of meat and wearing meat on your skin works lol


----------



## John




----------



## vilk

John said:


>


 It looks like a prop for Yo Gabba Gabba


----------



## Crungy

I can't tell if it's super heavy or super light and made of Styrofoam.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I mean, front jack decision was the deal breaker here.


----------



## Nlelith

It just didn't fully load in yet, give it a sec to switch to proper LOD.


----------



## Soya

It's the anti Kiesel guitar and I'm totally fine with that.


----------



## Crungy

It almost looks like something someone in Gwar would play, minus the bodily fluids.


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>



It's the guitar for when these guys form a band


----------



## Randy

Look like a couple of yoyos if you ask me.


----------



## r33per

spudmunkey said:


> It's the guitar for when these guys form a band
> 
> View attachment 95971


Looks like the guys who installed my microwave oven and delivered my custom kitchen. Good luck to them


----------



## possumkiller

John said:


>


I'm gettin MSI vibes. 

If it weren't for the full frontal jack and the pickguard was made with straight lines, it would be cool.


----------



## Seabeast2000

r33per said:


> Looks like the guys who installed my microwave oven and delivered my custom kitchen. Good luck to them


Let me tell you, them guys ain't dumb.


----------



## lurè




----------



## MaxOfMetal

lurè said:


> View attachment 95986



You know, that's actually fairly well executed from the looks of it.


----------



## TedEH

The thing that gets me is now having two bridges, and they look nothing alike.


----------



## John

The real shim shady:


----------



## vilk

Insta trying to sell me one of these... I gotta admit, it's unique at least.
















I can't get over how it's obviously shaped like an uppercase "B". Also I can't figure out if the upper frets are playable. I watched a video of a guy playing one but he didn't go up very high. Also why on some models the pickups stick out too far or alternatively aren't under some strings.


----------



## odibrom

vilk said:


> Insta trying to sell me one of these... I gotta admit, it's unique at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get over how it's obviously shaped like an uppercase "B". Also I can't figure out if the upper frets are playable. I watched a video of a guy playing one but he didn't go up very high. Also why on some models the pickups stick out too far or alternatively aren't under some strings.



These guitars are very well thought and cheap in the build, just a regular neck that could be sourced out somewhere and a bent sheet of metal of body. These are not a Shredder guitar, these are not meant to be play-able all across the fretboard.

Regarding the pickups, they can be moved around since they stick magnetically to the "body". This last one is setup like a face just for the photo. They are in fact ingeniously thought, but they are not for the SSO's general market...


----------



## Hollowway

Somebody wanna give me a link? I kinda want to order one. 

EDIT: Hard pass. I'm not into them enough to spend the $2000+ to get one. Still, I'm impressed with the movable pickups.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ It's as if some guitars are designed just for the sole purpose of pissing people off.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lurè said:


> View attachment 95986


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nlelith said:


>


Kinda reminds me of that weird guitar synth or whatever.






Bottom half reminds of this thing.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> Somebody wanna give me a link? I kinda want to order one.
> 
> EDIT: Hard pass. I'm not into them enough to spend the $2000+ to get one. Still, I'm impressed with the movable pickups.




It's a designer's guitar for those who appreciate (and can afford) designed products, but these are way too high priced to be even sold. I'm not sure how or if the brand is making any money. In the end, it's just for the novelty and for well payed guitar player / collector, I'm not seeing those in shows nor in studios...


----------



## Bodes

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 96010



awwww, cute! It is like a a parent wanted a BC Rich warlock for their kid, but didn't want to scare the kid's church music leader with a satanic-looking guitar.


----------



## Crungy

John said:


> The real shim shady:



That's hard to look at.


----------



## ElRay

Seabeast2000 said:


> Let me tell you, them guys ain't dumb.


I got a blister on my little finger, and maybe on my thumb.


----------



## possumkiller

vilk said:


> Insta trying to sell me one of these... I gotta admit, it's unique at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get over how it's obviously shaped like an uppercase "B". Also I can't figure out if the upper frets are playable. I watched a video of a guy playing one but he didn't go up very high. Also why on some models the pickups stick out too far or alternatively aren't under some strings.


They look awesome af and the concept is really cool. However, no headless option, no multiscale, no 8 string, no fishmans, no evertune is kindof a deal breaker.


----------



## Randy

Bring me the taco guitar.


----------



## bostjan

possumkiller said:


> They look awesome af and the concept is really cool. However, no headless option, no multiscale, no 8 string, no fishmans, no evertune is kindof a deal breaker.


No stainless steel frets, I'm out.


----------



## possumkiller

bostjan said:


> No stainless steel frets, I'm out.


I really hope he uses stainless steel for the bodies as well.

Regular carbon steel just sounds too dark and muddy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> I really hope he uses stainless steel for the bodies as well.
> 
> Regular carbon steel just sounds too dark and muddy.


pssh it's all about titanium frets now, get with the times dude


----------



## Crungy

Titanium? That's so 2021. Tritanium or gtfo.


----------



## odibrom

Dudes, at this time it should be Highly Heat Compressed Carbon... aka Diamond...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Titanium scratches for shit. Tungsten or gtfo.


----------



## bostjan

possumkiller said:


> I really hope he uses stainless steel for the bodies as well.
> 
> Regular carbon steel just sounds too dark and muddy.


Only use proper tonesteels.

I love the nice watery tone of 2205 stainless.


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> I really hope he uses stainless steel for the bodies as well.
> 
> Regular carbon steel just sounds too dark and muddy.



The bummer with stainless is that it's impossible to get a tone similar to the band Rust, and you're not allowed to play Corrosion of Conformity covers.


----------



## odibrom

Megadeth's RUST IN PEACE is out of the play list as well...


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> ...and you're not allowed to play Corrosion of Conformity covers.



You do NOT want to get fined for that, trust me


----------



## ElRay

I'd like the bridge, if I were doing an Ovation Beadwinner tribute guitar


Nlelith said:


>


----------



## BlackMastodon

Y'all are posers. I got all my guitars refretted with the bones of my enemies and only play nylons (made from the guys of my enemies, obvs).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Y'all are posers. I got all my guitars refretted with the bones of my enemies and only play nylons (made from the guys of my enemies, obvs).


ah but did you consume their heart to take their shred power? or use their skin to make straps?


----------



## ElRay

BlackMastodon said:


> Y'all are posers. I got all my guitars refretted with the bones of my enemies and only play nylons (made from the guys of my enemies, obvs).


How To Forge a Sword from the Blood of your Enemies

Based on that, you'd need only 2, maybe 3, enemies to get enough blood for pure iron frets?

Here's a Reddit thread, where somebody did the Aunt Flow calculation too.


----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


> Dudes, at this time it should be Highly Heat Compressed Carbon... aka Diamond...


There used to be the Crystal Frets guys. Also I remember there were folks that were doing carbon fiber necks with some kind of quartz glass frets embedded in the fretboard.


----------



## odibrom

ElRay said:


> There used to be the Crystal Frets guys. Also I remember there were folks that were doing carbon fiber necks with some kind of quartz glass frets embedded in the fretboard.



Interesting... can you post some links about that?


----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


> Interesting... can you post some links about that?


For the Crystal Frets, all that's really left is the FaceBook page. The web site is gone.

For the "one piece" necks, I couldn't find anything last night. I'll have to see if I saved anything on my desktop when I'm home.


----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

Put a bullet in that one, it's suffered enough


----------



## Bodes

John said:


>



Is that an Epiphone neck on that poorly painted mockingbird?


----------



## John

Bodes said:


> Is that an Epiphone neck on that poorly painted mockingbird?



Yes, that is an Epiphone neck.


----------



## possumkiller

Rules for thee but not for me?

These motherfuckers will blatantly rip off others while simultaneously suing the shit out of anyone building something that slightly resembles their designs.


----------



## TedEH

I'm not quite sure who they're ripping off in this case. At first glance I thought it was a "fake", and I'm still not sure.


----------



## ElRay

John said:


> Yes, that is an Epiphone neck.


Is it even the right scale length? MockingBirds have had different (mostly non-Gibson) scale lengths.


----------



## John

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 96361
> View attachment 96362
> 
> 
> Rules for thee but not for me?
> 
> These motherfuckers will blatantly rip off others while simultaneously suing the shit out of anyone building something that slightly resembles their designs.



For a company that doesn't know how and when to shut up over 'authenticity' in conjunction with those asinine lawsuits, they're certainly content with not practicing what they preach themselves. Other examples include rebuilding their Les Paul legacy thanks to a Derrig copy back in the 1980's along with making this relevant tripe, several years ago:






https://www.premierguitar.com/gibson-unveils-strat-style-jimi-hendrix-signature-line


----------



## bostjan

John said:


> For a company that doesn't know how and when to shut up over 'authenticity' in conjunction with those asinine lawsuits, they're certainly content with not practicing what they preach themselves. Other examples include rebuilding their Les Paul legacy thanks to a Derrig copy back in the 1980's along with making this relevant tripe, several years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.premierguitar.com/gibson-unveils-strat-style-jimi-hendrix-signature-line


But Gibson is the originator of the archtop guitar, according to Gibson. I just checked wikipedia and it said so, too. Oh wait, what's this: https://patents.google.com/patent/US508858A/en ... someone patented the archtop guitar 9 years before Gibson launched their archtop guitar... whoopsie.

But, at least we know Gibson invented the humbucking magnetic pickup in 1955. Oh wait, what's this: https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pdfs/USRE20070.pdf ... someone patented a humbicking guitar pickup 19 years prior? Whoopsie.

Looks to me like a long history of ripping off other people's ideas.


----------



## CapinCripes

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 96361
> View attachment 96362
> 
> 
> Rules for thee but not for me?
> 
> These motherfuckers will blatantly rip off others while simultaneously suing the shit out of anyone building something that slightly resembles their designs.


Oh look it's the Gibson Us-1. The one with the comically large heel that it might as well be a bolt on. It also came out in 1987. Gibson was that late and gave that little effort to make a half hearted soloist copy.


----------



## possumkiller

TedEH said:


> I'm not quite sure who they're ripping off in this case. At first glance I thought it was a "fake", and I'm still not sure.





CapinCripes said:


> a half hearted soloist copy.


----------



## spudmunkey

So, I'm trying to sell my girlfriend's 26-year-old shitty Samick and it lead me down a path of discovery with the brand. Here are a few I came across on Reverb:





I actually love most things about this Samick...save for the "butt".







Why does every brand think they need to have their own un-Tele? (basically just a random guitar with a capsule-shaped control plate and/or ashtray bridge)









"Mr. Samick, people tell us they don't like it when a bolt-on guitar has a neck plate."
"OK, we'll update to accommodate. If people don't like a neck plate, we'll give them _two._"









Not Samick:

Burns Weill:





Reverb listing title:
"Vintage 1970s Ugly Homemade Caveman Thor Bass Project Prop Smash Me Yeesh"























1989 Kramer Gorky Park Balalaika Guitar






We've all seen the "wangcaster" that's ben posted here a billion times. Here's....a...er...a "different" take on the same theme...
https://www.reddit.com/r/guitarcirclejerk/comments/9xjdex/the_wangcaster/

Another that's a bit less NSFW:


----------



## odibrom

Just posting to say happy birthday to this thread! 6 years in a row is something, it's one of the best threads here, in my opinion, that is...


----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

John said:


>



hey, if it works, who am I to judge?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 96568



So close, yet so far... err, well not really, never been close to being cool...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Should've been a Patrick Star guitar instead of Pink Panther. Swing and a miss.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> Should've been a Patrick Star guitar instead of Pink Panther. Swing and a miss.



The PeptoStar. 

No seriously, when was the last time the PP was in the zeitgeist? That Steve Martin movie or like, 1972.


----------



## CanserDYI

Seabeast2000 said:


> The PeptoStar.
> 
> No seriously, when was the last time the PP was in the zeitgeist? That Steve Martin movie or like, 1972.


I live in Owens-Corningville, and not even we see pink panther stuff anymore lol.


----------



## CanserDYI

.


----------



## vilk

odibrom said:


> Just posting to say happy birthday to this thread! 6 years in a row is something, it's one of the best threads here, in my opinion, that is...


Please, don't thank me, thank Craigslist.

I only wish the SG body with a warlock neck and Buckethead pinball killswitches being sold for $420 that I posted in the OP didn't disappear so I could still see it.

Luckily the guy who posted the macaroni cheese wrap Ibanez with Heineken control knobs right afterwards was smart enough to use a site that still hosts his pictures.


----------



## Crungy

vilk said:


> Please, don't thank me, thank Craigslist.
> 
> I only wish the SG body with a warlock neck and Buckethead pinball killswitches being sold for $420 that I posted in the OP didn't disappear so I could still see it.
> 
> Luckily the guy who posted the macaroni cheese wrap Ibanez with Heineken control knobs right afterwards was smart enough to use a site that still hosts his pictures.



I need to see that guitar


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> I need to see that guitar



It belongs to the "cannot be unseen" category...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Should've been a Patrick Star guitar instead of Pink Panther. Swing and a miss.


yup. Imagine this face on the headstock


----------



## Crungy

odibrom said:


> It belongs to the "cannot be unseen" category...



Still need to see it


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> Still need to see it



...and I can't remember it...


----------



## Crungy

Dammit!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Soya

I think the first one could work as a headless and without the pickup selector cover.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Soya said:


> I think the first one could work as a headless and without the pickup selector cover.


yeah the headstock is the main reason it ended up here


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 96608



This one has stupid high fret access, I doubt that the lower horn is comfortable or grants easy access. That silhuete leaves no room for a hand to move up there... So close to being cool, yet so, so far...


----------



## TedEH

Those are some "so close yet so far" territory.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 96608



No way the same person who made that headstock made the rest of that guitar!


----------



## vilk

永 = eternal
悪 = evil

In case anyone was wondering. Together they don't make an actual word in Japanese, at least not too my knowledge.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> No way the same person who made that headstock made the rest of that guitar!



Considering that upper fret access, I'd say that there's room for improvement, but it's the same person...


----------



## odibrom

My turn to post something "new"...?















... and...










Both can be seen and read about here - https://www.guitarworld.com/news/cynosure-dio-horns-electric-guitar


----------



## TedEH

They're bad ideas, but at least executed well... I think?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

odibrom said:


> My turn to post something "new"...?



20 yrs ago it was hang 10... now only pink/ stink... can't un-see. Internet has messed me up so bad.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## vilk

High Plains Drifter said:


> 20 yrs ago it was hang 10... now only pink/ stink... can't un-see. Internet has messed me up so bad.


What? I think you're confused.

Hang 10:





2 in the pink, 1 in the stink AKA The Shocker:


----------



## Seabeast2000

What is this then?


----------



## TedEH

That's an Ewok.


----------



## Thaeon

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 96608
> 
> View attachment 96606
> 
> View attachment 96607



My buddy Dane built those last three. He's a good dude, and they're really only for him. He admits that the one in the middle's pickup placement was a bad idea. I went to school with him. That dude can actually seriously shred.



bostjan said:


> No way the same person who made that headstock made the rest of that guitar!



That high E though. How often is that going to break at the tuning peg do you think?



odibrom said:


> My turn to post something "new"...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both can be seen and read about here - https://www.guitarworld.com/news/cynosure-dio-horns-electric-guitar



I would play the purple one. No fucks given.


----------



## odibrom

Thaeon said:


> ...
> 
> I would play the purple one. No fucks given.



Funny guitars are just that, they make someone happy for some reason...


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> What? I think you're confused.
> 
> Hang 10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 in the pink, 1 in the stink AKA The Shocker:



Don't forget "the minivan". 2 in the front, 5 in the rear.


----------



## Crungy

Jesus lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter

vilk said:


> What? I think you're confused.



This is likely one of many reasons that I was never very popular with women. 

Still though... Image still stands and that's a stinky fingered guitar to me.


----------



## ElRay

Crungy said:


> Jesus lol


I think there was a "Buddy Jesus" guitar posted in this thread already.


----------



## Thaeon

odibrom said:


> Funny guitars are just that, they make someone happy for some reason...



I just like bright colors and glowy things.


----------



## migstopheles

what the fuuuuck is this abomination


----------



## Seabeast2000

Isn't that Kurt Cobains sig?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

migstopheles said:


> what the fuuuuck is this abomination



These photograph terribly, but in person, when you see the proportions, it sort of works.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Isn't that Kurt Cobains sig?



Yep. The just reissued it last month.


----------



## BlackMastodon

migstopheles said:


> what the fuuuuck is this abomination


I'd fuck with it.


----------



## Crungy

They're not bad guitars if you don't mind the scale length. I did mind so I didn't have it very long. Definitely looks better in person though.


----------



## John

> _"My strats have no strap locks and some are heavy for kids making them succeptible to being dropped. The grip is easy to hold without a strap and playing sitting."_


----------



## Seabeast2000

TedEH said:


> That's an Ewok.


Live Long and Shock Her


----------



## vilk

odibrom said:


>



You know they went with the black background for this shoot to highlight the *Rainbow in the Dark*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

https://reverb.com/item/3209601-dea...tric-guitar-bubinga-top-with-emg-trans-purple

HE NEED SOME MILK


----------



## Crungy

Found the inspiration for that guitar


----------



## BlackMastodon

Of course Dean's director of marketing's name is Curse Mackey.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> https://reverb.com/item/3209601-dea...tric-guitar-bubinga-top-with-emg-trans-purple
> 
> HE NEED SOME MILK


Honestly, I don't mind it. It might be a little too BC Rich for a Dean, but it would look killer playing some Deicide or Hate Eternal.


----------



## spudmunkey

"In 2013, Dean Guitars and Full Sail University of Florida got together and had a 'Design A Guitar' contest, and this guitar design was the winner!"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> https://reverb.com/item/3209601-dea...tric-guitar-bubinga-top-with-emg-trans-purple
> 
> HE NEED SOME MILK



Looks like a GNG:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Seabeast2000 said:


> Isn't that Kurt Cobains sig?


It must be on the same drugs he was on


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks like a GNG:
> 
> View attachment 96961


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It must be on the same drugs he was on



Ok, now that's funny.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Delusional reverb seller part 638473929246

https://reverb.com/item/43869397-fender-squier-stratocaster-1994-vintage

> £340
> "Needs some TLC"


----------



## Crungy

I think they didn't use the neck plate JUST TO PISS ME OFF


----------



## Seabeast2000

Looks like he needed a headstock guard from all that plinky action


----------



## KnightBrolaire

japan is at it again.


----------



## lurè

Do you even endurneck?


----------



## lurè




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

lurè said:


> View attachment 97380
> View attachment 97381


Okay that bottom one is friggin’ cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lurè said:


> Do you even endurneck?
> 
> View attachment 97379



Looks like an electric dulcimer...which brings forth even more questions.


----------



## Seabeast2000

How many Freeway switches will we need for the black strat?


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> How many Freeway switches will we need for the black strat?


It depends on what one wants to do with it...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> It depends on what one wants to do with it...



Neck, bridge, ALL.

Wait, n(n-1) would be the max combos right?

9x8 = 72 switch positions.

Actually I think its n(n) since a single on pickup is a position so its 81 swtich positions?

Just thinking 1 or 2 combos now, if we expand to multple on options I don't remember that formula.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> Neck, bridge, ALL.
> 
> Wait, n(n-1) would be the max combos right?
> 
> 9x8 = 72 switch positions.
> 
> Actually I think its n(n) since a single on pickup is a position so its 81 swtich positions?
> 
> Just thinking 1 or 2 combos now, if we expand to multple on options I don't remember that formula.


Consider that 2 passive single coils deliver 6 different combinations... for all those the count sums over 3000 combos for sure


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Consider that 2 passive single coils deliver 6 different combinations... for all those the count sums over 3000 combos for sure



Wil need an onboard digital switcher with LED display and keypad.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> Wil need an onboard digital switcher with LED display and keypad.


Or a jog wheel/hand crank and a split flap mechanical display for true WTF-ness.


----------



## John




----------



## MaxOfMetal

John said:


>


----------



## spudmunkey

That's "Nebula", and apparently at least 1 more exists.


----------



## Bodes

I swear I have read a medical paper about that condition... ok it was an online video that will make baby Jebus cry.... but they need to get that thing checked out.


----------



## Soya

Yeah that's an anus burst if I've ever seen one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I shall call it the Goatse finish.


----------



## bostjan

John said:


>


Hmm I like each of those finishes on their own. But they go together like Barefoot Irish Step Dancing and Legos.


----------



## TedEH

It kinda makes me think of the watermelon guitars, except with a lot more skin.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Or a jog wheel/hand crank and a split flap mechanical display for true WTF-ness.



Thinking more about this option, need some pipes and steam too. Maybe a tiny magnetic computer tape reel to reel. Total anarchy.


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> It kinda makes me think of the watermelon guitars, except with a lot more skin.


https://i.imgur.com/O13bgMW.jpeg


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


>


Anus burst. Is it a Kiesel? Looks like the vanquish shape.


----------



## Seabeast2000

That seems super custom for a Kiesel but IDK.

Holeburst.


----------



## CanserDYI

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Anus burst. Is it a Kiesel? Looks like the vanquish shape.


Yeah its a vanquish, unmistakable horns.


----------



## John

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Anus burst. Is it a Kiesel? Looks like the vanquish shape.



Yes, that's a Kiesel.




TedEH said:


> It kinda makes me think of the watermelon guitars, except with a lot more skin.





> Hey guys! Jeff Kiesel here with Kiesel Guitars Carvin Guitars. Just wanted to let you know that I murdered 14 drifters on the highway this week, so I'm proud to introduce our new Human Skin™ Headless Acoustic Run!
> Our Human Skin™ tops can be beautifully grain filled with resin or left naturally textured with a raw tone finish. Of course the natural tan and red hues pair tastefully with neon purple and green - so all Human Skin™ Headless Run guitars include an upgrade to a Jokerburst Kiesel-Treated Board at NO UPCHARGE.
> While these do not come installed with strings by default - you may opt to have strings installed at no extra charge. Keep in mind this is an "Option 50" which will fully void your return policy and warranty. Due to the organic nature of guitar as an instrument it's not fair to ask us to anticipate how your guitar will react to guitar strings.
> You don't want to miss this one so call my guys to get your limited edition Human Skin™ Headless Run guitar and be a part of history! #jointhefamily #naturium #humanskin


----------



## ZXIIIT

I've been getting hauled over the coals with this one.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> That seems super custom for a Kiesel but IDK.
> 
> Holeburst.



It's definitely a Kiesel Vanquish.

Every once in a while, their paint shop pulls out something random. This was was specifically a request from a customer to replicate...I wanna say a Skervessen guitar's paint job (comlpete with airbrushes stars), but I might have that wrong.


----------



## vilk

ZXIIIT said:


> I've been getting hauled over the coals with this one.



I think the joke is going over my head. Why is this funny?


----------



## BlackMastodon

vilk said:


> I think the joke is going over my head. Why is this funny?


I mean it's in dire need of cleaning but otherwise is fine?


----------



## ZXIIIT

vilk said:


> I think the joke is going over my head. Why is this funny?


Squier strat neck and a white pickguard on a Squier J Mascis Jazzmaster, basically getting everything from "ruined it" to "it was perfect, now it looks cheap" lol.



BlackMastodon said:


> I mean it's in dire need of cleaning but otherwise is fine?


I really like the natural relic on it, the guitar I got the neck from was seemingly played every single night, so I want to add to it.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Your guess at why this was done is as good as mine.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I give up. what is happening? Meth + tube of silicone caulk?


----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

That looks slivers waiting to happen, ouch.


----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> It's definitely a Kiesel Vanquish.
> 
> Every once in a while, their paint shop pulls out something random. This was was specifically a request from a customer to replicate...I wanna say a Skervessen guitar's paint job (comlpete with airbrushes stars), but I might have that wrong.



Ahh, not Skervessen. It was a Carillon.


----------



## TedEH

That looks fantastically space-y, and 100x better without the giant signature Kiesel arm bevel.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Not funny per se, I just had nowhere else to put this


----------



## spudmunkey

Deeeefinitely not feeling that switch location...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

spudmunkey said:


> Deeeefinitely not feeling that switch location...


Yeah that's a really dumb place for it IMO


----------



## odibrom

... it's a Les Paul thing?


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> ... it's a Les Paul thing?


It's worse. A less Paul has it out past the pickups, next to the fretboard where you're *much* less likely to hit it with your picking hand.


----------



## Bodes

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Not funny per se, I just had nowhere else to put this



I. don't. hate. it. But there is something not quite right, but can't put my finger on it. Maybe as there was a member here who knocked out an awesome ice-kelly build.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's just an Iceman and Destroy combined. Paul did it best I think.


----------



## asopala

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Not funny per se, I just had nowhere else to put this



Make it a killswitch or something and I think it could be cool, but it should really be on the lower cutaway like the Paul Stanley in the prior post. But I don't know how you'd hit that accidentally while picking.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

asopala said:


> Make it a killswitch or something and I think it could be cool, but it should really be on the lower cutaway like the Paul Stanley in the prior post. But I don't know how you'd hit that accidentally while picking.



Gilbert, not Stanley.


----------



## 77zark77

Every Paul can make a mistake


----------



## Crungy

Paul Gilbert with a hardtail Ibanez is messing with me a little


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> Paul Gilbert with a hardtail Ibanez is messing with me a little


I thought all of his sig's were hardtails?

What's with the empty neck pocket, though? ew


----------



## mastapimp

bostjan said:


> I thought all of his sig's were hardtails?
> 
> What's with the empty neck pocket, though? ew



Yeah, all of them I remember have had fixed bridges. As for the neck pocket, looks like he swapped out a 24 fret with a 22 fret neck and painted over everything w/ hot pink. Guess he didn't want those extra 2 frets or had a specific neck in mind.


----------



## bostjan

Maybe as a franken-ice-troyer, it works for you guys, but the trachelectomy hole in it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Crungy

A quick Google search shows sits a mixed bag on hardtail vs trems. I thought he was just a Floyd guy, but he has those and Strat type trems. Shows what I know!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> I thought all of his sig's were hardtails?
> 
> What's with the empty neck pocket, though? ew



It's definitely gone through a lot of changes over the years.


----------



## asopala

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gilbert, not Stanley.
> 
> View attachment 97706


Crap, my bad. Though I do find it amusing they both play Icemans.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

asopala said:


> Crap, my bad. Though I do find it amusing they both play Icemans.



In Gilbert's case, he's the kind of guy who'll play every single Ibanez model under the sun.


----------



## Crungy

I'm posting this because it's kind of like a bass... The seller calls it a "Garboone"


----------



## iamaom

Hey hey HEY!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

The string alignment on the fretboard is frickin weird... Is that an Alibaba brand?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


>


This one is interesting, it wants to look good. But it tried too hard and it ended up ugly. With some reworking of the design it could be cool.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> The string alignment on the fretboard is frickin weird... Is that an Alibaba brand?


nah, italian luthier


----------



## Crungy

Do you want a Kiesel Vanquish or an Ibanez Fireman?

Yes


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

KnightBrolaire said:


>


It looks like it's testifying in church.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


>


What's the excuse for having the bridge string spacing different from what the neck implies when using individual saddles?!


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> What's the excuse for having the bridge string spacing different from what the neck implies when using individual saddles?!


... someone didn't do the proper measurements...?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

bostjan said:


> What's the excuse for having the bridge string spacing different from what the neck implies when using individual saddles?!


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Crungy

Fuuuuuuck lmao


----------



## spudmunkey

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Looks fine to me.



Me, too.


----------



## spudmunkey

There was a Kiesel Aries that originally cost the original buyer $3414. Sometime in the next 3 years since that first purchase, it was listed on Reverb for $2899.

Somewhere between that sale (when it was listed as "flawless condition") and now, someone decided they wanted a satin-finished guitar. But not enough to actually find out how to do it, and proceeded without much thought given to the process. And by someone who also likely has commitment issues.

And now it's at a Guitar Center in Florida for $1700.












If anyone wants it, it's on Guitar Center's site in the used Kiesel guitars, and their photos conveniently don't really show this, and it's not mentioned in the description beyond "used". It's got a maple/walnut 5-piece neck, and the acoustic/piezo electronics.


----------



## Tree

Yowza. I mean, for not much over the base price of that model that's not a bad deal if you're willing to deal with how messed up it is or take on a complete refinish project.

I'm willing to bet if you called in and asked for more detailed shots you could talk them down a fair bit. Even if it's just 10% that's almost $200.


----------



## bostjan

Tree said:


> Yowza. I mean, for not much over the base price of that model that's not a bad deal if you're willing to deal with how messed up it is or take on a complete refinish project.
> 
> I'm willing to bet if you called in and asked for more detailed shots you could talk them down a fair bit. Even if it's just 10% that's almost $200.


But why would you want to? There are plenty of not-as-fucked-up Kiesels out there for sale.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> There was a Kiesel Aries that originally cost the original buyer $3414. Sometime in the next 3 years since that first purchase, it was listed on Reverb for $2899.
> 
> Somewhere between that sale (when it was listed as "flawless condition") and now, someone decided they wanted a satin-finished guitar. But not enough to actually find out how to do it, and proceeded without much thought given to the process. And by someone who also likely has commitment issues.
> 
> And now it's at a Guitar Center in Florida for $1700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants it, it's on Guitar Center's site in the used Kiesel guitars, and their photos conveniently don't really show this, and it's not mentioned in the description beyond "used". It's got a maple/walnut 5-piece neck, and the acoustic/piezo electronics.


eww it literally looks like they took sandpaper to the guitar without taking it apart. Probably the most half assed attempt to make a gloss finish become satin I've ever seen.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Couldn't you just Meguiar's the shit out of that and get it back to near factory?


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> Couldn't you just Meguiar's the shit out of that and get it back to near factory?



I'd suspect so.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> Couldn't you just Meguiar's the shit out of that and get it back to near factory?



Yeah, it doesn't seem to go down to wood. We're talking a few minutes on the buffing wheel and it's good.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

FWIW, I got $100 off a $899 marked guitar, in excellent condition from Guitar Center. I think they're pretty willing to work with folks, maybe more so than people perceive especially with the used market going parabolic


----------



## STRHelvete

I have no idea what's happening here but I need it to stop immediately


----------



## vilk

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 98245
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's happening here but I need it to stop immediately


It seems like it might be strangely ergonomic?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 98245
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's happening here but I need it to stop immediately


----------



## Edika

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 98245
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's happening here but I need it to stop immediately



A lot of potential on this one squandered by that body shape. But seems to be well made at least!


----------



## bostjan

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 98245
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's happening here but I need it to stop immediately


----------



## Kaura

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 98245
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's happening here but I need it to stop immediately



Reminds me of a Xmas tree for some reason.


----------



## Seabeast2000

It looks like a stripper on the pole.


----------



## Crungy

Jesus christ that looks like it weighs 20lbs.... I wonder how much the headless design helps to counter the MASSIVE FUCKING BODY at the other end.


----------



## Crungy

Maybe it was inspired by Devin's giant V?


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

Soldered strings? Nice.

Actually that high string looks like actual solder wire.


----------



## Crungy

Does that one belong to Stig Pederson?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Crungy said:


> Maybe it was inspired by Devin's giant V?


At least Dev has a fog machine in his, IIRC. 


John said:


> *massive fucked up bass headstock*


Jesus fuck.


----------



## Crungy

Forgot about the fogger, what a mad bastard lol


----------



## ixlramp

STRHelvete said:


> I have no idea what's happening here but I need it to stop immediately


Any more information on this so i can find the luthier's website?


----------



## spudmunkey

ixlramp said:


> Any more information on this so i can find the luthier's website?



And are they taking deposits? /s


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


>


Wow. This needs to be sedated and brought to an expert for closer examination. 
I laughed pretty good at this one.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Crungy said:


> Does that one belong to Stig Pederson?


Too many strings.


----------



## Crungy

Unless it's for his instrumental experimental solo bass album?


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>



If Human Centipede was a bass.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> I'm posting this because it's kind of like a bass... The seller calls it a "Garboone"
> View attachment 97746



Okay hold on. I live in a little town full of crusty hippies so I'm kind of a second-hand expert on these things, and this one is actually really fucking nicely built, which is to say it's built at all and isn't a mop handle and a piece of twine attached to a bucket. I'm legitimately impressed, on the spectrum of trashcan basses that thing is a work of art. It's got a figured headstock and a tuning key for fuck's sake!

I'm saving this image for a conversation piece next time I'm at a crusty hippie bluegrass bonfire.


----------



## Crungy

At least you live in a crusty town with hippies, I just live in a crusty town.


----------



## spudmunkey

The flames make it. It's like if Guy Fierri lived in Appalachia.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

wheresthefbomb said:


> Okay hold on. I live in a little town full of crusty hippies so I'm kind of a second-hand expert on these things, and this one is actually really fucking nicely built, which is to say it's built at all and isn't a mop handle and a piece of twine attached to a bucket. I'm legitimately impressed, on the spectrum of trashcan basses that thing is a work of art. It's got a figured headstock and a tuning key for fuck's sake!
> 
> I'm saving this image for a conversation piece next time I'm at a crusty hippie bluegrass bonfire.


It can be yours for the low low price of 50$. You’ll be fighting off the bushy ladies at the next bonfire.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> It can be yours for the low low price of 50$. You’ll be fighting off the bushy ladies at the next bonfire.



Honestly if this were local I'd buy in a second, I know _exactly_ who I'd give it to lmao.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## vilk

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 98272


This reminds me of that Zoltan Bathory guitar. Which was also horrible looking.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> This reminds me of that Zoltan Bathory guitar. Which was also horrible looking.


I would legit take the zolthan over anything this guy has made. Some of the worst designs since etherial imo.


----------



## odibrom

Ethereal had cool looking guitars, just horrible execution...

@vilk please remind us of such specimen...


----------



## vilk

odibrom said:


> Ethereal had cool looking guitars, just horrible execution...
> 
> @vilk please remind us of such specimen...


----------



## Leviathus

There should be a rule in guitardom where if it doesn't say "Ibanez JEM" on the headstock it cannot have a built in handle.


----------



## vilk

Leviathus said:


> There should be a rule in guitardom where if it doesn't say "Ibanez JEM" on the headstock it cannot have a built in handle.


Meh, I kinda dig Herman Li's sig


----------



## Leviathus

That's not a handle, but a slightly more ergonomic upper horn!


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


>



The guitar is called the AR6, because guns. But those photos let it off easy, hiding the shape of the handle, and this paint job doesn't showcase the potential of that model:


----------



## Chokey Chicken

That m16 grip makes me want to vomit. Also, why do the guys in ffdp wear clothes ten sizes too big?

Dude legit looks like he's wearing his older brother's hand-me-downs.


----------



## mehegama

OK i understand it is his "concept" but how do they come up with these shapes??? Also ergonomics is a word not known to them


----------



## Crungy

The one on the bottom left corner offends me the least, but there's no excuse for any of those atrocities.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have many questions.


----------



## odibrom

The steam punk one is pretty cool...


----------



## Soya

Chokey Chicken said:


> That m16 grip makes me want to vomit. Also, why do the guys in ffdp wear clothes ten sizes too big?
> 
> Dude legit looks like he's wearing his older brother's hand-me-downs.



Most metal dudes have body shame issues.


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

so many questionable design choices, so little time.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



Is that tile? Formica? What is happening?


----------



## odibrom

John said:


>



This one popped up in a Fb group for sale for $25 or something alike about a week ago. I'm not sure if the seller was being honest or trolling around...

It was supposed to be the body of an RG7421 or similar... people said to burn it...

@KnightBrolaire I think that one is also kind of cool. It's interesting to see these kind of design pop here and there so we can get refreshed views of what a guitar can become...


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Not a guitar per se but this ad is just insanely trashy


----------



## STRHelvete

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Not a guitar per se but this ad is just insanely trashy


B.C. Rich and Dean are a never ending source of tacky and questionable ideas


----------



## John

STRHelvete said:


> B.C. Rich and Dean are a never ending source of tacky and questionable ideas



Indeed. Minarik and Wylde Audio have also entered the chat.


----------



## STRHelvete

John said:


> Indeed. Minarik and Wylde Audio have also entered the chat.


Wylde Audio isn't that bad.....yet...


----------



## Crungy

Yikes... They were different times, that's for sure.


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> This one popped up in a Fb group for sale for $25 or something alike about a week ago. I'm not sure if the seller was being honest or trolling around...
> 
> It was supposed to be the body of an RG7421 or similar... people said to burn it...
> 
> @KnightBrolaire I think that one is also kind of cool. It's interesting to see these kind of design pop here and there so we can get refreshed views of what a guitar can become...


 $25 for that, you could peel that crap off of it and resin over whatever's underneath.


----------



## Kaura

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Not a guitar per se but this ad is just insanely trashy



Am I the only one who misses this kind of (edgy) advertising? Nowadays everything is so fucking professional and even guitar ad (videos) feel like they're trying to sell you the cure for cancer.


----------



## Hollowway

Kaura said:


> Am I the only one who misses this kind of (edgy) advertising? Nowadays everything is so fucking professional and even guitar ad (videos) feel like they're trying to sell you the cure for cancer.


Edgy? Yes, I love edgy ads that aren’t too pretentious. Misogynistic and sexist? No.


----------



## Kaura

Hollowway said:


> Edgy? Yes, I love edgy ads that aren’t too pretentious. Misogynistic and sexist? No.



Okay, you just gave me a reason to understand why this style of advertising went out of style.


----------



## Hollowway

Kaura said:


> Okay, you just gave me a reason to understand why this style of advertising went out of style.


It seems like there’s plenty of room for edgy marketing, and still not crossing any lines. I don’t know why it’s not happening now, though. Maybe just style changing, and it’ll come back in vogue?


----------



## Seabeast2000

@mbardu please put that Balaguer thing you made in here.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Hollowway said:


> It seems like there’s plenty of room for edgy marketing, and still not crossing any lines. I don’t know why it’s not happening now, though. Maybe just style changing, and it’ll come back in vogue?



Overall metal seems to have shifted somewhat away from the "edginess" of decades past. Proggy djenty stuff especially has an often clean, sleek, made in a laboratory feeling that is definitely being marketed to/for in that way. All these drives and signature pickups with names that sound like graduate math seminars and chemistry sets. 

On the other hand, we have dorks like FFDP whose entire appeal is edginess for its own sake. I'm not sure I'd call them metal, not because gatekeeping, just because from a taxonomical perspective they seem more rooted in the traditions of post grunge and buttrock.


----------



## Hollowway

wheresthefbomb said:


> Overall metal seems to have shifted somewhat away from the "edginess" of decades past. Proggy djenty stuff especially has an often clean, sleek, made in a laboratory feeling that is definitely being marketed to/for in that way. All these drives and signature pickups with names that sound like graduate math seminars and chemistry sets.
> 
> On the other hand, we have dorks like FFDP whose entire appeal is edginess for its own sake. I'm not sure I'd call them metal, not because gatekeeping, just because from a taxonomical perspective they seem more rooted in the traditions of post grunge and buttrock.


Though, I don't know that I'd call FFDP "edgy." More like "cringey." But I definitely agree with the "polish" of modern metal.


----------



## asopala

Hollowway said:


> Though, I don't know that I'd call FFDP "edgy." More like "cringey." But I definitely agree with the "polish" of modern metal.



Off topic, but if we're gonna talk edgy marketing that doesn't cross any lines, Lil Nas X is doing a killer job of this. Alice Cooper lamented in an interview a month prior to Montero that people can't get shocked anymore, and then gets metaphorically told "Hold my beer" a month later. There's ways to do it without disparaging other people.

Back on topic, that ad has NOT aged well. At all. It's been a while since I audibly gagged at something I was reading.


----------



## Hollowway

asopala said:


> Off topic, but if we're gonna talk edgy marketing that doesn't cross any lines, Lil Nas X is doing a killer job of this. Alice Cooper lamented in an interview a month prior to Montero that people can't get shocked anymore, and then gets metaphorically told "Hold my beer" a month later. There's ways to do it without disparaging other people.
> 
> Back on topic, that ad has NOT aged well. At all. It's been a while since I audibly gagged at something I was reading.


Yeah, he definitely is. I think there is a lot of edgy marketing out there. But, for whatever reason, the pendulum in metal has swung all the way toward high brow, pristine, unironic stuff. Which is fine, because it’s about time that people start realizing metal isn’t a drunk, loud, joke of a genre.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

God bless Reverb














asopala said:


> Off topic, but if we're gonna talk edgy marketing that doesn't cross any lines, Lil Nas X is doing a killer job of this. Alice Cooper lamented in an interview a month prior to Montero that people can't get shocked anymore, and then gets metaphorically told "Hold my beer" a month later. There's ways to do it without disparaging other people.



Yeah, I think it's just an age thing/having one's finger on the pulse thing. Plenty of meme culture is edgy without being retrograde by being anti-capitalist, anti-patriotism, aggressively feminist or pro-LGBT rights or race-consciousness etc. Hyperpop as a genre is pretty solidly built around that kind of aesthetic. 

If anything, modern metal stands out as egregiously apolitical/unwilling to creatively offend, relative to other genres - although I think a fairer assessment would just be a lack of new blood (demographically speaking) to refocus its potential for edginess into something that's sociopolitcally relevant in the 2020s



wheresthefbomb said:


> Overall metal seems to have shifted somewhat away from the "edginess" of decades past. Proggy djenty stuff especially has an often clean, sleek, made in a laboratory feeling that is definitely being marketed to/for in that way. All these drives and signature pickups with names that sound like graduate math seminars and chemistry sets.



I feel like there's been a minor re-orientation of sorts towards edginess/fun/zaniness/rough-around-the-edges/crazy loud finishes/pointy guitars/ODSM/thrash/etc in the last couple of years, but that might just be my feed rather than being representative of the scene-at-large? Either way I'm here for it.

Can't wait till the highbrow, unironic, painfully sincere, technical-clinical-coffee-shop 2010s prog aesthetic fully goes the way of the dodo tbh


----------



## STRHelvete

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Yeah, I think it's just an age thing/having one's finger on the pulse thing. Plenty of meme culture is edgy without being retrograde by being anti-capitalist, anti-patriotism, aggressively feminist or pro-LGBT rights or race-consciousness etc. Hyperpop as a genre is pretty solidly built around that kind of aesthetic.
> 
> If anything, modern metal stands out as egregiously apolitical/unwilling to creatively offend, relative to other genres - although I think a fairer assessment would just be a lack of new blood (demographically speaking) to refocus its potential for edginess into something that's sociopolitcally relevant in the 2020s
> 
> I feel like there's been a minor re-orientation of sorts towards edginess/fun/zaniness/rough-around-the-edges/crazy loud finishes/pointy guitars/ODSM/thrash/etc in the last couple of years, but that might just be my feed rather than being representative of the scene-at-large? Either way I'm here for it.
> 
> Can't wait till the highbrow, unironic, painfully sincere, technical-clinical-coffee-shop 2010s prog aesthetic fully goes the way of the dodo tbh



Maybe I'm just old but the super clean inoffensive metal/rock just gets boring. I miss the GG Allin, Ozzy, Manson, etc days. It seems rap has taken the mantle of shocking the conservative crowd. At least someone is. I've said several times..the 90s was the last era in which rock music was actually threatening. Those times are long gone.

That being said it's not really easy to get a rise out of people anymore. The Christian conservative view is no longer that majority so when they're pissed it's just an "okay Boomer" moment that's laughed at instead of nationwide outrage like it used to be. On one hand that's great, but on the other hand we lost some of what makes rock music exciting. Ah well. The good thing is now we have a whole generation of deviant weirdo lunatics who are extremely diverse and happy to be themselves and finding success, which we damn sure didn't have before so, I guess it's not all bad. Ah well


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seems like there's outrage among conservatives and fragile men whenever a famous man has a photo shoot where he wears a dress. So maybe the next trend in advertising is gonna be gender bending and cross dressing? 

I just think whoever runs the dasharez0ne page should do every metal related ad until the end of time. They're the perfect piss take for the old skulls + fire = metal crowd, without any of the shitty misogyny or sexism.


----------



## asopala

BlackMastodon said:


> Seems like there's outrage among conservatives and fragile men whenever a famous man has a photo shoot where he wears a dress. So maybe the next trend in advertising is gonna be gender bending and cross dressing?
> 
> I just think whoever runs the dasharez0ne page should do every metal related ad until the end of time. They're the perfect piss take for the old skulls + fire = metal crowd, without any of the shitty misogyny or sexism.



Metal in drag? I'm all for it. Not to mention that's been a thing since Twisted Sister (and they dabble with that in Japan). On top of that, there's enough crossover that it could work. Heck, Halford wants to be on RuPaul!


----------



## BlackMastodon

asopala said:


> Metal in drag? I'm all for it. Not to mention that's been a thing since Twisted Sister (and they dabble with that in Japan). On top of that, there's enough crossover that it could work. Heck, Halford wants to be on RuPaul!


BuT wHaT aBoUt ThE fUtUrE oF mAsCuLiNiTy?!


----------



## TedEH

I recently watched that Wacken doc they have on Amazon, and in it Alice Cooper makes a comment about how you basically can't shock people anymore.


----------



## asopala

TedEH said:


> I recently watched that Wacken doc they have on Amazon, and in it Alice Cooper makes a comment about how you basically can't shock people anymore.



That was what I was referencing.



BlackMastodon said:


> BuT wHaT aBoUt ThE fUtUrE oF mAsCuLiNiTy?!



And people who legitimately hold those beliefs are who one can shock. Though I think Cooper might be a bit too old at this point to pull that off. THAT would be shocking. But it's a similar type of thing to the "satanic panic" crowd of Cooper's era, albeit with a different demographic.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Crungy said:


> The one on the bottom left corner offends me the least, but there's no excuse for any of those atrocities.


Yeah there’s a perfectly acceptable excuse. Have you ever tried meth? Have you ever tried designing new guitars while on meth?


----------



## Beton

I am taking guitar classes and my teacher has asked me to change the guitar strings. He asked to collect some information on guitar string types and I found your post to be very helpful. My teacher also said that the bridge of my guitar needs to be replaced as well because the strings are not sitting properly. Which is the best tuneomatic bridge according to you for my electric guitar? Please suggest.


----------



## TedEH

asopala said:


> That was what I was referencing.


Aaaaaaaaah right. Brain fart on my part.


----------



## spudmunkey

Beton said:


> I am taking guitar classes and my teacher has asked me to change the guitar strings. He asked to collect some information on guitar string types and I found your post to be very helpful. My teacher also said that the bridge of my guitar needs to be replaced as well because the strings are not sitting properly. Which is the best tuneomatic bridge according to you for my electric guitar? Please suggest.


There is no way to know without knowing anything about your guitar. But this is a thread for making fun of ugly guitars. Start your own thread with a detailed post, including photos if you can, and an informative title, if you want the best chance for helpful feedback.


----------



## STRHelvete

asopala said:


> Metal in drag? I'm all for it. Not to mention that's been a thing since Twisted Sister (and they dabble with that in Japan). On top of that, there's enough crossover that it could work. Heck, Halford wants to be on RuPaul!


Metal in drag? I've been doing that for years now


----------



## CanserDYI

I keep seeing these at my local music store, and i cant think of why anyone would want one of these....


----------



## Crungy

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Yeah there’s a perfectly acceptable excuse. Have you ever tried meth? Have you ever tried designing new guitars while on meth?



No and no, but I feel that clears it up a little.


----------



## spudmunkey

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 98525
> 
> I keep seeing these at my local music store, and i cant think of why anyone would want one of these....


It's like it's meant to mate with this one, the Bad Cat/China Guitar Skeptic "Love Pup"



(mostly based on CGS's photoshop design, but not by his request)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Honorable mentions:


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honorable mentions:
> 
> View attachment 98532
> View attachment 98533



You know, that top one, when it's horizontal and held by a person...I don't hate it as much as the solo image where it's upright.





But one also can't forget two other notable Devo instruments:















Modelled after the specific potato from this album cover:


----------



## asopala

spudmunkey said:


> You know, that top one, when it's horizontal and held by a person...I don't hate it as much as the solo image where it's upright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one also can't forget two other notable Devo instruments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelled after the specific potato from this album cover:


Well, it makes sense for DEVO. They are pretty weird guys.


----------



## STRHelvete

A Les Paul with erectile dysfunction...okay then..


----------



## Crungy

That blue Les Paul thing looks what a fart would look like.


----------



## Heretick

The mighty Guitouch. Gouch? Gofa??




The man certainly has an aesthetic

https://reverb.com/shop/jim-cats-place


----------



## spudmunkey

I...think it's super weird, but I can appreciate it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Heretick said:


> The mighty Guitouch. Gouch? Gofa??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man certainly has an aesthetic
> 
> https://reverb.com/shop/jim-cats-place



That 335 is cool as fuck. Looks like something Billy Gibbons would play.


----------



## Leviathus

I'd be afraid of either of those deflating mid-performance.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> I'd be afraid of either of those deflating mid-performance.



You know there's pills for that now.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## STRHelvete

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know there's pills for that now.


Can we give some to the Les Paul on the previous page?


----------



## Crungy

I think they've had enough pills


----------



## bostjan

Heretick said:


> The mighty Guitouch. Gouch? Gofa??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man certainly has an aesthetic
> 
> https://reverb.com/shop/jim-cats-place



You know how when you play your guitar sitting on the toilet, but the body is too cold against the bare part of your leg? Well, not anymore!


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> You know how when you play your guitar sitting on the toilet, but the body is too cold against the bare part of your leg? Well, not anymore!



You play the guitar sitting on your toilet??? My toilet time is as short as possible, I'll just do the job and be done... or are you after the room reverb?


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Heretick said:


>


I hear that Mumps is highly contagious.


----------



## BlackMastodon

odibrom said:


> You play the guitar sitting on your toilet??? My toilet time is as short as possible, I'll just do the job and be done... or are you after the room reverb?


Why not do both? Play a grindcore song. Hell just record the room audio and you'll have an EP ready in a week.


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> You play the guitar sitting on your toilet??? My toilet time is as short as possible, I'll just do the job and be done... or are you after the room reverb?



something something brown note/sound


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> something something brown note/sound



.... oh man, what a laugh I had... thank you for this moment...


----------



## bostjan

Best way to get those guttural vocals and some good ambient reverb as well as some extra low note effects. [See also flatulcore]


----------



## odibrom

Translate this from Portuguese, it's a poem that rhymes related with toilets:

_A retrete:
É aquele local sagrado,
Onde toda a vaidade se apaga,
Onde todo o cobarde faz força,
E todo o valente se caga..._


----------



## eggy in a bready

Heretick said:


> The mighty Guitouch. Gouch? Gofa??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man certainly has an aesthetic
> 
> https://reverb.com/shop/jim-cats-place


obviously you would need to play these through some Kustom Tuck & Rolls...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> You play the guitar sitting on your toilet??? My toilet time is as short as possible, I'll just do the job and be done... or are you after the room reverb?


I play my didgeridoo on the toilet because it sounds awesome with the room reverb


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> I play my didgeri*doo* on the toilet because it sounds awesome with the room reverb



he...hehe...


----------



## bostjan

[corny voice]More like digeri-don't-go-in-there-for-a-few-minutes, right?

[ba-*dump*-bump]






Any of my fellow nerds out there keeping track of how many pages we make it, on average, without toilet jokes?


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## possumkiller

BlackMastodon said:


> So maybe the next trend in advertising is gonna be gender bending and cross dressing?


But hasn't metal been doing that for decades already? I seem to remember a dude saying he jerked off to an 80s photo of sebastian bach quite a few times before someone told him it was a dude.


----------



## bostjan

Right, I mean Alice Cooper released _Pretties for You_ in the late 1960's, and the band was already doing the makeup and cross-dressing to "shock" people, for probably a year before the album came out.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Hollowway said:


> View attachment 98612


----------



## Seabeast2000

This is an RG220 per ad. 













I admire the dedication and its not bad at all for a unique customization.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> This is an RG220 per ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admire the dedication and its not bad at all for a unique customization.


I'm more disgusted by the fact they kept the fretboard brown and don't clip their strings than the paintjob.


----------



## lurè

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I actually know him in person, he's a friend of mine. 
He's new to building guitars and I wish him the best.
I have to admit that so far his bodies have been too much "exotic" for me.


----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


> View attachment 98680


*pat metheny vibes intensify*


----------



## spudmunkey

lurè said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> View attachment 98680



That was the guitar made for the Dalai Lama. It was a custom commissioned piece. He asked, "Can you make me one with everything?"


----------



## odibrom

lurè said:


> View attachment 98680



I'd rock this one!...


----------



## Hollowway

lurè said:


> View attachment 98680


Can we get some history on this one? Tineye turned up bupkis.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## josh1

The ESP custom that guy just posted a thread about.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Kaura

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



This is what jumbo frets look like to me.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> This is what jumbo frets look like to me.



Super Jumbo? 
So do we know of those are pocket slotted into the board or just glued on? I am not very familiar with the fretting arts.


----------



## slimefuzz

Custom Mumbo Jumbo frets 

;}


----------



## odibrom

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



*WFT is THAT?*


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


>



"It is still the only guitar in the world reaching these notes with frets."

No. It's not even the fourth.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The amount of switches and knobs on it and the sympathetic bass strings make me think it has to be a joke.


----------



## spudmunkey

"Dcaopped fretboards? We don't need s allowed fretboards where we're going."


T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


----------



## ElRay

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> This one is interesting, it wants to look good. But it tried too hard and it ended up ugly. With some reworking of the design it could be cool.


Yes, it's like the kid that gets into the parent's makeup. Everything is simultaneously right and wrong. I initially thought, "Why is this here?" and then I looked more closely.


----------



## ElRay

Moar Knobssssss!


lurè said:


> View attachment 98680


----------



## lurè




----------



## vilk

That's shit I wanna see!!!


----------



## beerandbeards

lurè said:


> View attachment 98711



Cockhead Guitars?


----------



## Crungy

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



Super polished gigantic custom frets, old as hell never strings that have never been changed. Sounds like..... fuck all


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

spudmunkey said:


> "Dcaopped fretboards? We don't need s allowed fretboards where we're going."
> 
> 
> View attachment 98699


The hell do you even get frets that big?


----------



## bostjan

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The hell do you even get frets that big?


Makes me think of an inverted railroad, where the tracks are wood and the ties are metal.

I bet that thing would be fun to play, though, for maybe only 5 minutes, but still, it's a cool idea for however ridiculous it is.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

bostjan said:


> Makes me think of an inverted railroad, where the tracks are wood and the ties are metal.
> 
> I bet that thing would be fun to play, though, for maybe only 5 minutes, but still, it's a cool idea for however ridiculous it is.


I just want to try it for five minutes and play some bends.


----------



## lurè

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I just want to try it for five minutes and play some bends.



Needs a scalloped fretboard to be perfect


----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> Needs a scalloped fretboard to be perfect


Someone should make a sitar with a scalloped fretboard. (the frets on a sitar are like 2" high, so the chance of anyone ever touching the fretboard wood is nil).

Or, even better, a Gitler guitar with a scalloped fretboard.


----------



## beerandbeards

That may make a good slide guitar, no?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

beerandbeards said:


> That may make a good slide guitar, no?



I don't see why, you don't want frets getting in the way for slide. That's why you see sky high action on slide conversions and even no actual frets, just markers, on purpose built slide instruments like lap steels.


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't see why, you don't want frets getting in the way for slide. That's why you see sky high action on slide conversions and even no actual frets, just markers, on purpose built slide instruments like lap steels.



This. You can buy "conversion nut" things to make a guitar better for slide, and it raises the nut, not the frets. I bought one for my cheap acoustic, but have been afraid to put it on for fear of folding the guitar at the nut.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> This. You can buy "conversion nut" things to make a guitar better for slide, and it raises the nut, not the frets. I bought one for a cheap acoustic I have, but havebeen afraid to put it on for fear of folding the guitar at the nut.



I've slapped them on some janky acoustics and it's not a problem. Slide away!


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Seems legit


----------



## spudmunkey

My favorite comment from that post I saw on IG: "Why so series?"


----------



## STRHelvete

possumkiller said:


> But hasn't metal been doing that for decades already? I seem to remember a dude saying he jerked off to an 80s photo of sebastian bach quite a few times before someone told him it was a dude.


And once he found out, he used it even more


----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

John said:


>




Where's the rest of it? with that headstock the rest must be gold in this thread...


----------



## Alberto7

John said:


>



Not gonna lie, that's cute as hell. Also ridiculous. Depending on how the body looks, I wouldn't even mind owning one.  I love dinosaurs, especially derpasauruses.


----------



## mbardu

spudmunkey said:


> My favorite comment from that post I saw on IG: "Why so series?"



Why so seri*A*s


----------



## spudmunkey

mbardu said:


> Why so seri*A*s


Damnit, I typed it correctly incorrect, but my auto-correct "corrected" it, incorrectly.


----------



## spudmunkey

Alberto7 said:


> Not gonna lie, that's cute as hell. Also ridiculous. Depending on how the body looks, I wouldn't even mind owning one.  I love dinosaurs, especially derpasauruses.



I have to assume it's Rodan-shaped...


----------



## Alberto7

spudmunkey said:


> I have to assume it's Rodan-shaped...



I'll take one home, thank you very much


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


>



These are super funny, I like them...


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


>



What in the "Where The Wild Things Are" is this?


----------



## /wrists

spudmunkey said:


>





TheBolivianSniper said:


> I'm indecisive as fuck, what can I say. I'm making it a point to commit to what I've got once this cycle of sales and exchanges is over though since it's impossible to find what I've got currently.
> 
> Ya boy has the attention span of a goldfish.


 How would one even begin to play the one in the middle lmao.


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>



Only $12,500

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=333251000855


----------



## Crungy

That's about $12000 too much. Not as bad as I thought it would be though.


----------



## odibrom

I don't know what's funnier, the guitar or its price tag...


----------



## Crungy

I don't mind the shape because it's kind of like a Warwick Buzzard. I think the whole design might be inspired by that honestly.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That body is so disappointing compared to the tease of the headstock.


----------



## Seabeast2000

This got me thinking, a well-executed SFV themed guitar would be sweet:






Also, throw in a DFOTF themed one as well:


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> Only $12,500
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=333251000855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99002
> 
> View attachment 99003
> 
> View attachment 99004


The "wings" and the "legs" are pointing opposite directions. I don't know why that's the main thing my eyes focus on that bothers me, but yeah...

Also, why do the inlays stop at 15? And why put an inlay on fret 1 if you stop at 15? Also, those inlays look like shite. They are inconsistently curved and proportioned, but that's not what I mean; I mean, looking at the theme of the guitar, how can you not think of a pterodactyl dropping pearloid white turds out of its neck...


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> Only $12,500
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=333251000855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99002
> 
> View attachment 99003
> 
> View attachment 99004


Quick! Someone photoshop this thing fighting Godzilla!


----------



## John

STRHelvete said:


> Quick! Someone photoshop this thing fighting Godzilla!



Done.


----------



## Alberto7

I love this. I love all of this.


----------



## TedEH

STRHelvete said:


> Quick! Someone photoshop this thing fighting Godzilla!


----------



## TedEH

You beat me to it, but I regret nothing.


----------



## bostjan

John said:


> Done.





TedEH said:


> View attachment 99044


 I love this site!


----------



## STRHelvete

TedEH said:


> View attachment 99044





John said:


> Done.




Thank you, daddies. <3


----------



## Crungy

The air horns were a great touch *chefs kiss*


----------



## lurè

so spooky


----------



## lurè




----------



## STRHelvete

lurè said:


> View attachment 99051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99052
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99053


----------



## mbardu

lurè said:


> View attachment 99051



Wow...naked Evan Rachel Wood as a guitar...

I don't know why, but now I also want _this_:






as a guitar


----------



## bostjan

Is that a pregnant belly or singular boob is in the geometric center of her torso?

Also, is she related to Gossamer, from WB cartoons?


----------



## Demiurge

lurè said:


> View attachment 99052



You just can't go a_ little_ steampunk on a guitar.


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Is that a pregnant belly or singular boob is in the geometric center of her torso?
> 
> Also, is she related to Gossamer, from WB cartoons?



_That's_ his name...I know it's wrong, but my brain keeps wanting to call him Sweetums, even though I _know_ that's the Muppet.


----------



## Crungy

lurè said:


> View attachment 99051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99052
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99053



I love the water faucet handles for knobs! It really makes the Peavey T40 even more of a piece of farm equipment.

And that guitar stand, I'm fucking dead lmao


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> _That's_ his name...I know it's wrong, but my brain keeps wanting to call him Sweetums, even though I _know_ that's the Muppet.


Sweetums is my favorite Muppet and Gossamer is my favorite Loony Tunes character, other than Witch Hazel


----------



## asopala

Crungy said:


> I love the water faucet handles for knobs! It really makes the Peavey T40 even more of a piece of farm equipment.
> 
> And that guitar stand, I'm fucking dead lmao



The faucet handles honestly could work aesthetically for an industrial band or something. That one potentially makes sense in (imagined) context.


----------



## lurè

asopala said:


> The faucet handles honestly could work aesthetically for an industrial band or something. That one potentially makes sense in (imagined) context.



Only if it comes with that guitar stand...so industrial


----------



## Adieu

STRHelvete said:


> B.C. Rich and Dean are a never ending source of tacky and questionable ideas



Except when they keep going out of business for a while


----------



## STRHelvete

Adieu said:


> Except when they keep going out of business for a while


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè




----------



## Crungy

Man, that is an atrocity! 

Prince played Lindert guitars didn't he? I know I've seen that headstock somewhere before.


----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> View attachment 99062


I love how they put a picture of the headstock on the headstock, so you can look at the headstock while you look at the headstock.


----------



## mbardu

bostjan said:


> I love how they put a picture of the headstock on the headstock, so you can look at the headstock while you look at the headstock.



I'm disappointed the recursion doesn't go deeper


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i have many questions.


----------



## mbardu

KnightBrolaire said:


> i have many questions.
> View attachment 99077



All the answers you need here : https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/esp-custom-finally-brought-back-to-life.349379/


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> I love how they put a picture of the headstock on the headstock, so you can look at the headstock while you look at the headstock.


----------



## TedEH

KnightBrolaire said:


> i have many questions.
> View attachment 99077


I almost think this wouldn't be too bad without the giant extra arm.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> i have many questions.
> View attachment 99077


Some say less is more. Others argue that "no, ya dummy, less is less and more means more." This is the compromise between the two.



spudmunkey said:


>







( https://c.tenor.com/um2EhyMQyR8AAAAC/xzibit-meme.gif )


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> i have many questions.
> View attachment 99077



I've heard of counterweights for neck dive but this is ridiculous.


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> I've heard of counterweights for neck dive but this is ridiculous.


Maybe someone misunderstood counterweights "for" neckdive as counterweights *to promote* neckdive?

Actually, I just looked it up. It's one of the many alibaba versions of the cloud guitar made famous by Prince. It's not very close in appearance, but it's only $600, so, at least it's not $10k or whatever.


----------



## STRHelvete

KnightBrolaire said:


> i have many questions.
> View attachment 99077


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Maybe someone misunderstood counterweights "for" neckdive as counterweights *to promote* neckdive?



"We're raising money for breast cancer. Would you care to donate?"

"_For_ breast cancer? You sick bastards..."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

STRHelvete said:


>


It was such a bad clone of his guitar that I legit didn't put two and two together until bostjan mentioned it.


----------



## spudmunkey

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## bostjan

https://rksdesign.com/rks-guitars/

I think. I could be mistaken and it might be something "heavily influenced" by those.


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> Anyone know what this is?


A lapse in good judgment


----------



## odibrom

weight relief anyone? This photo doesn't do the guitar justice because it's focused on the empty spaces... those ain't that bad in design...


----------



## bostjan

I thought the idea was nifty when I first heard about it. The neckthru plank snaps out of the body, so you can try different body shapes/materials/colours. Everything is supposed to be made of sustainable materials (although the fretboards are rosewood, as you see on their site), too.


----------



## Phrase

spudmunkey said:


> Anyone know what this is?


That’s an RKS wave


----------



## ekarinsm

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Seems legit


Put Prestige on there, and I might buy it. Can't beat dat used Prestige value!


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Crungy

Good lord who ate that bass?


----------



## KentBrockman

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 99296



Looks like BC Rich's headstock designer has been fully let loose


----------



## ittoa666

If you know, you know


----------



## Tree

Good ole Devries. Ain't he dead?


----------



## ittoa666

Tree said:


> Good ole Devries. Ain't he dead?



Im not entirely sure. The way it looked like he was living, I wouldn’t be surprised.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


> i have many questions.
> View attachment 99077


For those who are all about that neck dive.


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Tree said:


> Good ole Devries. Ain't he dead?


yeah, he's dead.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah, he's dead.


Hopefully his casket was better upholstered


----------



## Crungy

Who's this Devries character? I missed out.


----------



## Adieu

John said:


>



Not too keen on the relic, but the fretboard is awesome


----------



## gabito

John said:


>



That ying / yang thing on the fretboard is kind of clever. The rest is terrible though.


----------



## ElRay

Jack not name. Jack job!



spudmunkey said:


> _That's_ his name...I know it's wrong, but my brain keeps wanting to call him Sweetums, even though I _know_ that's the Muppet.


----------



## mastapimp

Crungy said:


> Who's this Devries character? I missed out.


A "custom" builder out of Australia. Made "vampire" guitars that wouldn't get a passing grade in middle school shop class. Popularized cheap Chinese tremolos with the phrase "rhythm in jump dancing close to you." Went missing for several months, then his trans girlfriend went looking for him in the DeVries facebook hate group, sparking rumors of his demise. Later confirmed dead by a Sydney police official.


----------



## Crungy

Well that sounds like a bunch of what the fuck...


----------



## spudmunkey

Who _wouldn't _be tempted to buy one of his guitars...which I assume are also served on a bath towel?


----------



## spudmunkey

"*Used *Other Brand JOHN ENTWISTLE BUZZARD BASS TRIBUTE Bass Guitars Black*"

"*Details:
THIS IS A CUSTOM MADE JOHN ENTWISTLE BUZZARD TRIBUTE BASS. STARTED AS A CARVIN NECK THROUGH THE WINGS WERE ADDED. HAS THE STATUS GRAPHITE PICKUPS AND ACTIVE ELECTRONICS"*

So, it's not the *worst* bass I've ever seen, but it's just...unpleasant. And I get that it's modelled after a..."unique" bass, but...it could be yours for the low-low price of only $1,999.99 (+$130 shipping)


----------



## spudmunkey

"Details
This Squier Electric Guitar is in good condition. It has paint and stickers from use. It also has more custom things as you look at the pictures. Does not come with a gig bag or case."


----------



## Leviathus

sweet pickguard


----------



## odibrom

I just saw this one on facebook... take a deep breath, inhale and exale... here it goes...






It's supposedly an Ebay sale...


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

odibrom said:


> I just saw this one on facebook... take a deep breath, inhale and exale... here it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposedly an Ebay sale...


oh man that just hurts. Bad.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

bostjan said:


> Is that a pregnant belly or singular boob is in the geometric center of her torso?
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> odibrom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this one on facebook... take a deep breath, inhale and exale... here it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposedly an Ebay sale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said to myself, oh that's not too bad, and then I started looking a little closer. It gets worse the more you look at it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crungy

Leviathus said:


> sweet pickguard



I didn't even notice that right away lmao


----------



## Crungy

odibrom said:


> I just saw this one on facebook... take a deep breath, inhale and exale... here it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposedly an Ebay sale...



Jesus that's bad.


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> something something



You messed the reply, lol, I had to open the quoted message to read your sayings...

:::::::::::::

EDIT: for those less acknowledged, this was supposedly an RG3120. Besides the horrendous headstock butchery, the trem was also swapped out for a down grade!... but you can find out more on this here. Beware what you'll see cannot be unseen...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=373767625254


EDIT #2: That facebook group is on fire with these...


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> "Details
> This Squier Electric Guitar is in good condition. It has paint and stickers from use. It also has more custom things as you look at the pictures. Does not come with a gig bag or case."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99316


I would not play it with a cat, I would not play it with a hat. I would not play it near or far, I will not play this jank guitar


----------



## Alberto7

odibrom said:


> I just saw this one on facebook... take a deep breath, inhale and exale... here it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposedly an Ebay sale...



Sweet Jesus... that used to be a dream guitar of mine a good 15 years ago. Always loved that whole line between the rg3120 and rg4570z. This just hurts.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I think I've used the Obi Wan image here like 3 times in the last 6 months but, fuck it. 

Re: DeVries:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me: I want a kelly star
mom: we have a kelly star at home
the kelly star at home:


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


> me: I want a kelly star
> mom: we have a kelly star at home
> the kelly star at home:
> View attachment 99415





Here’s a new one we’ve not seen, headstock is bad.


----------



## Seabeast2000

A PPP LP

Oops SSS


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> me: I want a kelly star
> mom: we have a kelly star at home
> the kelly star at home:
> View attachment 99415



And that very guitar can be yours for only $6,000
https://chondroguitars.com/jackson-custom-shop-chris-broderick-diabolic-cb2-limited-edition/


----------



## Crungy

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Here’s a new one we’ve not seen, headstock is bad.



That pisses me off in the "old man yells at cloud" kind of way.


----------



## vilk

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Here’s a new one we’ve not seen, headstock is bad.



When I was in college, my roommate and I would get super ripped and watch entire Esteban infomercials. They're actually pretty hysterical. The things they say during the various pitches are often absolute nonsense.

I actually thought that headstock was pretty cool looking... Until you realize: it's an E, for Esteban.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Do you think you could get away with this get up for Helloween or too passe'?


----------



## KentBrockman

odibrom said:


> I just saw this one on facebook... take a deep breath, inhale and exale... here it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposedly an Ebay sale...



Yeah I saw that and sent a message to the seller. It's an RG3120 with a reshaped and refinished headstock. More than that, the Lo Pro has been replaced with a Lo TRS. I was tempted to buy it just for the body, which looks like it is in great shape. I already had a spare powder cosmo Lo Pro bridge, locking nut, and tuners for this guitar. Just would have needed another neck and I'd have a third RG3120.


----------



## laxu

angryification said:


> Yeah I saw that and sent a message to the seller. It's an RG3120 with a reshaped and refinished headstock. More than that, the Lo Pro has been replaced with a Lo TRS. I was tempted to buy it just for the body, which looks like it is in great shape. I already had a spare powder cosmo Lo Pro bridge, locking nut, and tuners for this guitar. Just would have needed another neck and I'd have a third RG3120.


Ok that just makes it all even worse. The Lo TRS is easily one of the worst Floyd trems ever, why would you do all this to such a nice guitar.

If you could get the guitar for peanuts you could probably throw away the neck and bridge and install any Ibanez RG neck on it.

The RG3120 was a guitar I drooled back in the day. I got to play one in a store when they were still made but did not like the bridge pickup at all but otherwise the guitar was sweet.


----------



## odibrom

laxu said:


> Ok that just makes it all even worse. The Lo TRS is easily one of the worst Floyd trems ever, why would you do all this to such a nice guitar.
> 
> If you could get the guitar for peanuts you could probably throw away the neck and bridge and install any Ibanez RG neck on it.
> 
> The RG3120 was a guitar I drooled back in the day. I got to play one in a store when they were still made but did not like the bridge pickup at all but otherwise the guitar was sweet.



You hadn't notice the bridge swap?... All that guitar screams "HELP ME"... The body, however, looks to be in good shape, but the overall price for that butchery is a bit high...


----------



## possumkiller

So are prices skyrocketing for used devries guitars now that they are impossible to order? I think we should get the SSO flipper team together to hype the shit out of devries guitars and sell them on reverb until they cost as much as a black machine.


----------



## Tree

possumkiller said:


> So are prices skyrocketing for used devries guitars now that they are impossible to order? I think we should get the SSO flipper team together to hype the shit out of devries guitars and sell them on reverb until they cost as much as a black machine.



Honestly, part of me hopes that somewhere there's still a few of those monstrosities hiding safely. That butchered spider web ESP Ninja thing he did is glorious. As are all of the "fuck off and piss in hell" engraved gems. 

I really want a rhythm in jump trem just to have.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

there's a lot going on here.


----------



## Demiurge

I see a jello mold on the amp, a badger sleeping on the bed and... WAIT when did Jay Turser put out weird shit?


----------



## Seabeast2000

That will sit right on yer thigh for some sit down playing.


----------



## dr_game0ver

So mad i love it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Apparently it is a Warlord V but the tailpiece was standard on some I guess and crescent on others. Jay Turser were the cheap guitars you'd find in independent gas stations and band instrument stores, IIRC.


----------



## STRHelvete

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's a lot going on here.
> View attachment 99426


I remember those. Yup. Still stupid looking


----------



## possumkiller

Tree said:


> Honestly, part of me hopes that somewhere there's still a few of those monstrosities hiding safely. That butchered spider web ESP Ninja thing he did is glorious. As are all of the "fuck off and piss in hell" engraved gems.
> 
> I really want a rhythm in jump trem just to have.


I can't wait to see people posting threads asking if they've bought a real devries or a fake.


----------



## Tree

Seabeast2000 said:


> Apparently it is a Warlord V but the tailpiece was standard on some I guess and crescent on others. Jay Turser were the cheap guitars you'd find in independent gas stations and band instrument stores, IIRC.



Man, these Vs are hideous 

My first guitar was a Jay Turser strat copy and it honestly still plays and sounds great. It's got some garbage at home repairs because I was a dumb 13-14 year old that had no internet access and no knowledge of how to fix anything, but I don't think I'll ever get rid of it. I was always aware of the fact that it was a cheap copy, but didn't think they were sold in weird places like gas stations.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Seabeast2000

Robot Lindsay Buckingham called and wants his thing back.


----------



## bostjan

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Here’s a new one we’ve not seen, headstock is bad.



I remember kids coming into their lessons with these things. I had no idea what was going on, but every single one of these that I ever encountered was the one of the most shoddy builds with the most terrible workmanship I had seen. I didn't see the infomercials until fairly recently. The guy hocking these was like "Wow, check it out, these are so great! It has three pickups! And a neck, too! OMG, look, there are tuners and a bridge! And look at this beautiful pickguard!" Like, he was just describing that the guitar has the parts of a guitar on it, like it was some sort of special feature, and not, you know, what makes it a guitar and not just a dogturd. Yet... if you ever tried to play one of these, you'd realize that you might be better off trying to make music with the dogturd.


----------



## Crungy

Spaced Out Ace said:


> View attachment 99431



Looks like a local luthier special, probably at least $1500 right?


----------



## Crungy

$2000 to finish the headstock


----------



## Crungy

Seabeast2000 said:


> Apparently it is a Warlord V but the tailpiece was standard on some I guess and crescent on others. Jay Turser were the cheap guitars you'd find in independent gas stations and band instrument stores, IIRC.



It's a stupid looking guitar but if I saw guitars for sale in a gas station I'd be giving it one of these


----------



## laxu

odibrom said:


> You hadn't notice the bridge swap?... All that guitar screams "HELP ME"... The body, however, looks to be in good shape, but the overall price for that butchery is a bit high...


I was too shocked by what they did to that poor headstock.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

bostjan said:


> I remember kids coming into their lessons with these things. I had no idea what was going on, but every single one of these that I ever encountered was the one of the most shoddy builds with the most terrible workmanship I had seen. I didn't see the infomercials until fairly recently. The guy hocking these was like "Wow, check it out, these are so great! It has three pickups! And a neck, too! OMG, look, there are tuners and a bridge! And look at this beautiful pickguard!" Like, he was just describing that the guitar has the parts of a guitar on it, like it was some sort of special feature, and not, you know, what makes it a guitar and not just a dogturd. Yet... if you ever tried to play one of these, you'd realize that you might be better off trying to make music with the dogturd.


lol, better off making music with a dogturd. Those infomercial’s were so bad that I had to watch it! Features a solid wood top, a stunning rosette inlay. Chrome tuning pegs. The list of features goes on.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackMastodon

Look at them glowing New Balances.


----------



## Adieu

mastapimp said:


> A "custom" builder out of Australia. Made "vampire" guitars that wouldn't get a passing grade in middle school shop class. Popularized cheap Chinese tremolos with the phrase "rhythm in jump dancing close to you." Went missing for several months, then his trans girlfriend went looking for him in the DeVries facebook hate group, sparking rumors of his demise. Later confirmed dead by a Sydney police official.



Is this something I can watch on Netflix after setting VPN to Oz?


----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


> Look at them glowing New Balances.


 It's the phone's flash...


----------



## Masoo2

I'm sure it's already appeared in this thread 2-3 times but for some reason I can't stop thinking about this ESP:






The Reverb description has always said *when* it was made (heart of the trial) but never_ why_ it was made.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Masoo2 said:


> I'm sure it's already appeared in this thread 2-3 times but for some reason I can't stop thinking about this ESP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reverb description has always said *when* it was made (heart of the trial) but never_ why_ it was made.


Such an odd thing to have as a graphic on a guitar. If anyone knows why this was made, do tell.


----------



## spudmunkey

Don't forget the "custom display case" someone made for it:





BTW, it's available on Reverb right now, only $7500: https://reverb.com/item/9834222-199...t-chris-compston-artwork-electric-guitar-ohsc


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Dude. The case, I have no words.


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## spudmunkey

"I can't decide if I want an Ironbird or a Mockingbird."

"I gotchu fam."


----------



## mastapimp

STRHelvete said:


>


That's Chuck's guitar


----------



## Alberto7

mastapimp said:


> A "custom" builder out of Australia. Made "vampire" guitars that wouldn't get a passing grade in middle school shop class. Popularized cheap Chinese tremolos with the phrase "rhythm in jump dancing close to you." Went missing for several months, then his trans girlfriend went looking for him in the DeVries facebook hate group, sparking rumors of his demise. Later confirmed dead by a Sydney police official.



Waaaaiiiitt waaaiitt wait hold on a second... DeVries is DEAD?!

I somehow missed that post earlier. Is he actually dead? What did I miss? DeVries was like... a rite of passage for me in this forum when it all happened. I have fond memories of that. I even had a Facebook exchange with him back when I had the time to shitpost on the internet. If he's dead I need to pay my dues.


----------



## STRHelvete

mastapimp said:


> That's Chuck's guitar


Considering I hate Death..it's rather fitting


----------



## mastapimp

Alberto7 said:


> Waaaaiiiitt waaaiitt wait hold on a second... DeVries is DEAD?!
> 
> I somehow missed that post earlier. Is he actually dead? What did I miss? DeVries was like... a rite of passage for me in this forum when it all happened. I have fond memories of that. I even had a Facebook exchange with him back when I had the time to shitpost on the internet. If he's dead I need to pay my dues.



Yeah man, he passed away a while back. I made a post about it here: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/rip-eric-devries.343557/


----------



## vilk

STRHelvete said:


> I hate Death


Shut up you can't say that here
I'm not even joking I'm mad at you
You need to change your opinion right now.


----------



## STRHelvete

vilk said:


> Shut up you can't say that here
> I'm not even joking I'm mad at you
> You need to change your opinion right now.


I said what I said. Fuck that band.


----------



## spudmunkey

There's a lot to unpack here. 

"Invested $500 in parts plus $300 in labor on this guitar. All of the routing and neck joint were done by a professional luthier and he assembled the guitar as well. The Carvin neck was $250 and it is great. Frets and fretboard are really nice.
The guitar plays and sounds good. I can't remember what pickups are in there. The cheapest they would be is $40 each. It's possible I put some expensive pickups in there I honestly can't remember and I'm too lazy to pull it out and look. Tuners are very nice also.
*The body and headstock shape were done without any tools at all** and it leaves something to be desired in my opinion.
If you like the looks this thing is ready for the stage. If you are into project guitars maybe you see an idea for reshape or use the parts.
$100 and it's yours."

*he must have used... teeth, maybe?


----------



## Crungy

It's not good but you could do a lot worse for $100. It's a shame they spent that money on it though. 

How they shaped the body and headstock without any tools is the new 8th Wonder of the World.


----------



## odibrom

more info here: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=1033946684115095&set=pcb.4503538626398575

The author seemed to be a conscious nice guy when I asked him about the bridge... I didn't dare to ask about the rest, but it seems self explanatory...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

odibrom said:


> more info here: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=1033946684115095&set=pcb.4503538626398575
> 
> The author seemed to be a conscious nice guy when I asked him about the bridge... I didn't dare to ask about the rest, but it seems self explanatory...


Uhhh. The body shape isn’t so bad? But, the rest are what the Spanish call “el terrible”.


----------



## STRHelvete

I have a guitar that's a tad unfinished that will soon be posted here. I wanted to post the pic of it in its current state but I figure I could at least wait until it's finished as it'll look slightly better.


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> There's a lot to unpack here.
> 
> "Invested $500 in parts plus $300 in labor on this guitar. All of the routing and neck joint were done by a professional luthier and he assembled the guitar as well. The Carvin neck was $250 and it is great. Frets and fretboard are really nice.
> The guitar plays and sounds good. I can't remember what pickups are in there. The cheapest they would be is $40 each. It's possible I put some expensive pickups in there I honestly can't remember and I'm too lazy to pull it out and look. Tuners are very nice also.
> *The body and headstock shape were done without any tools at all** and it leaves something to be desired in my opinion.
> If you like the looks this thing is ready for the stage. If you are into project guitars maybe you see an idea for reshape or use the parts.
> $100 and it's yours."
> 
> *he must have used... teeth, maybe?


It's like they were trying to make a PRS DC shaped body but kept fucking it up and having to remove more and more material.


----------



## mmr007

STRHelvete said:


>


That guitar is so effing ugly. It looks like it has rickets


----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

BlackMastodon said:


> It's like they were trying to make a PRS DC shaped body but kept fucking it up and having to remove more and more material.



Yeah, but what TF did they use to remove the material? Dude said he used no tools.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, but what TF did they use to remove the material? Dude said he used no tools.



Erosion.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, but what TF did they use to remove the material? Dude said he used no tools.



Beavers, perhaps. Or...ever see a lucky coin that someone's kept in their pocket for decades where they've basically rubbed the faces off the coin with their thumb over the years?


----------



## Hollowway

This is a charbonneau I saw on FB. Not sure if the customer wanted this burst, or that’s just how he does it. But it’s…yeah.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yikes


----------



## spudmunkey

It's unattractive, for sure, at least to my eye. But the worst thing about this sort of finish, are the people who can't help themselves but post replies calling it "jizz burst" or "cum burst".


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Elmer's Burst


----------



## spudmunkey

http://motherpluckerguitars.com/


----------



## spudmunkey

"Bonus points for toe?"



That amazing upper fret access though...


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> http://motherpluckerguitars.com/
> View attachment 99564


Full disclosure - I own this one now.  I bought it like 6-9 months ago.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> "Bonus points for toe?"
> View attachment 99565



That's a thumb. He's clearly a knuckle-dragger.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> This is a charbonneau I saw on FB. Not sure if the customer wanted this burst, or that’s just how he does it. But it’s…yeah.
> View attachment 99553


There are no guitars that look good with white bursts. I saw a legator n8 in guitar center yesterday that had a white to blue burst and it looked equally bad.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> http://motherpluckerguitars.com/
> 
> View attachment 99554
> View attachment 99555
> View attachment 99556
> View attachment 99557
> View attachment 99558
> View attachment 99559
> 
> View attachment 99564


Those all look fantastic to me. 


spudmunkey said:


>


IDK why, but this makes me think of Homestarrunner cartoons. Maybe Bubs' concession stand?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Full disclosure - I own this one now.  I bought it like 6-9 months ago.



How do you like it? What's the quality like? I follow him on the 'Gram and like his builds.


----------



## spudmunkey

I won't deny Mother Plucker's guitars look well-made, but...you admit they are goofy designs, right?

Side note: is there a cringier guitar brand name than "Mother Plucker Guitars"?


----------



## mmr007

John said:


>


But honestly that's what every custom build headless guitar looks like to me.....


----------



## Crungy

It reminds me of this


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> I won't deny Mother Plucker's guitars look well-made, but...you admit they are goofy designs, right?
> 
> Side note: is there a cringier guitar brand name than "Mother Plucker Guitars"?


The first one looks to me like a Hofner violin guitar that someone actually put effort into making it look nice. The last one looks like it incorporates a lot of trendy design points from expensive guitars like the Larada and Claas's modern designs. The bass looks like a lot of fun, but I guess it kind of looks like a toilet seat, so maybe goofy in a way. I'm sure many people would call those designs "goofy," but they look classy to me. But that's coming from the guy who, several years ago, mod'ed an RG7321 to have a ton of glow-in-the-dark shit on it, so take my opinion with a spoonful of salt.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> I won't deny Mother Plucker's guitars look well-made, but...you admit they are goofy designs, right?
> 
> Side note: is there a cringier guitar brand name than "Mother Plucker Guitars"?



I don't think I'd call them "goofy", which to me sort of implies a certain amount of haphazard whimsy, but they're definitely not your run-of-the-mill Strat clone.


----------



## John

mmr007 said:


> But honestly that's what every custom build headless guitar looks like to me.....



I understand and agree with that sentiment. Even when it comes to a lot of Gibson offerings (the undisputed OG of headless guitars, even when it's not on purpose).


----------



## asopala

spudmunkey said:


> Side note: is there a cringier guitar brand name than "Mother Plucker Guitars"?



There's Vagina guitars. You can string it up with Naked Strings (though I heard they were good when they existed).


----------



## Tree

Hollowway said:


> Full disclosure - I own this one now.  I bought it like 6-9 months ago.



No joke, as soon as I saw that one I thought it looked like something you would have.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> How do you like it? What's the quality like? I follow him on the 'Gram and like his builds.


The builds are very good, in terms of quality. I have two of them - a sixxer I picked up years ago, and now this one. What I WILL say is that the action is pretty high on both of them. On the sixxer I shimmed the neck to compensate (because I'd already lowered the bridge all the way). The 8 string also has high action, but I can't shim it due to the design. And the saddles are piezo, so I can't fuss with them. That being said, it's not "high" action. It's maybe 1.5mm or 1.6mm at the high E at the 12th fret. I'd buy another one, if one popped up, though.


----------



## BlackMastodon

1. Is it just me or does the hollow...thing... not have a pickup for the bass strings? 

2. Holloway's guitar is probably the best looking one in the thread for the last many many pages, even if it looks like a space drag racer.


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>



It reminds me of some cartoon foxes.


----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


> 1. Is it just me or does the hollow...thing... not have a pickup for the bass strings?
> 
> 2. Holloway's guitar is probably the best looking one in the thread for the last many many pages, even if it looks like a space drag racer.



1- it probably has piezos for those strings...?
2- please someone post it back...


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> Full disclosure - I own this one now.  I bought it like 6-9 months ago.


I always figured you'd be a Mother-Plucker.

I've liked the Annabelles since I first saw them because they're actually an ergonomic guitar that will set in a good Classical Position, but aren't obviously "Ergo".


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Hollowway said:


> This is a charbonneau I saw on FB. Not sure if the customer wanted this burst, or that’s just how he does it. But it’s…yeah.
> View attachment 99553



I'm thinking the customer might have been a flat-earther.


----------



## spudmunkey

Carrion Rocket said:


> I'm thinking the customer might have been a flat-earther.



Ahh, the Great Antarctic Ice Wall, of course.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this poor poor xiphos


----------



## Seabeast2000

I find its lack of hair disturbing.


----------



## laxu

spudmunkey said:


> http://motherpluckerguitars.com/
> View attachment 99556



I think this is actually pretty cool.


----------



## Tree

KnightBrolaire said:


> this poor poor xiphos



Honestly, it's not the worst thing ever. The teeth(?) are the least redeeming aspect of it IMO. I imagine in person it's much uglier, though. It's so flat and dull


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> this poor poor xiphos
> View attachment 99613



This thing popped up on an Insta page I follow and the page didn't post my shit when I sent this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> This thing popped up on an Insta page I follow and the page didn't post my shit when I sent this


i know the ig account you're talking about. He just arbitrarily decides what he wants to post.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> i know the ig account you're talking about. He just arbitrarily decides what he wants to post.



fair enough, it's his page so he can do whatever he wants 

I was just a little ???? bc I thought I checked all of the boxes lol


----------



## asopala

laxu said:


> I think this is actually pretty cool.



Definitely the only headless Harp guitar I've ever seen. And the only one I can think of that's electric only (even if it's only piezos). I've seen the few that Emerald Guitars have made with electric pickups, but this is a completely different animal. It's got a cool aesthetic, but it gives me vibes like it would cost as much as a car.


----------



## Crungy

Some goofs




Some pointy ones




And one that's really hard to look at


----------



## STRHelvete

Is that supposed to be a Bumblefoot guitar?


----------



## Crungy

I didn't see anything about it, but you are right! And it has wings for some reason.


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> And it has wings for some reason.
> View attachment 99765




"Bumblefoot"


----------



## mastapimp

Crungy said:


> I didn't see anything about it, but you are right! And it has wings for some reason.
> View attachment 99765


That's a pretty famous guitar if you followed ron thal/bumblefoot in the 90s/00s. The wings extend out when you dive bomb the bar. There's tons of videos of him playing it live.


----------



## Crungy

I know of him but admittedly very little. The extending wings with the whammy bar is good stuff lol


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Crungy said:


> And one that's really hard to look at



The worst part about this one IMO is that if they had removed the hardware and electronics and taped the fretboard it would've been absolutely sick; now it's just completely ruined. And the fretboard is going to look very gross after a little playtime.


----------



## Bdtunn

I’m a big zakk fan but his instruments are just awful and I mean awful!!


----------



## John




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


>


You would think that if you could afford an EBMM you could afford to get it fixed by someone who knows what they’re doing?


----------



## ittoa666

mastapimp said:


> That's a pretty famous guitar if you followed ron thal/bumblefoot in the 90s/00s. The wings extend out when you dive bomb the bar. There's tons of videos of him playing it live.



Iirc, he’s also said that it sounds fantastic, so he still uses it to record in the studio.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Crungy said:


> Some pointy ones
> View attachment 99759


"I used to play the ukulele like you, then I took an arrow in the knee."

"You see those bards from Hammerfell? They've got curved guitars. Curved. Guitars."

"Pigsticker like that's not going to get you far. Best visit the Black Machine."


----------



## STRHelvete

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 99792
> 
> 
> I’m a big zakk fan but his instruments are just awful and I mean awful!!


Not all his shapes are bad. This one is a bit confusing though.


----------



## Bdtunn

STRHelvete said:


> Not all his shapes are bad. This one is a bit confusing though.



i should say all his newer shapes and the LP.


----------



## vilk

STRHelvete said:


> Not all his shapes are bad. This one is a bit confusing though.


Really it's the stupid huge block inlays stripes that ruin the line moreso than the shapes, excluding that god awful SGV.

I'd totally rock a blood eagle if only it didn't have stupid inlays. 






The Odin is cool too imo, and I even kinda like the Nomad for a more unconventional shape. 


The price tags are pretty bogus though.


----------



## TedEH

It's hard to make me dislike something vaguely explorer-like, but those blocks are just terrible. And the weird beak-looking horn is kinda...... I dunno. It's pointy in the wrong way.


----------



## Hollowway

vilk said:


>


----------



## ElRay

STRHelvete said:


> Not all his shapes are bad. This one is a bit confusing though.


It's like it's almost a "stealth ergo" or influenced by that Peavey Orange-County Cycles guitar from a few years back.


----------



## STRHelvete

ElRay said:


> It's like it's almost a "stealth ergo" or influenced by that Peavey Orange-County Cycles guitar from a few years back.


Oh shit. I remember that Peavey.


----------



## WarMachine

vilk said:


> Really it's the stupid huge block inlays stripes that ruin the line moreso than the shapes, excluding that god awful SGV.
> 
> I'd totally rock a blood eagle if only it didn't have stupid inlays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Odin is cool too imo, and I even kinda like the Nomad for a more unconventional shape.
> 
> 
> The price tags are pretty bogus though.


I'd actually dig that one, ginormous inlays and all.


----------



## odibrom

STRHelvete said:


> Oh shit. I remember that Peavey.



I don't, please post it back...?


----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


> I don't, please post it back...?


{{FIRST: I can't beleive my fingers typed "Cycles" while my brain is thinking "Choppers"}}

'ere you go:





There's currently two of the black ones for under $150 each on Reverb.


----------



## mmr007

The problem with the Wylde guitar is its ugly...its not the oversized inlays which can look cool if the rest of the guitar is not heinous looking


----------



## odibrom

ElRay said:


> {{FIRST: I can't beleive my fingers typed "Cycles" while my brain is thinking "Choppers"}}
> 
> 'ere you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's currently two of the black ones for under $150 each on Reverb.



Thank you, are these guitars anything special... quality wise or not even that?


----------



## John

mmr007 said:


> The problem with the Wylde guitar is its ugly...its not the oversized inlays which can look cool if the rest of the guitar is not heinous looking



Indeed. I can see it's a way of skirting around the aUtHeNtiCiTy that Gibson would try flexing with, more often than not, but it can't be that hard to make something different enough without butchering the shape entirely (ie- even their parent company Schecter can make a decent looking Explorer-esque build). Still don't see them making any remotely decent-looking guitars with Zakk's name on it anytime soon, though.
Besides, there's already several instruments associated with him that belong here, way before he branched out with Wylde Audio.


----------



## mmr007

John said:


> Indeed. I can see it's a way of skirting around the aUtHeNtiCiTy that Gibson would try flexing with, more often than not, but it can't be that hard to make something different enough without butchering the shape entirely (ie- even their parent company Schecter can make a decent looking Explorer-esque build). Still don't see them making any remotely decent-looking guitars with Zakk's name on it anytime soon, though.
> Besides, there's already several instruments associated with him that belong here, way before he branched out with Wylde Audio.








I will never...ever....understand how the graveyard disciple was a thing. That's a design you say "Oh that's really a nice drawing. Let's put that up on the fridge" But you don't greenlight production. Sometimes, no matter how much you love someone they need to hear the word "no"


----------



## John

mmr007 said:


> I will never...ever....understand how the graveyard disciple was a thing. That's a design you say "Oh that's really a nice drawing. Let's put that up on the fridge" But you don't greenlight production. Sometimes, no matter how much you love someone they need to hear the word "no"



Given that time period, my guess is they were grasping at straws for something "different" and "edgy" that would just take off, apart from the same bursted guitars they still produced that is, whether it's on account of being an instrument that's unique enough on its own or in large part due to some artist on their roster with enough clout to attract attention in their favor. 
Unfortunately for them, the vast majority of their attempts were panned if not outright duds both then and now. Case in point, their reversed guitars as well as the holed up guitars, also from around that time give or take a few years, are still poked fun at and judged with similar opinions.


----------



## spudmunkey

ElRay said:


> {{FIRST: I can't beleive my fingers typed "Cycles" while my brain is thinking "Choppers"}}
> 
> 'ere you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's currently two of the black ones for under $150 each on Reverb.



Wait...so does the black one also have a quilted maple top?


mmr007 said:


> I will never...ever....understand how the graveyard disciple was a thing. That's a design you say "Oh that's really a nice drawing. Let's put that up on the fridge" But you don't greenlight production. Sometimes, no matter how much you love someone they need to hear the word "no"



True, but function-wise, is it any worse than:



And speaking of Bo Diddly, TIL about Buzz Feiten's Bo Diddly tribute guitars:


----------



## mmr007

spudmunkey said:


> Wait...so does the black one also have a quilted maple top?
> 
> 
> True, but function-wise, is it any worse than:
> View attachment 99819
> 
> 
> And speaking of Bo Diddly, TIL about Buzz Feiten's Bo Diddly tribute guitars:
> 
> View attachment 99820
> 
> View attachment 99821
> 
> View attachment 99821


----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


> Thank you, are these guitars anything special... quality wise or not even that?


I don't think they're anything special. One sold on Reverb for $92. I think Peavy just tried to copy the proportions and the swoops of the OCC logo.

I like the finish on the non-black one, and find the general shape "so close, yet so far". With an actual bit of design, they could have had a "pointy" guitar that could be actually ergonomic w/o looking "Ergo".


----------



## vilk

NGL I kinda like coffin shaped guitars. Schecter did it better though






I think it'd be cool if you were in a band that had kind of an over the top goofy-spooky aesthetic, like Ghost. Or maybe like a psychobilly band like Nekromantix. Speaking of...


----------



## STRHelvete

Not a huge fan of the coffin guitars but they're still more interesting than a strat so I prefer them


----------



## mmr007

Like uncle Al's guitar....still ugly


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

mmr007 said:


> Like uncle Al's guitar....still ugly


The first CD I ever bought was Psalm 69. I had never heard anything quite like it...


----------



## mmr007

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The first CD I ever bought was Psalm 69. I had never heard anything quite like it...


Ministry used to be so incredible imo....I was in a used record store and heard N.W.O. and I walked up to the clerk and I said wtf is that and where is it? I will pay any price.

There are so many apocalypse now sound bites in that song...including the lick that repeats at the end of the song is what the soldier at the bridge was listening to on the cassette player before he fired the grenade launcher.



skip to 5:12 mark


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

mmr007 said:


> Ministry used to be so incredible imo....I was in a used record store and heard N.W.O. and I walked up to the clerk and I said wtf is that and where is it? I will pay any price.
> 
> There are so many apocalypse now sound bites in that song...including the lick that repeats at the end of the song is what the soldier at the bridge was listening to on the cassette player before he fired the grenade launcher.
> 
> 
> 
> skip to 5:12 mark



That’s interesting, I never put two and two together. Now I need to watch the movie and listen to Psalm 69 again. My Dad loved that album too. lol. 12 Year old me couldn’t wrap my head around my Dad possibly being cool. 
I’ll just leave this here.


----------



## vilk

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> That’s interesting, I never put two and two together. Now I need to watch the movie and listen to Psalm 69 again. My Dad loved that album too. lol. 12 Year old me couldn’t wrap my head around my Dad possibly being cool.
> I’ll just leave this here.



For like just a second I believed it might be real. IDK I guess I'm gullible


----------



## Hollowway

vilk said:


>


I’m not a fan of coffin guitars because the shape just doesn’t work well with what a guitar needs to be shaped like to work well. (In contrast to coffin cases, which I LOVE.)

But this? This works. It’s got the general shape of a double bass, so I think that’s super cool.


----------



## John




----------



## ScottThunes1960

Like playing a used whoopee cushion.


----------



## odibrom

The green one is kind of cute and looks to be well built...


----------



## TedEH

It looks like it was drawn by a 4 year old - like you're obligated to hang it on your fridge to avoid a tantrum.


----------



## 77zark77

Phew ! it was a Chravel and not a Charvel !


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


>


----------



## Seabeast2000

The Chravel could be painted up like a human heart.


----------



## odibrom

Apologies if this is stretching a bit, it's not exactly a guitar (obviously) but related. I think it's funny and cool, not sure if it's an improvement to regular combo amp packaging, but cool nonetheless.






it's a Reverb listing... and I'm thinking its price tag is also to laugh about... https://reverb.com/item/45194542-19...mpaign=listing-cleartweedtwin&utm_content=amp


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

odibrom said:


> Apologies if this is stretching a bit, it's not exactly a guitar (obviously) but related. I think it's funny and cool, not sure if it's an improvement to regular combo amp packaging, but cool nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a Reverb listing... and I'm thinking its price tag is also to laugh about... https://reverb.com/item/45194542-19...mpaign=listing-cleartweedtwin&utm_content=amp


That is cool!!!!


----------



## Crungy

I think they're cool, but not $5000 cool. I guess if you have a raging boner for using gear that Keith Richards uses then that's an amp you'd want!


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> Apologies if this is stretching a bit, it's not exactly a guitar (obviously) but related. I think it's funny and cool, not sure if it's an improvement to regular combo amp packaging, but cool nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a Reverb listing... and I'm thinking its price tag is also to laugh about... https://reverb.com/item/45194542-19...mpaign=listing-cleartweedtwin&utm_content=amp


Is that a twin or a plexiglass?


----------



## STRHelvete

bostjan said:


> Is that a twin or a plexiglass?


----------



## TedEH

The bit I don't like is how exposed the cones are. Grill cloth serves a purpose, no?


----------



## ScottThunes1960

Speaking as someone who went the Axe FX route to get away from tubes, I want a plexiglass twin amp now.


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>



Signed by Baron Harkonnen


----------



## mmr007

separated at birth?


----------



## STRHelvete

mmr007 said:


> separated at birth?


Now, in BaronBurst finish


----------



## WarMachine

ScottThunes1960 said:


> Like playing a used whoopee cushion.


Or a blacked out set of fucking bagpipes.


----------



## WarMachine

John said:


> Indeed. I can see it's a way of skirting around the aUtHeNtiCiTy that Gibson would try flexing with, more often than not, but it can't be that hard to make something different enough without butchering the shape entirely (ie- even their parent company Schecter can make a decent looking Explorer-esque build). Still don't see them making any remotely decent-looking guitars with Zakk's name on it anytime soon, though.
> Besides, there's already several instruments associated with him that belong here, way before he branched out with Wylde Audio.


I'll give ya the coffin and whatever the actual fuck the bottom one is, but minus the puke buzzsaw paint job I love the split tail.


----------



## TheBloodstained

odibrom said:


> Apologies if this is stretching a bit, it's not exactly a guitar (obviously) but related. I think it's funny and cool, not sure if it's an improvement to regular combo amp packaging, but cool nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a Reverb listing... and I'm thinking its price tag is also to laugh about... https://reverb.com/item/45194542-19...mpaign=listing-cleartweedtwin&utm_content=amp


Yesterday I was just suggesting one of the guitarists from my band that he should get a 4x12" cab made in clear plexi and equipped with blue LEDs to match it to his Hughes & Kettner head! 
I wonder what impact the plexi will have on the sound?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

absolutely disgusting


----------



## Crungy

I don't know for on time lines, but I thought Sean Yseult was one of the first people playing coffin-y instruments back in the day.


----------



## Crungy

@KnightBrolaire when you want to play a BC Rich, Xiphos, Sg and Kelly but at the same time


----------



## profwoot

I'm waiting for a casket-shaped guitar. Coffins are so 18th century vampire.


----------



## bostjan

profwoot said:


> I'm waiting for a casket-shaped guitar. Coffins are so 18th century vampire.


I think I'd rather have my guitar cremated than be one of those coffin shapes (except that upright bass, that's actually kind of cool).


----------



## lurè




----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


>



It's like I can smell the picture you posted.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Schmokin' butts, drinkin' Q's. That's my high school theme guitar.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> It's like I can smell the picture you posted.


Ash tray guitar...


----------



## lurè

I would call it "Tobacco burst" finish at its finest.


----------



## BenjaminW

Would love a Marlboro themed guitar if the finish looked like this:


----------



## odibrom

Naah, no good...


----------



## laxu

lurè said:


> View attachment 99971



Now this is a true abomination. Everything about it is terrible from the excessive distance between tailpiece and bridge to whatever the hell that body is supposed to be. It doesn't help that its color can be only described as "musturd"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

For an esp usa this is a shockingly bad top. Not to mention the awful burst job.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yikes. It looks like a Legator.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> For an esp usa this is a shockingly bad top. Not to mention the awful burst job.
> 
> View attachment 100005


1990's me would have loved that finish.


----------



## lurè

Love the watermelon finish


----------



## Crungy

I like the colors but on that top it looks crappy.


----------



## STRHelvete

It's finally here...I wasn't sure whether to make a new post or put it here but..GENTLEMEN...BEHOLD...THE LES PAUL CUSTOM DEAN ML


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 100061


This'd work with the Cadillac, but this makes me want to bleach my eyes.


----------



## STRHelvete

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> This'd work with the Cadillac, but this makes me want to bleach my eyes.


SUCCESS!!!!


----------



## Omzig

Just WTF










More pics https://reverb.com/uk/item/11568376-greco-tusk-gtx-55


----------



## Omzig

Menwhile in the USSR






LINK


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

lurè said:


> View attachment 99970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99971
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99972


 I can smell that last guitar from here!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Omzig said:


> Menwhile in the USSR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK


That's the "you wanna go bro?" Fight guitar from earlier, much earlier in this thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

STRHelvete said:


> It's finally here...I wasn't sure whether to make a new post or put it here but..GENTLEMEN...BEHOLD...THE LES PAUL CUSTOM DEAN ML



Nice knob.


----------



## Crungy




----------



## TedEH

^ Are the big speakers compensating for the tiny instrument?


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> View attachment 100125


I just love how almost half of the bridge is just flying free out there.
Why does the upper bout have the lightning shape and not the lower bout?
IDK, like most of these, it's like the bad ideas got in the way of some halfway cool ideas and the end result just has everyone scratching their heads.


----------



## STRHelvete

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nice knob.


That's what she said


----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> I just love how almost half of the bridge is just flying free out there.



To be clear, the bridge is mounted on solid material. Maybe that's not what you were talking about, but it took a couple viewings to understand that it wasnn't hanging in _front_ of a rectangular box/case of come sort...that's part of the body, too.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> To be clear, the bridge is mounted on solid material. Maybe that's not what you were talking about, but it took a couple viewings to understand that it wasnn't hanging in _front_ of a rectangular box/case of come sort...that's part of the body, too.



Yep, this... the bridge looks floating, but it's not. One has to look sharper... nevertheless, funny thing there...


----------



## Crungy

ArtDecade said:


>



What the fuck lmao DEAD


----------



## Crungy

@ArtDecade I didn't know it was a gif and all it loaded was this. Dying over here


----------



## ArtDecade

^ It is totally a GIF on my end, but I like that better!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Crungy said:


> View attachment 100125


The cabinets are way uglier than the bass.

Tutorial in relation to that gif


----------



## Nlelith

Omzig said:


> Menwhile in the USSR
> 
> LINK


Huh, never noticed that before on these... a pickup behind the bridge?


----------



## vilk

STRHelvete said:


> It's finally here...I wasn't sure whether to make a new post or put it here but..GENTLEMEN...BEHOLD...THE LES PAUL CUSTOM DEAN ML


Such a missed opportunity to put a stopbar on there


----------



## STRHelvete

vilk said:


> Such a missed opportunity to put a stopbar on there


I thought about it, honestly but it's a string through so it wouldn't look right. Also, I wanted to blend ML and LP specs so the tailpiece is classic Dean


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè




----------



## Crungy

It's a junkyard Strat, born in a hubcap full of gasoline!


----------



## Crungy

lurè said:


> View attachment 100148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100149
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100150



The weird Tele abomination's lower horn was blinding me so much I didn't see the 3 octave fretboard and GK pickup. That guitar needs to pick a struggle


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> The weird Tele abomination's lower horn was blinding me so much I didn't see the 3 octave fretboard and GK pickup. That guitar needs to pick a struggle


Most glaring thing to me is the 4th string tuner being 3 mm off from the center line.

Most glaring thing about the first one though is that they went with a dolphin instead of a narwhal.


----------



## Crungy

It looks like the low E and A are on one plane and the other 4 are on another. Details matter!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wat.


----------



## Crungy

What in the Voltron is that


----------



## Dayn

KnightBrolaire said:


> wat.
> View attachment 100189


It looks like it wants to have a go at me outside of a bar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

RoboMantis


----------



## Hollowway

Crungy said:


> @ArtDecade I didn't know it was a gif and all it loaded was this. Dying over here
> View attachment 100135


 I’m giggling uncontrollably at that, hahaha


----------



## lurè

Me is evil


----------



## MrWulf

The ad poster asked 2K for this


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> Me is evil
> 
> View attachment 100209



Handcrafted from Olde World methods.


----------



## spudmunkey

lurè said:


> Me is evil
> 
> View attachment 100209


Nobody likes hearing the high e strings, anyway.


----------



## odibrom

MrWulf said:


> The ad poster asked 2K for this
> 
> View attachment 100210
> 
> View attachment 100211



That looks promising, what's the link for the sale? I'd like to see more pictures of said sad guitar...


----------



## Crungy

MrWulf said:


> The ad poster asked 2K for this
> 
> View attachment 100210
> 
> View attachment 100211



It's like looking at a burn victim


----------



## MrWulf

odibrom said:


> That looks promising, what's the link for the sale? I'd like to see more pictures of said sad guitar...



Only 2, im afraid.


----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

Guitar builder apps aren't that funny, I mean, of course one can make ridiculous builds like that V shaped thing, but that is so obviously a "preview" that it stops being funny... imo that is...


----------



## asopala

odibrom said:


> Guitar builder apps aren't that funny, I mean, of course one can make ridiculous builds like that V shaped thing, but that is so obviously a "preview" that it stops being funny... imo that is...



Agreed. Now if it gets committed to and built, now we're talking. Cause IDK who would do a blueburst on clearcoat IRL. Though I'm sure there's something here that does exactly that.


----------



## spudmunkey

asopala said:


> Cause IDK who would do a blueburst on clearcoat IRL. Though I'm sure there's something here that does exactly that.



Ibanez and George Benson?
https://huberbreese.com/collections...rge-benson-40th-anniversary-hollowbody-guitar



A Carvin customer about 9 years ago:


----------



## John

asopala said:


> Now if it gets committed to and built, now we're talking.



To be fair, it was a talking point here that managed to slip under the radar. Only resurfaced as it was brought up through a conversation elsewhere and it came to mind once more.
As for committed builds, that has been done several times over, in more ways than one + even if it's not just from them (ie- wacko shapes, finishes as mentioned, a mixed bag of other things to stave from a tl;dr reply, etc).
















Since some of their more ardent fans have a track record of sorts in getting overly defensive, inb4 they come out of the woodwork. Especially since nobody is immune from making something that'll wind up in this thread, somehow and some way, even from the brands I've liked for quite some time.


----------



## Hollowway

lurè said:


> Me is evil
> 
> View attachment 100209


I do like the reverse slant pups, though. I’ve always wanted to do that on my ERGs.


----------



## asopala

spudmunkey said:


> Ibanez and George Benson?
> https://huberbreese.com/collections...rge-benson-40th-anniversary-hollowbody-guitar
> View attachment 100227
> 
> 
> A Carvin customer about 9 years ago:



Those look pretty tasteful cause it's a good-looking piece of wood. The mockup, oh boy.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I just fully embraced that I like blueburst.


----------



## John

Relevant due to the price tag this scrub has set:


----------



## odibrom

... also relevante it's a 6 string bass, not a 7 as advertised...


----------



## Crungy

@John I would have called him a cunt but that's just me


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> I just fully embraced that I like blueburst.


A good blueburst on a grey dye looks pretty sweet Imo. Oddly enough, it was an Epiphone with a veneered top that I saw at my local Long & McQuade that sold me on the finish. Didn't buy it though, because it's an Epiphone, but one day when I build another guitar I'll replicate it.


----------



## ScottThunes1960

https://reverb.com/item/46938905-aristides-harry-potter-collection

I’m sure each guitar is great. I just started laughing at the marketing angle of the guy who had twenty grand burning a hole in his pocket, then decided he wanted his money back.


----------



## MrWulf

also, Harry Potter theme? Like c'mon


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ScottThunes1960 said:


> https://reverb.com/item/46938905-aristides-harry-potter-collection
> 
> I’m sure each guitar is great. I just started laughing at the marketing angle of the guy who had twenty grand burning a hole in his pocket, then decided he wanted his money back.


I've seen that Gryffindor 8 string change hands at least 4 times in the last year. Never knew there were other Harry Potter themed Aristides 
The striped necks to mimic scarves make me want to barf more than any other part of the paint jobs.


----------



## Crungy

The necks are horrible and seriously, Harry Potter themed? Yikes.


----------



## TedEH

IMO this is less of a "too funny" situation and more a "good execution on mediocre taste" thing. If I was a big Harry Potter fan, I'd probably think it's cool. There are a LOT of HP fans out there.


----------



## odibrom

On the front, the guitars aren't that hideous, so, if given, I'd rock them for sure... and then, it could be worst... it could be Teletubies themed...


----------



## MrWulf

You know a year or two ago i was influenced by an old PS2 game called Shin Megami Tensei 3 Nocturne. It is an RPG with 4 horsemen of the apocalypse as bonus boss. So i was like i'm gonna collect 4 neck thru guitars from 4 different brands and from 4 different countries of origin in all of the horseman's colors (red, white, black and pale aka natural). I pulled it off and the best part is i didnt have to burn 20 fucking K in order to do.


----------



## NoodleFace

I could rock the 8 string... but the rest are yikes.

A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Tree

ScottThunes1960 said:


> https://reverb.com/item/46938905-aristides-harry-potter-collection
> 
> I’m sure each guitar is great. I just started laughing at the marketing angle of the guy who had twenty grand burning a hole in his pocket, then decided he wanted his money back.



Isn't this Adam of Angels from here? Or just another Adam constantly buying/selling/trading more than we all wish we could 

I don't know how to tag people, plus I don't think he really comes on here anymore regardless.


----------



## beerandbeards

Tree said:


> Isn't this Adam of Angels from here? Or just another Adam constantly buying/selling/trading more than we all wish we could
> 
> I don't know how to tag people, plus I don't think he really comes on here anymore regardless.


 Type the @ sign then the name like this:

@Adam Of Angels


----------



## chipchappy

lurè said:


> View attachment 100152



we're one full page over and not one person has made a GAS joke about this thing. Tsk tsk


----------



## mastapimp

Tree said:


> Isn't this Adam of Angels from here? Or just another Adam constantly buying/selling/trading more than we all wish we could
> 
> I don't know how to tag people, plus I don't think he really comes on here anymore regardless.



Yeah, that's him. His for sale links from SSO go to the same reverb page.


----------



## Hollowway

Someone else had this whole collection FS on FB earlier in the year. He was trying to sell the group, and would not sell the 8 separate, unless the whole package didn’t sell, or something like that. But this price places them at $4000 a piece. That’s definitely above market, so it’ll be interesting to see if anyone gets them anytime soon. Adam generally lists his prices super high, but I’m assuming he will take reasonable offers. Or maybe he doesn’t, and that’s how he makes his money. He’s always selling a couple dozen instruments at a time, so I’m thinking this is probably kind of his main source of income. And he does get cool instruments in!


----------



## odibrom

Those Aristides aren't bad looking at all. The back of their necks is the worst part, but no one ever sees those but the player. From an audience point of view, no one will understand the fretboard inlays and the guitars' color choices are pretty acceptable.


----------



## Omzig

Popped up on my ebay recommended listings! (i really should stop looking for POS guitars on ebay  )















Nice to see lefty players having some custom options 

More pic's on the LISTINGS


----------



## Crungy

They almost don't suck, but they definitely do suck.


----------



## spudmunkey

IMO the last one has promise...it's got like a "Relish meets a Firebird, by Wylde Audio" vibe going for it, it just needs some (a lot of) refining.


----------



## Crungy

That one definitely looks the closest to a not crappy guitar


----------



## odibrom

The "V" shaped one has potential to become interesting with a little trimming here and there...


----------



## vilk

spudmunkey said:


> IMO the last one has promise...it's got like a "Relish meets a Firebird, by Wylde Audio" vibe going for it, it just needs some (a lot of) refining.
> 
> View attachment 100324
> View attachment 100325


Shape and paint job is alright but the knob placement is lolwtf


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Giest

So...she's single?


----------



## spudmunkey

The follow-up:


----------



## odibrom

Wasn't this posted like 1 or 2 pages ago?


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> Wasn't this posted like 1 or 2 pages ago?



I posted it in the meme thread.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Do we think it's real or bullshit?


----------



## spudmunkey

I don’t totally doubt it's real, but it's definitely number 2.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> Do we think it's real or bullshit?





spudmunkey said:


> I don’t totally doubt it's real, but it's definitely number 2.



... wasn't it supposed to be human?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm sceptical


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm sceptical



The word is "scatalogical".


----------



## bigsimpin

Get a load of this thing 

















There's a Bass version:






Innovative, I must say, but i'd rather have what he's smokin'. 

From here: https://www.wallpaper.com/technology/cosmo-electric-guitar-by-verso-musical-instruments


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> The word is "scatalogical".


Your post is scatological. Mine is a pun if we're getting technical.


----------



## odibrom

bigsimpin said:


> Get a load of this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Bass version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innovative, I must say, but i'd rather have what he's smokin'.
> 
> From here: https://www.wallpaper.com/technology/cosmo-electric-guitar-by-verso-musical-instruments


These have already showed up here, they're super cool and extremely well thought guitars, but not for SSO's demographics. These are "designer" guitars made for enthusiasts that don't make a living out of guitar playing and enjoy some surf music playing.

I think they're super cool, but also expensive for what they offer.


----------



## bigsimpin

odibrom said:


> These have already showed up here, they're super cool and extremely well thought guitars, but not for SSO's demographics. These are "designer" guitars made for enthusiasts that don't make a living out of guitar playing and enjoy some surf music playing.
> 
> I think they're super cool, but also expensive for what they offer.



Really? I must really be missing something. To me it looks like abstraction has taken priority over practicality. 

The ergonomics, upper fret access, nut to tuner string break angles, selector switch position, lack of intonation adjustment, truss rod access...It just looks all kinds of wrong.


----------



## StevenC

bigsimpin said:


> Really? I must really be missing something. To me it looks like abstraction has taken priority over practicality.
> 
> The ergonomics, upper fret access, nut to tuner string break angles, selector switch position, lack of intonation adjustment, truss rod access...It just looks all kinds of wrong.


Why did you just repeat odibrom's comment?


----------



## asopala

bigsimpin said:


> Get a load of this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Bass version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innovative, I must say, but i'd rather have what he's smokin'.
> 
> From here: https://www.wallpaper.com/technology/cosmo-electric-guitar-by-verso-musical-instruments



I feel like I'm looking into an Apple store with these guitars. While listening to the most bubblegum indie-pop out there.

I also get a feeling like they probably look a lot better in photos than they do in real life. Unless you liked minimalism in your living space or were in a modern art gallery, it probably wouldn't look so good most of the time. Especially the more you play it.


----------



## Demiurge

I trust that the design & shape of the body lends itself to some real ballsy tone.


----------



## cardinal

Demiurge said:


> I trust that the design & shape of the body lends itself to some real ballsy tone.


 Oh no it can't be unseen...


----------



## spudmunkey

Amazing work, but...







https://www.instagram.com/p/CR6_sRxAF7o/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> Amazing work, but...
> View attachment 100354
> 
> View attachment 100355
> 
> View attachment 100356
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CR6_sRxAF7o/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


Missed opportunity to have the wrench adjustment alter the tuning.


----------



## Hollowway

I feel like a lot of these guitars are cool concepts, in a render-it-on-a-computer kind of way, but should not have been actually made. Because then it goes from “ha! That’s a neat idea!” enthusiasm for the designer to, “oh, you spend a lot of time and money on that” embarrassment for the builder.


----------



## bostjan

People used to think Steinbergers looked goofy as hell (I mean, many people still do, but the disgust over them used to be much more prevalent).
I'm sure there was a time when guitarist were rocking their Gibson L5's or whatever and first saw a Fender Broadcaster and thought Leo Fender must have been off his prescribed meds and on some other meds. But the new design was more resistant to feedback, easier to maintain, more ergonomic, and soon took the world by storm.

That said, obviously a giant pipe wrench bass is not going to be the next Stratocaster, because the novelty it has going for it will wear off and then you're left with a 4 string bass that's heavier and clunkier than it needs to be, apparently with no tone controls...


----------



## asopala

bostjan said:


> People used to think Steinbergers looked goofy as hell (I mean, many people still do, but the disgust over them used to be much more prevalent).
> I'm sure there was a time when guitarist were rocking their Gibson L5's or whatever and first saw a Fender Broadcaster and thought Leo Fender must have been off his prescribed meds and on some other meds. But the new design was more resistant to feedback, easier to maintain, more ergonomic, and soon took the world by storm.
> 
> That said, obviously a giant pipe wrench bass is not going to be the next Stratocaster, because the novelty it has going for it will wear off and then you're left with a 4 string bass that's heavier and clunkier than it needs to be, apparently with no tone controls...



Honestly I'm getting the same vibe with Gene Simmons's Axe Bass. Completely impractical, but fits their aesthetic. I could see some (literal) industrial band rock the hell out of that. But you'd be just as good with a shovel with a string on it ala Rob Scallon, and for less money.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I was looking through Solar's B stock recently, and my girlfriend saw some of them. A number of them she said looked like "avocados," to which I replied that they should call it "avocado burst."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> People used to think Steinbergers looked goofy as hell (I mean, many people still do, but the disgust over them used to be much more prevalent).
> I'm sure there was a time when guitarist were rocking their Gibson L5's or whatever and first saw a Fender Broadcaster and thought Leo Fender must have been off his prescribed meds and on some other meds. But the new design was more resistant to feedback, easier to maintain, more ergonomic, and soon took the world by storm.
> 
> That said, obviously a giant pipe wrench bass is not going to be the next Stratocaster, because the novelty it has going for it will wear off and then you're left with a 4 string bass that's heavier and clunkier than it needs to be, apparently with no tone controls...


I think Vito's Steiny was cool.






I like this one as well.


----------



## Crungy

It's a Wishbass so it's expected to be weird but this is one of the weirder ones I've seen


----------



## odibrom

^^ I kind of like its awkwardness... It's a close shot to being cool, yet so far as well...


----------



## Crungy

It looks like it would be hard to keep it on a guitar stand. 

And imagine going into Guitar Center with that and asking for a case to fit it lmao


----------



## Dayn

Crungy said:


> It looks like it would be hard to keep it on a guitar stand.
> 
> And imagine going into Guitar Center with that and asking for a case to fit it lmao


That's why they have their sister company, Wishcase.


----------



## Giest

Would be really cool if it were all one piece of wood, but that right there just looks idiotic imo.


----------



## Alberto7

bigsimpin said:


> Get a load of this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Bass version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innovative, I must say, but i'd rather have what he's smokin'.
> 
> From here: https://www.wallpaper.com/technology/cosmo-electric-guitar-by-verso-musical-instruments



Been following this guy for a short minute on Instagram. I like the design and the concept quite a lot, although I'd apply a few quality of life and practical changes to it.

Also, I'd like it better if it wasn't just bent sheet metal, but something like steam-bent wood, or even some sort of velvet textured polycarbonate sheet.

From what I see on social media, it also seems like he is very much on an experimental phase with his design. I also like the freely moveable pickup concept. Pretty cool stuff. Wouldn't mind owning one.


----------



## Crungy

What do they charge for those?


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> What do they charge for those?



Too much for what they are/offer...


----------



## Giest

bigsimpin said:


> Get a load of this thing



Probably the most pretentious thing I have ever laid eyes on. Revolting.


----------



## bigsimpin

Crungy said:


> It's a Wishbass so it's expected to be weird but this is one of the weirder ones I've seen
> View attachment 100446



This thing looks like it's ready to settle down!


----------



## narad

Maybe on the side of "if it's stupid but it works...":


----------



## odibrom

It's awful...


----------



## 77zark77

..... and totally useless


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Maybe on the side of "if it's stupid but it works...":



Gundam references on point.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gundam references on point.



... I missed them completely.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

mmr007 said:


>


Oh baby!


----------



## Seabeast2000

77zark77 said:


> ..... and totally useless



armchairing this but tuner access during full coitus seems to be a challenge.


----------



## Hollowway

Alberto7 said:


> Been following this guy for a short minute on Instagram. I like the design and the concept quite a lot, although I'd apply a few quality of life and practical changes to it.
> 
> Also, I'd like it better if it wasn't just bent sheet metal, but something like steam-bent wood, or even some sort of velvet textured polycarbonate sheet.
> 
> From what I see on social media, it also seems like he is very much on an experimental phase with his design. I also like the freely moveable pickup concept. Pretty cool stuff. Wouldn't mind owning one.


Bent wood would be cool! You’re right - I’d MUCH prefer that. Still wouldn’t buy it, but it much rather play it than the metal. It seems it would just feel and look better.


----------



## Hollowway

mmr007 said:


>


Is that Belinda Carlisle? I mean, supposed to be Belinda Carlisle?


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Is that Belinda Carlisle? I mean, supposed to be Belinda Carlisle?



I wouldn't have gotten that with 100 guesses.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That is some savant level shit. Respect.


----------



## Alberto7

MaxOfMetal said:


> That is some savant level shit. Respect.



For real though


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> Is that Belinda Carlisle? I mean, supposed to be Belinda Carlisle?




All this tells me is someone was alive in like, 1990 since I remember those hits on pop radio/MTV.


----------



## mmr007

It's amazing how much a lack of talent can make Belinda Carlisle look like a Judd crossed with a shaved ewok that has been stretched. And kudos for the facial recognition that even an FBI supercomputer couldn't manage.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the resemblance would have been closer, if they'd bothered to get the facial structure and lighting correct. Lips are flat and undersized, lighting on nose and forehead is wrong. It screams uncanny valley. 
The rendering overall is decent.


----------



## bostjan

Mom: We have Belinda Carlisle at home...

I mean, even when the artwork is better, I'm still not sure the basic idea is cringe-free:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Mom: We have Belinda Carlisle at home...
> 
> I mean, even when the artwork is better, I'm still not sure the basic idea is cringe-free:


that one looks even less like the person it's a portrait of 
pretty sure she never had cheekbones like that


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> Mom: We have Belinda Carlisle at home...
> 
> I mean, even when the artwork is better, I'm still not sure the basic idea is cringe-free:



It's really artful the way the smeared blue sharpie blends flawlessly with the baby blue airbrushing. The hair flowing over the pickguard implies three-dimensional depth just like Real Actual Lindsey Lohan would have. I appreciate that the artist took the creative license of imagining her with no hair part, this was a really bold move but it was executed flawlessly. Certificate of Authenticity to top it off, all in all this is a solid 10/10.


----------



## bostjan

I kind of wish they had used this photo instead:


----------



## spudmunkey

When are brands finally going to release the extended scale guitars in the lengths everyone here wants?!?! Ugh...

OK, finally somebody gets it.








So either there are two, or it's reversible/rotates:











In other news: great guitar, or greatest guitar?


----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

I mean, a lot more effort was put into that giant guitar's fret spacing than I expected, but it still doesn't look quite right.

Why does the Oprah guitar have two signatures on it? Did it get signed twice, or is one of the signatures an artist's rendition of the other signature?


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> I kind of wish they had used this photo instead:


Do it Herself kits need to be shut down until we know what the hell is going on.


----------



## Dayn

bostjan said:


> I mean, a lot more effort was put into that giant guitar's fret spacing than I expected, but it still doesn't look quite right.


The fret markers go 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, etc. The middle of the fretboard is also the 10th fret.

Perhaps the most ambitious 10TET ERG?


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Why does the Oprah guitar have two signatures on it? Did it get signed twice, or is one of the signatures an artist's rendition of the other signature?



First name (Oprah)
Last name (Winfrey)


----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>


Fvckin legit


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> First name (Oprah)
> Last name (Winfrey)


Opal Winitz per my OCR.


----------



## bostjan

Dayn said:


> The fret markers go 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, etc. The middle of the fretboard is also the 10th fret.
> 
> Perhaps the most ambitious 10TET ERG?


I'd be down to try a 156" scale 10-ET explorer with a p90 in the bridge. Not sure where I'd find a hard case for it, but it couldn't be _that_ much more difficult than finding a case for a regular-sized explorer, right?



spudmunkey said:


> First name (Oprah)
> Last name (Winfrey)


Maybe the other sig is the artist? It looks like it says Geddy or something, maybe? IDK. Maybe Geddy was really proud of that one. I would be, too, if I did that after establishing that the Belinda Carlisle and Lindsey Lohan guitars were par for the course here.

Also, this exists:
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/paris-hilton-autographed-signed-airbrushed-guitar


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Maybe the other sig is the artist? It looks like it says Geddy or something, maybe? IDK. Maybe Geddy was really proud of that one. I would be, too, if I did that after establishing that the Belinda Carlisle and Lindsey Lohan guitars were par for the course here.



Oh, gotcha. I didn't even see that smaller signature on Ophrah's neck.

We all know she wouldn't play a strat, anwyay.
Link, in case embed is broken: https://i.imgur.com/DsUhqT2.gif





This is all the info I can find on the Oprah airbrushed guitar. No idea who the artist is.
https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog...nfrey-signed-airbrushed-squier-guitar-2215801


----------



## odibrom

This thread is delivering... thank you guys...


----------



## Hollowway

bostjan said:


> I kind of wish they had used this photo instead:


 This thread is on fire the last couple of pages.


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> In other news: great guitar, or greatest guitar?
> View attachment 100632


Well at least they got Tracey Chapman right


----------



## bostjan

STRHelvete said:


> Well at least they got Tracey Chapman right


Is she the one from the superbowl commercial, or was that one Lawrence Fishbourne?





(Searched for Samuel Jackson airbrushed guitar, and this came up, proving that the internet thinks all black people look alike, I guess)


----------



## mmr007

bostjan said:


> I kind of wish they had used this photo instead:


Please tell me that is photoshopped to look like that


----------



## bostjan

mmr007 said:


> Please tell me that is photoshopped to look like that


No, but I think the camera caught her in the middle of a blink or something, which makes her eye look really weird.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Is she the one from the superbowl commercial, or was that one Lawrence Fishbourne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Searched for Samuel Jackson airbrushed guitar, and this came up, proving that the internet thinks all black people look alike, I guess)



Google replied to the "Jackson" keyword... I'm just guessing, that is...


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> Google replied to the "Jackson" keyword... I'm just guessing, that is...


Yet, oddly, there was not a single result I saw of a Jackson airbrushed with a white person on it.


----------



## Alberto7

odibrom said:


> This thread is delivering... thank you guys...



Was just gonna say, this thread is on fire and I love it


----------



## mmr007

bostjan said:


> No, but I think the camera caught her in the middle of a blink or something, which makes her eye look really weird.








It's not the blink that has me worried. WTF happened to the overall shape of her head and facial features? If she has had work done then we need to start a new off topic thread....proof of a plastic surgery gone right....pics or it doesn't count


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Yet, oddly, there was not a single result I saw of a Jackson airbrushed with a white person on it.



... computational algorithms are going with data bases and statistics...?


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Yet, oddly, there was not a single result I saw of a Jackson airbrushed with a white person on it.



Definitely pretty rare, but there's a couple.
















And then there's the most unexpected "jackson airbrushed guitar" search result, Alan Jackson:


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> Definitely pretty rare, but there's a couple.
> 
> View attachment 100651
> View attachment 100652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the most unexpected "jackson airbrushed guitar" search result, Alan Jackson:
> View attachment 100653


Those all came up when you searched "Samuel Jackson airbrushed guitar?!"


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Those all came up when you searched "Samuel Jackson airbrushed guitar?!"



Oh, ha...I missed that there was an extra layer to your comment. My bad. The Alan Jackson one DOES show up, though, but you've got to scroll for a while.


----------



## mastapimp

Anyone wanna guess who this is? Hint: It's not Vince Neil


----------



## ArtDecade

mastapimp said:


> Anyone wanna guess who this is? Hint: It's not Vince Neil



Lita?


----------



## bostjan

That's funny. Looks more like a dude than most dudes did from that era/genre.


----------



## mastapimp

ArtDecade said:


> Lita?


Yes. 
Who picks this as their source material?


----------



## Seabeast2000

ArtDecade said:


> Lita?


Lita Spears


----------



## KnightBrolaire

here, have some more terrible airbrush portraits


----------



## neurosis

KnightBrolaire said:


> here, have some more terrible airbrush portraits
> View attachment 100656



LOL you could always claim it's not Corey but a pour of Guiness gone bad in that illustration.


----------



## odibrom

A few questions on these latest posts

Why is this air brush guitar portraiture a thing?
Why is it done always so poorly, either in execution as well as in taste?
Why does the guitar always seems to be a garbage/low quality one?
Why are they mainly strats?
Why do so many have the name of the pictured person written in it as well, is it to compensate the bad work? Why do the letter NEED to be like neon lights?
In what century are we...?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> A few questions on these latest posts
> 
> Why is this air brush guitar portraiture a thing?
> Why is it done always so poorly, either in execution as well as in taste?
> Why does the guitar always seems to be a garbage/low quality one?
> Why are they mainly strats?
> Why do so many have the name of the pictured person written in it as well, is it to compensate the bad work? Why do the letter NEED to be like neon lights?
> In what century are we...?



Signature brokers send cheap Strat pickguards to artists in hopes of getting them signed, they're cheap, readily available, easy to ship, etc. 

Then they just bolt them to the cheapest Strat body they can find. 

These are meant for "super fans" of certain artists, and those folks tend to be older, in a certain demographic, that like the idea of portraits for display.


----------



## mastapimp

MaxOfMetal said:


> These are meant for "super fans" of certain artists, and those folks tend to be older, in a certain demographic, that like the idea of portraits for display.



Yes, you'll often find these displayed at the front of the trailer next to the commemorative Dale Earnhardt china sets.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> These are meant for "super fans" of certain artists, and those folks tend to be older, in a certain demographic, that like the idea of portraits for display.



Like those who carry an image of Christ, the Dalai Lama, Mao Tze Tung or Mickey Mouse in their wallets and on every wall on their homes...

But why on a guitar?... well, my previous questioning wasn't much of _answer seeking kind of thing_, more like a rhetorical question of _why are people so stupid_... to which Einstein replied that there are only 2 truly infinite things, the universe and human stupidity, but he wasn't sure of the first...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Is that supposed to be Rob Halford?


----------



## mastapimp

Local craigslist offering:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is that supposed to be Rob Halford?


perhaps, or perhaps it's arseface from Preacher.


----------



## Seabeast2000

mastapimp said:


> Local craigslist offering:


Foul

Also fowl


----------



## TedEH

odibrom said:


> Why is this air brush guitar portraiture a thing?


I was going to guess it's a common tattoo artist side-hustle....?


----------



## lurè

Not bad tho


----------



## STRHelvete

mastapimp said:


> Anyone wanna guess who this is? Hint: It's not Vince Neil


I thought it was a blonde version of Frankenhooker for a minute


----------



## bigsimpin

mastapimp said:


> Local craigslist offering:



It's like a mad scientist creation that's trying to attack you as you play


----------



## Seabeast2000

bigsimpin said:


> It's like a mad scientist creation that's trying to attack you as you play



Hey @mastapimp , do you have the description for this from the CL ad? Can you go and destroy it as well?


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


>





bostjan said:


> Also, this exists:
> https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/paris-hilton-autographed-signed-airbrushed-guitar





MaxOfMetal said:


> These are meant for "super fans" of certain artists, and those folks tend to be older, in a certain demographic, that like the idea of portraits for display.


Multiple instances of hilariously bad Paris Hilton guitars. Adding in the knowledge that the market for these is typically older people, I now have more questions than answers...


----------



## mastapimp

Seabeast2000 said:


> Hey @mastapimp , do you have the description for this from the CL ad? Can you go and destroy it as well?


"Very nice hand made With gibson pick ups for sale $11,00 please serius buyer only don't ask me to emai you thanks ted"

The description looks like he wants 11 grand, but it's been corrected to $1,100 on the initial link.

I love the fact that there's someone standing in the background of the pictures, keeping their distance like this guitar has rabies or some other disease.


----------



## bostjan

mastapimp said:


> "Very nice hand made With gibson pick ups for sale $11,00 please serius buyer only don't ask me to emai you thanks ted"
> 
> The description looks like he wants 11 grand, but it's been corrected to $1,100 on the initial link.
> 
> I love the fact that there's someone standing in the background of the pictures, keeping their distance like this guitar has rabies or some other disease.


All that space on the huge body and the knobs are still packed in 2 microns away from each other. I'm also left to only imagine what the headstock looks like, which must be something like what a 7 year old me would have nightmares about after reading too much Lovecraft before bed time.

Also RIP anyone who complains about guitars with ugly pickup misalignments. Is the high E even under the pickups at all?

"Hand made"


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFW $1100 dream custom guitar will fit into my ethereal mobile mountain spaceship bedroom.


----------



## Crungy

Is that Adam Sandler? Noah Gallagher?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> Is that Adam Sandler? Noah Gallagher?
> View attachment 100694


supposed to be adam sandler


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> supposed to be adam sandler



Adam Sandler IS...Scarface.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> supposed to be adam sandler


I thought it might be a young Anthony Quinn.


----------



## Omzig

When you ask if someone can build you a Gunslinger and they take you at your word... 










And just look at that you can fit a 6 screw or 2 point trem on this master piece


----------



## Crungy

That could be kind of cool on a completely different guitar. And it was you know, finished.


----------



## Hollowway

Omzig said:


> When you ask if someone can build you a Gunslinger and they take you at your word...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just look at that you can fit a 6 screw or 2 point trem on this master piece



Now I just want to airbrush Paris Hilton on there, and really confuse people.


----------



## spudmunkey

There's a joke to be made about that guitar and Steve's blindfold, but I'll let someone else flesh that out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Got some Tetsuo vibes from that thing.


----------



## odibrom

... you know Steve, the flashier the better...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100716



Regardless of whatever opinion anyone has on that guitar (personally I love it and expect nothing less from Vai), it's going to be an awesome spectacle to see him play this live, and he will. 





It's always fun seeing Vai play multi-necks.


----------



## Crungy

What the hell is this 

https://reverb.com/item/47587804-st...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=47587804


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> There's a joke to be made about that guitar and Steve's blindfold, but I'll let someone else flesh that out.
> View attachment 100716


that is absolutely ridiculous. So it's typical Vai


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> What the hell is this
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/47587804-st...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=47587804


I love the _idea_ of the phantom power active pickups, but, you know that if anything ever happens to that preamp, you'd be up a creek.

Another case of too many weird ideas thrown into a pot with a few good ideas and a few shitty ideas, and the resulting soup is just bad from any perspective.


----------



## Demiurge

bostjan said:


> Another case of too many weird ideas thrown into a pot with a few good ideas and a few shitty ideas, and the resulting soup is just bad from any perspective.



I think that the best approach to customs- for builders and buyers- is like they say in sports, "act like you've been there before" and not try to furiously stuff as many ideas as possible into a single build.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crungy said:


> What the hell is this
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/47587804-st...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=47587804


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> What the hell is this
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/47587804-st...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=47587804



The inlay is well done... and the pickup switching system is kind of interesting...


----------



## Crungy

There are some interesting concepts for sure, but I find the appearance to be severely lacking. Like the lower horn and headstock... Just make it a Strat or Tele type shape with an elegant headstock. They would have sold it much faster!


----------



## Crungy

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 100719



That explains it! Lmao


----------



## neurosis

With al of those buttons I momentarily confused it with an accordion. They play weird Polka in Florida.


----------



## Alberto7

This popped up on a Reverb ad on Facebook;









Tbh it doesn't look as shittily chopped up as others here, (at least the edges are smoothed out and coated) but wtf yo. Dafuq is that headstock. That poor, lonely tuner up there. And why a Kiesel pickup combined with Fender pickups. Strange decisions were made.

Link in case you're feeling "brave" 
https://reverb.com/item/34514692-st...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=34514692


----------



## bostjan

Alberto7 said:


> This popped up on a Reverb ad on Facebook;
> 
> View attachment 100738
> View attachment 100739
> View attachment 100740
> View attachment 100741
> View attachment 100742
> View attachment 100744
> 
> 
> Tbh it doesn't look as shittily chopped up as others here, (at least the edges are smoothed out and coated) but wtf yo. Dafuq is that headstock. That poor, lonely tuner up there. And why a Kiesel pickup combined with Fender pickups. Strange decisions were made.
> 
> Link in case you're feeling "brave"
> https://reverb.com/item/34514692-st...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=34514692



"Landmine has taken my sight
Taken my speech
Taken my hearing
Taken my arms
Taken my legs
Taken my soul
Left me with life in hell"


----------



## Alberto7

bostjan said:


> "Landmine has taken my sight
> Taken my speech
> Taken my hearing
> Taken my arms
> Taken my legs
> Taken my soul
> Left me with life in hell"



I'm dead


----------



## neurosis

KnightBrolaire said:


> supposed to be adam sandler


I thought it was Pat Smear. Call me crazy.


----------



## Crungy

neurosis said:


> I thought it was Pat Smear. Call me crazy.



I could absolutely see that holy shit!


----------



## Crungy

That high E tuner


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Alberto7 said:


> This popped up on a Reverb ad on Facebook;
> 
> View attachment 100738
> View attachment 100739
> View attachment 100740
> View attachment 100741
> View attachment 100742
> View attachment 100744
> 
> 
> Tbh it doesn't look as shittily chopped up as others here, (at least the edges are smoothed out and coated) but wtf yo. Dafuq is that headstock. That poor, lonely tuner up there. And why a Kiesel pickup combined with Fender pickups. Strange decisions were made.
> 
> Link in case you're feeling "brave"
> https://reverb.com/item/34514692-st...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=34514692


ugggh god I see that hunk of shit all the time on reverb. Dude has been trying to sell it for 500$ for like the last 2 years, and unsurprisingly, no one has taken the bait.


----------



## 77zark77

Even a terrorist can't make a so horrible amputee


----------



## 7stringDemon

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 100660



Ahegao Adam Sandler might be the funniest guitar in this whole thread. It nearly makes me want to buy it. 

Also, found this on the 'verb

Crazyest Guitar 2021 - 15-Strings - 5 Built in Effects - Harp Bass - Pit Guitars https://reverb.com/item/44310798?ut...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=44310798


----------



## spudmunkey

7stringDemon said:


> Also, found this on the 'verb
> 
> Crazyest Guitar 2021 - 15-Strings - 5 Built in Effects - Harp Bass - Pit Guitars https://reverb.com/item/44310798?ut...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=44310798



it's been posted in here before just because it existed, and the Youtube video around it...funny to see it for sale, now...and for *THAT* much?


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> it's been posted in here before just because it existed, and the Youtube video around it...funny to see it for sale, now...and for *THAT* much?


“Had this custom 15 string harp guitar made, but realized I don’t play 15 string hart guitars, so I’ve decided to let this go to someone who will give her the attention she deserves. Only selling to fund another custom.”

(not actually taken from the ad - just the generic reason people list when they sell ERGs with super specific specs)


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> “Had this custom 15 string harp guitar made, but realized I don’t play 15 string hart guitars, so I’ve decided to let this go to someone who will give her the attention she deserves. Only selling to fund another custom.”
> 
> (not actually taken from the ad - just the generic reason people list when they sell ERGs with super specific specs)



"something something just thinning the herd"

"best 15-string harp guitar I've ever played."

"Smoke/pet free, never left the studio. Absolute mint condition (except for normal belt rash, pick scratches, dent near output [sic] jack, and small chip in the headstock.)"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's nothing SUPER weird, but I thought it was cute how Eastwood chose the Gibson Marauder of all guitars for their newest electric mandolin.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's nothing SUPER weird, but I thought it was cute how Eastwood chose the Gibson Marauder of all guitars for their newest electric mandolin.
> 
> View attachment 100759


Props to that comically large headstock for making it through all of the committee meetings without being reduced in size.


----------



## Crungy

That mando reminds me of this, but not reversed


----------



## bigsimpin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's nothing SUPER weird, but I thought it was cute how Eastwood chose the Gibson Marauder of all guitars for their newest electric mandolin.
> 
> View attachment 100759



Would you like some guitar with that headstock?


----------



## Hollowway

It's like they showed a picture of Stig's bass, and said, "Shaped like this, but not ironically."


----------



## Crungy

Exactly!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> It's like they showed a picture of Stig's bass, and said, "Shaped like this, but not ironically."



I don't know who that is but is that what the kids call a "punk stick"?


----------



## Crungy

That would this

http://krappyguitars.com/HTML/punkbasses.html#


----------



## Hollowway

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know who that is but is that what the kids call a "punk stick"?


And he would be this: https://www.reddit.com/r/BassGuitar...lection_of_basses_played_by_dad_bassist_stig/


----------



## bostjan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's nothing SUPER weird, but I thought it was cute how Eastwood chose the Gibson Marauder of all guitars for their newest electric mandolin.
> 
> View attachment 100759


The high E on a mandolin is sketchy enough to get up to tune without a ridiculous angle between the nut slot and the tuning post. Wow. Maybe they were initially going to make the neck wider and then ultimately decided not to, but then didn't update the headstock CAD drawing? (CA drawing? ATM machine?!)


----------



## John




----------



## Tree

Well, at least this guy is meme-ing.
They definitely are making fun of people since "no lowballs, I know what I have" is in there.

I thoroughly enjoy "Les Pual" though. It's really fun to say


----------



## Omzig

livin on a prayer..Or god help you


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>



The compostable/biodegradable/recyclable control plate is a nice eco-friendly feature.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

John said:


>


"Guitar Cnebter" -- I love shopping there! Great selection of giutars.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> That mando reminds me of this, but not reversed
> View attachment 100761



Ever had your dumbass friend say or show you something really stupid to try and break your brain when you're both fucked up?

This bass is _always_ the right comeback.


----------



## ElRay

Omzig said:


> livin on a prayer..Or god help you


Get the angel/angle right, and the guitar will set is a good Classical position w/ no trouble. Heck, it could even set in two people's laps at the same time.


----------



## Bodes

Omzig said:


> livin on a prayer..Or god help you



Is it supposed to be for a left- handed player so umm... you know, hands, mouth... *exits stage left*


----------



## MASS DEFECT

This B.C. Reich getting roasted on Facebook. lololol whhhhyyyy???? As if the Kamikaze wasn't already in bad taste...


----------



## spudmunkey

They only covered one of the three (THREE!!) swaztikas on it, though. 

My second-favorite comment from the Facebook post:
"Despite Nazis being, ya know.. Nazis, they had a defined aesthetic. Yet here it manages to be a Nazi guitar AND ugly as sin. Bravo"

My favorite comment from the Facebook post:
"It just needs SS frets."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ughhh wehraboos


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100886
> View attachment 100887


Got that guitar must smell terrible


----------



## mmr007

More guitars from the Nazi BC Rich maker


----------



## Hollowway

Based on these, I’m gonna guess that most of his clients are boomers. Those are some seriously undesirable guitars, lol.


----------



## narad

MASS DEFECT said:


> This B.C. Reich getting roasted on Facebook. lololol whhhhyyyy???? As if the Kamikaze wasn't already in bad taste...
> 
> View attachment 100874
> View attachment 100875
> View attachment 100876
> View attachment 100877



Sure, he'll do _that_ but not the fretboard replacement stuff I asked for!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

He has some nice crackle and metallic paint jobs. Just add $14.88 to include some globally recognized symbols of hate.


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> Sure, he'll do _that_ but not the fretboard replacement stuff I asked for!


Well, he’s not going to just take any job. You act as if he doesn’t have _principles!_


----------



## spudmunkey

I did nazi some of his defenses coming:


----------



## MASS DEFECT

spudmunkey said:


> I did nazi some of his defenses coming:
> View attachment 100893
> 
> 
> View attachment 100892


Same mindset:

https://www.harmonycentral.com/forums/topic/1325581-my-new-quotcharvelquot-build/

Boomers gotta boom.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I did nazi some of his defenses coming:
> View attachment 100893
> 
> 
> View attachment 100892


I like how he says, “the customer will be the one making the decision if/when to share this,” on a post he made sharing it. Like, I think you scooped the guy with your post on FB, mate.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Hollowway

Wtf that cross legged girl thing isn’t even sending the right message. Is that supposed to be a sexy pose? It’s like I walked in on some girl in the bathroom. Yikes.


----------



## STRHelvete

The bubblegum one is cool though. Not gonna lie


----------



## mmr007

see....it's actually a coiled snake on a shitty looking guitar but it just looks like a big poop emoji


----------



## mmr007

So did Amir Derakh actually have nazi guitars and did Jackson do a run of guitars with swastikas on them or does this guy not know there is a difference between camo and swastikas?


----------



## spudmunkey

STRHelvete said:


> The bubblegum one is cool though. Not gonna lie


Especially if there's a piezo pickup somewhere on it.


----------



## STRHelvete

mmr007 said:


> see....it's actually a coiled snake on a shitty looking guitar but it just looks like a big poop emoji
> 
> View attachment 100898


The turd-o-caster


----------



## Crungy

mmr007 said:


> see....it's actually a coiled snake on a shitty looking guitar but it just looks like a big poop emoji
> 
> View attachment 100898



Looks like a big coiler to me. Breached the water in the bowl too.


----------



## Giest

I think it would have been good taste to leave out the swatsticker on that one, otherwise the camo is kinda cool. A desert camo Lynch would have been way better, but in the way it's close to that I guess it's pretty neat.


----------



## STRHelvete

Giest said:


> I think it would have been good taste to leave out the *swatsticker* on that one, otherwise the camo is kinda cool. A desert camo Lynch would have been way better, but in the way it's close to that I guess it's pretty neat.



Please tell me that was intentional..please dear god


----------



## TedEH

Hollowway said:


> Wtf that cross legged girl thing isn’t even sending the right message. Is that supposed to be a sexy pose? It’s like I walked in on some girl in the bathroom. Yikes.


Even if it nailed the "sexy pose" thing..... what's up with the really tiny feet? There's zero sense of scale here.


----------



## STRHelvete

TedEH said:


> Even if it nailed the "sexy pose" thing..... what's up with the really tiny feet? There's zero sense of scale here.


Some guys are into that.


----------



## TedEH

Same could be said about the turd-o-caster. I'm not judging. Ok, maybe I'm judging a little.


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> I did nazi some of his defenses coming:
> View attachment 100893
> 
> 
> View attachment 100892


Dude even brought abortion into the mix. Incredible! 



TedEH said:


> Even if it nailed the "sexy pose" thing..... what's up with the really tiny feet? There's zero sense of scale here.


Came here to talk about the feet and how terrible the artwork is. I'm just imagine someone basically walking on 2 peg legs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mmr007 said:


> So did Amir Derakh actually have nazi guitars and did Jackson do a run of guitars with swastikas on them or does this guy not know there is a difference between camo and swastikas?



I don't remember a custom run, and I probably would if it was only within the last decade (my brain isn't that fried yet), but I know they made a couple customs for him with Iron Cross inlay and graphics, but he had tons of military themed Jacksons, including USAF iconography. Definitely not anything as vulgar as straight up swastikas that I can recall.


----------



## mastapimp

I looked up the GMW facebook post and the guy is clearly out of the loop with respect to what the general public things and feels about these kind of images. This can't be the first Nazi guitar he's worked on and he's kind of putting it out there that he's open to doing more of them should somebody come knocking. Do you think if anyone ordered an ISIS / "Death to America" guitar, he'd proudly display that on his social media?


----------



## Hollowway

Boomers can be a weird breed. My little meme here sums it up:


----------



## spudmunkey

mastapimp said:


> I looked up the GMW facebook post and the guy is clearly out of the loop with respect to what the general public things and feels about these kind of images. This can't be the first Nazi guitar he's worked on and he's kind of putting it out there that he's open to doing more of them should somebody come knocking. Do you think if anyone ordered an ISIS / "Death to America" guitar, he'd proudly display that on his social media?



Someone suggested an ISIS flag in the comments, but he didn't reply.


----------



## Giest

STRHelvete said:


> Please tell me that was intentional..please dear god



Yea it was intentional. It's an inside joke between my group of friends from a story an old band member told us about a colorful character they met at a behavioral health unit where they once worked.


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm sure this is a repost, but it's likely been a while...


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Hollowway said:


> Boomers can be a weird breed. My little meme here sums it up:
> 
> View attachment 100905


You should post this meme there to trigger them more. Hahaha


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> I'm sure this is a repost, but it's likely been a while...
> 
> View attachment 100932
> 
> 
> View attachment 100933



It seems the person making the super hero guitar had no problem carving the very recognizable characters but was uncomfortable writing Spider Man?


----------



## Omzig

Bodes said:


> Is it supposed to be for a left- handed player so umm... you know, hands, mouth... *exits stage left*



HollyS i did not see that!...can not Unsee now lol...choke it down you little angle lol


----------



## asopala

Omzig said:


> HollyS i did not see that!...can not Unsee now lol...choke it down you little angle lol



I think it's right-handed. Another one of Toshihiko Takamizawa's guitars, by the looks of it. His entire collection is a gold mine of crazy guitars. And he plays them all live with The Alfee.


----------



## bostjan

MASS DEFECT said:


> You should post this meme there to trigger them more. Hahaha


"Spinne" means spider in German, so my guess was that it's some foreign language thing with some sort of Germanic language (Germanic languages would be something like Dutch or Danish or Swedish or Norwegian or whatever. Spiderman in German is still Spiderman, though, and such seems to be the case for every foreign language I could find Marvel Comic in, even Afrikaans). However, since I first saw this image, I've been unable to determine WTF language it's supposed to be. There are a few internet stories about this guitar and people claiming to know why it says "Spinner-Man," but every single one I've come across, so far, has been easily verified as bullshit with a little google searching.


----------



## John

Recently spotted in the wild: a butchered Silver Sky/Silver Why.


----------



## narad

John said:


> Recently spotted in the wild: a butchered Silver Sky/Silver Why.



Lessons learned? Looks like he just has that thin packing tape all over it.


----------



## mmr007

narad said:


> Lessons learned? Looks like he just has that thin packing tape all over it.


That's what I thought it was until I read your comment. I was looking at it going...ok what are the little bits of tape meant to cover up? I literally thought it was this stuff like you said...


----------



## spudmunkey

That front view, on the upper horn, it *looks* like maybe the paint is a little orange-peel-y. That makes me suspect it was a repaint where he didn't prep the surface properly, and it's checking flaking off in areas.


----------



## John

According to the OP, he decided to do all of this after seeing a relatively small hairline crack adjacent to the trem cavity on the bass side, which by now has part of that "packing tape" aesthetic to it from said hacking through the poly.


----------



## Hollowway

I like how he wrote, “trigger warning for the snowflakes.” Like, only real men can appreciate that this asshat ruined his own guitar. I think what he meant to say is “facepalm warning for people with a three digit IQ.”


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> I like how he wrote, “trigger warning for the snowflakes.” Like, only real men can appreciate that this asshat ruined his own guitar. I think what he meant to say is “facepalm warning for people with a three digit IQ.”



The irony is not lost on me as he was getting so very defensive over the various remarks (be it snide, joking, or remotely constructive from a refinishing standpoint) that were unflattering towards his attempt.
In short, the associated comment section turned into a trainwreck like it is for his guitar as of now.


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


> The irony is not lost on me as he was getting so very defensive over the various remarks (be it snide, joking, or remotely constructive from a refinishing standpoint) that were unflattering towards his attempt.
> In short, the associated comment section turned into a trainwreck like it is for his guitar as of now.


BRB - joining the fb group to read said comments lol


----------



## 77zark77

Is it a relic job you can remove?


----------



## John

77zark77 said:


> Is it a relic job you can remove?



Not fully sure what you mean. But the 'relic' job there was from removing, chipping away through various finished spots on the guitar body itself like the clear coat and top coat.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, this is someone who didn’t research how to do a relic job, and thought that just randomly hacking away at a guitar would give you the worn-down-to-wood look. Never mind that he didn’t do it in areas that would normally be worn down. And that his motivation was a hairline crack in the finish at a spot that is quite common. So basically he did the opposite of everything a level-headed person would do.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, this is someone who didn’t research how to do a relic job, and thought that just randomly hacking away at a guitar would give you the worn-down-to-wood look. Never mind that he didn’t do it in areas that would normally be worn down. And that his motivation was a hairline crack in the finish at a spot that is quite common. So basically he did the opposite of everything a level-headed person would do.



Sounds like something a triggered snowflake would say.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> Sounds like something a triggered snowflake would say.


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> Sounds like something a triggered snowflake would say.



Some good old fashioned projection.


----------



## USMarine75

Why wouldn’t you trash a Daisy Rock first to figure out how to relic before destroying your $2500 guitar?


----------



## Giest

It's a bolt on, pretty easy to refinish. Does look butt currently, though.


----------



## USMarine75

Giest said:


> It's a bolt on, pretty easy to refinish. Does look butt currently, though.



Refinish still kills resale value. I wouldn’t pay more than $1500 refinished. So he loses $1k plus cost of a refinish… out $1500 just to move it now.


----------



## Hollowway

USMarine75 said:


> Why wouldn’t you trash a Daisy Rock first to figure out how to relic before destroying your $2500 guitar?


I would unironically rock that. Having a sparkle pink Daisy Rock that looks like its been on a few world tours would be cool af. I might just have to do that!

EDIT: OK, I will NOT be unironically rocking that. I didn't realize how expensive used Daisy Rocks are.  Anyone looking for cool purple or pink straps, though - they have some super cool ones!


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Refinish still kills resale value. I wouldn’t pay more than $1500 refinished. So he loses $1k plus cost of a refinish… out $1500 just to move it now.



I am assuming he has enough disposable income to shit up a Silver Sky.


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> I would unironically rock that. Having a sparkle pink Daisy Rock that looks like its been on a few world tours would be cool af. I might just have to do that!



The easiest way to properly relic a guitar? 

1. Don’t buy a guitar with lacquer paint and a poly finish. It doesn’t wear it cracks/breaks. (Or refinish it first)

2. Throw a set of keys at it repeatedly.


----------



## Giest

USMarine75 said:


> Refinish still kills resale value. I wouldn’t pay more than $1500 refinished. So he loses $1k plus cost of a refinish… out $1500 just to move it now.



Fair enough, but it's a PRS so not worth anything to me lol.


----------



## John

USMarine75 said:


> Throw a set of keys at it repeatedly.



The keyed up aesthetic belongs here, too.







The color choices on this piece and any "Kiesel never again" crossposting material aren't helping, either.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Wasn't that the scorned ex-wife Kiesel? Or the kid got to it or something.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> Wasn't that the scorned ex-wife Kiesel? Or the kid got to it or something.



Some people saw the word "DICK" on the scratches on the control/treble side of the body, so it could still be either one, actually.


----------



## Omzig

Seabeast2000 said:


> Wasn't that the scorned ex-wife Kiesel? Or the kid got to it or something.



Just looks like another "illegible black metal band logo" of the week to me  that or spiderman signed it because of the "RAD" paint job


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao 2700$ for a used clown car Kiesel that's covered in scratches. There are literally ESP USA and Schecter customs going for that price or less


----------



## Omzig

spudmunkey said:


> I'm sure this is a repost, but it's likely been a while...
> 
> View attachment 100933



Talk about picking a hill to die on


----------



## John

Seabeast2000 said:


> Wasn't that the scorned ex-wife Kiesel? Or the kid got to it or something.



Either way (before the guitar was sold at a fraction of asking price and the ad was taken down) the seller had a plea in said ad begging people to stop messaging him, to stop asking where the scratches came from.


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


> the seller had a plea in said ad begging people to stop messaging him, to stop asking where the scratches came from.


That was the best part. It just made everyone even more eager to know the back story.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mmr007 said:


> More guitars from the Nazi BC Rich maker


The first guitar is rad. I could imagine an 80s thrash or hair metal guitar rocking that with a Kramer or ESP hockey headstock neck.

At least Pam could both give me wood and help me keep it down at the same time. Lol


----------



## pahulkster

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao 2700$ for a used clown car Kiesel that's covered in scratches. There are literally ESP USA and Schecter customs going for that price or less



I think it went for around $1300. Don't hate it but that is still more than I would pay if it wasn't jacked up.


----------



## Hollowway

pahulkster said:


> I think it went for around $1300. Don't hate it but that is still more than I would pay if it wasn't jacked up.


Same. But, for someone who has the ability to just buff that out, it may have been a worthwhile deal.


----------



## pahulkster

I would have also made payment contingent on getting the story


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Me: Can I get an Ironbird?
mom: we have an Ironbird at home
the ironbird at home:



and this thing


----------



## John




----------



## MrWulf

This montrosity right here


----------



## Seabeast2000

It looks like it has a condition and will never grow into its head size.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> It looks like it has a condition and will never grow into its head size.


dat guitar has macrocephaly


----------



## Edika

MrWulf said:


> This montrosity right here



Stright headstock but still crooked string pull


----------



## Crungy

Was this a weapon on Monster Hunter?


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> Was this a weapon on Monster Hunter?
> 
> View attachment 101170


Travesty is that it's not Viper Yellow with a floating trem and a purple Dimarzio pickup.


----------



## Mvotre

Crungy said:


> Was this a weapon on Monster Hunter?
> 
> View attachment 101170



one guy here got a lot of those guitars, if I'm not mistaken. Endorsed and all! They look cool to me


----------



## Crungy

This one is not the guitar for me but I could see it being comfortable to play sitting down.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> Was this a weapon on Monster Hunter?
> 
> View attachment 101170


It does kind of remind me of the saxophone axe weapon lol


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> Travesty is that it's not Viper Yellow with a floating trem and a purple Dimarzio pickup.



Axe O Boom?


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> It does kind of remind me of the saxophone axe weapon lol



I was thinking the axes but yes!


----------



## laxu

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100933



Nothing funny about this. It's in memory of all those who lost their lives during the battle of Turd Hill. Rest in peace, you constipated braves.


----------



## Randy

Crungy said:


> Was this a weapon on Monster Hunter?
> 
> View attachment 101170


 
I wanted and still want one of these so bad, I thought this was the GAS thread for a second. @USMarine75


----------



## Randy

Mvotre said:


> one guy here got a lot of those guitars, if I'm not mistaken. Endorsed and all! They look cool to me



@Fred the Shred at least had one I thought


----------



## SpaceDock

I have always wanted one of those Gary Kramer Turbulence guitar, but I think it does need a modern refresh.


----------



## John




----------



## josh1

John said:


>


Would be a sweet guitar if not for the ridiculous relic.


----------



## John

josh1 said:


> Would be a sweet guitar if not for the ridiculous relic.



A ridiculous relic matched with a ridiculous price tag, for sure. They're not worth anywhere near that listed amount in brand new condition.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## 77zark77

Square Squier.....


----------



## Seabeast2000

meth plus rumors of gold buried underneath that squier.


----------



## Crungy

I really want to know why the hell they did that lol


----------



## odibrom

They even "ate" the pickguard's screw... and there are a few holes drilled from top to bottom, through the pickguard as well... Why???

Also why is the jack cable broken like that?... soooo many questions...


----------



## bostjan

Inevitable result from having a pet beaver with a square head?!





Was there a post with that? Some context?


----------



## beerandbeards

Maybe it’s to allow his junk to go through


----------



## Crungy

I was thinking colostomy bag access.


----------



## Seabeast2000

It's for a Klon pedal. Of course right?


----------



## Tree

bostjan said:


> Inevitable result from having a pet beaver with a square head?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a post with that? Some context?



Please tell me you drew this solely for this post and that it wasn't some image already floating around on the internet.


----------



## Adieu

Tree said:


> Please tell me you drew this solely for this post and that it wasn't some image already floating around on the internet.



Silly, there is no new content on the internet. Everything you can imagine not only already exists but also comes in a furry hentai XXX version too.


----------



## bostjan

Tree said:


> Please tell me you drew this solely for this post and that it wasn't some image already floating around on the internet.



...
No, I don't even think I can draw that well. 
I was hoping no one would call me out on that, but, believe it or not, that was the best image that came up when I searched for "square cartoon beaver."


----------



## Tree

bostjan said:


> ...
> No, I don't even think I can draw that well.
> I was hoping no one would call me out on that, but, believe it or not, that was the best image that came up when I searched for "square cartoon beaver."



DAMN! 

It's okay. We can still be friends


----------



## Hollowway

From a reverb listing:



And in case you want more evidence as to whether this guy was on drugs, here's a shot of the body from the listing:


----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


Finally, an acoustic with a cutout on the treble side for better fret access. This guy gets it! The body joining at the 11th fret gives damn near a full octave of frets!


----------



## spudmunkey

Love the caption/title


----------



## Crungy

He was so influential


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101196


The rare “chunky grip” strat.


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> ...
> No, I don't even think I can draw that well.
> I was hoping no one would call me out on that, but, believe it or not, that was the best image that came up when I searched for "square cartoon beaver."


Google's "algorithms" are just odd. I did the same search and found:

One, yes a single web page in the entire internet, for a Xiaomi Amazfit Bip Smart watch review. For some unfathomable reason, the exact phrase "square cartoon beaver" was in the keywords.
Switching to images does not re-find @bostjan 's treasure, but does find:


----------



## BlackMastodon

John said:


>


----------



## Tree




----------



## Dayn

These 'custom' builds are a fascinating insight into what people think a guitar actually 'is'. I know it's mostly just the case that a neck is difficult to make so they buy one and put any old thing on it, but when people make a 'custom' design, it's always interesting to see what features still make it through.



John said:


>



Like this goddamn thing. Entirely custom acoustic angular blob body, but it still has a pickguard?? It's mesmerising, like a train wreck in slow motion.


----------



## Crungy

It certainly is.... Something?


----------



## odibrom

Dayn said:


> These 'custom' builds are a fascinating insight into what people think a guitar actually 'is'. I know it's mostly just the case that a neck is difficult to make so they buy one and put any old thing on it, but when people make a 'custom' design, it's always interesting to see what features still make it through.
> 
> Like this goddamn thing. Entirely custom acoustic angular blob body, but it still has a pickguard?? It's mesmerising, like a train wreck in slow motion.



It's like when you ask people to draw bicycles...


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm sure it's a repost, but it's probably been a while...

Currently for sale:
https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...ncc-1701d-electric-guitar-perny-neck.2307252/

"Retail price is $17,999.95, but asking $14,999.95 including insured shipping, CONUS only and Paypal, or best offer, due to repaired finish flaw. This is a new guitar."


----------



## MrWulf

Uh, what the fuck is that


----------



## WarMachine

John said:


>


Not sure if that's a fucking cyclops, or this guy;


----------



## WarMachine

WarMachine said:


> Not sure if that's a fucking cyclops, or this guy;


Or maybe this guy;





Ok i'm done.


----------



## MrWulf

https://reverb.com/item/47974399-ha...firebird-aged-old-cedar-neck-thru-great-sound


----------



## Crungy

2800 marked down from 4900? I'd rather pay 100 for them to fuck off


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I'm sure it's a repost, but it's probably been a while...
> 
> Currently for sale:
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...ncc-1701d-electric-guitar-perny-neck.2307252/
> 
> "Retail price is $17,999.95, but asking $14,999.95 including insured shipping, CONUS only and Paypal, or best offer, due to repaired finish flaw. This is a new guitar."


There are so many things I don’t like about that, it’s astonishing. It’s like I disagree with every design decision made.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

"Hand-cut chambering. Unlike anything those CNC-luthiers could do."


----------



## vilk

spudmunkey said:


> I'm sure it's a repost, but it's probably been a while...
> 
> Currently for sale:
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...ncc-1701d-electric-guitar-perny-neck.2307252/
> 
> "Retail price is $17,999.95, but asking $14,999.95 including insured shipping, CONUS only and Paypal, or best offer, due to repaired finish flaw. This is a new guitar."


That 28th fret 

For real though what's even going on there


----------



## asopala

vilk said:


> That 28th fret
> 
> For real though what's even going on there



Looks to me like it's an attempt at a Uli Jon Roth Sky Guitar, but not as well designed and with the same asking price.


----------



## odibrom

John said:


>


What is the story on this one?


----------



## Seabeast2000

vilk said:


> That 28th fret
> 
> For real though what's even going on there



I don't know what is up with anything, are those first two pickups supposed to work?


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> What is the story on this one?



Also meth and rumors of gold, possible Floyd install.


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> There are so many things I don’t like about that, it’s astonishing. It’s like I disagree with every design decision made.


Even if you were a Left-hander, that plays Right-handed guitars and were adamant that the guitar set in a good Classical Position while playing, it would still be off. 

I wonder how many of these "... absolutely fabulous custom design ..." that are being sold only because "... it doesn't get the playing time it deserves ..." or "... no longer fit my playing style ...", are truly being sold because the owner realizes the design sucks.


----------



## asopala

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know what is up with anything, are those first two pickups supposed to work?



If designed correctly, yes. They were trying (and probably failing) to do this.


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


“Mint condition, except the hole on the backs which doesn’t affect playability. Other than that, the guitar is flawless.”


----------



## spudmunkey

It's just come buckle rash.


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> “Mint condition, except the hole on the backs which doesn’t affect playability. Other than that, the guitar is flawless.”



"Chambered body."


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


> "Chambered body."




The next (r)evolution in guitar design: “visible chambering.” Get that open tone you’ve always wanted!


----------



## spudmunkey

You guys just don't see his vision. It's a work-in-progress. Wait, lemme back up...it's a _canoe_ work-in-progress.


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> The next (r)evolution in guitar design: “visible chambering.” Get that open tone you’ve always wanted!



So this would easily pass for _both_ another wacky Chibson post and an authentic Gibson product ad. That is concerning, sure, but at the same time too funny not to point out here.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

asopala said:


> If designed correctly, yes. They were trying (and probably failing) to do this.


I've heard that if you hold this guitar for 10 minute everyday it raises your vibrational levels so high that you won't have to gargle hydrogen peroxide to kill corona virus. The combination of crystals, wood, and rare earth metals will summon a protective shield that kills all virus and also shield its user from negative energy. But so far nobody can tell me if it will still work in the same said way if I change out the pickups to Fishmans. Any ideas?


----------



## Hollowway

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I've heard that if you hold this guitar for 10 minute everyday it raises your vibrational levels so high that you won't have to gargle hydrogen peroxide to kill corona virus. The combination of crystals, wood, and rare earth metals will summon a protective shield that kills all virus and also shield its user from negative energy. But so far nobody can tell me if it will still work in the same said way if I change out the pickups to Fishmans. Any ideas?


Yes, if you pot them in essential oils.


----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> Yes, if you pot them in essential oils.



... in an incense burning ceremony near a quiet river for more introspecting powers...

...but I dig that guitar for its unusualness...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Hollowway said:


> Yes, if you pot them in essential oils.


Duly noted, I'll make sure to add some food grade lavender and frankincense to my shopping list the next time I go out.


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> Yes, if you pot them in essential oils.


Are Essential Oils a good substitute for Lemon Oil on Ebony Fretboards? If I use them, do I have to take my guitar to a Chiropractor ILO a Guitar tech?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Scented candles and some Sting playing in the back ground really relax the guitar.


----------



## beerandbeards

Uli Jon Roth rules


----------



## ElRay

beerandbeards said:


> Uli Jon Roth rules


Uli Jon Roth is proud to present the world premiere of his brand-new symphonic multi-sensory project, The Bergamot Experience. The 3-hour plus event will allow you to experience the Unlimited Potential of Your Mind, Body, Spirit through pure essential oils, plant-based, dimensionally stabilized fabrics and all-natural, holistic foods, Oxford commas, and killer riffs. ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ever had a guitar that was upfront about it's quality?


----------



## asopala

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ever had a guitar that was upfront about it's quality?



Well, I did look into getting something from Krappy once.


----------



## spudmunkey

I don't like the logo (looks too much like a kids camp in 1985), but Fire ood is kind of a cool name.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I don't like the logo (looks too much like a kids camp in 1985), but Fire ood is kind of a cool name.


Wanna start Fire Oud, and start making shitty quality lute-type things? Well, this club is formed! Spread the word on menus nationwide.


----------



## spudmunkey

I was hoping it would slip through. Ha! I caught the error, like, a couple minutes after the "edit" window closed.


----------



## spudmunkey

Y'all like 8-strings, right?




Oh, wait...you have no idea...


----------



## Crungy

What in the Frankenfuck.... Gonna need to see the rest of that hog


----------



## Randy




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Wolfhorsky

https://www.adverts.ie/electric-guitars/ainover-boden-os-6-headless-guitar/19710197
Don't You dare to look at headstock closeup


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackMastodon

Wow. That last one looks like some Nazi pre-war propaganda.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

@KnightBrolaire


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> @KnightBrolaire
> View attachment 101446


i like pointys. I like headless. I do not like this.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


> i like pointys. I like headless. I do not like this.


I was undecided for a while, it may look better with fewer strings. But ultimately I put it in this thread for a reason.


----------



## Hollowway

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> @KnightBrolaire
> View attachment 101446


Y'all are on drugs, that thing is awesome!


----------



## Crungy

Is that Tom Segura holding it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Y'all are on drugs, that thing is awesome!



For real. Who would have thought the Ironbird would look killer as a headless ERG?


----------



## ElRay

MaxOfMetal said:


> For real. Who would have thought the Ironbird would look killer as a headless ERG?


... and fiddle with the points a bit, and it would even set in a good Classical position while seated.


----------



## Tree

I don't even like Ironbirds and I'd rock the shit out of that. That thing is dope as all hell.


----------



## Adieu

Except the 9 strings part, eff that


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> @KnightBrolaire
> View attachment 101446


Way too many strings for my taste. 7 string ver would look cool imho


----------



## spudmunkey

Haven't seen this finish before..."Lucious green", apparently.


----------



## Crungy

I'm getting a watermelon jolly rancher vibe from that


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> Haven't seen this finish before..."Lucious green", apparently.





Crungy said:


> I'm getting a watermelon jolly rancher vibe from that



Puked Watermelon finish...


----------



## bostjan

I've run into the fake truss rod cover thing before. I've heard rumors that it's supposed to darken up the tone.


----------



## STRHelvete

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> @KnightBrolaire
> View attachment 101446


Good god that is fucking hideous


----------



## vilk

spudmunkey said:


> Haven't seen this finish before..."Lucious green", apparently.






this guitar looks great


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

vilk said:


> this guitar looks great


Looks like my vomit last time I got tanked and had to refund my dinner.


----------



## Blasphemer

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> @KnightBrolaire
> View attachment 101446



I don't know why this guitar is in this thread. Seriously, if this was a 7 string I'd play it for every gig for the rest of time.

Prog metal? Fuck yeah.
Jazz? Send it.
Twangy country? You bet.
ABBA tribute group? You can count on it.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> Haven't seen this finish before..."Lucious green", apparently.


The color is one thing, but the random patchy shit on there is goofy. I’m guess a mistake that the luthier will now pretend was intentional?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> The color is one thing, but the random patchy shit on there is goofy. I’m guess a mistake that the luthier will now pretend was intentional?


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## CanserDYI

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101569
> 
> View attachment 101570


First one reminds me of like a St. Vincent prototype, and second one is absolutely terrible, but I love that headstock for some reason...


----------



## spudmunkey

CanserDYI said:


> First one reminds me of like a St. Vincent prototype, and second one is absolutely terrible, but I love that headstock for some reason...



It's like a middle ground between the two companies that made guitars for Jason Becker: Paradise and Hurricane


----------



## MrWulf

https://reverb.com/item/48734798-ibanez-uv777-japanese-ss-910789-90-s-black


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101569


That’s Les Godfrey’s build. He’s got a couple of those crazy ones, which are a completely different take than his typical scroll-violin-carved sort of thing. But I did them!


----------



## vilk




----------



## STRHelvete

vilk said:


>


Yeah this. I remember that. Wtf was that even about


----------



## dr_game0ver

Give me the same with gold hardware and full maple neck.


----------



## STRHelvete

dr_game0ver said:


> Give me the same with gold hardware and full maple neck.


No.

Without the supreme thing it's a perfect guitar


----------



## Crungy

Hypebeast's gonna hype. They were selling Supreme Oreos and Supreme bricks around the same time I think.


----------



## Spicypickles

What even is supreme?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spicypickles said:


> What even is supreme?



That Strat.


----------



## Spicypickles

Seabeast2000 said:


> That Strat.


Hardly. Painted fretboards can lick my grundle.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spicypickles said:


> Hardly. Painted fretboards can lick my grundle.



I know, but positive superlatives are like tract housing names. Meaningless.


----------



## odibrom

vilk said:


>



... it's just a pickguard away to be a snow white guitar... please, someone do it an save that aesthetics...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

MrWulf said:


> https://reverb.com/item/48734798-ibanez-uv777-japanese-ss-910789-90-s-black


Despicable, nice attempt at KoRning up a Universe.


----------



## Crungy

Spicypickles said:


> Hardly. Painted fretboards can lick my grundle.



+100 points for using grundle.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> @KnightBrolaire
> View attachment 101446



What I'm most confused about is the fact that he's wearing a danger music/anti-music logo hat? I'm not sure who this guy is but I have a hard time believing that guitar is being used to smash beer glasses hooked up to a contact microphone or whatever.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Crungy

You'd have to have some long gorilla ass arms to play that thing, holy shit!


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> You'd have to have some long gorilla ass arms to play that thing, holy shit!



Right? That was my first thought, too. For Dug Pinnick only. Or someone who does two-hand tapping only.

Along the same Medusa theme...but these feature much better artistry, clearly pretty well done...but still ugly. 













...and then some aren't as good...







I love how the positioning of this one retains the snake lady's breasts, but obscured her face. I guess that makes sense...you won't turn to stone by looking her in the eyes if you can't see her eyes. But they did cover her nipples. Wait...would a snake woman have nipples?


----------



## spudmunkey

TIL about the Bond Electroglide.

The overall shape/design isn't particularly WFT-worthy, other than the unusual electronics setup (which I suppose could be enough to get it in this thread)...

Those three rocker switches with the RGY LED's are basically a 3-band EQ, with the current position notated by that gaudy LED numerical display. The other cluster of 5 buttons are pickup selector buttons, and likely volume. It required an external power supply.

















The most WTF-worthy feature, though...is the "fret"board, made from phenolic resin.






The prototypes had polished aluminum stair fretboards:


----------



## odibrom

... that fretboard... cool design... looks interesting... is it strong enough?


----------



## asopala

Spicypickles said:


> What even is supreme?



In a nutshell, a skateboard company that ripped off Barbara Kruger (a famously anti-consumerist artist, ironically) for their logo. They sell mostly clothing, and the markups are INSANE just for the logo on a t-shirt. It's become a bit of a meme because of what it is. Hence the guitar.


----------



## Hollowway

asopala said:


> In a nutshell, a skateboard company that ripped off Barbara Kruger (a famously anti-consumerist artist, ironically) for their logo. They sell mostly clothing, and the markups are INSANE just for the logo on a t-shirt. It's become a bit of a meme because of what it is. Hence the guitar.


Yeah, Supreme is a company that is just exceptionally good at taking the money out of the pockets of people that can’t afford it. I had no idea of the back story though. That just ratchets up the irony tenfold.


----------



## asopala

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, Supreme is a company that is just exceptionally good at taking the money out of the pockets of people that can’t afford it. I had no idea of the back story though. That just ratchets up the irony tenfold.



When asked about it, she's of the opinion that the irony is art in and of itself, so she hasn't tried to sue. She'd win, cause there was a case involving IP between Supreme and another company, and because technically Supreme didn't own the IP of their own logo, the settlement was for the other company to not use a style similar to Barbara Kruger.


----------



## Demiurge

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, Supreme is a company that is just exceptionally good at taking the money out of the pockets of people that can’t afford it.



Ah, but when it comes to soaking the customer base on name-recognition, in the guitar market they are only rookies.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

spudmunkey said:


> Right? That was my first thought, too. For Dug Pinnick only. Or someone who does two-hand tapping only.
> 
> Along the same Medusa theme...but these feature much better artistry, clearly pretty well done...but still ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and then some aren't as good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the positioning of this one retains the snake lady's breasts, but obscured her face. I guess that makes sense...you won't turn to stone by looking her in the eyes if you can't see her eyes. But they did cover her nipples. Wait...would a snake woman have nipples?
> View attachment 101632


Well being as how she’s a mix of snake and a woman being draw up by a man. She would need to have them.


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> I love how the positioning of this one retains the snake lady's breasts, but obscured her face. I guess that makes sense...you won't turn to stone by looking her in the eyes if you can't see her eyes. But they did cover her nipples. Wait...would a snake woman have nipples?
> View attachment 101632


Reminds me of The Great Snake Tiddy debate from last year when D&D introduced snake-people as a playable race. 

"But would they have tiddies?" is a tale as old as time.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000

The Schecter Ace Frehley sig prototype.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101655


That's really straddling the uncanny valley and phallic at the same time, huh? Yikes.


----------



## vilk

spudmunkey said:


> Right? That was my first thought, too. For Dug Pinnick only. Or someone who does two-hand tapping only.
> 
> Along the same Medusa theme...but these feature much better artistry, clearly pretty well done...but still ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and then some aren't as good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the positioning of this one retains the snake lady's breasts, but obscured her face. I guess that makes sense...you won't turn to stone by looking her in the eyes if you can't see her eyes. But they did cover her nipples. Wait...would a snake woman have nipples?
> View attachment 101632



I have nipples, Greg. Could you milk me?


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101655


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Literally... lol...


----------



## Furtive Glance

https://reverb.com/ca/item/47974552-revised-revcaster-telecaster-style


----------



## Hollowway

Furtive Glance said:


> https://reverb.com/ca/item/47974552-revised-revcaster-telecaster-style
> View attachment 101673


Is...is that a Rick Toone?


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101655


Chyle what the hell


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## MrWulf

https://reverb.com/item/44310798-cr...ings-5-built-in-effects-harp-bass-pit-guitars






Why does my reverb feed always had this weird ass ugly ass guitars


----------



## STRHelvete

MrWulf said:


> https://reverb.com/item/44310798-cr...ings-5-built-in-effects-harp-bass-pit-guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my reverb feed always had this weird ass ugly ass guitars


Because they know people will share it and generate more traffic for the site


----------



## Adieu

MrWulf said:


> https://reverb.com/item/44310798-cr...ings-5-built-in-effects-harp-bass-pit-guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my reverb feed always had this weird ass ugly ass guitars



That's not a guitar, that's probable cause for a 5150


----------



## laxu

Furtive Glance said:


> https://reverb.com/ca/item/47974552-revised-revcaster-telecaster-style
> View attachment 101673



This is what you get when you have very low skills in woodworking and design and absolutely zero eye for aesthetics.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> The most WTF-worthy feature, though...is the "fret"board, made from phenolic resin.


Sorry to drudge up an older post, but a) what's with the huge crack in the finish visible in the foreground?! and b) I feel like I _need_ to know how this holds up. If you could cast a fretboard out of resin and have it stay functional for a number of years, it could really simplify the labour involved in experimenting with making your own necks. I would be willing to bet, though, that the strings, particularly the 3rd, would chew through the fretboard alarmingly rapidly, and you would be left with an unserviceable neck that either frets out or has uncomfortably high action.


----------



## spudmunkey

These have glass tops. It's like...an SG, with a pointy butt, and love handles.


----------



## zw470

spudmunkey said:


> These have glass tops. It's like...an SG, with a pointy butt, and love handles.
> 
> View attachment 101737
> 
> View attachment 101738
> 
> View attachment 101739


----------



## spudmunkey

Oh, wait...not sure how I missed this...it's a chubby woman's one-piece swimsuit.


----------



## bostjan

A local shop where I used to live had a stained glass guitar that hung in the display case for years, maybe decades. I never heard anyone ask about it. I think 99% of people were afraid of touching it and the other 1% the staff was afraid of them touching it.


----------



## Crungy

Furtive Glance said:


> https://reverb.com/ca/item/47974552-revised-revcaster-telecaster-style
> View attachment 101673



From their Reverb:

"ReVised Guitar & Work Shop is a small workshop that builds or revises guitars into professional working order *using the finest of parts.*" 

Finest of parts from where? The fucking trash?


----------



## Demiurge

^When my wife appears to be in a bad mood and she says, when asked, that she's "fine"- it's that version of "fine".


----------



## BlackMastodon

Crungy said:


> From their Reverb:
> 
> "ReVised Guitar & Work Shop is a small workshop that builds or revises guitars into professional working order *using the finest of parts.*"
> 
> Finest of parts from where? The fucking trash?


That whole description in the listing is gold. I wonder if the hardware and the neck are even worth what they're asking. 

The cherry on top is that the headstock logo isn't centred in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Yeah, the description is just so delusional.


----------



## Seabeast2000

One year of labor , all hand made. $200


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

That eiffel V fretboard is one of the worst things I've ever seen, holy fuck.


----------



## Crungy

(double posted)


----------



## Crungy

Seabeast2000 said:


> One year of labor , all hand made. $200



They're so generous and giving, all that labor and practically giving it away!


----------



## 7stringDemon

It gets worse the longer you look at it. 

https://shopgoodwill.com/item/136879161


----------



## chipchappy

@7stringDemon i think you're confused, did you mean to post this in Rick Toone asking $1.5 Million for Tosin Abasi's guitar, "Sketch" ?


----------



## spudmunkey

7stringDemon said:


> View attachment 101816
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse the longer you look at it.
> 
> https://shopgoodwill.com/item/136879161



It's got that fancy Fallacious Temperment fret design.


----------



## cwhitey2




----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 101774



Mud(dy) Shark?

How this for £6,669.00 (that's about $10k)







Rare or Butchered....


----------



## Omzig

spudmunkey said:


> These have glass tops. It's like...an SG, with a pointy butt, and love handles.



Just saw this pop up on ebay! £6.7K (d post above)


----------



## odibrom

7stringDemon said:


> View attachment 101816
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse the longer you look at it.
> 
> https://shopgoodwill.com/item/136879161



Link ain't working for me, please, more pic of this beauty...


----------



## 7stringDemon

odibrom said:


> Link ain't working for me, please, more pic of this beauty...



I just want to know the history of this thing.


----------



## Seabeast2000

7stringDemon said:


> I just want to know the history of this thing.
> 
> View attachment 101823
> View attachment 101824
> View attachment 101825
> View attachment 101826
> View attachment 101827


That's available at goodwill? Holy barn find.


----------



## Demiurge

The builder really took it literally that a multiscale guitar doesn't need a "straight" fret. Looks like most of it was built on a boat in choppy seas.


----------



## bostjan

Perpendicular fret: 12, 16, 17, and 21.


----------



## odibrom

Wow... I'm speachless...


----------



## BlackMastodon

That's what happens when they try to build a guitar without checking out the build stories on the luthiery section.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> That's what happens when they try to build a guitar without checking out the build stories on the luthiery section.



I think its a free-hand build, no rulers or straight edges.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> I think its a free-hand build, no rulers or straight edges.



... you mean without tools whatsoever!, that's a fingernail and teeth as tools carved bass...


----------



## spudmunkey

cwhitey2 said:


>


That would be a very annoying CD player to own. You could never put it in a pocker/bag, because sliding it in would cause the EQ sliders to move around. Yep, that's the thing that bothers me about this guitar.


----------



## laxu

7stringDemon said:


> View attachment 101816
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse the longer you look at it.
> 
> https://shopgoodwill.com/item/136879161



Those frets look like they would give you micro-atonal tuning! That guitar or bass is punk af.


----------



## odibrom

laxu said:


> Those frets look like they would give you micro-atonal tuning! That guitar or bass is punk af.



... it has random true temperament... it's like a broken mechanical clock, it gives the right time twice a day!...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i hate it. It's like the builder saw a xiphos and fucked up the proportions on the wings


----------



## Seabeast2000

Isn't that your basement?


----------



## Crungy

A little "what the hell" to wind down the evening


----------



## spudmunkey

I've seen that once on a guitar in a store. Wasn't even a "used" instrument. I _want_ to say it was a Washburn...but it was likely 2 decades ago, so I may be misremembering.


----------



## Electric Wizard




----------



## Hollowway

Electric Wizard said:


>


It's slowly moving toward the fireplace.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> i hate it. It's like the builder saw a xiphos and fucked up the proportions on the wings
> View attachment 101864


Nvm the guitar, that toilet paper roll looks rough as hell!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Randy said:


> View attachment 101344
> View attachment 101345


Love the Caparison Venus


----------



## spudmunkey

OmegaSlayer said:


> Love the Caparison Venus



Wait, that was a "real" thing and not just a one-off DIY? Wow...


----------



## OmegaSlayer

spudmunkey said:


> Wait, that was a "real" thing and not just a one-off DIY? Wow...


I'm not very knowleadgeable about Caparison, but as far as I know that one was a production model, although I don't know in which years and in which areas it was marketed
The Gackt signature, or his one off build, had the fretless part of the fretboard


----------



## odibrom

Furtive Glance said:


> https://reverb.com/ca/item/47974552-revised-revcaster-telecaster-style
> View attachment 101673





Electric Wizard said:


>



Same guitar... I knew I'd seen it before...


----------



## Crungy

Electric Wizard said:


>



I thought you bought it and had it on display lmao


----------



## Crungy

Double post again dammit


----------



## Alberto7

7stringDemon said:


> I just want to know the history of this thing.
> 
> View attachment 101823
> View attachment 101824
> View attachment 101825
> View attachment 101826
> View attachment 101827



This is my favorite thing this thread has delivered in a long time. Everything about is fucked, and I love to hate it. So much.


----------



## Electric Wizard

odibrom said:


> Same guitar... I knew I'd seen it before...


Whoops, should have looked back a few pages. I can't believe it's still for sale!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

An early prototype: I'll note that the image isn't cropped...those straight edges are the actual body of the prototype.


----------



## odibrom

Electric Wizard said:


> Whoops, should have looked back a few pages. I can't believe it's still for sale!



No problem there on repeating guitars, it's just a reminder that some things do show up quite often.

Regarding your wondering on "can't believe it's still for sale", I have the opposite feeling, it doesn't surprise me any bit... heheeh


----------



## spudmunkey

Started out as a Les Paul Professional:


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> An early prototype: I'll note that the image isn't cropped...those straight edges are the actual body of the prototype.
> View attachment 101897


"I like it, I really do, but you know what? It really needs a fretless bass, too."


----------



## spudmunkey

This one seems well-made....just...odd.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Bodes

lurè said:


> View attachment 101902


Stop given Lars ideas...


----------



## lurè

The real St. Anger snare


Bodes said:


> Stop given Lars ideas...


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> The real St. Anger snare



That's the reverse St. Anger snare and I agree, it will now be on an entire album.


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101899
> 
> View attachment 101900
> 
> 
> 
> This one seems well-made....just...odd.
> 
> View attachment 101901



I love that spoon Whammy bar, that is hilarious lmao

I wonder if the weird cavity on the Tele was done for ergonomics. Seems like your hand would naturally fall that way making adjusts more comfortable.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


>


Whoever accomplished this:

Had to come together with his hands
I'm together with his plan
Save me


----------



## Crungy

Good old Arthur P. Spoonmanne


----------



## Kaura

spudmunkey said:


> Started out as a Les Paul Professional:



Screw you, man. When I being a edgy little teenager I always dreamed of having a guitar like that. Fuck body shapes, I thought. 



Crungy said:


> I wonder if the weird cavity on the Tele was done for ergonomics. Seems like your hand would naturally fall that way making adjusts more comfortable.



For me, that cavity just screams wrist problems. I tried simulating the motion with my Strat and yeah, I just can't understand how that would be more ergonomic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> I love that spoon Whammy bar, that is hilarious lmao
> 
> I wonder if the weird cavity on the Tele was done for ergonomics. Seems like your hand would naturally fall that way making adjusts more comfortable.


It wasn't for ergonomics, I talked with the builder and he just wanted to make a tele feel sleeker and more sculptural. I personally love it. It reminds me of Frank Hartung's Caligo, where they took a classic shape and made it much more visually interesting with the strong arcing lines.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## spudmunkey

Chibson's Durst-burst?


----------



## zw470

spudmunkey said:


> Chibson's Durst-burst?



Churst Burst?


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## TedEH

That's gaudy, but in a maybe-I-don't-hate-it kind of way.


----------



## odibrom

I dig those acoustic guitar bridge pins... silly and funny as well.


----------



## 7stringDemon

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101900



My Squier needs a bar, I might actually try this.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Demiurge

^It's really, uh, quite the decision to stretch the lower horn in a really ugly way to make it different but keep the Fender-shaped headstock.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## STRHelvete

^^^But y tho?


----------



## spudmunkey

STRHelvete said:


> ^^^But y tho?


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101955


----------



## WarMachine

bostjan said:


> Whoever accomplished this:
> 
> Had to come together with his hands
> I'm together with his plan
> Save me


Beats the rhythm with their bones


----------



## vilk

I came here to post spoon guitar but I'm glad someone already did it for me thank u


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> Perpendicular fret: 12, 16, 17, and 21.


... and the bass 1/2 of 13.


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> ... the strings, particularly the 3rd, would chew through the fretboard alarmingly rapidly, and you would be left with an unserviceable neck that either frets out or has uncomfortably high action.


I picture it being fixed like an acrylic fill being done on somebody's nails: Dam-up the edge, fill the gaps, sand it all flat & shinny.


----------



## bostjan

ElRay said:


> I picture it being fixed like an acrylic fill being done on somebody's nails: Dam-up the edge, fill the gaps, sand it all flat & shinny.


If that has to be done every 1000 hours of play time, then I'd be down to try it out. If it's every 100 hours of play time, I'll pass.



WarMachine said:


> Beats the rhythm with their bones


Come on while I get off


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

What is that bridge shroud hiding...


----------



## Hollowway

STRHelvete said:


> ^^^But y tho?


Why the crucified nude lady or why the single coil in no-man's-land between the neck and middle positions? Both are equally offensive.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The SplatStar looks super 70s era maybe earlier?


----------



## Demiurge

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 102048



I kind of like these... though more to the end of thinking of what kind of band would be cool enough to actually pull these off. But I've got nothin'.


----------



## odibrom

Demiurge said:


> I kind of like these... though more to the end of thinking of what kind of band would be cool enough to actually pull these off. But I've got nothin'.



Gwar maybe? Nevertheless, such exquisite body and headstock work and then, they'll use a fender jack plate?... WHY?


----------



## BlackMastodon

odibrom said:


> Gwar maybe? Nevertheless, such exquisite body and headstock work and then, they'll use a fender jack plate?... WHY?


Where else can they drill a place for the jack?


----------



## asopala

Demiurge said:


> I kind of like these... though more to the end of thinking of what kind of band would be cool enough to actually pull these off. But I've got nothin'.



Probably some Japanese Visual Kei band with extra theatrics. Left one I could see in some industrial act, if it got a little dirtier.


----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


> Where else can they drill a place for the jack?



The thing is not WHERE, but what they choose to use as a jack plate. They could have designed one by themselves that could _connect _with the rest of the guitars' designs... "no, let's just use a 1950's Fender Strat jackplate"...yeah, it matches the guitar' visual and _attitude_ concept _perfectly_...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102083
> 
> 
> View attachment 102084


it hurts my soul to see yet another ironbird that's been butchered. Something about that shape attracts people with awful ideas out of the woodwork


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> it hurts my soul to see yet another ironbird that's been butchered. Something about that shape attracts people with awful ideas out of the woodwork


That body is atrocious, but the black with late-80's/early-90's paint splatter is actually kind of cool.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That kind of butchery takes patience and dedication. 

My favourite guitars from this thread are like the ones you attached, where the shape is just some amorphous blob that can loosely be called a guitar. The geometric equivalent of saying "blah" with absolutely no feeling or inflection. That's art, baby.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Demiurge

I Want to Believe... that no one should pay more than $25 for that.


----------



## odibrom

lurè said:


> View attachment 102116



What bothers me most is the misalignment of the bridge relative to the painting... but the neck coming right into the mouth is also pretty disturbing...


----------



## nickgray

Deep throat, huh?


----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> View attachment 102116


Aww, man, I'd love to rock out on a puking unibrow triclops alien guitar! I'd have to pull off the plastic cover from the pickup, though- that little curling corner would absolutely make my skin crawl.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Aww, man, I'd love to rock out on a puking unibrow triclops alien guitar! I'd have to pull off the plastic cover from the pickup, though- that little curling corner would absolutely make my skin crawl.



... and ruin your tone...


----------



## Bodes

nickgray said:


> Deep throat, huh?



Yeah I thought they probed our anuses (anusii? Anii??)


----------



## odibrom

... oh man, this thread is delivering... thank you all!...


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> What is that bridge shroud hiding...


It's: *The Shroud of Tourin'*


----------



## nickgray

Bodes said:


> Yeah I thought they probed our anuses (anusii? Anii??)



The Anusazi


----------



## lurè

bostjan said:


> Aww, man, I'd love to rock out on a puking unibrow triclops alien guitar! I'd have to pull off the plastic cover from the pickup, though- that little curling corner would absolutely make my skin crawl.



Imagine being abducted and showing up with that guitar.


----------



## WarMachine

nickgray said:


> Deep throat, huh?


That or gag a maggot off the gut wagon.


----------



## WarMachine

spudmunkey said:


> What is that bridge shroud hiding...


Paul Stanley's backup makeup.


----------



## Kaura

lurè said:


> View attachment 102116



I remember this being on sale on Reverb or smth and I would have bought it but didn't have the money.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

An FRX sighting....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 102155
> View attachment 102153



Fuck it, I like all of these. They're just terrible enough to come back around.


----------



## STRHelvete

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 102155
> View attachment 102153



That Moderne/V thing isn't as horrible as it should be. I dunno why. It looks oddly right.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 102155
> View attachment 102153


Most of the stuff you post in this thread gets me aroused.


----------



## profwoot

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 102155



Doesn't quite do it for me but I like what they're going for. Wish there'd be a trend of guitars like that maintaining as much function as possible while getting rid of as much weight as possible.


----------



## spacebard

lurè said:


> View attachment 102116



I hope the headstock doesn't looks like a pair of balls


----------



## spudmunkey

spacebard said:


> I hope the headstock doesn't looks like a pair of balls



I think you accidentally added a "doesn't" in that post.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> I think you accidentally added a "doesn't" in that post.



... or to be even more enphatic, he mistakenly added the "n't" to the "does"....


----------



## BMFan30

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101900





bostjan said:


> Whoever accomplished this:
> 
> Had to come together with his hands
> I'm together with his plan
> Save me














When you have to cook up some heroin on the go but can't forget ya shreddin' cookin' spoon.


----------



## John




----------



## BMFan30

lurè said:


> View attachment 101902


Doesn't need snare wires eating out that snare's ass neither. It has enough knitting needles and sweater buttons inside it for your grandmother to not consider it a shit snare, dear.


----------



## MrWulf

Does anyone want to spend 5k (discounted from 10k) on a beat-up (not even relic'd) strat that has dubious origins? And 79 ppl actually is watching this listing for the lulz

https://reverb.com/item/46172050-stratocaster-custom


----------



## Demiurge

^That really evokes the gritty bygone era of smoky clubs, sweaty all-night jam sessions, over-torquing literally every pickguard screw, and demanding the craziest piece of birdseye so everybody knows that your axe is 'spensive.


----------



## Kaura

This just came across on local classifieds. It's a chainsaw guitar.


----------



## BlackMastodon

MrWulf said:


> Does anyone want to spend 5k (discounted from 10k) on a beat-up (not even relic'd) strat that has dubious origins? And 79 ppl actually is watching this listing for the lulz
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/46172050-stratocaster-custom


The ol' basement-flood-casualty relic look.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> The ol' basement-flood-casualty relic look.


With a splash of used motor oil.
I think an AI made that.


----------



## Spicypickles

ElRay said:


> It's: *The Shroud of Tourin'*



This deserved more. Nice one


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


>


His tattoo is all off, that’s what you getting for buying from AlieExpress.


----------



## profwoot

MrWulf said:


> Does anyone want to spend 5k (discounted from 10k) on a beat-up (not even relic'd) strat that has dubious origins? And 79 ppl actually is watching this listing for the lulz
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/46172050-stratocaster-custom



Ok this made me laugh

...
•Fender Locking Tuners
•Ebony Woodgrain Filler
•Stainless Steel Frets
...

The body and neck are maple, but the Woodgrain Filler is ebony. That's how you know it's high quality.

(on the other hand, my strat also has stainless steel frets and it's glorious)


----------



## Hollowway

ElRay said:


> It's: *The Shroud of Tourin'*








From one dad to another (I think?) - excellent pun dad joke.


----------



## spudmunkey

MrWulf said:


> Does anyone want to spend 5k (discounted from 10k) on a beat-up (not even relic'd) strat that has dubious origins? And 79 ppl actually is watching this listing for the lulz
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/46172050-stratocaster-custom


Are all of those pickguard screw hole cracks drawn on? Or are they scratches, filled in with the ebony grain filler?


----------



## Crungy

It looks that way.... Lame. At least damage it yourself!


----------



## STRHelvete

https://www.krappyguitars.com/HTML/manifesto.html


----------



## spudmunkey

STRHelvete said:


> https://www.krappyguitars.com/HTML/manifesto.html



Yeah, it's ugly, but I respect his hustle.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Krappy is a treasure.


----------



## Crungy

I dig the Krappies, really thinking about buying one. They're so frickin cheap, $100 seems pretty low risk to me from what I've read about them in reviews.


----------



## BMFan30

Kaura said:


> This just came across on local classifieds. It's a chainsaw guitar.


 I bet it's Boss is an HM-2 straight from the bowels of Texas!


----------



## STRHelvete

Kaura said:


> This just came across on local classifieds. It's a chainsaw guitar.


Industrial music be like


----------



## Seabeast2000

BMFan30 said:


> I bet it's Boss is an HM-2 straight from the bowels of Texas!




Oh the chainsaw's bright ....and sharp at night... [clap clap clap clap], straight from the bowels of Texas.


----------



## Kaura

STRHelvete said:


> Industrial music be like



There's actually this old punk song where the singer "plays" a legit chainsaw.


----------



## Crungy

I had no idea someone used a chainsaw in a song before Jackyl, good shit lol


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## WarMachine

Kaura said:


> This just came across on local classifieds. It's a chainsaw guitar.


This.....
IS MY BOOMSTICK!!


----------



## Seabeast2000

STRHelvete said:


>



Eww loook his lipstick is out.


----------



## Crungy

Lipstick is a new one to me, I always called it a red rocket


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> Lipstick is a new one to me, I always called it a red rocket



That guitar needs underwear and a business card.


----------



## Crungy

Even though I'm not a fan of that guitar's aesthetics, I kind of like the idea the taillight/lipstick/red rocket has a switch to light up.


----------



## Spicypickles

Crungy said:


> Lipstick is a new one to me, I always called it a red rocket



funny, I always called it the carrot.


----------



## spudmunkey

Almost $10k for this one
https://reverb.com/item/29612731-ali-kat-cadillac-59-2010s-pink

"Here is the unique Ali Kat Cadillac 59 Pink.

Guitar produced during the 2010s by an Australian luthier, using the curves and codes of a Cadillac 59 '.

A guitar with an exceptional look, with its rear lights (which can light up) , which will allow you to make an impression on stage, or simply will give you the feeling of not having the guitar of "everyone" .
Level of sounds, this guitar allows a very wide range of games (see video) .
HardCase : No
Weight : 4.4 Kg
Nut's width : 42.1 mm

Only at Guitare Collection Paris!"


It looks like a knock-off of these:
https://www.whichcar.com.au/features/dave-gartland-hand-crafted-aluminium-custom-guitars


----------



## bostjan

Spicypickles said:


> funny, I always called it the carrot.


Funny, I always called it a spicy pickle.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Anyone up for a neck through J-bass 6 string guitar with a 92-14" scale length?


----------



## Crungy

That's kind of cool looking but the scale difference looks in sane. It would probably be fine if you approached it like a Bass VI.


----------



## John




----------



## ElRay

Kaura said:


> This just came across on local classifieds. It's a chainsaw guitar.


Nope, Nope, Nope. After the premature death of one too many weed whackers, I promised myself no more two-stroke engines. Yes, I've had the same heavy-assed 4-cycle weed whacker for about 10-years now.


----------



## ElRay

MaxOfMetal said:


> Krappy is a treasure.


I was this -><- close to having them make me a travel guitar before my last deployment. (Un)Fortunately, their workload was good and the lead time was too long.


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> ... From one dad to another (I think?) - excellent pun dad joke.


Oh yeah. I delivered a great one the other night and the oldest said that was a really bad dad joke. I sad, "Come on, that was actually funny!" and their response was, "Yes, that's why it's a bad dad joke. Dad jokes aren't supposed to be funny." Even when I win, I lose.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dad joking is a thankless but essential service.


----------



## Seabeast2000

ElRay said:


> Nope, Nope, Nope. After the premature death of one too many weed whackers, I promised myself no more two-stroke engines. Yes, I've had the same heavy-assed 4-cycle weed whacker for about 10-years now.



You could repurpose those smokers:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ElRay said:


> Nope, Nope, Nope. After the premature death of one too many weed whackers, I promised myself no more two-stroke engines. Yes, I've had the same heavy-assed 4-cycle weed whacker for about 10-years now.


just buy an electric one


----------



## Thesius

Kaura said:


> This just came across on local classifieds. It's a chainsaw guitar.


That's pretty fuckin rad honestly


----------



## Omzig

Saw this on ebay this morning (listing seems to be gone now and this was the only pic i grabbed) Only £2.5k lol


----------



## Demiurge

Onboard Big Muff, I see.


----------



## bostjan

Is it pregnant?!


----------



## ElRay

Seabeast2000 said:


> Dad joking is a thankless but essential service.


Good jokes are told for the pleasure of the listeners. Bad jokes are told for the pleasure of the teller.


----------



## ElRay

One of our own. Sorry SilvinoGuitars 
​Thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/halo-energy-sword-guitar.350776/


----------



## BlackMastodon

I still think it's great.


----------



## Thesius

Omzig said:


> Saw this on ebay this morning (listing seems to be gone now and this was the only pic i grabbed) Only £2.5k lol



That's one of the ugliest things I've seen god damn


----------



## spudmunkey

Omzig said:


> Saw this on ebay this morning (listing seems to be gone now and this was the only pic i grabbed) Only £2.5k lol



Good lord...the red around all of the hardware...makes it look like a rash/infected.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Omzig said:


> Saw this on ebay this morning (listing seems to be gone now and this was the only pic i grabbed) Only £2.5k lol


“Airbrushed entirely from my memories of a woman I met at a Boston concert.”


----------



## TedEH

ElRay said:


> One of our own. Sorry SilvinoGuitars
> ​Thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/halo-energy-sword-guitar.350776/


I just can't be mad at that one.


----------



## Crungy

This one is goofy looking, but kind of cool because the guy 3d printed the body. Minus 20 points for putting a Crate neck on it.


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> This one is goofy looking, but kind of cool because the guy 3d printed the body. Minus 20 points for putting a Crate neck on it.
> View attachment 102438


And a strat pickguard, come on, he can print a guitar and can’t design its pickguard?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

spudmunkey said:


> Good lord...the red around all of the hardware...makes it look like a rash/infected.



 was my immediate thought as well. 

And this just seems like a missed opportunity right here...


----------



## Edika

Omzig said:


> Saw this on ebay this morning (listing seems to be gone now and this was the only pic i grabbed) Only £2.5k lol



For 2.5K you'd expect a vagazzle at least!


----------



## STRHelvete

Omzig said:


> Saw this on ebay this morning (listing seems to be gone now and this was the only pic i grabbed) Only £2.5k lol


I literally said "Oh no" out loud..yikes


----------



## Seabeast2000

Edika said:


> For 2.5K you'd expect a vagazzle at least!



We'll have to circle back and see what it sold for.


----------



## Crungy

odibrom said:


> And a strat pickguard, come on, he can print a guitar and can’t design its pickguard?



He did print the knobs lol


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> He did print the knobs lol



Did he? The image was kind of bad to begin with... But I know this came out in a Premier Guitar article recently... maybe I'll check it out...

Kind of reminds me of a "master thesis" of design and materials here in this corner of the world where the student "built" a guitar out of Cork, so he said... let's dig a little deeper on this, the guitar was TELE-esq shaped, bolt on with an after market or replacement neck (untouched and just like a Fender's) and the guitar body had a massive center block of real wood, covered on the sides by a sandwich of cork on the top and bottom... but the student and the news channels around here said it was a Cork guitar for a master level degree in design and materials... the local guitar community laugh a lot on this as we think the tutor (and school) got fooled by the student...

We're number 1 producer of cork in the world (I think), so every time there's some new use for cork, the local media rave about it, even with stupid things like this...

More info: https://www.facebook.com/mailand.guitars/?ref=page_internal

To be honest, some of their designs kind of look cool, but the initial concept was kind of meehh... and it looks like the cork details are more into the veneer type than the "body" type. The cases do look cool...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ElRay said:


> One of our own. Sorry SilvinoGuitars
> ​Thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/halo-energy-sword-guitar.350776/


I kind of like it, even fi the finish does look like a mixture of urinal cake and soggy dookie. The shape and vibe are cool. The finish of it is a bit gaudy.


----------



## WarMachine

ElRay said:


> One of our own. Sorry SilvinoGuitars
> ​Thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/halo-energy-sword-guitar.350776/


Guitars like this make me never want to hear a negative thing about a Draco ever again....


----------



## STRHelvete

WarMachine said:


> Guitars like this make me never want to hear a negative thing about a Draco ever again....


The Draco is an amazing shape and anyone who disagrees has small peepee energy. Thems the rules


----------



## WarMachine

STRHelvete said:


> The Draco is an amazing shape and anyone his disagrees has small peepee energy. Thems the rules


----------



## Spicypickles

I’ve come to declare my small peepee energy.


----------



## odibrom

STRHelvete said:


> The Draco is an amazing shape and anyone who disagrees has small peepee energy. Thems the rules



... please remind me of said guitar...


----------



## spudmunkey

Comments for this image:
Remember to practice those scales
Is it... a reverb tank?
Valve sounds best
Any bass in there?


----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> Comments for this image:
> Remember to practice those scales
> Is it... a reverb tank?
> Valve sounds best
> Any bass in there?



... it does look like photoshop...


----------



## Randy




----------



## TedEH

That would have been almost ok if it wasn't for the burn mark looking thing on the back.


----------



## odibrom

TedEH said:


> That would have been almost ok if it wasn't for the burn mark looking thing on the back.



... ruining the serial number...?


----------



## Omzig

spudmunkey said:


> Comments for this image:
> Remember to practice those scales
> Is it... a reverb tank?
> Valve sounds best
> Any bass in there?



How WET do you like your FX's !


----------



## Omzig

ElRay said:


> One of our own. Sorry SilvinoGuitars
> ​Thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/halo-energy-sword-guitar.350776/



Does it glow...if so BAD ASS


----------



## Omzig

STRHelvete said:


> I literally said "Oh no" out loud..yikes



Lol yep it is that BAD, i spat coffee over my keyboard when it loaded...i think i might have one more pic in my browser cache i'll see if i can dig it up, one seconds it was there then ebay was "we cant find that item" good on ebay lol


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> ... it does look like photoshop...



It wouldn't be the first ampquarium.
https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/guitar-amp-fish-tank.118887/


----------



## TedEH

odibrom said:


> ... ruining the serial number...?


What I mean to say is that I don't mind the swoop, but that brand in the back is fugly. Enough so, that yeah, it spills onto the serial number, which isn't great, if that's what you want to focus on.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> It wouldn't be the first ampquarium.
> https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/guitar-amp-fish-tank.118887/



... yeah, but that Fender one had some photoshop vibes in it, like bad image editing vibes...




TedEH said:


> What I mean to say is that I don't mind the swoop, but that brand in the back is fugly. Enough so, that yeah, it spills onto the serial number, which isn't great, if that's what you want to focus on.



... my point was to add on yours... the question mark was about it being a serial number...


----------



## Crungy

Randy said:


> View attachment 102483



I'm not a Fender purist/fanboi/etc but that pisses me off lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Randy said:


> View attachment 102483



This was a totally missed opportunity to make a Grinchcaster. Imagine it finished in lime green. Or better yet, green plush Grinch fur.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Omzig

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102530



Destroy IT please


----------



## Seabeast2000

NGL, pig nuts on guitar was not on the schedule today.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> NGL, pig nuts on guitar was not on the schedule today.



Those are the knobs...


----------



## mehegama

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102523
> View attachment 102524
> View attachment 102525
> View attachment 102526
> View attachment 102527
> View attachment 102528
> View attachment 102529
> View attachment 102530
> View attachment 102531
> View attachment 102532


one of the finest collections this post ever produced


----------



## High Plains Drifter

odibrom said:


> Those are the knobs...



With that facial expression I'd say piggy begs to differ. 

The truly magical thing about this thread for me is still to this day continually thinking "Well... I've now seen the worst of it. There's surely no way that this thread could get any worse... No way that there's anything out there to be able to top what's already been posted." 

Then with a blazing quick drive-by from someone like @spudmunkey ... the mysterious horror show continues.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Oh God. Mental Illness or Hidden Genius? You decide!

https://reverb.com/item/38552694-ex...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=38552694


----------



## Demiurge

^In Similar Listings at the bottom of the page, there's a Squier 12-string listed for ~$3k among other heftily-priced instruments of debatable rareness so I think the listing is indexed to the Seller is Out of Their Fucking Mind category.


----------



## TedEH

I dunno what thread to contribute this too - but Chapman just put out a video saying he was going to launch a new one-off guitar and some NFTs. The video was up just long enough for people to see it, berate them for how awful NFTs are, and then the video is taken down almost immediately. I dunno if anyone here really cares about Chapman anymore, but that's a yikes.


----------



## Demiurge

Chapman has already posted a retraction video 

Ah, so he was going to launch an NFT without really knowing anything about them. Cool.


----------



## TedEH

That's amazing. I'm pretty glad I got to see the original video before it got pulled down. I know some aren't a fan of the guy, but I'm glad to see him take the feedback mostly constructively.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## odibrom

oh boy, this thread is delivering... some oldies (that black metal spiky one with a bigsby trem), but that's OK to revisit them once in a while...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Chair guitar is a work of art.


----------



## bostjan

I feel the need to make jokes as bad as these guitars...


spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102552


I wanna rock!


spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102553


This works. Now I can play out of my ass both literally and figuratively.


spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102554


This works, now I can play out of my ass and blame it on the guitar.


spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102555


I saw what they did there.


spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102556


Wheat the hell is that supposed to be? The picture is too grainy; did you crop it?


spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102557


Everyone's favourite cat and no one's favourite guitar.


spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102558


Do you know how to tuna guitar?
Also, no, seriously, WTF is with that amp?!


spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102559


I'd bow to this luthier's skills, but there are some obvious drawbacks to this one.


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> I'd bow to this luthier's skills, but there are some obvious drawbacks to this one.



The biggest being that it's obviously the Ted Nugent signature model.


----------



## spudmunkey

This one looks like Santa's suckling the bridge.


----------



## Crungy

Aggressively suckling at it. 

That skull guitar is crazy but holy shit the case... That's impressive lol!


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> Aggressively suckling at it.



And making creepy eye contact, too.


----------



## Demiurge

I see a grotesque PacMan Santa wolfing-down a ton of ribbon candy. Ugh.


----------



## ElRay

I have been out daded.


bostjan said:


> I feel the need to make jokes as bad as these guitars...
> 
> I wanna rock!
> 
> This works. Now I can play out of my ass both literally and figuratively.
> 
> This works, now I can play out of my ass and blame it on the guitar.
> 
> I saw what they did there.
> 
> Wheat the hell is that supposed to be? The picture is too grainy; did you crop it?
> 
> Everyone's favourite cat and no one's favourite guitar.
> 
> Do you know how to tuna guitar?
> Also, no, seriously, WTF is with that amp?!
> 
> I'd bow to this luthier's skills, but there are some obvious drawbacks to this one.


----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102560



I was so distracted by the body on this one, I missed the cluster fuck that is the fret inlay positions.


----------



## Omzig

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102567



Lol if one of these things wasn't bad enough....me so Horny

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194778291530?hash=item2d59b0dd4a:g:OTkAAOSwVNRh5VR~


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> I was so distracted by the body on this one, I missed the cluster fuck that is the fret inlay positions.



That one is particularly interesting for some reason. Its like some kid asked his grampa to make him a cool guitar, who has never done so before.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Omzig said:


> Lol if one of these things wasn't bad enough....me so Horny
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194778291530?hash=item2d59b0dd4a:g:OTkAAOSwVNRh5VR~



I don't get it, its a very weird Baphomet with odd Ouija shit going on. What was the builder's point?


----------



## Demiurge

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't get it, its a very weird Baphomet with odd Ouija shit going on. What was the builder's point?



It looks like a Western-themed guitar to me. Nobody loves horned animal skulls than occultists and cowboys so who's to say?


----------



## Adieu

Yeah it has teepees cacti and horseshoes not occult symbols


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> Yeah it has teepees cacti and horseshoes not occult symbols



Yep, I was trying to be funny. FAIL.


----------



## Randy

Furtive Glance said:


> Oh God. Mental Illness or Hidden Genius? You decide!
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/38552694-ex...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=38552694
> 
> View attachment 102546
> View attachment 102548
> 
> View attachment 102547



Alright, I'm convinced DeVries faked his death. This build is uncanny.


----------



## odibrom

Holy shit, that guitar is being sold at 2.9k euros? shit...


----------



## spudmunkey

Yeha, but it's marked down. Act now. Promotional offer only. While supplies last.



The "About this listing" is truly worth reading.

A couple excerpts:


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> Yeha, but it's marked down. Act now. Promotional offer only. While supplies last.
> View attachment 102576
> 
> 
> The "About this listing" is truly worth reading.
> 
> A couple excerpts:
> View attachment 102578
> 
> View attachment 102579


I also thought DeVries as soon as I saw it but this settles it. Randy's onto something.


----------



## Randy




----------



## TedEH

Oh noooooo..... as a big fan of saber-shapes, that one's painful to look at.


----------



## nickgray

It's like a shark took a bite out of it


----------



## WarMachine

NGL, that chainsaw setup got me thinking it could look pretty badass on a les paul style body.


----------



## mastapimp

Randy said:


> Alright, I'm convinced DeVries faked his death. This build is uncanny.


You're not the first one to think this...been posted here several times. Hollowway beat you to it by nearly a year.


T00DEEPBLUE said:


> https://reverb.com/item/38552694-pa...3fGhB-5dosShZ53L3z1lIskDhrI6tJfJe_F5k1Syy-lJY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. _That's a Bigsby._
> 
> Best joke of all is he's demanding £900+200 shipping.





Hollowway said:


> $10 says it’s Devries.


----------



## bostjan

Randy said:


> View attachment 102594
> View attachment 102595


It's so rare these days to come across an S7. 

At least it's not completely insurmountable. Any idea what the extra control knobs are for?


----------



## ElRay

Randy said:


> Alright, I'm convinced DeVries faked his death. This build is uncanny.


It's like the Winchester Mystery House: Some "took their money and didn't run" luthier is atoning for their sins and channeling the designs of The Ghost of DeVries.


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> It's so rare these days to come across an S7.
> 
> At least it's not completely insurmountable. Any idea what the extra control knobs are for?



Kind of looks like EMG or Seymour Duncan stacked knobs for a preamp.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> It's so rare these days to come across an S7.
> 
> At least it's not completely insurmountable. Any idea what the extra control knobs are for?



Probably an EQ...? Bass+treble cut/boost...?


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> Kind of looks like EMG or Seymour Duncan stacked knobs for a preamp.





odibrom said:


> Probably an EQ...? Bass+treble cut/boost...?


Yeah, hard to tell from just looking. That's the trouble with this thread. Nobody posting a guitar here tends to be the owner, and sometimes there's cool shit in here, whether on guitars that are otherwise messed up or not. I'll just imagine that the concentric knobs are some sort of built-in effect that make up for the chunk of the guitar's ass that's missing.  It'll make me feel better about the world, I guess.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Yeah, hard to tell from just looking. That's the trouble with this thread. Nobody posting a guitar here tends to be the owner, and sometimes there's cool shit in here, whether on guitars that are otherwise messed up or not. I'll just imagine that the concentric knobs are some sort of built-in effect that make up for the chunk of the guitar's ass that's missing.  It'll make me feel better about the world, I guess.


They are synth LFO controls. Eurorack routed into the back.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Yeah, hard to tell from just looking. That's the trouble with this thread. Nobody posting a guitar here tends to be the owner, and sometimes there's cool shit in here, whether on guitars that are otherwise messed up or not. I'll just imagine that the concentric knobs are some sort of built-in effect that make up for the chunk of the guitar's ass that's missing.  It'll make me feel better about the world, I guess.



What intrigues me most is that THAT stacked knobs position (and being stacked) is exactly the same as on my S2120X for that specific job, Bass/Treble boost/cut EQ... but only for the piezos... It needed to be routed on the back since the cavity doesn't go that far back... but one who bites the guitar like that can also do some routing in the back, right? I wonder how it looks like...?


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> What intrigues me most is that THAT stacked knobs position (and being stacked) is exactly the same as on my S2120X for that specific job, Bass/Treble boost/cut EQ... but only for the piezos... It needed to be routed on the back since the cavity doesn't go that far back... but one who bites the guitar like that can also do some routing in the back, right? I wonder how it looks like...?


Yeah, 90% of the guitars I see in this thread make me want to see more photos or hear more details. A lot of these are trying to do cool things and then just missing the mark.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Yeah, 90% of the guitars I see in this thread make me want to see more photos or hear more details. A lot of these are trying to do cool things and then just missing the mark.



... some miss the mark by a lot... a really huge lot...


----------



## pondman

On ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255134045885?hash=item3b672c96bd:g:j5cAAOSw3ANhP3il

Why !


----------



## John




----------



## Demiurge

pondman said:


> On ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255134045885?hash=item3b672c96bd:g:j5cAAOSw3ANhP3il
> 
> View attachment 102718



Operation: Eyecrime


----------



## spudmunkey

pondman said:


> On ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255134045885?hash=item3b672c96bd:g:j5cAAOSw3ANhP3il
> 
> View attachment 102718



I've always adored their logo, but that makes for a stupid-looking guitar.

It's certainly better in other colors, though:


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anchorcore scene is kind of niche rn.


----------



## Hollowway

pondman said:


> On ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255134045885?hash=item3b672c96bd:g:j5cAAOSw3ANhP3il
> 
> Why !
> 
> View attachment 102718


“It’s over, Queensrych logo! I have the higher ground.”


----------



## Hollowway

Demiurge said:


> Operation: Eyecrime


 I wouldn’t have posted my joke had I see this. You definitely win, lol.


----------



## Hollowway

Honestly, I’m not sure if I come here for music or the lulz anymore. We have some funny mofos on SSO. My wife will ask what I’m smiling about and there’s no way I can explain it to her, because you have to be one of the types that knows all this crap about music to get the jokes. But I’m so glad everyone on here is that type.


----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>



It's something, but I can't figure it out. Tie Fighter themed box cutter?


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> It's something, but I can't figure it out. Tie Fighter themed box cutter?



I *think* it's from YuGiOh (or however it's spelled):


----------



## WarMachine

spudmunkey said:


> I've always adored their logo, but that makes for a stupid-looking guitar.
> 
> It's certainly better in other colors, though:


I see your axe, looking back at me.
LOOKING BACK AT ME!!
Then I raise my head and stare,
Into the thread about funny AF guitars.


----------



## Crungy

Welp I know what I'm listening to on the way to work


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> I *think* it's from YuGiOh (or however it's spelled):
> View attachment 102754
> View attachment 102755


Hey I had that haircut when I was a kid watching YuGiOh. Damn that targeted marketing.


----------



## Omzig

WarMachine said:


> I see your axe, looking back at me.
> LOOKING BACK AT ME!!
> Then I raise my head and stare,
> Into the thread about funny AF guitars.



In the hands of the man himself. look atm all that wasted FB space should have been 36 fret at least.






And i said it was coming, heres your centerfold  oh god...


----------



## 77zark77

I'd like to like the first pic but not the second one, how ?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I hate that flesh guitar more every time it gets posted.

They deserve credit at least for taking the Cenobyte body horror aesthetic to new heights, that thing makes me un-fucking-comfortable.


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> ... there’s no way I can explain it ...


I got asked why I was laughing (I crack myself-up too often) so I tried to explain "The Shroud of Tourin'" to the family. It went over about as well as a Lead Dirigible.

I wouldn't even attempt something that required topical knowlwdge like "DeVries", "Left Side Toan", etc.


----------



## John

Seabeast2000 said:


> It's something, but I can't figure it out. Tie Fighter themed box cutter?



It's repurposed from a "Duel Disk" based on the Yugioh card game and cartoon franchise.

It's time to d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-don't.


----------



## Hollowway

wheresthefbomb said:


> I hate that flesh guitar more every time it gets posted.
> 
> They deserve credit at least for taking the Cenobyte body horror aesthetic to new heights, that thing makes me un-fucking-comfortable.



Yeah, now that you mention it, that thing is 100% cenobyte. I'm not entirely sure if it's meant to be disturbing, or if that is just an unfortunate side effect of whatever the fuck was going on in the guy's mind.


----------



## WarMachine

wheresthefbomb said:


> I hate that flesh guitar more every time it gets posted.
> 
> They deserve credit at least for taking the Cenobyte body horror aesthetic to new heights, that thing makes me un-fucking-comfortable.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, now that you mention it, that thing is 100% cenobyte. I'm not entirely sure if it's meant to be disturbing, or if that is just an unfortunate side effect of whatever the fuck was going on in the guy's mind.



"No I don't have issues with women, why do you ask?"


----------



## Hollowway

wheresthefbomb said:


> "No I don't have issues with women, why do you ask?"


Lloyd Dobler:
I got a question. If you guys know so much about women, how come you're here at like the Gas 'n' Sip on a Saturday night completely alone drinking beers with no women anywhere?

Joe:
By choice, man.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## BlackMastodon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> View attachment 102837


Fuck headless guitars, all my homies want neck dive.


----------



## Omzig

Like 100% legit NOT ibanez


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Omzig said:


> Like 100% legit NOT ibanez


what the fuck lol
There is so much shit clashing here lmao

the neon green versus the carbon fiber, the sticker bombed body versus a desert yellow headstock.


----------



## Omzig

Taking protection of the ENV to the MAX....by going for the min







And no it's not an edit you CAN buy this..... but please dont!









Traveler Guitar Vaibrant Deluxe V88X Hot Pink with Gig Bag for sale | Bax Music


Buy your Traveler Guitar Vaibrant Deluxe V88X Hot Pink with Gig Bag at Bax Music and enjoy delivery in 2 business days, a 3-year warranty and our lowest-price guarantee.




www.bax-shop.co.uk


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Omzig said:


> Like 100% legit NOT ibanez




Is that fretboard made of card stock?


----------



## Crungy

Yes? Or a Squier neck with the headstock edge cut straight off with a terrible notch at the tip.


----------



## lurè

Omzig said:


> Taking protection of the ENV to the MAX....by going for the min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no it's not an edit you CAN buy this..... but please dont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveler Guitar Vaibrant Deluxe V88X Hot Pink with Gig Bag for sale | Bax Music
> 
> 
> Buy your Traveler Guitar Vaibrant Deluxe V88X Hot Pink with Gig Bag at Bax Music and enjoy delivery in 2 business days, a 3-year warranty and our lowest-price guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bax-shop.co.uk


Traveler guitar? I hope anyone traveling with that gets arrested at the airport asap.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Crungy said:


> Yes? Or a Squier neck with the headstock edge cut straight off with a terrible notch at the tip.


I can totally see what you mean.


----------



## spudmunkey

Especially with that slope behind the nut, and the decal line getting messed up by the high strings' tuners.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000

Does that solve a problem real or perceived?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> Does that solve a problem real or perceived?



yep


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102864


The fudge?


----------



## Crungy

Are there more pictures of that bass?


----------



## spudmunkey

That's the only one I've got.


----------



## Crungy

I was wondering if it was a short scale bass and they did that goofy shit with the bridge to make regular scale strings work.


----------



## CanserDYI

Ngl I think it looks cool in the front lol


----------



## spudmunkey

But while we're on the subject of black basses with a white pickguard and split pickup...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> But while we're on the subject of black basses with a white pickguard and split pickup...
> View attachment 102871



Boy, this one had a lot of potential. My favorite part is the table leg.


----------



## Crungy

@CanserDYI It's an interesting idea, I think lol

Is that a fucking table leg? Holy shit that guy wins


----------



## Avedas

Omzig said:


> Like 100% legit NOT ibanez


Crayon Shinchan, good taste IMO


----------



## Mathemagician

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102864



Christ. 


“A” for originality though.


----------



## Demiurge

spudmunkey said:


> But while we're on the subject of black basses with a white pickguard and split pickup...
> View attachment 102871



It does draw attention away from the ugly kitchen.


----------



## CanserDYI

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102864


My question is did the strings pulling into the wood there just eat away at the basswood over time? Or did he route all that away terribly? Also, why not just fit 10 ferrules on the back? I still kind of like this one lol


----------



## cwhitey2




----------



## Omzig

cwhitey2 said:


> View attachment 102942


Holly shit with Stones like that you should go see a doctor! dude looks like he's having a 5 knuckle shuffle lol


----------



## bostjan

Why do headless guitar makers always feel like they have to add a little blob of wood on the end of the neck? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of it being headless? It's infuriating to me. It's like when you order food at a restaurant and say "no onions," and then the kitchen puts exactly one slice of onion right on top in the center of the entrée.


----------



## Crungy

It looks like this guy


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Why do headless guitar makers always feel like they have to add a little blob of wood on the end of the neck? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of it being headless? It's infuriating to me. It's like when you order food at a restaurant and say "no onions," and then the kitchen puts exactly one slice of onion right on top in the center of the entrée.



Because many of the complains they'd get would be like "Ugh, it looks sp stupid like you just lopped off the headstock. Without a headstock, it has no character. Without a volute or something there, my hand just flies off the end."*

*based on comments to Kiesel headless posts, where all of their headless are built like this:


----------



## Demiurge

bostjan said:


> Why do headless guitar makers always feel like they have to add a little blob of wood on the end of the neck?



As the Freud signature model above shows, to keep it properly phallic.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> Because many of the complains they'd get would be like "Ugh, it looks sp stupid like you just lopped off the headstock. Without a headstock, it has no character. Without a volute or something there, my hand just flies off the end."*
> 
> *based on comments to Kiesel headless posts, where all of their headless are built like this:
> View attachment 102957


I'd love to know how anyone's hand flies off the end of their neck.

"it looks like they lopped off the headstock" is the entire damned point. I'd tell people complaining about that to just not get a headless. If there are people out there who genuinely love the look of the Hedwig-and-the-angry-inch headstocks, I'm sorry, but they have terrible aesthetic taste.


----------



## Tree

You mean you don’t like this banger of an aesthetic?


----------



## Dayn

bostjan said:


> I'd love to know how anyone's hand flies off the end of their neck.
> 
> "it looks like they lopped off the headstock" is the entire damned point. I'd tell people complaining about that to just not get a headless. If there are people out there who genuinely love the look of the Hedwig-and-the-angry-inch headstocks, I'm sorry, but they have terrible aesthetic taste.


For me, the distinction lies in the design and intention. The headstock can be done away with, sure. But there are many ways to do that. If we're rethinking the fundamental design of the guitar, then why does a guitar without a headstock need to look as if did have one, but was cut off? Can it not be designed from the ground up? Like with the Kiesel posted before, I call that the 'amputation' approach: just lopping something off and calling it a day. That design reminds me of the guitars on the past couple of pages, where people see the design of a traditional guitar and just lop parts off. Or how people come up with some unique body shape and... whack a stock Tele neck on it.

Hence why I like the headless designs of Strandberg or Padalka, as it has some design flair to it. If the design is being rethought entirely, why not see what can be done? I get what you mean, but I don't mind it. There's also the issue that a lot of guitar accessories are designed with guitars that have headstocks or volutes. I do like that my headless guitars have that 'volute', not because my hands fly off while playing, but I can carry it by the end of the neck like any other guitar with a headstock without having to grab it on the strings.



Tree said:


> You mean you don’t like this banger of an aesthetic?
> 
> View attachment 102967


And then there's this, which just makes me sad. At least my Ormsby is shorter and has angled string locks.


----------



## spudmunkey

...and then there's this heckin' chonker from Mayones...


----------



## Crungy

All reasons why headless guitars look like ass unfortunately.

Except Steinbergers. They're still ugly but I like those.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

volutes on a headless are like putting a spoiler on a prius. Completely useless.


----------



## Matthew Shelton

As for the kiesel, no my hand doesn’t fly off the top of the neck. And how the hell else are you supposed to lock the strings down behind the 0 fret?!


----------



## Tree

Those angles aren’t very flattering but I don’t mind the mayonnaise headless bit. I think it works well enough when looking at the whole guitar.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

cwhitey2 said:


> View attachment 102942



potato dick, the guitar nobody asked for!


----------



## spudmunkey

Tree said:


> Those angles aren’t very flattering but I don’t mind the mayonnaise headless bit. I think it works well enough when looking at the whole guitar.


What gets me is that it's actually sort of hard to find photos of it from angles besides straight on from the front. Like the internet collectively is just all decide, "Yeahhhhh...it's not pretty, so let's all agree to just show it from the front." 

I'll concede that I haven't held one in my hands, but from across their NAMM booth, they looked huge.


----------



## Alberto7

The only ones that can get away with the blob are Strandbergs and a couple of Padalka's designs, because those are tiny and stylized enough.

Others just look weird and are kinda pointless. Also not a terribly big fan of the chopped-off headstock, but I don't mind it too much.


----------



## WarMachine

cwhitey2 said:


> View attachment 102942


Is that the "I just nutted" guitar?


----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> volutes on a headless are like putting a spoiler on a prius. Completely useless.



Sorry got to disagree, have the extra mass the Volute/Block section creates to the end of the neck give you a much better/stronger section to mount your hardware into, without it well im sure your seen that trussrod breakout from the Carvin/Kiesel headless that was posted here a while ago....Also it helps reduce slipage if you like randomly leaning your guitar against things 







Not sure wtf the Borg like shit is around the pups, more images at....you think we could pullback a 5th with that rear route?



Vance Galloway - Custom Headless #123


----------



## bostjan

Dayn said:


> For me, the distinction lies in the design and intention. The headstock can be done away with, sure. But there are many ways to do that. If we're rethinking the fundamental design of the guitar, then why does a guitar without a headstock need to look as if did have one, but was cut off? Can it not be designed from the ground up? Like with the Kiesel posted before, I call that the 'amputation' approach: just lopping something off and calling it a day. That design reminds me of the guitars on the past couple of pages, where people see the design of a traditional guitar and just lop parts off. Or how people come up with some unique body shape and... whack a stock Tele neck on it.
> 
> Hence why I like the headless designs of Strandberg or Padalka, as it has some design flair to it. If the design is being rethought entirely, why not see what can be done? I get what you mean, but I don't mind it. There's also the issue that a lot of guitar accessories are designed with guitars that have headstocks or volutes. I do like that my headless guitars have that 'volute', not because my hands fly off while playing, but I can carry it by the end of the neck like any other guitar with a headstock without having to grab it on the strings.
> 
> 
> And then there's this, which just makes me sad. At least my Ormsby is shorter and has angled string locks.


Huh?

Padalka's headless has what, 1/2" of wood sticking out from the bass side only of the neck? I don't care so much about that.

I'm talking about travel guitars where the whole point is to make it as short as possible to increase your chances of fitting it in an overhead bin on an airline, and then the manufacturer adds an ashtray on the end of the neck where the headstock used to be so you can store your "picks and extra strings" there. Even the Rondo headlesses - don't get me wrong, I love Rondo, but I can't stand those early headlesses where there was 4-5" of extra wood to hold the string anchors. There are several better ways to pull that off, and at that rate, they might as well not bother with the hassle of it being a headless, just do a compact headstock.

And I'm not sure why you need a volute to pick up your guitar. I have a couple headless guitars and don't have to do anything special to pick those up.


----------



## Dayn

bostjan said:


> Huh?
> 
> Padalka's headless has what, 1/2" of wood sticking out from the bass side only of the neck? I don't care so much about that.
> 
> I'm talking about travel guitars where the whole point is to make it as short as possible to increase your chances of fitting it in an overhead bin on an airline, and then the manufacturer adds an ashtray on the end of the neck where the headstock used to be so you can store your "picks and extra strings" there. Even the Rondo headlesses - don't get me wrong, I love Rondo, but I can't stand those early headlesses where there was 4-5" of extra wood to hold the string anchors. There are several better ways to pull that off, and at that rate, they might as well not bother with the hassle of it being a headless, just do a compact headstock.
> 
> And I'm not sure why you need a volute to pick up your guitar. I have a couple headless guitars and don't have to do anything special to pick those up.


Oh shit, I've seen them. Yeah I get what you mean now. Can't say I'm happy to be reminded that they exist, but I do recall.


----------



## 4Eyes

spudmunkey said:


> ...and then there's this heckin' chonker from Mayones...
> 
> View attachment 102971
> 
> View attachment 102972


I think this is cool, actually. what turns me from headless guitars is body shape - there are very few designs that work for me (basically standberg bodens and it's ripoffs or slight alterations), others either look like standard guitar shape with cut headstock, which is weird, or it's some weird design, which tries to be unique too much.


----------



## Omzig

Peppa Pig insipred?














Musicvox Spaceranger Electric Guitar - Red - 2nd Hand


Musicvox Spaceranger Electric Guitar - Red - 2nd Hand. Available to buy in store or online from Rich Tone Music Ltd.




richtonemusic.co.uk


----------



## InfinityCollision

Omzig said:


> Sorry got to disagree, have the extra mass the Volute/Block section creates to the end of the neck give you a much better/stronger section to mount your hardware into, without it well im sure your seen that trussrod breakout from the Carvin/Kiesel headless that was posted here a while ago....Also it helps reduce slipage if you like randomly leaning your guitar against things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure wtf the Borg like shit is around the pups, more images at....you think we could pullback a 5th with that rear route?
> 
> 
> 
> Vance Galloway - Custom Headless #123


Looks like that synth thing Paul Vo developed a while back.

Aside from the head blob I dig the headless acoustic posted earlier. Back sculpting means that should be really comfortable to play, much better position for your right arm, and the soundhole position is very sensible. Looks like it has a side port as well. Very well designed.


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 102864


Well, that's one way to deal with excessive taper on bass strings.


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> But while we're on the subject of black basses with a white pickguard and split pickup...
> View attachment 102871


It's got that "I want an upright bass, but all I have is a busted bass and a busted table" vibe.


----------



## Adieu

cwhitey2 said:


> View attachment 102942



Cool gourd

Looks like it doubles as a busker's civil defense club


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> Why do headless guitar makers always feel like they have to add a little blob of wood on the end of the neck? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of it being headless? It's infuriating to me. It's like when you order food at a restaurant and say "no onions," and then the kitchen puts exactly one slice of onion right on top in the center of the entrée.


Waitress: Shut up! (SSO stops) Bloody Djenters! You can't have egg bacon onions and sausage without the onions.

bostjan (shrieks): I don't like onions!

SSO: Sshh, dear, don't cause a fuss. I'll have your onions. I love 'em. I'm having onions onions onions onions onions onions onions beaked beans onions onions onions and onions!


----------



## WarMachine

Omzig said:


> Sorry got to disagree, have the extra mass the Volute/Block section creates to the end of the neck give you a much better/stronger section to mount your hardware into, without it well im sure your seen that trussrod breakout from the Carvin/Kiesel headless that was posted here a while ago....Also it helps reduce slipage if you like randomly leaning your guitar against things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure wtf the Borg like shit is around the pups, more images at....you think we could pullback a 5th with that rear route?
> 
> 
> 
> Vance Galloway - Custom Headless #123


Sorry dude


Omzig said:


> Peppa Pig insipred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musicvox Spaceranger Electric Guitar - Red - 2nd Hand
> 
> 
> Musicvox Spaceranger Electric Guitar - Red - 2nd Hand. Available to buy in store or online from Rich Tone Music Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richtonemusic.co.uk


Finally found the Cock-knocker guitar huh?




Dont fuck with the Jedi Master, son!


----------



## bostjan

ElRay said:


> Waitress: Shut up! (SSO stops) Bloody Djenters! You can't have egg bacon onions and sausage without the onions.
> 
> bostjan (shrieks): I don't like onions!
> 
> SSO: Sshh, dear, don't cause a fuss. I'll have your onions. I love 'em. I'm having onions onions onions onions onions onions onions beaked beans onions onions onions and onions!


Waitress: Baked beans are off.

SSO: Well could I have his onions instead of the baked beans then?

Waitress: You mean onions onions onions onions onions onions onions onions onions onions onions and onions?

meanwhile, headless guitars:


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> (...)


I remember those when they came out, like 15 years ago or so. Huge flop. The marketing was on "Speed Loader" system, for fast string changes... Now folks are left with a guitar with old strings since no one is making them anymore... I always thought the idea was interesting, but the build to be super WTF? That headstock simply makes no sense at all and was probably the major turn off for most of people.


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> I remember those when they came out, like 15 years ago or so. Huge flop. The marketing was on "Speed Loader" system, for fast string changes... Now folks are left with a guitar with old strings since no one is making them anymore... I always thought the idea was interesting, but the build to be super WTF? That headstock simply makes no sense at all and was probably the major turn off for most of people.


If I someone dumped one of those into my lap, I'd probably have to make a couple trips to the hardware store to try to turn it into something useable with "normal" strings. I had the same thought with Steinberger years ago, what, with the double ball end strings. But the strings are still available if you look around.

But yeah, vestigial headstocks are lame.


----------



## STRHelvete

I dunno..headless guitars look stupid so I'd prefer it to have a headstock even if it did nothing.


----------



## spudmunkey

The original headstock was both better and worse at the same time.



An amusing variation:








Amusingly, some people did conversions on their guitars:




Ed Roman seemed to like to use 'em:


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> Amusingly, some people did conversions on their guitars:
> View attachment 103112


This one kind of works well...


----------



## Koldunya

Caveat, I have not looked through all 339 pages  But I came across this 17-string beauty on Ali Express, I mean landing strip for small aircraft...


----------



## Hollowway

I think headless guitars start to look better at around 8 strings and up. It’s hard to have a cool looking headstock on an 8, 9, or 20 string, because they get so huge. But on a sixxer? A reverse inline is SO badass, it’s my first choice every time.


----------



## mastapimp

spudmunkey said:


> Amusingly, some people did conversions on their guitars:
> View attachment 103112


I don't think this is a conversion. They offer this headstock with tuners on a lot of their guitars. Check out the discovery or international series models on their website. It's hard to read the text on that picture, but it probably says "international series"

I'm not sure what came first, these headstocks with tuners or the speed loader version without, but they have kept it going with standard tuning parts for years now.


----------



## laxu

bostjan said:


> Why do headless guitar makers always feel like they have to add a little blob of wood on the end of the neck? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of it being headless? It's infuriating to me. It's like when you order food at a restaurant and say "no onions," and then the kitchen puts exactly one slice of onion right on top in the center of the entrée.


Often it's for the truss rod and whatever fastens the strings at that end. It depends on the design of the hardware. I think a bit of volute looks good there but not all of them are nicely done.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Koldunya said:


> Caveat, I have not looked through all 339 pages  But I came across this 17-string beauty on Ali Express, I mean landing strip for small aircraft...



That thing better have a volute or why live?


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> Waitress: Baked beans are off.
> 
> SSO: Well could I have his onions instead of the baked beans then?
> 
> Waitress: You mean onions onions onions onions onions onions onions onions onions onions onions and onions?


And with that, I'm grabbing my Bouzuki and heading to my weekly gig at the cheese shop.


----------



## profwoot

I like having a little volute or something at the end so that it feels like a normal guitar to play and is easily carried in the same one-handed way as usual. Agree that some are little bigger than necessary but that should get worked out once companies have had a couple cycles to optimize. The Mayones Hydra situation does seem persistent, but eh plenty of competition now.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Headless guitars are an abomination before god, and when you choose that path you fucking get what you get.


----------



## bostjan

ElRay said:


> And with that, I'm grabbing my Bouzuki and heading to my weekly gig at the cheese shop.


Oh, I do delight in all manifestations of the Terpsichorean muse!


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

Crungy said:


> I was wondering if it was a short scale bass and they did that goofy shit with the bridge to make regular scale strings work.



I'd understand if it was the other way around. But can't you just like clip the string ends if you have a short scale bass? Even with guitars if you have a regular 25,5" scale most strings go way beyond the headstock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crungy said:


> I was wondering if it was a short scale bass and they did that goofy shit with the bridge to make regular scale strings work.



Or, you know, they were just kind of an idiot. 

The execution, regardless of reason, sort of points to someone who has no idea what they're doing. 

It's a common trend in folks who modify their instruments if this forum and thread are any indication, outside of my own professional experience.


----------



## CanserDYI

MaxOfMetal said:


> Or, you know, they were just kind of an idiot.
> 
> The execution, regardless of reason, sort of points to someone who has no idea what they're doing.
> 
> It's a common trend in folks who modify their instruments if this forum and thread are any indication, outside of my own professional experience.


I still think from the front it looks like a cool idea.


----------



## Zhysick

cwhitey2 said:


> View attachment 102942



Well... That's more cockstock than ESP's cockstock


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> I still think from the front it looks like a cool idea.



Mono-rail bridges? Cool.
P-Bass? Cool as fuck.
String through? Why not.

Drilling holes for furrels in the front and carving out string channels to additional string through points on the back with one of those novelty titanium sporks? Not as cool. 

It just sort of reeks of someone who read some forum post by some other goober about how string through is the "secret of good tone" hocus pocus so went and Xzibit'd it.


----------



## CanserDYI

MaxOfMetal said:


> Mono-rail bridges? Cool.
> P-Bass? Cool as fuck.
> String through? Why not.
> 
> Drilling holes for furrels in the front and carving out string channels to additional string through points on the back with one of those novelty titanium sporks? Not as cool.
> 
> It just sort of reeks of someone who read some forum post by some other goober about how string through is the "secret of good tone" hocus pocus so went and Xzibit'd it.


Oh trust me, the back is an abomination. I think if they put 2 sets of ferrules in the back they could have made it pretty cool, but that was the "nope" part lol


----------



## ixlramp

Crungy said:


> I was wondering if it was a short scale bass and they did that goofy shit with the bridge to make regular scale strings work.


This is very probably the reason.
Lengthening the string length behind the bridge is a modification sometimes done to short scale basses to allow standard length bass strings to be used while keeping the headstock-end taper on the B and E strings between nut and tuner post. B and E strings can break if the full gauge is wrapped around a tuner post.
It has nothing to do with the overall length of the string.


----------



## John

> View attachment 103120
> 
> View attachment 103117
> 
> View attachment 103118
> View attachment 103119



Ed Roman guitars collectively belong here by default, for sure. Wacko aesthetics matched, if not surpassed, by their bad rap of QC issues and Ed being Ed- at least before he kicked the bucket over a decade ago.
As an aside, who's running that shop now? If I recall, his daughter was supposed to take over. But even she passed away a few years ago.


----------



## NoodleFace

wheresthefbomb said:


> Headless guitars are an abomination before god, and when you choose that path you fucking get what you get.


My man


----------



## Crungy

Kaura said:


> I'd understand if it was the other way around. But can't you just like clip the string ends if you have a short scale bass? Even with guitars if you have a regular 25,5" scale most strings go way beyond the headstock.


A lot of (almost all?) bass strings taper towards the nut aside from the G or a high C on a 6 string bass.


----------



## John




----------



## STRHelvete

wheresthefbomb said:


> Headless guitars are an abomination before god, and when you choose that path you fucking get what you get.


This


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> Mono-rail bridges? Cool.
> P-Bass? Cool as fuck.
> String through? Why not.
> 
> Drilling holes for furrels in the front and carving out string channels to additional string through points on the back with one of those novelty titanium sporks? Not as cool.


There are some things that shouldn’t be done. For everything else, there’s MasterCard. 


(please tell me someone remembers those commercials)


----------



## STRHelvete

Hollowway said:


> There are some things that shouldn’t be done. For everything else, there’s MasterCard.
> 
> 
> (please tell me someone remembers those commercials)


No. You're old


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> (please tell me someone remembers those commercials)


Nah, we're old.

EDIT: Some young Whipper-Snapper beat me to it!

Hey! Get off my lawn!


----------



## bostjan

Hollowway said:


> There are some things that shouldn’t be done. For everything else, there’s MasterCard.
> 
> 
> (please tell me someone remembers those commercials)


Forum membership: free
Thread about funny guitars: free
Being told you are old by a bunch of aging metalheads: priceless.

There are some things money can't buy.

For everything else, there's MasterCard.

No, I have no idea what those commercials are!


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

MaxOfMetal said:


> Mono-rail bridges? Cool.
> P-Bass? Cool as fuck.
> String through? Why not.
> 
> Drilling holes for furrels in the front and carving out string channels to additional string through points on the back with one of those novelty titanium sporks? Not as cool.
> 
> It just sort of reeks of someone who read some forum post by some other goober about how string through is the "secret of good tone" hocus pocus so went and Xzibit'd it.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

Looks like one of this sort of thing...but instead of floating, it's screwed down.


----------



## spudmunkey

Ahh...actually it's a Fender original part from the early 80s:


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Seabeast2000

Gene Simmons sending a C&D now......


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> Looks like one of this sort of thing...but instead of floating, it's screwed down.



Cool, but not $175 cool.


----------



## pahulkster

Had to cringe laugh at this listing where a shop cut into a really nice Les Paul Artisan to put in a five way switch without telling the owner








Gibson Les Paul Artisan 3-Pickup 1977 - 1979 | Reverb


The most standout feature of the Norlin-era Les Paul Aritsan is its unique flower inlay designs. This 3-pickup model was a catalog option until 1980, when the 2-pickup version was made standard.




reverb.com


----------



## Hollowway

pahulkster said:


> Had to cringe laugh at this listing where a shop cut into a really nice Les Paul Artisan to put in a five way switch without telling the owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Artisan 3-Pickup 1977 - 1979 | Reverb
> 
> 
> The most standout feature of the Norlin-era Les Paul Aritsan is its unique flower inlay designs. This 3-pickup model was a catalog option until 1980, when the 2-pickup version was made standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Holy crap, I’d be pissed. Though, it would be interesting to get the whole story. I’m hoping he didn’t give the shop a 5 way and say, “install this.” But I have zero idea how someone capable enough to cut a slot and screw in a 5 way is dumb enough to not think of a better solution to getting 5 positions.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

Lower bouts .....what are they for??? ICP Meme


----------



## spudmunkey

This seems like something The Clayboys would use.


----------



## Demiurge

^I kind of dig it, except for what looks to be diamond AND dot inlays.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Like when a face is photoshopped smaller, like that.


----------



## spudmunkey

This is a Hufschmid...apparently.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 103520
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103521


I love the first one and extra love that it's plugged into a Crate Gt50 Stealth. That body looks like the bacon someone left on their plate at a greasy diner.

The seond pic, the guitar on the left rocks. The other two... the bass side is okay, but the treble side... the tuner spacing is looks too weird. I don't think I could ignore that when looking at it.


----------



## Alberto7

spudmunkey said:


> This is a Hufschmid...apparently.
> 
> View attachment 103541


I follow him on Instagram (surprised I still do), and he's been posting this one a lot the last few days he posted a video of himself playing it. I don't care if it is well built or not, that thing is hideous  it hurts my feng shui


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> This is a Hufschmid...apparently.
> 
> View attachment 103541



It's always funny seeing what he's up to currently. He used to write pages-long diatribes about the shit he's making now.


----------



## Charbonneau Guitars

Hollowway said:


> This is a charbonneau I saw on FB. Not sure if the customer wanted this burst, or that’s just how he does it. But it’s…yeah.
> View attachment 99553


Yep, that's what the customer wanted like it or not.

Not a favorite of mine in terms of looks.


----------



## pahulkster

I'd actually like to hear that 10 string and Crate setup for like four seconds just out of curiosity


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> This is a charbonneau I saw on FB. Not sure if the customer wanted this burst, or that’s just how he does it. But it’s…yeah.
> View attachment 99553



This sort of thing is apparently "a look" that people go for...

View attachment 103550


----------



## WarMachine

spudmunkey said:


> This is a Hufschmid...apparently.
> 
> View attachment 103541


If you look closely, there is a guitar on that table.


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> This seems like something The Clayboys would use.
> 
> View attachment 103538


That's pretty cool, stereo output with half a P bass pickup. Run it through an octave pedal and into a bass amp like the guy from Local H.


----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

As weird as it is I kind of like the square one with pointy horns the most out of those.


----------



## odibrom

It's surely an odd colection...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I feel like displaying them all together so proudly violates some sort of local ordinance.


----------



## STRHelvete

Wow..those Oktober Doyle sigs really were poorly made. I get why he didn't like them now.


----------



## Crungy

STRHelvete said:


> Wow..those Oktober Doyle sigs really were poorly made. I get why he didn't like them now.


I thought that was a Doyle guitar but wasn't sure... Are there production Doyle guitars or do they just make customs for him?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> I thought that was a Doyle guitar but wasn't sure... Are there production Doyle guitars or do they just make customs for him?


dean is doing a limited run of customs for him right now


----------



## WarMachine

Crungy said:


> As weird as it is I kind of like the square one with pointy horns the most out of those.


If they cut the shape out of the Batman guitar, turned it clockwise about 90 degrees, made it bigger..I could get on with that one lol.


----------



## Giest

Lol, is that a bedpan guitar?


----------



## odibrom

Giest said:


> Lol, is that a bedpan guitar?


Toilet paper included...


----------



## BlackMastodon

WarMachine said:


> If they cut the shape out of the Batman guitar, turned it clockwise about 90 degrees, made it bigger..I could get on with that one lol.


Like so?





(Skyrim, not Batman)


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> Like so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Skyrim, not Batman)


Is the the new DMAG signature mandolin?


----------



## Omzig

You spin me right round baby right round....


----------



## bostjan

^ The trem bar is a turntable pickup!


----------



## Seabeast2000

That is well done


----------



## Crungy

I think I'm more amazed by it being a strat configuration where all pickups are straight


----------



## Soya

Well straight ish


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom

odibrom said:


> Toilet paper included...




... and it's branded as "SHITAR"...

... yes, I just quoted myself...


----------



## spudmunkey

My manboob would keep chancing my settings, though.


KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 103643
> View attachment 103644
> View attachment 103645
> View attachment 103647


Guyno guitar? No...Gyno guitar.


----------



## Omzig

guyno guitars or roadkill guitars....Hideous lo

You guys think jason momoa would dig this...Surfs up






£1.4k and the seller posts just 2 tiny images...,about time Ebay enforce Hirez images not just blurry 500x500 thumbnails.....


----------



## Crungy

Old Gregg would like it


----------



## cwhitey2

I know this guitar was posted before, but couldn't help myself since someone was playing it


----------



## ElRay

Omzig said:


> You spin me right round baby right round....


We are definitely in "Good Greasy Cheeseburger" territory.


----------



## spudmunkey

Omzig said:


> You spin me right round baby right round....



Currently for sale, with some additional photos including the back:








Electric Guitar made from LP Vinyl Records Rare & Famous featured in Daily Mail! | eBay


Electric Guitar made from LP Vinyl Records Rare & Famous featured in Daily Mail! | Musical Instruments & DJ Equipment, Guitars & Basses, Electric Guitars | eBay!



www.ebay.ie







Some others of his (Tom Bingham):


----------



## spudmunkey

This luthier's etsy store is amusing:


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## wheresthefbomb

those are cute as shit.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## WarMachine

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 103779


Ah, the coffee table trinity.


----------



## Randy

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 103647


The aesthetic of these feel like a guy invites you over to his house for drinks and you see them on the wall fogging in and out of focus before you wake up in a pit.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 103779



As the image loads: 
"cool headstocks"
....
"oh... oh no."


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 103779


People say they get bored with the classic shapes like the LP, Strat, Tele and such. However, there was a lot of time and effort put into those designs that makes them visually appealing. I can't stand designs like these above or some of the lawsuit evading copies that look like zero effort was put into the design.


----------



## spudmunkey

This is a Ritter, and from what I understand, they are basically God-tier instruments...but the dude certainly doesn't want that neck to go ANYWHERE, and it just made me laugh.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

spudmunkey said:


> This is a Ritter, and from what I understand, they are basically God-tier instruments...but the dude certainly doesn't want that neck to go ANYWHERE, and it just made me laugh.
> View attachment 103825


Ritter some of the most unique instruments I've ever seen, that's no exception lol


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> This is a Ritter, and from what I understand, they are basically God-tier instruments...but the dude certainly doesn't want that neck to go ANYWHERE, and it just made me laugh.
> View attachment 103825


I like it. ...as long as I'm never going to be the one to have to unbolt that.


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 103779


See, kids? This is why you don't leave your guitars in the car on a hot day.


----------



## sylcfh

Was this already posted?


----------



## spudmunkey

I don't think that one has, but it's an improvement over some of their designs where the double-sided neck didn't have the gap in the middle.


----------



## spudmunkey

Their marketing "photos" are on-point, though. I love how this tiny guitar isn't even reflected in the copper/bronze on the back of he seat in front of it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Their marketing "photos" are on-point, though. I love how this tiny guitar isn't even reflected in the copper/bronze on the back of he seat in front of it.
> 
> View attachment 103863


I like how they think that anyone that could afford a car like that couldn't afford a separate bass and guitar, let alone that they'd buy one of those monstrosities


----------



## John

"No lowballers, I know what I have."


----------



## Crungy

"it's what ac/dc played" 

Welp, I'm sold


----------



## wheresthefbomb

ac/dc didn't even need strings


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> ac/dc didn't even need strings



All synched.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Dark Aegis

A good old Les Paul fender.


----------



## spudmunkey

Just look at how fast that neck must play. It's so fast, it's blurry!


----------



## WarMachine

sylcfh said:


> Was this already posted?


We finally have the mullet guitar;
Business in the front, party in the back lmao


----------



## Slide187

John said:


> "No lowballers, I know what I have."


I don't think Eric knows how Long of a Way to the top it is, you know... IF you wanna Rock n Roll, of course.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bostjan

LMAO!
Squier Fender Made in the USA
Seems legit. Maybe the quotes around "Telecaster" should have also been around "Fender"

That Les Paul looks like it needs a Roland GK pickup and maybe a piezo as well. But my #1 question is what are all of those little screws for? There's one on each side of the neck, and one on each side of the control cavity. Also, I would love to see the inside of the control cavity.


----------



## Seabeast2000

For the tiny asking price I'd get it. But it's kinda far from me.


----------



## Masoo2

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 104147
> View attachment 104148


Dude that Les Paul and Kelly are sick, look at the Floyd on that thing


----------



## Crungy

Seabeast2000 said:


> For the tiny asking price I'd get it. But it's kinda far from me.



It looks like a Warwick Corvette but fucked up.


----------



## Crungy

The trem is pretty cool on that Kelly, but holy fucking waifu guitar... I'm guessing there's a matching body pillow?


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> For the tiny asking price I'd get it. But it's kinda far from me.


Ibanez neck? Might be off a really entry level one, though. If the price is tiny, why not?


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 104146
> View attachment 104147
> View attachment 104148



Wow Custom Maid  Super fan service


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the inlays and the headstock nub ruin what would otherwise be a pretty cool guitar imo


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> the inlays and the headstock nub ruin what would otherwise be a pretty cool guitar imo
> View attachment 104240



The inlays look like they were drawn on with whiteout. A dab'll do....


----------



## mastapimp

KnightBrolaire said:


> the inlays and the headstock nub ruin what would otherwise be a pretty cool guitar imo
> View attachment 104240


The only things I like are the triangular control cavity cover and paintjob. Everything else is polygonal bullshit. With guitars like these people will forget about Pablo and jump on the Pasquale hate-train.


----------



## Giest

I kinda like it. The inlays are terrible, though. Dunno what to do with that thing at the top, hook it to my belt loop so I don't lose it in the pit lol?


----------



## mastapimp

Giest said:


> I kinda like it. The inlays are terrible, though. Dunno what to do with that thing at the top, hook it to my belt loop so I don't lose it in the pit lol?


It's an $8,000 bottle opener


----------



## spudmunkey

I wonder if it's a large enough hole to fit over a tine of a wall hanger hook.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

cwhitey2 said:


> I know this guitar was posted before, but couldn't help myself since someone was playing


----------



## Thaeon

Giest said:


> I kinda like it. The inlays are terrible, though. Dunno what to do with that thing at the top, hook it to my belt loop so I don't lose it in the pit lol?


Yeah, is that a fucking D ring on the end of the fretboard? LOL


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mastapimp said:


> It's an $8,000 bottle opener


They'll be hearing from Rick Toone and his lawyers about this infringement on his patented/trademarked bottle opener headstock nub *™ 
/s*


----------



## WarMachine

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 104184


A made in USA Squender? That's a steal!


----------



## spudmunkey

Ugh, make up your mind, Instagram! How am I supposed to know how to feel about this guitar?


----------



## odibrom

I kind of dig that one...


----------



## spudmunkey

Yeah, I feel like it needs to have like a Jason Becker "Numbers" style fretboard, or something to complete the concept, though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 104565


Chris Holmes had some
interesting guitars


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## ToolmasterOfBrainerd

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 104662
> 
> View attachment 104663
> 
> View attachment 104664


That guitar looks sweet though...

The only thing I don't like is the colored necks.


----------



## Demiurge

^Yeah, it looks well-made, but the lesson here is that restraint is a skill of its own.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 104565


The true crime here is the chrome tailpiece when the rest of the hardware is black! Otherwise, if you want a zebra guitar with Blanca from Street Fighter airbrushed on it, why not?!



spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 104662
> 
> View attachment 104663
> 
> View attachment 104664


Fretless + sustainer. You had me there. Yeah, there are some odd design choices, but nothing deal-breaking. Sounds like the builder was in for for the right reasons, too, probably.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Yeah, I feel like it needs to have like a Jason Becker "Numbers" style fretboard, or something to complete the concept, though.



That would be a really cool guitar. I already kind of like it.


----------



## John




----------



## STRHelvete

IDGAF....I want this and I dare a bitch to try me about it


----------



## John

STRHelvete said:


> IDGAF....I want this and I dare a bitch to try me about it
> 
> View attachment 104780



As much as I've poked fun at Dean guitars for other reasons, this would actually be interesting for ripping through 80's stuff.


----------



## spudmunkey

The tiger would be upside down when you play it...


----------



## Demiurge

^In a standing position, it just looks like a cat sprawling-out and yawning.


----------



## bostjan

As you pick the strings, it looks like you're scratching the tiger's belly.

I guess I'd classify that as a win.

But, umm, one question... where's the output jack?


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> But, umm, one question... where's the output jack?


Why do you think the cat has the expression it does?


----------



## profwoot

Maybe it's built for an eccentric lefty.


----------



## Crungy

Rare - Ibanez RG 170R HSH https://reverb.com/item/52132588?ut...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=52132588


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> Rare - Ibanez RG 170R HSH https://reverb.com/item/52132588?ut...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=52132588



Not long ago I found on local classifieds a guy selling an Ibanez Star-something (low quality Ibanez sub-brand) for more than 10x its real value... but this guy takes it to another level...


----------



## Tree

Crungy said:


> Rare - Ibanez RG 170R HSH https://reverb.com/item/52132588?ut...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=52132588


It’s the same guitar Korn uses!


----------



## odibrom

Tree said:


> It’s the same guitar Korn uses!



I missed that... lol, perfect selling argument...


----------



## Alberto7

bostjan said:


> As you pick the strings, it looks like you're scratching the tiger's belly.
> 
> I guess I'd classify that as a win.
> 
> But, umm, one question... where's the output jack?


In the butt


----------



## NoodleFace




----------



## spudmunkey

Dat thigh gap, though.


----------



## vilk

NoodleFace said:


> View attachment 104822
> View attachment 104823


Gotta love an all access NECK joint!


----------



## gunshow86de

Yes Patrick, you are an instrument.





Looks like Patrick took a trip to Brazil.


----------



## odibrom

NoodleFace said:


> View attachment 104822
> View attachment 104823


... missed opportunity for the jack input... if one is to be silly, one has to go all the way deep into it...


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Dat thigh gap, though.


Better than the alternative


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I thought that Patrick had a really dirty crotch... Took me a second to realize it was actually part of the stone wall behind him.


----------



## gunshow86de

Seabeast2000 said:


> Better than the alternative


Brings new meaning to toggle switch.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

abandon all hope ye who like headless guitars (and whatever the fuck this thing is)


----------



## Dayn

KnightBrolaire said:


> abandon all hope ye who like headless guitars (and whatever the fuck this thing is)
> View attachment 104886


This blue one annoys me the most because of the bridge pickup. It's too far aligned to the right. I'm positive that all they did was keep the position of the screw on the right then pivot the rest down.

Either that, or the burl is just making it look like there are holes everywhere.


----------



## odibrom

I kind of dig the 1st one, the others are meh and the last one looks like a Strandberg



Dayn said:


> This blue one annoys me the most because of the bridge pickup. It's too far aligned to the right. I'm positive that all they did was keep the position of the screw on the right then pivot the rest down.
> 
> Either that, or the burl is just making it look like there are holes everywhere.



It's the EMG logo that makes it feel unbalanced and eventually the photo angle. The body contour is really not appealing...

It's also interesting that these are all multiscale by small amount, like 1/2 of an inch...? or is the perspective that makes them feel like so?


----------



## Masoo2

KnightBrolaire said:


> abandon all hope ye who like headless guitars (and whatever the fuck this thing is)
> View attachment 104888



I happen to actually really like the oar lmao

all of those are better than these monstrosities


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Masoo2 said:


> I happen to actually really like the oar lmao
> 
> all of those are better than these monstrosities


is that realtree


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> Dat thigh gap, though.


"My god, it's full of stars!"
-- David Bowman


----------



## ElRay

Crungy said:


> Rare - Ibanez RG 170R HSH https://reverb.com/item/52132588?ut...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=52132588





odibrom said:


> Not long ago I found on local classifieds a guy selling an Ibanez Star-something (low quality Ibanez sub-brand) for more than 10x its real value... but this guy takes it to another level...


Maybe it's $300 CDN and the US Dollar is just doing very poorly?


----------



## WarMachine

Crungy said:


> Rare - Ibanez RG 170R HSH https://reverb.com/item/52132588?ut...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=52132588


Some of you guys on here can be assholes sometimes..
Who cares if it's $75k.
Its free shipping.


FREE SHIPPING


----------



## Seabeast2000

Top one reminds me of Krull for some reason. Beast soldier's weapon.


WarMachine said:


> Some of you guys on here can be assholes sometimes..
> Who cares if it's $75k.
> Its free shipping.
> 
> 
> FREE SHIPPING


Putting Toone to shame


----------



## spudmunkey

I...I kinda want it...




In reference to:


----------



## STRHelvete

HOLY SHIT A MANOS GUITAR!? THAT IS A FUCKING WIN


----------



## spudmunkey

I dont know...I don't think The Master would approve...


----------



## TedEH

Sometimes I wonder if some of these "so bad" guitar posts are fueled by some kind of envy or fomo or something.

Post will be like: "Man look how _terrible _this guitar is!"
And it's just a bunch of over-the-top wood-work. Sure, some of it's gaudy at times, but it's still much more impressive wood work than I could dream of doing. Some of them look less like guitars and more like shop flexes. Given we're a community that does more collecting than playing at times, I see no problem with instruments made for aesthetic over function sometimes.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


>


I see nothing wrong here. No nasty, gory, head stump; extra material on the bottom is just enough to serve a purpose and no more; two extra frets; control layout far enough away from picking strike zone but still near picking hand; wood and hardware combo makes a fairly unified aesthetic; the luthier took the time to make sure upper fret access was good...

Only two things I really wish was different would be 1. to go the extra mile on extending the fretboard. The cutaway looks like it'd allow your index finger on the 26th fret, so why not 29 or more frets? and 2. every guitar I like should be at least a seven string.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> I dont know...I don't think The Master would approve...



Master is winning, that guitar probably costs as much as the original budget for the movie.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Masoo2 said:


> I happen to actually really like the oar lmao
> 
> all of those are better than these monstrosities


I'd fucks with that top one, reminds me of The Green Knight movie. The headstock could. Make or break it, though.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> I...I kinda want it...
> 
> View attachment 104914
> 
> 
> In reference to:
> View attachment 104915



This is cool as fuck. Reference aside, it's simply a good design. 

This guitar better be going to someone's horror punk or psychobilly band.


----------



## gunshow86de

spudmunkey said:


> I...I kinda want it...
> 
> View attachment 104914
> 
> 
> In reference to:
> View attachment 104915


I don't know the reference, but I was just glad to learn it wasn't Goatse.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Why isn't there a Torgo themed band or band member?


----------



## Tree

gunshow86de said:


> I don't know the reference, but I was just glad to learn it wasn't Goatse.


If you enjoy really bad, B-Movie horror/thriller movies look up "Manos: The Hands of Fate" on Youtube.


----------



## Crungy

gunshow86de said:


> I don't know the reference, but I was just glad to learn it wasn't Goatse.


Same


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> Same


An entire 2 generations traumatized


----------



## STRHelvete

Seabeast2000 said:


> Why isn't there a Torgo themed band or band member?


Some of these fucked up wonky guitars in this thread pretty much ARE the Torgo signature.


----------



## Seabeast2000

STRHelvete said:


> Some of these fucked up wonky guitars in this thread pretty much ARE the Torgo signature.


----------



## John




----------



## gunshow86de

John said:


>


Those could be cool without the Explorer headstock. Some type of slim 3x3 would fit better.


----------



## Alberto7

gunshow86de said:


> Those could be cool without the Explorer headstock. Some type of slim 3x3 would fit better.


Exactly. It's the headstock that I think doesn't fit there. Otherwise the guitars are pretty. They kinda look like a tulip.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

John said:


>


To add to the headstock: not the Gibson, but the Schecter Solo headstock would look amazing on this.


----------



## WarMachine

spudmunkey said:


> I...I kinda want it...
> 
> View attachment 104914
> 
> 
> In reference to:
> View attachment 104915




I get it.
So, if that same concept were a BC Rich body style, instead of a double cut away, would this be the reference?


----------



## WarMachine

Seabeast2000 said:


> Top one reminds me of Krull for some reason. Beast soldier's weapon.
> 
> Putting Toone to shame


Thread derail AF, but Krull.

Dude, fucking KRULL! I loved the shit out of that movie when i was a kid


----------



## spudmunkey

STRHelvete said:


> Some of these fucked up wonky guitars in this thread pretty much ARE the Torgo signature.


----------



## spudmunkey

gunshow86de said:


> I don't know the reference, but I was just glad to learn it wasn't Goatse.



It's inspired by the outfit worn by the main villain of an old, low-budget horrow/suspense movie called "'Manos' The Hands of Fate". It would have been lost in obscurity until it was boosted into the pop culture ether by Mystery Sciene Theater 3000. Since then, it's often near the top of "all time worst movies" lists, along with _Plan 9 From Outer Space_ and _The Room._



The woman who played the little girl in the movie is active in the convention scene, and even sells Manos robes on etsy she makes herself. https://www.etsy.com/shop/JackeysManos?ref=profile_header as well as some other photos, and paintings.

Yes, that's Frank Zappa




And starting soon...

"The Hands of Paint" painting class:








Jackey Neyman Jones: The Hands of Paint | Online Art Class for MSTies — Dumb Industries







dumb-industries.com






This evening, she'll be the guest on the (so far for Kickstarter Backer's only) Mystery Science Theater 3000 live "Tribute to 'Manos' The Hands of Fate'" premier and Q&A.


----------



## Crungy

The Spanish Inquisition said:


>


ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED


----------



## John

gunshow86de said:


> Those could be cool without the Explorer headstock.



It's a Gibson. Give it some time, let nature run its course, and then it won't have a headstock to worry about.


----------



## gunshow86de

John said:


> It's a Gibson. Give it some time, let nature run its course, and then it won't have a headstock to worry about.


"Nature is healing."


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> It's inspired by the outfit worn by the main villain of an old, low-budget horrow/suspense movie called "'Manos' The Hands of Fate". It would have been lost in obscurity until it was boosted into the pop culture ether by Mystery Sciene Theater 3000. Since then, it's often near the top of "all time worst movies" lists, along with _Plan 9 From Outer Space_ and _The Room._
> 
> 
> 
> The woman who played the little girl in the movie is active in the convention scene, and even sells Manos robes on etsy she makes herself. https://www.etsy.com/shop/JackeysManos?ref=profile_header as well as some other photos, and paintings.
> 
> Yes, that's Frank Zappa
> View attachment 104936
> 
> 
> 
> And starting soon...
> 
> "The Hands of Paint" painting class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackey Neyman Jones: The Hands of Paint | Online Art Class for MSTies — Dumb Industries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumb-industries.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This evening, she'll be the guest on the (so far for Kickstarter Backer's only) Mystery Science Theater 3000 live "Tribute to 'Manos' The Hands of Fate'" premier and Q&A.


I kinda want one of those robes. And yes I'll be naked under it. It's perfect house wear


----------



## Seabeast2000

STRHelvete said:


> I kinda want one of those robes. And yes I'll be naked under it. It's perfect house wear



Saturday morning door answering attire for sure.


----------



## spudmunkey

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> To add to the headstock: not the Gibson, but the Schecter Solo headstock would look amazing on this.


Is that, like, guitar "docking"?


----------



## CanserDYI

Masoo2 said:


> I happen to actually really like the oar lmao
> 
> all of those are better than these monstrosities


Ngl I liked the oar too lol


----------



## Masoo2

CanserDYI said:


> Ngl I liked the oar too lol


like fr give me the oar with a 30 inch scale, P90s, and maybe detachable forearm and leg rests that screw in or bolt on or slide in or something. would be a stupid fun guitar.


----------



## John

gunshow86de said:


> "Nature is healing."



Authentic. Just as nature has intended.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Edika

NoodleFace said:


> View attachment 104822
> View attachment 104823



A bit late to the party but I'm confused, is this V or a Star?









Ba Dum Tss GIF - Ba Dum Tss - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## WarMachine

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 104955
> 
> 
> View attachment 104956
> 
> View attachment 104957
> 
> View attachment 104958


"Shredding with Sasquatch"?
I see a future in Jack Links commercials here.


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 104955
> 
> 
> View attachment 104956
> 
> View attachment 104957
> 
> View attachment 104958


Ewwwwwww! It looks like it would smell really bad. I shudder at the thought of touching it


----------



## BlackMastodon

Crungy said:


> Ewwwwwww! It looks like it would smell really bad. I shudder at the thought of touching it


That was exactly my first thought.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Definitey a guitar that belongs in this thread.


WarMachine said:


> Thread derail AF, but Krull.
> 
> Dude, fucking KRULL! I loved the shit out of that movie when i was a kid



Yeah, why isn't there a new Krull thing? Its got all the ingredients as any other sci fi fantasy.


BlackMastodon said:


> That was exactly my first thought.



hopefully it has absorbed lots of cigarette smoke. Tone and all that.


----------



## spudmunkey

That hairry guitar had one more photo: a strap with silver blocks. It's Chewbacca-themed. I'm not sure if that makes it any better or worse...but that neck makes me extra uncomfortable.


----------



## Crungy

I'm going to say worse


----------



## vilk

gunshow86de said:


> Those could be cool without the Explorer headstock. Some type of slim 3x3 would fit better.


I'm thinking a flying V headstock would work great on this


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## ElRay

TedEH said:


> Sometimes I wonder if some of these "so bad" guitar posts are fueled by some kind of envy or fomo or something.


I chalk-up a lot of it to:
"Good Greasey Cheesburgers" that are not appreciated by the McD Cheeseburger crowd
Folks equating "I'll never have that in my house" with "It sucks"
Folks with different tastes - I'd never own a tiny-front-wheel, full-sized rear wheel, chopper-style, frame made from welded chain, 70's Era Banana Seat bike, but I can appreciate the design and building.
Folks not understanding intentional/unintentional "So Bad It's Good"


----------



## ElRay

STRHelvete said:


> I kinda want one of those robes. And yes I'll be naked under it. It's perfect house wear


You can get a base robe that's really close (and definitely comfy) from places that sell swimwear for swim teams and then some fabric paint from a craft store.


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 104955
> 
> 
> View attachment 104956
> 
> View attachment 104957
> 
> View attachment 104958


Great. Now you've started "ToneFur" discussions:
Is Alpaca better than Llama?
I love EMGs, should I pick Merino or Castlemilk Moorit wool?
Do I have to match the bone/horn used in the nut to the same species or breed of the fur?
Sheepskin from 4-horned sheep is the most metal


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 105205


Those Yellow Greenish / Green Yellowish foams in the stand jump out of the picture as 2 glowing eyes looking at you, kind of pushing the guitar back to a background place...


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> ... _The Room._


That's the one that at first glance, it looks like Glenn Danzig is in it, right?


----------



## STRHelvete

odibrom said:


> Those Yellow Greenish / Green Yellowish foams in the stand jump out of the picture as 2 glowing eyes looking at you, kind of pushing the guitar back to a background place...


Yeah I thought they were part of the guitar at first


----------



## vilk

ElRay said:


> I chalk-up a lot of it to:
> 
> "Good Greasey Cheesburgers" that are not appreciated by the McD Cheeseburger crowd
> Folks equating "I'll never have that in my house" with "It sucks"
> Folks with different tastes - I'd never own a tiny-front-wheel, full-sized rear wheel, chopper-style, frame made from welded chain, 70's Era Banana Seat bike, but I can appreciate the design and building.
> Folks not understanding intentional/unintentional "So Bad It's Good"


But "it sucks" still isn't _exactly _what this thread is for. It's for guitars that make you chuckle. Now it just so happens that poorly made guitars do in fact make most of us chuckle, and I do love seeing them on here. As well as guitars with crazy shapes, etc.

But that's not necessarily the same as a "post guitars you don't like" thread. Like when someone posts a guitar that's perfectly normal but maybe the finish colors clash a bit, or _that hue of green looks like puke_. Idk, I thought it looked like a moss green. And really, I've seen a LOT of puke, but I can't remember ever seeing any that was actually green.

But either way, I'm just glad that people still post in the thread that I very clumsily titled many years ago lol


----------



## eelblack2

This one I can’t figure out. How did they arrive at the 600$ discount?


----------



## spudmunkey

eelblack2 said:


> This one I can’t figure out. How did they arrive at the 600$ discount?


If they reduced it by a random amount every couple of weeks, would it still show the original listing price? as the "was" price? Like if it's been up for 6 weeks, and they lowered it $100 each week, would it still show that first price and the cumulative discount?


----------



## eelblack2

No idea how that works, but damn, if a Squire is a few grand, what does the whole

Fender cost lol??!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

man some of these aristides orders are on par with the nuclear watermelon kiesel for the absolute worst finish


----------



## Tree

That's still 100000x better than the Watermelon Kiesel. It's a little ugly, but I'd still rock it as is. If the yellow was faded better and more subdued as a whole I think it would actually be pretty rad.


----------



## 77zark77

Those inlays btw.....! are confusing


----------



## KnightBrolaire

77zark77 said:


> Those inlays btw.....! are confusing


supposed to be bats. The guitar was supposed to be batman themed apparently


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> supposed to be bats. The guitar was supposed to be batman themed apparently


Client designed, I bet...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> Client designed, I bet...


yep


----------



## Kaura

eelblack2 said:


> This one I can’t figure out. How did they arrive at the 600$ discount?



Tbh, If I had spare 2,4k I'd buy that. I just want a (genuine) 7-string Strat so bad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> supposed to be bats. The guitar was supposed to be batman themed apparently


Glad you said it. The Aristides logo looks enough like the Atari logo and those bats looks enough like silhouettes of Galaga enemies, that my brain was going to go with that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## eelblack2

Maybe they have appreciated a bunch, had no idea. Maybe 7-8 years ago, on here, we sold and traded a bunch back and forth, both pickup configurations, I remember there were two versions. Think it was HH and HSS


----------



## John




----------



## Bodes

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 105342



Was a very slow load on this picture. Was thinking nice. Mmmhmmm nice, thinking the body could be a warrior shape, then old stumpy bum pops up. Damn. Missed it by that much.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 105342



Oh wow! I *love *that finish! Obviously there are good reasons why you posted it here, but I wish I could copy/paste that finish.


----------



## Masoo2

Saw this gem on Reverb
















"Previous owner had the strap-lock in a weird place which is why there’s a whole in the body. "

I have a feeling that's not the "hole" story lmaooooooooo


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Masoo2 said:


> Saw this gem on Reverb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Previous owner had the strap-lock in a weird place which is why there’s a whole in the body. "
> 
> I have a feeling that's not the "hole" story lmaooooooooo



It was setup for two handed tapping, like a Chapman Stick.

Probably not the best execution, but I see what they were getting at.

It makes more sense when you see purpose built instruments, notice the strap placement, upper "horn" and overall playing position:


----------



## BlackMastodon

Airholes in the (alleged) Takamine is a new one. Is this what they mean when they say that a guitar tone "really breaths"?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## MaxOfMetal

That Ironbird is cool as fuck. I could ignore the stupid headstock.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> Airholes in the (alleged) Takamine is a new one. Is this what they mean when they say that a guitar tone "really breaths"?


I think it's a pre-bedazzled situation


----------



## John

BlackMastodon said:


> Airholes in the (alleged) Takamine is a new one. Is this what they mean when they say that a guitar tone "really breaths"?


"Excellent condition. Used with a hole lotta love."


----------



## ixlramp

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was setup for two handed tapping


That would make sense, the upper horn being removed to not obstruct tapping.
Strap buttons on back of lower horn, and halfway along top edge of body on body front, is the system invented by Warr Guitars and now also used by Touchguitars and Krappy Guitars tappers. It is a very balanced system for a very high playing angle.


----------



## vilk

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 105382


Nice. Just saw this one on my feed. You following Conan or the builder? 

This one is going to Jon Davis, from English doom metal band Conan. One of if not my very favorite doom band.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

vilk said:


> Nice. Just saw this one on my feed. You following Conan or the builder?
> 
> This one is going to Jon Davis, from English doom metal band Conan. One of if not my very favorite doom band.



He had one by EGC when I saw them. How many aluminum neck guitars does one man need???


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> Nice. Just saw this one on my feed. You following Conan or the builder?
> 
> This one is going to Jon Davis, from English doom metal band Conan. One of if not my very favorite doom band.


I follow some ironbird enthusiast groups, one of which reposted it. That headstock 100% does not work with the shape


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> I follow some ironbird enthusiast groups, one of which reposted it. That headstock 100% does not work with the shape



Not sure if that company will do any other shape as it's kind of their thing but I fully agree. Weird choice overall, but I'm sure it's a kickass guitar.


----------



## spudmunkey

Dean Demonator bass. What a goofy looking body...


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> Dean Demonator bass. What a goofy looking body...
> 
> View attachment 105430


Yeah especially considering who's signature it was supposed to be. That shape seems like it should be for the Aquabats or B-52s or something, not a death metal bassist


----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


> Yeah especially considering who's signature it was supposed to be. That shape seems like it should be for the Aquabats or B-52s or something, not a death metal bassist



I love the body shape and totally agree. Now we just need a satanic surf rock group.


----------



## CanserDYI

spudmunkey said:


> Dean Demonator bass. What a goofy looking body...
> 
> View attachment 105430


It looks like it would be a pretty cool shape upside down, like as if this was a lefty model.


----------



## John




----------



## CanserDYI

John said:


>


What the hell did they use??? A dull spoon covered in vaseline??


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> What the hell did they use??? A dull spoon covered in vaseline??


Teeth and fingernails... or probably more like claws of some sort...


----------



## bostjan

John said:


>


SCALLOPWND!

I want to see a photo of that neck in 2022. I bet the truss rod bulges out by now


----------



## NickS

John said:


>


It's called "True Temperament Scalloping". It's the newest craze


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>


"I've heard resilient, man-made engineered materials for fretboards are all the rage, so I made this one entirely out of hand-molded JB weld, impregnated with Molybdenum Disulfide for faster playing."


----------



## spacebard

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 104955
> 
> 
> View attachment 104956
> 
> View attachment 104957
> 
> View attachment 104958



That's a wookie guitar?


----------



## spudmunkey

spacebard said:


> That's a wookie guitar?


Yep.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My friend in high school scalloped a 90s Explorer-y Aria with bastard files from the hardware store, his results were crude but effective.


----------



## vilk

wheresthefbomb said:


> My friend in high school scalloped a 90s Explorer-y Aria with bastard files from the hardware store, his results were crude but effective.


My buddy in HS did his strat that way and it actually came out pretty good!


----------



## John




----------



## High Plains Drifter

That upper fret access tho!

I dunno why but the creepiest thing about that "guitar" has got to be those finger holes... I feel like they're dirty as ass and smell similarly.


----------



## odibrom

This one had already shown up before, but is a good laugh. I like the randomly fanned fret design choice... or is a new approach to true temperament?


----------



## spudmunkey

Truthiness temperment


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## MaxOfMetal

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 105692
> View attachment 105693



Fuckin' Gomez Addams signature?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ratta tat tat. Myeah! See?


----------



## STRHelvete

Seabeast2000 said:


> Ratta tat tat. Myeah! See?


I definitely read that in Mugsy's voice


----------



## John




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

John said:


>


Only Dean can out-Dean Dean.


----------



## Thaeon

KnightBrolaire said:


> man some of these aristides orders are on par with the nuclear watermelon kiesel for the absolute worst finish
> View attachment 105276



I'd play this if the fretboard didn't have that mess on it.



KnightBrolaire said:


> supposed to be bats. The guitar was supposed to be batman themed apparently



They failed.



odibrom said:


> Client designed, I bet...



Some builders should know when to say no. They have to put their brand on some of these things, and it'll be out there being seen. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't be happy about seeing a guitar I built in this list.



Masoo2 said:


> Saw this gem on Reverb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Previous owner had the strap-lock in a weird place which is why there’s a whole in the body. "
> 
> I have a feeling that's not the "hole" story lmaooooooooo



I would play the SHIT out of a design like this... Obviously not the aftermarket modded version with the 'f holes'.



John said:


>



I'm not sure what this is. It's clearly not a guitar though. Or any other instrument that I'm aware of.


----------



## John

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Only Dean can out-Dean Dean.



Jeff Kiesel the sentient Tapout shirt who can't roast has entered the chat.


----------



## Dayn

John said:


>


I think Dean is one of the most consistent guitar brands in existence.


----------



## STRHelvete

John said:


>


----------



## STRHelvete

When the guitar is so good, they put Jesus in the wood grain


----------



## odibrom

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 105745
> 
> 
> When the guitar is so good, they put Jesus in the wood grain


It's subtle, but it's there... it could also be Harry Potter's Haggrid character as well...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thought it was a Freddy Mercury/ Dizzy Gillespie mash-up..


----------



## Thaeon

Looks like Guitar Jesus (Guthrie Govan) to me.


----------



## bostjan

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 105745
> 
> 
> When the guitar is so good, they put Jesus in the wood grain


How am I the only one seeing Jason Momoa? He's even got the little scar on his eyebrow.


----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


> This one had already shown up before, but is a good laugh. I like the randomly fanned fret design choice... or is a new approach to true temperament?


Remember that poster that was adamant you could make a multi-scaled guitar with strength nut & frets? As long as the bridge was angled correctly you were good to go. The progressively microtonal V.


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> How am I the only one seeing Jason Momoa? He's even got the little scar on his eyebrow.


I see Hagrid, but that's just because the kids went of on a *rant* about JKR being the Hemingway of Kids Books - They're not Hemingway Fans either.


----------



## John

Mr. Hands signature guitar.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I can hear the Clopping from here...


----------



## CanserDYI

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 105745
> 
> 
> When the guitar is so good, they put Jesus in the wood grain


Hopefully i'm not being "that guy" or not but thats the reflection of the dude taking a picture of the guitar lol It does kinda look like its in the grain though...


----------



## STRHelvete

CanserDYI said:


> Hopefully i'm not being "that guy" or not but thats the reflection of the dude taking a picture of the guitar lol It does kinda look like its in the grain though...


Shut up, Meg


----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



My favorite thing about this is that it's obviously been played a lot. 



STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 105692
> View attachment 105693



Under the suit is that Cenobyte guitar that keeps getting reposted.


----------



## odibrom

ElRay said:


> Remember that poster that was adamant you could make a multi-scaled guitar with strength nut & frets? As long as the bridge was angled correctly you were good to go. The progressively microtonal V.


Actually I don't remember that, could you refresh my memory please? Seems like a good laugh...


----------



## Bodes

John said:


> Mr. Hands signature guitar.



Ummmm..... all I see is a guy back-ending a pony.... I feel very dirty now.


----------



## WarMachine

John said:


>


Id rock that if it were a natural finish.


----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


> Actually I don't remember that, could you refresh my memory please? Seems like a good laugh...


It's not jut old, it's "Olde". It heralds back to the pre-"Sold the site, bought a BWM", Chris the Adminishredder Days.

The guitar in questions was a white, 7-string V. It had a regular old straight-fret 25-1/2" neck, but single string bridges that fanned to a (IIRC) 28-5/8" 7th string. I think it also had a straight neck pick-up and a slanted bridge pick-up. The OP just didn't get it wouldn't work until somebody (IIRC @Durero, maybe @distressed_romeo) drew-out a picture of their multi-scaled 7 and why the frets had to be slanted.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> My favorite thing about this is that it's obviously been played a lot.



Yeah, I am intrigued and want to know the back story. The guy who made this probably doesn't realize he's got some fame?


----------



## John

Bodes said:


> Ummmm..... all I see is a guy back-ending a pony.... I feel very dirty now.


Not that it helps, but the now-obscure tagline refers to, well, that. But in reverse.
I... I'm so sorry.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 105912


Weight relief solution...?

The headstock looks promising and in the same aesthetic approach...?


----------



## spudmunkey

At first, I thought it was a modified Carvin DC127/DC400 due to the general shape, rectangular metal jack plate, general look of the top, control layout, and unbound ebony fretboard with its block inlays...but this is 22 frets.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

"i have a flame addiction" - dude who literally covered all of his guitars in duct tape cut to look like flames




the guild bladerunner, doing the hole-y explorer thing long before gibson (and still looking like ass)


----------



## Crungy

The new 2022 Guild Bladerunner


----------



## Seabeast2000

Those are all Kenny Powers La Flamma Blanco special editions.


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> The new 2022 Guild Bladerunner
> 
> View attachment 105927



That looks like a dick... in a vagina?... did someone made that in a kid's party? som many wrongs there...


----------



## Crungy

All balloon stuff kind of looks like dicks to some degree. I do see it vaginally now that you mention it lol


----------



## BlackMastodon

Everything is phallic because everything was made by men. Men who must remind everyone else (especially other men) that they have a penis.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

From the pao ferro FB to the anarchy inlays, none of this works.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Boys are gonna rock.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

weird flex but okay


----------



## Crungy

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> View attachment 105963
> 
> From the pao ferro FB to the anarchy inlays, none of this works.


I'm kind of getting a Star Trek insignia vibe from it


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> I'm kind of getting a Star Trek insignia vibe from it


I think that's Vinnie working on a reissue.


----------



## bostjan

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> weird flex but okay



Cartoon character guitar collection?


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

Where there's a will there's a chisel.


----------



## spudmunkey

Internet: "Oh my gosh, look at how unprofessional and unpolished that guitar modification looks, to fit a functional piece of Eddie Van Halen-endorsed hardware!"

Mean while, EVH's ghost: 



I kid, I kid...I don't disagree, but did find humor in it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

minarik called, they're sending a cease and desist for ripping off their godawful aesthetic


----------



## Seabeast2000

BC Richarde


----------



## Thesius

KnightBrolaire said:


> man some of these aristides orders are on par with the nuclear watermelon kiesel for the absolute worst finish
> View attachment 105276


I love Aristides but I would not have posted that on social media lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> View attachment 105963
> 
> From the pao ferro FB to the anarchy inlays, none of this works.



I like that that took a picture in the sun to really maximize its total underwhelmingness


----------



## STRHelvete

KnightBrolaire said:


> minarik called, they're sending a cease and desist for ripping off their godawful aesthetic
> View attachment 106015


This is so hideous that I'm actually impressed. It's like some HP Lovecraft signature or something


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> minarik called, they're sending a cease and desist for ripping off their godawful aesthetic
> View attachment 106015


Wasn't this a build from one of the Pointy Guitars FB group? I think he had a video playing it too.

But yeah this is too much effort for a hideous result.


----------



## STRHelvete

I actually wanna know who made that and the backstory


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> Wasn't this a build from one of the Pointy Guitars FB group? I think he had a video playing it too.
> 
> But yeah this is too much effort for a hideous result.


yep. There's a lot of questionable designs popping up in that group tbh.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> yep. There's a lot of questionable designs popping up in that group tbh.


Yeah I agree, pointy and extreme are cool but some of the guys there just have no self control or any sense of aesthetics and design.


----------



## spudmunkey

r/ATBGE


----------



## ElRay

Seabeast2000 said:


> Where there's a will there's a chisel.


… and when there's a chisel, there's a way.


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollow body got into a fight with some aircraft stripper


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> aircraft stripper


Aircraft stripper, eh?


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Aircraft stripper, eh?
> View attachment 106260


Say......


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> Aircraft stripper, eh?
> View attachment 106260


....Y'ALL NEED SOME MILK


----------



## BlackMastodon

What a wild age we live in where people can both anthropomorphize and hyper-sexualize anything. Truly the apex of art. 

Also this thread probably has every single Toone guitar made at this point, but I still think they're pretty rad.


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> What a wild age we live in where people can both anthropomorphize and hyper-sexualize anything.


Rule 34 takes no prisoners.


----------



## John

BlackMastodon said:


> What a wild age we live in where people can both anthropomorphize and hyper-sexualize anything. Truly the apex of art.
> 
> Also this thread probably has every single Toone guitar made at this point, but I still think they're pretty rad.



The former has been around for years. Even before social media, internet, etc. in time took precedence. It wasn't exactly rare to hear of some sleazy old fart giving some inanimate object (usually but not limited to guitars, cars, firearms) a lady's name and throwing such words and desires around for example.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Alright, that meme is more wild than the sexy fighter jet. Somehow terrible blues-dad humour is so much worse than Rule 34 art.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The fighter jet is ironic unintentional humor and off-putting, the Gibson meme is boot-to-the-head internet pollution.


----------



## Furtive Glance

*FLAP FLAP FLAP


----------



## ElRay

John said:


>


I'm a little torn over this one. I'm usually not too keen on the live-edge stuff, but the piece of wood just says, "I'm a guitar dammit!". Plus, it's a multi-scaled headless.

Now, if the shape is actually a "I carved this with an unsharpened spoon", then


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 106344


Kinda nifty-looking design. I don't care for gold hardware, though, and it looks especially out of place here.

However, the guitar looks like it's trying to do a "Super Mario pose." Example:


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 106344



That tele is a class act except for the headstock. This guitar is making me think that perhaps, indeed, I may in fact be Shpongled.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> That tele is a class act except for the headstock. This guitar is making me think that perhaps, indeed, I may in fact be Shpongled.


it's color shifting paint. The body and headstock shift from blue to purple depending on the angle. It's in here because of the godawful gold hardware/pickguard clashing with the paint job


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's color shifting paint. The body and headstock shift from blue to purple depending on the angle. It's in here because of the godawful gold hardware/pickguard clashing with the paint job



Ahhh okay. I like the blue with the hardware etc.. Do not like the purple, or the fact that it's color shifting.


----------



## mastapimp

John said:


>


@CW7


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this jackson is almosssst cool.


----------



## spudmunkey

I...I kinda want it...


----------



## iamaom

Gibbons goldtop Telecaster nitrocellulose lacquer | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Gibbons goldtop Telecaster nitrocellulose lacquer at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Apologies if This was shared before no time to check thoroughly


----------



## bostjan

Dineley said:


> Apologies if This was shared before no time to check thoroughly
> View attachment 106496


Definitely has been shared before.

Definitely should be shared again.

That guitar is the definition of this thread.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea if it weren’t for the mugshot guitar and the various wangcasters this thread would still be on page 3


----------



## STRHelvete

God is dead. We have killed him with our insolence.


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

STRHelvete said:


> God is dead. We have killed him with our insolence.
> 
> View attachment 106531
> 
> 
> View attachment 106532
> 
> 
> View attachment 106533
> 
> 
> View attachment 106534
> 
> 
> View attachment 106535
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106536


Evolute. 

Showing myself out.


----------



## Crungy

That v is kinda cool but have a feeling it plays like shit if there's more of this going on


----------



## BlackMastodon

I don't mind the Hercules beetle aesthetic of it, but I hate giant razorback headstock and holy shit that volute is awful, and they're so proud of it and took so many pictures that I feel kinda bad. Also don't think a single piece of hardware is properly lined up or square when it should be.


----------



## STRHelvete

Best part is it was made my Brian Hoffman from Deicide. It seems he fashions himself as somewhat of a luthier


----------



## bostjan

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 106534
> 
> 
> View attachment 106535


From the front: Mini nosferatu-goblin with goat horns?
Form the side: A tiny hand tickles a sad marshmallow elf.


----------



## lurè




----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


> God is dead. We have killed him with our insolence.
> 
> View attachment 106531
> 
> 
> View attachment 106532
> 
> 
> View attachment 106533
> 
> 
> View attachment 106534
> 
> 
> View attachment 106535
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106536



why does this person hate cowboy chords so much


----------



## CapinCripes

iamaom said:


> Gibbons goldtop Telecaster nitrocellulose lacquer | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Gibbons goldtop Telecaster nitrocellulose lacquer at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106444


So uh what am I looking at exactly in the background? Looks somewhere between a reactor control room and a submarine.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> A tiny hand tickles a sad marshmallow elf.


This is the title of the song that takes up one whole side of your prog double album. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## spudmunkey

CapinCripes said:


> So uh what am I looking at exactly in the background? Looks somewhere between a reactor control room and a submarine.


It's Rockwell Automation’s world headquarters, where research has been proceeding to develop a line of automation products that establishes new standards for quality, technological leadership, and operating excellence. With customer success as their primary focus, work has been proceeding on the crudely conceived idea of an instrument that would not only provide inverse reactive current, for use in unilateral phase detractors, but would also be capable of automatically synchronizing cardinal grammeters. Such an instrument comprised of Dodge gears and bearings, Reliance Electric motors, Allen-Bradley controls, and all monitored by Rockwell Software is Rockwell Automation’s "Retro Encabulator".

Now, basically, the only new principle involved is that instead of power being generated by the relative motion of conductors and fluxes, it’s produced by the modial interaction of magneto-reluctance and capacitive diractance. The original machine had a base plate of prefamulated amulite, surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing in such a way that the two spurving bearings were in a direct line with the panametric fam.

The lineup consisted simply of six hydrocoptic marzelvanes, so fitted to the ambifacient lunar waneshaft that sidefumbling was effectively prevented. The main winding was of the normal lotus o-deltoid type placed in pandemic semi-boloid slots of the stator, every seventh conductor being connected by a non-reversible tremie pipe to the differential girdlespring on the ‘up’ end of the grammeters. Moreover, whenever fluorescence score motion is required, it may also be employed in conjunction with a drawn reciprocation dingle arm to reduce sinusoidal depleneration.

The Retro Encabulator has now reached a high level of development, and it’s being successfully used in the operation of Milford trunions. It’s available soon; wherever Rockwell Automation products are sold.

But amusingly, for that listing:


----------



## Seabeast2000

Rockwell is the Gibson of automation.


----------



## prlgmnr

spudmunkey said:


> The original machine had a base plate of prefamulated amulite, surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing in such a way that the two spurving bearings were in a direct line with the panametric fam.
> 
> The lineup consisted simply of six hydrocoptic marzelvanes, so fitted to the ambifacient lunar waneshaft that sidefumbling was effectively prevented.


It tessellates the human thumb.


----------



## bostjan

I work in the electrical industry, and that looks similar to a control panel at a generation station to me, but I couldn't tell you want any of that stuff does.


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> It's Rockwell Automation’s world headquarters, where research has been proceeding to develop a line of automation products that establishes new standards for quality, technological leadership, and operating excellence. With customer success as their primary focus, work has been proceeding on the crudely conceived idea of an instrument that would not only provide inverse reactive current, for use in unilateral phase detractors, but would also be capable of automatically synchronizing cardinal grammeters. Such an instrument comprised of Dodge gears and bearings, Reliance Electric motors, Allen-Bradley controls, and all monitored by Rockwell Software is Rockwell Automation’s "Retro Encabulator".
> 
> Now, basically, the only new principle involved is that instead of power being generated by the relative motion of conductors and fluxes, it’s produced by the modial interaction of magneto-reluctance and capacitive diractance. The original machine had a base plate of prefamulated amulite, surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing in such a way that the two spurving bearings were in a direct line with the panametric fam.
> 
> The lineup consisted simply of six hydrocoptic marzelvanes, so fitted to the ambifacient lunar waneshaft that sidefumbling was effectively prevented. The main winding was of the normal lotus o-deltoid type placed in pandemic semi-boloid slots of the stator, every seventh conductor being connected by a non-reversible tremie pipe to the differential girdlespring on the ‘up’ end of the grammeters. Moreover, whenever fluorescence score motion is required, it may also be employed in conjunction with a drawn reciprocation dingle arm to reduce sinusoidal depleneration.
> 
> The Retro Encabulator has now reached a high level of development, and it’s being successfully used in the operation of Milford trunions. It’s available soon; wherever Rockwell Automation products are sold.
> 
> But amusingly, for that listing:
> View attachment 106558


Doing God's work


----------



## CanserDYI

prlgmnr said:


> It tessellates the human thumb.


No idea why this reminded me of my favorite joke ever written, and there's no joke thread so here you guys go in this one:

How do you titillate an oscelot?





You oscillate his tit a lot.


----------



## Crungy

Goddamn lmao


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Cannot fucking believe that I'm going to approach my wife with this one. It's all on you, @CanserDYI if she leaves me.

EDIT- She giggled for a few seconds. You're off the hook, dude.


----------



## CanserDYI

Whats the difference between an old bus station and a lobster with implants?


Ones a crusty bus station, the other is a busty crustacean.


----------



## spudmunkey

Something something cunning runts...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Did the joke thread get nuked? 

Thumb tessalation is easily my favourite in joke for this website. I kinda miss Ethereal guitars.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> Something something cunning runts...


 exactly what I was thinking after reading those two posts prior to yours!


----------



## John




----------



## Dayn

John said:


>


Questionable output jack aside, and the obvious lunacy of just completely destroying a guitar... I can at least appreciate that they figured "you know what? Fuck this side in particular" and just cleanly cut it off in one straight line. I respect the commitment, there were clearly no second thoughts.


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


This what I'm going to ship out if I list a guitar for $1000 and a guy offers $700. You want a whole guitar? You pay the whole guitar price!


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> This what I'm going to ship out if I list a guitar for $1000 and a guy offers $700. You want a whole guitar? You pay the whole guitar price!


Modern problems require modern solutions.


----------



## spudmunkey

Scrabblecaster.


----------



## spudmunkey

From the same dude: a short scale bass, with a bigsby:




And also:


----------



## Edika

STRHelvete said:


> God is dead. We have killed him with our insolence.
> 
> View attachment 106531
> 
> 
> View attachment 106532
> 
> 
> View attachment 106533
> 
> 
> View attachment 106534
> 
> 
> View attachment 106535
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106536


Seeing the first photo "Why is this posted here? It doesn'tlook tha bad, the headstock is huge but not that bad", second photo "still not getting...ah ok now I see it!".

Plus made by the Hoffman douche is an immediate no, even without the "volute"!


----------



## WarMachine

STRHelvete said:


> God is dead. We have killed him with our insolence.
> 
> View attachment 106531
> 
> 
> View attachment 106532
> 
> 
> View attachment 106533
> 
> 
> View attachment 106534
> 
> 
> View attachment 106535





STRHelvete said:


> God is dead. We have killed him with our insolence.
> 
> View attachment 106531
> 
> 
> View attachment 106532
> 
> 
> View attachment 106533
> 
> 
> View attachment 106534
> 
> 
> View attachment 106535
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106536


Is that the Bernie Rico Earwig?


----------



## WarMachine

spudmunkey said:


> From the same dude: a short scale bass, with a bigsby:
> 
> View attachment 106715
> 
> 
> And also:
> 
> View attachment 106718
> 
> 
> View attachment 106717



I mean, it would have be easy to swap pickups and other electronics in the matchbox guitar..


----------



## WarMachine

spudmunkey said:


> Scrabblecaster.
> 
> View attachment 106713
> 
> 
> View attachment 106714



Is this for the "we're metal af" guys that wear their guitars high than the beatles?


----------



## JimF

John said:


>



Anyone else notice the behind-bridge pickup for amplified plinkyplonks?


----------



## Crungy

I did not because I was wondering if the reduced body and reverse headstock gave it +10 neck dive


----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



"Nevertune Equipped"


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

JimF said:


> Anyone else notice the behind-bridge pickup for amplified plinkyplonks?


I honestly thought at first the pickup was the bridge. Took a bit of focussing to see the black bridge leaning against it


----------



## John

Free tickets to the gun show:


----------



## bostjan

John said:


> Free tickets to the gun show:


Should have made the pickup selector look like a safety switch. It'd be way too complicated to make the trigger divebomb the whammy bar, but I really want the trigger to be connected to the trem somehow.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Should have made the pickup selector look like a safety switch. It'd be way too complicated to make the trigger divebomb the whammy bar, but I really want the trigger to be connected to the trem somehow.


revolvers don't have dedicated button safeties though.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> revolvers don't have dedicated button safeties though.


*Usually

I've seen at least two that did, hundreds that don't.

I guess the toggle switch could be a cylinder release if it would make you feel better.


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> Should have made the pickup selector look like a safety switch. It'd be way too complicated to make the trigger divebomb the whammy bar, but I really want the trigger to be connected to the trem somehow.


... and the hammer needs to be a momentary kill switch, ala Buckethead.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


> Free tickets to the gun show:


Did anybody notice? Pretty sure this is a Jackson custom shop model, count the frets.


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


> Free tickets to the gun show:



I don't know if it's the same band, but the guitar player for a band that has played at that event before...

How it started:




How it's goin':


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## WarMachine

KnightBrolaire said:


> revolvers don't have dedicated button safeties though.


Could be a double action hammer too tho


----------



## zappatton2

John said:


> Free tickets to the gun show:


I'm pretty sure the only excuse anyone would have for owning this is when their Wangcaster is a little too short-scale.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

zappatton2 said:


> I'm pretty sure the only excuse anyone would have for owning this is when their Wangcaster is a little too short-scale.


Bullseye.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 106741


It also doubles as a diving rod to find free alcohol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 106741



Dave made some wild stuff, absolute legend. RIP.


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dave made some wild stuff, absolute legend. RIP.


Dave's not here (anymore), man.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> Dave's not here (anymore), man.


I feel like we grew up in the same household or something, because I get 100% of your obscure references - and you've commented on a couple of mine, as well!

EDIT: Now that I think about it, I think we just like the exact same comedy!


----------



## STRHelvete

Hollowway said:


> I feel like we grew up in the same household or something, because I get 100% of your obscure references - and you've commented on a couple of mine, as well!
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think about it, I think we just like the exact same comedy!


You guys should totally date.


----------



## John

At least it ended with a bang and not a whimper.


----------



## Seabeast2000

At least he didn't lose another pick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## STRHelvete

KnightBrolaire said:


>


That first one looks like some Final Fantasy shit


----------



## odibrom

If Steve's Hydra is said to be heavy, I imagine these last won't fall behind in weight. Their designs are kind of cool, but a bit (just a tiny bit) over the top...?


----------



## Hollowway

STRHelvete said:


> You guys should totally date.


Date?! We're married!


----------



## STRHelvete

Hollowway said:


> Date?! We're married!


----------



## spudmunkey

Don't tell my girlfriend of 17 years...


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Don't tell my girlfriend of 17 years...


Or your wife of 9 years


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


>


The second picture have me arthritis.


----------



## odibrom

I like to see pictures of people (pretending to be) playing these Extreme ERGs, but what I'd really like would be to listen/see something played out by them...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> I like to see pictures of people (pretending to be) playing these Extreme ERGs, but what I'd really like would be to listen/see something played out by them...





https://twitter.com/kio_designs



There's a video of him in that feed. Sounding a bit like Day at the Beach here and there.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000

Alright last copy/paste from Kio's twitter:


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## JimF

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 106812




"Hello? Yes can I get the worst of both worlds please? Thanks"


----------



## STRHelvete

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 106812


Damn..in 2022 even the Les Pauls are transfender...


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 106825


Only a bass player would do that.


----------



## Thaeon

CanserDYI said:


> No idea why this reminded me of my favorite joke ever written, and there's no joke thread so here you guys go in this one:
> 
> How do you titillate an oscelot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You oscillate his tit a lot.



Incidentally, the company I work for owns then land that about half of the North American Ocelots live on. We're helping with a research project to help them start to repopulate.



BlackMastodon said:


> Did the joke thread get nuked?
> 
> Thumb tessalation is easily my favourite in joke for this website. I kinda miss Ethereal guitars.



Ethereal is still around I believe. Though I don't know how any of those sell. All the human interface parts of those instruments look like they'd be painful. Maybe that's the point?



KnightBrolaire said:


>



These look like something Jean Boudin would play.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 106809


Wow, what's the story on that one?





Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 106810



This one has to be some sort of photoshop, the guitar doesn't seems to be full hollow to allow that amount of shit inside... where's the front of it? I demand to see the front!...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Wow, what's the story on that one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has to be some sort of photoshop, the guitar doesn't seems to be full hollow to allow that amount of shit inside... where's the front of it? I demand to see the front!...


I wish i could read .......Japanese (?)


----------



## Seabeast2000

I lied, just gonna keep posting Kio Tweets.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Crungy

@Seabeast2000 That made me laugh way more than expected holy shit lol


----------



## Crungy

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 106809


Good god that makes my fucking skin crawl


----------



## 77zark77

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 106825


It's a D$ string


----------



## Hollowway

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 106825


“Tell me you have no money without telling me you have no money.”


----------



## Matthew Shelton

What?!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 106825



A cellist I used to play with meticulously unwound the outer winding from one of his strings when it started coming undone and kept using it. He still has that string on his electric cello. So nasty.


----------



## Thaeon

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 106942



I don’t even low-key like that body shape. I high-key like it. The colors though…. Nah.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 106942


I can appreciate this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

*shudders* Hart is still making guitars


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> *shudders* Hart is still making guitars



It's a crime what they did to this perfectly good coffee table


----------



## Crungy

A coffee table turned club you'd use to bludgeon someone with, ogre style.


----------



## mmr007

Perfectly sums up the sarcastic phrase "an attempt was made..."


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 106965
> 
> Perfectly sums up the sarcastic phrase "an attempt was made..."



I didn't expect to see a Matsuda in here.


----------



## BComer

Thaeon said:


> Incidentally, the company I work for owns then land that about half of the North American Ocelots live on. We're helping with a research project to help them start to repopulate.
> 
> 
> 
> Ethereal is still around I believe. Though I don't know how any of those sell. All the human interface parts of those instruments look like they'd be painful. Maybe that's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> These look like something Jean Boudin would play.


It looks like something that would attack spiderman! Amazing looking thing.


----------



## WarMachine

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Only a bass player would do that.


Not on his own. His guitarist would give him the idea after being drunk AF, never expecting him to try it.


----------



## WarMachine

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 106834


Nothing like a nice game of Skee ball before changing strings..


----------



## BComer

KnightBrolaire said:


> *shudders* Hart is still making guitars


It's the most metal thing ever. It's shaped like a hemorrhoid!


----------



## r33per

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 106965
> 
> Perfectly sums up the sarcastic phrase "an attempt was made..."
> View attachment 106966


Bigsby: we have the biggest trem arm.
This: hold my hydro spanner...


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## KnightBrolaire

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


the only cool thing in that pic is the multiscale ironbird


----------



## BlackMastodon

I wanna need to know how much it weighs.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> I wanna need to know how much it weighs.


The 8x12 Bandit or the Ironbird?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> The 8x12 Bandit or the Ironbird?


The upside down cross of Bandits, which according to Peavey's site weigh 40 lbs a pop, that would weigh 320 lbs, but I dunno what all the rest is so let's just hope it's all bolted together with more than deck screws.


----------



## Crungy

Are the amps in the back connected to the cross too? There must be some kind of bracing because all of that has to be pushing a half ton if everything is connected.


----------



## spudmunkey

This set-up always made my laugh, even though I know it's iconic...you can't just have one cab with the head on top. And you can't do two cabs with the head on top unless...I don't know...you have them spaced apart and then put a bridge across them...so you're either always going to use all three cabs*, or extra furniture. 






*OK, so that should be "at least" three cabs...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



HE'LL YEAH HAIL SATAN AND CRANK THAT PEAVEY BROTHER







KnightBrolaire said:


> the only cool thing in that pic is the multiscale ironbird



Did you somehow miss the inverted crucifix of bandits? Thats the kvltest shit mortal eyes have ever gazed upon.



BlackMastodon said:


> The upside down cross of Bandits, which according to Peavey's site weigh 40 lbs a pop, that would weigh 320 lbs, but I dunno what all the rest is so let's just hope it's all bolted together with more than deck screws.



666lbs


----------



## BlackMastodon

wheresthefbomb said:


> 666lbs


I hate myself for not thinking of this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> HE'LL YEAH HAIL SATAN AND CRANK THAT PEAVEY BROTHER
> 
> View attachment 107074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow miss the inverted crucifix of bandits? Thats the kvltest shit mortal eyes have ever gazed upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 666lbs


I said what I said. The ironbird is cool. I could give a fuck about all that effort to sound like spooky surf music smh


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> I said what I said. The ironbird is cool. I could give a fuck about all that effort to sound like spooky surf music smh


Isn't metal essentially all really just "spooky surf music," though?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> Isn't metal essentially all really just "spooky surf music," though?



All the best things are secretly just surf and spaghetti western.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> All the best things are secretly just surf and spaghetti western.



So its all bullshit since 1965? Always has been? gun? astronaut?


----------



## bostjan

Seriously, though, play Miserlou through an HM-2 and you have the basis for death metal, or, if your production quality doing so is shitty enough, black metal. Play Rumble with your amp dimed and you have sludge/stoner metal. Play Wipe Out backwards with distortion and you have half of the fills on _Kill Em All_. Play Wipe Out on double bass with a snare on the accents and there you have the opening to Painkiller. It's all just surf music with less reverb, more distortion, and a small twist.


----------



## STRHelvete

bostjan said:


> Isn't metal essentially all really just "spooky surf music," though?


No. Goth is quite literally spooky surf rock


----------



## Seabeast2000

STRHelvete said:


> No. Goth is quite literally spooky surf rock



*Puts on Sisters Of Mercy


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> So its all bullshit since 1965? Always has been? gun? astronaut?





bostjan said:


> Seriously, though, play Miserlou through an HM-2 and you have the basis for death metal, or, if your production quality doing so is shitty enough, black metal. Play Rumble with your amp dimed and you have sludge/stoner metal. Play Wipe Out backwards with distortion and you have half of the fills on _Kill Em All_. Play Wipe Out on double bass with a snare on the accents and there you have the opening to Painkiller. It's all just surf music with less reverb, more distortion, and a small twist.





STRHelvete said:


> No. Goth is quite literally spooky surf rock



and at the nexus of it all you get to Have a Nice Life


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Seriously, though, play Miserlou through an HM-2 and you have the basis for death metal, or, if your production quality doing so is shitty enough, black metal. Play Rumble with your amp dimed and you have sludge/stoner metal. Play Wipe Out backwards with distortion and you have half of the fills on _Kill Em All_. Play Wipe Out on double bass with a snare on the accents and there you have the opening to Painkiller. It's all just surf music with less reverb, more distortion, and a small twist.



All Metallica is Just Got Paid. Scoop this.


----------



## bostjan

Surf Rock + keyboards + leather outfits = Goth
Surf Rock + distortion + black tshirts = Metal
Surf Rock + shouting + sneakers = Skate Punk


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Isn't metal essentially all really just "spooky surf music," though?


Nah but black metal is literally surf music with extra distortion. Doesn't really hold true for the other subgenres as they're not as reliant on reverb and tremolo picking.
behold my favorite meme subgenre besides bardcore


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Wow hahaha these are great. Surfin' Moon is absolutely dripping spaghetti western swag.


----------



## bostjan

IDK. Dick Dale was a huge fan of tremolo picking, exotic scales, chromatic stuff, tribal drum beats, sometimes harmonies, and every once in a while: either a banshee-shriek or a guttural low pitch "Dick Dale." Sounds like proto-death metal to me.


----------



## odibrom

Hey fellows, where are the funny guitars?


----------



## STRHelvete

Here ya go


----------



## bostjan

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 107094
> 
> Here ya go


How do you even play spooky surf music on it?


----------



## spudmunkey

STRHelvete said:


> No. Goth is quite literally spooky surf rock


----------



## Crungy




----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


>


I love how, on the second neck, the frets get closer together, and then farther apart, as you go toward the bridge. I'd also like to see someone play that without it looking super awkward. But maybe the greater idea here is something I can get behind, which is adding tiny guitars onto other things. Maybe whoever did this could make a sort of career out of that. For example, if my chair at the dinner table had a tiny guitar sticking out of the armrest, that'd be pretty weird in a cool way. Maybe put tiny guitars into things like park benches, car dashboards (who needs the airbag anyway), bank teller counters, supermarket shopping carts, etc.


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> I love how, on the second neck, the frets get closer together, and then farther apart, as you go toward the bridge. I'd also like to see someone play that without it looking super awkward. But maybe the greater idea here is something I can get behind, which is adding tiny guitars onto other things. Maybe whoever did this could make a sort of career out of that. For example, if my chair at the dinner table had a tiny guitar sticking out of the armrest, that'd be pretty weird in a cool way. Maybe put tiny guitars into things like park benches, car dashboards (who needs the airbag anyway), bank teller counters, supermarket shopping carts, etc.



I love how the tiny mandolin neck is made from a bass neck with a huge headstock. The Floyd nut on it is an inspired choice (or necessary due to the break angle to the tuners).


----------



## Crungy

I can't tell if the StratoMando is a poor quality photo or a terrible rendering of a guitar, given the crazy mando frets. Either way it's a bigass wtf


----------



## BlackMastodon

You can't convince me that those frets weren't drawn on, freehand, in silver sharpie.


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> You can't convince me that those frets weren't drawn on, freehand, in silver sharpie.


Nah, it's the newest thing: truthiness temperment.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Nah, it's the newest thing: truthiness temperment.



Factchecked Fretting System


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> All the best things are secretly just surf and spaghetti western.



The more I think about this, the more I see it.


----------



## Crungy

Holy shit yeah lol


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Looking up some info on the Tom Anderson neck joint design somehow got me onto the old Ed Roman archives. As I navigated the inane ranting and horrendous formatting I stumbled upon this absolute gem of SSO meta humor:


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> … Play Wipe Out backwards with distortion …


Challenge accepted!


----------



## bostjan

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Looking up some info on the Tom Anderson neck joint design somehow got me onto the old Ed Roman archives. As I navigated the inane ranting and horrendous formatting I stumbled upon this absolute gem of SSO meta humor:
> 
> View attachment 107220


That is so perfectly awful! Just when you open your eyes after wincing from hearing Ed Roman's name, you see the gigantic DMAG inlay!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@bostjan It's even better that it's a 5 string.


----------



## bostjan

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @bostjan It's even better that it's a 5 string.


Well, that just goes with the whole DMAG thing. If anyone doesn't know about Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory, I recommend looking him up. He had a battle with some wikipedia moderators that somehow spilled onto this forum a very long time ago, and it was absolutely hilarious. Basically, he's a heavy metal mandolin player who claims to have invented basically everything and thinks he's better than everyone else. I don't want to spoil the story for any of the uninitiated as to whether he's talented or not or whether he invented seven string guitars and five string guitars or not, but, as for the former, you have to hear his playing - don't just look at the musicians who have played with him.


----------



## spudmunkey

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @bostjan It's even better that it's a 5 string.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Looking up some info on the Tom Anderson neck joint design somehow got me onto the old Ed Roman archives. As I navigated the inane ranting and horrendous formatting I stumbled upon this absolute gem of SSO meta humor:
> 
> View attachment 107220



okay but that finish fucking rules


----------



## lurè




----------



## pahulkster

Ok I can't be the only one


----------



## 77zark77

the ducks are ok for me


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 107328


It's like a guitar, if it came from the Cronenberged dimension


----------



## CanserDYI

pahulkster said:


> Ok I can't be the only one


Nope. Balls.


----------



## WarMachine

CanserDYI said:


> Nope. Balls.


Hemorrhoid


----------



## Crungy

I was thinking it looked a beef curtain-y if you knowmsayn


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 107326
> View attachment 107327
> View attachment 107328


This post deserves a "mind blowing" meme...


----------



## Tree

Found browsing local listings on the Verb


----------



## Crungy

I wonder if the NHL would tell them not to sell because it's most likely not licensed by the NHL even though they slapped an NHL logo on it.


----------



## Tree

Crungy said:


> I wonder if the NHL would tell them not to sell because it's most likely not licensed by the NHL even though they slapped an NHL logo on it.


Maybe they should just take a cut of the “$3000” it cost to build


----------



## Crungy

If someone paid 3k for that I have a bridge to sell them...


----------



## Bodes

Tree said:


> Found browsing local listings on the Verb
> 
> View attachment 107336
> View attachment 107337


What is up with the body part of the neck joint being that much wider than the neck???
Although, if you are only playing Seven Nation Army at the rink, you don't need to go up to the tweedily-deedily part of the ferret.


----------



## spudmunkey

Bodes said:


> What is up with the body part of the neck joint being that much wider than the neck???


That's pretty common on DIY builds, and not uncommon on guitars from earlier decades of electric guitars.


----------



## vilk




----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> View attachment 107401


Haha count to the 12th fret and look where it is with respect to the bridge and nut


----------



## Crungy

I was admiring the crowded tuner placement


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm confused by the headstock/handle....is it zig-zag-shaped just because the builder thought it would be more like a headstock? There aren't any Master Sword designs that have a handle like that, right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> I'm confused by the headstock/handle....is it zig-zag-shaped just because the builder thought it would be more like a headstock? There aren't any Master Sword designs that have a handle like that, right?


no. Master sword has never had a handle like that. just a jank ass build


----------



## WarMachine

NGL, I'd like it if the headstock wasn't fucked


----------



## spudmunkey

Spoiler: boob


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Crungy

These are worth 15k?


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> These are worth 15k?
> View attachment 107417


What is it made of, un-obtanium? Irrationalium Pricium? Or is it Covidium?


----------



## Crungy

Yes


----------



## Seabeast2000

George Jetsonium


----------



## Kaura

Crungy said:


> These are worth 15k?
> View attachment 107417



That's honestly pretty cool but 15k cool? Nah...


----------



## odibrom

Kaura said:


> That's honestly pretty cool but 15k cool? Nah...



We were speculating about the guitar's used materials, but yes, I agree, looks cool, just not 15k cool...


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


>




I absolutely love that he asked Gibson to make this for him before buying a knockoff on the Internet. What a guy.


----------



## John

vilk said:


> View attachment 107401


----------



## chipchappy

John said:


>


missed opportunity putting the killswtich right where the x/swastika is on charlie's forehead


----------



## vilk

I bet lots of folks here might recognize that one but I can't believe it's a Dave Mustaine signature ESP


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> View attachment 107471
> 
> View attachment 107472
> 
> 
> View attachment 107473
> 
> I bet lots of folks here might recognize that one but I can't believe it's a Dave Mustaine signature ESP


ngl the zaku gundam axe is done pretty well.


----------



## Crungy

I don't know shit about Gundam but it looks a lot better than the LoZ "guitar". 

That ESP was a Dave sig? What the hell...


----------



## Bodes

I dunno... I kinda always wanted one of those Axxions....


----------



## spudmunkey

The Luddite model, Pleb configuration, by Specimen guitars. For the low-low price of $4600


> The Luddite PLEB is my new budget model. It sports all of the features you expect from a Specimen guitar but none of the adornment or tricky business I often get into. Of course it sports the fantastic non adjustable steel reinforcement all Specimen instruments enjoy.








And don't forget the Halfling Luddite...$6,800.





Also from Specimen guitars,and I know this will trigger some folks: "Stratocaster with slotted headstock", $3,800


> "The slotted headstock with it’s enhanced break angle over the nut, imparts a superior vibrational embedment into the neck, with extra sustain and shimmering harmonics."







Also from Specimen, BOSCH promotional guitars:







And finally, also from Specimen guitars, the Royale Premiere. $38,000.

At least this one *looks* like it could be a $38,000 guitar, especially with the custom tailpiece, headstock adornment, and pickup bezel hardware.




The reason I'm posting it here, though...that damned headstock.


> The headstock and body of this instrument are inspired by the sinewy horror of a praying mantis.





> Both the D and G strings have banjo tuners that can be used for special drop-tuning effects.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

spudmunkey said:


> The Luddite model, Pleb configuration, by Specimen guitars. For the low-low price of $4600
> 
> 
> View attachment 107682
> View attachment 107683
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget the Halfling Luddite...$6,800.
> View attachment 107687
> View attachment 107688
> 
> 
> 
> Also from Specimen guitars,and I know this will trigger some folks: "Stratocaster with slotted headstock", $3,800
> 
> View attachment 107684
> 
> 
> 
> Also from Specimen, BOSCH promotional guitars:
> View attachment 107685
> 
> View attachment 107686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, also from Specimen guitars, the Royale Premiere. $38,000.
> 
> At least this one *looks* like it could be a $38,000 guitar, especially with the custom tailpiece, headstock adornment, and pickup bezel hardware.
> 
> View attachment 107691
> 
> 
> The reason I'm posting it here, though...that damned headstock.
> 
> 
> View attachment 107689
> View attachment 107690


Whatever he is smoking, I want some.


----------



## Crungy

You can get that or get a Krappy guitar for 2-3% the cost.


----------



## NickS

Yeah, but Krappy's don't come with "fantastic non adjustable steel reinforcement". Surely that's worth 97% more.....


----------



## spudmunkey

NickS said:


> Yeah, but Krappy's don't come with "fantastic non adjustable steel reinforcement". Surely that's worth 97% more.....


The way percentages work, the Specimen would be 3,300-5,000% more


----------



## NickS

So which one is a better deal?


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## John

a u t h e n t i c .


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> And finally, also from Specimen guitars, the Royale Premiere. $38,000.
> 
> At least this one *looks* like it could be a $38,000 guitar, especially with the custom tailpiece, headstock adornment, and pickup bezel hardware.
> 
> View attachment 107691
> 
> 
> The reason I'm posting it here, though...that damned headstock.
> 
> 
> View attachment 107689
> View attachment 107690


Praying mantis my ass, that’s a guitar with a built in anatomy lesson. Do they have a female version too?


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


> a u t h e n t i c .



"Hi, Mike? Hi, it's Bear from Bear's Guitar and Small Engine Repair. Yeah, I finished the guitar. I couldn't figure out how to get a new wire to the switch and didn't have a long drill bit, so I carved out a channel on the back. What did I use? No, not a Shaper Origin. No, not a plunge router....No, not a Dremmel, no. Snowblower. *awkward silence* I said I used a snowblower. Nah *looks back at guitar, chuckles nervously*, once I paint it up you 'll never be able to tell."


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## MrWulf

out of literally every pickup in the world why you shove a fucking EMG on it? Not that EMG is bad, I love them, but like, why?


----------



## pahulkster

Had to get that one down while abortions are still legal


----------



## wheresthefbomb

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



*CHUG CHUG* WHAT THE FUCK IS UP CMA 2022!?!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


Zakk Wylde owned? Notice the seller.


----------



## Leviathus

C'mon, who doesn't wanna try that thing?


----------



## lost_horizon

Carmine Street Guitars by Rick Kelly USA.

When I said recessed tuners this is not what i meant!

Pickups look like a bad case of blackheads!

No access Neck heel? That's gotta be 3 inches of wood and i would know...

P.S. to adjust the truss rod you have to remove the neck....


----------



## Soya

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


I would always joke with friends whenever they bought a new acoustic "so you gonna put an Emg in it?" and amazingly here's an actual case heh


----------



## odibrom

lost_horizon said:


> Carmine Street Guitars by Rick Kelly USA.
> 
> When I said recessed tuners this is not what i meant!
> 
> Pickups look like a bad case of blackheads!
> 
> No access Neck heel? That's gotta be 3 inches of wood and i would know...
> 
> P.S. to adjust the truss rod you have to remove the neck....



It's made for thick tone...


----------



## Neon_Knight_

odibrom said:


> It's made for thick tone...


Oh...I thought it was made out of spite to all guitarists.


----------



## Seabeast2000

that selector switch seems to be a guaranteed full time bridge pickup option.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

> Post: "Just finished this guitar about a week ago. Took some pictures of me trying (and failing) to sell it."
> 
> Commenter: "Just curious, how much are you asking, and what are some of the details?"
> 
> His reply: "I had it appraised at about 4,000 so that’s what I listed asking at with room to negotiate. Personally I think it’s more of the 2500-3000 range but I’m always ok with people giving me more money if they wanted to. It’s a black walnut body with a sycamore neck and headstock and Indian rosewood fingerboard. Gibson fret scale."



I did confirm that his profile says he lives in the US, so those prices mentioned above are, in theory, USD.





That pickup's so close to the bridge, it probably thinks it's a piezo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

h


spudmunkey said:


> I did confirm that his profile says he lives in the US, so those prices mentioned above are, in theory, USD.
> 
> View attachment 107940
> 
> View attachment 107941
> 
> That pickup's so close to the bridge, it probably thinks it's a piezo.


hooo boy if he thinks that hunk of firewood is worth 4k, then i should sell my plywood build from highschool for that


----------



## spudmunkey

Well...I mean, lumber prices are a bit high...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## vilk

Thats a nununono


----------



## Bodes

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 107952
> 
> View attachment 107953
> 
> View attachment 107954
> 
> View attachment 107955
> 
> 
> View attachment 107956
> 
> View attachment 107957
> 
> 
> View attachment 107958


I'm impressed by this one. Although, not sure if I'd want to twiddle Dime's blue knob... or his Wang bar...

I'll let myself out.


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> View attachment 107959
> 
> View attachment 107960
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a nununono


Sprung from Nuno's crotch...


----------



## WarMachine

spudmunkey said:


> The Luddite model, Pleb configuration, by Specimen guitars. For the low-low price of $4600
> 
> 
> View attachment 107682
> View attachment 107683
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget the Halfling Luddite...$6,800.
> View attachment 107687
> View attachment 107688
> 
> 
> 
> Also from Specimen guitars,and I know this will trigger some folks: "Stratocaster with slotted headstock", $3,800
> 
> View attachment 107684
> 
> 
> 
> Also from Specimen, BOSCH promotional guitars:
> View attachment 107685
> 
> View attachment 107686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, also from Specimen guitars, the Royale Premiere. $38,000.
> 
> At least this one *looks* like it could be a $38,000 guitar, especially with the custom tailpiece, headstock adornment, and pickup bezel hardware.
> 
> View attachment 107691
> 
> 
> The reason I'm posting it here, though...that damned headstock.
> 
> 
> View attachment 107689
> View attachment 107690


When the guys from the hills have eyes take up guitar builds


----------



## WarMachine

spudmunkey said:


> Well...I mean, lumber prices are a bit high...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107944
> 
> View attachment 107942
> 
> 
> View attachment 107943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107948
> 
> View attachment 107949
> 
> View attachment 107950
> 
> View attachment 107951


Only good thing about that room is the Lost Boys poster on the wall.


----------



## spudmunkey

I actually don't have the _novelty_ of the top-hat-shaped headstock, or the Dimebag-shaped ML-ish body. However...needless to say, the novelty would be as show/art pieces, and not daily-drivers.


----------



## STRHelvete

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 107952
> 
> View attachment 107953
> 
> View attachment 107954
> 
> View attachment 107955
> 
> 
> View attachment 107956
> 
> View attachment 107957
> 
> 
> View attachment 107958


I literally said out loud 

"Wut?" 
"Oh...oh no"
"Oh no.."
"OH. Oh, NO"


----------



## Seabeast2000

if you get a Nuno double neck, it better come with a pair of 27" waist bell bottoms.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 107952
> 
> View attachment 107953
> 
> View attachment 107954
> 
> View attachment 107955
> 
> 
> View attachment 107956
> 
> View attachment 107957
> 
> 
> View attachment 107958


I want guitarception - a guitar shaped like Dimebag playing the guitar shaped like Dimebag playing the guitar shaped like Dimebag playing the guitar shaped like Dimebag... but then, unfortunately, the only person who could ever play the guitar without breaking the pattern would be Dimebag. hmm

Okay, maybe if we start with a guitar shaped like me...


----------



## MFB

That 'Dime From Hell' - given that it's literally his shape, it's no longer a Dean From Hell - is legitimately the funniest fucking guitar I've ever seen


----------



## soul_lip_mike

2002 Washburn Dimebag Dime 333 aka “The Dean From Hell” in Transparent Cobalt Finish! FREE CONUS Shipping! OHSC! | Reverb


Comes With the Original Hardshell Case (which is about the size of a small Buick!). And Yes I know this a Washburn Not a Dean, but I think this is Washburn Stick in the Eye to Dean as They Sued Them for Design Infringement. Highly Collectable and Plays Just as Loud and Outrageous as It Looks! Des...




reverb.com





$4500 for a shitty washburn import. I used to own one of these and I got it for $425.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 107952
> 
> View attachment 107953
> 
> View attachment 107954
> 
> View attachment 107955
> 
> 
> View attachment 107956
> 
> View attachment 107957
> 
> 
> View attachment 107958


Coming soon to reverb for $3333 because dime and 3!


----------



## Neon_Knight_

spudmunkey said:


> I did confirm that his profile says he lives in the US, so those prices mentioned above are, in theory, USD.
> 
> View attachment 107940
> 
> View attachment 107941
> 
> That pickup's so close to the bridge, it probably thinks it's a piezo.


Perhaps he meant cents not dollars...


----------



## BlackMastodon

The Dimebag Dimebag is fucking incredible, but I started to feel bad for laughing at the other builds.


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

John said:


>





soul_lip_mike said:


> 2002 Washburn Dimebag Dime 333 aka “The Dean From Hell” in Transparent Cobalt Finish! FREE CONUS Shipping! OHSC! | Reverb
> 
> 
> Comes With the Original Hardshell Case (which is about the size of a small Buick!). And Yes I know this a Washburn Not a Dean, but I think this is Washburn Stick in the Eye to Dean as They Sued Them for Design Infringement. Highly Collectable and Plays Just as Loud and Outrageous as It Looks! Des...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4500 for a shitty washburn import. I used to own one of these and I got it for $425.


But dat flame top!!!


----------



## Crungy

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 108083


I think that's cool as fuck though maybe the most uncomfortable guitar to play ever


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> I think that's cool as fuck though maybe the most uncomfortable guitar to play ever


Don't step on it.


----------



## Dayn

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 108083


Should've been black with a coiled snake and the phrase 'don't tread on me'.


----------



## odibrom

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> But dat flame top!!!



Is that real? I mean, is that a quality Washburn guitar? The flame is either graphic or really bad looking/finished/worked... and 3.5k for a guitar that looks like 500 tops... wow...


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> Is that real? I mean, is that a quality Washburn guitar? The flame is either graphic or really bad looking/finished/worked... and 3.5k for a guitar that looks like 500 tops... wow...


I suspect it's not real, given how the flame stops next to the lightning bolts:


----------



## Hollowway

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 108083


I stared at it for a couple seconds waiting for the image to fully load before I realized it actually looked like that, lol


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> I suspect it's not real, given how the flame stops next to the lightning bolts:
> View attachment 108096


My thoughts exactly... it just looks bad...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

another hart "guitar"


----------



## odibrom

... a guitar maybe too pointy? The EMG is brand new, they say... this was on my local Facebook marketplace...


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> another hart "guitar"
> View attachment 108233



It's like a Ritter, but bad. A Shitter, if you will.


----------



## BlackMastodon

odibrom said:


> ... a guitar maybe too pointy? The EMG is brand new, they say... this was on my local Facebook marketplace...


Never thought I'd see the day that someone would attempt an ergo-Warlock. 

This is is the guitar version of Crocs.


----------



## spudmunkey

It's like if Guild made a Warlock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> It's like a Ritter, but bad. A Shitter, if you will.


A shart to be exact.


----------



## vilk

odibrom said:


> ... a guitar maybe too pointy? The EMG is brand new, they say... this was on my local Facebook marketplace...


----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


> ... a guitar maybe too pointy? The EMG is brand new, they say... this was on my local Facebook marketplace...


I was thinking Gumby Fan


----------



## Tree

odibrom said:


> ... a guitar maybe too pointy? The EMG is brand new, they say... this was on my local Facebook marketplace...


I was thinking this looked more like Ditto the pokemon than anything except not pink. Googling to find an image to post lead me to the discovery that they are now sometimes this exact color


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Tree said:


> I was thinking this looked more like Ditto the pokemon than anything except not pink. Googling to find an image to post lead me to the discovery that they are now sometimes this exact color


I'm not sorry


----------



## Masoo2

There's a Schecter KM7 MKIII Standard on Reverb that I just can't bring myself to post pics from...absolutely awful

Look for yourself if you dare - https://reverb.com/item/55423228-cu...-iii-keith-merrow-signature-toxic-smoke-green

"*Customized with carving, ONE OF A KIND."
"TLDR: I carefully customized this with a Dremel and it looks bad*ss. Now the looks match the killer tone you get from this beast."*


----------



## Seabeast2000

Masoo2 said:


> There's a Schecter KM7 MKIII Standard on Reverb that I just can't bring myself to post pics from...absolutely awful
> 
> Look for yourself if you dare - https://reverb.com/item/55423228-cu...-iii-keith-merrow-signature-toxic-smoke-green
> 
> "*Customized with carving, ONE OF A KIND."
> "TLDR: I carefully customized this with a Dremel and it looks bad*ss. Now the looks match the killer tone you get from this beast."*


Drugs?
Oh nvm, pack of strings included.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> Drugs?


(...)
I was betting on a chewing dog... probably not liking the payer's/owner's guitar skills... this would be a better story...


----------



## spudmunkey

Masoo2 said:


> There's a Schecter KM7 MKIII Standard on Reverb that I just can't bring myself to post pics from...absolutely awful
> 
> Look for yourself if you dare - https://reverb.com/item/55423228-cu...-iii-keith-merrow-signature-toxic-smoke-green
> 
> "*Customized with carving, ONE OF A KIND."
> "TLDR: I carefully customized this with a Dremel and it looks bad*ss. Now the looks match the killer tone you get from this beast."*


I love how the body is supposed to look like the scars of being ridden hard, toured, etc... but the headstock, the part most likely to get damaged even in guitars listed as "mint"*, is still pristine somehow.


(*what I mean is people who say "mint condition, aside from a chip in the headstock")


----------



## Hollowway

I like how he said, “customized with a Dremel” in a non sarcastic way.


----------



## STRHelvete

*insert theme played with guitar*


----------



## Crungy

Speaking of "mint condition" and while not as bad I can't believe this person is trying to charge $3500 for this bass calling it mint and puts a strap button ON THE FRONT OF THE BODY


----------



## Crungy

I saw one that's even worse than that, this was on my local Craigslist a year or two ago and was also charging top dollar


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crungy said:


> Speaking of "mint condition" and while not as bad I can't believe this person is trying to charge $3500 for this bass calling it mint and puts a strap button ON THE FRONT OF THE BODY
> View attachment 108400



It's a 22 year old GWB1. Brand new GWB1005s are that much. 

Of course a seller with one [1] feedback. 

I'm just annoyed that they didn't explain or mention it.


----------



## CanserDYI

^i think both of those are for touchstyle guys, but Jesus Christ kill it with fire.


----------



## Crungy

Oh shit I didn't know new ones were that expensive. I saw the one feedback rating too, maybe it's his first rodeo. 

The Ibanez stra button is bad but the one on that Warwick just pisses me off. I get it if someone is a player that just doesn't play in upper registers but come on!


----------



## spudmunkey

I have no reason to think this isn't impeccably built, but I've always hated the look of neck joints that look like the neck is mounted way out from the body. It just screams "amature" to me whenever I see it (even if it's totally not the case) because you see this on a lot of homemade guitars.


----------



## Crungy

It's too exposed and if the neck took the slightest hit it would go out of tune.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

TIL fretted cellos are not as common as I thought they might be. There are actually fretboard overlay stickers that let you apply a decal on the fingerboard with raised frets on it. https://www.ebay.com/itm/173737397172

A demo of them (the first demo is a little rough, but the 2nd one is better, as he gets used to them):


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I have no reason to think this isn't impeccably built, but I've always hated the look of neck joints that look like the neck is mounted way out from the body. It just screams "amature" to me whenever I see it (even if it's totally not the case) because you see this on a lot of homemade guitars.
> 
> View attachment 108548


Jesus, that neck is in the next county. Mounting it that far away from the body takes some real forethought. And it’s creeping me out, for some reason, too.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Edika

spudmunkey said:


> I have no reason to think this isn't impeccably built, but I've always hated the look of neck joints that look like the neck is mounted way out from the body. It just screams "amature" to me whenever I see it (even if it's totally not the case) because you see this on a lot of homemade guitars.
> 
> View attachment 108548



I see your fretboard way out and I raise you, or better yet bury, the fretboard really in!


----------



## Edika

At least this guitar only used an Ibanez neck and they guy made the body and it was not a hack job on an Ibanez body. Not necessarily bad but not super great either.


----------



## spudmunkey

It's only a Sterling...but still.


----------



## Leviathus

Ohh my lord.


----------



## Crungy

Fuck me dead that's rough! 

I don't love that ibanez but I definitely don't hate it. I'd give it 2.5 out 4 sausages. 


Edika said:


> At least this guitar only used an Ibanez neck and they guy made the body and it was not a hack job on an Ibanez body. Not necessarily bad but not super great either.
> View attachment 108585


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> It's only a Sterling...but still.
> 
> View attachment 108586


Oh no, the neck broke!!!! Meh, I'll just use JB weld and glue it back in place, no one will notice!

Side note- what's going on with the intonation adjustment?



spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 108583



That's perfect for this thread. I almost love it, but I just can't.


----------



## Alberto7

spudmunkey said:


> I have no reason to think this isn't impeccably built, but I've always hated the look of neck joints that look like the neck is mounted way out from the body. It just screams "amature" to me whenever I see it (even if it's totally not the case) because you see this on a lot of homemade guitars.
> 
> View attachment 108548


I would (or maybe wouldn't?) like to see a full pic of that guitar. Having the neck so far out seems to have pushed the bridge way in closer to the neck joint. Don't like that look.

The only guitar I kinda forgive that does something similar (though not nearly to that extent) is the Gibson SG.


----------



## spudmunkey

Alberto7 said:


> I would (or maybe wouldn't?) like to see a full pic of that guitar. Having the neck so far out seems to have pushed the bridge way in closer to the neck joint. Don't like that look.




Yeah it has. I wonder if maybe it was originally designed for a 24-fret neck? The only other image of it I can find (that isn't just the headstock):


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000

SURPRISE!!!


----------



## Hollowway

bostjan said:


> Oh no, the neck broke!!!! Meh, I'll just use JB weld and glue it back in place, no one will notice!
> 
> Side note- what's going on with the intonation adjustment?


Even the bridge is giving the finger to that repair job.


----------



## runbirdman

Complete with FUCK OFF! inlays with what appears to be a ghost “middle finger” on a fret. The middle finger is cracking me up too. If I just saw the body, I may think this was a decently executed build, but that neck is a spectacular failure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some blues boomer bought a guild x88 and butchered it. I died a bit inside seeing this shit:


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> some blues boomer bought a guild x88 and butchered it. I died a bit inside seeing this shit:
> View attachment 108882


I hope the shaming is brutal and unceasing.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 108583



So much potential.



spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 109019
> 
> View attachment 109020



I like their design sensibility in a broad sense but hate the way they brought the parts together.


----------



## Hollowway

wheresthefbomb said:


> So much potential.
> 
> 
> 
> I like their design sensibility in a broad sense but hate the way they brought the parts together.


And the fact that there’s an ikea table missing a few parts.


----------



## Leviathus

KnightBrolaire said:


> some blues boomer bought a guild x88 and butchered it. I died a bit inside seeing this shit:
> View attachment 108882


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hollowway said:


> And the fact that there’s an ikea table missing a few parts.


I was gonna say that they tried to build a guitar entirely out it cutting boards but Ikea side table is also very plausible.


----------



## Crungy

I'm on the fence of liking or really hating the headstock. The body kind of looks like a 1950's toilet seat.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Crungy said:


> I'm on the fence of liking or really hating the headstock. The body kind of looks like a 1950's toilet seat.


A retro Ernie Ball Bongo?


----------



## Crungy

Exactly! The Bongo is the ultimate toilet seat instrument, and you can use it's can opener headstock on it to open the sardine can headstock on the retro toilet guitar!


----------



## WarMachine

Crungy said:


> I'm on the fence of liking or really hating the headstock. The body kind of looks like a 1950's toilet seat.


Either that or the carpet of a late 80s, early 90s arcade or something from the jetsons.


----------



## spudmunkey

They look more..."complete" when, well, completed.


----------



## spudmunkey

A lot of interesting designs, but...still weird.


----------



## Crungy

Interesting and unsettling for some reason


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> A lot of interesting designs, but...still weird.
> 
> View attachment 109031
> 
> View attachment 109030



Send noods... I mean nudes, shit, front photos...


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

spudmunkey said:


> It's only a Sterling...but still.
> 
> View attachment 108586


I don’t understand why this is here? Just looks like a well used shovel to me?


----------



## Hollowway

Crungy said:


> Interesting and unsettling for some reason


100%. That skin back looking one is creeping me the fuck out. “It puts the lotion on the back of the guitar.”


----------



## Crungy

It has that surrealistic horror vibe to it, fuck that lol


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> They look more..."complete" when, well, completed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109027
> 
> View attachment 109028
> 
> View attachment 109029



Looks even more like a toilet.



spudmunkey said:


> A lot of interesting designs, but...still weird.
> 
> View attachment 109031
> 
> View attachment 109030



Looks like a lot of fun to clean.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

new trend...

fur to hide burl


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


gobson


----------



## spudmunkey

> I joke, but maybe Gibson wouldn’t have financial troubles if they fixed the Les Paul like I did.



The full story: https://www.premierguitar.com/reader-guitar-of-the-month-more-paul


----------



## spudmunkey

Formerly a Guild Flying Star:



> A Leslie West devotee turned an '80s "pointy" guitar into a more playable companion with a hand-painted homage to his hero.





> I would get [...] laughed at, if I showed up for a blues jam with this pointy guitar. Something had to be done. I decided to draw radiuses and cut off all the points on a band saw, and then primed/painted those areas. Next came the custom paint job, which was done freehand by my wife and is based on the album cover of Mountain's _Climbing_.
> 
> 
> This is now a total custom job that I find to be a good-looking, good-sounding, good-playing guitar. I have a modest guitar collection. Without fail, when I have musicians over, this is the guitar everyone gravitates to, asking questions about it, and they all want to play it.



The full story: https://www.premierguitar.com/pro-advice/reader-guitar-of-the-month/guild-flying-star-x-88


----------



## Seabeast2000

M3CHK1LLA said:


> new trend...
> 
> fur to hide burl


Fur binding 2023


----------



## spudmunkey

Man, these are a gold mine...



> Naturally, if you're a musician and guitar collector for this long, eventually you'll get around to building your own. I decided to go all in at building one based on the state shape of West Virginia. If you live in Kansas, or Nebraska, or some of the other Midwestern states, building a state-shaped guitar might not be too difficult. But, if you live in West Virginia, that can be a challenge!



The full story:








Reader Guitar of the Month: The Mountaineer


With a little help from his friends, a West Virginia musician builds a blue-and-gold 6-string replica of his home state.




www.premierguitar.com


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Man, these are a gold mine...
> 
> 
> 
> The full story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reader Guitar of the Month: The Mountaineer
> 
> 
> With a little help from his friends, a West Virginia musician builds a blue-and-gold 6-string replica of his home state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.premierguitar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109259
> View attachment 109261



I went to West Virginia once, to officiate a friend's wedding. It was hot and I hated it, just like I hate this.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> Man, these are a gold mine...
> 
> 
> 
> The full story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reader Guitar of the Month: The Mountaineer
> 
> 
> With a little help from his friends, a West Virginia musician builds a blue-and-gold 6-string replica of his home state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.premierguitar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109259
> View attachment 109261


Why in hell is this a Premier Guitar "news" story? What's so special about this build anyway? Oh, it's hard to have a scaled up to guitar size map of one's state and enough wood to cut it out?... it seems as well that it's even harder to design a matching pickguard... I guess PG will publish anything when they have nothing to publish... maybe that's why I only surf the magazines' pages nowadays instead of reading them... oh well... maybe I should write something about my crazy wiring schemes and send them a few pics to see if I can get published?...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> Why in hell is this a Premier Guitar "news" story? What's so special about this build anyway? Oh, it's hard to have a scaled up to guitar size map of one's state and enough wood to cut it out?... it seems as well that it's even harder to design a matching pickguard... I guess PG will publish anything when they have nothing to publish... maybe that's why I only surf the magazines' pages nowadays instead of reading them... oh well... maybe I should write something about my crazy wiring schemes and send them a few pics to see if I can get published?...



It's the monthly column version of this thread. It's fun. It's harmless. Calm down.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Crundles

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 109281


Slap some googly eyes on this bad boy, and we're off to the races.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's the monthly column version of this thread. It's fun. It's harmless. Calm down.


Oh, I'm calm... sorry for letting it look otherwise...




spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 109281


The one bellow is also promising...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NoodleFace

...









Ibanez Jem Custom Re Creation | Reverb


We all know the most beloved instrument of guitar icon, Steve Vai. 2000 Ibanez 7VWH Guitar Serial Number F0040278 is a faithfull Re Creation of the Original Steve Vai Famous Ibanez.Equivalent or better than the Ibanez 1 of 100 Copies as this one has Vai...




reverb.com


----------



## Crungy

From the local Craigslist


----------



## wheresthefbomb

It is crying because It is horrified at its own existence


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

am i seeing things or does that 'skull guitar' have a hitler mustache? 

the attention to detail is amazing...


----------



## Crungy

Omg I didn't even notice that lmao


----------



## wheresthefbomb

M3CHK1LLA said:


> am i seeing things or does that 'skull guitar' have a hitler mustache?
> 
> the attention to detail is amazing...



Some really creative orthodontics going on there, too.


----------



## NoodleFace

I'd like to know about the chainsaw setting


----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> From the local Craigslist
> View attachment 109451
> 
> View attachment 109452
> 
> View attachment 109453


----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>


Just needs paint. Seems to solve someone's problem


----------



## CapinCripes

John said:


>


Meh. Don't know why dk1s still have the joint they have. Block joints don't bother me much, most of my playing time is on a glorified strat, but you would think they would have gone at least with a tilt or cutaway joint if not full aanj by now


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Crungy said:


> Omg I didn't even notice that lmao





wheresthefbomb said:


> Some really creative orthodontics going on there, too.



also there was a missed opportunity...

it would have been so 'metal' if you could plug the guitar cord into the skulls eye socket...


----------



## Bled4bathor1

Gosh,people are really stupid and do severely dumb shit on the regular.


----------



## WarMachine

wheresthefbomb said:


> I went to West Virginia once, to officiate a friend's wedding. It was hot and I hated it, just like I hate this.


I've been here for my 36 years.
Yeah, it sucks donkey dick.


----------



## Crungy

Another Craigslist jem


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Sometimes I plan to mod my guitars, then I enter this thread and I keep my hands in my pockets


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

What in the viking metal... That looks like it might be a girthy one


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> Another Craigslist jem
> View attachment 109587
> 
> View attachment 109588


I am not getting the theme. Trash? College?


----------



## Crungy

The description:

This is a one of a kind handmade guitar. The body is plexiglass and wood. The 22 fret neck is Maple and the fretboard is HPL or High Pressure Laminate.

It is the same creator as the skull guitar I posted.


----------



## mastapimp

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Looks like this could be a "masterworks" offering from Wylde Audio


----------



## KnightBrolaire

This could be yours for only 7k lmao


----------



## mogar

Is there a place I can call to report a case of "Cruelty to Lumber"?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Is there a self defense course associated with the middle thing?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> Another Craigslist jem
> View attachment 109587
> 
> View attachment 109588



Oscar the Grouch signature Trashcaster - "It is called Garbage Can, not Garbage Cannot."


----------



## r33per

Crungy said:


> Another Craigslist jem
> View attachment 109587
> 
> View attachment 109588


Wife's reaction: "I feel that hasn't been time well spent..."


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 109612
> View attachment 109613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be yours for only 7k lmao
> View attachment 109614



Add +1-2 strings to that 7k monstrosity and about 2/3 of SSO will go into debt to order it


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 109697
> 
> View attachment 109698
> 
> View attachment 109699



There was some real potential here, alas.


----------



## STRHelvete

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Zakk Wylde be like


----------



## Crungy

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 109697
> 
> View attachment 109698
> 
> View attachment 109699


The body and face is fucking great lol 


Also the poke ball fret markers, nice touch!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


> Zakk Wylde be like



I did public radio for many years and for whatever reason I used to get a lot of requests (relatively speaking) for Black label Society. Those were the only requests I ever straight up said no to.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> I did public radio for many years and for whatever reason I used to get a lot of requests (relatively speaking) for Black label Society. Those were the only requests I ever straight up said no to.


they have some good songs tho


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sometimes I plan to mod my guitars, then I enter this thread and I keep my hands in my pockets


i won't lie...

back in my younger days i would have rock about half of the 'extreme metal guitars' posted in this thread...


----------



## Hollowway

Crungy said:


> Another Craigslist jem
> View attachment 109587
> 
> View attachment 109588


I like how they included the shot of the back. As if there were a situation in which the back of this coul in any way alter your opinion after seeing the front.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i won't lie...
> 
> back in my younger days i would have rock about half of the 'extreme metal guitars' posted in this thread...


I'm looking for an Hondo Death Dagger
Capisc' ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## STRHelvete

wheresthefbomb said:


> I did public radio for many years and for whatever reason I used to get a lot of requests (relatively speaking) for Black label Society. Those were the only requests I ever straight up said no to.


Hey, Zakk is one of the most lovable goofballs in metal. He's surprisingly wholesome in an era of constant negativity and celebrities being exposed for being terrible people. Play his music


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 109786


A perfect example of so close, yet soooo far...


----------



## brector

Crungy said:


> The body and face is fucking great lol
> 
> 
> Also the poke ball fret markers, nice touch!


My 6 year old son loves it! Haha


----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


> Hey, Zakk is one of the most lovable goofballs in metal. He's surprisingly wholesome in an era of constant negativity and celebrities being exposed for being terrible people. Play his music



These are fair points that I will take into consideration going forward.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## ElRay

odibrom said:


> A perfect example of so close, yet soooo far...


----------



## spudmunkey

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



It wouldn't be so bad if it didn't have a fleshlight in the back.

I mean...I *assume* it has a fleshlight in the back...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



If you play anything but galloping riffs, it automatically calls the police to your location.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

spudmunkey said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if it didn't have a fleshlight in the back.
> 
> I mean...I *assume* it has a fleshlight in the back...





wheresthefbomb said:


> If you play anything but galloping riffs, it automatically calls the police to your location.


also curious where the amp cord is inserted...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 109786


I feel if prince were still alive he'd play this.

it's not my style, but it's not totally terrible...


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

Tex Alaska ....In.....Unfinished Business....


----------



## spudmunkey

Scale is way off Literally umplayable.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

spudmunkey said:


> Scale is way off Literally umplayable.
> View attachment 109865


too bad the luthier didn't have this pic...it would have saved the old man's back


----------



## Bodes

Wow, never noticed it before but Alaska looks a lot like Swamp Thing's head looking in an West-North-West direction...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> Tex Alaska ....In.....Unfinished Business....


Is the unfinished business that half-assed headstock?


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> Is the unfinished business that half-assed headstock?


For sure plus the body.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

Doesn't even have strap locks on that monstrosity... Gives no fucks


----------



## BlackMastodon

Crungy said:


> Doesn't even have strap locks on that monstrosity... Gives no fucks


That would tread on his freedoms.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hmm....piezo only?


----------



## odibrom

... is it plywood?


----------



## Crungy

Seabeast2000 said:


> Hmm....piezo only?


Maybe they didn't plug him in, he's just up there strummin'


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> Maybe they didn't plug him in, he's just up there strummin'



That's what I thought but there is a cord on the left coming down through Bristol Bay then behind the Peninsula.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> ... is it plywood?


yes


----------



## mogar

my back hurts just looking at that. saw a sheet of 5/8ths ply in half, glue together, add neck..... Hello Scoliosis, my old friend...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

at first i thought it was a 'humor build' and this headstock was a turd. then realized it's supposed to be a horn


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## vilk




----------



## Crungy

Was 70's kvlt metal a thing?


----------



## odibrom

vilk said:


> View attachment 110113
> View attachment 110114
> View attachment 110115



The order in which these photos are presented is top. One can never expect that volute at the headstock in such body silhouette... I kind of dig the body for its goofyness, but that headstock ruins it everything for me.


----------



## mmr007

M3CHK1LLA said:


> at first i thought it was a 'humor build' and this headstock was a turd. then realized it's supposed to be a horn
> 
> 
> View attachment 110012
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 110013


The saddest thing about this guitar is it will get the most hate from other guitarists for having a kahler


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some of the corniest shit I've ever seen on a guitar.


----------



## ArtDecade

^ Five Finger Death Munch?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ArtDecade said:


> ^ Five Finger Death Munch?



I shit you not, it's apparently for the guy in Disturbed.
EDIT: Not apparently. it IS.


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I shit you not, it's apparently for the guy in Disturbed.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 110156
> 
> 
> Some of the corniest shit I've ever seen on a guitar.



I like the rebel attitude on this one...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I shit you not, it's apparently for the guy in Disturbed.
> EDIT: Not apparently. it IS.
> View attachment 110158





ArtDecade said:


>





odibrom said:


> I like the rebel attitude on this one...



apparently he is no longer "down with the sickness"


----------



## BlackMastodon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I shit you not, it's apparently for the guy in Disturbed.
> EDIT: Not apparently. it IS.
> View attachment 110158


Thus completing the cycle and transitioning Disturbed into full-on Dad Rock. 

Anyone that would buy a guitar like that probably permanently looks like this:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Thus completing the cycle and transitioning Disturbed into full-on Dad Rock.
> 
> Anyone that would buy a guitar like that probably permanently looks like this:


they've been terrible dad metal since Ten Thousand Fists lol


----------



## Demiurge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 110156
> 
> 
> Some of the corniest shit I've ever seen on a guitar.


I see now that beach boardwalk shops will put their designs on t-shirts, coffee mugs, AND the Schecter guitar of one's choice. I would have gone with Rastafarian Bart Simpson myself.


----------



## Crungy

Do they have any upcoming shows with Trapt? I'm guessing they'll have some dumb guitars too


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> they've been terrible dad metal since Ten Thousand Fists lol








Even at 14 years old when I loved Disturbed's first 2 albums I was like "yeah, this isn't that good."


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> Even at 14 years old when I loved Disturbed's first 2 albums I was like "yeah, this isn't that good."



Same here, they had a single with "Stricken" but by that point I was well into the European metal scene and Disturbed simply couldn't cut the mustard anymore. But their S/T and_ Believe_? Still totally acceptable to spin.


----------



## spudmunkey

/thread


----------



## BlackMastodon

"No bro you don't get it bro, it's not on an angle so it's the Hindu symbol for 'love' bro"


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> "No bro you don't get it bro, it's not on an angle so it's the Hindu symbol for 'love' bro"


"By the way, did I ever tell you that a _ jew_ just moved in down the street? "


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 110231
> 
> 
> /thread


Ah yes, the sliver of the population overlap that is the Venn circles of Jewish Hate and Ugly Guitar Love.


----------



## Kaura

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 109697
> 
> View attachment 109698
> 
> View attachment 109699



I love it.



BlackMastodon said:


> "No bro you don't get it bro, it's not on an angle so it's the Hindu symbol for 'love' bro"



Tbf, our air forces still use the swastika despite the ebil nazis and I love it just because it makes some people so butthurt since they don't know the history of it (spoiler alert: has nothing to do with the ebil nazis).


----------



## Hollowway

Kaura said:


> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tbf, our air forces still use the swastika despite the ebil nazis and I love it just because it makes some people so butthurt since they don't know the history of it (spoiler alert: has nothing to do with the ebil nazis).


1) That's a weird take. I'd be super bummed/pissed if my symbol had been co-opted by another group and turned to mean something completely different from what I had intended.
2) I thought the Finnish air force stopped using the symbol a couple of years ago, no?


----------



## odibrom

Kaura said:


> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tbf, our air forces still use the swastika despite the ebil nazis and I love it just because it makes some people so butthurt since they don't know the history of it (spoiler alert: has nothing to do with the ebil nazis).


The Swastika is an ancient "Yin-Yang" kind of symbol, a mandala if you will and it supposedly represents eternal movement, harmony and so on, like the Yin-Yang does as well and most circular symbols mankind has created along the way.

Funny thing, in 1998 I was lucky to visit Tibet with my father and a few of his work friends. While we were traveling from the airport to Lhasa we passed by a few villages. No electrical derivation to those villages, although it followed the road we were in. However, there was a Swastika painted on EVERY door at those villages. It still creeps me out, although I knew what it was about.

Also, Aikido symbol features a Swastika in its center.

Symbols are what man wants them do be or represent, they're just a bunch of lines and forms put together with some aesthetics thoughts into it, like logos and branding designs. Time takes care of its meanings and longevity. It's like the Latin word "PUTA" which meant young and pure girl... here, it became to be understood as quite the opposite, it means bitch and whore and slut. Just because something has a specific meaning and origin, doesn't mean that history won't change it to the opposite. For the western culture, I think that the Swastika gained a dark meaning that is very hard to clean or whitewash.

You should petition on banning that use... how about replacing it with the peace sign instead?


----------



## Hollowway

odibrom said:


> The Swastika is an ancient "Yin-Yang" kind of symbol, a mandala if you will and it supposedly represents eternal movement, harmony and so on, like the Yin-Yang does as well and most circular symbols mankind has created along the way.
> 
> Funny thing, in 1998 I was lucky to visit Tibet with my father and a few of his work friends. While we were traveling from the airport to Lhasa we passed by a few villages. No electrical derivation to those villages, although it followed the road we were in. However, there was a Swastika painted on EVERY door at those villages. It still creeps me out, although I knew what it was about.
> 
> Also, Aikido symbol features a Swastika in its center.
> 
> Symbols are what man wants them do be or represent, they're just a bunch of lines and forms put together with some aesthetics thoughts into it, like logos and branding designs. Time takes care of its meanings and longevity. It's like the Latin word "PUTA" which meant young and pure girl... here, it became to be understood as quite the opposite, it means bitch and whore and slut. Just because something has a specific meaning and origin, doesn't mean that history won't change it to the opposite. For the western culture, I think that the Swastika gained a dark meaning that is very hard to clean or whitewash.
> 
> You should petition on banning that use... how about replacing it with the peace sign instead?


Yeah, the Nazi's kind of ruined it for everyone. I didn't know that about "puta," though. That's a great analogy, because I can't imagine calling a girl "puta," having her get mad, and then saying, "Ackchyually...."


----------



## Kaura

Hollowway said:


> 1) That's a weird take. I'd be super bummed/pissed if my symbol had been co-opted by another group and turned to mean something completely different from what I had intended.
> 2) I thought the Finnish air force stopped using the symbol a couple of years ago, no?



I think they still use it in the flag:


----------



## Dayn

BlackMastodon said:


> "No bro you don't get it bro, it's not on an angle so it's the Hindu symbol for 'love' bro"


"Also, I can only truly express how I feel when I play in classical position."


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, the Nazi's kind of ruined it for everyone.


Every interior designer or furniture specifier that's ever worked on a lab or library with little 4-pack clusters of desks/study carrels will almost assuredly have to make at least one update to their plan, where they realize they will need to make the setup look like this:




...and not accidentally like this...again...


----------



## spudmunkey

Dayn said:


> "Also, I can only truly express how I feel when I play in classical position."



It looks kampfy!


----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, the Nazi's kind of ruined it for everyone. I didn't know that about "puta," though. That's a great analogy, because I can't imagine calling a girl "puta," having her get mad, and then saying, "Ackchyually...."


People are gonna be people. The transition of meaning from pure young girl to bitch / slut / whore / prostitute came out of necessity of men to kind of protect prostitutes (and their own as well) honor when inquired by whomever, they'd say the prostitute to be a pure young girl instead of calling her what she was... it took a bit of time, but it came out as "puta" starting to mean the opposite of its original meaning, because that standard behavior/replies often meant the women were in fact prostitutes. However, the male word "PUTO" which means pure young man still kept its meaning, although it's used often in a pejorative way of saying "inexperienced young boy". Most of the words can be transformed in their original meaning according to context and oral expression, I used to (and still do sometimes...) tenderly call "Lice" ("piolhos" in Portuguese) to my kids...   ...

I'm sure there are similar situations to this one in every human culture...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ever have some friend who knows you like metal show you a picture thinking you'll think its totally rad...


----------



## STRHelvete

Kaura said:


> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tbf, our air forces still use the swastika despite the ebil nazis and I love it just because it makes some people so butthurt since they don't know the history of it (spoiler alert: has nothing to do with the ebil nazis).


I'm assuming no one is outraged because no one is even aware that Finland has an airforce. That's not even a concept I've considered in all my years of living until this very moment.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Seabeast2000

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ever have some friend who knows you like metal show you a picture thinking you'll think its totally rad...
> 
> View attachment 110483


Assuming the contents of this guitar are real, how many psi is that strap exerting?


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> Assuming the contents of this guitar are real, how many psi is that strap exerting?


Guarantee buddy lasted less than a minute of holding that monstrosity.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Seabeast2000 said:


> Assuming the contents of this guitar are real, how many psi is that strap exerting?





BlackMastodon said:


> Guarantee buddy lasted less than a minute of holding that monstrosity.


it's not as heavy as you think because it's frettless...


----------



## spudmunkey

M3CHK1LLA said:


> it's not as heavy as you think because it's frettless...


The fingerboard has weight-relief holes, too. No neck-dive.


----------



## Crungy

Ah, I thought those were speed holes


----------



## Crungy

Not the worst but I think it's goofy


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 109997



I feel like I should know who this is.



M3CHK1LLA said:


> ever have some friend who knows you like metal show you a picture thinking you'll think its totally rad...
> 
> View attachment 110483



This is legit one of the reasons I deleted FB.


----------



## Hollowway

Crungy said:


> Not the worst but I think it's goofy
> View attachment 110687
> View attachment 110688


Oooh, an early look at the Kaizen 2.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Crungy said:


> Not the worst but I think it's goofy


I feel like it's been neutered


----------



## Crungy

Hollowway said:


> Oooh, an early look at the Kaizen 2.


Oh shit and it's only $200!


----------



## John




----------



## vilk

John said:


>


It took me a second but omg


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Seabeast2000

Scope creep


----------



## 77zark77

The worst fretboard shrinking ever


----------



## Crungy

If the phrase "just because you can doesn't mean you should" could be any more relevant right now.

Also wtf with the extra tuners? Fucking hell that person needs to be slapped.


----------



## Kaura

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



What is this? Some sort of DIY extended scale?


----------



## mastapimp

Kaura said:


> What is this? Some sort of DIY extended scale?


They converted a bass to a baritone guitar.


----------



## John

Kaura said:


> What is this? Some sort of DIY extended scale?



DI-Why.


----------



## BlackMastodon

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


What the fucking fuck...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



Looking from left to right this looked at first like one of those kickass old Peavy T-series guitars. Then things took an unexpected turn for the worse.....


----------



## Crungy

Like a Peavey T40 on meth


----------



## bostjan

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


No idea what the master plan was with this, why there are extra tuners, why there a ton of tiny holes around the truss rod access, why they kept the bridge in the same spot when it was obviously so much easier to move that instead of the fretboard, why there are random number scrawled on the fret spaces without markers, nor what the purpose of the extra locking nut is... but I kind of like this.

Sometimes you want to climb the Matterhorn to prove that you are a badass, and other times you know you aren't a badass and you know nothing about mountaineering, but you try to climb the North Face anyway, and this is a perfect reminder of what happens when we do that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



OK, so here's my take:

So it looks like it's a PB-style bass guitar, but they cut off the lowest three frets (you'll notice the two-dot 12th fret indicator is really its 9th fret, and there are numbers written on the new 3trd, 5th, 7th, etc frets) to make it closer to a guitar scale. It looks like there's a piece of veneer or thin maple that's attached to where these lower frets were, underneath the string retainers and the floyd locking nut, to cover what would otherwise be an exposed truss rod.

So I think they started with a P-bass. They replaced the bass bridge with the tele bridge, and put in a guitar humbucker where the bass's pickup would be. Now...both the bridge and pickup are mounted to some sort of larger wood plate. I'm assuming that's to make up the height difference of what they removed when they sanded down the top, but it could be that both the guitar bridge was too thin to prevent fret buzz, so they had to raise it up, and then the thinner guitar strings weren't strong enough to really push the pickups even at their highest adjustment, so they added a plate under that, too, large enough to cover the old pickup route. Or, maybe they knew they were going to need to use the larger plate to cover the old pickup route, so they then shaved down the front of the body to make room for it, and then had to lift up the bridge. That actually seems more likely now that I think about it.


As for the mess of a headstock, I bet that they started by just putting them all in the line on one side, l but then realized that guitar strings aren't easy to find in a length that could span the bass's full 34" scale AND to the far end of the long headstock, so that they had to add some closer in to the nut (and they added instead of moved to avoid empty holes). And they might have started trying to move in the furthest-out three tuners, but after moving the E and B, realized that the new G was behind the B and wouldn't work, so they went back to the one on the top edge but left the tuner there.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

spudmunkey said:


> OK, so here's my take:
> 
> So it looks like it's a PB-style bass guitar, but they cut off the lowest three frets (you'll notice the two-dot 12th fret indicator is really its 9th fret, and there are numbers written on the new 3trd, 5th, 7th, etc frets) to make it closer to a guitar scale. It looks like there's a piece of veneer or thin maple that's attached to where these lower frets were, underneath the string retainers and the floyd locking nut, to cover what would otherwise be an exposed truss rod.
> 
> So I think they started with a P-bass. They replaced the bass bridge with the tele bridge, and put in a guitar humbucker where the bass's pickup would be. Now...both the bridge and pickup are mounted to some sort of larger wood plate. I'm assuming that's to make up the height difference of what they removed when they sanded down the top, but it could be that both the guitar bridge was too thin to prevent fret buzz, so they had to raise it up, and then the thinner guitar strings weren't strong enough to really push the pickups even at their highest adjustment, so they added a plate under that, too, large enough to cover the old pickup route. Or, maybe they knew they were going to need to use the larger plate to cover the old pickup route, so they then shaved down the front of the body to make room for it, and then had to lift up the bridge. That actually seems more likely now that I think about it.
> 
> 
> As for the mess of a headstock, I bet that they started by just putting them all in the line on one side, l but then realized that guitar strings aren't easy to find in a length that could span the bass's full 34" scale AND to the far end of the long headstock, so that they had to add some closer in to the nut (and they added instead of moved to avoid empty holes). And they might have started trying to move in the furthest-out three tuners, but after moving the E and B, realized that the new G was behind the B and wouldn't work, so they went back to the one on the top edge but left the tuner there.


I want you to defend me in any trial where my sanity is in question.


----------



## spudmunkey

High Plains Drifter said:


> I want you to defend me in any trial where my sanity is in question.



That's not the first time I've heard that.


----------



## seekfreed




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


Needs more string retainers.


----------



## Crungy

I think the extra tuners and Floyd nut without clamps distracted me from seeing there are two. This thing keeps getting worse.


----------



## John

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Needs more string retainers.


Here you go:


----------



## Seabeast2000

I accept this.


John said:


> Here you go:


That is a multiscale.


----------



## tian

ebay - Ibanez RG560


----------



## bostjan

seekfreed said:


>


Tons of these come out of China. I have no idea who buys them. IDK why no one makes a travel guitar that is actually travel size, unless it's a custom job.


----------



## ShredmasterD

tian said:


> View attachment 110860
> 
> 
> ebay - Ibanez RG560


won't make 'ridiculous reverb listings' because its a ridiculous ebay listing


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

me when thinking about buying a custom pointy guitar on craigslist...


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## nickgray

tian said:


> View attachment 110860
> 
> 
> ebay - Ibanez RG560



It's like something you'd find on a toilet lid inside a 70s trailer.


----------



## Crungy

Or inside of this


----------



## ShredmasterD

Crungy said:


> Or inside of this
> View attachment 110922


...and someone paid good money for that paint. must be a tele kinda guy


----------



## tian

ShredmasterD said:


> ...and someone paid good money for that paint. must be a tele kinda guy


Honestly any part of this painting on a tele would be badass. The whiskey bottle, the cowboy or even just "The LEGEND" ...


----------



## ShredmasterD

ShredmasterD said:


> ...and someone paid good money for that paint.





tian said:


> Honestly any part of this painting on a tele would be badass. The whiskey bottle, the cowboy or even just "The LEGEND" ...


i know right? totally fits


----------



## nickgray

Crungy said:


> Or inside of this



I think that window is slightly swastiky


----------



## spudmunkey

/r/accidentalswastika


----------



## BlackMastodon

Crungy said:


> Or inside of this
> View attachment 110922


I'd bet money that the owner of that isn't allowed within 1000 feet of schools and playgrounds.


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> No idea what the master plan was with this, ...


Well, they really needed a capo, but they just used what they had on hand.


----------



## Crungy

I see what you're saying, I'd


BlackMastodon said:


> I'd bet money that the owner of that isn't allowed within 1000 feet of schools and playgrounds.


That and Golden Corral


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 110993


Too many gut hooks. Is the case homemade?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> Too many gut hooks. Is the case homemade?


probably


----------



## Crungy

John said:


>


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 110993



A mix between an Ironbird, Iceman, Warrior and Vixen?


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 110993


That's gotta be from Ed Roman, right?

Speaking of...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

spudmunkey said:


> That's gotta be from Ed Roman, right?
> 
> Speaking of...
> 
> View attachment 111019


I was kinda having a hard time hating on this one... until I saw the head-stock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> That's gotta be from Ed Roman, right?
> 
> Speaking of...
> 
> View attachment 111015
> View attachment 111016
> View attachment 111017
> View attachment 111018
> View attachment 111019


No, it's from some small brazilian luthier.



Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> A mix between an Ironbird, Iceman, Warrior and Vixen?


Ironbird, Iceman, and extreme warrior.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


>


Erum umm I actually really like that. The arrow pointing to the trem is just begging you to play it. The fact that the guitar is doing a Freddie Mercury pose almost makes up for the fact that there is gold hardware.

Or...maybe, since it's built by an angry leprechaun, the arrow is saying "up yours, pal," and the guitar's pose is emulating a giant X, like "NO!"


----------



## Alberto7

Look at dis shit I stumbled upon while browsing Instagram:


It's both a pretty nice piece of art/furniture and absolutely fucking hilarious at the same time.

I linked the builder's Instagram in case any of you weirdoes are into it and wanna get one.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The builder's caption is just as strange as the instrument.


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> The builder's caption is just as strange as the instrument.


The setting looks like it's maybe a school for children in Japan.


----------



## Crungy

Looks like a 2 person job to get it on your lap and your limbs in/on it


----------



## Crungy

Something cute on Reverb


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 110993


A clear example of why CNC is a better choice.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> A clear example of why CNC is a better choice.


CNC doesn't preclude terrible design choices tho


----------



## Seabeast2000

Does Dall-e make custom guitars yet?


----------



## Dayn

Seabeast2000 said:


> Does Dall-e make custom guitars yet?









Pack it up everyone, shitposting has been automated. Turn in your badge before you leave.


----------



## Demiurge

Those are perfect.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dayn said:


> View attachment 111275
> 
> 
> View attachment 111276
> 
> 
> Pack it up everyone, shitposting has been automated. Turn in your badge before you leave.


gottdamn ai took er jobss


----------



## Seabeast2000

.


----------



## Emperoff

Not sure if this is funny, or a fucking disgrace:









Jackson Stars RR7-135 Mod. Used Alder Body Maple Neck 7-String w/Soft Case | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Jackson Stars RR7-135 Mod. Used Alder Body Maple Neck 7-String w/Soft Case at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## odibrom

Emperoff said:


> Not sure if this is funny, or a fucking disgrace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson Stars RR7-135 Mod. Used Alder Body Maple Neck 7-String w/Soft Case | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Jackson Stars RR7-135 Mod. Used Alder Body Maple Neck 7-String w/Soft Case at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


 At that price tag... both?


----------



## Crungy

Another one to make @Tree and everyone else's day


----------



## Tree

Crungy said:


> Another one to make @Tree and everyone else's day
> View attachment 111364


What the fuck?  
Need more. That string spacing looks oddly okay from this angle


----------



## Crungy

I wasn't even trying to find that one lol


----------



## ShredmasterD

Tree said:


> What the fuck?
> Need more. That string spacing looks oddly okay from this angle


only $3,599 on reverb if you hurry now! " custom made nut by experienced and well known luthier" ~ would not be surprised at all to see something like that as a listing


----------



## odibrom

ShredmasterD said:


> only $3,599 on reverb if you hurry now! " custom made nut by experienced and well known luthier" ~ would not be surprised at all to see something like that as a listing



If it comes from the guy doing those mods, do check his other sales... some are really out there...


----------



## Crungy

odibrom said:


> If it comes from the guy doing those mods, do check his other sales... some are really out there...


Wait, is there someone on Reverb selling terrible mods like this? I need to see it!


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> Wait, is there someone on Reverb selling terrible mods like this? I need to see it!


He has already been spoken about in this thread... his "out there" mods were kind of bad... really bad... do a search for 7-to-6 string conversion or something similar..


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

Gibson fanboys are fuckin weird man


----------



## ElRay

Crungy said:


> Another one to make @Tree and everyone else's day
> View attachment 111364


Hey, I resemble that remark!

For years, the guitar I'd play more than others was a Revenger-7, with a Schaller 3D6 Bridge, 6-string "Classical" nut and the lowest tuner removed.

It was the most cost effective way to get an electric 6-string with a Classical/Fingerpicking spaced nut.


----------



## Giest

Crungy said:


> Another one to make @Tree and everyone else's day
> View attachment 111364



For some reason this one actually pisses me off even though it's not that bad. Probably because I only play sevens and options are always so limited, but there are ten times as many six strings out there I would want if I played sixes.

The gall of this person.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Giest said:


> For some reason this one actually pisses me off even though it's not that bad. Probably because I only play sevens and options are always so limited, but there are ten times as many six strings out there I would want if I played sixes.
> 
> The gall of this person.


the finger board will be wide for a 6 string, maybe that's what they wanted? i cant see why someone would spend the effort and risk of a bad outcome to convert a 7 to a 6. at least it can be converted back. they didn't destroy the headstock and tuner holes.


----------



## bostjan

Giest said:


> For some reason this one actually pisses me off even though it's not that bad. Probably because I only play sevens and options are always so limited, but there are ten times as many six strings out there I would want if I played sixes.
> 
> The gall of this person.


I've been tempted before to take an Agile multiscale 8 string and convert it into a seven, so that I could have the extra string spacing and also so I could benefit from the 28 5/8" scale on the low B. Could even fill and redrill the mounting holes for the single-string bridges to have extra bridge spacing. But plenty of people would think that the entire exercise was in bad taste.


----------



## Giest

@ShredmasterD 

True, it's just the principle of the matter for me. I also think that if I can play a super wizard HP string spacing with my stupid hammer fingers they can play a regular RG six string.


----------



## Crungy

That makes sense for classical style width or just wanting more space between strings. 

The photo was more jarring to me at first because it thought it was a 7 string but someone added a tuner to make it an 8.


----------



## ShredmasterD

something occured to me...they put a 6 string nut on a 7 string...but what about the bridge? i want to see what they did there. how did they solve that problem: is there a 6 string bridge with wide enough spacing to fit a 7 string fingerboard width?


----------



## spudmunkey

ShredmasterD said:


> something occured to me...they put a 6 string nut on a 7 string...but what about the bridge? i want to see what they did there. how did they solve that problem: is there a 6 string bridge with wide enough spacing to fit a 7 string fingerboard width?


There are some people who cut their own slots on something like a TOM, rather than using the ones just in the center of the saddle.


----------



## ShredmasterD

spudmunkey said:


> There are some people who cut their own slots on something like a TOM, rather than using the ones just in the center of the saddle.


that would work, so the guitar doesn't mutilated fitting different bridge to it.


----------



## nickgray




----------



## spudmunkey

ShredmasterD said:


> that would work, so the guitar doesn't mutilated fitting different bridge to it.



Yeah, I couldn't find a pic of it quickly, but here's the "backwards" version of it:


----------



## Seabeast2000

nickgray said:


> View attachment 111450



I trust Craiyon to make life/death decisions across the whole of society.


----------



## Giest

spudmunkey said:


> Yeah, I couldn't find a pic of it quickly, but here's the "backwards" version of it:
> View attachment 111467



Absolutely fucking grotesque. Thanks lol.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Giest said:


> Absolutely fucking grotesque. Thanks lol.


its like meth mouth on a guitar


----------



## ElRay

ShredmasterD said:


> the finger board will be wide for a 6 string, maybe that's what they wanted? ...


Exactly. There's a reason Classical and Fingerstyle acoustics have kept the wider string spacing.


bostjan said:


> I've been tempted before to take an Agile multiscale 8 string and convert it into a seven, ...


The issue with a multi-scale is that in order to maintain intonation, the bridge spacing must have the same proportional spacing as the nut. So, you have to space-out the bridge also. With a parallel-fret guitar, the fret-to-fret spacing is proportional no matter the angle the string has to the frets.


Giest said:


> @ShredmasterD ...I also think that if I can play a super wizard HP string spacing with my stupid hammer fingers they can play a regular RG six string. ...


It's not just the width of your fingers, but the thickness (through the nail to the pad) and the bluntness. I've got thick, blunt, fingers and have played 6-strings where I cannot, no matter how slowly or precisely I place my fingers, play in 1st to 2nd position without my fingertip touching the higher string, or the lower string buzzing against my nail. It also depends on the music you play. You can have the exact same issue, but if you don't play double-stops, on adjacent strings, at different frets, in 1st or 2nd position, then the damping/buzzing isn't a problem.


Crungy said:


> That makes sense for classical style width or just wanting more space between strings. ...





ShredmasterD said:


> ... something occured to me...they put a 6 string nut on a 7 string...but what about the bridge?


I just unscrewed the stock flat-mount bridge and replaced it with a top-load 6-String bridge. If it was a TOM, there's be a lot more work to do it correctly.


ShredmasterD said:


> ... i want to see what they did there. ...


If it's the UK guy that was plastering eBay and Reverb, no, no you don't. 


ShredmasterD said:


> ... is there a 6 string bridge with wide enough spacing to fit a 7 string fingerboard width?


If it's a parallel fret guitar, it doesn't matter. The strings will be a letter further from the edge of the fretboard at the higher frets, but not problematically so. I went with a Schaller 3d6 - top loading and the saddles had rollers so you could fine-tune the string spacing. I adjusted them so the strings were evenly spaced between the pole pieces of the stock 7-string pick-ups. Surprisingly, the Revenger-7 stock pick-ups sounded better with the strings passing between the pole pieces and there was no drop-out if the 1st string was played too softly.

If the guitar is multi-scaled, you have to maintain the same proportional spacing, so you'd have to go with individual saddles, keep the outer two in place and relocate the inner (N-3) saddles.


----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 110993



Is that a lower horn in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me!


----------



## John




----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

why


----------



## Masoo2

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> why


don't tease me like that

went to the Harley Benton website straight away to see if it was real 

this with some P90s or Jazzmaster singles uuuuuuuuuuuugh


----------



## ShredmasterD

is harley benton worth it? looking at the doolahan model. it's 350 shipped.


----------



## Surveyor 777

ShredmasterD said:


> is harley benton worth it? looking at the doolahan model. it's 350 shipped.


I have a Fusion 2 and love it. Thinking about getting a Fusion 3 with a Floyd. For the price, yep - they're worth it.


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


Pee burst. Or maybe diaper burst.


----------



## Seabeast2000

EasterBurst


----------



## Hollowway

Seabeast2000 said:


> EasterBurst


I'll accept that, provided the bunny is wearing a diaper. And peed in it.


----------



## Crungy

It does look like the old commercials for panty liners


----------



## Kaura

John said:


>



I actually dig the color scheme but that's one of the worst attempts at a fade/burst I've seen.


----------



## Hollowway

Kaura said:


> I actually dig the color scheme but that's one of the worst attempts at a fade/burst I've seen.


Yeah, that's what I mean. The colors could be cool, but the burst looks waaaay too organic, lol.


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> Pee burst.


R. Kelly signature guitar.


----------



## Giest

John said:


>




Ok, that tears it. I'm not coming back in here without a drink from now on.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

John said:


> R. Kelly signature guitar.


----------



## odibrom

I think it's pretty and that it's also on purpose like a joke or a statement. Definitely not red neck-ish kind of thing...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hey no truss rod cover. *checks notes. No wonder it's a 5 string amirite.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is in here for the atrocious headstock


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is in here for the atrocious headstock
> View attachment 111775


The guitar is Megan Fox and the headstock is her thumb.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Hollowway said:


> The guitar is Megan Fox and the headstock is her thumb.


...and the fret markers are her tattoos.


----------



## JimF




----------



## BlackMastodon

Hollowway said:


> The guitar is Megan Fox and the headstock is her thumb.





M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...and the fret markers are her tattoos.


The overall je ne sais quoi about it that I hate is her being with Machine Gun Kelly.


----------



## profwoot

well this thread got cringe in a hurry


----------



## spudmunkey

JimF said:


>


You know...the goofy fretboard, inlays, soundhole, and pickguard...it...it's kinda working for me.

[_insert kombucha woman gif here_]


----------



## Seabeast2000

What does that label say inside? Banez?


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> What does that label say inside? Banez?



It started its life as one of these Altstar acoustics:


----------



## Omzig

ShredmasterD said:


> is harley benton worth it? looking at the doolahan model. it's 350 shipped.



Id say no...look at the YT reviews, the II was better that the first but it still isn't a great guitar, sold mine 2 days after buying it, neck profile is far from what you'd expect on a headless, way to chunky, also the brdige saddles aren't recessed so you can not get the action to be less than what i state as mid


Let off some steam Fender...










if you need more images....(why) look HERE


----------



## BlackMastodon

Looks comfy.


----------



## Crungy

Rrrrrreverb


----------



## Seabeast2000

Andy Timmons shredz


----------



## Omzig

Oh lordy....the downturn in economics seems to be the calling for "Dring out your Dead/Dying" guitars on ebay...




















Vintage Teardrop Guitar | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Teardrop Guitar. 32.5 inches tall. Tested and working. </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Not sure of age or brand as it has no brand on it. </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">A few...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Crungy

"Rare guitar variant" it says


----------



## BlackMastodon

Taking minimalism to the max.


----------



## Omzig

BlackMastodon said:


> Taking minimalism to the max.



Total proof that some poeple do not have an Off switch...Bonkers...how do you even tune the b & e strings????...this is as bad as the "cleartone conversions" guys work.


----------



## Velokki

Okay, who the fuck thought this was a good idea?








Jackson USA Custom Shop Extreme Kelly, Dogs of War, Mike Learn Graphic, new, for collectors, 2007 | Reverb


Jackson USA Custom Shop Extreme Kelly, Dogs of War, Mike Learn Graphic, condition new, model for collectors, built 2007 with original CaseArt.-Nr. 34609This unique handmade guitar is a piece of art made in the USA from mastermind Pablo Santana in the Jackson Custom Shop. Graphic from Mike Le...




reverb.com





It's like someone took Dean's shittiest starter pack design cues, melted it with a Jackson Kelly and called it good.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Jacksmoness


----------



## JimF

Jackson refusing to make 7 string customs but continuing to put out that garbage is a crime.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Crungy said:


> Rrrrrreverb


The pics were funny enough but the "Rrrrrreverb" somehow made it twice as hilarious.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Velokki said:


> Okay, who the fuck thought this was a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson USA Custom Shop Extreme Kelly, Dogs of War, Mike Learn Graphic, new, for collectors, 2007 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Jackson USA Custom Shop Extreme Kelly, Dogs of War, Mike Learn Graphic, condition new, model for collectors, built 2007 with original CaseArt.-Nr. 34609This unique handmade guitar is a piece of art made in the USA from mastermind Pablo Santana in the Jackson Custom Shop. Graphic from Mike Le...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like someone took Dean's shittiest starter pack design cues, melted it with a Jackson Kelly and called it good.


The headstock is about as cringey as a metal guitar can be.


----------



## Crungy

High Plains Drifter said:


> The pics were funny enough but the "Rrrrrreverb" somehow made it twice as hilarious.


Glad I could help!


----------



## Tree

JimF said:


> Jackson refusing to make 7 string customs but continuing to put out that garbage is a crime.


To be fair, this was made in ‘07


----------



## Crungy




----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

B.C. Rich BCR3TRD conversion Red | Reverb


Six string acoustic electric converted to a hybrid bass and acoustic guitar - 4 strings of acoustic ( D G B e) and 2 strings of bass (E and A). I did the modification to obtain lower pitches. Inspiration came from Charlie Hunter. I wanted to be able to play and sing and have a low end (notes in t...




reverb.com
















The name of the listing is the best part


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> View attachment 112308


They actually did a pretty good job with this from what you can see here. Obviously there are some hard-to-ignore issues with the design, but the execution at least seems decent.



T00DEEPBLUE said:


> B.C. Rich BCR3TRD conversion Red | Reverb
> 
> 
> Six string acoustic electric converted to a hybrid bass and acoustic guitar - 4 strings of acoustic ( D G B e) and 2 strings of bass (E and A). I did the modification to obtain lower pitches. Inspiration came from Charlie Hunter. I wanted to be able to play and sing and have a low end (notes in t...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name of the listing is the best part


But why move the D string tuner?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Conversion to what?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Velokki said:


> Okay, who the fuck thought this was a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson USA Custom Shop Extreme Kelly, Dogs of War, Mike Learn Graphic, new, for collectors, 2007 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Jackson USA Custom Shop Extreme Kelly, Dogs of War, Mike Learn Graphic, condition new, model for collectors, built 2007 with original CaseArt.-Nr. 34609This unique handmade guitar is a piece of art made in the USA from mastermind Pablo Santana in the Jackson Custom Shop. Graphic from Mike Le...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like someone took Dean's shittiest starter pack design cues, melted it with a Jackson Kelly and called it good.


ctrl+f "Pablo"






Theeere it is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also









Private Stock "Petrecca" Prototype '17


This is an extremely rare PRS Private Stock guitar! There are only a few of these body's ever made. Carlos Santana has been photographed with a couple and Mark Tremonti has been seen playing a variant of this body. The body shape was a collaboration between Marvel/DC Comic Book Artist Robert...




www.davesguitar.com











More proof comic books in the '90s were of no good.


----------



## Crungy

That's... something.


----------



## Rotatous

Velokki said:


> Okay, who the fuck thought this was a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson USA Custom Shop Extreme Kelly, Dogs of War, Mike Learn Graphic, new, for collectors, 2007 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Jackson USA Custom Shop Extreme Kelly, Dogs of War, Mike Learn Graphic, condition new, model for collectors, built 2007 with original CaseArt.-Nr. 34609This unique handmade guitar is a piece of art made in the USA from mastermind Pablo Santana in the Jackson Custom Shop. Graphic from Mike Le...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like someone took Dean's shittiest starter pack design cues, melted it with a Jackson Kelly and called it good.


This is heinous


----------



## spudmunkey

Of all of the guitars that exist, that is certainly one of the ones.


----------



## Velokki

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private Stock "Petrecca" Prototype '17
> 
> 
> This is an extremely rare PRS Private Stock guitar! There are only a few of these body's ever made. Carlos Santana has been photographed with a couple and Mark Tremonti has been seen playing a variant of this body. The body shape was a collaboration between Marvel/DC Comic Book Artist Robert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.davesguitar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof comic books in the '90s were of no good.


I'm tempted to like it, but yeah nah... it's a miss.


----------



## CapinCripes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


This is why they tell pregnant women not to get x-rays. Not into the birth defect custom 22.


----------



## Omzig

Cum play with me...






Link for more pics..if you must!


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> They actually did a pretty good job with this from what you can see here. Obviously there are some hard-to-ignore issues with the design, but the execution at least seems decent.


It's an eyesore but now that you mention it and the more I look at it I see how they're making it work. I guess when you really want to make it work you find a way!


----------



## Bodes

Omzig said:


> Cum play with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link for more pics..if you must!



Lars: Hey James, you know that 90's album cover we did.... I just found the perfect guitar for you to play those songs on stage with...


----------



## KentBrockman

This is tame compared to some of the stuff I have seen in this thread, but this ugly MF is backed up by a CL ad that made me chuckle. It turns out that is IS possible to create a guitar uglier than a 2000s BC Rich.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private Stock "Petrecca" Prototype '17
> 
> 
> This is an extremely rare PRS Private Stock guitar! There are only a few of these body's ever made. Carlos Santana has been photographed with a couple and Mark Tremonti has been seen playing a variant of this body. The body shape was a collaboration between Marvel/DC Comic Book Artist Robert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.davesguitar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof comic books in the '90s were of no good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The first thing I thought of when I saw that PRS was "That looks like a guitar an artist who doesn't play guitar would draw" and lo and behold it was designed by a comic book artist.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> Gibson fanboys are fuckin weird man


found another


----------



## vilk

I feel gross now


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, there were a million different phrases he could have used in that post, but he chose “made sweet love” just to creep us the fuck out.


----------



## BlackMastodon

"Hi Facebook gang, I fucked my guitar" would've been a bit too forward for this dude.


----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


> "Hi Facebook gang, I fucked my guitar" would've been a bit too forward for this dude.


It would understood as "I wrecked my guitar, help...?"... which may be quite the opposite...


----------



## Crungy

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, there were a million different phrases he could have used in that post, but he chose “made sweet love” just to creep us the fuck out.


He could have said "my guitar won't shit right for a week" and called it a day


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> He could have said "my guitar won't shit right for a week" and called it a day



or... "my guitar's input jack is not working well, wonder why...?"


----------



## spudmunkey

I always get a bit grossed out whenever people post about their raging hard-ons in regards to a photo of an attractive guitar, and feel a bit of a dry heave coming on when they talk about, like, cumming all over their keyboard, or similar.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I always…feel a bit of a dry heave coming on when they talk about, like, cumming all over their keyboard, or similar.


No, no, Spud, that’s not what they meant by “reactive load.”


----------



## josh1

A guitar is a tool. Sadly so are a lot of people.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition




----------



## JimF

The Spanish Inquisition said:


>



That just got better and better the more I looked!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Spanish Inquisition said:


>


man Daemoness is really slipping anymore


----------



## Alberto7

JimF said:


> That just got better and better the more I looked!


For real eh? That thing's captivating.


----------



## Crungy

What is going on with the moon part? Or is it an egg? What the fuck drugs was the person on when they painted this?!


----------



## josh1

Crungy said:


> What the fuck drugs was the person on when they painted this?!


Yes


----------



## Crungy

Man, I don't know if that guitar can be topped. That is really fucking good and the worst at the same time.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


>


Ah shit I meant to post this in the *Post Your GAS* thread.


----------



## odibrom

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Ah shit I meant to post this in the *Post Your GAS* thread.


I see you're getting it from the same dealer the painter did...


----------



## Seabeast2000

I found myself going all "art imitates life" meta and had break away for a bit.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Now that's what I call getting boned. 

*mic drop, crowd erupts into applause and cheering, high fives all around, freeze frame*


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> What the fuck drugs was the person on when they painted this?!


Too many, or not enough...either way, the dosage needs review.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

odibrom said:


> I see you're getting it from the same dealer the painter did...


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Crungy

Fuck yeah!


----------



## CanserDYI

High Plains Drifter said:


>


I need to hear the E string, I need it. Imagine how low you could go....


----------



## spudmunkey

CanserDYI said:


> I need to hear the E string, I need it. Imagine how low you could go....


----------



## Seabeast2000

So anyone got the specs on that Giant V? 49.5"?


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> So anyone got the specs on that Giant V? 49.5"?


Not sure of the scale, but most of the strings are from a double bass, and a couple are custom and 70" long.


----------



## odibrom

... and the pickups and bridge... all custom work for sure...


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> ... and the pickups and bridge... all custom work for sure...


In another one of his videos, he mentioned the jack was $500, and the bride was $1000 but just as passing comments in a quick once-over without going into any details. Brass frets, though, which seemed like an odd choice, but then I realized to be proportional he couldn't be using "normal" frets, so they'd have to be made of a metal that's easily cast, and bronze'd likely be way more expensive than brass while still being harder than lead, tin or aluminum.


----------



## Hollowway

High Plains Drifter said:


>


I think the take home message here is that if your guitar is this big then FedEx won’t lose it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Hollowway said:


> I think the take home message here is that if your guitar is this big then FedEx won’t lose it.


lol that works. I kept thinking that there must be a good meme-ish caption for the guitar + fedx truck but I couldn't quite figure it out.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> In another one of his videos, he mentioned the jack was $500, and the bride was $1000 but just as passing comments in a quick once-over without going into any details. Brass frets, though, which seemed like an odd choice, but then I realized to be proportional he couldn't be using "normal" frets, so they'd have to be made of a metal that's easily cast, and bronze'd likely be way more expensive than brass while still being harder than lead, tin or aluminum.


... adding to it there's all the rest, it's a lot of money for such a "bulky" guitar...


----------



## Omzig

Just look at all that "tone wood"... nope still sounds shit, props on the build skill though


----------



## spudmunkey

Omzig said:


> Just look at all that "tone wood"... nope still sounds shit, props on the build skill though


What's hilarious is that there are ZERO good recordings of it. Rob Scallon needs to pay him a visit, and put it through something better than the pawn shop 6" combos he's been busking through.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

time for some fresh cringe


----------



## Omzig

Just WTF is it about BC Rich Guitars that turn people in to wanna be luthiers/Mad butchers?

"Mockingbird 12 String"...


----------



## Omzig

Man i need to stay off reverb


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> time for some fresh cringe
> 
> View attachment 112777


It's a train wreck, but the headstock rustles my jimmies the most.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Omzig said:


> Man i need to stay off reverb


anime guitar


----------



## spudmunkey

It wouldn't be so bad with Chrome or black hardware, "normal"-looking pickups, and no pickguard.


----------



## Omzig

Omzig said:


>


I think i found the bodies "inspiration"


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> time for some fresh cringe
> 
> View attachment 112777



Honestly, the body is kinda cool. Reminds me of this weird ass guitar that Tosin Abasi used to play back in the day but that headstock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> It's a train wreck, but the headstock rustles my jimmies the most.


it's ribbed for your pleasure


----------



## Crungy

Now the guitar can say you won't shit right for a week


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> time for some fresh cringe
> 
> View attachment 112777


"Yeah, so what's your hobby? Reading? Cool, yeah, so mine is guitar building. Yeah, I'm a "luthier." That means I make stringed instruments. I got into it because there aren't any good designs out there, and I just have all these designs in my head, and I gotta get them out, ya know? Other people should benefit from them, too. It's kind of my way of giving back, because music has really touched me over my life. Yeah, so anyway let me show you some of the photos of my guitars in my phone. This one is like a futuristic design, and it's... wait, where are you going? Come here, you haven't even finished your appletini...."


----------



## spudmunkey

The design is terrible, but the build quality if you zoom in, is terribler.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> The design is terrible, but the build quality if you zoom in, is terribler.


the worst part is he never gets better. His builds are all janky af


----------



## KentBrockman

Another one from my local Craigslist. Attempting to use a different brand’s head to change the scale is one thing, but asking that price for it is laughable. A fully intact S520EX is not worth anything close to that (unless you believe that one Reverb posting from Minnesota where a guy has listed one for $700…)


----------



## Hollowway

A little Carvin carvin’. Finished in an “unknown matte polyurethane.” Also note that you can see the old pup route under the tele bridge plate.









Carvin TL60 - Modified with Fender Fishman Power ridge And Seymour Duncan Pickups Unknown Matte Polyurethane | Reverb


This guitar started life as a single coil size HHH t-style that was painted white. Over its life it was refinished to a translucent dark blue with a matte polyurethane finish which allows the neck through designed to show through the finish. To finish quality is a little rough looking up close, b...




reverb.com


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> A little Carvin carvin’. Finished in an “unknown matte polyurethane.” Also note that you can see the old pup route under the tele bridge plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carvin TL60 - Modified with Fender Fishman Power ridge And Seymour Duncan Pickups Unknown Matte Polyurethane | Reverb
> 
> 
> This guitar started life as a single coil size HHH t-style that was painted white. Over its life it was refinished to a translucent dark blue with a matte polyurethane finish which allows the neck through designed to show through the finish. To finish quality is a little rough looking up close, b...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



He certainly put a lot of work into this. 
I think an AI wrote the description, teacher is gonna mark it up:

This guitar started life as a single coil size *HHH* t-style that was painted white.

Over its life it was refinished to a translucent dark blue with a matte polyurethane finish which allows the neck through designed to show through the finish. *To finish quality* is a little rough looking up close, but looks good from a few feet away.

The three pickups were replaced with Seymour Duncans with a vintage 54 tele pick up in the *fridge*, and vintage flat *strap* *pickups* in middle and neck. The middle pickup is RWRP to provide *home canceling* in the two and four positions.

In addition, the bridge was swapped to *and authentic vendor telecaster bridge plate* with piezo system being the fishman power bridge setup. The third knob ( farthest from the neck) controls the piezo volume So you can blend it in as much more little as desired along with the electronic sound.

There is a 10-way freeway switch for the pickup selector which allows a multitude of options. You get the standard 5 Nashville Tele positions along with:
Neck and middle in series, neck and bridge in parallel, neck and bridge in series, all three in parallel, and all three in series.

There are also two push-pull pots on the volume and tone knobs. Volume knob when pulled out, turns the guitar on, and pushed in as a kill switch. The tone knob, operates as a normal tone knob, and when pulled out bypasses the tone capacitor to a Frallin magic cap. The electronics set up on this guitar are truly fantastic and give some of the most versatility imaginable. You get true telecaster sounds, along with the iconic Stratocaster neck and in between sounds. Then, throw in the piezo for some acoustic sounds, and then with the 10-way freeway switch you can dial in some series combinations to get that humbucker grit sound on a heavier song!

The neck through design is super comfortable, *stainless steel frets have virtually nowhere*, Sperzel locking tuners keep this thing holding tune almost perfectly. It is currently set up with 9 gauge strings and intonated nearly perfect. This guitar plays very easily.

There are some rough spots in the finish, most notably around the heel joint where the color shifts to clear coat up the neck, and also where the neck joins the body. *Body.* There is also a little bit of a gap where the fender bridge doesn't quite cover. *The prior pickup cut out*. Not really noticeable from more than a couple feet away, but might bother someone. Also, the battery jack is glued into the back plate so looks a little rough although it's not really visible unless you're looking at it specifically. I tried to get pictures of most of the cosmetic issues.

This is an absolutely awesome playing, and sounding guitar with fantastic versatility. I really hate to give it up, but need to thin out my collection some, and need the cash.

Comes with a custom Carvin hard shell case.


----------



## vilk

Seabeast2000 said:


> it's not really visible unless you're looking at it


----------



## spudmunkey

Eh, I wouldn't be too hard on that. Here's me, trying to rationalize:


Seabeast2000 said:


> He certainly put a lot of work into this.
> I think an AI wrote the description, teacher is gonna mark it up:
> 
> This guitar started life as a single coil size *HHH* t-style that was painted white.



It could have been HHH with three of their Twinblade TBH60 pickups, but it was more likely HSS and missed by voice-to-text as that 3rd knob's location would be consistent with the location for the coil-split switch for the bridge humbucker. Or If it was SSS, it could be a "bridge on" switch like 



Seabeast2000 said:


> *To finish quality* is a little rough looking up close, but looks good from a few feet away.



Eh, an easy typo to hit "to" instead of "the".



Seabeast2000 said:


> The three pickups were replaced with Seymour Duncans with a vintage 54 tele pick up in the *fridge*, and vintage flat *strap* *pickups* in middle and neck. The middle pickup is RWRP to provide *home canceling* in the two and four positions.


Text to speech, perhaps? The F and B keys to Fridge and bridge are right next to each other, "Vintage Flat Strat" is a pickup model, and "hum cancelling" would be easily missed by voice-to-text, and probably even a spellchecker with the keyboard-entered text. 



Seabeast2000 said:


> In addition, the bridge was swapped to *and authentic vendor telecaster bridge plate* with piezo system being the fishman power bridge setup. The third knob ( farthest from the neck) controls the piezo volume So you can blend it in as much more little as desired along with the electronic sound.



Vendor to vintage: If I type "ventage" on my phone, its first auto-correct suggestion is "vendor", not vintage.



Seabeast2000 said:


> The neck through design is super comfortable, *stainless steel frets have virtually nowhere*, Sperzel locking tuners keep this thing holding tune almost perfectly. It is currently set up with 9 gauge strings and intonated nearly perfect. This guitar plays very easily.


"no wear" and "nowhere" is again pretty silly missed by a speech-to-text.


Seabeast2000 said:


> There is also a little bit of a gap where the fender bridge doesn't quite cover. *The prior pickup cut out*.


If he paused too long with voice-to-text, or hit the spacebar twice, the software likely auto inserted a sentence break.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Eh, I wouldn't be too hard on that. Here's me, trying to rationalize:
> 
> 
> It could have been HHH with three of their Twinblade TBH60 pickups, but it was more likely HSS and missed by voice-to-text as that 3rd knob's location would be consistent with the location for the coil-split switch for the bridge humbucker. Or If it was SSS, it could be a "bridge on" switch like
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, an easy typo to hit "to" instead of "the".
> 
> 
> Text to speech, perhaps? The F and B keys to Fridge and bridge are right next to each other, "Vintage Flat Strat" is a pickup model, and "hum cancelling" would be easily missed by voice-to-text, and probably even a spellchecker with the keyboard-entered text.
> 
> 
> 
> Vendor to vintage: If I type "ventage" on my phone, its first auto-correct suggestion is "vendor", not vintage.
> 
> 
> "no wear" and "nowhere" is again pretty silly missed by a speech-to-text.
> 
> If he paused too long with voice-to-text, or hit the spacebar twice, the software likely auto inserted a sentence break.


Well yeah and all that , he still posted it.


----------



## Crungy

Wait, the guitar didn't start as this?


----------



## Hollowway

Crungy said:


> Wait, the guitar didn't start as this?
> View attachment 113025


“Yes, I agree, the fame and fortune will be awesome. Now here’s the bad news: you will spend the latter half of your life as a ham-fisted Carvin guitar project.”


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> ... "unknown matte polyurethane” ...


I'll have to look at the other pictures, but in the key photo, it looks like "orange peel" and not merely a "matte finish".

EDIT: Yes, yes, that is definitely orange peel  They should have listed it as "raw un-buffed urethane" - that's more R&R sounding.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

looks like some shit from Dr. Seuss


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> looks like some shit from Dr. Seuss
> 
> View attachment 113041


Very definitely the rare blue 9-string Vaseowangdangler. Not to be confused with the 8-string Hornless Twangstangler.


----------



## Seabeast2000

ElRay said:


> Very definitely the rare blue 9-string Vaseowangdangler. Not to be confused with the 8-string Hornless Twangstangler.


----------



## Hollowway

Looks like someone's significant other wants them to try to sell a guitar. $7501, "good" condition, local pickup only.  Well played, fellow gear hoarder, well played.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Looks like someone's significant other wants them to try to sell a guitar. $7501, "good" condition, local pickup only.  Well played, fellow gear hoarder, well played.
> 
> View attachment 113152


"I don't know, babe, I've had it listed for weeks and nobody's biting."


----------



## Alberto7

Seabeast2000 said:


> He certainly put a lot of work into this.
> I think an AI wrote the description, teacher is gonna mark it up:
> 
> This guitar started life as a single coil size *HHH* t-style that was painted white.
> 
> Over its life it was refinished to a translucent dark blue with a matte polyurethane finish which allows the neck through designed to show through the finish. *To finish quality* is a little rough looking up close, but looks good from a few feet away.
> 
> The three pickups were replaced with Seymour Duncans with a vintage 54 tele pick up in the *fridge*, and vintage flat *strap* *pickups* in middle and neck. The middle pickup is RWRP to provide *home canceling* in the two and four positions.
> 
> In addition, the bridge was swapped to *and authentic vendor telecaster bridge plate* with piezo system being the fishman power bridge setup. The third knob ( farthest from the neck) controls the piezo volume So you can blend it in as much more little as desired along with the electronic sound.
> 
> There is a 10-way freeway switch for the pickup selector which allows a multitude of options. You get the standard 5 Nashville Tele positions along with:
> Neck and middle in series, neck and bridge in parallel, neck and bridge in series, all three in parallel, and all three in series.
> 
> There are also two push-pull pots on the volume and tone knobs. Volume knob when pulled out, turns the guitar on, and pushed in as a kill switch. The tone knob, operates as a normal tone knob, and when pulled out bypasses the tone capacitor to a Frallin magic cap. The electronics set up on this guitar are truly fantastic and give some of the most versatility imaginable. You get true telecaster sounds, along with the iconic Stratocaster neck and in between sounds. Then, throw in the piezo for some acoustic sounds, and then with the 10-way freeway switch you can dial in some series combinations to get that humbucker grit sound on a heavier song!
> 
> The neck through design is super comfortable, *stainless steel frets have virtually nowhere*, Sperzel locking tuners keep this thing holding tune almost perfectly. It is currently set up with 9 gauge strings and intonated nearly perfect. This guitar plays very easily.
> 
> There are some rough spots in the finish, most notably around the heel joint where the color shifts to clear coat up the neck, and also where the neck joins the body. *Body.* There is also a little bit of a gap where the fender bridge doesn't quite cover. *The prior pickup cut out*. Not really noticeable from more than a couple feet away, but might bother someone. Also, the battery jack is glued into the back plate so looks a little rough although it's not really visible unless you're looking at it specifically. I tried to get pictures of most of the cosmetic issues.
> 
> This is an absolutely awesome playing, and sounding guitar with fantastic versatility. I really hate to give it up, but need to thin out my collection some, and need the cash.
> 
> Comes with a custom Carvin hard shell case.


I'm almost willing to bet he just dictated that to Siri while driving, and thought he was being very tech savvy


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> looks like some shit from Dr. Seuss
> 
> View attachment 113041


Masterfluffily crafted from the wubbulous wood of the Truffula tree, was the light blue babbootar, which he strummed with on his knee.
"I can play some notes high, I can play some notes low; but the highest of notes - where did they go?"
For the highest note the babbootarist could reach, was not on a fret, but was on a pole piece.
Though the luthier had made the babbootar look hot- he had not given ergonomics a single thought!


----------



## Tree

Hollowway said:


> Looks like someone's significant other wants them to try to sell a guitar. $7501, "good" condition, local pickup only.  Well played, fellow gear hoarder, well played.
> 
> View attachment 113152


Dude’s had this up there for so long I messaged him asking if there was a real price he’d be willing to sell for and all he responded with was, “no worries”. Since I had phrased it something like, “hey sorry for asking”


----------



## BusinessMan

I cant upload the screenshot, but some dude on the FB music gear exchange page is selling a 1999 MIJ rg7620 in vampire red for $2,000. I thought it was hilarious


----------



## bostjan

BusinessMan said:


> I cant upload the screenshot, but some dude on the FB music gear exchange page is selling a 1999 MIJ rg7620 in vampire red for $2,000. I thought it was hilarious


I have the same guitar. I'll sell you mine for $1995.


----------



## Crungy

Idk, 2000, seems expensive. 

That guys response (probably):
Seems expensive? Seems like this is a complete waste of my time. That in any store is 4000 and you're haggling over 2000... What school of finance did you come from? It's a deal! It's a steal! It's the sale of the fucking century! In fact, I think I'll keep it!


----------



## bostjan

Maybe that's in pesos. That's only be like a hundred US, which would be a steal!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

What in the damn hell.... What is going on with the headstock? And those tuners... There's a lot going here.


----------



## cardinal

I hope that is a real ESP. It's similar to one of their zanier sig models.


----------



## KentBrockman

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ugly alleged ESP guitar



That's appalling. I hope the dragon on the lower horn burns that guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I appreciate Sankey's commitment to making hideous looking guitars


----------



## Crungy

I thought it was just the bluish turquoise part and not the yellow. Yikes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> I thought it was just the bluish turquoise part and not the yellow. Yikes.


----------



## Crungy

They almost look good... He should have done a Steinberger type shape and called it a day


----------



## Seabeast2000

Is that something close to regular scale or short? Looks short but maybe its the knobs and whatnot throwing me off.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is that something close to regular scale or short? Looks short but maybe its the knobs and whatnot throwing me off.


The fret shadows look huge, making them look over-sized proportionally, like huge frets on a tiny guitar, from the pretty-straight-up sun. I think that is causing *some* of that effect.


----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> I appreciate Sankey's commitment to making hideous looking guitars



Rick T called....


----------



## ShredmasterD

Hollowway said:


> Looks like someone's significant other wants them to try to sell a guitar. $7501, "good" condition, local pickup only.  Well played, fellow gear hoarder, well played.
> 
> View attachment 113152


wow, i was was only going to ask 1k for my vader. good thing i saw this because i was going to short change myself.. and who are the 53 watchers? are they saving up?


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> I appreciate Sankey's commitment to making hideous looking guitars
> View attachment 113345


Correction, hideous looking AND expensive. 

I do appreciate the art aspect of what he's doing (especially the one where the guitar stand is the piece of wood the body was from) but there's only so far you can go with the random-slab-of-wood theme before it starts looking like just an over priced random slab of wood.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Correction, hideous looking AND expensive.
> 
> I do appreciate the art aspect of what he's doing (especially the one where the guitar stand is the piece of wood the body was from) but there's only so far you can go with the random-slab-of-wood theme before it starts looking like just an over priced random slab of wood.


The only thing Sankey has going for him is his willingness to make his own hardware imo.


----------



## Hollowway

ShredmasterD said:


> wow, i was was only going to ask 1k for my vader. good thing i saw this because i was going to short change myself.. and who are the 53 watchers? are they saving up?


One of the watchers is me. I'm watching just to see wtf is going on.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Omzig said:


> Rick T called....


yeah Toone does the whole driftwood cantilevered bottle opener™ thing better.


----------



## josh1

KentBrockman said:


> Another one from my local Craigslist. Attempting to use a different brand’s head to change the scale is one thing, but asking that price for it is laughable. A fully intact S520EX is not worth anything close to that (unless you believe that one Reverb posting from Minnesota where a guy has listed one for $700…)
> View attachment 112934


Haha I was just browing craigslist and came across this as well.


----------



## KentBrockman

josh1 said:


> Haha I was just browing craigslist and came across this as well.


Hello fellow Oregon-dweller!

He has now reduced the price to $500.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

I thought the batman guitar headstock looked familiar


----------



## KnightBrolaire

behold, the worst thing in this thread (so far)



:


----------



## r33per

KnightBrolaire said:


> behold, the worst thing in this thread (so far)
> View attachment 113365
> View attachment 113366
> View attachment 113367
> :


----------



## ixlramp

Hmm ... well, i do like the general concept of headstock mounted linear-pull tuners


----------



## spudmunkey

ixlramp said:


> Hmm ... well, i do like the general concept of headstock mounted linear-pull tuners


Pretty clever, actually, in a sort of "Iron Man Mk 1 suit" vibe. I'm amused that there are at least 3 diffrrent ways the strings are held in place.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> behold, the worst thing in this thread (so far)
> View attachment 113365
> View attachment 113366
> View attachment 113367
> :


How much is Rick Toone selling this one for?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> How much is Rick Toone selling this one for?


6942.00$


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Omzig

Fender doing acid in the 80's ? 









24 though atleast they got something right 

Reverb LINK


----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> behold, the worst thing in this thread (so far)
> View attachment 113365
> View attachment 113366
> View attachment 113367
> :


----------



## Seabeast2000

Omzig said:


> Fender doing acid in the 80's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 though atleast they got something right
> 
> Reverb LINK


Reissue when?


----------



## bostjan

Omzig said:


> Fender doing acid in the 80's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 though atleast they got something right
> 
> Reverb LINK


Yeah, no, those are legit. I thought they were discontinued in '86, but that one claims it's an '87. It was one of a few of Fender's answers to Ibanez. The pickup slants the right way, the cutaway actually makes sense, and they were pretty cool guitars back in the 80's. I personally prefer the Heartfield Talon, which was maybe a little more refined version of this idea, but I'd love it if Fender did a reimagining of that thing. Maybe a better trem and just a single pickup - but that was a shred machine. A bit of a collector's item now, in the early-to-mid-90's you'd sometimes see these neglected in pawn shops or in guitar stores' used section's special "row of shame."


----------



## odibrom

Omzig said:


> Fender doing acid in the 80's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 though atleast they got something right
> 
> Reverb LINK



... Kind of an offspring of fender and a BC Rich... looks a bit cooler than a Stratocaster... (don't kill me)...


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> ... Kind of an offspring of fender and a BC Rich... looks a bit cooler than a Stratocaster... (don't kill me)...


Yeah, I've always had a weird soft spot for that model.


----------



## Dayn

I think the thing that really makes me mad about a lot of the guitars in this thread is that the thought process behind them is similar to when I designed atrocious things on paper early on. The fact that I could've made something like these if I had the means to do so is what really hurts the most. When I look at the abyss that is these guitars, all I'm seeing is a mirror of what could have been and it truly frightens me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Dayn said:


> I think the thing that really makes me mad about a lot of the guitars in this thread is that the thought process behind them is similar to when I designed atrocious things on paper early on. The fact that I could've made something like these if I had the means to do so is what really hurts the most. When I look at the abyss that is these guitars, all I'm seeing is a mirror of what could have been and it truly frightens me.


If Lovecraft made guitars, this is the press release he'd write for each one.


----------



## Omzig

BlackMastodon said:


> If Lovecraft made guitars, this is the press release he'd write for each one.


The thing(s) that should not be....


----------



## zappatton2

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


I need this pedal. I often need to detune quickly between B and G standard, I assume that's the purpose here.


----------



## Omzig

Cookie monster Goes MADMAX? 










On Reverb @ just £1K Bargin...


----------



## Crungy

I'm going to call it a hybrid of madmax and steam punk... Crap


----------



## bostjan

Omzig said:


> Cookie monster Goes MADMAX?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Reverb @ just £1K Bargin...


Do flames shoot out of it? I feel like flames should shoot out of it.


----------



## Crungy

Weird that I like the back of it, because it looks like something from Fallout. And it should shoot flames out of it.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Do flames shoot out of it? I feel like flames should shoot out of it.


... it should... and burn the player, hence the sale...


----------



## CapinCripes

odibrom said:


> ... Kind of an offspring of fender and a BC Rich... looks a bit cooler than a Stratocaster... (don't kill me)...


There are three things that make it just too weird. Proprietary pickups, that headstock, and the lack of Floyd rose


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Omzig said:


> Cookie monster Goes MADMAX?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Reverb @ just £1K Bargin...



I like that it's got a flute built in on the bottom, more guitars should incorporate woodwinds.


Next up, 8 string Kiesel with a built in oboe


----------



## Crungy




----------



## Seabeast2000

3 down 1 up.


----------



## spudmunkey

If I had to guess...broken tuner, only had a left-handed readily Vanille and didn't want to drill another hole?


----------



## ElRay

Omzig said:


> Cookie monster Goes MADMAX?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Reverb @ just £1K Bargin...


Not without a "Rhythm in Jump Dancing Next to You" headless bridge. None of this "Devil Sons" off-off-brand stuff.


----------



## ElRay

zappatton2 said:


> I need this pedal. I often need to detune quickly between B and G standard, I assume that's the purpose here.



If you press the Brian button, only Bs and Gs will pass through.
If you press the Robin button, it will pitch-shift everything to B or G, whichever is nearest.
If you press the Maurice button, it gives you an Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah auto-Wah
If you press all three buttons, it goes in to "Andy" mode, which pitch-shifts everything up three and a half octaves.


----------



## Omzig

ElRay said:


> Not without a "Rhythm in Jump Dancing Next to You" headless bridge. None of this "Devil Sons" off-off-brand stuff.



Larupps beautiful make electric noise...no doubt as well


----------



## bostjan

wheresthefbomb said:


> I like that it's got a flute built in on the bottom, more guitars should incorporate woodwinds.
> 
> 
> Next up, 8 string Kiesel with a built in oboe


I had a dream years ago that I was playing some sort of flute that had guitar strings on it. I broke a string and it poked me in the eye, then I woke up and laughed out loud at how ridiculous that idea was.



Crungy said:


> View attachment 113698
> View attachment 113699
> View attachment 113700


There must be some stupid story behind why this exists. I don't know that I like that it exists, but sometimes you have to improvise for whatever reason. 



ElRay said:


> If you press the Brian button, only Bs and Gs will pass through.
> If you press the Robin button, it will pitch-shift everything to B or G, whichever is nearest.
> If you press the Maurice button, it gives you an Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah auto-Wah
> If you press all three buttons, it goes in to "Andy" mode, which pitch-shifts everything up three and a half octaves.


Oh brother! What gibbs with the corny puns?!


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> There must be some stupid story behind why this exists. I don't know that I like that it exists, but sometimes you have to improvise for whatever reason.


As my beloved and dearly departed Grandma Genevieve used to say, "sometimes you just gotta fuck with the dick that God gave you."


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> As my beloved and dearly departed Grandma Genevieve used to say, "sometimes you just gotta fuck with the dick that God gave you."


But why did she... how di... umm, uh, ... well, she's not wrong.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## bostjan

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


4/10 for missing the opportunity to scratch out the "b" in "bass".


----------



## Masoo2

does a Reverb posting count as a funny guitar?






*tortilla-berg*

(ignore the f.lux tint)


----------



## arasys

Masoo2 said:


> does a Reverb posting count as a funny guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tortilla-berg*
> 
> (ignore the f.lux tint)


you are seeing what you are seeing because of your screen color! /s


----------



## Seabeast2000

arasys said:


> you are seeing what you are seeing because of your screen color! /s


It is the Frenchest Vanilla.


----------



## possumkiller

Masoo2 said:


> does a Reverb posting count as a funny guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tortilla-berg*
> 
> (ignore the f.lux tint)


Good god your screen shot looks like an 80s polaroid that's been hanging on the wall of a smoky bar for 40 years.


----------



## bostjan

Masoo2 said:


> does a Reverb posting count as a funny guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tortilla-berg*
> 
> (ignore the f.lux tint)


Is that guitar blue and laurel or yellow and yanni?


----------



## BlackMastodon

"Buy my guitar pls what is punctuation head empty no thoughts uwu"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm more surprised there wasn't a body pillow in that strandberg post than anything


----------



## Masoo2

possumkiller said:


> Good god your screen shot looks like an 80s polaroid that's been hanging on the wall of a smoky bar for 40 years.


its that f.lux blue light filter, 100% necessity imo

except the filter appears in screenshots


----------



## John

OP's inevitably going to be an authentic amputee, as nature runs its course:


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


> OP's inevitably going to be an authentic amputee, as nature runs its course:


A huge black expanse like that...it's gotta be a coverup...right?


----------



## CanserDYI

spudmunkey said:


> A huge black expanse like that...it's gotta be a coverup...right?


I can't think of a Gibson model that doesn't have a Les Paul silkscreen, a crown or diamond inlay, and looks like there is some red underneath in the middle, you're probably right.

"Debruh"


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> A huge black expanse like that...it's gotta be a coverup...right?



yeah, of his Fender tat


----------



## John

CanserDYI said:


> "Debruh"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

"the offset is intentional" -the builder


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> "the offset is intentional" -the builder
> View attachment 114030


You can just slide a new pickup in from the side. It’s a feature, not a bug!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Masoo2 said:


> does a Reverb posting count as a funny guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tortilla-berg*
> 
> (ignore the f.lux tint)



the other guitarist in my salsa band plays one of these, at first the tone seemed a little dry but now you could say we're all wrapped up in it


----------



## JJStrike




----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

John said:


>



... sounds like the dog/pet didn't like what the owner played with it...


----------



## Bodes

JJStrike said:


> View attachment 114041



In before someone complains that they are running it off a 9V battery instead of some high-end power conditioner for "true authentic tone".


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


"Basically mint condition, except for where Cujo gnawed off the headstock."


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Bodes said:


> In before someone complains that they are running it off a 9V battery instead of some high-end power conditioner for "true authentic tone".



I boost my doorbell with a RAT for extra grit and to help it cut in the mix, really knocks the socks off of you


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> I boost my doorbell with a RAT for extra grit and to help it cut in the mix, really knocks the socks off of you



I have a Life DoorPedal, $1000 Limited Edition.


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> ... sounds like the dog/pet didn't like what the owner played with it...



I'm wondering how the headstock was ....accessible for this to happen......in a case? Couch level? not sure....


----------



## Shawn

That Les Paul is messed up.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm wondering how the headstock was ....accessible for this to happen......in a case? Couch level? not sure....



... not only accessible but also for a very long time I think... It's a clear case of guitar negligence...


----------



## ElRay

JJStrike said:


> View attachment 114041


Pair that with one of those MP3-playing doorbell and an appropriate track ...


----------



## John

Shawn said:


> That Les Paul is messed up.



It's taken its first steps into headless authenticity.


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> ... not only accessible but also for a very long time I think... It's a clear case of guitar negligence...


Garage raccons


----------



## Turd Ferguson




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Turd Ferguson said:


> View attachment 114129


this is art


----------



## BlackMastodon

Turd Ferguson said:


> View attachment 114129


I've never wanted a guitar more in my life.


----------



## cindarkness

JJStrike said:


> View attachment 114041


Please tell me there's a 4x12 with appropriate tube head waiting behind that door, ready to be rocked on the spot.


----------



## ElRay

cindarkness said:


> Please tell me there's a 4x12 with appropriate tube head waiting behind that door, ready to be rocked on the spot.


The tube head is behind the door, but the 4x12 is hanging from the porch ceiling.


----------



## possumkiller

Thread 'Can someone tell me what this les paul is worth' https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/can-someone-tell-me-what-this-les-paul-is-worth.356961/


----------



## ElRay

I now have a visceral understanding of the phrase "Carve their heart out with a spoon:








Blackmachine Style 27" Baritone Scale Length EndurNeck Conversion Guitar Neck Black Unfinished | Reverb


***Available to ship worldwide with full insurance, just message me before purchasing it so we can discuss about the shipping costs.***I personally purchased, glued and finished the woods to build this neck but I was too inexpert to make a job well done, so I left this project apart for 5 years a...




reverb.com


----------



## bostjan

ElRay said:


> I now have a visceral understanding of the phrase "Carve their heart out with a spoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmachine Style 27" Baritone Scale Length EndurNeck Conversion Guitar Neck Black Unfinished | Reverb
> 
> 
> ***Available to ship worldwide with full insurance, just message me before purchasing it so we can discuss about the shipping costs.***I personally purchased, glued and finished the woods to build this neck but I was too inexpert to make a job well done, so I left this project apart for 5 years a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


"Frets were removed from the fretboard after some fret slots were not done correctly." WTF? Who would buy that non-functional neck that looks and plays like shit?


----------



## cindarkness

ElRay said:


> I now have a visceral understanding of the phrase "Carve their heart out with a spoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmachine Style 27" Baritone Scale Length EndurNeck Conversion Guitar Neck Black Unfinished | Reverb
> 
> 
> ***Available to ship worldwide with full insurance, just message me before purchasing it so we can discuss about the shipping costs.***I personally purchased, glued and finished the woods to build this neck but I was too inexpert to make a job well done, so I left this project apart for 5 years a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Unfinished? Shouldn't have started with that neck in the first place.


----------



## Seabeast2000

ElRay said:


> I now have a visceral understanding of the phrase "Carve their heart out with a spoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmachine Style 27" Baritone Scale Length EndurNeck Conversion Guitar Neck Black Unfinished | Reverb
> 
> 
> ***Available to ship worldwide with full insurance, just message me before purchasing it so we can discuss about the shipping costs.***I personally purchased, glued and finished the woods to build this neck but I was too inexpert to make a job well done, so I left this project apart for 5 years a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



I bet he's taking a shellacking in losses. He'll probably hit up the lacquer bottle from it and brush up on his luthier skills.....



sorry I just don't know any more puns.


----------



## Shawn

Turd Ferguson said:


> View attachment 114129


 Awesome....


----------



## Crungy

Turd Ferguson said:


> View attachment 114129


It's like a Michael Richards and Chino Moreno hybrid


----------



## Crungy

Good god that "blackmachine" neck is atrocious. Can you report stuff on Reverb for being too shitty?


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> I bet he's taking a shellacking in losses. He'll probably hit up the lacquer bottle from it and brush up on his luthier skills.....
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I just don't know any more puns.


I just can't sand to gloss over so many puns- it might be best to leave the list unfinished.

I imagine this must have been posted before:








Oh deer


----------



## Crungy

That guitar reminds me of some old cartoon or video game and I can't place it. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> I just can't sand to gloss over so many puns- it might be best to leave the list unfinished.
> 
> I imagine this must have been posted before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh deer


That guitar won the 2020 Crimson Guitars Great Guitar Build-Off for the...whatever the unofficial viewer contest was called.

Oh, and the reaction should be "holy cow", not "oh deer". Itxs meant to be a Jersey cow, but the ears are a bit off and deer-y.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> That guitar won the 2020 Crimson Guitars Great Guitar Build-Off for the...whatever the unofficial viewer contest was called.
> 
> Oh, and the reaction should be "holy cow", not "oh deer". Itxs meant to be a Jersey cow, but the ears are a bit off and deer-y.
> 
> View attachment 114211


My moo-steak.


----------



## Hollowway

cindarkness said:


> Unfinished? Shouldn't have started with that neck in the first place.


I guess it depends on what his definition of "finished" is, because to me it looks the the finish is actually over done. It's like it was dipped in honey.


----------



## Omzig

Metal....






Evilbay UK LINK if you must!...are some people just broken in the head or what? (given 99% of the posts in this thread id have to say that's a yes).....there must be some point durning such a "build" where your Hidbrain just say Please STOP.....


----------



## Crungy

What in the goddamn fuck....


----------



## odibrom

Omzig said:


> Metal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...) Please STOP.....


Please don't. This thread is simply one of the best ever... if they stop, we'll run out of content pretty fast...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Omzig said:


> Metal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evilbay UK LINK if you must!...are some people just broken in the head or what? (given 99% of the posts in this thread id have to say that's a yes).....there must be some point durning such a "build" where your Hidbrain just say Please STOP.....


 this is officially the worst thing in this thread lol


----------



## BlackMastodon

It's gotta be an art piece right? There's no way that's functional, beyond sticking some rubber bands around an empty Kleenex box.


----------



## odibrom

I


BlackMastodon said:


> It's gotta be an art piece right? There's no way that's functional, beyond sticking some rubber bands around an empty Kleenex box.


 I wouldn't go that far as calling it "art", but it's a sculpture for sure... in a surrealistic/cubistic inconsequential expression...?


----------



## BlackMastodon

"Art" doesn't necessarily mean it's good. I'd argue that most of the time it means quite the opposite.


----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


> "Art" doesn't necessarily mean it's good. I'd argue that most of the time it means quite the opposite.


In most cases, that "art" you're referring to has a context and a purpose where it shines, regardless of how well it was made. Aesthetics and execution/performance quality are no longer a measure of how artistic objects are. Context and purpose.

In this particular scenario, only poor craftsmanship is presented, hence not calling it art. However, within a proper context this could be thought as brilliant and finely crafted. Again, context is key...


----------



## Crungy

As much of a piece of crap that it looks like, I could see it as "art" with the right context as @odibrom said. I'd be shocked if it's functional, and think one would get shocked using it. 

It definitely gives me post apocalyptic/Fallout vibes.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>


----------



## KnightBrolaire

who needs a bridge pickup when you have a middle pickup. The routes are wonky looking too. note the godawful fade.

it's a chinaberg*


----------



## Demiurge

The finish would have only been ~3% less ugly had it been executed better so I can understand the skimp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> The finish would have only been ~3% less ugly had it been executed better so I can understand the skimp.


They should have either committed to the green yellow fade, or the blue green fade. Trying to do both together makes it looks dumb af. The blending is horrendous too.


----------



## CanserDYI

That thing should be burned like the firewood that it is.


----------



## bostjan

There's kind of a lot wrong there but the worst thing about it is that it's another one of "those" sorts of headless guitars.


----------



## KentBrockman

Nothing funny about the guitar, but the price is funny...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> who needs a bridge pickup when you have a middle pickup. The routes are wonky looking too. note the godawful fade.
> 
> it's a chinaberg*
> View attachment 114613



this is what every strandberg/ormsby/kiesel/etc NGD looks like to me


----------



## zw470

KentBrockman said:


> Nothing funny about the guitar, but the price is funny...
> View attachment 114638



I almost posted that yesterday


----------



## vilk

Where's Waldo? Or as he's known in Japan, "Wally" ??!? Right now this guitar has two days left on the auction, but it's only $20. NGL I'm considering buying it just because. I'll leave it at the school where I work and play it when I don't have any lessons.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

vilk said:


> View attachment 114725
> View attachment 114724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Waldo? Or as he's known in Japan, "Wally" ??!? Right now this guitar has two days left on the auction, but it's only $20. NGL I'm considering buying it just because. I'll leave it at the school where I work and play it when I don't have any lessons.



This is _so almost rad_. It's so close I can't even hate it. Would've been A++ 11/10 as an actual finish with the cover being cropped less randomly.


----------



## Omzig

For when you REALLY really need that travel size explorer ! LOL






More images on Reverb!


I Heart this....not really






Again on reverb....i need to stop looking at for sale sites....

and Wow it seems this "design" can also double as a snow shovel amazing!


----------



## bostjan

Omzig said:


> For when you REALLY really need that travel size explorer ! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More images on Reverb!
> 
> 
> I Heart this....not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again on reverb....i need to stop looking at for sale sites....
> 
> and Wow it seems this "design" can also double as a snow shovel amazing!


#1





#2 Butter shape. It's almost like a guitar pick. That rosewood top is gorgeous, though. Too bad.


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Butter shape. It's almost like a guitar pick. That rosewood top is gorgeous, though. Too bad.


Reminds me of @RevDrucifer's new strat neck.


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> I just can't sand to gloss over so many puns- it might be best to leave the list unfinished.


You can try, but it will still take a while to cure any ills


----------



## mmr007

The poster child for legitimate shitting on relic guitars


----------



## wheresthefbomb

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 114785
> 
> The poster child for legitimate shitting on relic guitars



that's awful, but what I _really _want to know is why the fuck this person's wall is hairy


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> that's awful, but what I _really _want to know is why the fuck this person's wall is hairy


Pet the furry wall and calm down, smoke a Jeffrey.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Pet the furry wall and calm down, smoke a Jeffrey.



I will not do drugs in a house with hairy walls. That's a hard line.


----------



## spudmunkey

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 114785
> 
> The poster child for legitimate shitting on relic guitars



Dude just needs to use a lighter gauge pick.


----------



## Hollowway

wheresthefbomb said:


> I will not do drugs in a house whose walls are hairy before I even take the drugs. That's a hard line.


FTFY. Cuz I mean, afterward it’s kind of expected.


----------



## CapinCripes

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 114785
> 
> The poster child for legitimate shitting on relic guitars


What were they even trying to replicate here? It looks like what I'd imagine a steve-o signature guitar would look like. Legit looks like someone went guitar surfing on that body.


----------



## BlackMastodon

wheresthefbomb said:


> that's awful, but what I _really _want to know is why the fuck this person's wall is hairy


Probably the same madman with the furry guitar.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CapinCripes said:


> What were they even trying to replicate here? It looks like what I'd imagine a steve-o signature guitar would look like. Legit looks like someone went guitar surfing on that body.



It's the classic "took all the hardware off and threw it down the side of a mountain four or five times" look



BlackMastodon said:


> Probably the same madman with the furry guitar.



I didn't want to name it out loud (or in writing) for fear it might hear me calling


----------



## KnightBrolaire

japan gonna japan








I respect the aesthetic of this one, but there are some weird design choices


----------



## Seabeast2000

That bottom one looks like a nouveax formal dinner guitar.


----------



## trem licking

Turd Ferguson said:


> View attachment 114129


That guitar is gonna cancel itself with that black headstock...


----------



## Crungy

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 114785
> 
> The poster child for legitimate shitting on relic guitars


Man that's bad. I feel like there's some shitty story to go along with this "relic" job.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The Japanese one looks like they tried to put in a little nub for a leg rest but I can't imagine that would be in any way comfortable to play. I guess the giant schlong behind the bridge is one way to get rid of neck dive. 

Also gotta give a shout out to the marketing team for continuing to push the phallacy that it's not you who sucks at playing, it's your guitar!


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Turd Ferguson said:


> View attachment 114129





trem licking said:


> That guitar is gonna cancel itself with that black headstock...


As long as they don't wall hang it.


----------



## Adieu

Omzig said:


> I think i found the bodies "inspiration"



Dude hell no.

IF (!) that fan is done correctly (can't tell at this angle), that guitar is absolutely fucking awesome


----------



## Adieu

Omzig said:


> Man i need to stay off reverb



That one I mean. Man, quoting quotes is hard on here.


----------



## mmr007

Crungy said:


> Man that's bad. I feel like there's some shitty story to go along with this "relic" job.


Breaking Bad was so awesome the skin of two minor characters inspired a guitar build



Seriously that guitar looks like it shuffles and picks at its own finish incessantly.


----------



## Adieu

JimF said:


>



That does not seem like it would work, unless there's some serious improvisation under the hood.


----------



## Omzig

Less is more?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Omzig said:


> Less is more?


0/10 for aesthetics and design
8/10 for fret access


----------



## Omzig

KnightBrolaire said:


> 0/10 for aesthetics and design
> 8/10 for fret access


LOL totally agreed, but Crimson! so Master built by a Master luthier !


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Omzig said:


> LOL totally agreed, but Crimson! so Master built by a Master luthier !


"master luthier" lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus

I love the d and g string tuners as the eyes.


----------



## 77zark77

It' s a BC POOR Ignit-ish


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ironturd


----------



## vilk

KnightBrolaire said:


> japan gonna japan
> View attachment 114919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the aesthetic of this one, but there are some weird design choices
> 
> View attachment 114920


That's Chinese


----------



## Omzig

Mog Why ? Do not get wet and do not Feed after midnight  lol plush

Evilbay link if you must


----------



## ShredmasterD

Omzig said:


> Mog Why ? Do not get wet and do not Feed after midnight  lol plush
> 
> Evilbay link if you must
> 
> moog made a guitar a while back, but thiss one is a MOOoo G.


you can pet this guitar


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 114928


It looks like it was taken straight out of ATHF


----------



## Isaiah04

Crungy said:


> It looks like it was taken straight out of ATHF


Looks like something Carl would show everyone and then Shake would play and become possessed or something


----------



## Crungy

Exactly!


----------



## Omzig

ShredmasterD said:


> you can pet this guitar



You can try, but it might take yout hand off....love the seller ad quote "I have never seen another one of these since I bought it".....i mean FM i wonder why!


----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

What in the damn hell am I looking at lol


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

why does this guitar top look like a vagina


----------



## Crungy




----------



## spudmunkey

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> why does this guitar top look like a vagina


The heart sees what the heart wants.

Alternatively...


----------



## beerandbeards

Omzig said:


> Mog Why ? Do not get wet and do not Feed after midnight  lol plush
> 
> Evilbay link if you must
> 
> View attachment 114988



I didn’t think I was in the GAS thread


----------



## Omzig

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> why does this guitar top look like a vagina



Got to love Mother nature  & mind the thigh gap!


----------



## Isaiah04

John said:


>


My brother in christ how do you play those strings


----------



## John

Isaiah04 said:


> how do you play those strings


----------



## Alberto7

Just going through this thread after a few days...



ElRay said:


> I now have a visceral understanding of the phrase "Carve their heart out with a spoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmachine Style 27" Baritone Scale Length EndurNeck Conversion Guitar Neck Black Unfinished | Reverb
> 
> 
> ***Available to ship worldwide with full insurance, just message me before purchasing it so we can discuss about the shipping costs.***I personally purchased, glued and finished the woods to build this neck but I was too inexpert to make a job well done, so I left this project apart for 5 years a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Bruh, this is the most demented thing I've seen in a while. All that's good for now is as a bottle opener.


Omzig said:


> Metal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evilbay UK LINK if you must!...are some people just broken in the head or what? (given 99% of the posts in this thread id have to say that's a yes).....there must be some point durning such a "build" where your Hidbrain just say Please STOP.....


Pretty sure I could just hang my clothes up to dry on this one.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> who needs a bridge pickup when you have a middle pickup. The routes are wonky looking too. note the godawful fade.
> 
> it's a chinaberg*
> View attachment 114613



My only pet peeves with this one is the turd stains on the fretboard and the uncut strings at the headstock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ah yes 5k for an LTD. dude is smoking crack


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> ah yes 5k for an LTD. dude is smoking crack
> View attachment 115035



Man, people are paying $2k for Chinese Epiphones, we're surely living in the craziest timelime.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 114785
> 
> The poster child for legitimate shitting on relic guitars


Relic job done at a Rammstein concert


----------



## wheresthefbomb

ShredmasterD said:


> you can pet this guitar



I _can_, but I'm _not going to._



John said:


>



Would love to see these in action.


----------



## ElRay

ShredmasterD said:


> you can pet this guitar


You can also shave it.


----------



## Omzig

ElRay said:


> You can also shave it.


You can try


----------



## danZingWolf

KnightBrolaire said:


> japan gonna japan
> View attachment 114919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the aesthetic of this one, but there are some weird design choices
> 
> View attachment 114920


Man the second guitar, the headless one is so cool. I need to check it. What is it? DF guitars?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

danZingWolf said:


> Man the second guitar, the headless one is so cool. I need to check it. What is it? DF guitars?


i don't remember where i saw it, so idk who the luthier is. I think it was in the 7-8 string users group on fb.

edit: found it. It's Djerjinski custom guitars


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Headless design straight from the batmobile ;-)


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

Kaura said:


> My only pet peeves with this one is the turd stains on the fretboard and the uncut strings at the headstock.


Definitely a poor job wiping


----------



## BlackMastodon

There's too many BMW guitar jokes to be made:
Monthly subscription cost for use of toggle switch. 
Proprietary hardware that make it impossible for you to service the guitar and you have to take it to a licensed tech who will keep it for 5x longer and charge 10x more than he should.
Starting MSRP $10,000 with same specs as a $1,000 guitar. 
Only douchebags and asshole use them. 
Every video online of someone playing them inevitably ends with them losing control of the guitar and running straight into a wall.


----------



## Crungy

BlackMastodon said:


> Every video online of someone playing them inevitably ends with them losing control of the guitar and running straight into a wall.



BMW and Mustang guys are the same?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 115101
> 
> View attachment 115102



ewwww the beemer looks like it's popping a squat

first one, builder should've committed all the way to the guitharp


----------



## zw470

Crungy said:


> BMW and Mustang guys are the same?



Mustangs crash into crowds, not walls.


----------



## Crungy

I didn't think they discriminated but I stand corrected!


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## possumkiller

I was going to post a beat up yellow Bill Lawrence super strat from the 90s but I can't find the thread with the pics.

Have a dad djent guitar.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 115102





wheresthefbomb said:


> ewwww the beemer looks like it's popping a squat


----------



## wheresthefbomb

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



took me a while to realize these weren't the same guitar



BlackMastodon said:


>



"raw, wet tone"


----------



## Crungy

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


That is so gross looking to me... Like it's super sticky to the touch. Yuck!


----------



## fps

possumkiller said:


> I was going to post a beat up yellow Bill Lawrence super strat from the 90s but I can't find the thread with the pics.
> 
> Have a dad djent guitar.
> View attachment 115119


What is this?


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



"it all started with a few shots of Ajax, that then led to drinking an entire bottle of Zep degreaser."


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Wolfhorsky said:


> Headless design straight from the batmobile ;-)


That body shape works really well as a headless.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Crungy said:


> That is so gross looking to me... Like it's super sticky to the touch. Yuck!


a true relic-ing process there . if some big name played it, it would then be accepted and would be replicated and sold for way more than could be sanely justified


----------



## Wolfhorsky




----------



## wheresthefbomb

ShredmasterD said:


> a true relic-ing process there . if some big name played it, it would then be accepted and would be replicated and sold for way more than could be sanely justified



my initial thought was that it was a perfectly acceptable tribute to the original, which by any reasonable metric is _at least_ equally shitty


----------



## ShredmasterD

Wolfhorsky said:


>



if it only had the cig burns on the head stock for added authenticity and realism


----------



## cindarkness

I quit smoking years ago but I think I got cancer from this..
Looks like grandma's meat jelly.


----------



## spudmunkey

ShredmasterD said:


> if it only had the cig burns on the head stock for added authenticity and realism


BYOCB


----------



## ElRay

wheresthefbomb said:


> ewwww the beemer looks like it's popping a squat


I see the stone totem from Rush's Test for Echo album cover.


----------



## Crungy

cindarkness said:


> I quit smoking years ago but I think I got cancer from this..
> Looks like grandma's meat jelly.
> 
> View attachment 115226


Aspics are so gross!


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> "it all started with a few shots of Ajax, that then led to drinking an entire bottle of Zep degreaser."


I'm more impressed he didn't expose the truss rod


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> Aspics are so gross!



mmmm, cigarette aspic


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


This is what doing something wrong, but REALLY well looks like.


----------



## SilentStrummer

Hollowway said:


> This is what doing something wrong, but REALLY well looks like.


I thought everyone tuned their guitars with taut line hitches, just release a little tension to downtune, then pull it back up to get back in standard tuning.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## TedEH

I thought those were holes before I realized it was mirrors. It hurts to look at.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I like the YOU bass behind it, want to see more pics of that.


----------



## danZingWolf

KnightBrolaire said:


> i don't remember where i saw it, so idk who the luthier is. I think it was in the 7-8 string users group on fb.
> 
> edit: found it. It's Djerjinski custom guitars


Funny enough, it popped up on my instagram feed yesterday. Big Brother is watching


----------



## Omzig

SICK Finish Bro.....More images on Evilbay


----------



## zappatton2

TedEH said:


> I thought those were holes before I realized it was mirrors. It hurts to look at.


Me too!! I was all "why don't those holes have any depth to them? Why does the wood grain in the holes run counter to the floor?" I asked a deeply disconcerting number of questions before proper synaptic connections were made.


----------



## spudmunkey

zappatton2 said:


> Me too!! I was all "why don't those holes have any depth to them? Why does the wood grain in the holes run counter to the floor?" I asked a deeply disconcerting number of questions before proper synaptic connections were made.


Admit it...you thought for a moment that you also had a sudden need for a Floyd mounted to the back of a guitar, too, or that you at least saw one like that in an old grainy Vai or MAB video, right?


----------



## Synesthesia

Man... what even IS this thread? There are some guitars that look like someone hacked at some balsa wood with a spoon and held it together with deck screws and then others that are well thought out and beautifully made by competent luthiers. The patrick ass guitar and the giant penis guitar really don't belong in the same thread as Teuffel's birdfish. Or Spalts hybrid series. Kios giant guitars are intentionally absurd but the recent ones are very well made. There's Ritter in here and millimetric as well. Millimetrics guitars are awesome. They're well made and sit/balance like most mainstream guitars. The only real difference is the overall lines (which aren't even very aggressively different). They may not be your preference but they arent funny or laughable. Seems harsh to knock the hard work just because it isn't your style.
This thread is basically just every guitar you wouldn't find hanging on the wall at guitar center...


----------



## BlackMastodon

It's also just, ya know, for fun.


----------



## 73647k

Omzig said:


> SICK Finish Bro.....More images on Evilbay
> 
> View attachment 115425



‘ol jizz ribs


----------



## spudmunkey

Synesthesia said:


> don't belong in the same thread as Teuffel's birdfish.



I just discovered today that parts of the guitar are literally shaped like fish.


----------



## TedEH

BlackMastodon said:


> It's also just, ya know, for fun.


Have we already forgotten to Just Have Fun With It?


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I just discovered today that parts of the guitar are literally shaped like fish.


Wow, I’ve never seen the back. I learned that today too!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

TedEH said:


> Have we already forgotten to Just Have Fun With It?


Are you trying to sell me a plug in or new overdrive pedal sir? 


KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 115451



This is like a nice way to prevent high fret access. Its like handles in the shower.


----------



## Omzig

OK mods you heard the "just one guy" 







Shut it down


----------



## Thesius

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> That body shape works really well as a headless.


I don't mind the body shape ngl


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 115451


I don't hate this but it's definitely fucking weird. The high fret access guarantees playing like an upright bass or cello in upper registers, which would look weird on guitar


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> I don't hate this but it's definitely fucking weird. The high fret access guarantees playing like an upright bass or cello in upper registers, which would look weird on guitar


No, f*** that, those need to burn in a fire. Purposely making something less functional and less aesthetically pleasing than either of the two things it is blatantly copying is a form of terrorism.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Oath Keepers Strat is a huge woosh for me, too


----------



## ShredmasterD

its like a tele with morning wood and a lazy head stock design


----------



## Synesthesia

Omzig said:


> OK mods you heard the "just one guy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut it down


Just throwing my opinion in the mix. I don't expect anyone to change their's. 
Theres of tons of crazy examples in here that are funny but some examples are a bit of a bummer. I've been a maker my whole life and I personally know two people who's work is posted here. Knowing how much passion and time they have put into their work only for it to be posted here and mocked because it doesn't look like a superstrat or something is a bummer for me.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 115451


Top fret access is the selling point on those...


----------



## TedEH

Synesthesia said:


> Knowing how much passion and time they have put into their work only for it to be posted here and mocked because it doesn't look like a superstrat or something is a bummer for me.


In some fairness:

Most of the time, stuff is posted without source, so it's not like we're deliberately dragging builder's names through the mud (most of the time...)

But also criticism is part of the creative process. It's just reality that sometimes people put a lot of effort or passion into something to land on results that either aren't good or aren't up to someone's standards, and obviously everyone's standards are different. Everyone fails before they succeed. Also, not everyone is cut out to build instruments, and there's no shame in trying it and failing. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I'd be willing to bet if anyone asked for "offending" posts to be removed, they would be.


----------



## bostjan

Synesthesia said:


> Just throwing my opinion in the mix. I don't expect anyone to change their's.
> Theres of tons of crazy examples in here that are funny but some examples are a bit of a bummer. I've been a maker my whole life and I personally know two people who's work is posted here. Knowing how much passion and time they have put into their work only for it to be posted here and mocked because it doesn't look like a superstrat or something is a bummer for me.


Yeah, I've seen some posts in this thread that included guitars I thought were fantastic. But it's art, man. Not everyone gets it. Not everyone wants to. Try not to let it bum you out.


----------



## Isaiah04

Not sure if this has been posted, but what in gods name is this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Isaiah04 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but what in gods name is this
> View attachment 115459


hondo "metalmaster". They're goofy af.


----------



## Crundles

Synesthesia said:


> Man... what even IS this thread? There are some guitars that look like someone hacked at some balsa wood with a spoon and held it together with deck screws and then others that are well thought out and beautifully made by competent luthiers. The patrick ass guitar and the giant penis guitar really don't belong in the same thread as Teuffel's birdfish. Or Spalts hybrid series. Kios giant guitars are intentionally absurd but the recent ones are very well made. There's Ritter in here and millimetric as well. Millimetrics guitars are awesome. They're well made and sit/balance like most mainstream guitars. The only real difference is the overall lines (which aren't even very aggressively different). They may not be your preference but they arent funny or laughable. Seems harsh to knock the hard work just because it isn't your style.
> This thread is basically just every guitar you wouldn't find hanging on the wall at guitar center...



Normally I'd understand where you're coming from

However

Teuffel deserves to be in this thread more than 3/4s of the "I won't let my peg leg and pirate hook stop me from pursuing my dream to build guitars" objects posted here


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Synesthesia said:


> Man... what even IS this thread? There are some guitars that look like someone hacked at some balsa wood with a spoon and held it together with deck screws and then others that are well thought out and beautifully made by competent luthiers. The patrick ass guitar and the giant penis guitar really don't belong in the same thread as Teuffel's birdfish. Or Spalts hybrid series. Kios giant guitars are intentionally absurd but the recent ones are very well made. There's Ritter in here and millimetric as well. Millimetrics guitars are awesome. They're well made and sit/balance like most mainstream guitars. The only real difference is the overall lines (which aren't even very aggressively different). They may not be your preference but they arent funny or laughable. Seems harsh to knock the hard work just because it isn't your style.
> This thread is basically just every guitar you wouldn't find hanging on the wall at guitar center...


----------



## odibrom

Synesthesia said:


> Just throwing my opinion in the mix. I don't expect anyone to change their's.
> Theres of tons of crazy examples in here that are funny but some examples are a bit of a bummer. I've been a maker my whole life and I personally know two people who's work is posted here. Knowing how much passion and time they have put into their work only for it to be posted here and mocked because it doesn't look like a superstrat or something is a bummer for me.



The creative process is inherent to all mankind. The same does not applies to aesthetics. Aesthetic is something one learns at specialized schools, more than technique or how to do things (although, technique is actually owned aesthetics and kind of almost vice versa). That's because one is exposed to an impossible to get elsewhere amount of info per time unit and one is also taught to THINK about that info. There are many self taught agents who manage to get the goods at their desired target audience, but that's only as far as most go.

Most of these funny guitars here are posted because there's an underlying question on them all... WHY? Why were these or those choices done in order for the guitar object to be as is?... and because many won't even come close to a possible answer, these guitars are driven to the weird pack group... and most are funny as well.

Then there are those that are incredibly well built (like those Teuffel's or Gittler's) but whose aesthetics are something completely out of the box. Funny things make one smile, it doesn't mean trash... unfortunately many of the guitars posted here are more on this latter category...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Synesthesia said:


> Knowing how much passion and time they have put into their work only for it to be posted here and mocked because it doesn't look like a superstrat or something is a bummer for me.


I'm pretty sure DeVries was super passionate about the dogshit he put out. 

I see your point, and we're just having fun with some extremely extravagant and over the top guitars. Like we've said a few times, art is subjective. There have been plenty of guitars here that I thought were actually pretty rad, for one reason or another.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> hondo "metalmaster". They're goofy af.


two single coils and a non locking trem are metal af.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I dont know about funny, since I understand its practical use, but this definitely took me by surprise. The price is pretty funny though. 







Gibson Brad Whitford’s Aerosmith, Explorer "Prop" Authenticated! (#174) Sea Foam Green https://reverb.com/item/61568206-gi...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=61568206


----------



## odibrom

... shiiit, 5.5K for a prop? wtf?


----------



## possumkiller

Synesthesia said:


> Just throwing my opinion in the mix. I don't expect anyone to change their's.
> Theres of tons of crazy examples in here that are funny but some examples are a bit of a bummer. I've been a maker my whole life and I personally know two people who's work is posted here. Knowing how much passion and time they have put into their work only for it to be posted here and mocked because it doesn't look like a superstrat or something is a bummer for me.


I wouldn't put too much stock into what people here think is shitty or not. 

I've seen the kind of stuff they like...


----------



## 77zark77

@7stringDemon : It's the Explorer Frank Gambale signature, all parts are recessed


----------



## Shawn

That Yamaha is actually pretty neat.


----------



## Omzig

Synesthesia said:


> Just throwing my opinion in the mix. I don't expect anyone to change their's.
> Theres of tons of crazy examples in here that are funny but some examples are a bit of a bummer. I've been a maker my whole life and I personally know two people who's work is posted here. Knowing how much passion and time they have put into their work only for it to be posted here and mocked because it doesn't look like a superstrat or something is a bummer for me.



Thanks cool but subjective is a word id like to suggest to you that sums up the vast amount of posts in the thread...I mean i don't got to a comedy show then stand up and shout "that joke fucking sucks" in the middle of a set...althought from what i see online that's a "thing" these days (as is rushing the stage with a knife....) im a builder myself and i get that what i like other ppl don't like, if they find it funny then well that's ok...as the saying goes "no press is bad press" and as shown in just the last few pages ppl have dug what other ppl thought was funny and looked up the builders.


----------



## Omzig

7stringDemon said:


> I dont know about funny, since I understand its practical use, but this definitely took me by surprise. The price is pretty funny though.
> 
> Gibson Brad Whitford’s Aerosmith, Explorer "Prop" Authenticated! (#174) Sea Foam Green https://reverb.com/item/61568206-gi...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=61568206



Bring a new meaning to the work "Photo Finish"! lol


----------



## ShredmasterD

this will make ridiculous reverb listings. at least it should.


----------



## Synesthesia

Omzig said:


> Thanks cool but subjective is a word id like to suggest to you that sums up the vast amount of posts in the thread...I mean i don't got to a comedy show then stand up and shout "that joke fucking sucks" in the middle of a set...althought from what i see online that's a "thing" these days (as is rushing the stage with a knife....) im a builder myself and i get that what i like other ppl don't like, if they find it funny then well that's ok...as the saying goes "no press is bad press" and as shown in just the last few pages ppl have dug what other ppl thought was funny and looked up the builders.


Yes, thank you. I'm aware it is all subjective. My issue was people mocking some of them as objectively bad. 
It just struck me that guitars that are hacked together and not even intended to be serious are next to guitars from builders with decades of experience and tons of happy customers. And the only real reason they're being mocked is they look a little different than a typical guitar.
I see guitars all the time that I think are ugly. I just think "meh, not for me" and keep scrolling.  
But again, I don't expect that to happen here. Just throwing my opinion out there.


----------



## TedEH

Synesthesia said:


> I see guitars all the time that I think are ugly. I just think "meh, not for me" and keep scrolling.


The whole thread is about having a bit of fun poking at our taste compared to the taste of others. If you see it, and it makes you laugh, post it here too.

Being in the thread doesn't mean per-se that it's being called "objectively bad". It's just people having some fun in regards to instrument aesthetics. There was never any rule that something posted has to be egregiously bad. Several people, myself included, have responded to multiple posts with something along the lines of "say what you want, but I dig that".


----------



## wheresthefbomb

7stringDemon said:


> I dont know about funny, since I understand its practical use, but this definitely took me by surprise. The price is pretty funny though.
> 
> View attachment 115477
> 
> 
> View attachment 115478
> 
> 
> Gibson Brad Whitford’s Aerosmith, Explorer "Prop" Authenticated! (#174) Sea Foam Green https://reverb.com/item/61568206-gi...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=61568206



I want to know more about the Music Man at the bottom of the stack, looks like a _heavily_ modded HD130. Wonder if it's one of Joe Perry's, I know he had a number of the heads modded.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I bet it would look cool hung on a wall, hollowed out and filled with some lights. But not for 5500 bucks.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spotted on craigslist













Another local CL listing:


----------



## TedEH

Should it still be called a cigar box guitar when there's no cigar box involved....? I suppose you could store your cigars inside an old radio if you wanted.


----------



## mmr007

Synesthesia said:


> Yes, thank you. I'm aware it is all subjective. My issue was people mocking some of them as objectively bad.
> It just struck me that guitars that are hacked together and not even intended to be serious are next to guitars from builders with decades of experience and tons of happy customers. And the only real reason they're being mocked is they look a little different than a typical guitar.
> I see guitars all the time that I think are ugly. I just think "meh, not for me" and keep scrolling.
> But again, I don't expect that to happen here. Just throwing my opinion out there.


As other before me have said more eloquently the guitars here run the gamut. Can't reach 400 pages of a thread without a healthy mix of both and some deserve derision and others are so so out there they deserve some comment and it does not reflect on the ability of the builder. Take this ESP...


I doubt there is a person on this forum with the luthier skills to replicate the build but I am posting it because it is, in some sense, ridiculous. It looks unplayable. Not everyone will agree and that is ok (unless they don't like the guitar simply because they don't like gold hardware on a guitar...those people are just savages and we need not respect their opinions)


----------



## TedEH

There's definitely a good share of r/ATBGE type content in this thread.


----------



## Crungy

mmr007 said:


> As other before me have said more eloquently the guitars here run the gamut. Can't reach 400 pages of a thread without a healthy mix of both and some deserve derision and others are so so out there they deserve some comment and it does not reflect on the ability of the builder. Take this ESP...
> View attachment 115548
> 
> I doubt there is a person on this forum with the luthier skills to replicate the build but I am posting it because it is, in some sense, ridiculous. It looks unplayable. Not everyone will agree and that is ok (unless they don't like the guitar simply because they don't like gold hardware on a guitar...those people are just savages and we need not respect their opinions)


It has pickup rings, trash


----------



## mmr007

Crungy said:


> It has pickup rings, trash


Where's my Redd Foxx gif when I need it


----------



## Crungy

Hey I ain't no dummy


----------



## wheresthefbomb

mmr007 said:


> As other before me have said more eloquently the guitars here run the gamut. Can't reach 400 pages of a thread without a healthy mix of both and some deserve derision and others are so so out there they deserve some comment and it does not reflect on the ability of the builder. Take this ESP...
> View attachment 115548
> 
> I doubt there is a person on this forum with the luthier skills to replicate the build but I am posting it because it is, in some sense, ridiculous. It looks unplayable. Not everyone will agree and that is ok (unless they don't like the guitar simply because they don't like gold hardware on a guitar...those people are just savages and we need not respect their opinions)



this reminds me of the kind of guitars my non-guitarist friends would post on my FB wall back in the day. ornately carved dragons, flaming skulls, etc. they always meant well but I hated every single one hahaha.


----------



## Synesthesia

TedEH said:


> Should it still be called a cigar box guitar when there's no cigar box involved....? I suppose you could store your cigars inside an old radio if you wanted.


I agree but nowadays the cigar box guitar community has expanded to just mean a guitar made out of any previously existing vessel. 

I messed around for fun one time and made a guitar out of a metal ammo can and everyone called it a 'cigar box' guitar


----------



## spudmunkey

wheresthefbomb said:


> this reminds me of the kind of guitars my non-guitarist friends would post on my FB wall back in the day. ornately carved dragons, flaming skulls, etc. they always meant well but I hated every single one hahaha.


I've been playing guitar for 32 years, and my mom still does that.


----------



## Crungy

Synesthesia said:


> I agree but nowadays the cigar box guitar community has expanded to just mean a guitar made out of any previously existing vessel.
> 
> I messed around for fun one time and made a guitar out of a metal ammo can and everyone called it a 'cigar box' guitar


A local guy makes actual cigar box guitars and my wife commissioned him to make a bass for me. Turned out to be a wine box bass


----------



## Crungy

Currently on Reverb. Also, why they do this?


----------



## John

Crungy said:


> Also, why they do this?


Because there is no hope.


----------



## Crungy

The latest and greatest in bolt on necks!


----------



## Crungy

Totally legit


----------



## Hollowway

Crungy said:


> Currently on Reverb. Also, why they do this?
> View attachment 115565



Why? To creep me the fuck out, I’m going to guess. That’s trypophobia triggering.


----------



## Synesthesia

You got swindled my guy.. 


Crungy said:


> A local guy makes actual cigar box guitars and my wife commissioned him to make a bass for me. Turned out to be a wine box bass
> View attachment 115564


----------



## Crungy

Synesthesia said:


> You got swindled my guy..


I'm way happier with this than it being an actual cigar box instrument. Those are cool and all but this thing sounds amazing!


----------



## Seabeast2000

if I gooogle "worst relic jobs guitar", I get like 5 more pages of this thread, might post.


----------



## ElRay

TedEH said:


> There's definitely a good share of r/ATBGE type content in this thread.


There's also a fairabount of r/ATAAE too.


----------



## ElRay

Crungy said:


> A local guy makes actual cigar box guitars and my wife commissioned him to make a bass for me. Turned out to be a wine box bass
> View attachment 115564


The advantage of something like this, is if the tone is a bit harsh, just put it in the basement for a year, and let overtones mellow, become more woody, with a hint of oak and leather.


----------



## Crungy

Might pair a little better with chicken than beef?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> A local guy makes actual cigar box guitars and my wife commissioned him to make a bass for me. Turned out to be a wine box bass
> View attachment 115564



I was expecting Franzia TBH.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> I was expecting Franzia TBH.


That demographic still untapped.


----------



## Crungy




----------



## Omzig

No les i am your father....




Reverb seems to have become a dumping ground for this tatt...(IMH this is tat just saying  ) Im betting the unmoded Figure carry case would be worth about the same now...i had one of these cases till my little bro smashed it up....little shit.


----------



## bostjan

I've seen a guitar like that before, but with all black hardware. The chrome is ever so much worse, IMO. But someone should dress up as Kylo Ren and play these, whilst constantly talking to their guitars.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> I've seen a guitar like that before, but with all black hardware. The chrome is ever so much worse, IMO. But someone should dress up as Kylo Ren and play these, whilst constantly talking to their guitars.


The Krylo K-1


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Jackson "Murder Machine" Custom Electric Guitar - $700​








Jackson "Murder Machine" Custom Electric Guitar - musical...


Jackson "Murder Machine" Custom Electric Guitar Custom painted Dinky, titled "Murder Machine"



sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## Hollowway

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Jackson "Murder Machine" Custom Electric Guitar - $700​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson "Murder Machine" Custom Electric Guitar - musical...
> 
> 
> Jackson "Murder Machine" Custom Electric Guitar Custom painted Dinky, titled "Murder Machine"
> 
> 
> 
> sandiego.craigslist.org


The guitar is pretty mundane, but after seeing all that old times wood walls and desk? Yeah, he’s a serial killer.


----------



## Omzig

Seabeast2000 said:


> The Krylo K-1



I hope that has Red LED fretboard markers in the center and up both sides of the neck 

Part sucked toffee ?




Fenix ML-40 Mona Lisa​


----------



## Crungy

That guitar reminds me of something


----------



## Shawn

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 114928


I actually dig that inlay work but the whole guitar is hideous.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Omzig said:


> I hope that has Red LED fretboard markers in the center and up both sides of the neck
> 
> Part sucked toffee ?
> 
> View attachment 115828
> 
> 
> Fenix ML-40 Mona Lisa​


The Parker Fry amirite


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> The Parker Fry amirite


Farker Ply.



Crungy said:


> That guitar reminds me of something
> View attachment 115832



That's why I have to wear a beard. No one will notice how small my chin is if they can't see it. But I also wonder WTF the context for that comment was.


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> Farker Ply.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have to wear a beard. No one will notice how small my chin is if they can't see it. But I also wonder WTF the context for that comment was.


The world may never know!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> The world may never know!


Another mystery for the times.


----------



## CapinCripes

Somebody ordered a 6 screw strat bridge on a custom shop Jackson Kelly and I am so confused


----------



## odibrom

CapinCripes said:


> Somebody ordered a 6 screw strat bridge on a custom shop Jackson Kelly and I am so confused



... also, is its tip broken? the one on the right of the picture?


----------



## CapinCripes

odibrom said:


> ... also, is its tip broken? the one on the right of the picture?


Yeah and he wants 3.5k for the weirdest ke2 ever made without it's tip. Feels like a parody of the diehard 6 screw strat guys.


----------



## odibrom

Sooooo many questions... it's worth to take a look at the pic galery... https://www.catawiki.com/en/l/62993...els-electric-guitar-poweramp-usa-2000#gallery


----------



## Seabeast2000

That's one way to hate having a floating bridge.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## odibrom

... errrr... whatever... more images here: https://www.catawiki.com/en/l/62927819-onbekend-strat-style-guitar-china-2019#gallery


----------



## wheresthefbomb

odibrom said:


> ... errrr... whatever... more images here: https://www.catawiki.com/en/l/62927819-onbekend-strat-style-guitar-china-2019#gallery



looks like a lot of fun to clean


----------



## BlackMastodon

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 115888


All I could think about when I look at this:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

CapinCripes said:


> Somebody ordered a 6 screw strat bridge on a custom shop Jackson Kelly and I am so confused


This would make it infinitely better for me, I prefer a vintage trem for anything that doesn't require absolute monkey business on the tremolo. Would love to see it with a Hipshot two point trem though...


----------



## spudmunkey

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 115888


...HR?


----------



## possumkiller

Crungy said:


> Also, why they do this?


----------



## mmr007

spudmunkey said:


> ...HR?


I am curious as well. It's for sale on Reverb. Have half a mind to email and ask him to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## spudmunkey

mmr007 said:


> I am curious as well. It's for sale on Reverb. Have half a mind to email and ask him to satisfy my curiosity.



Apparently The guitar it's modeled after said AM for "aggravated minds".





Fun fact, TIL:
Doug Rowell is the master(mind/bater) behind not one, not two, not three, but FOUR "wang-casters".


----------



## odibrom

You found the legend!... Some are very intricate works, but... errr, how should I put it... errrr.... eeewww... NOT for me...


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> Fun fact, TIL:
> Doug Rowell is the master(mind/bater) behind not one, not two, not three, but FOUR "wang-casters".



I can picture @MaxOfMetal & @Randy trying to prevent @odibrom & @Hollowway from collecting all four wang-casters and playing CBAT, at midnight, on Halloween.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the wangcasters are like the parts of voltron, when all 4 are brought together they form the Dongbringer mechacock


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> the wangcasters are like the parts of voltron, when all 4 are brought together they form the Dongbringer mechacock


Pacific Rim but with these.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Pacific Rim but with these.


and they "fight" piper perri dressed up as a kaiju


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ElRay said:


> I can picture @MaxOfMetal & @Randy trying to prevent @odibrom & @Hollowway from collecting all four wang-casters and playing CBAT, at midnight, on Halloween.



Prevent? I _encourage_!


----------



## odibrom

... I'm still wondering why @ElRay tagged me in this wangcaster soap opera...? It's cool though, to be remembered... thanks pall!  The wangcasters are legends!


----------



## ElRay

MaxOfMetal said:


> Prevent? I _encourage_!


Yes! Internal betrayal plot twist! That means @Randy has to montage-whip-up some technological wonder with the McGuyvered Mini-CNC in his basement.


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



What a wasted opportunity, this would have looked gorgeous with a Bigsby


----------



## John

wheresthefbomb said:


> What a wasted opportunity, this would have looked gorgeous with a Bigsby


Society has moved past the need and desire for a Bigsby, not that the current trem is any less cursed on that guitar as-is.

Either way, the backwards bridge piece is yet another reason for it to belong here.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


> Society has moved past the need and desire for a Bigsby, not that the current trem is any less cursed on that guitar as-is.
> 
> Either way, the backwards bridge piece is yet another reason for it to belong here.



I didn't even notice the backwards bridge hahaha

I know they're not the fan favorite around here but I digsby some bigsby, classiest looking trem setup by far. if it's good enough for Alan Sparhawk it's damn well good enough for me... that said, I've literally never owned a non-hardtail.


----------



## John

wheresthefbomb said:


> that said, I've literally never owned a non-hardtail.


The Bigsby is just not for me, but I'm unabashedly a sap for some LP's outfitted with trems. Both of my custom builds are that way (Gotoh and Mannmade), along with the 90's ESP Eclipse guitars I've owned.


----------



## Tree

Not a real guitar, but still worth a larf.

Posted by a “gothic, metal head, civil rights, hippie” on Facebook.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Normally I'd be absolutely sure that something like that would be a piss take, but it's a BC Rich, so someone might actually want that monstrosity.


----------



## RadoncROCKs

BlackMastodon said:


> Normally I'd be absolutely sure that something like that would be a piss take, but it's a BC Rich, so someone might actually want that monstrosity.



That design is all about knowing your strengths - if you're not going to djenty djent or 0000 past the 5th fret why even bother


----------



## Tree

BlackMastodon said:


> Normally I'd be absolutely sure that something like that would be a piss take, but it's a BC Rich, so someone might actually want that monstrosity.





RadoncROCKs said:


> That design is all about knowing your strengths - if you're not going to djenty djent or 0000 past the 5th fret why even bother



I personally enjoy the second stop-tail in between the pickups.


----------



## Tree

Also, I can confirm it’s not a joke. He’s just a bonafide BCR fan:


----------



## ElRay

Tree said:


> Not a real guitar, but still worth a larf.
> 
> Posted by a “gothic, metal head, civil rights, hippie” on Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 115983


BC Rich has done almost this. It's a standard BD Rich 6-string headstock w/ tuners for the 4 doubled-up (treble) strings behind the bridge.
​


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Tree said:


> Not a real guitar, but still worth a larf.
> 
> Posted by a “gothic, metal head, civil rights, hippie” on Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 115983



B.C. Poor


----------



## Shawn

7stringDemon said:


> I dont know about funny, since I understand its practical use, but this definitely took me by surprise. The price is pretty funny though.
> 
> View attachment 115477
> 
> 
> View attachment 115478
> 
> 
> Gibson Brad Whitford’s Aerosmith, Explorer "Prop" Authenticated! (#174) Sea Foam Green https://reverb.com/item/61568206-gi...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=61568206


A buddy of mine builds guitars to smash on stage...made of foam and some light wood to look real. I wonder if this was used for that.


----------



## Tree

ElRay said:


> BC Rich has done almost this. It's a standard BD Rich 6-string headstock w/ tuners for the 4 doubled-up (treble) strings behind the bridge.
> View attachment 116003​


Yeah, but that’s practical in the sense it’s meant to be like a 12 string. Homie wants a fat, mean ERG with no upper fret access.


----------



## Masoo2

John said:


>


wow that's absolutely killer

give it a P90 and a simple colorful finish and it'll shine, think Gordon Smith Guitars

or murder it out with a matte black finish and stick in a stupidly hot pickup ala Dunable


----------



## 7stringDemon

Shawn said:


> A buddy of mine builds guitars to smash on stage...made of foam and some light wood to look real. I wonder if this was used for that.



Thats cool. I actually run a small production company that does music videos, is there anywhere I can check out your friends products?


----------



## BlackMastodon

wheresthefbomb said:


> B.C. Poor


Got 'im


----------



## Crungy

Masoo2 said:


> wow that's absolutely killer
> 
> give it a P90 and a simple colorful finish and it'll shine, think Gordon Smith Guitars
> 
> or murder it out with a matte black finish and stick in a stupidly hot pickup ala Dunable



Must be the rosewood version of what I posted earlier


----------



## John

Crungy said:


> Must be the rosewood version of what I posted earlier
> View attachment 116012



Somewhere in the distance, Mark Agnesi is wailing and grinding teeth over the authenticity.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

one of the dumbest reverb postings I'be seen in a while. Dude has one picture of only the back of the neck. Oh and the esp logo is sanded off too.


----------



## CapinCripes

Tree said:


> Not a real guitar, but still worth a larf.
> 
> Posted by a “gothic, metal head, civil rights, hippie” on Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 115983


Wow that's cursed. Might as well be a lap steel.


----------



## mmr007

Please note that when I argue how much I like relic guitars I am not referring to burn victims like this thing


----------



## Crungy

Would definitely be cooler with less burns.


----------



## CapinCripes

KnightBrolaire said:


> one of the dumbest reverb postings I'be seen in a while. Dude has one picture of only the back of the neck. Oh and the esp logo is sanded off too.
> View attachment 116068


Alienxnation yeah, dudes been infamous for a while for the type of guitars I'm into for wildly overpricing them. He seems obsessed with Lynch and holy grail Kramer necks to the point that he censors caliper readings in pictures so that "only he makes an accurate replica"


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ah, another home-disaster insurance claim.


----------



## Bodes

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 116159
> 
> Please note that when I argue how much I like relic guitars I am not referring to burn victims like this thing



I could not imagine the smell of the torture method that was used on this poor guitar.


----------



## STRHelvete

Like I said before. I joined a Dean guitars group on FB for entertainment...here ya go. Someone's ML shaped pillow made by a friend.


----------



## Crungy

I like the idea of guitar shaped pillows, even if it looks like a disfigured goose.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

STRHelvete said:


> Like I said before. I joined a Dean guitars group on FB for entertainment...here ya go. Someone's ML shaped pillow made by a friend.
> 
> View attachment 116177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116178


this is like looking at those medieval woodcuts where artists who had never seen a lion or hippo tried to draw one, except with a guitar.


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is like looking at those medieval woodcuts where artists who had never seen a lion or hippo tried to draw one, except with a guitar.


The body is mostly there but that face, priceless


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is like looking at those medieval woodcuts where artists who had never seen a lion or hippo tried to draw one, except with a guitar.


Albrecht Dürer's Rhino engraving/drawing is one of those and was made in the 16th century... it's close but not quite... notice the reptile skinned legs for example...


----------



## profwoot

Dolphins too:


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> The body is mostly there but that face, priceless
> View attachment 116179


I can't explain it, but this reminds me so much of Moishe from Where the Wild Things Are.


----------



## Crungy

I can definitely see that!


----------



## Omzig

Hellecaster BBQWTF


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Omzig said:


> Hellecaster BBQWTF
> 
> View attachment 116185
> 
> 
> View attachment 116184


and this kids, is not how you do shou sugi ban.


----------



## spudmunkey

First time I think I've seen a guitar with a bolt-on neck plate nowhere near the neck.


----------



## AMOS

It looks drunk








Danelectro 59XT Silver with Wilkinson Tremolo


FREE SHIPPING BEST PRICE PROMISE FOREVER SUPPORT High output single coil in neck. Lipstick® Humbucker pair in bridge. Coil tap the Humbucker pair with a pull on the tone knob. Body features outstanding resonance. Wilkinson tremolo provides perfect bar tension (adjustable) and excellent tune...




thesoundparcel.co


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> I like the idea of guitar shaped pillows, even if it looks like a disfigured goose.


 New band name


----------



## Seabeast2000

AMOS said:


> It looks drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danelectro 59XT Silver with Wilkinson Tremolo
> 
> 
> FREE SHIPPING BEST PRICE PROMISE FOREVER SUPPORT High output single coil in neck. Lipstick® Humbucker pair in bridge. Coil tap the Humbucker pair with a pull on the tone knob. Body features outstanding resonance. Wilkinson tremolo provides perfect bar tension (adjustable) and excellent tune...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thesoundparcel.co


Indeed it does


----------



## Crungy

That Dano in meme form:


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Omzig said:


> Hellecaster BBQWTF
> 
> View attachment 116185
> 
> 
> View attachment 116184



hell-no-caster


----------



## owlexifry

(unsure if already posted)

texas pickguard on alaska body 

but what is goin on with that headstock, is it for serving cheese after the show?


----------



## TheBloodstained

owlexifry said:


> but what is goin on with that headstock, is it for serving cheese after the show?


...I guess he didn't have time to run it through the band saw before the gig?


----------



## odibrom

... and this one has been posted recently, like about 10 or so pages back... maybe 20...? ... but it's a good laugh nevertheless.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

owlexifry said:


> View attachment 116247
> 
> (unsure if already posted)
> 
> texas pickguard on alaska body
> 
> but what is goin on with that headstock, is it for serving cheese after the show?



I live in Alaska so I'm always happy to see this one.

The headstock is for paddling fools who move here from Texas and proceed to tell everyone here that Texas the bigger state.

My only critique is it's missing the Kenai Penisula, AKA Alaska's dick.


----------



## Crungy

Speaking geographic instruments I'm sure everyone has seen this one or the Gibson version:




I had not seen a bass variant before, and with a headstock like that:


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Freebird, more like $3.99bird


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm just happy they didn't shave off the Keweenaw Peninsula, this happens a lot.

Well, technically they did sort of but C for effort.


----------



## Crungy

wheresthefbomb said:


> Freebird, more like $3.99bird


I think they Supersized the bass one for a dollar more


----------



## John




----------



## NickS

^Tone zip-ties.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 116254



Walgreens signature model


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 116254


Is there a subreddit for r/ATGNETE ? (Awful Taste But Not Entirely Awful Execution)




T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



That...that's a prop for something right? Like...someone isn't planning to actually seriously use it outside of novelty...right?


----------



## BlackMastodon

*First picture* That's not too bad, looks like they went a little too far on the forearm contour but ok. 
*Second picture* Oh sweet Satan, my back!


----------



## cardinal

BlackMastodon said:


> *First picture* That's not too bad, looks like they went a little too far on the forearm contour but ok.
> *Second picture* Oh sweet Satan, my back!


The reveal was so funny haha. Scrolling down: eh not the best but not terribl---WTF.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


Finally a full thickness strat.


----------



## Omzig

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


Wow just look at all that "pine" "Tone Wood" is this like one of those "tone" test guitars?...will a lighter Thic'er softwood Body produce as much "tone" as a slim hardwood body???? can you hear that eXtra "tone" lol...also at first i thought this was a strat Cake!


----------



## Shawn

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 115888


That's actually not too bad looking.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Finally a full thickness strat.


ah-Whaakakakakaka


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## TedEH

^ I feel like these are juuuuust over the line from quirky but cool into gaudy. Like a bit of design restraint could have salvaged those.


----------



## CanserDYI

owlexifry said:


> View attachment 116247
> 
> (unsure if already posted)
> 
> texas pickguard on alaska body
> 
> but what is goin on with that headstock, is it for serving cheese after the show?


Whats funny is that I think its there to show the size difference between Alaska and Texas, when the real funny part is that he used the Mercator projection "size" of these states, and is completely proportionally incorrect.

I'm really fun at parties, I swear.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 116282


Very interesting and agree with @TedEH these, with a little restraint, could have been kinda cool.

Interested in knowing if all that extra mass actually adds any sustain in any measurable way.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 116282




What I hate the most is how the giant part above the headstock attaches at such a tiny joint. They are already broken just from all of us looking at them.



CanserDYI said:


> Very interesting and agree with @TedEH these, with a little restraint, could have been kinda cool.
> 
> Interested in knowing if all that extra mass actually adds any sustain in any measurable way.



Not as much sustain as the Stratocakester on the last page.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> Whats funny is that I think its there to show the size difference between Alaska and Texas, when the real funny part is that he used the Mercator projection "size" of these states, and is completely proportionally incorrect.
> 
> I'm really fun at parties, I swear.



There is no way to map/plane the Earth without deformation, one only has to choose the criteria for how much deformation...


----------



## CanserDYI

odibrom said:


> There is no way to map/plane the Earth without deformation, one only has to choose the criteria for how much deformation...


Correcto, but the sizes they showed were LAUGHABLY incorrect, and using another projection would have gotten them closer, this is the actual size difference:






And also, how am I just now finding out my home state of Ohio is pretty much the same size as the entirety of England...(not including Wales). Ohio feels so small sometimes.... I have friends that have jobs/commutes that would be like driving from Edinburgh to London, which is so weird to think about...

EDIT: Reminds me of my sisters boyfriend when we were growing up was from the Manchester Area, we asked him what he wanted to do on a visit here, only here for about 3 days, he asked to see the St Louis arch and Statue of Liberty (weird two choices) but man I laughed my ass off. 

For my European friends, that would be like asking someone to go see the Louvre and the Acropolis in the same weekend


----------



## brector

wheresthefbomb said:


> I live in Alaska so I'm always happy to see this one.
> 
> The headstock is for paddling fools who move here from Texas and proceed to tell everyone here that Texas the bigger state.
> 
> My only critique is it's missing the Kenai Penisula, AKA Alaska's dick.


Can you tell me why Alaskan's call the rest of the country the lower 48? Do they not believe in Hawaii?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

brector said:


> Can you tell me why Alaskan's call the rest of the country the lower 48? Do they not believe in Hawaii?


alaskans can't count, duh


----------



## Tree

wheresthefbomb said:


> What I hate the most is how the giant part above the headstock attaches at such a tiny joint. They are already broken just from all of us looking at them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much sustain as the Stratocakester on the last page.


“Stratocakester” is the best content in this whole thread. Everyone can fight me.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

brector said:


> Can you tell me why Alaskan's call the rest of the country the lower 48? Do they not believe in Hawaii?



I actually prefer to use "the lesser 48" or simply "amerika." 

In all three cases, it refers to the contiguous mass of states. Hawaii and Alaska have a close relationship due to population exchange in both directions and are similar in their separateness from the rest of the states, as well as their relatively fresh and present colonial history. The indigenous people in much of the states have been trail-of-tears'd elsewhere, making that history less present and easier to literally pave over. Even where there are large indigenous populations, they are often living on lands that are far from their ancestral homelands. 

These are my own personal musings on the topic, take them as you will.


----------



## Omzig

Kinda looks like an IceMAN with it's bits cut off.....New York New York...well that explains a Lot of things


----------



## 77zark77

Those 'mericans ! 
My favourite band atm is Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## tian

That's one way to save a few bucks I guess...


----------



## Hollowway

tian said:


> That's one way to save a few bucks I guess...
> View attachment 116320


I love how they try to downplay the twisted neck by juxtaposing it with tiny scratches that are too small to be photographed. Under what circumstance am I ok with a twisted neck, but draw a hard line at nearly invisible scratches? Like they’re basically saying, “the guitar is firewood. And there are some pick swirls.”


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seabeast2000 said:


> ah-Whaakakakakaka



This was a a Disturbed joke by the way, everbody. Down with the thickness bro! Man what am I chopped liver around here? just kidding let's have lunch.


----------



## zappatton2

STRHelvete said:


> Like I said before. I joined a Dean guitars group on FB for entertainment...here ya go. Someone's ML shaped pillow made by a friend.
> 
> View attachment 116177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116178


Shit, I might be too late seeing this, but get it out of your house. I really think it might be The Thing!!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> This was a a Disturbed joke by the way, everbody. Down with the thickness bro! Man what am I chopped liver around here? just kidding let's have lunch.


----------



## odibrom

At first one thinks the guitar has been modded, but them one looks at the headstock and... it's original, right?


----------



## Masoo2

odibrom said:


> At first one thinks the guitar has been modded, but them one looks at the headstock and... it's original, right?


Warlock HF2 Fatboy


----------



## wheresthefbomb

odibrom said:


> At first one thinks the guitar has been modded, but them one looks at the headstock and... it's original, right?



goth Ditto


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## Seabeast2000

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


I don't know enough real world scenarios where this could be a bad outcome to an intended solution, if that's what happened here.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know enough real world scenarios where this could be a bad outcome to an intended solution, if that's what happened here.


The only one i could think of: a replacement short-scale neck.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know enough real world scenarios where this could be a bad outcome to an intended solution, if that's what happened here.


Ooh, or maybe replacing a 22-fret neck with a 24-fret, but not altering the pocket in any way?


----------



## cardinal

I love the commitment to putting the springs on there anyway.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Ooh, or maybe replacing a 22-fret neck with a 24-fret, but not altering the pocket in any way?



CSI: Guitar

Pickguard does look added or moved? Clearly shit aint lining up. 
Bridge moved. 




cardinal said:


> I love the commitment to putting the springs on there anyway.


Yes, lots of commitment going on here.
Are those Graphtech saddles? Nice upgrade.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I wonder if it has one of the old Novax fanned drop-in necks. 



Novax Guitars: Parts/Accessories: Guitar Necks


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder if it has one of the old Novax fanned drop-in necks.
> 
> 
> 
> Novax Guitars: Parts/Accessories: Guitar Necks


ahh, and modder skipped the bridge part?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> ahh, and modder skipped the bridge part?
> View attachment 116564



At one point they included a longer screw or two for the saddles on the highest strings so you wouldn't need to replace the bridge.


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> At one point they included a longer screw or two for the saddles on the highest strings so you wouldn't need to replace the bridge.


Interesting... so then the end result would be multiuscale, but its *longest* scale would have been your guitars existing scale was, and shorter for the higher strings? Is there really much of a market for that setup, or is the entire target market people who just get multiscale because they think it'll be "more ergonomic" or just look cool? Maybe that's why the page doesn't mention any of the geometry (scale length, nor neutral fret).


----------



## John

Play aUtHenTiC.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Interesting... so then the end result would be multiuscale, but its *longest* scale would have been your guitars existing scale was, and shorter for the higher strings? Is there really much of a market for that setup, or is the entire target market people who just get multiscale because they think it'll be "more ergonomic" or just look cool? Maybe that's why the page doesn't mention any of the geometry (scale length, nor neutral fret).



Not exactly.

The heel of the neck is shifted forward relative to where the pocket itself is, basically everything is further from the bridge. Which is why you need greater forward adjustment on the higher strings, while the lower strings are affected it's not as dramatic and those strings usually have plenty of forward adjustment space anyway.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


> Play aUtHenTiC.



"followed internet instructions" like "it's not my fault guys I swear"


----------



## JimF




----------



## odibrom

John said:


> Play aUtHenTiC.



... human stupidity at its best...


----------



## Heretick

"Peavey Raptor Custom SSS"


Oh, okay


----------



## 77zark77

Slaughtered Sloppy Strat ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't remember if this has been posted before.



Spoiler


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't remember if this has been posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116728


... It really doesn't matter if it has been too long already... most won't read the 400 pages at once...


----------



## bostjan

Heretick said:


> "Peavey Raptor Custom SSS"
> View attachment 116683
> 
> Oh, okay


Pretty much everything it says in that description is wrong. At least the seller isn't looking for thousands, although I honestly wouldn't appraise that guitar at even $100 myself.


----------



## Heretick

The longer you look at it, the worse it gets. Like, I guess both pickups are always on? There's certainly no selector switch. Also, unless I'm just seeing things wrong, I'm fairly certain the bridge is just the baseplate with the strings fed though it- I'm not seeing any saddles there. Like, this thing should be free on the side of the road, not $150.


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't remember if this has been posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116728


It looks like something out of Hellraiser!


----------



## bostjan

Heretick said:


> The longer you look at it, the worse it gets. Like, I guess both pickups are always on? There's certainly no selector switch. Also, unless I'm just seeing things wrong, I'm fairly certain the bridge is just the baseplate with the strings fed though it- I'm not seeing any saddles there. Like, this thing should be free on the side of the road, not $150.


Right.

I mean, the list of things wrong with it would be pretty long.

For example: That's definitely not a Raptor neck. The neck doesn't seem to fit tightly in the pocket. The pickups aren't screwed into anything, so are they just glued to the body? That pickguard is part of a bridge plate around the neck pickup and a trem cavity cover around the bridge pickup - why? The bridge appears to be some sort of knockoff low-budget tele bridge with the saddles completely missing (?!). The body has been hacked to the point where whatever it used to be is now unrecognizable. The cover, or whatever you want to call it, doesn't appear to be flush with the edge of the body in the lower cutaway. Seller says there is a maple fretboard, which is clearly not the case. Seller says there is a black finish, which is clearly not accurate. Seller lists the condition as "Good" which is obviously way off.

And that's all just from one photo. I can't imagine what the back of it looks like. What are the odds that there is even an output jack of any sort?

It's probably either a case of the seller has no idea WTF is what, and is just really ignorant or they are wise enough to know better and are hoping some idiot comes along who doesn't understand what "Peavey" or "Custom" or "SSS" or "guitar" means.

Looking at the seller's other listings - a Harmony Bobkat body that is listed as "Good" condition that clearly has been abused way beyond a reasonable level, and the asking price is about 10x what would be a reasonable offer; and a Jay Turser neck that has some huge chips chunked out of it and is listed as being in "Very Good" condition... IDK. I think the seller might be one of those people who buys shitty guitars and then "projectifies" them and sells them as "custom" despite basically ending up as nonfunctional junk. But they have a 5 star rating from people who were happy with the partial refunds.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spotted on Reddit:


----------



## Omzig




----------



## TedEH

I think kinda like the chain+gears thing as an art piece.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


>


Oof. Why not use the existing ground wire infrastructure? Not like that guitar came stock with active pickups or something. Also, WTF is going on with the intonation setting on the high E?!



TedEH said:


> I think kinda like the chain+gears thing as an art piece.


I like those as well. No way those are functional with whatever "strings" those are on them, but it looks like it was a heck of a lot of work. If I had more money than I knew what to do with it, I'd probably have a couple of those on display in the garden.


----------



## JimF

Definitely cool to have in a cheesy bar or something.

The batman guitar on the otherhand...


----------



## bostjan

JimF said:


> Definitely cool to have in a cheesy bar or something.
> 
> The batman guitar on the otherhand...


The batman guitar would work great with booberry drums and a frankenberry bass - then you could start your own sugary-cereal-themed band and be Count Chocula. You might be able to make it as big as Mac Sabbath...


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

WARNING: Face-melting Guitar - musical instruments - by owner - sale


Only from deep in the exotic land of the Amazon and a local hardware store could such a guitar emerge. Wired by none other than Merlin the Wizard himself, the control cavity is a copper-lined...



sandiego.craigslist.org




Description is kinda funny..


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> The batman guitar would work great with booberry drums and a frankenberry bass - then you could start your own sugary-cereal-themed band and be Count Chocula. You might be able to make it as big as Mac Sabbath...


Holy shit, if Count Chocula ever had a signature bass...


----------



## KentBrockman

spudmunkey said:


> Spotted on Reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116794
> 
> View attachment 116795



On that note, has anyone here ever spent much time on that subforum on Reddit? It’s a truly terrible place.


----------



## SilentStrummer

KentBrockman said:


> On that note, has anyone here ever spent much time on that subforum on Reddit? It’s a truly terrible place.



I did. It’s awful. Any dissenting view is bannable. Any jokes are bannable. Asking legit questions get buried. Asking certain questions get you banned. Asking if you think you should quit guitar will get you 500 replies and 10000 karma as people tell you not to quit.


----------



## TedEH

SilentStrummer said:


> It’s awful.


I've yet to find any reddit community that wasn't some variety of awful.


----------



## Shawn

Crungy said:


> Must be the rosewood version of what I posted earlier
> View attachment 116012


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KentBrockman said:


> On that note, has anyone here ever spent much time on that subforum on Reddit? It’s a truly terrible place.


can confirm. It's like rig talk but with the extra bullshit of thousands of noob questions inundating the place.


----------



## Lemur

Need pickup suggestions that aren't active for my current project. My RG8 came with upgraded SD Blackouts and I just don't really get along with active pickups. I'm only looking to get a bridge pickup as I'll be covering the neck pickup cavity with a pickguard.


----------



## Tree

Lemur said:


> Need pickup suggestions that aren't active for my current project. My RG8 came with upgraded SD Blackouts and I just don't really get along with active pickups. I'm only looking to get a bridge pickup as I'll be covering the neck pickup cavity with a pickguard.


Wrong thread, but check Dimarzio D Activators,
Duncan Pegasus, or Nazgul.


----------



## Lemur

Tree said:


> Wrong thread, but check Dimarzio D Activators,
> Duncan Pegasus, or Nazgul.


I completely thought I was in the RG8 mod thread... Oh my god I'm stupid


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it gets worse the longer you look


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> it gets worse the longer you look
> View attachment 116874


Someone likes cigar box guitars. The only two that aren't are the lap-steel-looking thing second from the right, but that appears to be homemade as well, and the knockoff BC Rich Bich next to that. I'd have to say that if there is a production guitar that is the chef's kiss of bad taste, it'd be a knockoff no-brand BC Rich Bich. 

I'd probably have a blast putting together a cigar box guitar from a kit, but I can't imagine the insanity that it would require to do like 50 of them.


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> it gets worse the longer you look
> View attachment 116874


Scary thing is that the OP smoked every cigar needed to empty those boxes.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

KnightBrolaire said:


> it gets worse the longer you look
> View attachment 116874


It looks like an AI-generated image.


----------



## STRHelvete

Damn..I guess I can't have this guitar


----------



## dr_game0ver

The perfect guiter for some Judas Priest riffs.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Sure, a silver star-shaped guitar with industrial aluminum tread plate top is sooooo hetero.


----------



## Shawn

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


Wow....

I actually don't mind the USA guitar.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Spotted on Reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116794
> 
> View attachment 116795




"works great"


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> T00DEEPBLUE said:
> 
> 
> 
> {{THICC Guitar Pics}}
> 
> 
> 
> That...that's a prop for something right? Like...someone isn't planning to actually seriously use it outside of novelty...right?
Click to expand...


----------



## STRHelvete

BlackMastodon said:


> Sure, a silver star-shaped guitar with industrial aluminum tread plate top is sooooo hetero.


Gurl yas


----------



## spudmunkey

STRHelvete said:


> Damn..I guess I can't have this guitar
> View attachment 116897


Like many instances where they have to publically proclaim the heterosexualness, the diamond plate is merely a veneer.


----------



## ExplorerMike

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>


About time someone finally made a Les Paul thickness Strat!


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Is this ESP Legit? https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/msg/7555538976.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Is this ESP Legit? https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/msg/7555538976.html



Not even a little.


----------



## odibrom

Ok, I'm seeing this guitar for sale for quite some time and it simply doesn't move... I wonder why... no, wait, I don't, really don't, I know exactly why it doesn't move. The question really is, why Ibanez, why? How can this happen at this level?












in my opinion, THIS is the reason, the guitar has a mustache...






Here's the link for a top of the line guitar: https://www.ishibashi-music.jp/category/select/cid/547/pid/67106.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The dastardly and suave mustachioed sabre.


----------



## spudmunkey

The mustache isn't what'd bother me, it's the bookmarks that is off in both horizontal and vertical directions, and by such a clearly-apparent amount.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> The mustache isn't what'd bother me, it's the bookmarks that is off in both horizontal and vertical directions, and by such a clearly-apparent amount.



Yeah, but without the mustache you wouldn't even notice that...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> The mustache isn't what'd bother me, it's the bookmarks that is off in both horizontal and vertical directions, and by such a clearly-apparent amount.



The billet is center cut, glued, planed, and then shaped. This is what it looks like in the end, that's just the layers of grain, there's nothing wrong with the bookmatch. 

Getting a "perfect" bookmatch on a fully curved top with burl like this is luck. 

It's why you usually see it more on flat or "flatter" tops with stuff like poplar burl which has much smaller inclusions that don't shift as much as you remove material.


----------



## CapinCripes

odibrom said:


> Ok, I'm seeing this guitar for sale for quite some time and it simply doesn't move... I wonder why... no, wait, I don't, really don't, I know exactly why it doesn't move. The question really is, why Ibanez, why? How can this happen at this level?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my opinion, THIS is the reason, the guitar has a mustache...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link for a top of the line guitar: https://www.ishibashi-music.jp/category/select/cid/547/pid/67106.


I imagine it giggling maniacally like an old Saturday morning cartoon villain.


----------



## Omzig

is this some kind of fit my bobbies/manboobies mod guitar or an extreme weight relif thing ?


----------



## odibrom

Omzig said:


> is this some kind of fit my bobbies/manboobies mod guitar or an extreme weight relif thing ?
> 
> View attachment 117049
> 
> View attachment 117050


... looks like a clean cut...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Omzig said:


> is this some kind of fit my bobbies/manboobies mod guitar or an extreme weight relif thing ?
> 
> View attachment 117049
> 
> View attachment 117050



Pete Shelley tribute?


----------



## Tree

Just some Reverb lulz


----------



## Crungy

odibrom said:


> Ok, I'm seeing this guitar for sale for quite some time and it simply doesn't move... I wonder why... no, wait, I don't, really don't, I know exactly why it doesn't move. The question really is, why Ibanez, why? How can this happen at this level?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my opinion, THIS is the reason, the guitar has a mustache...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link for a top of the line guitar: https://www.ishibashi-music.jp/category/select/cid/547/pid/67106.


Makes me think of this guy


----------



## Crungy

Tree said:


> Just some Reverb lulz
> 
> View attachment 117125


Is that the $200 Jackson 7 but "upgraded" with stickers?


----------



## bostjan

Omzig said:


> is this some kind of fit my bobbies/manboobies mod guitar or an extreme weight relif thing ?
> 
> View attachment 117049
> 
> View attachment 117050


25% OFF!



Crungy said:


> Is that the $200 Jackson 7 but "upgraded" with stickers?


Doesn't show in the photo, but the seller also upgraded it with $80 worth of locking tuners.

So, clearly, $179 guitar + $80 tuners + $5 stickers = umm, math is hard... uhhh... $750


----------



## CanserDYI

I cant unsee the mustache over a bare'd teeth'd frenchman with very little eyes.


----------



## Shawn

Omzig said:


> is this some kind of fit my bobbies/manboobies mod guitar or an extreme weight relif thing ?
> 
> View attachment 117049
> 
> View attachment 117050


Wtf?


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 117129
> 
> 
> I cant unsee the mustache over a bare'd teeth'd frenchman with very little eyes.


Can't decide if I see Woll Smoth or Nod Flenders.


----------



## Masoo2

holy shit please nobody buy this fake




can't tell if it's as bad as the fake Regius that's been floating around Digimart/eBay for the past few months or somehow worse due to the price.


----------



## bostjan

Masoo2 said:


> holy shit please nobody buy this fake
> 
> View attachment 117144
> 
> 
> can't tell if it's as bad as the fake Regius that's been floating around Digimart/eBay for the past few months or somehow worse due to the price.


"Used Used Mayones?" Maybe the builder's name is "Used Mayones?" and they just can't help it but to build guitars that look just like Mayones guitars. They are probably made in China, but have stickers that were made in Poland that say "Made in Poland," obviously referring to where the sticker was made and not the country of origin of the goods onto which the sticker happens to be attached.


----------



## Crungy

Definitely an uggo


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ibasi Vivaldberg


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> Definitely an uggo
> View attachment 117156


Please excuse my ignorance, but what is that? Is that one of those Chinese no-name copies?


----------



## Tree

Man, I feel bad for the peeps at this GC. That means they paid this jackass ~$2100 for that. 


Masoo2 said:


> holy shit please nobody buy this fake
> 
> View attachment 117144
> 
> 
> can't tell if it's as bad as the fake Regius that's been floating around Digimart/eBay for the past few months or somehow worse due to the price.


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what is that? Is that one of those Chinese no-name copies?


Can't say for sure but at first glance, I thought we were just ripping on the Abasi design, then I thought it was the Ibanez prototypes. It looks like everything is crooked on the body and since the headstock has no logo, I think you're right.


----------



## Shawn

That Abasi fake and Mayones Duvall fake is so obvious.


----------



## JimF

The Mayones headstock nearly made me lose my balance


----------



## KnightBrolaire

"Technically a forgery" mmmkay


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what is that? Is that one of those Chinese no-name copies?


My friend's green one of those is that company's "poster image" of that guitar when you go to order it.

Those are absolute. fucking. firewood. I've played some bad guitars. This took the cake. The neck pocket was off, a lot. The nut looked like it was _literally _carved with a spoon, no hyperbole. Fret ends so sharp it cut my hand to bleeding. 2 of the 8 solo saddles were extremely crooked to the point of the string thru hole being off and it causing a 3rd breaking point before the saddle, and hardware rusted in 2 weeks, we are talking literally 2 weeks.

It was laughably bad. The frets were so soft he had relatively small 6 or 7 inch drop when the guitar fell forward and was "caught" by the amp in front of the stand, and that little drop was enough to put 5 dents from strings into the two frets where the edge of the amp shell caught it. So deep they couldnt be polished out. He paid 900 dollars for it.....


----------



## cardinal

Omzig said:


> is this some kind of fit my bobbies/manboobies mod guitar or an extreme weight relif thing ?
> 
> View attachment 117049
> 
> View attachment 117050


It looks like an optical illusion or something; it's messing with my mind


----------



## CapinCripes

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 117201
> 
> "Technically a forgery" mmmkay


Meh, most of the golden era riches were either made by Mexican luthiers brought in or had work outsourced to Mexico. Given it's not cool for it to say it's a legit bc rich but it may well be made by the same guy that made any number of legit golden era bc riches. It would kind of like if Mike Shannon retired from Jackson but made a couple in his spare time and they ended up on the market. Not exactly ethical but essentially the same product from the consumer pov.


----------



## bostjan

CapinCripes said:


> Meh, most of the golden era riches were either made by Mexican luthiers brought in or had work outsourced to Mexico. Given it's not cool for it to say it's a legit bc rich but it may well be made by the same guy that made any number of legit golden era bc riches.


Which is worse:
$5500 for a fake BC Rich
$5500 for a real BC Rich, whose previous owner was so embarrassed by it that he publicly said it was a fake BC Rich

?


----------



## CapinCripes

bostjan said:


> Which is worse:
> $5500 for a fake BC Rich
> $5500 for a real BC Rich, whose previous owner was so embarrassed by it that he publicly said it was a fake BC Rich
> 
> ?


Question is what makes it "real". The actual person making them or the company ownership? Mostly a philosophical rather than a practical question as obviously legally speaking it's the ownership. If Neil Moser just decided to start popping off bc riches on his own it would be counterfeit because he doesn't own the licence but as long as he's on their payroll it's legit. The actual product doesn't change , just it's legal status.


----------



## bostjan

CapinCripes said:


> Question is what makes it "real". The actual person making them or the company ownership? Mostly a philosophical rather than a practical question as obviously legally speaking it's the ownership. If Neil Moser just decided to start popping off bc riches on his own it would be counterfeit because he doesn't own the licence but as long as he's on their payroll it's legit. The actual product doesn't change , just it's legal status.


I would like to think that if Neal Moser made it, he'd have the sense to slap his own name on it.

The problem is the idea of putting someone else's trademark on work that isn't affiliated with them. Even if it was built by Joe Blow in his mom's basement, if the company "BC Rich" didn't endorse the product, then that's what makes it "fake."

Sure I could study watchmaking for 20 years all so that I could make my own Rolex and slap the name "Rolex" on it. But chances are quite good, that if I have any pride in my own work, that I won't do that, y'know?


----------



## spudmunkey

Speaking of Moser, didn't BC Rich post something about him coming on board maybe a year ago (maybe longer)? I wonder what that was going to be about...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Pawn shop discovery. "This is the future liberals want."




Talk about a bridge to nowhere....




Now I've heard of a thigh gap, but a neck gap?!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Masoo2 said:


> holy shit please nobody buy this fake
> 
> View attachment 117144
> 
> 
> can't tell if it's as bad as the fake Regius that's been floating around Digimart/eBay for the past few months or somehow worse due to the price.



"used mayonnaise"


----------



## lost_horizon

CapinCripes said:


> Question is what makes it "real". The actual person making them or the company ownership? Mostly a philosophical rather than a practical question as obviously legally speaking it's the ownership. If Neil Moser just decided to start popping off bc riches on his own it would be counterfeit because he doesn't own the licence but as long as he's on their payroll it's legit. The actual product doesn't change , just it's legal status.


If he was really good and really proud of his own work he would just own it and put his own name on it like Knaggs. He's still building the same guitars but better woods and improving the design slightly. 

Why advertise for someone else? If someone has an issue with it, wouldn't you want them coming to you vs contacting BC Rich?

This guy probably builds great stuff just needs to sell himself.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Speaking of Moser, didn't BC Rich post something about him coming on board maybe a year ago (maybe longer)? I wonder what that was going to be about...



Yeah, they brought him aboard as some sort of consultant, he doesn't seem to be doing anything. I have a feeling that it was just done to bring some legitimacy at a time when management was changing again in a short time frame. 

I'm cool with it though. Neil is the real fucking deal and deserves whatever he gets and more. In a far more just world he'd have owned the BCR brand decades ago.


----------



## Tree

wheresthefbomb said:


> Pawn shop discovery. "This is the future liberals want."
> 
> View attachment 117204
> 
> 
> Talk about a bridge to nowhere....
> 
> View attachment 117205
> 
> 
> Now I've heard of a thigh gap, but a neck gap?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 117206


How much were they asking for this lovely Melody Maker-caster?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Tree said:


> How much were they asking for this lovely Melody Maker-caster?



$139.99 which knowing this shop means they'd probably take $75. Still pretty steep


----------



## Tree

wheresthefbomb said:


> $139.99 which knowing this shop means they'd probably take $75. Still pretty steep


Yeah, there's no way any sane person would pay more than like $40-50 for that just for the parts. I hope they keep it forever.


----------



## Shawn

wheresthefbomb said:


> Pawn shop discovery. "This is the future liberals want."
> 
> View attachment 117204
> 
> 
> Talk about a bridge to nowhere....
> 
> View attachment 117205
> 
> 
> Now I've heard of a thigh gap, but a neck gap?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 117206


Cringeworthy for sure.


----------



## bostjan

wheresthefbomb said:


> $139.99 which knowing this shop means they'd probably take $75. Still pretty steep


That's dumb as hell. Epiphone still makes that guitar and you can get a brand new not-fucked-up one for $140 at GC.


----------



## Crungy

The first picture from afar doesn't look terrible, at first glance.


bostjan said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what is that? Is that one of those Chinese no-name copies?


I saw it on Reverb, the seller us Myles Music Shop. It appears they sell copies of stuff and have gems like this:

Custom Made Headless Electric Guitar in White, Maple Neck, Rosewood Fingerboard https://reverb.com/item/62384562-cu...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=62384562


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



that's just screwed up


----------



## John

@wheresthefbomb It's tool time. It's-stool-time.


----------



## Crungy

John said:


>


So close yet so.... Well, not close at all.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Crungy said:


> Custom Made Headless Electric Guitar in White, Maple Neck, Rosewood Fingerboard https://reverb.com/item/62384562-cu...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=62384562


Fucking hell...


----------



## John

Crungy said:


> So close yet so.... Well, not close at all.


Was there an attempt? Yes.
Was it a good attempt? No.


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>


I love how they took, like, studio-grade(ish) photos, with exceptional lighting and shallow depth-of-field.


----------



## Hollowway

Find yourself a man that holds you the way this 8th string holds the tuning peg.




(Taken from an Aries 8 string that just got listed on the 'verb. Not sure why just that string is so comically long.)


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I love how they took, like, studio-grade(ish) photos, with exceptional lighting and shallow depth-of-field.


Dunning Kruger Lutherie, Inc.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Find yourself a man that holds you the way this 8th string holds the tuning peg.
> 
> View attachment 117305
> 
> 
> (Taken from an Aries 8 string that just got listed on the 'verb. Not sure why just that string is so comically long.)


They come standard with locking tuners, so the only thing I can think of is that the string is borrowed from his 34" (or longer) scale bass, and hopes to re-use it when he gets a new guitar string.


----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


NGL, now I’m wondering if the headstock was out in the body by someone who knew what they were doing - would it look cool? I kinda feel like it could be a thing.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> NGL, now I’m wondering if the headstock was out in the body by someone who knew what they were doing - would it look cool? I kinda feel like it could be a thing.



It's not as well done, though, as this oldie-but-goodie:





This entire photo gallery is worth scrolling through...thee are some amazing details in some of the close-ups.








Video! 1993 Gibson "Headless" SG Standard Red | Reverb


The Trogly's Guitar ShowSee, Hear, Learn About and Experience your new guitar... before you buy!youtube.com/watch?v=EJ7MvSEZFeM The Case...This guitar comes with it's original Gibson USA Brown Case with pink interior. The bottom latch is missing the loop to secure the lid down, but the other 2 la...




reverb.com


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> It's not as well done, though, as this oldie-but-goodie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This engine photo gallery is worth scrolling through...thee are some amazing details in some of the close-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video! 1993 Gibson "Headless" SG Standard Red | Reverb
> 
> 
> The Trogly's Guitar ShowSee, Hear, Learn About and Experience your new guitar... before you buy!youtube.com/watch?v=EJ7MvSEZFeM The Case...This guitar comes with it's original Gibson USA Brown Case with pink interior. The bottom latch is missing the loop to secure the lid down, but the other 2 la...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


We need to get a legitimate luthier to start doing cool builds with different guitar parts repurposed into different areas. This could be super cool if well done.


----------



## Crungy

Hollowway said:


> Find yourself a man that holds you the way this 8th string holds the tuning peg.
> 
> View attachment 117305
> 
> 
> (Taken from an Aries 8 string that just got listed on the 'verb. Not sure why just that string is so comically long.)





spudmunkey said:


> They come standard with locking tuners, so the only thing I can think of is that the string is borrowed from his 34" (or longer) scale bass, and hopes to re-use it when he gets a new guitar string.



I think the person is a maniac that uses scissors to cut strings and couldn't cut through that string with those tortured scissors.


----------



## John

Crungy said:


> I think the person is a maniac


In all fairness, maniac + Kiesel guitar owner have been one and the same through a variety of submissions here.


----------



## Seabeast2000

This looks like a new solution to a problem that has never existed. Thus it is the problem. 


Hollowway said:


> NGL, now I’m wondering if the headstock was out in the body by someone who knew what they were doing - would it look cool? I kinda feel like it could be a thing.



I do like the concept. What is the deal with that lower bout? I get why it was cut for fret access but the routing and the display like its optional for some reason is confusing.


----------



## Crungy

John said:


> In all fairness, maniac + Kiesel guitar owner have been one and the same through a variety of submissions here.


I've seen the horrible burst but not the Amputee™ model. Yuck! 

@Seabeast2000 I was going to post that one too, what an eyesore lmao


----------



## Hollowway

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 117293
> 
> 
> This looks like a new solution to a problem that has never existed. Thus it is the problem.


Specifically the problem of upper fret access where you use the thumb only.


----------



## Shawn

John said:


>


Wow….that is just wrong.


----------



## Shawn

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 117293
> 
> 
> This looks like a new solution to a problem that has never existed. Thus it is the problem.
> 
> 
> I do like the concept. What is the deal with that lower bout? I get why it was cut for fret access but the routing and the display like its optional for some reason is confusing.


Maybe a piece to hang up as wall art?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

The dad version of a strandy?


----------



## cardinal

Hollowway said:


> Find yourself a man that holds you the way this 8th string holds the tuning peg.
> 
> View attachment 117305
> 
> 
> (Taken from an Aries 8 string that just got listed on the 'verb. Not sure why just that string is so comically long.)


I'm guessing he wrapped the string down the post to get more downforce/break angle over the nut.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


>


When I was in, like 8th grade, I had this really awkward stage of life between being a proper child and a proper teenager.

This guitar is at that awkward stage in between being a Les Paul and being a piece of firewood.


----------



## Crungy

At least your head was mounted in the right place!


----------



## Shawn

KnightBrolaire said:


>


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> The dad version of a strandy?



Dandy


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> At least your head was mounted in the right place!


I know of at least one teacher who would disagree with that


----------



## ShredmasterD

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Ah, a les paulverized model. yes, yes, indeed a loved classic


----------



## odibrom

That was probably the best attempt at an ergonomic LesPaul...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> That was probably the best attempt at an ergonomic LesPaul...


nah the builder said " 100 euro headless project is past proof of concept stage"


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah the builder said " 100 euro headless project is past proof of concept stage"


... you know I was being sarcastic, right...?


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> I'm guessing he wrapped the string down the post to get more downforce/break angle over the nut.


You know, I bet that’s it. Given that it’s just one string, it must have some logical reason.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

who tf would pay 8k for this shit lol


----------



## Shawn

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 117377
> 
> who tf would pay 8k for this shit lol


It's funny that I actually know someone who would!


----------



## runbirdman

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 117377
> 
> who tf would pay 8k for this shit lol


I saw this pop up on Marketplace today. I can confirm Lafayette is firmly in the “Heritage, Not Hate” belt. Some “American by Birth; Southern by the Grace of God” redneck will buy this as a family heirloom so their children will never forget that the South will rise again. Being a Dime signature is secondary to the true appeal of this guitar for a buyer in that area.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

$8,500 is a low price to pay to own some libs imo


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> Dunning Kruger Lutherie, Inc.


You can't tell us we're wrong!


----------



## KentBrockman

Ugly routing job and the addition of ugly ass pickup rings…along with the audacity to try and charge $800 for this


----------



## Hollowway

Every time I see someone say "heavily upgraded" in a sale ad I move on. Never has anything worthwhile followed after that. Just someone trying to get a lot more money than they should.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Every time I see someone say "heavily upgraded" in a sale ad I move on. Never has anything worthwhile followed after that. Just someone trying to get a lot more money than they should.



Same thing with cars.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

On reverbs used gear site:







*"I have added a kill switch, cat paw stickers, and sticker on top of body"*


----------



## Shawn

soul_lip_mike said:


> On reverbs used gear site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I have added a kill switch, cat paw stickers, and sticker on top of body"*


Actually doesn’t look all that bad even though I’m not a fan of sticker inlays


----------



## Masoo2

soul_lip_mike said:


> On reverbs used gear site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I have added a kill switch, cat paw stickers, and sticker on top of body"*


that's just bringing it up to the actual spec of what Takayoshi Ohmura tends to play live. most of his twinkle pink Snappers have the patch and cat paw inlays even though his signatures aren't always sold with them (but sometimes are). additionally, some sigs have been sold with the killswitch, others with a dummy(?) second volume pot

see:
















大村孝佳 | ESP GUITARS


トップアーティストに愛用されるエレクトリックギター＆ベースメーカーESP GUITARS JAPAN




espguitars.co.jp





I've wanted an Ohmura twinkle pink Snapper for a while and would 100% want the cat inlays. the patch and killswitch I'm much less interested in.


----------



## Omzig

Row Row Row your boat...with this guitar...


----------



## Omzig

soul_lip_mike said:


> On reverbs used gear site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I have added a kill switch, cat paw stickers, and sticker on top of body"*



GoodBye Kitty


----------



## Hollowway

Masoo2 said:


> that's just bringing it up to the actual spec of what Takayoshi Ohmura tends to play live. most of his twinkle pink Snappers have the patch and cat paw inlays even though his signatures aren't always sold with them (but sometimes are). additionally, some sigs have been sold with the killswitch, others with a dummy(?) second volume pot
> 
> see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 大村孝佳 | ESP GUITARS
> 
> 
> トップアーティストに愛用されるエレクトリックギター＆ベースメーカーESP GUITARS JAPAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> espguitars.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted an Ohmura twinkle pink Snapper for a while and would 100% want the cat inlays. the patch and killswitch I'm much less interested in.


I 100% want cat inlays on any guitar!


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> Every time I see someone say "heavily upgraded" in a sale ad I move on. Never has anything worthwhile followed after that. Just someone trying to get a lot more money than they should.



Same energy when the seller mentions "customized" or "custom." And that's unfortunate as it's a disservice to the luthiers who actually go the extra miles making some really dank custom instruments, even going above and beyond the semi-custom builds.


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


> Same energy when the seller mentions "customized" or "custom," way more often than not. And that's unfortunate as it's a disservice to the luthiers who actually go the extra miles with some really dank custom instrument, even going above and beyond the semi-custom builds.


 It's even better when they say specifically "customized *to my specs*," as if they are the ultimate authority of proper specs for an instrument.


----------



## Crungy

Omzig said:


> View attachment 117500
> 
> 
> Row Row Row your boat...with this guitar...


I was thinking of cutting a steak on it


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> I was thinking of cutting a steak on it


Tofu bro, tofu... ... you can even use a guitar string for the job...

... hey, a guitar shaped tofu slicer with a floating trem. One would use the trem on a dive bom position, place the tofu brick underneath the strings and then go for the pitch up mode and _voilá_, perfectly sliced tofu... the more strings the better I say...


----------



## JK-PA

odibrom said:


> Tofu bro, tofu... ... you can even use a guitar string for the job...
> 
> ... hey, a guitar shaped tofu slicer with a floating trem. One would use the trem on a dive bom position, place the tofu brick underneath the strings and then go for the pitch up mode and _voilá_, perfectly sliced tofu... the more strings the better I say...



That's innovation.


----------



## Crungy

Food grade floating trems, the technology we didn't know we needed!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yours for only 7k usd


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I figure folks into the Ethereal look are just the Millennial version of the GenX'ers who like Monson.


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> yours for only 7k usd
> 
> View attachment 117562


So much wtf... The fretboard inlays/design is atrocious. It's like a BC Rich had a seizure while watching the Rational Gaze video


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> I figure folks into the Ethereal look are just the Millennial version of the GenX'ers who like Monson.


bad taste transcends generations. The people that like Etherial typically like Monson or Moser, etc too ime.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> bad taste transcends generations. The people that like Etherial typically like Monson or Moser, etc too ime.



I feel like you need to show your AARP card in order to buy a Moser, but I suppose I'm out of touch as I don't really participate in those more niche parts of social media where kids want Bastard Vs and Morpheuseses.


----------



## Omzig

this looks like one half of a massive set of sun glasses...$2k!

















Expressiv Infinity Guitar


The World's most advanced MIDI guitar system. THIS GUITAR IS CURRENTLY NOT IN PRODUCTION. The concept behind Expressiv has never changed: to create the ultimate guitar experience and take your performance to a whole new level. The world's most advanced MIDI guitar system brings thousands of new...




www.rorguitars.com


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> I feel like you need to show your AARP card in order to buy a Moser, but I suppose I'm out of touch as I don't really participate in those more niche parts of social media where kids want Bastard Vs and Morpheuseses.


AARP doesn't have an age limit, anyone can get a membership lol. Same with liking cringy "extreme" designs There are definitely guys under 30 that want Mosers, Monsons, blakhart, legion, etc from what I've seen.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

"THIS GUITAR IS CURRENTLY NOT IN PRODUCTION"

thank the lord for small mercies


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> yours for only 7k usd
> 
> View attachment 117562


But will it tesselate my thumb?!?


----------



## Masoo2

KnightBrolaire said:


> AARP doesn't have an age limit, anyone can get a membership lol. Same with liking cringy "extreme" designs There are definitely guys under 30 that want Mosers, Monsons, blakhart, legion, etc from what I've seen.


I can still never tell if Blakhart is a real company or not.

They fade to obscurity in the back of my head for years on end, then I somehow stumble across them.

Case in point - I checked Blue from Fit For An Autopsy's Instagram today out of curiosity and it turns out he rocks Blakharts for one of his side projects.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Masoo2 said:


> I can still never tell if Blakhart is a real company or not.
> 
> They fade to obscurity in the back of my head for years on end, then I somehow stumble across them.
> 
> Case in point - I checked Blue from Fit For An Autopsy's Instagram today out of curiosity and it turns out he rocks Blakharts for one of his side projects.


Yeah I'm surprised they're still around.


----------



## Shawn

KnightBrolaire said:


> yours for only 7k usd
> 
> View attachment 117562


----------



## Hollowway

Shawn said:


>


The best part is he makes no qualms about it being $3500 new, AND having a lot of fret buzz on the 7th string. And he's not the first owner. So yeah, stay away from drugs, kids.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> The best part is he makes no qualms about it being $3500 new, AND having a lot of fret buzz on the 7th string. And he's not the first owner. So yeah, stay away from drugs, kids.


I love how basically everyone in the 7-8string fb group has been memeing the price and fret buzz to death


----------



## ElRay

Crungy said:


> So much wtf... The fretboard inlays/design is atrocious. It's like a BC Rich had a seizure while watching the Rational Gaze video


… and I bet those are Deathbeds in the "neck" & bridge.


----------



## Shawn

Omzig said:


> this looks like one half of a massive set of sun glasses...$2k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expressiv Infinity Guitar
> 
> 
> The World's most advanced MIDI guitar system. THIS GUITAR IS CURRENTLY NOT IN PRODUCTION. The concept behind Expressiv has never changed: to create the ultimate guitar experience and take your performance to a whole new level. The world's most advanced MIDI guitar system brings thousands of new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rorguitars.com


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> yours for only 7k usd
> 
> View attachment 117562


 but

He obviously puts so much imagination into these. It must take a ton of effort to curve the frets like that. But... why does it curve in? Both the nut and the bridge curve such that the bass strings have less added length and the treble strings have more decreased length per string. That makes little sense to me. If it wasn't Etherial, I would ponder that, but since it is what it is, I'm confident that it was done that way "just because." Erg, such a waste. A lot of the concepts of this guitar could have been great if they were on, well, a better guitar, with a little bit of actual logical thought put into them.

I know this guitar is the prime example of this thread - stuff that makes you wince, but this one in particular just plain hurts. Meanwhile, they aren't making Parkers any more, and those only had a handful of "flaws." These Etherials are like two or three great ideas and then everything else is awful.

[/rant]


----------



## CanserDYI

Wow looked up Monson, and for having _literally _51 unique shapes, I liked -3 of them. Yep. I hated them all so much I went and found 3 more shapes that aren't even theirs and I hate them too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> :deadhorse: but
> 
> He obviously puts so much imagination into these. It must take a ton of effort to curve the frets like that. But... why does it curve in? Both the nut and the bridge curve such that the bass strings have less added length and the treble strings have more decreased length per string. That makes little sense to me. If it wasn't Etherial, I would ponder that, but since it is what it is, I'm confident that it was done that way "just because." Erg, such a waste. A lot of the concepts of this guitar could have been great if they were on, well, a better guitar, with a little bit of actual logical thought put into them.
> 
> I know this guitar is the prime example of this thread - stuff that makes you wince, but this one in particular just plain hurts. Meanwhile, they aren't making Parkers any more, and those only had a handful of "flaws." These Etherials are like two or three great ideas and then everything else is awful.
> 
> [/rant]


he saw what Oni was doing with e-scale frets and decided to completely fuck up the general concept. I have an intense hatred for Etherial's "designs". He has zero understanding of ergonomics. *cough* concave neck *cough*


----------



## odibrom

Shawn said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.



When I saw this one, I immediately thought of the wangcasters that often surface these pages... same proportions, same layout... just a bit more _designed._


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> he saw what Oni was doing with e-scale frets and decided to completely fuck up the general concept. I have an intense hatred for Etherial's "designs". He has zero understanding of ergonomics. *cough* concave neck *cough*




Of course, there is "zero understanding" level one - where some jackass like me is hacking away at wood in his or her garage trying to see if it is possible to make a vaguely playable guitar. Then there is level two where said jackass is trying to sell such a creation on reverb. Level three, trying to sell these monstrosities commercially. And then there is level Etherial, where you have hundreds of advanced luthiere techniques that you didn't bother to learn, nor do you care at all why they were developed in the first place, but you are doing them anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Of course, there is "zero understanding" level one - where some jackass like me is hacking away at wood in his or her garage trying to see if it is possible to make a vaguely playable guitar. Then there is level two where said jackass is trying to sell such a creation on reverb. Level three, trying to sell these monstrosities commercially. And then there is level Etherial, where you have hundreds of advanced luthiere techniques that you didn't bother to learn, nor do you care at all why they were developed in the first place, but you are doing them anyway.


Etherial is exactly like some of the dipshits that I've taken college level art classes with. They refused to learn basic concepts like general anatomy, structure and immediately gravitated towards creating stuff in their own "style" . They'd end up with polished turds where they over rendered a lot of details (e.g. overly complicated designs and inlays, e scale, cf and aluminum use), and fucked up all the actually important bits (playability, ergonomics).


----------



## Omzig

odibrom said:


> When I saw this one, I immediately thought of the wangcasters that often surface these pages... same proportions, same layout... just a bit more _designed._



Well you'd look like a Dick playing either one so


----------



## lost_horizon

Upper fret access? Where we're going we don't need no upper fret access.

The neck heel must be 3 inches long!! PRS eat your heart out!

Also it's about $450 USD for some chibanez.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

lost_horizon said:


> Upper fret access? Where we're going we don't need no upper fret access.
> 
> The neck heel must be 3 inches long!! PRS eat your heart out!
> 
> Also it's about $450 USD for some chibanez.
> 
> View attachment 117597
> View attachment 117598



heel yeah brother


----------



## lost_horizon

Imagine paying for a 
Ibanez premium RGT1221PB and getting this:​


----------



## odibrom

Omzig said:


> Well you'd look like a *HOLDING* Dick playing either one so


... you missed a word there...


----------



## Seabeast2000

That's a Checter


----------



## CanserDYI

lost_horizon said:


> Imagine paying for a
> Ibanez premium RGT1221PB and getting this:​
> View attachment 117599
> 
> View attachment 117600


Can someone explain what's wrong here? Is it the fact that one of the stripes took the dye more than the others?


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> Can someone explain what's wrong here? Is it the fact that one of the stripes took the dye more than the others?



Yeah I think so, it's like the other Saber with the mustache, but a little bit cheaper... someone wasn't giving a fuck at the factory that day...


----------



## Spicypickles

What? You can’t see the complete non symmetry in the woods? There’s a tiny stripe to the left, and the center stripe is right up against the tiny right side stripe


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spicypickles said:


> What? You can’t see the complete non symmetry in the woods? There’s a tiny stripe to the left, and the center stripe is right up against the tiny right side stripe



Huh? It's a 7-piece neck.




Maple/Walnut/Maple/Walnut/Maple/Walnut/Maple

The 3rd strip of maple (bass to treble) just took on much more dye and thus looks like "not maple" in comparison to the other pieces.

If you look towards the strap button, or even on the front, the color doesn't seem as mismatched.


----------



## Spicypickles

I apologize. Edibles, kids. Stay off em.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spicypickles said:


> What? You can’t see the complete non symmetry in the woods? There’s a tiny stripe to the left, and the center stripe is right up against the tiny right side stripe



Is it bad that I don't hate the concept of asymmetrical neck lines? It reminds me a bit if the Lambo Gallardo Tri Colore


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> He has zero understanding of ergonomics. *cough* concave neck *cough*


*whisper* T e s s e l a t e *whisper*


----------



## Shawn

lost_horizon said:


> Upper fret access? Where we're going we don't need no upper fret access.
> 
> The neck heel must be 3 inches long!! PRS eat your heart out!
> 
> Also it's about $450 USD for some chibanez.
> 
> View attachment 117597
> View attachment 117598


----------



## spudmunkey

The neck was just extruded by the body, like a pasta maker. They just waited too long to turn off the switch.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

lost_horizon said:


> Imagine paying for a
> Ibanez premium RGT1221PB and getting this:​
> View attachment 117599
> 
> View attachment 117600



the PB stands for Peanut Butter. the Jelly is implied by the purple dye.


----------



## Masoo2

"Good condition" 











"Purchased last month from Sweetwater. This guitar is excellent but I prefer a thinner neck for solos. Guitar has been contoured to be more comfortable for your picking arm and cut to give access to higher frets."

lmAOOOOOO


----------



## lost_horizon

Bros...27 Frets with one of the rarest Yamaha necks, you can't even reach them no more!!


----------



## Surveyor 777

Masoo2 said:


> "Good condition"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Purchased last month from Sweetwater. This guitar is excellent but I prefer a thinner neck for solos. Guitar has been contoured to be more comfortable for your picking arm and cut to give access to higher frets."
> 
> lmAOOOOOO




I saw that the other day and couldn't believe what I was seeing. And like you said, his ad stated he bought it roughly just a month ago. In that time he mangled the hell out of it.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he was asking $900 for it. I have no idea what these go for when they're new. But cripes....


----------



## bostjan

Surveyor 777 said:


> I saw that the other day and couldn't believe what I was seeing. And like you said, his ad stated he bought it roughly just a month ago. In that time he mangled the hell out of it.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he was asking $900 for it. I have no idea what these go for when they're new. But cripes....


Maybe he dropped the price, but I saw the listing at $1350, which is absolutely stupid, since that's about what these go for brand new in the box.


----------



## Shawn

Masoo2 said:


> "Good condition"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Purchased last month from Sweetwater. This guitar is excellent but I prefer a thinner neck for solos. Guitar has been contoured to be more comfortable for your picking arm and cut to give access to higher frets."
> 
> lmAOOOOOO


Wow....not sure what this person was thinking or maybe this guitar had an accident.


----------



## Crungy

Speaking of wtf guitars... I don't know if this is a joke or not, but it is to me. 

Ibanez UV7PWH 1990 - 7 string custom Mahogany body and custom Seymour Duncan pickups https://reverb.com/item/63821825-ib...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=63821825


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Masoo2 said:


> "Good condition"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Purchased last month from Sweetwater. This guitar is excellent but I prefer a thinner neck for solos. Guitar has been contoured to be more comfortable for your picking arm and cut to give access to higher frets."
> 
> lmAOOOOOO



Me scrolling down "well those inlays are kinda stupi- WHOOOOO-HOOOHOOOHOOOHOOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> Speaking of wtf guitars... I don't know if this is a joke or not, but it is to me.
> 
> Ibanez UV7PWH 1990 - 7 string custom Mahogany body and custom Seymour Duncan pickups https://reverb.com/item/63821825-ib...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=63821825


At least the seller seems slightly self-aware, based on the explanation, but not based on the asking price.

Since the body looks to be pretty well fucked, and the pickups are possibly fucked, and the headstock is fucked, you're essentially paying that much for an original trem and a bunch of probably junk parts.


----------



## Shawn

Crungy said:


> Speaking of wtf guitars... I don't know if this is a joke or not, but it is to me.
> 
> Ibanez UV7PWH 1990 - 7 string custom Mahogany body and custom Seymour Duncan pickups https://reverb.com/item/63821825-ib...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=63821825


Neck looks legit but that body is horrible looking,.


----------



## Crungy

A Vai neck that has the headstock defaced can't be worth a whole lot. If it's legit.... The guy is unfortunately dreaming on that price, even if it plays like god's dick.


----------



## bostjan

Shawn said:


> Neck looks legit but that body is horrible looking,.


Did you scope out the headstock? If the price was bargain-level, it'd be a maybe for the neck, but at that price, I think you'd have to be either super optimistic or a little crazy.


----------



## Crungy

wheresthefbomb said:


> Me scrolling down "well those inlays are kinda stupi- WHOOOOO-HOOOHOOOHOOOHOOOOOO!!!!"


Man that got me, thankfully I was not drinking anything at the time


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That headstock is <$50 in materials and an afternoon away from looking stock. Wouldn't scare me away at all. 

The body doesn't look awful, I could work with that. 

The price, ~$2000 is just too damn high.


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> Did you scope out the headstock? If the price was bargain-level, it'd be a maybe for the neck, but at that price, I think you'd have to be either super optimistic or a little crazy.


Oh yeah....it's hideous, and I agree.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Shawn said:


> Neck looks legit but that body is horrible looking,.



What do you mean? The guy had a furniture maker make it to the exact specs as the original and kept the drill holes to a minimum so it didn’t remove all the tone.


----------



## Shawn

RevDrucifer said:


> What do you mean? The guy had a furniture maker make it to the exact specs as the original and kept the drill holes to a minimum so it didn’t remove all the tone.
> 
> View attachment 117906


 Cringeworthy!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> Speaking of wtf guitars... I don't know if this is a joke or not, but it is to me.
> 
> Ibanez UV7PWH 1990 - 7 string custom Mahogany body and custom Seymour Duncan pickups https://reverb.com/item/63821825-ib...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=63821825


eww those trem and pickup routes are awful. They should have at least slapped a pickguard on to cover up some of that shoddy work


----------



## pahulkster

Guy should have just turned down the tone knob a little bit. Maybe go crazy and change the capacitor.


----------



## Crungy

Nah, better off changing almost everything about the guitar and still call it what it was originally. What any sane person would do!


----------



## Shawn

KnightBrolaire said:


> eww those trem and pickup routes are awful. They should have at least slapped a pickguard on to cover up some of that shoddy work


That would help. But that headstock is so ruined….what were they thinking?


----------



## Shawn

Crungy said:


> Nah, better off changing almost everything about the guitar and still call it what it was originally. What any sane person would do!


Hoping whoever sane person who buys it would do just that. That would be proper. As an owner of 4 PWHs and especially having 3 1991 models in the past, including an absolutely flawless, dead mint one that stayed in its case for 12 years to having a 1990 one that I’m keeping, these guitars should not be messed with as they are rare. It pains me to see these guitars this way.


----------



## Seabeast2000

RevDrucifer said:


> What do you mean? The guy had a furniture maker make it to the exact specs as the original and kept the drill holes to a minimum so it didn’t remove all the tone.
> 
> View attachment 117906


Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## lost_horizon

Seabeast2000 said:


> Measure twice, cut once.


Cut twice, measure once


----------



## Seabeast2000

lost_horizon said:


> Cut twice, measure once


I knew I was doing it in the wrong order.


----------



## Crungy

Cut only, don't measure


----------



## KentBrockman

Crungy said:


> Speaking of wtf guitars... I don't know if this is a joke or not, but it is to me.
> 
> Ibanez UV7PWH 1990 - 7 string custom Mahogany body and custom Seymour Duncan pickups https://reverb.com/item/63821825-ib...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=63821825


This is the best stupid thing I’ve seen today…is that even the original body?


----------



## Crungy

KentBrockman said:


> This is the best stupid thing I’ve seen today…is that even the original body?


From the ad:

"The custom mahogany body was made by a furniture maker, copying the shape of the original body, but with the goal to keep as much internal wood mass as possible to help lower resonances frequencies. Keeping the routed holes for pickups and jacks as minimal as possible."


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> Cut only, don't measure
> View attachment 117919



Approach your mods like a butter or ice sculptor.


----------



## Crungy

Or chainsaw art


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Shame about the non matching headstock finish:


----------



## Crungy

Still a Soloist, says so on the headstock


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Crungy said:


> Still a Soloist, says so on the headstock


Lol! A one off Custom Shop as well.


----------



## Crungy

I think the body appears to be modeled after this:


----------



## Shawn

IbanezDaemon said:


> Shame about the non matching headstock finish:
> 
> 
> View attachment 117923
> View attachment 117924


That shape is very odd.  Hideous guitar.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Crungy said:


> Speaking of wtf guitars... I don't know if this is a joke or not, but it is to me.
> 
> Ibanez UV7PWH 1990 - 7 string custom Mahogany body and custom Seymour Duncan pickups https://reverb.com/item/63821825-ib...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=63821825


the ad wording speaks volumes of this individuals integrity. these people are out there walking among us. he calls the condition ' good 'and asks $2000 for garbage. and then there's this:
This item is sold As-Described and cannot be returned .....

been screwed on reverb big time...this shit pisses me of. At least here photos "proudly" show how fucked up it is. So if you buy this...well...words begin to fail how optimistic you are


----------



## ElRay

lost_horizon said:


> Seabeast2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Measure twice, cut once.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut twice, measure once
Click to expand...

Using the new Stewmac BCCS (Body Cavity Carving Spoons) System.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> Or chainsaw art



I used to work on fighter jets, the joke was when something called for a measurement or tightness parameter, we sometimes used our calibrated eyeball or wrist since getting the prescribed torque wrench or calipers into that location was impossible.


ElRay said:


> Using the new Stewmac BCCS (Body Cavity Carving Spoons) System.


Luthier Hatchet Set -$780


----------



## BlackMastodon

Crungy said:


> From the ad:
> 
> "The custom mahogany body was made by a furniture maker, copying the shape of the original body, but with the goal to keep as much internal wood mass as possible to help lower resonances frequencies. Keeping the routed holes for pickups and jacks as minimal as possible."


Of course, furniture makers are renowned for their luthiery prowess. Because wood, you see. 

Anyone got the number for a good framer? I need a new pine neck with just the right amount of twist.


----------



## ShredmasterD

BlackMastodon said:


> Of course, furniture makers are renowned for their luthiery prowess. Because wood, you see.
> 
> Anyone got the number for a good framer? I need a new pine neck with just the right amount of twist.


i went straight to a lumberjack. cuz being authentic is reals


----------



## ElRay

BlackMastodon said:


> Of course, furniture makers are renowned for their luthiery prowess. Because wood, you see. ...


You joke, but Tim Diebert (Time Tone) made some seriously high-end guitars. He stopped making guitars, and focused on boat Interiors and custom furniture, because people with 10k+ to burn on a single piece of furniture/cabinetry were nicer and easier to deal with than guitarists.


----------



## odibrom

ElRay said:


> You joke, but Tim Diebert (Time Tone) made some seriously high-end guitars. He stopped making guitars, and focused on boat Interiors and custom furniture, because people with 10k+ to burn on a single piece of furniture/cabinetry were nicer and easier to deal with than guitarists.


 Guitarists... those ingratefull bastards...


----------



## ShredmasterD

ElRay said:


> You joke, but Tim Diebert (Time Tone) made some seriously high-end guitars. He stopped making guitars, and focused on boat Interiors and custom furniture, because people with 10k+ to burn on a single piece of furniture/cabinetry were nicer and easier to deal with than guitarists.


too many dirty pumas to deal with.


----------



## bostjan

ShredmasterD said:


> too many dirty pumas to deal with.


Ahem... You forgot your capitalization, and you also ended your sentence with a preposition.

I made a detailed illustration of your typographical errors colour-coded to highlight the mistakes.

That sentence is just awful and I wouldn't subject my worst enemy to having to read it.

But I do have a sentence for sale in perfect condition for anyone who is interested:



ShredmasterD said:


> too many dirty pumas to deal with.



Only $3k USD.


----------



## ShredmasterD

s


bostjan said:


> Ahem... You forgot your capitalization, and you also ended your sentence with a preposition.
> 
> I made a detailed illustration of your typographical errors colour-coded to highlight the mistakes.
> 
> That sentence is just awful and I wouldn't subject my worst enemy to having to read it.
> 
> But I do have a sentence for sale in perfect condition for anyone who is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> Only $3k USD.


 is this dirty puma with a new screen name? the world wonders.


----------



## odibrom

ShredmasterD said:


> s
> 
> is this dirty puma with a new screen name? the world wonders.


nope, he showed up a couple weeks back... or so, made a comment I think in the Aristides thread...


----------



## ShredmasterD

odibrom said:


> nope, he showed up a couple weeks back... or so, made a comment I think in the Aristides thread...


probably just a clone, or a second even account . same dna


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bostjan has been around for a long time from what I remember. Sounds like a conspiracy: Pumagate or some shit.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Has anyone made a Dirty Puma model? It should have intentional but inconsequential fit and finish flaws.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> Has anyone made a Dirty Puma model? It should have intentional but inconsequential fit and finish flaws.


The inlays should iclude orange circle inlays around each piece where the inlay material broke or a rout required woodfill, no matter how sublte and unnoticeable it is.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> The inlays should iclude orange circle inlays around each piece where the inlay material broke or a rout required woodfill, no matter how sublte and unnoticeable it is.



$5500, 8 year waiting list.


----------



## ShredmasterD

bostjan said:


> The inlays should iclude orange circle inlays around each piece where the inlay material broke or a rout required woodfill, no matter how sublte and unnoticeable it is.


apparently it should be impeccably grammatically pure and oxford dictionary worthy regarding all text, script and written word as well as punctuation. some are quite anal about things like that on bulletin boards and social media sites as was emphatically demonstrated earlier today by DP's kindred spirit


----------



## BlackMastodon

ShredmasterD said:


> apparently it should be impeccably grammatically pure and oxford dictionary worthy regarding all text, script and written word as well as punctuation. some are quite anal about things like that on bulletin boards and social media sites as was emphatically demonstrated earlier today by DP's kindred spirit


Bro, you missed your Oxford comma! You clown! You absolute baffoon!

/s


----------



## ShredmasterD

BlackMastodon said:


> Bro, you missed your Oxford comma! You clown! You absolute baffoon!
> 
> /s


off to rehabilitation camp..


----------



## bostjan

ShredmasterD said:


> off to rehabilitation camp..


Nah, ... I mean, we could send you back to Rusti, since they offered to fix all of your problems, but, instead, we'll just sell you at a loss, but make sure that we don't disclose any of your problems on the listing, and still post a long, overly detailed thread bitching about you. Will that work?


----------



## CanserDYI

ShredmasterD said:


> off to rehabilitation camp..


I was thinking the gulag.


----------



## ShredmasterD

CanserDYI said:


> I was thinking the gulag.


----------



## Crungy




----------



## John




----------



## Bodes

John said:


>



Stephen Carpenter: I love middle pickup position! If only it came in matte purple...


----------



## lost_horizon

$7k Guitar with the strange 5 + 1 Tuner arrangement, made in Japan:








They also do Seven Strings... https://www.killer.jp/guitar/kg-fascist-vice-seven.html


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## MaxOfMetal

lost_horizon said:


> $7k Guitar with the strange 5 + 1 Tuner arrangement, made in Japan:
> 
> View attachment 118205
> 
> View attachment 118204
> 
> View attachment 118203
> 
> 
> They also do Seven Strings... https://www.killer.jp/guitar/kg-fascist-vice-seven.html
> View attachment 118206



Killer is a sub-brand of ESP.


----------



## Thesius

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 118208


I'd rock out with that Guan Yu shit


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## bostjan

lost_horizon said:


> $7k Guitar with the strange 5 + 1 Tuner arrangement, made in Japan:
> 
> View attachment 118205
> 
> View attachment 118204
> 
> View attachment 118203
> 
> 
> They also do Seven Strings... https://www.killer.jp/guitar/kg-fascist-vice-seven.html
> View attachment 118206


I dig it. What's the little rectangle under the neck pickup though?



KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 118208


That's both the first time I've seen a ukulele with a whammy bar and the first time I've seen a crab pincher that doubles as a stringed instrument!


----------



## Thesius

It's a ruan. Ruan Yu


----------



## mastapimp

bostjan said:


> I dig it. What's the little rectangle under the neck pickup though?
> 
> 
> That's both the first time I've seen a ukulele with a whammy bar and the first time I've seen a crab pincher that doubles as a stringed instrument!


If you see the pictures of the backs of some of these guitars with that little rectangle, it looks like they have an extended cut out (like twice as far as normal) for a bolt-on beck. The 2 bolts at the very end of the neck extend past the neck pickup. I'm guessing it's some kind of access panel if you have to make an adjustment or remove the neck.


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 118225


Missed opportunity to call it Guitar Pee-ro. 

Hey congrats on making it to page 420 in this thread, we did it everybody!


----------



## bostjan

mastapimp said:


> If you see the pictures of the backs of some of these guitars with that little rectangle, it looks like they have an extended cut out (like twice as far as normal) for a bolt-on beck. The 2 bolts at the very end of the neck extend past the neck pickup. I'm guessing it's some kind of access panel if you have to make an adjustment or remove the neck.
> View attachment 118245


Yup seems so obvious now, thanks.


----------



## CapinCripes

The thumbnail on reverb cut off the headstock. Imagine my disappointment when I opened the tab.


----------



## odibrom

Make a wild guess about what guitar this is was...






More infos in this link (sorry, not showing the full URL because I it's a surprise... or not...?)

I mean, yeah, the graphics are kind of nice and looks like a cool build, but... errrr... why? Not cool...


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> Make a wild guess about what guitar this is was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More infos in this link (sorry, not showing the full URL because I it's a surprise... or not...?)
> 
> I mean, yeah, the graphics are kind of nice and looks like a cool build, but... errrr... why? Not cool...


At least some effort was made, and they are not asking for an arm and a leg. Or maybe this thread has just tempered my expectations too much from seeing other butchered UV's and sellers thinking that their PWH where they routed out the inlays and stripped the finish/replaced the body is worth six figures. 

But why are all of the treble side pickup screws missing? Is this some sort of alternative height adjustment system or what?


----------



## Shawn

odibrom said:


> Make a wild guess about what guitar this is was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More infos in this link (sorry, not showing the full URL because I it's a surprise... or not...?)
> 
> I mean, yeah, the graphics are kind of nice and looks like a cool build, but... errrr... why? Not cool...


Such a disgrace...


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> (...)
> 
> But why are all of the treble side pickup screws missing? Is this some sort of alternative height adjustment system or what?



All pickup height screws are missing as far as I can tell... I think the guy went for direct mount and covered the screws with the pickguard? All this is absolute nonsense...


----------



## Agalloch

odibrom said:


> Make a wild guess about what guitar this is was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More infos in this link (sorry, not showing the full URL because I it's a surprise... or not...?)
> 
> I mean, yeah, the graphics are kind of nice and looks like a cool build, but... errrr... why? Not cool...



This is perfect for that person who's always longed for a guitar that looks like a fourth-rate flash tattoo.


----------



## Crungy

Apologies for any reposts













The hybrid I'm looking for:


----------



## Shawn

That Elvis guitar is hilaroius.


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> View attachment 118378


This one is actually a multi-scale guitar.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> Apologies for any reposts
> View attachment 118373
> 
> View attachment 118374
> 
> View attachment 118375
> 
> View attachment 118376
> 
> View attachment 118377
> 
> View attachment 118378
> 
> 
> The hybrid I'm looking for:
> View attachment 118379





Shawn said:


> That Elvis guitar is hilaroius.



"foving"

the dead cowboys guitar is almost cool, my sets get pretty country sometimes and I'd rock something like that in the right context. be cooler if they were both dead.


----------



## Crungy

@wheresthefbomb Gunshot would for one, syphilis for the other


----------



## Crungy

Shawn said:


> That Elvis guitar is hilaroius.


He's got an Andre the Giant look to him


----------



## Crungy

odibrom said:


> This one is actually a multi-scale guitar.


I didn't notice that!


----------



## Shawn

Crungy said:


> He's got an Andre the Giant look to him


 Too funny!


----------



## bostjan

Am I the only one with an uncontrollable impulse to take a sharpie to the Elvis guitar, drawing a line through the capital L to make it say "Love Me Fender?"

Guys?

I'm not the only one...

Right?


Guys?!


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> Am I the only one with an uncontrollable impulse to take a sharpie to the Elvis guitar, drawing a line through the capital L to make it say "Love Me Fender?"
> 
> Guys?
> 
> I'm not the only one...
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> Guys?!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> Am I the only one with an uncontrollable impulse to take a sharpie to the Elvis guitar, drawing a line through the capital L to make it say "Love Me Fender?"
> 
> Guys?
> 
> I'm not the only one...
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> Guys?!



Fove Me Fender


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> Am I the only one with an uncontrollable impulse to take a sharpie to the Elvis guitar, drawing a line through the capital L to make it say "Love Me Fender?"
> 
> Guys?
> 
> I'm not the only one...
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> Guys?!


YES


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Crungy

I can't believe this is a production guitar


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 118405



... sooo... you're talking about the one in the middle, right? That's the goofy one, right?


----------



## Crungy

@bostjan i just realized in my fever laden stupor that my post of YES was in agreement to what you were seeing.... Not that you are the only one seeing it


----------



## Shawn

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 118404
> 
> 
> View attachment 118405


That one on the right really messes with your eyes.


----------



## CTID

not sure if this is more funny or tragic









Used Schecter Avenger FR S Apocalypse Electric Guitar - Blue Reign


Looking for a used Schecter Avenger FR S Apocalypse Electric Guitar - Blue Reign? Enjoy a great deal on Schecter Avenger FR S Apocalypse Electric Guitar - Blue Reigns and other used electric guitars at Sweetwater!




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Seabeast2000

CTID said:


> not sure if this is more funny or tragic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Schecter Avenger FR S Apocalypse Electric Guitar - Blue Reign
> 
> 
> Looking for a used Schecter Avenger FR S Apocalypse Electric Guitar - Blue Reign? Enjoy a great deal on Schecter Avenger FR S Apocalypse Electric Guitar - Blue Reigns and other used electric guitars at Sweetwater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sweetwater.com


So if you Fret by pulling your hand away from the neck between notes up in a flailing manner, yes improved UFA.


----------



## odibrom

CTID said:


> not sure if this is more funny or tragic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Schecter Avenger FR S Apocalypse Electric Guitar - Blue Reign
> 
> 
> Looking for a used Schecter Avenger FR S Apocalypse Electric Guitar - Blue Reign? Enjoy a great deal on Schecter Avenger FR S Apocalypse Electric Guitar - Blue Reigns and other used electric guitars at Sweetwater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sweetwater.com


... posted a few pages ago...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 118404
> 
> 
> View attachment 118405


Oh man I'd rock all of those.


----------



## odibrom

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Oh man I'd rock all of those.


I'd rock MANY of the guitars posted here... shit, I'd rock all functional guitars posted here, we're in this for fun, right?, Rock'n'Roll is fun, right?

... now rocking doesn't mean owning...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

$850 for a guitar that was literally chopped into pieces and has a truss rod that only works with a flathead screwdriver. mmmmkay


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> $850 for a guitar that was literally chopped into pieces and has a truss rod that only works with a flathead screwdriver. mmmmkay



I have to conffess that the scars do give it some charm... but... is it a Vik's?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> I have to conffess that the scars do give it some charm... but... is it a Viks?


yeah. the original owner chopped it up as a way to protest Vik iirc


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah. the original owner chopped it up as a way to protest Vik iirc


That's one way to piss away a few grand.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah. the original owner chopped it up as a way to protest Vik iirc


Remember that Green Dot from a few pages ago? If it was done to a Vik's I would aplause. That is the way to treat a piece of shit like him, not to a legit brand and sponsered player...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> That's one way to piss away a few grand.



Little-known fact: It's actually the _only _way.


----------



## bostjan

Blaming a guitar itself for the fact that the person who built it is an asshole is like sending a kid to jail because their parents killed someone.


----------



## KentBrockman

“Buy my used Indo Ibanez for $100 more than what a new one would have costed!”


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Blaming a guitar itself for the fact that the person who built it is an asshole is like sending a kid to jail because their parents killed someone.


In North Korea they'll punish up to the 3rd generation any crime one commits... or so I've heard. You have a point there, but kids do not "cary" their parents' brand in their forehead like a guitar does.

Personally, I wouldn't buy any Vik's guitar, even used (less so new), because I'd then be forwarding the brand's name... I don't want that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Meh, better guitars have been destroyed for worse reasons.


----------



## Crungy

Ewwww


----------



## Shawn

Crungy said:


> Ewwww
> View attachment 118666


That's hilarious.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Shawn said:


> That's hilarious.


You are required to play only Springsteen and Mellencamp songs with that pickguard.


----------



## Crungy

Okay that makes sense. I suppose country would make sense too. 

Still, looking at it makes me think it probably smells like swamp ass.


----------



## bostjan

Is that a neck pickup in your pocket or something else 2" long and steely.


----------



## ShredmasterD

this was on twitter feed...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the "telewalker"


----------



## Hollowway

ShredmasterD said:


> this was on twitter feed...
> 
> View attachment 118720


Idk wtf that second one is, but I think I need therapy after seeing that. Holy uncanny valley or something, Batman.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Hollowway said:


> Idk wtf that second one is, but I think I need therapy after seeing that. Holy uncanny valley or something, Batman.


looks like it has a disease


----------



## Crungy

Saw this on Reverb, seller states "modified headstock for weight relief"


----------



## ShredmasterD

Crungy said:


> Saw this on Reverb, seller states "modified headstock for weight relief"
> View attachment 118757
> View attachment 118758


does it say condition: very good/excellent ?


----------



## Crungy

It says Good lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

Was the nut also brush painted?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

ShredmasterD said:


> this was on twitter feed...
> 
> 
> View attachment 118720



All hail the new flesh!


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> All hail the new flesh!


Yo bro that tail tail piece is teeth.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

when you like gretsch and blackmachine


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> when you like gretsch and blackmachine



Gretschkmachine Schmetchkmachine

The body has a lot of potential, would be a lot cooler with an offset gibsonish headstock... and a bigsby


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE




----------



## odibrom

T00DEEPBLUE said:


>



... yeah, that's about right... intonation should be spot on... are these 2 photos of the same guitar?...


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## odibrom

... that hurts...


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> ... yeah, that's about right... intonation should be spot on... are these 2 photos of the same guitar?...


One fretboard is maple and the other some kind of dark substance. But it looks like all of the routing was done with the same rodent.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> One fretboard is maple and the other some kind of dark substance. But it looks like all of the routing was done with the same rodent.


good point, missed that detail, but with all crazy good examples from lots of folks around the globe with color changing fretboards, one can only guess...? Same rodent it is then...


----------



## Guitarjon

This thread is almost making me nauseous... It's doing something to my body that I don't like. Lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Da moose is loose


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> Da moose is loose


Hey, I think that guitar bit my sister.


----------



## odibrom

Guitarjon said:


> This thread is almost making me nauseous... It's doing something to my body that I don't like. Lol


One has only to laugh (so not to cry) at some of the examples that show up here... others are really a good laugh and a shine of light/color for the grey day we live on...


----------



## John

"Now lowballers, I know what I've got."


----------



## NickS

^I think the second guy knows what he's got better than the first.....


----------



## Hollowway

I can't be bothered to post it, but there's a guy selling a used Carvin Becker Numbers guitar for $2200 plus shipping on Reverb. I don't understand it. I guess they figure people will be so ignorant of actual value that they'll pay it? Or maybe they're just looking for the price drop bump?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> I can't be bothered to post it, but there's a guy selling a used Carvin Becker Numbers guitar for $2200 plus shipping on Reverb. I don't understand it. I guess they figure people will be so ignorant of actual value that they'll pay it? Or maybe they're just looking for the price drop bump?



lOw SeRiAl nUmBeR


----------



## Crungy

Call me ignorant, what's going rate on those?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crungy said:


> Call me ignorant, what's going rate on those?



They're $1800 _new_.


----------



## Crungy

Ahh so the seller *out they mind *


----------



## spudmunkey

"But...but...you save on sales tax and wait time."


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> "But...but...you save on sales tax and wait time."


... Don't you still pay sales tax on Reverb? 

(sorry if this is part of the joke)


----------



## ElRay

spudmunkey said:


> Hey, I think that guitar bit my sister.


I'll go sack the luthier.


----------



## BMFan30

ShredmasterD said:


> this was on twitter feed...
> 
> View attachment 118720


Y'all can choose to hate on this stringed ashray but I will take two because they shaped it like a guitar. 

You could just sit there and fear change, but I'm tired of accidentally ashing my bowl on the edge of my ashtray then having to finger that ash back in the hole afterwards like I never left the backseat of my highschool. You'd be angry if your fingers came back out dusty, stained black and totally cashed out too. That is how they started writing the Blues, you know.

They finally fixed this problem by making the holes smaller and the edges wider which fixes another problem of regular ashtrays higher probability of accidentally ashing on your table in addition to the edge.

However, the thicker edges create it's own problem of maximixing your probability of ashing purely on the edges which they have also remedied by putting strings on it so you can razor scrape that ash back in the hole like it's a like of coke.


----------



## Crungy

I'm gonna keep hatin, have fun with your ashtray/orifices of the damned guitar


----------



## WarMachine

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 118208


Kratos, the Toxic Avenger God?


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> "But...but...you save on sales tax and wait time."


He also said it was rare. My brother in Christ, it can't be rare if they're literally still building new ones. I think the term rare, in the guitar world, has come to mean whatever you want it to. I'll sell a Fender Strat, and say it's rare, because the vast majority of the 8 billion people on earth don't own one.


----------



## Crungy

I've posted worse guitars but this one rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## odibrom

I bet it was a GIO...


----------



## Crungy

Whatever it was deserved to die with dignity. There is no dignity here.


----------



## BMFan30

Crungy said:


> I've posted worse guitars but this one rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> View attachment 119099
> View attachment 119100


Looks like he painted the fretboard too, that's new.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I wish the cracks were highlighted more, seems a muted result for the effort.
The classic Strat controls surviving intact tell me this visionary is just starting out. This is like, proto-low-serial-number shit man.
Why is the fingerboard glazed? This required a whole separate effort for no aesthetic value.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this dude is fucking high. A new KL explorer starts at 8900. Who the fuck is going to pay 10k for a "replica" lmao


----------



## Shawn

KnightBrolaire said:


> the "telewalker"
> View attachment 118722


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yes that is a literal hockey stick for the neck


----------



## Shawn

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 118972


WTF?


----------



## spacebard




----------



## bostjan

spacebard said:


>


The pickup flag only works when the guitar is horizontal, but the Eiffel Tower only works when the guitar is vertical. - So, either the Eiffel Tower is in the Netherlands or it's in France, but it fell over.


----------



## Shawn

odibrom said:


> I bet it was a GIO...


Exactly what I was thinking....


----------



## ShredmasterD

on twitter feed today


----------



## Crungy

The body is crazy but from what I can tell the headstock looks even more ridiculous lol


----------



## Shawn

Crungy said:


> The body is crazy but from what I can tell the headstock looks even more ridiculous lol


What were they thinking?!


----------



## ShredmasterD

lo


Crungy said:


> The body is crazy but from what I can tell the headstock looks even more ridiculous lol


looks like a klingon warbird


----------



## BlackMastodon

Shawn said:


> What were they thinking?!


"Fuck yeah, more coke! *snrRrRrRrRrTtTtTt* WOO"


----------



## John

"Please, bro. Like my offset guitar, bro. You just have to give it a chance, bro. Buy one and you'll never want to pick up your old beloved guitar again, bro. How... dare... you.... poke fun the offset guitars, bro. You must have a vendetta against them, bro. Positive vibes only, bro. Please, bro."


----------



## Crungy

ShredmasterD said:


> lo
> 
> looks like a klingon warbird


Holy shit yeah!


----------



## ElRay

ShredmasterD said:


> … looks like a klingon warbird


It must be fretted for 9-tone diatonic or 17-tone EDO music, otherwise it's k'pekt.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

John said:


> "Please, bro. Like my offset guitar, bro. You just have to give it a chance, bro. Buy one and you'll never want to pick up your old beloved guitar again, bro. How... dare... you.... poke fun the offset guitars, bro. You must have a vendetta against them, bro. Positive vibes only, bro. Please, bro."


At first glance it looks like a kid cut the body out of a cardboard box.


----------



## ShredmasterD

ElRay said:


> It must be fretted for 9-tone diatonic or 17-tone EDO music, otherwise it's k'pekt.


----------



## Wiltonauer

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 118972


I did a full spit take on this one. Long live water-resistant smarphones.


----------



## Wiltonauer

spacebard said:


>


Sometimes the greatest gift of all is the gift of laughter.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> this dude is fucking high. A new KL explorer starts at 8900. Who the fuck is going to pay 10k for a "replica" lmao
> View attachment 119194
> View attachment 119195
> View attachment 119196


I love how he says, “just so you know. This is not a tiny toy replica. This is a full sized playable guitar.”

Are there people out there paying $10,000 for tiny toy replicas?


----------



## Tree

“Custom”
“One of a kind”

What more could you want, really?


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Tree said:


> View attachment 119513
> View attachment 119514
> View attachment 119515
> 
> 
> 
> “Custom”
> “One of a kind”
> 
> What more could you want, really?


At least they didn't decimate an Ibby for this abomination.


----------



## odibrom

It says the guitar has a DiMarzio Blaze, but I see a soap bar Seymour Duncan... Am I wrong?


----------



## bostjan

Tree said:


> View attachment 119513
> View attachment 119514
> View attachment 119515
> 
> 
> 
> “Custom”
> “One of a kind”
> 
> What more could you want, really?


Me, scrolling down:

Oh, heh, that's not that bad, someone did a quaint little Korn motif on a $180 Jackson import.

Then I saw the price and did a literal spit take. 



odibrom said:


> It says the guitar has a DiMarzio Blaze, but I see a soap bar Seymour Duncan... Am I wrong?



I was thinking the same thing. Even if they put a cover over a Blaze, it wouldn't have the screw pole pieces. If they mod'ed a Blaze to have screw terminals, I don't trust that they knew what they were doing. So, either way, I don't trust them.


----------



## MFB

Go easy on that Korn 7 string, they're from NH so they probably thought it was a great idea until the turpentine wore off


----------

